#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-04
 * RobbyF is getting for changelogs this week.
<RobbyF> the daily images improve so much.
<Tigrouzen> RobbyF, realy !!?!!
<RobbyF> I meant to put excited.
<RobbyF> I was to excited and missed that word.
<RobbyF> I think tuesday someone was saying!
<Tigrouzen> what improve
<RobbyF> overall smoothness. Search bar, movie player
<RobbyF> that's what I 'think' I've noticed.
<Tigrouzen> Tablet ?
<RobbyF> galaxy nexus
<Tigrouzen> ah nice
<RobbyF> I think new features too
<RobbyF> I'm not a dev or anything, just very enthused user with 3 years of desktop experience and I work on the mobile market.
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Tigrouzen> 30years
<omac> Are there any lunch/brunch experts here?
<Tigrouzen> eat ?
<omac> http://pastebin.com/RuedkE0L
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Tigrouzen> u try full_shutlle
<omac> yes.
<omac> ditto for the bug.
<Tigrouzen> what is your phone ?
<omac> the sources for the Advent Vega(aka Nvidia Shuttle P10AN01) are on github.  (kernel and device)
<omac> FYI  http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/69585-vegabean-android-jellybean-advent-vega-aka-p10an01-aka-nvidia-shuttle-aka-viewsonic-viewpad-10s/#entry377074
<Tigrouzen> geme a device common link
<omac> I'm using scanno's github repos.
<omac> He has a manifest file that I used to repo init and sync from.
<Tigrouzen> ok geme manifest link
<omac> It's in the FYI page.
<Tigrouzen> or past your device.mk
<omac> search manifest
<omac> device.mk hang on
<Tigrouzen> omac,
<Tigrouzen> brunch shuttle
<omac> http://pastebin.com/XPv2GPb7
<omac> ditto for the error with brunch shuttle
<omac> ~/android/system/device/nvidia/shuttle/device.mk
<omac> I just gave the device.mk to you.
<Tigrouzen> brunch shuttle make error ?
<omac> I'll reopen a shell , envsetup and brunch shuttle. hangon.
<Tigrouzen> wait
<omac> http://pastebin.com/dKf5J8Xq
<omac> multiple board config error for shuttle
<omac> tried breakfast and got the same multiple board config error.
<omac> here is the breakfast shuttle error: http://pastebin.com/Y1sfqcK2
<Tigrouzen> are shuttle ported for ubuntu arm ?
<Tigrouzen> nvidia shuttle its an arm ?
<omac> yes
<omac> tegra250 running vegabean
<Tigrouzen> k
<omac> it has an ubuntu kernel, but it's still jellybean 4.1 based
<Tigrouzen> ah
<Tigrouzen> omac, but no sense because i use jb 4.1 to compile
<omac> uname -a Linux localhost 3.1.10-VegaCream #7 SMP PREEMPT Sun Sep 30 16:41:36 CEST 2012 armv7l GNU/Linux
<Tigrouzen> you compile it on vega or ubuntu 64bit pc ?
<omac> the kernel is called vegacream, but it's ubuntu.  About tablet says android 4.1.x something.
<Tigrouzen> omac, is there cm10 for vegacream .?
<omac> I can't compile it myself yet.  Scanno did.
<omac> It's 32-bit.
<omac> yes, I gave you the link FYI above.
<omac> It has all the git hub links including the manifest file scanno created.
<omac> I just wasn't able to repeat his build successfully yet.
<omac> AGAIN vegacream kernel(not rom) is hosted on github by scanno.
<omac> It's not on cyanogen's git repository.
<omac> That's why I'm asking the experts here and on cyanogenmod.  My ultimate goal is to get ubuntu-touch on the Advent Vega(aka Nvidia Shuttle P10AN01).
<Tigrouzen> but i dont see any patch for ubuntu on scanno git
<omac> that's right.  I have to patch it.
<don> for ascend p1?
<omac> But the patch should be easier when I get CM10.1 building properly.
<don> when?
<omac> That's because ubuntu-phone's base ndk stuff is CM10.1 based.
<Tigrouzen> yes
<Tigrouzen> if you find cm10 git for vega
<omac> I am asking for help to build.
<Tigrouzen> not easy its mean your error some were on common or device
<omac> Tigrouzen: I gave it to you.   http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/69585-vegabean-android-jellybean-advent-vega-aka-p10an01-aka-nvidia-shuttle-aka-viewsonic-viewpad-10s/#entry377074
<omac> It's on that page.  search for git.
<omac> you will  find scanno stuff.
<Guest74970> for huawei ascend p1 when? tank
<Guest74970> ò
<omac> https://github.com/scanno
<Tigrouzen> omac
<omac> yes
<Tigrouzen> first you need
<Tigrouzen> phablet-dev-bootstrap yorufolder
<Tigrouzen> after openning manifest.xml on .repo folder and add
<omac> wakarimasu
<Tigrouzen>  <project path="device/nvidia/shuttle" name="scanno/android_device_nvidia_shuttle" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/jb" />
<Tigrouzen>   <project path="external/wpa_supplicant_8" name="scanno/android_external_wpa_supplicant_8" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/jb"/>
<Tigrouzen>   <project path="frameworks/av" name="scanno/android_frameworks_av" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/jb"/>
<Tigrouzen>   <project path="frameworks/base" name="scanno/android_frameworks_base" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/jb"/>
<Tigrouzen>   <project path="hardware/atheros_wifi_libs" name="scanno/android_hardware_atheros_wifi_libs" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/jb" />
<Tigrouzen>   <project path="hardware/libhardware_legacy" name="scanno/android_hardware_libhardware_legacy" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/jb" />
<Tigrouzen>   <project path="system/netd" name="scanno/android_system_netd" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/jb"/>
<Tigrouzen> then repo sync
<omac> I'll do that right away.
<Tigrouzen> hmm
<omac> doumo
<omac> what's the convention for phablet's top dirname?
<omac> phablet-dev-bootstrap vegabuntu
<omac> I'll be back tomorrow :)
<omac> oyasumi nasai
<OrokuSaki> YAY I GOT UBUNTU TOUCH TO WORK ON TOUCHPAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<OrokuSaki> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<OrokuSaki> THANKS EVERYONE!
<OrokuSaki> 2.6.35 was the trick
<Tigrouzen> Kernel
<OrokuSaki> yep
<OrokuSaki> and all other tricks of course
<OrokuSaki> now off to get touch working... I don't have adb anymore which is odd
<vasa> hello I am trying to install the ubuntu operation system on my arm based netbook, however the installer claims 'Unsupported device, autodetect fails device'
<thIsgUy20> i have never used freenode so forgive me if im doing something wrong but imma try and port ubuntu to the evo 3d/v and im using my phone to tether to my laptop. when syncing with the repo and it stops and i put in that code to get it going again does it start over or pick up where it left off?
<drmarble> It mostly picks up where it left off. all finished directories are kept and not redownloaded.
<thIsgUy20> oh thank God cause i thought i was getting nowhere with syncing the repo every day since im using my phone and internet isnt gonna be as fast
<OrokuSaki> Rob: if you get a chance... Missing stuff in fonts with adreno and ubuntu..  no idea why.. don't care at the momeny http://www.onsitedentalsystems.com/ubuntutouchpad.jpg
<OrokuSaki> I had to steal android libEGL and libGL from android 4.2.1 from evervolv and overwrite mine.. strange huh?
<OrokuSaki> without that the screen would not get an image
<eel> hello
<rigved> hi everyone.
<rigved> phablet-flash is not downloading and installing the latest daily. is this correct?
<rigved> it is checking for the image at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf
<rigved> however, the latest image is at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<rigved> if i want the latest image, i need to do "phablet-flash -l", right?
<rigved> these instructions are not mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<rigved> i have just edited that page to include the "phablet-flash -l" command.
<eel123> From a business perspective which OEM's have shown interest in the ubuntu touch after this week at MWC?
<myhrmanz> Hallo, I want to unintall it, but I can't connect the phone by USB
<myhrmanz> Nothing happen's. Dosen't show up as connected.
<myhrmanz> Hallo, I want to unintall it, but I can't connect the phone by USB
<myhrmanz> Nothing happen's. Dosen't show up as connected.
<myhrmanz> Anyone?
<physique> anyone get past the "not enough space" issue when installing UbuntuTouch?
<physique> I've done a factory wipe and everything.
<physique> still can't push with cmd phablet-flash
<physique> anyone know how much space is required to install UbuntuTouch?
<Namidairo> the rootfs is quite big
<myhrmanz> like 500mb atleast
<physique> right.
<myhrmanz> Im trying to uninstall it,
<physique> i noticed that
<myhrmanz> anyone know how I can connect it to USB or download files on it?
<physique> my problem is i've factory reset my device and STILL CANT install UbuntuTouch
<physique> You have to have linux and pull the image file from the repository
<physique> then you could copy it to a usb drive if you'd like
<myhrmanz> So I have to have linux for the computer to detect the USB?
<myhrmanz> correct?
<Namidairo> the automagical flasher only runs on linux right now
<physique> @myhramz you have UbuntuTouch installed already?  (i'm trying to make sure i understand you)
<Namidairo> but you can do it manually if you download the right images
<physique> i just to get it installed.
<physique> can't with this stupid storage error.
<dholbach> good morning
<physique> (on a FACTORY RESET device)
<myhrmanz> Yeah I do physique
<myhrmanz> how can I connect it by usb to transfer files?
<physique> @myhrmanz Oh that I don't know. It may be a bug.
<myhrmanz> Okey
<myhrmanz> any other way I can flash back android?
<physique> the wiki page had a shell script to get back to android
<physique> or you can download a boot loader and img file and do fastboot commands manually to get back to stock
<physique> from the wiki --->   run ./flash-all.sh
<physique> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<myhrmanz> Okey ^^ I have no idea how to do that. I installed it by a clockworkmod
<myhrmanz> should the "wipe data/factory reset" bring me back to the stockOS?
<Namidairo> no
<physique> no
<Namidairo> no
<physique> you will need to find the bootloader for your device, flash it from a terminal in Linux.
<physique> then flash an image file from the terminal in Linux.
<bl4de> Hi to all!
<bl4de> I'm interested into developing for tablet, and I have a Nexus 7.
<bl4de> Since I use the tablet for personal purposes, I want to know if and when comes a build that allows me to use the tablet for development AND normal purposes...
<aassaass> hey, how can i update
<aassaass> i have just installed the os and i like to know if there is an automatic update within the system
<aassaass> ?
<aassaass> thanks
<aassaass> how can i replace the wifi drivers ?
<ogra_> the safest update procedure at the moment is to re-flash
<ogra_> the phablet-flash tool has an option to flash the latest daily
<ogra_> to replace wifi drivers you would have to re-roll the android image that is used for the HW management ... code is at phablet.ubuntu.com
<bl4de> ogra_, can you tell me what functions have improved latest builds for Nexus 7?
<ogra_> nope, i dont follow 100s of chagelogs :)
<ogra_> there willl be a changelog summary soon that will be published along with the images though
<ogra_> (see the mailing list, it was announced there)
<bl4de> I'm VERY interested into help to developing it, but I don't want to flash into my tablet if is completely unusable :/
<ogra_> well, its usable for development, the browser doesnt know tabs yet and the amount of apps is really limited
<Namidairo> and what reason would you have for replacing the wifi drivers
<Namidairo> bcmdhd works juuuust fine.
<ogra_> if you rely on watching movies, litesning to music, playing games and reading books on your tablet, its not for you yet
<ogra_> Namidairo, you wish :)
<bl4de> ogra_, no, I mean usable also (limitedly) for "normal" uses, since I frequently use my tablet for taking notes, messaging etc. :)
<Namidairo> ogra_: well the alternative isn't great
<ogra_> right, but if bcmdhd doesnt work its no fun to debugs :)
<ogra_> -s
<ogra_> bl4de, taking notes works :)
<dun1982> Hey, is there any way that I can get some debug-information why my gt-p6800 does not go further from samsung start screen?
<bl4de> ogra_, yes yes, and is very very cool1
<bl4de> *! :)
<ogra_> dun1982, i played with porting the i9100 yesterday and noted that the recovery moode didnt mount /system and /data before flashing
<ogra_> might be a general samsung prob, check that
<bl4de> but it's true about 2 weeks for a usable rom Shuttleworth said?
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> he said "weeks away" not "two weeks away"
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ read the interview too
<bl4de> ...some web sites there, in Italy, said two weeks...check whether the informations are true, I say! :)
<ogra_> its definitely more than two weeks before it gets usable for endusers
<ogra_> october is the target ... it will surelys be better than it is today in two weeks .... but nothing i would give to a non developer yet
<bl4de> some webmasters and columnist have the bad habit to wrote things without checking it :)
<bl4de> *s
<ogra_> or to translte them in a weird way :)
<ogra_> *translate
<bl4de> yes :)
<bl4de> oh, by the way, sorry for my non perfect english! :)
<bl4de> *not
<dun1982> ogra_: how did you notice that it did not mount them?
<dun1982> ie. where did you look for it?
<ogra_> adb while in recovery mode
<dun1982> from the build-image directly?
<dun1982> Hm... for some reason I cannot adb while in recovery (tested that on Sat).
<dun1982> I'm using CWM 6.0.23 and Mobile Odin, there is no factory recovery anymore in my slate.
<ogra_> when i flashed the zip it catually properly flashed the recovery partition so i could boot into recovery (noticed that it had an ubuntu wallpaper there so i knew something had worked) and inspect from there
<dun1982> Aah, I did not get even that far.
<dun1982> It seems that nothing is loaded from the build image. The device just freezes to "Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7" startup screen and that's it.
<ogra_> no black screen after that ?
<ogra_> for me it went to a black screen for a moment and then rebooted
<dun1982> Nope, not even there.
<dun1982> It feels like it does not load anything from the image.
<ogra_> but you can get into recovery atm ?
<dun1982> I can CWM recovery yes, I can reload any image I want. But I cannot get any logs or anything to know what's happening...
<ogra_> hmm, i thought CWM always runs adb...
<dun1982> well when I have CWM running and I try adb devices (empty).
<dun1982> If I put sideload open, I get something visible, but still I cannot adb shell or adb push at all.
<dholbach> rsalveti, do you know who could take a look at https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00638.html?
<ogra_> dholbach, i think he looked at it already, it was discussed for a while in the other channel
<ogra_> (the plan is to drop swap altogether though)
<dholbach> ah ok
<Saviq> shouldn't phablet-flash grab an image newer than 95 by default now?
<Saviq> ah, -l
<ogra_> there is also an option to give a build number afaik ... if you dont want -l (latest)
<bl4de> anyone there has got nexus 7 with multirom?
<ogra_> see the xda forums, while we neither encourage nor support it, there seem to be multiboot solutions there
<bl4de> ok :)
<strohhalm> I want to install whosthere from the ppa but i get some Erros... http://ppa.launchpad.net/m-gehre/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<strohhalm> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/m-gehre/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ogra_> strohhalm, contact the PPA owner then (m-gehre in that case it seems)
<ogra_> strohhalm, though since the phablet images are all quantal, i doubt there will actually be a build (or sources) for precise
<ogra_> you can check the package details on the launchpad page for the PPA
<strohhalm> https://launchpad.net/~m-gehre/+archive/ppa
<strohhalm> I think the ppa is still online :(
<strohhalm> I also try'd to compile it but it get some errors too
<ogra_> see the "published in" pulldown there :)
<ogra_> you are trying to install on precise ...
<ogra_> it only has packages for quantal
<strohhalm> hmmm okay...
<strohhalm> Thank you :)
<ogra_> i think he also has a bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~m-gehre if you just want the source
<strohhalm> I also try'd to compile it but it get some errors too
<ogra_> yu likely need the sdk installled (and all of its dependencies)
<vip_> Hello developers, a you install ubuntu phone os at ZTE Grand X processor Nvidia tegra 2 ? sorry for my english, a`m from Russia
<ogra_> vip_, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<vip_> Is very difficult to port the firmware? and generally on the tegra 2 already has firmware ported to any realties smartphone?
<ogra_> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting for the process
<ogra_> its mainly just copy paste work and then fixing remaining build errors
<vip_> a`m not proggamist
<vip_> a`m user , ZTE Grand X fery good smartphone, but firmware fery bad
<vip_> android 4.0.3 , official support dont want update this smartphone, for this reason i want firmware for us
<omac> bzr was missing somewhere in the ubuntu touch recipe:  http://pastebin.com/3GbqxzYW
<omac> i'm installing it.
<MrNerd> hey
<MrNerd> so i built my ota.zip and i have the phablet .zip but when i flash them i get success but they sit on splash screen?
<MrNerd> yoo tiggg!! whats up
<omac> MrNerd, you have to be very very patient when you run this stuff the first time.  Go have a coffee for about an hour or so.  CM10.1 and VegaBean are the same when starting them up for the first time.
<MrNerd> oh so i have to wait?
<MrNerd> wow... i thought i just did it wrong.
<omac> My guess is all the sdcard and internal flash memory partitioning/formating/unpacking/installing/package setup.
<MrNerd> so i flash the built.zip then iflash the phablet.zip then reboot and wait?
<Tigrouzen> on ubuntu wrong link to sdcard on script
<Tigrouzen> edit /etc/environnement
<Tigrouzen> EXTERNAL_STORAGE=/sdcard
<omac> You have to remember these are slower cpu's than on a pc.  The flash memory communication on my advent vega is much slower than a regular desktop so I have to be patient.  The other slow part is the actual flash memory when writing on a used sdcard/internal flash is very very slow.
<Tigrouzen> MrNerd, long wait
<MrNerd> alright i was just making sure i didnt screw up thanks alot.
<omac> Advent Vega isn't usb3, isn't usb2.  It's usb! argh.
<MrNerd> tigrouzen was the external storage to me?
<Tigrouzen> sdcard
<MrNerd> were you talking to me tho?
<MrNerd> so how do i make sure i have the latest source?
<Tigrouzen> euh
<MrNerd> and my boot.img doesnt boot cm10.1
<Tigrouzen> repo sync
<ogra_> repo sync will keep you up to date
<MrNerd> they made a change  and omac said i didnt have latest.
<Tigrouzen> but if you change some thing dont forget commit it before then repo sync erase all change
<MrNerd> ok
<MrNerd> how do i identify with sasl?
<MrNerd> i wanna use xchat..
<hopkinskong> popey, are u here?
<popey> ya
<hopkinskong> Did u remember me?
<popey> yup
<popey> hk dns issue
<hopkinskong> OK, i think it should not revalent with the DNS
<hopkinskong> IDK what problem is it, but it DOES NOT do with DNS.
<hopkinskong> I've gone through the whole python script(phablet-dev-bootstrap), i located the git address, and the brach, then i did this:
<hopkinskong> repo init -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b phablet-10.1
<hopkinskong> It automatically connect to android.git.kernel.org
<hopkinskong> But, i tried to do this on WINDOWS, using TortoiseGIT. With same git address AND branch, it success.
<hopkinskong> So it should the problem regrading my Ubuntu in my VM?
<hopkinskong> OK, not using the same ubuntu, in the same VM(that i have problem on it), i do git clone, it success.
<hopkinskong> using the same*
<hopkinskong> so just "repo init" caused this problem.
<hopkinskong> popey, are u getting the files from "https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo"?
<hopkinskong> Ah, oh yes! I've solved the problem!
<popey> oh?
<hopkinskong> ah ha, bingo!
<hopkinskong> I have two "repo" files in my ubuntu, one is newer(with "https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo" as git), another is older(with "android.git.kernel.org").
<hopkinskong> It seems that it just load the older one, which gives the wrong address.
<hopkinskong> So, let me delete it...
<ogra_> and the phablet tree wants the one from gerrit (as i explained yesterday)
<hopkinskong> ok, i've rename the repo in /usr/local/bin to repo.old, and make an symbolic link to the new one(which is located in /usr/bin)
<hopkinskong> ok, repo initalized.
<ogra_> so now phablet-dev-bootstrap does the right thing ?
<hopkinskong> YES!
<hopkinskong> It receiving objects continously
<ogra_> awesome
<popey> hopkinskong: can you mark the bug as invalid please
<ogra_> glad you made it
<hopkinskong> OK done :D
<ogra_> done ?
<hopkinskong> i meant i have marked it "invalid"
<ogra_> you must have a really fast intenet connection if you can get 15G at that speed
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> heh
<hopkinskong> ah..i have 100Mbps connections only lol
<hopkinskong> ah, btw, after finish the bootstrap, what should i do next?
<ogra_> follow the porting wikipage
<traxmac> anyone using any of the clones for testing
<hopkinskong> next step is "Enabling a new device"?
<ogra_> yes
<hopkinskong> OK, thanks
<dholbach> dpm, did you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ? :)
<omac> bzr launchpad-login uticdmarceau2007@yahoo.ca
<omac> bzr: ERROR: The user name uticdmarceau2007@yahoo.ca is not registered on Launchpad.
<dholbach> omac, use your Launchpad ID, not your email address
<omac> I'm registered on launchpad.
<smartboyhw> omac, use the launchpad username instead of email
<smartboyhw> dholbach, LOL
<omac> ok.
<dholbach> omac, bzr launchpad-login omac777
<dpm> dholbach, nice to see community taking initiative here
<dholbach> dpm, yes, it's great - I think I'm going to add it to the header
<dholbach> at some stage I think we should drop release notes
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> lunch time - see you in a bit
<omac> bzr launchpad-login omac777 bzr: ERROR: The user name omac777 is not registered on Launchpad.
<omac> uticdmarceau2007
<omac> ok.
<smartboyhw> omac, did it work for you now?
<arieru> any plans to release 3G/4G support soon ? someone knows ?
<arieru> I am just waiting this feature, to install ubuntu touch in my nexus 4
<ogra_> patches accepted :)
<omac> yes
<omac> I'm repo sync'ing after adding some project paths for the Advent Vega to the .repo/manifest.xml as Tigrouzen suggested.
<kince> hi
<kince> ubuntu for phone ?
<mzanetti> kince: and tablets !
<ogra_> and desktops !
<ogra_> (and TVs)
<lg2x> hello! anyone from the canonical team here? I'd like to request to add a device to the porting WIP list
<lg2x> uanyone from the canonical team here?
<agb2> lg2x, realistically you probably need to find someone with that device who wants to try porting. What device is it?
<agb2> i am not from canonical btw
<lg2x> ive already ported it :P
<agb2> ah
<agb2> sorry, misunderstood!
<lg2x> i just want to know how to go about submitting it formally
<mrtokii> lol
<mrtokii> suck
<ogra_> lg2x, you just add it to the wikipage
<mrtokii> FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ogra_> and probably send a mail to the mailinglist alongside so people get more awareness
<lg2x> ok
<lg2x> thanks
<ogra_> lg2x, what device btw :)
<omac> after doing the repo sync with the changed manifest, the porting guide asks for me to cd device/nvidia/shuttle $ ./extract-files.sh, but there is no extract files script because the proprietary files are already in device/nvidia/shuttle/proprietary/
<ogra_> how did they get there ?
<omac> do I need to cp -Rf /device/nvidia/shuttle/proprietary to vendor/nvidia/shuttle/ ?
<omac> scanno or ronaldo already did this work.
<omac> https://github.com/rondoval/android_device_nvidia_shuttle
<acke> damn, I really need to read more release notes. :P
<omac> under the proprietary dir there.
<omac> I keep on confusing scanno and rondoval, but these are the goto guys for the Advent Vega for sure.
<ogra_> smartboyhw, seems you and lg2x work on the same thing
<rsalveti> morning
<smartboyhw> ogra_, what?
<smartboyhw> ogra_, give it to him then
<ogra_> smartboyhw, i dotn give anything to anyone, you are grown up guys (i assume), handle it yourself ;)
<smartboyhw> ogra_, LOL
<omac> Ok going back to my question, since I have Vegabean installed already on the AdventVega and I already have the extracted proprietary files in the device/nvidia/shuttle/proprietary
<omac> can I simply cp -Rf /device/nvidia/shuttle/proprietary to vendor/nvidia/shuttle, instead of extract_file.sh since it's missing for this device?
<rsalveti> dholbach: I'm checking the patches today
<dholbach> rsalveti, rock and roll
<omac> on github how can I contact rondoval?
<benlu> hello. Will be Ubuntu for phone totally free software(opensource)?
<ogra_> it already is
<smartboyhw> ogra_, how about the proprietary blobs?
<ogra_> they arent indeed, but there is nothing we can do about that :)
<smartboyhw> ogra_, so your statement is wrong
<smartboyhw> Bad dog:P
<ogra_> pfft
<ogra_> the code is all open and free
<ogra_> the non-code obviously isnt
<ogra_> sicne we dont own it
<smartboyhw> ogra_, well he didn't explicitly say "code"P
<ivanka> hi ogra_
 * ogra_ hugs ivanka ... hey !
<benlu> yes or no? ^^
<ivanka> Ogra I met with people from this project: http://www.fairphone.com/
<smartboyhw> benlu, 99%:P
<benlu> hrhr.
<smartboyhw> lol
<ogra_> benlu, all code ubuntu produces plus all code from android is opensource
 * ivanka gives ogra a nice hug
<ogra_> benlu, but manufacturers simply dont opne up their driver code often enough, so these parts cant be free
<ogra_> ivanka, wow, thats cool !
<ivanka> ogra_, I knew you would like it. I told them when they have hardware they should send it to us and we will make it lovely and open source
<ogra_> ivanka, definitely !!
<ivanka> ogra_, when I said us, I meant you, of course, not me :-)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> well, get me one, i'll make it work and send it to you :)
<ogra_> then you can make it full of bling :)
 * benlu does bling bling.
<ogra_> :)
<ivanka> ogra_, hehe - deal!
<corden> hi guys, just having problem with MainView... I cannot run my apps since MainView is causing an error.
<ckpringle> Hi corden: - kaleo might be able to help?
<corden> thanks ckpringle, i'll ask kaleo later since, I got the qmltheme error thing grrrr
<AJenbo> I get "adbd cannot run as root in production builds" when running "adb root"
<AJenbo> Hello i can't seam to flash my Nexuz 7
<AJenbo> I already unlocked the bootloader and "sudo fastboot oem unlock" reports that it has been unlocked
<AJenbo> USB debuggin is also enabled and adb devices reports the device
<ogra_> did you also enable root access in the usb debugging settings ?
<ogra_> there is an extra checkbox
<AJenbo> ogra_: i don't see it... it wan't mentioned on the wiki either
<AJenbo> infact the word root does not appear on the wiki page
<AJenbo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<AJenbo> The device runs android 4.1.2, but i didn't have to click build number 7 times to see the dev menu
<BoardDWorld> When running 4.1.2 I found I had to unplug the device a few times
<AJenbo> BoardDWorld: did you see the device every time?
<BoardDWorld> No I didn't
<ogra_> also try "adb root" manually
<AJenbo> ogra_: that is what i did to get the error message
<AJenbo> BoardDWorld: i do
<AJenbo> Could it be the low battery level
<ogra_> AJenbo, oh, you didnt mention the battery, yes, the nexus7 behaves very erratically on low battery
<AJenbo> Ok, going to try an different one that has 4.22 and a 30% charge
<AJenbo> Some one should probably put a note on the wiki about the battery...
<BoardDWorld> has anyone tried these packages?
<BoardDWorld> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa
<AJenbo> Same deal "adbd cannot run as root in production builds"
<AJenbo> It just ran the android update so must be suficiently charged
<ocelot> Great os! ubuntu phone !
<hemangpatel> Hello Guys
<hemangpatel> Stable release date ?
<hemangpatel> I'm waiting for it :)
<ogra_> hemangpatel, april 2014
<hemangpatel> ogra_ : ohh long time.
<hemangpatel> ogra_ : It's only for android mobiles >
<ogra_> what would you want to run it on ?
<hemangpatel> ogra_ : symbian phone :)
<ogra_> heh, that would likely not fulfill the HW reqs
<hemangpatel> ogra_ :) it will run on dual core processor ?
<hemangpatel> or quard core required ?
<ogra_> it will run on any core thats v7 ... though on single core it will be super laggy i guess
<ogra_> but you want >512MB
<ogra_> rather 1G
<hemangpatel> ok
<hemangpatel> ogra_ : are they planning for they own phones ?
<omac> ogra are you saying it won't run on 512MB RAM?
<ogra_> we are waiting for HW manufacturers to jump on it once it is usable indeed
<ogra_> omac, the shell will, i doubt you will be running many apps on that though
<omac> understood.
<omac> one at a time, should be ok though right?
<hemangpatel> ogra_ : nice talk.. thanks
<ogra_> except that ubuntu offers multitasking ... so the second one you start will then likely kill the first one
<ogra_> to make room in ram
<scottandmo> Would it be possible to install this on a galaxy note 2?
<ogra_> scottandmo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<scottandmo> ogra: sweet, thanks
<menelkir> Seems that p3100 is running fine now :P
<menelkir> if anyone is interested
<crypticmofo> im lookin on the http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<crypticmofo> this means stuff is uploaded daily correct ?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> go one level up
<crypticmofo> aw
<crypticmofo> i see
<ogra_> "current" is just a link to the latest
<crypticmofo> the dates
<crypticmofo> thanks ogra_
<crypticmofo> i think i used a image from when it first came out
<crypticmofo> didn't work but it was awesome
<crypticmofo> ogra_, CDMA in the future for ubuntu-touch do you think it will ever happen ?
<ogra_> not sure, we uses the ofono stack and that currently only supports GSM afaik
<crypticmofo> dam
<ogra_> if someone adds CDMA it will indeed just work :)
<crypticmofo> anyone working on CDMA ?
<student-of-Big_M> will there be a way to root my Galaxy Vibrant with Ubuntu software using the old processor? Only time will tell. Im cheap what can I say!
<menelkir> what do you mean in root?
<menelkir> using root via adb in ubuntu touch?
<traxmac> being cheap is ok, I am curious if anyone is using a clone
<student-of-Big_M> uninstalling my android kernal.
<student-of-Big_M> strictly using Ubuntu
<crypticmofo> i think im going to put ubuntu on for about 5 mins to test i out again
<ogra_> i think you will see larger changes within the next week or two ... we will define a lot of stuff at the vUDS the next two days that will likely land then
<oneadvent> ogra_: when do you suppose toro will be supported?
<ogra_> no idea, talk to the porter :)
<ogra_> thats why we ask them to link their contact data on the devices wikipage
<oneadvent> oh can you link me to the devices page you speak of so I can talk to the porter
<oneadvent> please
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<oneadvent> thanks ogra_ helpful as always
<ogra_> :)
<menelkir> I'm having some problems with RIL in p3100, im trying to debug to see how I can't press the "call" button
<menelkir> but it's strange, there's nothing in logcat
<menelkir> same to dmesg
<ajbiz11> wow...of course, I look all over for Ubuntu Phone source...ubuntu touch...grr
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-March/036776.html
<Tigrouzen> ogra_, thank
<rsalveti> ndec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec
<rsalveti> ndec: that's your delayed answer ;-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, HAHAHAHA
<ogra_> i had totally forgotten, cool
<rsalveti> ogra_: :-)
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: where did we get on generating something like release notes for the dailies
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: mmrazik|afk just landed a change at jenkins that will create a more useful package changelog
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: once that is working as expected, I'll hook a script that will generate the changelog when creating the image
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: then we parse it for a summary ?
<pmcgowan> ok cool
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yes, we basically create a manifest diff and grab the latest package changelog
<rsalveti> so we can have more useful description of what changed
<ogra_> that will become a huge file if you dont restrict it though
<rsalveti> ogra_: not that huge
<ogra_> for the live images we just publish packagelists with versions
<rsalveti> ogra_: unless we change hundreds of packages per day
<rsalveti> which is not the case yet :-)
<rsalveti> as we're based on quantal
<rsalveti> things will be different once we switch to raring
<ogra_> well, i'm just scared by user expectations
<ogra_> once we switch to cdimage there will only be manifests
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, but we can try to come up with something there
<ogra_> and users will have to look up detailed changeslogs
<rsalveti> ogra_: is there a changelog for the ubuntu daily images?
<rsalveti> it'd probably be useful to have
<ogra_> manifests ... thats it
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> we want more than that
<ogra_> you could surely pull that from launchpad
<ogra_> and include it somehow
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, that's what our script is doing
<ogra_> but we have like 1500 packages on the cd images
<rsalveti> well, will do (not yet added during the build step)
<ogra_> that will not be usable
<rsalveti> right, we could just publish a script, if that's too much
<ogra_> and once we build phablet on cdimage they might only be 800 pkgs or so, but thats still to much to parse imho
<ogra_> in a single file if you look for something
<rsalveti> I'd not expect a huge list like that to change from one day to next one
<ogra_> what we definitely should have is a daily git changelog excerpt for the android side
<rsalveti> might happen sometimes, but not always the case
<ogra_> i do, once we're on raring
<rsalveti> 800 packages per day?
<rsalveti> I don't think so
<dbk> hello, anyone porting touch for HTC Vision?
<ogra_> no, but 100-200 can easily happen
<rsalveti> as I said, could happen, but wouldn'tbe that frequent
<rsalveti> yeah, will track that to see
<ogra_> dbk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices check if its there, else try to convince someone :)
<dbk> yep just checked and some is working on a port for HTC Saga
<dbk> but there was no instruction for it, states WIP
<ogra_> contact the porter then
<matge> hey, is telepathy-python still supported on ubuntu touch? http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Telepathy%20Python tells me that it's deprecated
<dbk> thank you :-)
<rsalveti> matge: afaik yes, but boiko should know more
<boiko> matge: we have updated the telepathy specs in there, but at some point we will move away from telepathy-python
<matge> boiko: People at #telepathy tell me that pygobject and telepathy-glib does not work either
<boiko> matge: yes, I saw
<matge> boiko: so my protocol specific code is in python right now, and I would like to keep it there because it's managed by a different upstream
<matge> boiko: rewritting that in C++ is my least favourable option
<boiko> matge: I think for now it is still a viable alternative, if you check the code of telepathy-ofono (the one we implemented to communicate to ofono)
<matge> boiko: is there a ppa for phablet-extras/telepathy-python?
<jair> hello hello, excited to find out if there is a version of ubuntu-touch for Galaxy S3 or iphone 3Gs.  I have these two devices ready for flashing and testing
<boiko> matge: you can still use python for now
<boiko> matge: check the code of telepathy-ofono
<jair> I wonder if I can use the version released to galaxy nexus on galaxy s 3
<jair> at least for now?
<boiko> matge: should be on the phablet-team one, let me check
<matge> boiko: you mean https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa, where it says "Don't enable this PPA at your host machine"?
<jair> I am also willing to improve my skills maintaining .deb packages and help with the project
<jair> will be awesome...
<hpsaturn> highvolt1ge, I newbie on UbuntuTouch, I compile my own version of Android Parts, like a port documentation.
<hpsaturn> I newbie on UbuntuTouch, I compile my own version of Android Parts, like a port documentation.
<boiko> matge: yeah, exactly that one, but maybe you can build your own python-telepathy package?
<hpsaturn> but, ubuntu parts not understand how to it
<boiko> matge: I mean, from the bzr branch
<hpsaturn> anyone know how I can do this?
<hpsaturn> (Ubuntu parts)
<matge> boiko: I thought about using that ppa, but pinning it and the selectively checking out telepathy-python
<boiko> matge: that's an option, but telepathy-python package is also really fast to build if you decide to go for it
<hpsaturn> as I can create quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip from source, after successful compilation. ?
<hpsaturn> I try:  sudo pbuilder-dist quantal armhf create
<matge> boiko: can you tell me what has to be done on the message-menu side to use me to-be-written whatsapp connectionmanager? Or some other way to debug the connection manager?
<hpsaturn> but return: Warning: Unknown distribution «quantal». Do you want to continue [y/N]? N
<t1mp_> matge: are you workingon whatsapp for ubuntu?
<matge> t1mp_: yes, I'm the author
<t1mp_> matge: that's supercool :) I was waiting for that.
<matge> t1mp_: thanks .)
<t1mp_> matge: what is the state of the app at the moment/
<t1mp_> I found a library for whatsapp connectivity recently - https://github.com/tgalal/yowsup maybe its useful for you
<matge> you can register,send messages,receive messages/images/videos/locations
<matge> t1mp_: I'm already using it. Had to modify it a bit
<t1mp_> awesome :) where can I get your app? :)
<hpsaturn> Hello folks
<hpsaturn> as I can create quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip from source, after successful compilation. ?
<hpsaturn> I try:  sudo pbuilder-dist quantal armhf create
<hpsaturn> but return: Warning: Unknown distribution «quantal». Do you want to continue [y/N]? N
<matge> see https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00658.html
<ogra_> hpsaturn, i dont think pbuilder-dist is a command :) ... better try pbuilder -dist
<t1mp_> matge: are you using the ubuntu SDK?
<hpsaturn> ogra_, from root repo directory? o from out directory?
<matge> t1mp_: I'm using a lot, and also the ubuntu sdk
<t1mp_> matge: it will help with the design also if you use it.
<t1mp_> ah, cool.
<ogra_> hpsaturn, pbuilder is a tool to build .deb packages, is that what you plan to do ?
<hpsaturn> not
<t1mp_> matge: if you use the Tabs (or soon MainView) from the SDK, you will automatically have a nice header, and a toolbar will be really easy to add.
<hpsaturn> i try generate: quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip after successful compilation..
<t1mp_> and with a PageStack, the back-button will automatically be in the toolbar
<ogra_> hpsaturn, thats created using the ubuntu infrastructure, i doubt you can easily replicate that at home, read the documentation for live-build if you really attempt to
<ogra_> hpsaturn, also note that the .zip only contains binary ubuntu packages, there is no compilation involved on that level
<ogra_> (teh phablet*.zip that is)
<t1mp_> matge: anyway, if you have sdk questions feel free to ask me, I'm working on that.
<matge> t1mp_: thats good to know, thanks!
<matge> I reported some bugs regarding the sdk/qml
<hpsaturn> ogra_, on port documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting on ubuntu parts section, they suggest pbuilder-dist quantal armhf create
<ogra_> hpsaturn, if you want to build one of the packages from source after changing the source
<hpsaturn> mmm
<ogra_> that has nothing to do with the full root filesystem
<t1mp_> matge: woah I see a lot of new bugs reported on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/
<t1mp_> matge: we will need to go through all of them soon
<hpsaturn> ogra_, but in the repo, is the source for the parts of ubuntu
<matge> t1mp_: It's good sign that so many people care to report bugs
<t1mp_> yes, it is
<t1mp_> it is great that people are using it :)
<ogra_> hpsaturn, which repo
<hpsaturn> ogra_, in the porting repo
<hpsaturn> phablet-dev-bootstrap
<ogra_> hpsaturn, there is the git repo at pablet.ubuntu.com that contains the android bits and there are the different source branches for some of the deb packages in the ubuntu rootfs at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview
<hpsaturn> but
<ogra_> hpsaturn, phablet-dev-bootstrap branches the android bits from the git server
<hpsaturn> but, in out/target/product/mako
<hpsaturn> after compilation
<ogra_> anbd will build an android core system for you
<hpsaturn> system img are generated
<ogra_> the ubuntu rootfs isnt easily home buildable, just use it from the cdimage server
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ has the latest
<hpsaturn> ok ogra_ many thanks
<hpsaturn> but i not understand
<matge> should I try to avoid using "WhatsApp" in the code for legal reasons? I'm not familiar with that subject
<hpsaturn> I will search more
<MrNerd> yooo
<ogra_> hpsaturn, the ubuntu touch image consists of two parts ... one is a hardware layer (anrdoid) and the other is an ubuntu filesystem (the phablet zip file)
<MrNerd> when you install this does it show a boot animation?
<ogra_> to port to a different device you only need to build a new android img, the phablet zip is generic enough to just work on top of that no matter what hardware you have
<ogra_> and the phablet zip is not differnt to an ubuntu desktop PC, it knows the same commands and you can install the same packages
<MrNerd> ogra does it have a bootanimation?
<ogra_> MrNerd, not yet
<MrNerd> ok so it will sit on splash screen?
<ogra_> i guess thats somethign the new display server will make very easy though
<MrNerd> when i flash it
<MrNerd> it just sits at splash screen..
<MrNerd> i ported it myself.
<MrNerd> so im not sure if i did it right or not..
<ogra_> well, are you sure it works :)
<MrNerd> no im not thats what im trying to test..
<MrNerd> it flashes successfully both zips
<ogra_> i tried a port to the galaxy S2 on the weekend and had some issues with my port
<MrNerd> cm doesnt support s2
<MrNerd> you have to use another repo.
<ogra_> well, it works fine now
<MrNerd> hmm...
<MrNerd> it boots up?
<ogra_> but the installation didnt go flawless
<ogra_> i had a similar issue ...
<MrNerd> ok so how do i know if i did everything right
<MrNerd> i compiled
<MrNerd> i flashed
<ogra_> i then booted into recovery (nicely finding that it has an ubuntu logo) and noticed that /data and /system arent mounted, so the unzipping went nowhere
<MrNerd> ok so my recovery
<MrNerd> when i flash
<MrNerd> and it stays that.
<MrNerd> is twrp
<ogra_> so i pushed both zips via adb to the sdcard folder ... mounted both direcotries with adb and used the flashing from the recovery menu
<ogra_> that solved it for me, apart from some font rendering issues with the mali driver the image works fine on my S2
<MrNerd> both zips meaning the preinstall  and the built zip?
<ogra_> (and i only followed the porting guide, no magic involved)
<ogra_> took about 2h
<ogra_> right your "UNOFFICIAL ... zip" in the out folder
<ogra_> flash that first
<MrNerd> yup
<ogra_> then the phablet zip
<MrNerd> then the preinstall
<MrNerd> ok
<MrNerd> and i reboot.
<ogra_> and make sure the dirs are mounted and empty
<MrNerd> ok data and system
<ogra_> the phablet zip actually prints a lot progress info during unpacking
<trapntan> wait, which preinstall?
<ogra_> the phablet zip file
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<MrNerd> ogra by make sure its empty do you mean wioe system and data?
<ogra_> thats what i did, since there was some old data in them
<MrNerd> before or after you flashed
<ogra_> before indeed
<MrNerd> ok just checking
<ogra_> recovery formats it ...
<ogra_> so it would have aiped what i flashed
<ogra_> *wiped
<trapntan> Sorry just checking, I didn't realize at first to flash the phablet with the unofficial from 'out' directory
<MrNerd> me either.
<MrNerd> it doesnt say that.
<trapntan> Now I hang at waiting for service surfaceflinger
<MrNerd> your booted??
<trapntan> just loops around with a few errors
<ogra_> err, no, you want to flash your self built zip first
<ogra_> and the phablet on top of that
<trapntan> right, mine then the phablet
 * ogra_ thinks he said that above
<ogra_> if in doubt you could pull the source of the phablet-flash script and just do what it does by hand :)
<MrNerd> ogra i have a uid problem with ubuntu can you help me?
<MrNerd> i actually did that
<ogra_> uid ?
<MrNerd> i get error 7
<MrNerd> uuig
<MrNerd> uuid
<MrNerd> its unrelated
<ogra_> on the phablet ?
<MrNerd> i need to change my uuid
<MrNerd> unrelated
<MrNerd> ubuntu issue now.
<MrNerd> im just tired of seeing his.
<MrNerd> this error.
<MrNerd> when i use sudo
<ogra_> have a look  at tne2fs
<ogra_> tune2fs
<ogra_> you have a uuid issue with sudo ?!?!
<MrNerd> yyes.
<ogra_> now you get confusing :)
<ogra_> sudo is in no way related to uuids
<MrNerd> ...
<MrNerd> thats not what im saying..
<MrNerd> sudo: /var/lib/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0
<ogra_> sudo chown -R root.root /var/lib/sudo
<ogra_> that shoudl fix it
<MrNerd> thanks
<ogra_> though you should inspect why that actually happened
<MrNerd> i didit.
<MrNerd> 1000 is my uid
<MrNerd> i di chown *:*  /*
<ogra_> its very dangerous if parts of sudo are owned by the default user
<ogra_> ugh
<MrNerd> its just an os.
<ogra_> you shouldnt go in the internet with that
<ogra_> thats like a honeypot for hackers
<MrNerd> what they gonna steal my neighbors  password?
<MrNerd> rofl
 * ogra_ would recommend a clean reinstall
<MrNerd> i dont use this comp for anything other than programing
<MrNerd> so idc.
<seepa14> hey, what would be best way to keep track of all device specific changes I make (I'm porting to the p4wifi galaxy tab) ? fork device and kernel cyanogenmod repos at github? create bzr branches ?
<ogra_> no, running your machine as part of a biotnet to hack a bacnk
<ogra_> *botnet
<MrNerd> cool
<MrNerd> that would be awesome lol
<MrNerd> i wouldnt care
<ogra_> and getting you in jail for it (because your IP was used)
<MrNerd> i have alabies
<ogra_> i'm serious
<ogra_> reinstall
<ogra_> immediately
<MrNerd> as am i ..
<MrNerd> no.
<MrNerd> idc.
<MrNerd> lol
<MrNerd> your being paranoid.
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> just 30years in that business
<MrNerd> yeah you are..
<MrNerd> it wont happen where i live.
<ogra_> well
<MrNerd> i would rather go to jail for that then what i went for ..
<ogra_> you will definitely run into more probs over time with that setup
<ogra_> its massively broken
<MrNerd> oh well.
<MrNerd> * is where my username was btw.
<menelkir> I must agree with ogra_
<MrNerd> I didnt actually use *
<ogra_> thats clear
<ogra_> chown wouldnt accept *
<MrNerd> ok
<MrNerd> ill learn when it happends
<MrNerd>  i like learning that way
<MrNerd> fixing problems.
<ogra_> anyway, your system will fall apart if it doesnt turn into a spam and bot pot before
<MrNerd> i need to back this repo up tho.
<MrNerd> it wont.
<menelkir> for e in *; do busybox chown -R $e; done
 * menelkir is a bad person 
<MrNerd> the internet i use
<MrNerd> i tether my 3g to my phone.
<ogra_> yes, and probably 100 people on your PC too  now though all the wide open backdoors you created
<MrNerd> thats all
<menelkir> talking about bad person, let me try bash fork bomb in my tablet
<MrNerd> lolo
<MrNerd> ogra
<MrNerd> can you hack me?
<MrNerd> andshow me.
 * ogra_ has better stuff to do
<MrNerd> most people do..
<catman232> Does anyone here know why none of the US GSIIIs (besides vzw) haven't gotten a port yet? I'm downloading the sources to attempt to build it myself, but I assume there is some kind of technical limitation
<MrNerd> nope.
<MrNerd> just lazy devs
<catman232> Oh, ok
<MrNerd> or no one cares or want s it
<MrNerd> take a long ass time to start up tho
<catman232> I'm sure a lot of people want it :P
<MrNerd> like you yeah
<MrNerd> but dev wise no.
<ajalkane> GSIII is pretty fringe phone, I doubt no one cares...
<menelkir> bash fork doesnt work in android :|
<MrNerd> then why is there no port?
<MrNerd> if EVERYONE CARES?!
<ogra_> menelkir, because it lives in a container i'd guess
<ajalkane> Sorry I misspelled in my drunken haze. I meant I doubt anyone cares.
<catman232> It'd be pretty cool to put Dalvik back into Ubuntu touch so you can run Android apps and Ubuntu apps side by side
<MrNerd> do it then
<menelkir> ogra_: yeah but..
<MrNerd> add it.
<menelkir> :(){ :|:& };:
<catman232> I honestly would have no idea where to even start with that :P
<MrNerd> me either
<MrNerd> i just follow guides
<MrNerd>  im not smart
<MrNerd> ogra is tho.
<catman232> I'm a web guy, so a lot of this stuff goes over my head
<MrNerd> hes super smart
<MrNerd> im a nothing guy
<ogra_> catman232, with the switch to Mir thery wouldnt run unless you port dalvik to it
<ajalkane> Please mr. Nerd don't sell yourself short.
<MrNerd> im a troll
<MrNerd> that is all
<MrNerd> aj your like the 5th person to tell me that this week lol
<doomlord> you'd need dalvik and the whole of android?]
<MrNerd> everyones always like be positive
<ajalkane> Yeah... I'm mr. positive. But really, trolls are not short. So be proud and tall.
<ogra_> MrNerd, if you really want to be a troll, survive a day on #beagle and i'll give you a troll certificate ;)
<MrNerd> beagle
<MrNerd> lol
<MrNerd> survive  a day on myg0t.
<MrNerd> i hated them..
<MrNerd> but they show you how to not care
<catman232> Since Ubuntu is isolated in it's own layer ontop of Android, couldn't you add the ubuntu image to a CM10 based rom that still has Dalvik?
<catman232> (Sorry, i'm a complete noob)
<MrNerd> no it boots cm10
<MrNerd> i did that.
<MrNerd> i was working on a zip that flashes it all at once
<catman232> Well, obviously it would
<MrNerd> instead of seperare
<MrNerd> it hasa framework of cm10.
<catman232> You'd have to develop a way to switch between the two
<ogra_> catman232, nope, wont work without the ubuntu modifications to CM
<MrNerd> ajalkane
<MrNerd> what you drinking!
<ali1234> guys, if you want to run dalvik apps on ubuntu you are much better using a higher level emulation like how wine does it
<MrNerd> bluestack
<ajalkane> At the moment red wine, for my own pleasure.
<MrNerd> oh nice!
<MrNerd> moscato drinker?
<catman232> Emulation sucks though :/
<MrNerd> yes!!
<doomlord> is the answer dual-booting
<catman232> Dual-booting isn't very clean
<MrNerd> can we even dual boot?
<ali1234> catman232: java is always emulated 100% of the time... and so is dalvik. so there is zero hit from doing it this way
<ajalkane> Just run of the mill australian cabernet sauvignon
<MrNerd> pro touch 2 could dual boot android
<MrNerd> that cheap stuff?
<doomlord> n7 dualbooting android & ubuntu desktop would seem like a nice setup
<catman232> alil, I mean emulation as far as emulating a complete seperate environment
<catman232> Like a virtual machine
<MrNerd> well not cheap but under $20
<MrNerd> ogra_
<ajalkane> Yeah, I'm price conscious wine drinker. You could also say a "poor man" wine drinker
<catman232> A hardware emulator, not just something like a JVM that interfaces directly to the OS
<catman232> (Like VMWarE)
<catman232> e*
<MrNerd> ahhhh nothing wrong with that bro... meeee tooo
<MrNerd> i dont even like to get drunk.
<MrNerd> i just drink for a taste
<MrNerd>  like you drink water or pop
<brion> dual-booting would be nice as a developer who occasionally needs to test, but for a user i'd much rather have direct android app compatibility on ubuntu.
<ajalkane> I drink for taste... but I don't mind getting drunk either. I'm pretty fine with that in fact.
<MrNerd> some drinks taste so good alcho ruins it
<_Scott_> why does the ubuntu wiki for Touch only have instructions related to devices with Android on them? what if I have a blank tablet I want to install it on?
<ali1234> emulation has kind of lost it's meaning since everything is software these days
<MrNerd> you cant yet scoot
<MrNerd> scott*
<menelkir> _Scott_: the same question about a non-supported-cyanogenmod :P
<menelkir> _Scott_: btw, theres a lot of WIP
<MrNerd> itsnot done
<menelkir> _Scott_: if you have a p3100, youre in luck cause I have a semi-functional build :P
<catman232> Ubuntu's interface looks really nice, but my only worry is how they're going to start gettings people to build native apps
<_Scott_> trying to get it on an ExoPC
<ali1234> anyway, sunch android emulation layer already exists. it is up to OEMs to license it or not
<catman232> For instance, Facebook probably won't come out with a native app becuase the HTML5 one works just fine for them
<brion> in which case, why bother writing native apps. :) html forevah
<ali1234> see http://openmobileww.com/products.php
<doomlord> ew
<doomlord> native ftw
<MrNerd> whats the language?
<ajalkane> catty: if users come, native apps will come. If geeks come, in time other users come. It's not easy to get overnight success and I think canonical understands that.
<doomlord> I hope we reach the point where desktop & mobile are truly unified
<_Scott_> thanks for the info
<catman232> Yeah, I hope Ubuntu does better than the other platforms
<ajalkane> I'm rooting for Sailfish and Ubuntu. I wish they both do well.
<ali1234> as a user of linux smartphones for several years i hope desktop and mobile is never unified, because it makes absolutely no sense at all
<doomlord> I hope we find enough ways of making mobile programs work 'ok' with mouse (mouse+keys)
<catman232> Yeah, I think Sailfish is OK. I don't really like the UI very much though
<doomlord> then the desktop is basically windowed mobile apps
<ajalkane> Sailfish UI looks lots better now than last year. And I trust it's improved further come release.
<catman232> Android is still my favorite because it doesn't feel like a toy, and i'm not doing random gestures everywhere to reveal hidden menus and such
<MrNerd> lol
<doomlord> gestures work better than buttons for youch
<doomlord> touch^
<ajalkane> But Ubuntu UI looked really great in the demos. Then again, it remains to be seen what the development APIs are for Ubuntu phone for mobile specific parts. Sailfish probably has better understanding on that by their MeeGo inheritance.
<catman232> The only thing i've ever used is Android and iOS (only used iOS for a few months), so that's part of the reason I want to try Ubuntu
<catman232> I might change my mind
<doomlord> i hope that ubuntu touch doesn't distract people from getting the full ubuntu desktop on more arm devices
<doomlord> hopefully there will be synergy
<BoardDWorld> just trying to install a daily build with the argument "-l" instead of "-b" as advised in the install wiki
<BoardDWorld> but it comes back as invalid, any ideas?
<catman232> I really like Ubuntu's UI, besides having to swipe up then push back to go back
<ali1234> doomlord: pretty much the whole archive is built for arm already
<doomlord> want: ubuntu arm desktop on N10
<catman232> That'll get annoying if you dig deep into menus or whatever
<doomlord> but it needs more optimiztion & device support ?
<doomlord> The other thing is ubuntu on win8 touch laptops
<ajalkane> What's this push back to go back?
<ali1234> ajalkane: open hud, press back button
<ajalkane> I thought Ubuntu phone has the traditional back button to go up the stack
<catman232> I'm talking about having to swipe up to reveal the back button
<ogra_> doomlord, it runs fine on a surface pro
<doomlord> One machine i'm very tempted by is a Lenovo Yoga.
<ali1234> ajalkane: it does but it is hidden behind a gesture
<doomlord> ogra_, thats great news
<ajalkane> ali1234: I see... we're not talking in-app navigation but something to do with the hud?
<ali1234> ajalkane: the hud is the only type of in app navigation there is
<catman232> Wait, is the Ubuntu Touch UI going to run on the desktop version of Ubuntu too?
<catman232> That'd be awesome
<ajalkane> Not sure I understand... what I've looked at the APIs this description doesn't ring bells to me.
<doomlord> any videos of ubuntu on surface pro ?
<ali1234> ajalkane: go into gallery, open a photo, now try to go back to the overview
<ali1234> ajalkane: or try to back in the browser
<ajalkane> ali1234: ok I have no idea about that as I can't install Ubuntu touch on any device I own. I only know the QML apis, and you can have the back button in the menu. I guess it's application specific how it's implemented.
<catman232> Other than that (minor) thing, I think the UI is pretty awesome
<ali1234> ajalkane: what menu?
<ajalkane> I'm at the impression that the swipes are reserved for changing between tabs
<ali1234> no, there is a swipe that reveal the menu too
<ajalkane> the toolbar menu that's available at bottom
<ali1234> yes, you have to swipe to reveal that
<ajalkane> you can specify is the menu is always available or only with a swipe
<brion> swipe from the bottom belongs to the app, from the sides belongs to the system
<brion> just like win8 ;) </troll>
<Mrnerd> ok
<Mrnerd> so can anyone tell me how to connect with xchat or another program other than the webchat..
<Mrnerd> i keep getting that sasl. error and i have sasl but its not detecting it
<brion> MrNerd: on the ubuntu-touch images? no x11 yet i think, so no xchat unless you run it over ssh forwarding on another screen
<ogra_> mrnerd_hi, probably because sasl refuses to not work as UID 0
<ogra_> as many other bits will
<matge> telepathy-python question: where does telepathy.server.Protocol.check_parameters() gets list of good parameters from?
<OrokuSaki> Someone help a dude out with wifi? I am confused as hell.. I have verified my kernel, module, and firmware are good enough in ubuntu-touch to do a iwlist scan ONLY if I do this command, which breaks the network manager..  mount -t proc proc /proc
<OrokuSaki> If I do that I can do a iwlist, but then network-manager stops to work... I would like to see if I can scan networks in the network manager
<pmcgowan> awe_: you around ^^
<awe_> yes
<awe_> OrokuSaki, what device are you working with?
<awe_> OrokuSaki, also have you looked at the syslog to see what's causing NetworkManager problems?
<dank101> yi
<dank101> *yo
<OrokuSaki> atheros ath6kl
<OrokuSaki> check syslog
<awe_> what's the device ( eg. Galaxy Note, Nexus 10, ... )?
<OrokuSaki> touchpad
<dank101> ask the dev
<awe_> OrokuSaki, as in "HP Touchpad"?
<OrokuSaki> Mar  4 20:36:47 localhost dbus[39]: [system] Activated service 'fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1' failed: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<OrokuSaki> Yeah.. "HP Touchpad"
<awe_> OrokuSaki, you should checkout the porting guide, there's a note about making sure the partition is mounted without "nosetuid"
<OrokuSaki> hmmm... I remember my fstab
<OrokuSaki> Cool.. I added my fstab but never did a make clean or make clobber and redo
<OrokuSaki> I guess that is it
<hpsaturn> ogra_, I understand that. I installed and I have images in Nexus4
<hpsaturn> I have curiosity to the output directory
<OrokuSaki> So.. All my partitions except my sdcard and system are mounted with rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1 etc etc
<OrokuSaki> just checked the output of mount in android side
<Tigrouzen> Some one have idea to make logcat work ?
<OrokuSaki> Sup Tig.. =) thanks for the help yesterday
<Tigrouzen> you need mount data withtout nosuid
<OrokuSaki> [nm-supplicant-interface.c:897] interface_add_cb(): (wlan0): error adding interface: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct but yet /data is mounted with nosuid
<OrokuSaki> oh
<awe_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#suid
<OrokuSaki> "/dev/store/cm-data /data/ubuntu/data ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc 0 0"
<OrokuSaki> that is what I have...
<Tigrouzen> remoive nosuid
<OrokuSaki> that is confusing =)
<OrokuSaki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#suid they actually list nosuid
<OrokuSaki> oh they list it twice
<ogra_> you need to look at the lines starting with +
<OrokuSaki> ahh
<ogra_> the lines with - mean they are removed
<OrokuSaki> I am needing sleep and beer
<ogra_> lines with + are the added ones
<awe_> ;)
<bau> hi all, I just installed ubuntu touch on my nexus s, but my sim seems not working, why?
<ogra_> bau, does it have a PIN ?
<ogra_> only SIMs without PIN are supported currently
<bau> ogra_, yes, but I disabled it
<mibofra> a7x non ti piaceva il nome XD ?
<mibofra> sorry XD I've changed channel XD
<mibofra> sorry XD
<OrokuSaki> The one thing that would have been nice for ubuntu to include in the porting guide is that bzr branch command to download those libraries
<OrokuSaki> if you aren't in the repo
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, thats explained in the launchpad pages fo rthe branches usually
<KalleWhoever> Hi there
<KalleWhoever> I'm trying to create something like a chroot-bootmanager from the android base
<KalleWhoever> any tipps what could be changed for better support of all OS?
<KalleWhoever> I'm currently reciving errors due to insufficient permissions
<ogra_> KalleWhoever, how will you make that run on surfaceflinger (or later Mir) ?
<ogra_> there is no X11
<KalleWhoever> It has been proven that X11 can be run on Android devices
<KalleWhoever> And I´d like to know what happens ;)
<ogra_> just imnstall it then :)
<ogra_> you will actually likely be able to run the unaccelerated xfbdev driver
<KalleWhoever> That does not worl, already tried it :/
<ogra_> but you will also rip out surfaceflinger from android
<KalleWhoever> atleast not out of the box
<ogra_> else the display is claimed
<KalleWhoever> So android claims the display before chrooting?
<KalleWhoever> hmmm
<KalleWhoever> I flashed a ubuntu-core rootfs for armhf yesterday
<KalleWhoever> and booted to openssh via wlan
<KalleWhoever> xinput was returning the input from the touchscreen
<ogra_> well, if you really want to run ubuntu on that device i would actually rip out the android layer completely and go for native
<ogra_> then you will also be able to use xfbdev
<KalleWhoever> hmmm
<KalleWhoever> How about a lfs build with the android layer?
<KalleWhoever> :D
<KalleWhoever> remove surfaceflinge, add gcc glibc wirelesstools and a xserver
<KalleWhoever> and get a strange new OS that could be build from CM 10.1
<KalleWhoever> this could chroot into any given rootfs
<KalleWhoever> and provide a Xserver to share
<ogra_> why such effort, roll a proper kernel from the android source and use ubuntu-core as starting base
<_Scott_> is this OS always going to rely on an android base?
<KalleWhoever> I like the idea of turning every CM device into a normal linux device by helping with the Xserver, the network and the touch, instead of tinkering with the initrd and drivers for every new build
<KalleWhoever> I dont think so.
<KalleWhoever> Thanks for the input on the Xserver problem
<KalleWhoever> see you
<JoinTheRealms> Hey guys, Im looking to create a universel boot animation for ubuntu touch, how would this be implemented into ubuntu touch? does it use a desc file like android?
<gt-i9001> hi, no one is adapting to the rom samsung galaxy s plus (GT-I9001)?
<ogra_> JoinTheRealms, theoretically we use plymouth for boot animations, but with todays announced display server the whole world might change soon
<gt-i9001> uff...i wont ubuntu on my sgs+ >.<
<ogra_> gt-i9001, port it then, its not hard :)
<ogra_> (not a beginner task, but also not very advanced)
<gt-i9001> and now? nothing? i can't port it in my sgs+ ...
<Guest26584> up guys
<Tigrouzen> you try to port to x86 tablet
<DanielHolm> hi all, where can I find the default icons for Ubuntu touch? will I have to sumply them myself in the app, or can I somehow reuse those in the OS like I can when writing GTK apps?
<ogra_> they should all be CC licensed
<DanielHolm> yeah, but where are they? haha
<ogra_> i would guess in one of these trees launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview
<DanielHolm> all try to find them, then. thanks
<OrokuSaki> touchpad mounts partitions via init.rc
<OrokuSaki> anyone know of a good tool to repackage my /system and my kernel to a .zip?
<OrokuSaki> first time here.. update.zip manager?
<salyangoz> hello
<OrokuSaki> init: network-manager state changed from post-stop to waiting????
<OrokuSaki> If I run ifconfig I get
<OrokuSaki> Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
<OrokuSaki> but if I mount proc inside of the chroot then the network-manager seems to crash
<OrokuSaki> Question.. Should proc be mounted inside of the chroot?
<OrokuSaki> If I have proc mounted inside of the chroot then this is my error in network-manager.log Could not daemonize: Permission denied [error 13]
<OrokuSaki> hmmm
<matge> boiko: can you give me some guidance on telepathy-python? I build a basic telepathy connection manager, and I already get messages sent from the clients. But how do I handle incoming messages? Seems like I first have to announce a new contact and then announce a new channel and then announce a new text?
<OrokuSaki> I didn't realize I could ifconfig wlan0 up and iwlist without having a /proc mounted inside of chroot. =)
<OrokuSaki> Anyone know how I can get the network-manager to see my wireless?
<matge> try restarting network-manager, that did the trick for my usb0 interface
<OrokuSaki> tried that one
<OrokuSaki> Do you guys have /proc mounted inside your chroot?
<OrokuSaki> Someone please answer that =)
<ogra_> its not mounted by default when you chroot (like in any other chroot)
<ogra_> dont forget to unmount it before exiting ... else it stays in your /etc/mtab
<OrokuSaki> thanks ogra! just wondering if it *should* be.. I figure if you guys don't I shouldnt
<OrokuSaki> what.. so it should be mounted then?
<dank101> how long does it take for phablet-dev-bootstrap to download?
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, some tools (top for example) need /proc ... if you run anything needing /proc, mount it manually
<ogra_> dank101, its ~15G
<dank101> orga_, ok 2 more hours
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, but if you mounted it manually, also make sure to unmount it again
<OrokuSaki> so confused.. I cannot use iwlist or ifconfig unless /proc is mounted inside... but if I do network-manager complains about permissions.. So.. I figure it should be in my fstab and given rights that are not root?
<OrokuSaki> my proc mount?
<dank101> tl;dr USE ADB ROOT OR SU
<dank101> then retry :D
<dank101> linux = if it doesn't work... use root
<Tigrouzen> OrokuSaki,
<OrokuSaki> Tig!
<Tigrouzen> proc its mounted ?
<OrokuSaki> by default, not inside of chroot...
<OrokuSaki> I have to mount it manually, and when I do network-manager complains about permissions
<OrokuSaki> cant daemonize
<Tigrouzen> service -network-manager restart
<Tigrouzen> service network-manager restart
<dank101> su
<dank101> service network-manager restart
<dank101> :D
<OrokuSaki> I am logged in as root already when I chroot
<OrokuSaki> otherwise, yeah
<dank101> oh ok
<dank101> still
<Tigrouzen> service udev restart
<OrokuSaki> stop: Unknown instance:
<OrokuSaki> everytime I restart it, it says it was never running
<OrokuSaki> so it crashed
<Tigrouzen> service  restartyou try to make wifi work ?
<OrokuSaki> only when /proc is mounted inside of chroot
<dank101> YAY
<dank101> finished syncing
<OrokuSaki> if proc is not mounted inside of chroot, then network manager will stay running, but never see my adapter
<OrokuSaki> if proc is moutned inside of chroot, then I can do ifconfig, iwlist, but network-manager won't stay started
<Tigrouzen> service module-init-tools restart
<OrokuSaki> says it cant daemonize over permissions
<OrokuSaki> stop: Unknown instance:  module-init-tools stop/waiting
<OrokuSaki> it won't start now either with /proc mounted inside of chroot
<Tigrouzen> mount -o proc proc/
<OrokuSaki> hmm is there a proper way to mount /proc inside of the chroot?
<Tigrouzen> oops
<Tigrouzen> mount -o proc /proc
<OrokuSaki> I was runing mount -t proc proc /proc;
<OrokuSaki> What does your mtab look like regarding /proc?
<OrokuSaki> inside of chroot
<OrokuSaki> none /proc proc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,proc 0 0
<OrokuSaki> perhaps nosuid should be removed
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, didnt we discuss that hours ago ?
<Tigrouzen> ......
<dank101> I started using CyanogenMod and got a girlfriend!
<Tigrouzen> omg
<OrokuSaki> lol.. yeah but that was for the partitions /data /system
<OrokuSaki> I got past that
<OrokuSaki> now its just proc
<Tigrouzen> OrokuSaki, ^^
<ogra_> ah, k
<OrokuSaki> =)
<OrokuSaki> I am not that dumb guys, come on
<essentialz> hello, was wondering if someone can give me a hand on porting this to my device (HTC One S).
<OrokuSaki> I wonder why pico cannot save in chroot while vi can
<ali1234> OrokuSaki: i know the answer to that one
<Tigrouzen> OrokuSaki, got a problem with wifi ?
<OrokuSaki> I will give you.. uhh.. a token of my appreciation
<OrokuSaki> yeah.. that is what I am working on
<OrokuSaki> I know the module, firmware are good
<ali1234> OrokuSaki: before running adb run "stty -icrnl -inlcr -igncr"
<Tigrouzen> ok past ps dmesg and  adb pull /data/ubuntu/var/log/
<OrokuSaki> k
<Tigrouzen> OrokuSaki, you use kernel cm10.1 or early one ?
<OrokuSaki> 2.6.35 jellybean
<Tigrouzen> lol
<OrokuSaki> yeah
<OrokuSaki>  cool.. rebooted typed mount in chroot and I got none on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nodev,proc)
<Tigrouzen> ok try load it in module
<essentialz> a little new to this, but giving it a shot none the less... I'm at the part where i need to enable a new device. It ask me to add kernel and system to local manifest. But none exists in .repo.... only manifest.xml, should i create a file called local_manifest.xml?
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, did you unmount before rebooting ?
<OrokuSaki> Ihave the module load at boot
<ali1234> essentialz: just put it in manifest.xml
<OrokuSaki> no.. I decided to leave it in mtab so it would mount automatically, and without nosuid
<OrokuSaki> is that okay?
<Tigrouzen> and compiled way doesnt work to in kernel ?
<ogra_> no
<OrokuSaki> dang it
<ogra_> it will just stick in mtab but not be mounted
<essentialz> ali1234: thx.
<ogra_> clean yoour mtab now
<OrokuSaki> hmm but it is mounted
<OrokuSaki> I rebooted, logged into chroot, ls /proc
<OrokuSaki> its all there
<Tigrouzen> ps mount
<Tigrouzen> past mount ^^
<OrokuSaki> really?
<OrokuSaki> so all that stuff is old?
<OrokuSaki> damn
<OrokuSaki> okay clear out mtab
<Tigrouzen> did you try config wifi=y or config wifi=m on kernel ??
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, ls /proc/net/dev
<ogra_> OrokuSaki, the last level wont be there
<Tigrouzen> i mean of course your board wifi config name
<ogra_> its just leftover from the reboot
<ogra_> it could very well be that upstart wont work with your kernel though ... which means none of the daemons will be started/startable
<OrokuSaki> CONFIG_WIRELESS=y
<OrokuSaki> thanks ogra!
<OrokuSaki> and tig.. as  usual =)
<ogra_> did you set all the kernel options described in the porting gude ?
<OrokuSaki> all except for fanotify
<OrokuSaki> thats not in my kernel
<ogra_> right, thats a feature upstart uses
<OrokuSaki> think its affecting wifi?
<ogra_> and 2.6.35 is pretty dusty already
<ogra_> not wifi
<ogra_> but daemons
<ali1234> anyone got any non-ubuntu distros running on top of phablet yet?
<OrokuSaki> krap
<ogra_> like for example network-manager
<OrokuSaki> which would make sense about my daemon permission if /proc is mounted?
<ogra_> ali1234, that should be super trivial ... not sure what you would gain from it though
<OrokuSaki> you guys know anyone around that?
<ogra_> since nothing will be able to talk to surfaceflinger
<ali1234> ogra_: well, wayland and systemd for one thing :P
<ogra_> LOL
<OrokuSaki> I mean.. not use network-manager... anything else? =)
<ogra_> lennartOS, rigth
<ogra_> t
<ali1234> lennartOS vs shuttleworthOS
<ali1234> this is what we have come to?
<ogra_> ubuntu isnt shuttleworthOS
<ali1234> and <whatever> isn't lennartOS
<ogra_> mark didnt write much code in ubuntu :)
<ogra_> while lennart owns redhats plumbing layer
<OrokuSaki> perhaps fanotify can be backported.. got a buddy to backport ion and kgsl to 2.6.35
<ogra_> i would tarher go with a newer kernel
<ogra_> *rather
<OrokuSaki> 3.0.8 is possible, but its not really finished
<OrokuSaki> sound never worked on it
<OrokuSaki> jcsullins is in charge of that kernel
<ogra_> yeah, thats bad on a phone when wanting to make calls
<essentialz> ali1234: does this look right:   <project path="kernel/HTC/ville" name="CyanogenMod/android_kernel_htc_msm8960" />   <project path="device/HTC/ville" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_ville" />
<OrokuSaki> I tried that kernel but had problems with egl and opengl
<OrokuSaki> I have an idea.. one more question
<rsalveti> argh, 2.6.35 is indeed very old
<ali1234> essentialz: no, you need a couple of extra attributes
<rsalveti> might cause some other issues with libc
<ali1234> essentialz: you need to specify remote and branch
<OrokuSaki> do get the display up I have to copy all my jellybean libs to /system/libs cp -R
<rsalveti> actually, I believe we only had issues with older than 29
<ali1234> if not using the default, which you are not
<rsalveti> ogra_: lennartOS lol
<ogra_> essentialz, you likely want to give it a revision too
<OrokuSaki> after that I copy all the files from the ubuntu touch libs back to where they were
<ogra_> essentialz, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting it has an example
<OrokuSaki> so I merge the 2 lib folders with ubuntu libs over writing the jellybean ones
<OrokuSaki> so there is a .so file I lack after I build
<OrokuSaki> anyone know why?
<OrokuSaki> =)
<essentialz> ogra_: im there, let me see, i hadnt seen one
<essentialz> ok
<essentialz> i see
<essentialz> ali1234: where do i specify remote and branch... i want to use cm10.1 branch
<essentialz> cm-10.1*
<ogra_> xnox, congrats, you just won the ureadahead  maintainer hat ! *g*
<ogra_> (how did i know you would pick it up ... )
<essentialz> do i just add "-b cm-10.1" to the end of "CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_ville"
<RobbyF> man these daily builds become more snappy and such
<ogra_> make your line just look like in the example
<essentialz> ogra_: ok...thanks, I thought it was two seperate things you and ali1234 were mentioning
<essentialz> <project path="kernel/HTC/ville" name="CyanogenMod/android_kernel_htc_msm8960" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1"/>   <project path="device/HTC/ville" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_ville" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1"/>
<essentialz> ok what about cm dependencies
<essentialz> i see this in the cm dependencies... i notice one is for kernel. but also shows a device called msm8960-common
<essentialz> hey sorry for all the questions... just want to try to get this right... I will try to continue with porting tut, if i run into anything ill let you know. thanks again
<OrokuSaki> cool fanotify was introducted in 2.6.36
<rsalveti> ricmm: so, are you finally landing the vpid stuff?
<rsalveti> saw a new qtubuntu and platform api packages
<xnox> ogra_: hehe. well.... i think slangasek did assume that I will start tinkering with ureadahead soon enough after getting my hands into libnih & upstart.
<slangasek> heh, not explicitly
<slangasek> but... enjoy ;p
<xnox> slangasek: that sounds a lot like cjwatson's "but don't let this my comment I just made, stop you!"
<slangasek> :-)
<xnox> (insert proper english spelling, grammar and melodic irish accent)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-05
<ogra_> *g*
<dank101> halp
<dank101> when i run git diff
<dank101> i get usage: git diff [--no-index] <path> <path>
<dank101> am i doing something wrong
<Kurlon> As the git object count clears 2mil I suspect I won't be doing anything for awhile...
<dank101> guys
<dank101> halp
<ogra_> dank101, you need to do it inside a tree
<ogra_> the toplevel dir isnt one
<ogra_> (its just the repo instance)
<dank101> im a noob at git
<dank101> explain it like im 5
 * ogra_ too ... i'm a bzr guy ... 
<dank101> how to i make a tree
<essentialz> If you don’t find any files there, grep for “nosuid”.  <---- whats that mean
<ogra_> the toplevel dir that was created when you synced is a repo
<dank101> k
<ogra_> the dirs inside that are git trees
<dank101> im in ~/.repo/manifests$
<dank101> FYI
<ogra_> cd to one of the dirs, there git diff will work
<ogra_> not the hidden dir with the metadata :)
<ogra_> cd kernel/foo/bar/baz
<ogra_> git diff ...
<ogra_> or cd device/blah/foople
<dank101> where do i put the manifest
<ogra_> put ?
<ogra_> you edit the exiting one
<Kurlon> Before I go nuts trying, anyone else started working on the nook color?
<ogra_> like the porting guide says
<ogra_> Kurlon, if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices doesnt list it we dont know about it :)
<RobbyF> anyone successfully make an app yet?
<dank101> the file doesn't exist
<ogra_> RobbyF, a few people on the mailing list ....
<Kurlon> Fair enough.  I doubt I can supply fixes if it doesn't work, but I'll give it an honest college try at least.
<ogra_> dank101,  .repo/manifest.xml
<dank101> oh
<RobbyF> I should join that list, thanks ogra_
<dank101> ...
<ogra_> which is a link to .repo/manifests/default.xml
<dank101> how f**king dumb am i
<ogra_> so in there you define additional git trees ... the repo sync command will then pull them and intrgrate them for you
<dank101> error.NoManifestException: /home/daniel/.repo/manifests/.git/HEAD
<ogra_> how did you get that ?
<essentialz> ogra_: do you know common places to find grep "nosuid"
<essentialz> wtf sorry
<essentialz> i didnt mean to type that... damn mouse jumping all over the place
<ogra_> heh
<Kurlon> First fail, the extract-files.sh script is failing to see my nook.
<essentialz> changing the suid is absolutely neccessary?
<ogra_> essentialz, if you want a usable system it needs to be mounted without nosuid
<ogra_> just find your fstab file for your device
<essentialz> im having a little problem finding fstab.ville
<essentialz> i see one called fstab.recovery in the directory
<ogra_> which directory are you in exactly now ?
<essentialz> recovery.fstab
<essentialz> "/device/htc/ville"
<essentialz> and the file is called recovery.fstab, could that be it?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> do you have more than that one dir added ?
<ogra_> (under device/)
<essentialz> i have about 8
<essentialz> asus, common, generic, htc, ti, samsung, sample, lge
<ogra_> i.e. to port to my galaxy S2 i needed device/samsung/galaxys2-common as well as device/samsung/i9100
<ogra_> my fstab is in the -common subdir
<essentialz> oh ok
<eMinja> Any update to this since it came out?
<essentialz> yea i did a common too
<eMinja> Or will phablet-flash -l just reflash the same image
<essentialz> msm89604-common
<ogra_> well, use find :)
<ogra_> find device/ -name *fstab*
<ogra_> from the toplevel dir
<essentialz> ok thanks.. the tut said use grub "nosuid'
<essentialz> its been running for a while
<ogra_> eMinja, images are built daily ... phablet-flash -l always flashes the latest (thus the -l)
<ogra_> grub ?
<Kurlon> Sweet, extract in progress, finally.
<eMinja> Anything big change since the first day?
<ogra_> essentialz, stop that command ... use  the find i gave you above
<essentialz> no sorry... grep
<eMinja> I'm reflashing now anyway, but just a quick update would be great
<ogra_> yeah, i guessed that
<essentialz> doing right now
<ogra_> i.e mine sits in device/samsung/galaxys2-common/rootdir/fstab.smdk4210
<ogra_> a little more hidden than the porting guide suggests
<essentialz> device/htc/ville/rootdir/etc/fstab.ville; device/htc/ville/recovery.fstab;device/htc/ville/configs/vold.fstab
<essentialz> got it
<essentialz> lol you the man
<essentialz> sorry kinda new to linux... been using only a couple weeks... a lot of commands still strange to me
<ogra_> yeah, its all about training :)
 * ogra_ does that stuff since a while 
<essentialz> cool, thanks again... lets see how far i can get on my own again...
<essentialz> not very far... lol... what am i suppose to do with that? ogra_ do i just remove the nosuid from the mnt_flags for data cache and devlog?
<ogra_> The default fstab for the new device will have its /data partition mounted with nosuid, which needs to be removed, as certain Ubuntu applications/daemons require the use of setuid
<ogra_> from the porting guide text
<ogra_> so remove nosuid from the /data line
<rsalveti> specially network
<rsalveti> network manager doesn't play well with nosuid
<Kurlon> Ok, that seems like a bit of an issue... 'brunch' not found.
<ogra_> did the script finish properly ?
<ogra_> (phablet-dev-bootstrap)
<Kurlon> ogra_: AFAIK it did, I suppose I can restart and try again.
<Kurlon> Ok, I called env-setup.sh wrong, my bad.
<Lathrisk> hi?
<fmunozs> hi
<Lathrisk> I was considering flashing the ubuntu touch image onto an old phone
<Lathrisk> will I retain my bootloader (revolutionary)?
<Lathrisk> Thanks
<Kurlon> Looks like there is more work involved for the nook, I'll writeup what I've done so far and post to the list.
<essentialz> ogra_: thanks... had to get some grub.
<trapntan> ok, can someone walk a noob through a port install?
 * trapntan_ 's tethering sucks tonight
<essentialz> Ok... so I am almost at building... got to brightness indicator part. tried searching for init.ville.rc but doesnt exist
<trapntan_> would proper install steps be
<trapntan_> flash unoffical in recovery
<trapntan_> flash preinstall in recovery
<essentialz> trapntan_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Building_the_Ubuntu_packages
<trapntan_> reboot?
<trapntan_> well, what's the deal with the phablet-flash?
<trapntan_> those instructions don't say what to do with the unoffical in relation to the preinstall
<essentialz> oh... sorry. I'm going through the steps myself. wait for someone else to help you.
<trapntan_> yeah seemed to be ok with the build, few changes required from maguro to Toro
<trapntan_> Just wanna double check before trying to figure out why this won't boot lol
<essentialz> oh... lol
<essentialz> im stuck at brightness indicator part
<Kurlon> Do you still need a java jdk installed, I thought ubuntu touch didn't use any of the dalvik stuff?
<shadeslayer> hi, I had the sources for android etc checked out earlier using phablet-dev-bootstrap, and I copied it to my External HDD becaused I needed to format my computer, how can I restore that backup so that phablet-dev-bootstrap continues from where it left off?
<shadeslayer> because repo status says everything is missing
<shadeslayer> and I get : fatal: Not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git
<shadeslayer> error: .repo/manifests/: manifests checkout 76c770f4f7f6de8c4e748d2634baa8bd2564d527
<essentialz> whats this about? build/core/main.mk:155: *** stop.  Stop.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sup all
<shadeslayer> essentialz: the error is probably a bit further up
<ntzrmtthihu777> not sure if this is the place for it, but I have installed precise x64 on a dell inspiron one2205, looking to get multitouch working
<essentialz> shadeslayer: it says i have the wrong version of java.... i have 1.7.0_15
<essentialz> sais correct version is 1/6
<essentialz> does that really matter?
<essentialz> 1.6*
<shadeslayer> idk, I haven't compiled it yet
<essentialz> how can i get gedit to show me the lines numbered?
<ntzrmtthihu777> essentialz: edit > preferences
<ntzrmtthihu777> essentialz: I just told you
<essentialz> ntzrmtthihu777: thx
<essentialz> is main.mk like somekind of log? i went to line 155 and it shows the error thats on the command prompt
<thIsgUy_> while syncing with the repo i no its downloading but in /home/jon/[target_directory] theres nothing there right now. its not done downloading yet it gone take me awhile to get it finished but when im done will something be there? i no its downloading something cause i see space going down
<johnjohn101> wow, everything going to Qt.  Unreal
<lilstevie> johnjohn101, the Mir post doesn't say that exactly :p
<lilstevie> just that Qt is the first thing being ported
<johnjohn101> qml looks promising.
<Kurlon> http://pastie.org/6386273
<Kurlon> My current sticking point on my Nook Color
<drmarble> Kurlon: I commented out the line BOARD_CUSTOM_BOOTIMG_MK := device/bn/encore/uboot-bootimg.mk from BoardConfig.mk. That lets the build finish but don't try flashing the image, we need a uboot image for the nook color. Nesmith says we need to delve deeper into the makefiles.
<Kurlon> Oh, so someone else has already been down this road?  Cool.
<ricmm> rsalveti: what do you mean finally landing it?
<ricmm> the vpid stuff has been in there for a while, just hadnt release the pkg
<rsalveti> ricmm: landing at the ppa
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> as we don't have staging anymore
<ricmm> its android-side only anyways
<rsalveti> ricmm: right, will at least unblock the shell guys, not so sure when they will land the code that uses it
<ricmm> rsalveti: the other packages are for jim's sensor observers stuff
<rsalveti> not specifically, but the support for starting apps by cmdline properly (without the need of clicking at the running apps)
<ricmm> rsalveti: yep, need to try and push that forward... need to wait for florian to be back tho
<rsalveti> right, cool
<rsalveti> ricmm: did we land the media player already?
<ricmm> rsalveti: that has landed since a while ago, just the shell hasnt been released
<ricmm> the launching apps from console, that is
<rsalveti> cool
<ricmm> its separate from the vpid stuff tho, vpid has to do with using the real apps lens
<rsalveti> ricmm: how often are we releasing new packages currently?
<ricmm> to index .desktop files etc
<rsalveti> I know we want the autoland to be in place, but before that's done :-)
<ricmm> rsalveti: not often enough
<ricmm> our manual woes are proof :)
<rsalveti> yeah, we need to land stuff more often :-)
<ricmm> will try to get the apps lens rolling after UDS
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> ricmm: we probably want to start landing some of the core apps as well (done by community)
<rsalveti> so we can have them available by default :-)
<thIsgUy_> sorry if im interrupting ive never used freenode but i just have one question...while syncing with the repo i no its downloading but in /home/jon/[target_directory] theres nothing there right now. its not done downloading yet it gone take me awhile to get it finished but when im done will something be there? i no its downloading something cause i see space going down.
<rsalveti> not so sure what needs to happen first though
<rsalveti> thIsgUy_: it starts with a .repo folder
<rsalveti> but something might be wrong at your setup, if you're seeing any progress at your shell
<rsalveti> as the bootstrap process is quite verbose
<ricmm> rsalveti: +1 on landing apps, lets take a look at that tomorrow between sessions
<ricmm> need to draft up a list of whats up or something
<rsalveti> ricmm: yup
<ricmm> or a way to track app development, not just porting
<ricmm> in the wiki
<rsalveti> yeah
<thIsgUy_> so inside of /home/jon/[target_directory] there should be a .repo folder or somewhere else cause i dont see nothing now
<rsalveti> thIsgUy_: it should have a .repo folder at the target directory used when cloning the repos
<rsalveti> thIsgUy_: how are you actually bootstraping your dev env?
<rsalveti> using phablet-dev-bootstrap?
<thIsgUy_> yea i believe thats it. im kinda new to all this i just simply copied what it said do on the ubuntu touch porting guide
<thIsgUy_> im sorry idk about all that stuff i just thought it download the stuff to that folder
<rsalveti> thIsgUy_: can you paste the command you used?
<thIsgUy_> oh nevermind i see the folder now i had to press ctrl+h to show hidden folders my bad i see it now.
<rsalveti> np :-)
<thIsgUy_> thanks anyways man but one more question if i stop the repo and start again tomorrow will it start over or pick up where it left off
<ricmm> rsalveti: what about a session in the apps track for tracking widespread app development in the community? an app 'tracker' of sorts
<rsalveti> ricmm: +1
<rsalveti> thIsgUy_: np :-)
<rsalveti> ricmm: mind creating it?
<ricmm> rsalveti: sure I'll make it
<rsalveti> ricmm: thanks
<ricmm> rsalveti: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1303-app-development-community-growth
<ricmm> maybe it doesnt warrant a new blueprint
<ricmm> but just a work item in that one
<rsalveti> ricmm: yeah, let me add a comment at the whiteboard
<rsalveti> ricmm: done
<rsalveti> jezz, it's a *lot* to discuss in 2 days
<ricmm> ya
<DucThien1490> Hello
<essentialz> Export includes file: build/tools/acp/Android.mk -- /home/essentialz/ubuntuTouch/out/host/linux-x86/obj/EXECUTABLES/acp_intermediates/export_includes make: *** No rule to make target `/home/essentialz/ubuntuTouch/out/target/product/ville/kernel', needed by `/home/essentialz/ubuntuTouch/out/target/product/ville/boot.img'.  Stop.
<mhall119> rsalveti: the good news is that you can do hangouts with the community *anytime*
<mhall119> it doesn't have to just be during virtual UDS
<rsalveti> mhall119: yeah
<DucThien1490> Hi everyone !
<rsalveti> we'll probably need a few extra slots anyway
<mhall119> rsalveti: we were talking about using Summit for App Developer Week as well
<rsalveti> mhall119: cool, seems a good idea
<DucThien1490> I have some question about Ubuntu touch
<mhall119> DucThien1490: shoot
<DucThien1490> I have an Android phone running Android 4.0.1
<DucThien1490> I don't know that i could install Ubuntu touch on my phone.
<mhall119> DucThien1490: it depends more on the device itself than the version of Android
<DucThien1490> i'm using a phone coming from Korea named SKY Vega Racer (IM-A770K)
<DucThien1490> this is detail : http://www.android.com/devices/detail/sky-vega-racer-im-a770k
<mhall119> DucThien1490: the known list of devices and state of support can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> unfortunately I don't see your phone on the list
<DucThien1490> so Can't i install Ubuntu touch on my phone?
<mhall119> not yet, but maybe somebody will work on porting it to your phone
<DucThien1490> My phone has a Dual Core CPU 1,5GHz
<mhall119> the XDA developers have been incredibly fast in adding support for more devices
<Nimble> DucThien1490, does your phone have an existing cyanogenmod rom?
<DucThien1490> 1GB Ram.
<DucThien1490> <Nimble> No, it does not.
<Nimble> that's what they have been using to quickly port it to devices so it might mean you're out of luck for now
<DucThien1490> okie!
<DucThien1490> thanks for your support!
<Nimble> no problem
<essentialz> running into some issues while compiling. was able to get passed a couple, but dont know what to do
<essentialz> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/essentialz/ubuntuTouch/kernel/htc/ville' Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API. Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details. Note: Some input files use unchecked or unsafe operations. Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details. make: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.
<evon> Can someone tell me about there experience with ubuntu on a phone?
<wastrel> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/ubuntu-touch-next-generation-os-or-just-another-skin/
<wastrel> pretty good review from the initial release
<evon> wastrel.  have you used it personally? on a day to day basis?
<wastrel> i have never used it
<Sarvatt> evon: whats out there now was never meant to be used exclusively, its just for demoing or developing apps on, stay away if thats what you're expecting :)
<evon> wastrel, Aight
<evon> Sarvatt. oh i c. I will chill out then.  I was debating whether or not I should get an android and put ubuntu on it
<evon> Sarvatt, I guess I will just get the new BB
<Nimble> evon, I'd get a nexus 4
<Nimble> they're going to be supported when Touch is done, so you can use it then
<evon> Nimble, I'm pretty attached to BB unfortunately so I will probably stick to that until I switch phones again
<Nimble> well, that's fair and you know your situation better than someone on the internet :P
<evon> Nimble, ;-)
<slick_nickerson> hello
<Nimble> hi
<slick_nickerson> I keep getting this error
<slick_nickerson> Device detected as maguro Not enough space in /data, found 4G
<slick_nickerson> I have wiped the data partition
<slick_nickerson> anyone know why it keeps doing this?
<Nimble> what device is it?
<slick_nickerson> Galaxy Nexus
<slick_nickerson> it flashed fine before
<slick_nickerson> nothing has changed on the device
 * slick_nickerson is stumped
<byron> Hello
<byron> anyone know how to install ubuntu on galaxy tab touch 2 7.0anyone know how to install ubuntu on galaxy tab touch 2 7.0
<byron> anyone know how to install ubuntu touch on galaxy tab  2 7.0
<Nimble> byron, can it run cyanogenmod?
<byron> yes
<byron> i have install cyanogenmod 10.1
<Nimble> then theoretically it should work
<slick_nickerson> ok figured it out
<Nimble> hi Hashcode, I'm about to try your handiwork~
<slick_nickerson> I think
<byron> ok but as I install it because I have a file that does not allow me to install it, could you tell me how to install Ubuntu?
<Hashcode> :)
<Hashcode> Enjoy Nimble
<Nimble> will do.
<Nimble> I have to say, you're pretty much singlehandedly responsible for keeping the Droid 3 somewhat relevant
<Nimble> so thank you very much
<Nimble> well, you and the other person who's name escapes me
<byron> :(
<Nimble> byron, do you mean when you install cm?
<byron> ahhh no, i want to install ubuntu touch
<Nimble> yeah, but you said you tried to install something and it gave you an error
<byron> hello
<Nimble> hi byron
<Nimble> is your device this list? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<byron> ok
<byron> jajajajajja noooo ;(
<byron> I thought I could install it on the galaxy tab 2 7.0 but not on the list. : (
<byron> thank you for your help nimble
<Nimble> byron, if cyanogenmod runs on it, it's possible someone will port it to your device
<Nimble> so check often
<byron> if you think it is possible but I have to wait longer for the Nexus 7 because if this, I'd think for the Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 will be also be .
<rsalveti> I got it working with galaxy tab 2 7.0 (wifi) just fine, just didn't have time to publish the image/instructions yet
<rsalveti> should be up later this week, but it might be different if you have the 3g model
 * rsalveti -> off
<byron> when you can please send me the tutorial, I'd appreciate a lot, you will be my hero hahaha XD
<Nimble> Hashcode, I didn't know cdma was working?
<Nimble> is there a built in terminal somewhere?
<nagu> Is touch preview ported to VM??
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: thanks, it was starting to look a bit like a problem to me to mix too many licenses
<random> Hi all, i was wondering if you guys could tell me if my phone will work for ubuntu touch, i have a Galaxy nexus "mysid" (i matched the build version and andriod version) On the wiki it only show factory images for takju or yakju is that cause it only works on those devices?
<random> Erm Toro... so i guess that it dosnt work ?
<Nimble> random, yours is toro?
<Nimble> and not toroplus?
<Nimble> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/toro
<random> 4.1.1 (JRO03O) toro, that matches what i got off my phone. so yea toro, not toroplus
<Nimble> alright
<Nimble> there are instructions on how to install it in the link I pasted just now
<Nimble> ...it's empty
<Nimble> lol
<random> im seeing nothing but an empty wiki
<random> yea :/
<Nimble> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38294870
<Nimble> there's a link though
<Nimble> with an image
<Nimble> you might want to check xda and see how others are doing it with toro
<Nimble> but I think all you have to do is flash it with clockwork mod
<Nimble> have you flashed any ROMs before?
<random> no my phone is stock standard. Was waiting for the ubuntu stuff to try it out. so i haven't done any of this
<Nimble> hmmm, ok
<random> So i'm not sure where to start :/
<random> i also dont use verizon, im canadain, Virgin mobile.
<Nimble> ubuntu touch definitely isn't ready for being daily driver
<Nimble> when they say it's a developer preview, they really mean it
<Nimble> just so you know
<Nimble> that being said, you should probably wait for someone more familiar with the galaxy nexus to help you
<Nimble> I've never owned one :X
<random> yea i dont expect it to be, i hvnt dont any modding to my phone just cause hvnt done it :P it looks interesting... and i mean i got smartphone so i could do this stuff. and making apps and stuff for it, it just looks better, and since i really like using my ubuntu now lol. but yea... guess i should wait on this one sadly. im bored and have nothing to do lol
<Nimble> it's actually not hard to flash ROMs, but since I've never done it with your phone I'd feel really uncomfortable doing it
<Nimble> now if you had a droid 3...
<random> Yea x
<random> Xd*
<random> im bored of my andriod atm :P and just the look of the ubuntu touch looks nice and something new.
<Nimble> it's pretty nice
<Nimble> I just put it on mine and it's great
<Nimble> but my device barely has enough memory for it
<zard> i need to take out battery as it didnt respond to power button for whatever reason
<zard> but yes, it is very nice
<Nimble> heh
<Nimble> yeah
<Nimble> pretty rough around the edges
<Nimble> but when it's done I'll definitely be using it
<random> Yea gotta find some galaxy nexus users it seems
<traxmac> Anyone able to install ubuntu on a HDC S7100
<traxmac> Planning on buying one
<zozi> hello
<songuke> i want to compile ubuntu touch for nokia N9
<zozi> i want ubunto touch on Samsung Galaxy S2
<zozi> pleacw
<zozi> pleace*
<songuke> anybody here can roughly describe what are the steps (in big picture) please?
<songuke> I used linux for a few years
<zard> nokia N9 <-- nice phone
<zard> have internal fm modulator
<zozi> S2 Better :D
<songuke> but does not have exp in porting yet
<songuke> zard: yes nokia N9 has a cool design, haha
<Nimble> songuke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<songuke> Nimble: thanks. I'll follow that guide and post my progress here later
<Nimble> great, good luck!
<songuke> but usually, during porting, what kind of problems people might get?
<songuke> driver problems or any stuffs like that?
<Nimble> well
<Nimble> right now devices are being ported using the cyanogenmod kernel
<songuke> sorry to ask noob questions :)
<Nimble> which is android
<Nimble> so your N9 should be good to go if it can run cyanogenmod
<songuke> there is a NIITdroid project that makes android run on N9 as well
<songuke> but it's half way done
<songuke> voice calls haven't worked yet
<songuke> I'm not sure why
<Nimble> hm
<Nimble> well, dunno how helpful it'll be for you then
<Niccotynne> salamun alaikum
<woodyg> morning all
<woodyg> anyone tried ubuntu touch on any other N10s other than manta?
<om26er> suspended nexus 7 for 15hours, 4% battery used; not bad
<woodyg> trying to set up my Ubuntu desktop, anyone know the difference between the 3 codes names precise, quantal or raring ?
<jiangenj> perfect
<jiangenj> try using quantal currently
<jiangenj> raring not released yet
<woodyg> Cheers jiangenj, where can I find what the differences are?
<lilstevie> woodyg, the date they were released is the main difference
<lilstevie> woodyg, they are 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04
<woodyg> ok thanks
<hopkinskong> ah hello?
<hopkinskong> i've got some problem
<hopkinskong> Accroding to the section of "Enabling a new device" in the porting guide, i can't get my phone's CM10.1 Source Code
<hopkinskong> The leatest from my phone is CM7
<hopkinskong> popey, ogra_?
<ogra_> that means you need to forward port it to 10.1 first (and that likely the kernel source is way to old to run with ubuntu touch out of teh box)
<hopkinskong> kernel source?
<hopkinskong> i don't need CM10.1 if i have kernel source?
<dun1982> hopkinskong: what device.
<hopkinskong> dun1982: HTC HD2
<dun1982> I had the same issue with gt-p6800 (samsung galaxy tab 7.7) and I had to fork the old cm10 device and kernel sources.
<hopkinskong> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Unofficial_Ports#HTC_Leo_.28HD2.29
<hopkinskong> I got CM7 only
<dun1982> If you can find the sources for this project, I think you have a change: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2046327
<dun1982> I did same, but my kernel is based on 3.0.15 which is what Samsung release for ICS.
<hopkinskong> thank you
<dun1982> And I had to create/modify somewhat the device configuration (basically pull the cm10.1 kernel sources and fork it with new device configuration). But even still I have some problems with my first build (it is not booting correctly with my device).
<hopkinskong> i just contacted the developer
<hopkinskong> so, how do i get sources from another github account?
<dun1982> By going to github and making fork.
<hopkinskong> no,
<dun1982> then just add the forked github information to your manifest.xml
<hopkinskong> What i mean is, how do i modify the manifest.xml to make "repo sync" to get files from the unoffically git one
<dun1982> Let me give you an example
<dun1982> I'll write a pastebin help for you.
<hopkinskong> thanks :D
<hopkinskong> are u following the porting guide too?
<hopkinskong> dun: how did u get the proprietary blobs files?
<hopkinskong> dun1982*
<dun1982> http://pastebin.com/vLAfwvcM
<dun1982> Did you get what I mean there.
<hopkinskong> got that, thanks :D
<hopkinskong> but why i need to fork one for myself? Instead of just use other's one
<dun1982> If you find someone elses one, you can of course use it and commit there the changes.
<dun1982> That is the whole point of github.
<hopkinskong> i see
<dun1982> What I'm interested is that how can you establish a Cyanogenmod repository for your own device.
<dun1982> Ie I really would like to commit my repositories there to be used by the team and other volunteers.
<MeanDean> Hi all, I have a quick question, If I was to install Ubuntu touch on my Nexus, can I go back to Android?
<dun1982> There is only a very messy exynos4210 repository in CM10.1 and it does not function with my gt-p6800 (which is exynos4210 tab).
<dun1982> MeanDean: with CWM I think you can?
<dun1982> As far as I know, it does not remove the CWM installation or recovery, so you should be able to change to any other android version that is available for your phone.
<MeanDean> Okay thanks, when I go to Ubuntu Touch, does it wipe the phone? So if I went back to Android I guess it would be a clean refresh of the OS right?
<dun1982> But of course, you have voided your warranty when you unlock/root your phone I think. Even with Nexus series...
<dun1982> You have to do always wipe on the /data partitions and caches when you switch from one image to other.
<MeanDean> Its already out of warranty thats not a problem
<dun1982> And you do that with ClockWorkMod or Odin for example.
<MeanDean> Hmmm okay, will have to have a think about changing to Ubuntu Touch before I do it :)
<MeanDean> Thank you everyone!
<tehcrs> i wanna install ubuntu so badly, but im too lazy to back up my stuff
<tehcrs> first world problems
<dun1982> then do not backup. And most of your stuff should be in cloud anyway.
<tehcrs> i dont trust clouds
<tehcrs> not with my personal stuff at least
<tehcrs> how is the latest ubuntu rls anyways, worth using over android?
<dun1982> Well it is a developer preview.
<dun1982> So I would say definetly not a daily driver.
<tehcrs> aight, thanks
<faka> hey
<faka> toc toc
<faka> hello????
<netcurli> hello?
<faka> hello netcurli
<faka> lots of people in here, and nobody talking??
<netcurli> yeah. that seems to be the case
<netcurli> but if you have a question, there will most likely be someone here to answer them
<Mirv> faka: the usual IRC usage method is staying 24h/7d on the channel, with discussions occuring sporadically. you can see today's discussions at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/05/%23ubuntu-touch.html
<bbj_za> ave
<bbj_za> looking foreward to getting ubunt-touch on my sgt 1.0
<ashish> hi
<ashish> anyone know how i cud flash ubuntu touch on samsung nuxus s
<ogra_> ashish, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<hopkinskong> i am building my CM
<thuai> Is there someone ported ubuntu touch for galaxy s3?
<benkaiser> thuai, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<thuai> Thank you benkaiser!
<benkaiser> thuai, no problem
<P3T3> Hi all, can anybody look in my log http://pastebin.com/mGsuGfzR ? I am trying U Touch for Toshiba AC100, but my device power off after 20secs from boot :-(
<ogra_> P3T3, well, does the folder it complains about exist ?
<benkaiser> P3T3, I just took a quick look, I don't have a clue.. but my best guess would be to google for some of the statements at the end of that log... Something like "Ubuntu Touch <specific log line> not boot"
<P3T3> ogra_, while using recovery.img I can adb shell inside ac100, then I can mount /data It looks like it contains everything at place
<ogra_> P3T3, then check the device specific fstab in /system as well as your init.rc, make sure /data gets mounted on boot
<rsalveti> morning
<agb2> Hi, I've built an image for my device. How do I deploy it?
<agb2> Is it just a matter of flashing both the cm-10.1 zip I have created and the ubuntu quantal zip from clockwork recovery?
<evertheylen> hi all, I'm a bit confused, what is the 'codename' of sony ericson?
<evertheylen> for example:  <project path="device/samsung/p3100" ........
<evertheylen> samsung is obvious ofcourse, but what with sony ericson?
<evertheylen> 'device/sony/anzu' ?
<ogra_> agb2, right, first the HW layer you built, second the phablet zip
<agb2> ogra, ok thanks
<t3vn> hello
<agb2> So I am attempting to port to the htc sensation and I have built successfully. I get a blank screen with adb access. Although I can see all the programs in /data/ubuntu/bin, when I try to run any of them, I am told that they cannot be found
<agb2> They are all marked as executable
<agb2> Does anyone have any clues?
<agb2> running "file" from my pc gives the expected: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.31, BuildID[sha1]=0x91d0414cce74afb4dfbdeb4938a0658850b66dcf, stripped
<RamchandraApte> Is there any installation guide for Motorala Xoom which makes ubuntu run natively on it?
<nagu> can someone share the daily builds link?
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<nagu> thanks orga...
<TToivanen> Hi people! Any news since last saturday? Improvements or anything?
<RamchandraApte> Is there any installation guide for Motorala Xoom which makes ubuntu run natively on it?
<ogra_> try a daily and compare :)
<RamchandraApte> [I see the building intstructions]
<RamchandraApte> I'm a developer person so advanced tutorials are OK.
<RamchandraApte> [I'm just a nub with android]
<ogra_> RamchandraApte, looka at the Devices page
<ogra_> there are Xoom images iirc
<RamchandraApte> ogra_: yipee! can flashing brick your device or can you still push new files even if ubuntu fails to start?
<ogra_> RamchandraApte, the lower layer is android, so yur recovery stuff stays intact even if you trash the rest
<RamchandraApte> ogra_: is the same true for rooting?
<ogra_> well, you need an unlocked bootloader and adb root to install at all
<Menelkir> you'll only able to mess up if the manufacturer of your phone is a dumbass company :P
<Menelkir> for example, some phones are way locked down that even some modules can be locked
<Menelkir> bootloader locked, kernel locked, and the list goes on
<jlawrence> Just get a Nexus phone and then you won't have to worry.  You can pickup the Galaxy fairly cheap.  Heck, the Nexus 4 is a steal at it's brand new price...
<Menelkir> yeah, I dont buy phones that arent nexus
<Menelkir> my last non-nexus phone was a motorola milestone in 2009
<VencaCZ_> hi there can you post me link for source of ubuntu for mobile i want port it to my phone
<Menelkir> since then, I had a nexus one and now a galaxy nexus
<RamchandraApte> ogra_: xoom supports fastboot. Menelkir: I have the wifi version, should be no problem.
<Menelkir> oh and also I have a galaxy tab 2 7.0 running ubuntu-touch :P
<RamchandraApte> ogra_: I've seen those steps but if the kernel fails to start, does adb push still work?
<Kurlon> Would it be wrong to start a device wiki page for the Nook Color even though it's known not to even build currently?
<RamchandraApte> Kurlon: I think it's OK if you have something to tell.
<RamchandraApte> i.e. things you did to advance in the build process
<Menelkir> good idea, I need to create a p3100 page
<Kurlon> Ok.  Looking at the TF700t I see exactly the notes I was thinking of posting so I'll give that a go.
<evertheylen> hi all, I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch to the Xperia Arc S. However, I can't find any fstab, even when grepping for 'nosuid' like suggested in the wiki.
<evertheylen> only a recovery.fstab
<evertheylen> any help?
<RamchandraApte> evertheylen: do be patient, you will have to wait for some minutes.
<evertheylen> I'm sorry, but I kinda frustrated because the wiki is rather undetailed imho
<TToivanen> evertheylen, checked ramdisk?
<evertheylen> how do you mean?
<TToivanen> In your kernel folder
<TToivanen> No wait, device folder
<TToivanen> /device/xxx/xxx/ramdisk
<evertheylen> I can't see any file or folder called ramdisk
<TToivanen> LOL maybe only my device has it. Whatever
<evertheylen> could I just continue?
<evertheylen> the CM build I'm using isn't official, as there is no official build of it (yet)
<evertheylen> so I checked with some older but official builds, and they don't have any fstab eityher
<evertheylen> *either
<evertheylen> only a recovery.fstab
<RamchandraApte> evertheylen: try using find  /|grep fstab
<TToivanen> Weird. Just continue and see if it works
<evertheylen> RamchandraApte: already tried
<ogra_> RamchandraApte, sorry, i'Äm in UDS sessions all day so wont be quick with answers :)
<ogra_> RamchandraApte, fastboot flash should always work, even if your kernel is broken
<ogra_> so you can roll back to a working recovery img
<evertheylen> actually, I can't find an fstab in any device
<evertheylen> only recovery
<evertheylen> for example, I have the map 'device/samsung/manta'
<evertheylen> with no fstab
<evertheylen> oops, forgot what I said
<evertheylen> hmm
<evertheylen> there is even no file called fstab.anzu on github
<evertheylen> weird
<TToivanen> Well just continue and see if it works
<evertheylen> ok
<TToivanen> Some other guy was working on anzu as well btw.
<TToivanen> Last week
<RamchandraApte> how to install ubuntu on motorala xoom?
<RamchandraApte> [I see the status page but how to install?]
<shadeslayer> hi, the keyboard on my tf101 is just too huge, any ideas how to make it smaller?
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> how do I stop everything, and just have shell access
<mzanetti> shadeslayer: stopping what?
<shadeslayer> X/Whatever is running
<mzanetti> shadeslayer: "service ubuntu-session stop"
<shadeslayer> hmm, service not found
<mzanetti> shadeslayer: you are logged in on the ubuntu side of things, right?
<shadeslayer> mzanetti: I booted the device and adb shell'd into it
<shadeslayer> is there something else I need to do?
<mzanetti> shadeslayer: then you're in the android side
<shadeslayer> I see
<mzanetti> shadeslayer: do a "ubuntu_chroot shell" and you are in a full ubuntu environment
<ogra_> shadeslayer, you should read the release notes wikipage
<ogra_> it HAS ALL COMMANDS NEEDED FOR WORKING WITH TEH DEVICE
<ogra_> EEEK
<shadeslayer> aye, I probably missed something
<ogra_> sorry for the caps
<shadeslayer> np :)
<shadeslayer> ogra_: would it be possible to get armhf zip for Kubuntu Active? ( There's one for the Nexus 7, but no general zip that can be flashed for new devices )
<ogra_> shadeslayer, once you ported it to surfaceflinger ...
<ogra_> there is  no X
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<Tassadar> it's plasma active by the way
<shadeslayer> I see
<Tassadar> it doesn't even use ubuntu as base
<ogra_> (or once we switched to Mir ... which should bring already support for most of Qt)
<evertheylen> oh god, here we go again
<evertheylen> no file init.anzu.rc
<evertheylen> and again, even github doesn't have a file named like that
<evertheylen> while I can find a lot of files that are named init.grouper.rc for example
<Kurlon> evertheylen: Those are examples, not every device is plumbed the same so you've got to kinda feel it out as you go.
<evertheylen> Kurlon: what should I do then? Just continue?
<Kurlon> evertheylen: Find out the boot/init sequence for your device, adjust it to implement the changes suggested by the guide.
<Kurlon> Odds are it does use some form of init.rc, you just have to find where that is sourced from for your device.
<evertheylen> sigh. I'm going to try building anyway. however, the wiki isn't very clear again, what command do I need to run?
<evertheylen> the wiki says 'brunch <target>'
<evertheylen> what is target exactly?
<evertheylen> (I've already sourced envsetup)
<jair> Hello all, I am sorry about asking again
<jair> the official version of ubuntu for mobile devices (phones, tablets, and mini tablets) is called? ubuntu-touch?
<Kurlon> The name of your device, for instance my Barnes and Noble Nook Color goes by 'encore'
<agb2> Hi all, 2 problems: /data, /cache, /system don't get mounted automatically when I boot up (although I can mount them manually).  The other problem is that "ubuntu_chroot shell" fails with "chroot: can't execute '/bin/bash': No such file or directory", although I can see that data/ubuntu/bin/bash exists.
<agb2> Has anyone else seen similar problems
<agb2> ?
<holstein> jair: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ ... see if this adresses everything you are wondering
<jair> holstein: great let me look ;)
<evertheylen> Kurlon: so I need to do 'brunch anzu'
<Kurlon> right
<evertheylen> already tried, but it is spawning some errors
<evertheylen> 'Device anzu not found'
<shadeslayer> bah, I can't get carriage return to work with adb :/
<PaulyboyUK> anyone any ideas on font issues on Gt-N7000 note? Just built image as per build guide and boots ok but fonts seem messed up
<PaulyboyUK> anyone any ideas on font issues on Gt-N7000 note? Just built image as per build guide and boots ok but fonts seem messed up
<trapntan> Is this normal on brunch? no bootloader.img in target_files; skipping install no radio.img in target_files; skipping install no radio.img in target_files; skipping install
<om26er> on nexus 7 seems the camera app rotates, its just the shell that doesn't
<ogra_> yes
<_Scott_> yeah  nexus 7 was always really buggy  hardware
<ogra_> its not a HW issue
<ogra_> the shell simply cant rotate dynamically yet
<PaulyboyUK> anyone any ideas on font issues on Gt-N7000 note? Just built image as per build guide and boots ok but fonts seem messed up
<steuersatz> my nexus4 is still discharging: (100% -> 75%) one day after  "adb root; adb shell reboot -p", any idea howto shutdown the device without discharging while off
<sfrique> Hello! Does anyone knows if ubuntu-touch had any modificatios to the RIL interface since initial release?
<PaulyboyUK> steuersatz dont have a nexus here but could try adb shell poweroff ? might be worth a try
<mkosto> hey everybody
<mkosto> just installed the ubuntu touch preview on my droid 3
<mkosto> i have a little question, its ther like a settings section?
<robru> mkosto, all the settings that currently exist are accessible from the indicators at the top
<mkosto> ok, so just network settings, cuz i dont see how to change the gmt region or anything else, i know its an alpha and maybe it has just that
<steuersatz> PaulyboyUK will try it, tnx
<evertheylen> hi all, if I specify custom github repos, could it cause trouble to build it?
<evertheylen> for example:
<evertheylen> <project path="device/semc/anzu" name="shufuking/android_device_semc_anzu" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<evertheylen> <project path="kernel/semc/anzu" name="DooMLoRD/Xperia-2011-Kernel-2.6.32.9" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/master" />
<evertheylen> because my device isn't officialy supported by CM 10.1, I need to use those repos
<evertheylen> I have them in my .repo/manifest.xml, and I have already synced etc...
<evertheylen> but 'brunch' is still having problems
<evertheylen> 'Device anzu not found'
<Mrnerd> hey everyone!
<evertheylen> hi
<Mrnerd> what am i suppost to do in thiss ?
<Mrnerd> Build changes  main.mk
<Mrnerd> i realized i never did anything there.
<Kurlon> evertheylen: Did you add the repos to the build.mk or whatever it's called file in the right subdirs section?
<evertheylen> not that I know
<Kurlon> evertheylen: That's critical, your env has no idea those repos you added exist, which is why it can't find your device to brunch.
<evertheylen> hmm, is it me or do they not mention it on the wiki
<evertheylen> Kurlon: where is that file you are talking about?
<nik_> need help
<Kurlon> 'Build Changes' in the touch porting guide, where it discusses main.mk
<Mrnerd> kurlon
<Kurlon> Hallo
<Mrnerd> do i just put the vendor/manufacture  in the main.mk or the full thing?
<Kurlon> Mrnerd: If you look, one of the subdir entries has examples of other devices, follow their lead there.
<Mrnerd> ...
<Mrnerd> i ask because mine isnt named vendorsetup.sh.
<Mrnerd> nvm i have always been able to see it in the brunch list.
<Kurlon> I'm not the guy for that question, I'm just going by what I've scratched out from the guide.
<Mrnerd> then what if your wrong.
<Mrnerd> thanks for your help anyways.
<evertheylen> well, the wiki is again not very clear; only 2 sentences to be precise.
<Kurlon> Then I'm wrong, and someone will correct me and we'll all learn.
<Mrnerd> yeah its not clear at all..they assume you know EVERYTHING!!
<evertheylen> indeed, the wiki could be much better
<evertheylen> they even skip some things, although they are quite essential
<Kurlon> So, update it where you can.
<fmunozs> should the people from other core app teams wait for designs from the Design Team, or they will just focus on those apps already?
<evertheylen> you basically need to read the scripts yourself to understand what you need to do
<Kurlon> Well, you are looking at something hatched by a few guys into a barely function proof of concept... it's not meant to be ready for the masses to dive into sans airbags.
<evertheylen> that's true, I would like it very much to contribute, but then I first need the understand the whole thing
<evertheylen> and ofcourse I want Ubuntu Touch on my phone as well
<MrNerd-lol> man i hate how long it takes to compile  this..
<ajalkane> SDK people around? ActionSelectionPopover, clicking outside the items results in the click getting through past the popup... I think the intended behaviour would be to close (cancel) the popup instead of having the click go through?
<dpm> jppiiroi1en -> <ajalkane> SDK people around? ActionSelectionPopover, clicking outside the items results in the click getting through past the popup... I think the intended behaviour would be to close (cancel) the popup instead of having the click go through?
<sfrique> heym o got a black scrren after booting
<sfrique> but using adb i can connect and enter ubuntu_chroot shell
<sfrique> what can i do ?
<sfrique> rsalveti, what can i do to see why am i getting black screen?
<ajalkane> Why if I have ActionSelectionPopover in a Page, it opens automatically at start without me calling show() for it?
<ajalkane> I have to do an ugly workaround like this to ActionSelectionPopover: Component.onCompleted: hide()
<dank101> yooooooo!
<evertheylen> sigh, I can't get it to work. Isn't there anybody that can help? To port ubuntu touch to my xperia arc S (anzu)  I had to include custom repositories, not from official CM, since CM 10.1 doesn't officialy support anzu. I did it like the wiki said, included the repos in .repo/manifest.xml and synced. However, brunch still fails with 'device anzu not found'. What in the world am I doing wrong?
<dank101> ...
<evertheylen> any help would be really appreciated, since I've been struggling with this for hours now...
<dank101> i wish i could
<dank101> but same here
<evertheylen> I'll come back tomorrow, I have to sleep now
<dank101> ok
<dun1982> Good evening, anyone have idea what I'm doing wrong with my image build? I cannot get my device to boot the system.
<dun1982> It just hangs on powerup and nothing happens.
<dun1982> Does the ubuntu-touch generate any logs anywhere?
<Tigrouzen> var/log
<dun1982> ok, when I look into the image.zip, it will not have that folder at all.
<Tigrouzen>  /data/ubuntu/var/log/
<dun1982> I'll post the image tree in pastebin...
<Mrnerd> im having an issue with brunch..
<Mrnerd> im doing brunch jewel
<Mrnerd> but its just sitting there
<Mrnerd> no output or anything
<Mrnerd> is there a way to reinstall it?
<Tigrouzen> . build/envsetup.sh ?
<dun1982> http://pastebin.com/FbqeRNU2
<Mrnerd> yeah i do that.
<Mrnerd> and after brunch just hangs.
<Tigrouzen> no log ?
<dun1982> Nope it seems.
<Mrnerd> nope.
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, this is rom you need also quantal arm ubuntu rom
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, installed on data
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, format your data folder before
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, because on quantal rom ubuntu there's no script to format data folder
<Mrnerd> man....
<Mrnerd> wtf..
<dun1982> Ah ok, I'll do that then.
<Mrnerd> why does something always have to happen...nothing can ever go smooth with me..
<Mrnerd> tigrpuzen
<Mrnerd> tigrouzen
<Mrnerd> is there away to reinstall this brunch ?
<Mrnerd> nvm
<Mrnerd> i see what it is now.
<John12109> can i get help here?
<John12109> how can i install this
<John12109> did you know your missing files on your site
<John12109> for mobile
<John12109> i only have tar, and not zip
<netcurli> what files exactly?
<John12109> the filess for android
<John12109> i only have tar
<John12109> and not zip
<John12109> so i guess who ever upload the files did not do it right
<John12109> for get it
<John12109> i will just use this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2167530 to install ubuntu
<John12109> as who ever upload the wrong files don't work.
<John12109> is this ubuntu IRC always dead for help  or support?
<John12109> ./flash-all.sh
<John12109> how can i do that on the phone
<John12109> there no custom cmd or typing
<dank101> Ubuntu touch is switching to Mir?
<John12109> huh?
<John12109> there no help here
<John12109> they are not on this room or some thing
<John12109> as no one helping me
<John12109> so idk what u mean, mir
<johnjohn1011> i can't wait to get a device i can load this onto
<RobbyF> anything exciting from todays summit?
<RobbyF> I tried to follow some at work but got busy.
<Bevo> has there been any change on data over gsm not working ?
<RobbyF> nope.
<Bevo> RobbyF, boo =\
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-06
<lilstevie> Bevo I don't imagine it is the highest of priorities, there are still many other arguably more important milestones to be met first
<lilstevie> and it is only a developer preview
<lilstevie> my devel device doesn't even have a simcard
<Lexmazter> arm-eabi-ld: error: arch/arm/boot/compressed/lib1funcs.o: unknown CPU architecture << can someone help me with this error regarding kernels?
<sfrique> does anyone knows where to look when the ubuntu touch stays on black screen? I can access via adb.. can even start ubuntu_chroot
<sfrique> Allright founded sometime to look for next time
<John12> any techs here?
<John12> hello,
<sfrique> try leaving your question
<John12> i did
<John12> 10 times
<sfrique> i am no tech =]
<sfrique> i wasing here then hahah
<John12> it keeps telling me wait for 10 secs
<John12> i se
<John12> well
<sfrique> you can't flood anyway
<John12> i need help on install this on nexus s 4g
<sfrique> isn't straight forward?
<John12> okay, i am trying to install ubuntu on nexus s 4g, android phone, but it's now allowing me
<John12> i'm trying it from windows, then ubuntu OS and noting..
<John12> how can i install ubuntu on it
<John12> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_3_-_Initial_Device_Setup ---- i tryed
<John12> but, i get some kind error
<John12> i want on xds site, to get 3 zip folders, and i get status 7 error from ubunter-2.zip
<sfrique> are you device rooted?
<John12> "assets failed - getprop
<John12> yes
<sfrique> you probally have a ROM not well written for your device
<John12> okay, so how can i fix it
<sfrique> first
<sfrique> you have all zips on your phone right?
<sfrique> are you trying to flash with "phablet-flash -b" or using CWM ?
<John12> 3 zips from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2163085
<John12> from ubuntu yes
<John12> i get this error
<John12> Device detected as crespo4g
<John12> then
<sfrique> ok
<sfrique> what ROM are you using?
<John12> unsupported device, auto detect fails device
<John12> jelly bean
<sfrique> but wich one?
<John12> trying to install ubuntu one
<sfrique> default on?
<John12> ah how can i find out
<John12> yes
<John12> i was on ICS
<sfrique> how did you update?
<John12> then i used a rom from Xda site to install jelly bean
<John12> from xda
<sfrique> hmm
<sfrique> maybe that is the problem
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<sfrique> i mean or error is something like
<John12> okay, so how can i remove it to install ubuntu
<sfrique> assert "get prop"....
<sfrique> ?
<John12> yes
<sfrique> i had the same problem
<sfrique> that happens when you put some ROM with update script or build.prop not good ( i guess )
<John12> so i killed the phone
<sfrique> noo..
<sfrique> i did same thing
<sfrique> stil using lol
<John12> okay, but how can i fix it
<John12> so i can install ubuntu
<sfrique> before install ubuntu lets fix you device
<sfrique> can you boot to your old ROM right?
<John12> the ICS?
<sfrique> the JB
<John12> yes
<zard> what device?
<John12> nexus s 4g
<sfrique> now go to XDA and look for the most stable JB on the forum for your device
<sfrique> donwload it
<sfrique> flash it
<John12> should i just get ICS
<sfrique> if everything work, try to flash ubuntu from ubuntu.. with phablet-flash -b
<sfrique> i only got it working from JB
<John12> from windows?
<sfrique> what do you mean fro windows? dont you have a ubuntu pc ?
<John12> yes on vmware
<John12> but heres the problem with that
<John12> it gives this error
<sfrique> ok
<John12>  <John12> Device detected as crespo4g unsupported device, auto detect fails device
<sfrique> i just said to try form ubuntu because it is supported
<sfrique> flash the stable JB first
<sfrique> after it
<sfrique> reboot
<John12> when i do, phablet-flash -b
<sfrique> and flash the zips that you have downloaded.. i suppose you know wich device you have
<sfrique> hey
<sfrique> your devie is crespo4g...
<John12> ok
<sfrique> wait
<sfrique> you doing it wrong
<John12> no
<John12> idk why it shows that
<sfrique> http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=crespo4g
<sfrique> nexus S 4g is crespo4 as i can see
<John12> ah
<John12> then why i got that error lol
<John12> so i upload that to my phone?
<sfrique> because i think this is not supported
<sfrique> crespo4g is not suported by default
<John12> so it wont run ubuntu then?
<sfrique> if it have cm
<sfrique> should work
<sfrique> but you have to compile or find someone who did compile
<John12> ok
<John12> let me install the cm then i know i have it
<sfrique> want help to compile?
<John12> sure
<sfrique> i am nexus 4g it is crespo 4 as i see
<John12> okay
<sfrique> look
<sfrique> https://sites.google.com/site/androidopenkangproject/downloads-1/downloads
<John12> alright
<sfrique> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices  seens no one compiled it yet
<sfrique> you should compile, test and edit the wiki!
<John12> Factory Images "sojus" for Nexus S 4G (d720)
<John12> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#occam
<John12> at the bottome
<John12> bottom **
<John12> but yet
<John12> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2170400
<John12> can work with s 4g
<sfrique> the name you saw,it is for the Image, i guess you can call it ROM
<John12> question is, if that was a image, why is it in tar, and not in zip folder
<sfrique> it is in tgz
<sfrique> probally need to flash using other software
<sfrique> but anyway
<sfrique> if you edit the assert it will bypass the check
<John12> how,
<sfrique> maybe work.. maybe brick
<John12> i mean, do i open the tar
<sfrique> the checks is there for an reason
<sfrique> from the google site?
<sfrique> Dont know how to flash it
<John12> kk
<John12> do you think ubuntu will have one for s 4g?
<sfrique> at the beging at that link have instructions
<julianduque> anyone tried to install Ubuntu phone on a Razr i? It would be possible?
<sfrique> i guess someone will compile
<sfrique> julianduque, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sfrique> some folks already did it
<sfrique> the stats is "sort of working"
<julianduque> sfrique: thanks
<sfrique> =]
<John12> :P
<John12> i will let you know if it works
<sfrique> ok
<sfrique> i might don't be here lol
<John12> add me on skype or?
<sfrique> to help?
<julianduque> almost full support, better to wait for a full supported version
<julianduque> but, it gives me hope
<John12> yeah
<John12> well the support here, is never online
<John12> trust me, when i tell you this
<sfrique> if support is never here
<sfrique> how come i helped you?
<sfrique> =X
<John12> i mean ubuntu staff lolz
<sfrique> they have a lot of work to do
<sfrique> give them a break hahaha
<John12> lol
<sfrique> annyway
<sfrique> i will be here as i can
<sfrique> you can always use the email list
<John12> well, if u want, i can skype u, later or if u and IM
<John12> i like chat via chat, then email listing lolz
<sfrique> i preety much don't use skype hahaha
<John12> steam
<sfrique> steam the game thing? haha
<John12> yeah
<John12> or, MSN, aol, yahoo, fb,
<John12> i give up
<sfrique> trust me
<sfrique> hahaha
<sfrique> best way to get in touch
<sfrique> if by email
<sfrique> my email is the same as my nickname
<sfrique> but i am no expert
<John12> ahokay
<sfrique> i just asked on the maillist
<sfrique> when a im availiabe i get online here
<sfrique> where are you from?
<John12> USA
<John12> PA
<random> Anyone around use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/toro ?
<John12> i got it to work
<sfrique> good!!
<John12> just slow
<sfrique> edit the update sricpt and worked?
<John12> very slow when it boots up
<sfrique> it is a develope preview
<John12> yeah
<John12> i know
<sfrique> won't do anything vey good
<sfrique> on my device it doesn't even have GSM =/
<random> what is GSM?
<John12> well i hate GSM
<sfrique> why? hahaha
<sfrique> it thoourg gsm that you speak on the phone!
<John12> i mean
<John12> CDMA
<John12> i want GSM
<John12> i mean i have CDMA
<sfrique> sure? your device is CDMA ?
<John12> yea
<sfrique> ubuntu doesn't support it yet
<John12> is there windows mods for s 4g?
<sfrique> you mena windows phone?
<John12> i mean windows theme for nexus s 4g
<John12> but the rom
<sfrique> don't know
<sfrique> well
<sfrique> i am going!!
<John12> alright bro, thanks for helping me
<sfrique> no problem
<mainakm> hey is there any way to install ubuntu touch on htc explorer?
<mainakm> well before it releses or some pre release version
<mainakm> ...............
<zard> htc explorer only have 512 mb ROM
<mainakm> yes... issnt it enough to run the mobile version
<mainakm> and if we need we always have the sd-ext
<zard> i went to desire hd forum and i found out that the devs there already port ubuntu preview for it
<zard> even with 1.5Gb ROM, they only got something like 200mb for apps
<BoardDWorld> what prerequisites do you need to add a PPA via ssh?
<comjf> howdy guys, trying to learn how to use QML slots/signals, and all the tutorial I seem to find don't work for me it might be because none of them mention qtquick2applicationviewer which was made by default. My slots don't go their do they?
<HandOfReform> Hello!
<random> So when i look at my bootloader on my galaxy nexus it says Product name:  tuna variant: maguro but when i look at my phone info in the settings it says android version 4.1.1 build number JRO03C and that matches "mysid" and "toro" (https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#mysidjro03o) Any idea what version actually is ?
<agent47> hi there.. just wanted to ask if there is a changelog is being maintained for the ubuntu/touch install
<dun1982> hey, where should I start looking. My built image does not have /data/ubuntu -folder at all...
<dpm> agent47, the changelog is in the works -> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00595.html
<mainerror> Mhmm, so much for a rolling release. The last update broke my system and made it unbootable.
<om26er> how do i run a qml test app on the tablet ?
<gennro> ogra_, you there?
<gennro> anyone know at all if Ubuntu-touch is going to have any JVM support (not android api)
<ogra_> gennro, openjdk is available
<gennro> ogra_, awesome
<gennro> thanks
<dank101> yo
<dank101> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zk8W1A3_YI
<om26er> whats the launchpad project for the notepad app ?
<pmcgowan> om26er: notes-app
<om26er> thx
<P3T3> Hi all, can anybody explain to me what I am doing wrong during compilation? After build/envsetup.sh and brunch ac100 I have cm-10.10 **** zip where I am missing /system directory :-(
<dun1982> Finally I got the answer for the question why my device (gt-p6800) did not boot after the image creation... I was missing the quantal-pre-build-image. The proting guide do not mentioned one single line about the actual data that you need for under /data/ubuntu...
<rsalveti> dun1982: it says you need to flash 2 zip files
<rsalveti> one for the android side, and the other for ubuntu
<rsalveti> dun1982: please feel free to change the wikipage to add more details there
<dun1982> Yeah, but the situation is similar that I had over 10 years ago in one of the companies that I worked (back then I was working with technical helpdesk...). I forgot to as the very basic question, that: "Does the printer have power cable attached to powersocket..." Because I did not ask that question I had to drive 400km for 1 minute work.
<dun1982> We'll no biggie, I'll check what shape is the porting guide and then make modifications if necessary. It might be that I have missed that line alltogether last weekend or it was not there back then.
<dun1982> But what is more important, that I know what was wrong and I might get it even fixed :)
<trapntan> dun1982: that got me as well but mine for toro still doesn't boot, flashed the cm.zip and phablet.zip in recovery
<dun1982> Hm... well, it is not booting yet :)
<dun1982> Let's see if I find something from the logs now...
<dun1982> So, no updates for logs in /data/ubuntu/var/logs/ ... Any idea what is freezing the ubuntu startup. It feels like the whole /data/ubuntu is either not mounted or something interesting is happening...
<TheMuso> greyback: WRT testing, we would have to extend autopilot to know about the accessibility stack in order to make sure things are showing the correct info to that stack. I guess autopilot can do keyboard stuff, but with accessibility, testing requires making sure the correct nfo WRT each widget is exposed, i.e x/y position in the window, its actions, current state, etc.
<TheMuso> greyback: Accerciser is a good tool to get to know, and learn about whats required.
<genii-around> Is there any word yet when we may see a raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip    ?
<greyback> TheMuso: I believe AP has access to all (and more) the properties that are exported by the a11y interface of the toolkit (for Qt I know for certain)
<pmcgowan> genii-around: its being worked on this month
<TheMuso> greyback: If AP can get what it needs from Qt itself, then I guess thats ok as well.
<genii-around> pmcgowan: OK, thanks.
<greyback> TheMuso: what needs to be done is for autopilot to be able to read the strings & hints that ultimately go to Orca
<TheMuso> Right.
<greyback> TheMuso: Orca gets more than just a string plus hints though, no? It gets the widget information, actions available, current state too?
<TheMuso> Yes.
<TheMuso> As well as role, x/y coordinates.
<greyback> TheMuso: ok understood.
<TheMuso> However atm in Qt5 retrieving coordinates is not possible, due to a bug in the Qt accessibility code for atspi. I started looking into it recently, but haven't gotten around to following up yet.
<TheMuso> greyback: A quick scan of lp:autopilot doesn't show me anything obvious about Qt and accessibility checking...
<greyback> TheMuso: do you know of any automated test system for a11y in apps? Something I can learn to see how it integrates into the a11y chain?
<TheMuso> I.e the branch.
<greyback> TheMuso: nope, I don't think any work was done on it :( Seriously, we need to fix that
<TheMuso> greyback: LDTP is the best/only one I know of for a11y automated testing.
<TheMuso> Well how fortunate that atspi has python bindings available. :)
<greyback> TheMuso: aha!
<knacht> Hey guys i want to try out ubuntu-touch on my already unlocked and flashed Nexus 7. I only find a instruction mentioning phablet tools. Is it possible to flash UT without phablet tools?
<Mirv> for those who lost the ubuntu plugin from qtcreator on raring (since that one still comes from the PPA and raring got another update), I'm copying a new PPA version soon
 * Mirv copied
<geartrooper> hello.  I am interested in changing my android huawei ascend to run ubuntu and figured this might encourage someone to assist me in this endeavor
<geartrooper> but, reading the topics, I see you have already considered this :/
<geartrooper> I do have a few performance questions, though
<geartrooper> Will the phone still make calls?  and how, if so?
<geartrooper> anyone?
<buh> according with guide, phone calls works with galaxy nexus and nexus 4
<geartrooper> how?
<buh> just install ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install (on nexus or nexus 4) and insert a sim card
<geartrooper> and will I continue to pay for calls?
<geartrooper> I use straight talk for this phone
<geartrooper> my thought was perhaps skype was used for such
<buh> dunno how straight talk work...but for skype, you need a app.and there isn't for now (i think)
<geartrooper> what I'm asking is are calls free
<ogra_> free ?
<geartrooper> as in beer
<buh> free ?
<geartrooper> as in beer
<geartrooper> :P
<ogra_> they cost whatever your network provider charges you for
<geartrooper> :/
<ogra_> it depends on your SIM
<geartrooper> if this were integrated with skype it would be huge
<geartrooper> free calls, everywhere...
<ogra_> ask microsoft to provide a skype client for ubuntu phone then
<geartrooper> right away.
<geartrooper> XD
<buh> :)
<geartrooper> why wouldn't they be happy to hand me the potential for meerions and meerions of dollars
<_Scott_> just find someone elses sim card, put it in phone, free
<geartrooper> heh
<geartrooper> chaching!
<geartrooper> skype and ubuntu would be the next napster
<geartrooper> but legal
<geartrooper>  :D
<geartrooper> thank you for all the help and watery jokes :P
<DanWin> hello, I have made a port for my phone, but after flashing I can't boot it, because /system/bin/sh does not exist
<DanWin> , after making a symlink to /sbin/sh I get the following error "- exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: Permission denied (13)" can someone tell me what I have to change?
<d0min8r3> Hello
<d0min8r3> Hi
<DanWin> hello, I have made a port for my phone, but after flashing I can't boot it, because "/system/bin/sh" does not exist,
<DanWin> after making a symlink to /sbin/sh I get the following error "- exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: Permission denied (13)" can someone help me?
<ogra_> the /system filesystem should have been created by your build
<ogra_> you can just link to the ubuntu /bin/sh, they use different ABIs
<DanWin> @ogra_, thanks, I'll try this
<ogra_> (it should actually be inside your .zip)
<ogra_> what i noticed when playing with a port to an SGS2 was that the recovery mode simply didnt mount /system before unzipping
<ogra_> i would go into recovery, make sure with adb that /system and /data are mounted and flash boths zips again
<DanWin> my /data partition is only 400 MB big, so I'm trying to install the generic part on my sdcard. The files are created, but the /system/bin/sh links to mksh, which doesn't work on my device, I'll try your suggestion later, thanks.
<genii-around> Hashcode: My xt860 doesn't seem to like CM10 ... CM9 loads fine though.
 * genii-around ponders kexec
 * Hashcode also ponders kexec.
<genii-around> Hashcode: Also I wanted to ask if there are md5 sums someplace for the files at http://goo.im/devs/Hashcode/solana/
<Hashcode> yes right on the website
<Hashcode> when you download the file it also shows the md5sum
<genii-around> Hashcode: Ah, OK. I'm just using wget so didn't see those
<Hashcode> I'm working on a new kexec kernel btw.
<Hashcode> And I have an XT860 devtree now, so I may try setting up a 2nd flash .zip for that
<genii-around> Hashcode: I'm getting the reboot cycle with CM10/10.1 and the quantal+JB ... the battery removal trick that works for some doesn't do anything here, I have to go back into Safestrap and change back to stock rom
<Hashcode> So I take it the ubuntu-preview didn't work for you genii-around?
<Hashcode> Hm
<Hashcode> So none of the ROMs work for you?
<Hashcode> CM9 doesn't count because it's not kexec.
<genii-around> Hashcode: None of the kexec ones work, no
<Hashcode> interesting.
<genii-around> I haven't tried aosp/aokp
<Hashcode> There are some XT860 users tho who are working no?
<genii-around> Hashcode: Apologies on lag, work required me. ...yes, it would appear from comments at your page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38636591  that it apparently works on some devices
<Hashcode> What carrier / system version?
<Mrnerd> Error: .size expression for pow does not evaluate to a constant make
<Mrnerd> olga_
<Mrnerd> ogra_
<selena2013> hello
<Mrnerd> hey
<genii-around> Hashcode: GSM ( Rogers, in Canada, the phone is unlocked and rooted )
<Hashcode> hmm
<Mrnerd> Error: .size expression for pow does not evaluate to a constant make
<Mrnerd> whats this mean?
<genii-around> Hashcode: Should I submit boot logs or so?
<Mrnerd> i dont even see the file.
<Hashcode> genii-around you can get a bootlog?
<genii-around> Hashcode: Hopefully! I'll see if I can cp it to somewhere from inside Safestrap where it won't get wiped when I boot back to stock
<Mrnerd> hey everyone!
<Mrnerd> http://pastebin.com/nQXNaavV
<Tigrouzen> Mrnerd,
<gh1234> Mrnerd: you need to edit bionic/libm/arm/e_pow.S, last line needs to be: "END(pow_neon)"
<Tigrouzen> ;)
<Mrnerd> oh yeah thanks
<Mrnerd> i forgot i redid my system
<Mrnerd> and redownloaded everything//
<Tigrouzen> Mrnerd, that is i remember
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Mrnerd> huh?
<Mrnerd> yeah you told me to
<Mrnerd> so i did
<Cyrildz_Akh> hey matge
<Mrnerd> plusi moved my repo to the android/system
<Mrnerd> instead of my root lol
<matge> Cyrildz_Akh: hey
<Cyrildz_Akh> @matge, I want to help you with testing
<Mrnerd> im glad i have 4g where i am lol
<matge> Cyrildz_Akh: I'm currently reimplementing the logic as a telepathy backend
<Tigrouzen> Mrnerd, Mac Os ?
<Cyrildz_Akh> matge: so we can not test the app yet ?
<matge> Cyrildz_Akh: there is a lot of change upcomming
<matge> Cyrildz_Akh: so it may not be worth much
<Cyrildz_Akh> matge: ok, let us know when you some test :)
<matge> Cyrildz_Akh: I'll announce on the mailinglist
<matge> Cyrildz_Akh: Thanks for asking, though
<Cyrildz_Akh> matge: no to thanks :p
<Cyrildz_Akh> I will just wait then
<Mrnerd> fuck a mac.
<Mrnerd> no im on ubuntu lol
<Tigrouzen> No because i never had this problem maybe 32bit ?
<Mrnerd> no im on 64bit.
<Mrnerd> what problem?
<Tigrouzen> about e_pow.S
<Mrnerd> i hade it once before omac if i remember right told me the same thing.
<Tigrouzen> Maybe depending hardware compile
<Mrnerd> it didnt have the neon on the end.
<Mrnerd> probably. im not sure i cant code.
<Mrnerd> I dont even know what code this is.
<gaara_akash> @rsalveti @jcastro wanted me to ping you regarding the working of NFC in Ubuntu-touch
<rsalveti> gaara_akash: sure
<gaara_akash> rsalveti, i've worked quite a bit on the android part, but i'd love to contribute in ubuntu too
<rsalveti> something we didn't even started to discuss
<gaara_akash> nice :)
<gaara_akash> let me know if theres anyway that i can help
<rsalveti> gaara_akash: I'll take a look just to know a bit more and create a blueprint for it
<rsalveti> it might even be good to host a hangout session to discuss it
<gaara_akash> that sounds good
<DanielHolm> Hi guys, where is the code for the Facebook and Twitter app in the preview?
<DanielHolm> I cant seem to find them.
<Mrnerd> yooo
<Mrnerd> i get that c
<Mrnerd> int}' to 'int' inside { } is ill-formed in C++11 [-Werror=narrowing] cc1plus: all warnings being treated as errors make: *** [/home/mrnerdisg0d/android/system/out/target/product/jewel/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/copybit.msm8960_intermediates/copybit_c2d.o] Error 1 make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<Humanis> hiho is there a way to put ubuntu touch on a Lenovo A1? (i know it is a extremly small peace of hardwarepower now but i wanna try it out)
<cryptobeard> can someone assist me with an install on a nexus
<Humanis> tried the tutorial already?
<cryptobeard> yeah everything installed and ubuntu boots and comes to the lock screen and says 14 tweets but it won't respond to any touches to the screen
<ogra_> cryptobeard, swipe from the left
<cryptobeard> oh wow I feel stupid
<cryptobeard> thanks
<Humanis> ^^
<Humanis> anayways to my question
<Humanis> is it possible to run the ubuntu touch on a lenovo a1?
<ogra_> Humanis, does cyanogenmod 10.1 run on it ?
<Humanis> uhm lemme check just had an older version a few month ago
<Humanis> seems like cyanogen mod7 was the latest atm i am running a custom android 4.0 rom on it
<ogra_> well, you would need to find a port to CM 10.1 or do it yourself first ...
<ogra_> porting the ubuntu tree then is very easy
<Humanis> well I'd try to flash it my self but i need to know which zip i need to flash first because ir ecognized there was downloaded a small zip and a even larger zip downloaded via the phablet flash
<ogra_> well, it wont work without porting the code first
<cryptobeard> this has to be an easy answer but where the heck in terminal?
<Mrnerd> omac,
<Mrnerd> tig!
<Mrnerd> tigrouzen
<Tigrouzen> yep
<Mrnerd> i HAVE another error
<Mrnerd> http://pastebin.com/1UEDNsUs
<Mrnerd> i replace it with a newer version of
<Humanis> ok there is no cyanogen mod 10.1 for my device *sad*
<Mrnerd> the file but i forgot what fiel i replaced/
<steuersatz> nexus4: anyone who knows, what is controling the device when poweroff and the charger plugged in ( the white battery on screen)? native firmware of the device or something what changed after flashing the device with the developer preview?
<Tigrouzen> wow
<Mrnerd> Humanis build it.
<Humanis> uff not today ^^
<Mrnerd> lol
<Mrnerd> i know the feeling lol
<Humanis> need other serious stuff to do i just hoped there was a quick way XD
<Humanis> damn carrier coaching tomorrow ^^
<Mrnerd> lol right im porting to the LTE
<Mrnerd> Evo
<Tigrouzen> Mrnerd, first go on your source folder
<Mrnerd> ok
<williewallace> hi all
<Tigrouzen> Mrnerd, then grep -R "dst->copybit_image_t::w" > log pastinlog its take some time before finish
<Tigrouzen> or geme more line error
<Mrnerd> ok
<Tigrouzen> because i dont know on wich file its an error
<Mrnerd> alright one sec sir.
<williewallace> i am trying to install the bootstrap thru my recovery but keep getting error 7?
<dun1982> Wait a minute, how can one install bootstrap?
<dun1982> I'm doing a port and I think I'm missing the bootstrap!
<williewallace> im running it thru recovery on the phone
<dun1982> no wait, that was not what I needed, I just thought that has something to do with my image not booting.
<dun1982> So to recap: I have generated the cm-10.1 image + downloaded the armhf.zip file and installed both via cwm with full wipes first.
<dun1982> But my gt-p6800 does not mount or boot the damn /data/ubuntu files at all...
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, make zip your device folder
<Tigrouzen> upload it
<dun1982> What if I share you the github location?
<Tigrouzen> k
<dun1982> kernel sources: https://github.com/dun1982/android_kernel_samsung_p6800
<Tigrouzen> also you root init.rc and your device init.rc too
<dun1982> device sources: https://github.com/dun1982/android_device_samsung_p6800
<Tigrouzen> from kernel
<Tigrouzen> k wait
<dun1982> with both repositories, the repo sync, . build/envsetup.sh and brunch p6800 compile without issues.
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, did you format data before ?
<Tigrouzen> make me a zip from out folder a "root" folder upload it its something maybe wrong with fstab
<Tigrouzen> then we can add it directly on init if its this an error
<methyltryp> So I went ahead and installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7
<methyltryp> It gets to the top screen
<methyltryp> And freezes
<ogra_> freezes ?
<ogra_> how ?
<methyltryp> yeah
<Mrnerd> sorry
<Tassadar> top? Oo
<Mrnerd> ogra_!!!
<ogra_> you cant swipe the launcher in from the left ?
<methyltryp> I get the off-center drag circle
<Mrnerd> help me bro..
<methyltryp> But it ignores all my touches in all directions
<methyltryp> Although the time continues to count up
<Mrnerd> you broke it!
<methyltryp> I know :(
 * Tassadar realizes this is not #ubuntu-arm
<Mrnerd> fix it!
<ogra_> Mrnerd, with that code error ? i cant ... its something in the upstream code thats broken
<Mrnerd> its c++11 or something
<Mrnerd> omac sent me another one to replace it.
<dank101> sorry
<dank101> im in a storm
<dun1982> Tigrouzen: so I make you the zip from out/target/product/p6800?
<dun1982> Tigrouzen: or out/target/product/p6800/root?
<ali1234> the new gcc "all warnings are errors" breaks literally everything
<ali1234> it's really annoying but that's about it
<Mrnerd> fixed
<Mrnerd> thats
<Mrnerd> emac fixed it for me
<Mrnerd> i just for got how to fix it
<ogra_> ali1234, thats not gcc .... some Makefile must set -Werror in your code
<Tigrouzen> p6800
<Tigrouzen> Mrnerd, its look need some aknowloged from C dev
<Tigrouzen> Need to convert it
<Tigrouzen> ...
<ali1234> ogra_: something has definitely changed in gcc, i've had to fix several sources in the past few months because of this
<Mrnerd> alright
<Mrnerd> thanks
<dun1982> uh ok. here is the first 661KB root-folder: https://mega.co.nz/#!4whEDYTb!XXr7yzfPut4e8T2frMp2ZyWjehJLOnurKZ84_5gAGfY
<ali1234> either they have made -Werror or -Wall on by default
<ogra_> ali1234, it got more strict, but not to a point like -Werror
<dun1982> Tigrouzen: are u sure you want the whole 2.5GB of data?
<dun1982> Tigrouzen: product$ du -hs p6800
<Mrnerd> http://pastebin.com/RJsZyfHr
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, can you go on recovery mode ?
<dun1982> Sure.
<Tigrouzen> Mrnerd, struct copybit_rect_t dr = { 0, 0, static_cast<int>(dst->w), static_cast<int>(dst->h) };
<Tigrouzen> struct copybit_rect_t sr = { 0, 0, static_cast<int>(src->w), static_cast<int>(src->h) };
<Tigrouzen> replace 2 line by this
<Tigrouzen> struct copybit_rect_t dr = { 0, 0, static_cast<int>(dst->w), static_cast<int>(dst->h) };
<Tigrouzen> struct copybit_rect_t sr = { 0, 0, static_cast<int>(src->w), static_cast<int>(src->h) };
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, ok i need you past me name at this folder /dev/block/platform/dw_mmc/
<dun1982> Tigrouzen: I'm now in adb shell (I have just made clean install by first installing the cm-10.1 image and right afterwards the quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<Tigrouzen> all name
<dun1982> Filesystem                Size      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<dun1982> tmpfs                   389.8M     48.0K    389.7M   0% /dev
<dun1982> /dev/block/mmcblk0p10 12.9G      5.7G      7.2G  44% /data
<dun1982> /dev/block/mmcblk0p7    196.8M      4.2M    192.7M   2% /cache
<Tigrouzen> ok good
<Tigrouzen> ;)
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, mount system folder on recovery mode then geme mmcblk...
<dun1982> Note, I'm now in cwm recovery, so I can mount and dismount the blocks as I wish.
<dun1982> /dev/block/mmcblk0p9    818.9M    181.9M    637.0M  22% /system
<Tigrouzen> thank
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, replace your init.smdk4210.rc by this http://pastebin.com/E4fygmtT
<Tigrouzen> Mrnerd, its ok ?
<Mrnerd> im testing it now sir.
<Mrnerd> i think so tho
<Mrnerd> thanks alot.
<Mrnerd> anyone here have a sprint galaxy nexus?
<Mrnerd> toroplus
<dun1982> Tigrouzen: ok, thx a much. I'll try check if it works now.
<selena2013> not me i have the q88
<krabador> mibofra, here no help, for crappy samsung devices.
<mibofra> :P krabador
<krabador> :)
<om26er> i cant install the sdk on quantal it says
<om26er> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<om26er>  ubuntu-sdk : Depends: qtbase5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<om26er>               Depends: libqt5webkit5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<om26er>               Depends: qtmultimedia5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<om26er> i did what this link http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ told me
<jppiiroi1en> ajalkane: hi, you mentioned yesterday that you had issues with ActionSelectionPopover, would you like to raise a bug on those to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+filebug ? ..if you could also attach small code snippets which i could execute and reproduce the issues, then it would be perfect :)
<jppiiroi1en> ajalkane: i spoke today with one of the devs on the topic and we would like to make sure that the things which you pointed out would get investigated and fixed etc
<ajalkane> jppiiroi1en: sure, I'll try put up a minimal example tomorrow of the issue and file a bug report
<jppiiroi1en> ajalkane: kewl :) ..for example use the Tabs template as basis
<jppiiroi1en> ajalkane: feel free to ping me if you need any help
<ajalkane> Thanks. Once I have the minimal example it'll be easier to discuss whether it's a bug or just my misunderstanding how that component is supposed to work.
<MrNerd> http://pastebin.com/ZHeYvj2j
<MrNerd> another e_pow.s error
<Tigrouzen> shit
<MrNerd> ??
<MrNerd> is it bad?
<Tigrouzen> no but not easy to find why
<MrNerd> it says "bad instruction `ask, d6'"
<MrNerd>  Error: immediate value is out of range -- `vand.u64 d1,twoto1o2m'
<MrNerd> i got it
<Tigrouzen> difficult to find
<MrNerd> ifound it
<Tigrouzen> f ?
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<MrNerd>     @ twoto1o2mask = twoto1o2mask & twoto1o4     vand.u64        twoto1o2mask, twoto1o2mask, twoto1o4     @ twoto1o2mask = twoto1o2mask & twoto1o4     vand.u64        twoto1o4mask, twoto1o4mask, twoto1o4
<MrNerd> it was spaced.
<darkdragon-001> how many place is needed in /data ? my install failes with the warning that there is not enough space...
<Tigrouzen> format it before
<Tigrouzen> 1.3go
<darkdragon-001> well, it tells me that 4G are not enough...
<RobbyF> I thought changelogs were coming out this week
<MrNerd> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2175885
<darkdragon-001> Okay, I found a bug within the phablet-flash script. How can I submit a fix?
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<ali1234> RobbyF: there's no specific deadline for that :(
<RobbyF> of course not.
<ali1234> just "soon"
<RobbyF> I though someone mentioned tuesday which prompted me to question.
<ali1234> that's not something i've heard
<ali1234> changelogs probably won't be.... well, concise
<ali1234> but rather just an aggregate of package changelogs
<ali1234> darkdragon-001: your best bet at this point is to tsend it to the mailing list
<ali1234> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<darkdragon-001> no one currently here from phablet-tools team? It's just a one character fix :D
<ali1234> well they've all been at vUDS all day
<habstinat> When I try to run phablet-flash from my non-Ubuntu system, I get the following error: <http://sprunge.us/HKFR>. The old version (the first phablet-flash) worked fine for me when I compiled it myself; what dependency am I missing this time?
<darkdragon-001> ali1234: thanks, I'll write it on the list...
<ali1234> darkdragon-001: regarding /data you need 1.5GB absolute minimum
<ali1234> this is due to the way the roms are unpacked during flashing
<ali1234> i flashed on SGS which has 1.5GB /data and usage peaked at 96% during flashing (you can watch it on adb while in recovery)
<ali1234> after flashing finished, usage dropped to around 60%
<darkdragon-001> Well there is a check inside the phablet-flash python script which checks for more then 4G displayed via df for /data. But since that partition has only 5G for me and it is displayed in gigabyte, it will never be MORE than 4G. That's why I would suppose to change it to greater or equal (>=) to 4G on line 282 (just did it locally for me and everything worked fine...
<darkdragon-001> (using Nexus 4 8GB version)
<ali1234> that might be a new thing
<ali1234> the original flashing tool did not wipe data before flashing which caused a problem for me
<ali1234> i had to manually format /data to make enough space
<ali1234> really though >= 2GB should be enough... i wonder why they chose 4GB
<darkdragon-001> well the free space check was added on 2013-02-25 by sergio schvezov http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/revision/58
<ali1234> hmm ... well to be honest i didn't use phablet-flash
<ali1234> since it doesn't support SGS anyway
<ali1234> you can flash manually with recovery
<ali1234> it's a bit difficult with the official images because it is slit into so many parts
<darkdragon-001> just changed the one character in the script and ran it again :D
<ali1234> but when you are porting you only get two images: the CM stuff and the ubuntu rootfs stuff
<darkdragon-001> last time I did it, everything worked fine on my Nexus 4. And after the change now everything set up just well :)
<ali1234> so you just load them from eg clockworkmod like a normal rom
<darkdragon-001> okay and then you manually flash these two images?
<darkdragon-001> nice to know :)
<ali1234> yep
<ali1234> you can do some with all the official images it just takes longer
<ali1234> CM by default builds a single zip for it all (expcept rootfs)
<darkdragon-001> after flashing in recovery, you then test if the device boots up, if not you try to catch the errors and fix it? How can you debug the starting process?
<ali1234> well, you have to have a bit of knowledge to do that
<darkdragon-001> yeah of course :D
<darkdragon-001> I tried to write some basic apps and want to get involved in some of the core apps before I dig deepter into the core
<ali1234> not my area i'm afraid
<ali1234> i havent' got around to fixing up my SDK installation yet
 * darkdragon-001[A is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-07
<darkdragon-001[A> qt creator gives me the warning that Ubuntu.HUD module is missing. Which package do I have to install? How do I install those qt5 modules? Via apt-get?
 * darkdragon-001 is no longer away - Gone for 23 mins 26 secs
<andril> hello all
 * darkdragon-001[A is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
 * darkdragon-001 is no longer away - Gone for 1 mins 43 secs
 * darkdragon-001[A is now away - Reason : see you soon
<bcurtiswx> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-pagestack.html that example doesn't work
<bcurtiswx> maybe i'm missing something
<ali1234> bcurtiswx: when you say it doesn't work......
<ali1234> what exactly do you mean>
<krabador> well, after the last 2 days UDS, what's abount community plans for ubuntu-touch?
<ali1234> heh
<ali1234> complicated :)
<bcurtiswx> ali1234, trying to get some page navigation but haven't found a good example to show all part of it's implementation
<ali1234> bcurtiswx: can you narrow it down? what doesn't it do that you expect it to do?
<ali1234> the documentation is a bit lacking currently for sure... but that's just the way it is unfortunately
<bcurtiswx> ali1234, all im looking for is an example or maybe different documentation that shows how to implement page navigation
<ali1234> well, for now all i can recommend is that you look at the upstream QML docs
<ali1234> i'm not 100% sure what you mean by "page navigation"
<ali1234> what is important though, is a thorough understanding of QML
<ali1234> because ubuntu components is really only a layer on top of that, and most of this stuff comes straight from the source
<bcurtiswx> ali1234, i'm growing familiarity with object oriented languages, and I've looked at QML docs, was just looking to see if anyone had tackled something similar. thanks :)
<ali1234> don't get me wrong, i am probably familiar with what you are trying to do... just a matter of symantics
<mhall119> krabador: are you interested in the Touch interface itself, apps for it, internal mobile enablement stuff?
<krabador> mhall119, internal mobile enablement stuff,
<habstinat> Is there a way to power the phone off from SSH rather than from adb? I know you can do "adb root" but I'd prefer something that I can do while connected to my phone remotely
<habstinat> Er, s/root/reboot
<krabador> mhall119, i trust enough on canonical developers, about graphic stuff, and despite fonts issues, i tried on my samsung i9100 with great pleasure
<ali1234> habstinat: shutdown -h now seems to work for me
<ali1234> shutdown -r now if you want to reboot
<krabador> mhall119, from the first day of the image release, many user proposed to port ubuntu touch on many devices, and they appeared on wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices, but the truth about it is that many of them are simply people who have followed the porting guide of the wiki
<krabador> mhall119, and many webzines immediately reported that "ubuntu community are working on devices" or "xda developers are working with canonical to port devices"
<selena2013> well it wont work on my q88 android tablet
<krabador> mhall119, xda are a great community with great people, a collaboration it would be a really good thing, i only want to know if something is planned to let it become true
<mhall119> krabador: what isn't true about it?
<mhall119> my understanding is that XDA developers are working on these ports
<ali1234> i am not affiliated with XDA :P
<ali1234> reaching out to that community is extremely interesting though
<krabador> mhall119, i followed xda forums and wiki.ubuntu.com from the first day, and i can assure you that many "developers" on the ubuntu wiki, are xda forum users who have followed the porting guide, opening an xda thred continually asking help on building newbies problems
<mhall119> ali1234: but I'm pretty sure they're already actively involved in these ports
<ali1234> oh for sure... but so am i :)
<mhall119> krabador: so what can we do to get the more experienced XDA developers involved?
<krabador> mhall119, i don't know :)
<ali1234> will be tricky
<krabador> mhall119, it's that my question
<mhall119> ah, ok
<ali1234> if you can solve this problem it willbe a huge boon for ubuntu
<ali1234> because there are some extremely smart people on XDA
<krabador> ali1234, yes surely.
<ali1234> we are talking about people who disassemble windows mobile drivers for fun
<krabador> yes, people really valid
<ali1234> it's kind of a missed opportunity for android
<mhall119> ali1234: and those people aren't already involved?
<ali1234> mhall119: beats me, i don't read XDA
<ali1234> but it's about more than just gettng them involved
<mhall119> I'll check with daniel tomorrow, he was leading the porting outreach
<ali1234> because they are involved in android also
<mhall119> ali1234: oh? what more should there be?
<ali1234> from ubuntu? i have no idea
<ali1234> but the problem i see it the thing i raised during plenary
<ali1234> there is definitely a different culture there
 * mhall119 wasn't there for the plenaries
<mhall119> can you repeat it for me?
<ali1234> so i asked jerdog this question "XDA is famous for GPL drama. do you forsee a culture clash?"
<mhall119> GPL drama?
<ali1234> if you;re not familiar with what i mean, google for anthrax kernel
<ali1234> see GPL violations mailing list
<ali1234> XDA has some really smart people... but they don't like to share
<ali1234> or, not all of them anyway
<ali1234> and the users... are kind of happy with that
<ali1234> not really in line with the FOSS movement
<ali1234> i don't really have a problem with this - it's just the way it is *shrug*
<mhall119> so they are distributing binaries against the GPL?
<ali1234> tl;dr anthrax kernel pulled the same trick as sveasoft did with openwrt, if you are familiar with that
<ali1234> basically, yes
<ali1234> they got banned from XDA for it
<ali1234> but... rules don't make a community
<ali1234> you can't legislate cooperation
<mhall119> no, but GPL is a legally binding contract, so you can't exactly just violate it because you want to
<ali1234> for sure
<ali1234> but the thing is... XDA is not coming from the same background as typical FOSS developer
<ali1234> i mean you would not see people getting banned from ubuntu forums for GPL violation... it just wouldn't happen
<mhall119> well the would if the persisted in using the forums to violate it
<krabador> i thinked, but i'm only a simply user, that canonical community and xda developers can meetup, and assign work to developers, and after people can help them
<ali1234> this isn't a problem with XDA
<mhall119> but you're right, it's not the kind of problem we have
<ali1234> because they have clamped down on it
<ali1234> but... the very fact that they had to clamp down on it, says something about the commnity there
<mhall119> krabador: assign work to the XDA developers?
<ali1234> anyway it's not a huge problem... it's just something i find personally interesting
<krabador> mhall119, assign work to developers who want to do
<mhall119> that's not how it typically works with community, we can provide a list of things that need doing and provide documentation and resources to do it, but assigning is unusual
<ali1234> this is something i've seen happen with raspberry pi too... the raspbian GPL drama...
<ali1234> i think it stems from inexperienced developers who are following the example set for them by OEMs
<ali1234> so ubuntu has a chance to be a very positive influence
<krabador> mhall119, yes, but for example in xda, all roms developers tipically chose a device
<ali1234> well, positive if you are a GPL idealist :)
<ali1234> and i mean inexperience in the sense of everything except hacking, which they are obviously very good at
<krabador> yes
<krabador> in wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices, there's a list of devices with "the manteiner"  to the right of all of them
<ali1234> yes...
<ali1234> those are incomplete ports
<krabador> if the risk that many of them are inexperieced, in some case totally (as the GS3)
<ali1234> well... i'm totally inexperienced and my port is in the "mostly works" table above :)
<krabador> ubuntu communty can meeting about it
<ali1234> nexus 4,7, 10 and galaxy nexus are supported... anything else, you get to keep the pieces if it breaks
<krabador> ali1234, you're a really interested mantainer
<ali1234> ironically... no
<ali1234> you'll be lucky to see an update from me
<krabador> some in the list are vanished
<ali1234> if someone specifically asks for help taking over the port i'm totally available to help them
<krabador> ali1234, it's enough
 * darkdragon-001[A is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<ali1234> !away | darkdragon-001[A
<ubot5> darkdragon-001[A: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubot5 Guidelines»
<krabador> if ubuntu touch was an hacker team project, nobody MUST done nothing for nobody, and all right
<ali1234> sure
<ali1234> been there, done that :)
<krabador> since ubuntu touch not only is a canonical product, but its more ambitious
<ali1234> ambitious is understatement :)
<krabador> yes
<krabador> i only want to said that it's not properly good, and "professional", that list of porting , sometimes announced on many webzines, in the end are manteined by newbies...
<ali1234> i am a total newb seriously
<ali1234> i never compiled cyanogen before :/
<habstinat> Er, looks like I somehow accidentally got the tablet interface on my Nexus 4 through messing around
<ali1234> you can;t expect anything more from unofficial ports
<ali1234> i don't even know if my patches break anything
<habstinat> It wouldn't boot, so I went in via adb and ran qml-phone-shell and got, among other things, a login screen and now everything is all small and teblet-y
<krabador> ali1234, yes, it's all righ, for unofficial ports, but with all the announcements of the last days, i think that people would expect a little bit more
<ali1234> i feel like this guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRjR-YS-4bk
<krabador> something a little more "organized"
<krabador> hahahhahahahhahaha
<krabador> ali1234, and now you're a cat?
<ali1234> whut? no, all the people who expect me to fix all the things on SGS are now cats :)
<ali1234> i have no idea what i am doing :)
<krabador> ali1234, i tried ubuntu touch on i9000 too, and it's really great, and a  light year more promising than i9100
<ali1234> yep, those i9100 guys had problems
<ali1234> honestly i was lucky i had i9000 - it was easy
<ali1234> it just worked
<krabador> A LOT, ALL i9100 guys....
<krabador> cm10.1 build are not properly supporting i9100, it's in nightly
<ali1234> it's a totally different arch...
<ali1234> i9000 is like the number one most popular CM phone... so it works pretty well
<krabador> ali1234, yes, exynos 4210, that samsung wants to keep under lock and key forever
<krabador> despite october annuncements of releasing sources and documentations....
<ali1234> i noticed a pattern recently... every samsung device has serious bugs... like remote root exploits. no wonder they want to keep it secret...
<krabador> ali1234, it was an exynos bug
<ali1234> yeah the camera thing on exynos
<krabador> ali1234,that affected exynos 4210 4410 4412
<ali1234> but there's also a remote root exploit in their smart TVs, another one in their printers, and their laptops die if you set too many UEFI variables
<krabador> ali1234, but the truth is that samsung used this for not updating galaxy note and galaxy s2 to jelly beam at christmas time
<krabador> samsung stuff, leaving smartphones and some tv, are really bad
<krabador> everything on pc world, branded samsung for years was the same of "shit", hd cdrw-dvdrw
<ali1234> their smart tvs are really good
<krabador> ali1234, only today it seems that ssd by samsung are good, it's the firs pc thing in 30 years that peaple can't call shit
<krabador> ali1234, yes
<ali1234> i would buy one
<IdleOne> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ali1234> root exploit is thee, but really, who is going to exploit that? nobody
<ali1234> the motion compensation on those things is amazing
<krabador> ali1234, nobody, but pearhaps hacker would do something to add features
<ali1234> it makes everything look like it was filmed in hi def 60 fps progessive
<krabador> ali1234, maybe DRM contents read...
<krabador> ali1234, yes, really great
<ali1234> if you are that worried just unplug the thing :)
<krabador> ali1234, maybe hackers can root your tv
<ali1234> maybe, but i don't care
<krabador> and let you to see DRM contents for free
<selena2013> lol
<ali1234> meh
<ali1234> i can do that for myself if i want
<ali1234> no need to root tv
<krabador> ali1234, not on a koeran tv
<krabador> ali1234, i would try it before...
<ali1234> a guy i know bought like 4 of those korean 24" monitors
<ali1234> apparently they are really good
<krabador> ali1234, i know , now your friend wants to reach the North Korea for help them in experiments...
<ali1234> hah... no, they are from south korea :)
<ali1234> north korea is just mountains
<krabador> ali1234, that's what can happen to you...
<ali1234> easy to defend... hard to do anything else
<linux2003> hi all
<krabador> ali1234, by the way, wait for buy the tv
<krabador> ali1234, 2013 will be the year of the smart tv
<ali1234> smart tv doesn't really interest me... i'm more interested in how ood does the picture look
<ali1234> and on samsung.... it looks amazing
<krabador> ali1234, all brands will release and update hard the products
<krabador> and, sharp, for image quality....
<ali1234> sure... i'd rather have a pc for that stuff though
<RobbyF> where do we get ubuntu tv
<ali1234> good question
<krabador> RobbyF, for now nowhere
<ali1234> i think you have to assemble it from ppas basically
<krabador> but really soon
<RobbyF> is the concept a set top box?
<ali1234> it's not officially announced like phone/tablet stuff
<ali1234> i know they had a demo
<ali1234> but this is what i've been told
<RobbyF> no biggie, I have a boxeebox but I hate it.
<ali1234> mythtv web interface ftw
<ali1234> i run it headless and stream recordings
<RobbyF> ubuntu touch dailys feel like there really improving.
<ali1234> when idle it mines bitcoins
<linux2003> any port for mototola razr?
<RobbyF> bah bitcoins lol
<RobbyF> not worth it.
<ali1234> heh... i started 2 years ago
<RobbyF> how many coins are you upt oo?
<RobbyF> 19?
<ali1234> made a nice profit on the hardware
<RobbyF> lol.
<ali1234> got about 150 now :P
<RobbyF> what are they worth now? last i checked it was 10-1
<ali1234> $40
<RobbyF> you've got a good chunk then.
<ali1234> yeah... i think it will correct soon though
<ali1234> regardless, i'm holding
<ali1234> cryptocurrency in general is like the internet... it can't be uninvented
<RobbyF> when does it max out? 1million I think
<ali1234> 21 million
<RobbyF> you would be rich if it were true currency.
<krabador> it's really late in italy, sleep time for me
<RobbyF> later krabador
<ali1234> i could easily sell what i have today... the market is deep enough
<ali1234> but i am a believer so there you go :P
<RobbyF> what are you mining with?
<krabador> good time people
<ali1234> krabador: night o/
<ali1234> mining with a 5870
<ali1234> actually i've stopped now... not really worth it any more
<RobbyF> i started to mine, but I was in a small pool and i dont think i ever got paid out
<ali1234> sometimes i hit those alt chains
 * krabador really wants a stable ubuntu touch on i9100, to leave android to newbies
<RobbyF> I can't wait for 14.10 stable on our devices.
<ali1234> lol
<ali1234> there might not even be a 14.10
<RobbyF> touche
<RobbyF> I like the idea of rolling releases
<RobbyF> same thing as what MS does.
<RobbyF> seems to work.
<ali1234> me to, with caveats
<ali1234> i'm happy to go rolling on the condition that nvidia driver never breaks
<ali1234> and ati driver, for my bitcoin miner :)
<RobbyF> well releases are still stable.
<RobbyF> updates err.
<ali1234> break anything else you want... i can fix that
<ali1234> but nvidia driver... i cannot fix
<RobbyF> fix my boot screen
<RobbyF> I get some error I have no idea what it's about and it just boots past
<ali1234> and my card is not supportd by nouvea
<RobbyF> I'm using gtx 460
<RobbyF> i'll stick with nvidia for the time being.
<RobbyF> get this error message on boot ."..failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd.bin"
<RobbyF> maybe I should read it all. unreliable CPU thermal ...
<ali1234> meh, i get that too
<ali1234> never caused a problem here
<RobbyF> same, just annoys me when i see it
<ali1234> i only see it like once a month... i don't reboot much
<RobbyF> me neither really.
<leaveboy> how can i download  the source code
<leaveboy> anyone help
<leaveboy> ?
<selena2013> you gotta add the ppa tools
<selena2013> then flash the device
<selena2013> there is a instructions in ubuntu
<leaveboy> selena2013: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Building_the_Android_pieces in this page the url http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb how can i do next
<leaveboy> this url http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<selena2013> yes you have to add the ppa tools
<selena2013> the device has to be rooted first
<leaveboy> selena2013: I wanna to down load the souce code first, and the tools and complile needs is OK
<selena2013> oooo ok
<selena2013> i dont know how to do that sorry
<leaveboy> selena2013: when i use `repo init -u http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb ` it's downloading, but TERM report a fatal
<selena2013> i wish i can help i dont know
<leaveboy> and WARNING gnome-key:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyringxxxxxx/pkcs11
<leaveboy> selena2013: Thanks all the same!
<leaveboy> * can anyone help with it!
<selena2013> somebody will come and help you be patient
<selena2013> is late here maybe people sleeping
<leaveboy> o!what's your time?
<leaveboy> my time is 12:30
<selena2013> 11 30 pm
<leaveboy> oh! that's real late!
<leaveboy> 12:30am
<selena2013> morning or night ?
<trapntan> Mourning, my build is dead
<selena2013> sorry to hear that
<leaveboy> afternoon
<leaveboy> after lunch
<selena2013> o ok
<leaveboy> trapntan: can you see my question?
<trapntan> leaveboy: I see that one
<leaveboy> trapntan: is there some idea?
<trapntan> Skipping libc.so during boot
<trapntan> Then a couple bad display and bad parameters
<trapntan> Waiting for surfaceflinger...
<leaveboy>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Building_the_Android_pieces in this page the url http://phabl  [SLB]
<leaveboy>                   how can i do next
<leaveboy>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Building_the_Android_pieces in this page the url
<leaveboy>  http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb and how could i do next
<trapntan> This should have the errors from boot
<trapntan> https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8hzsilwiobcrgu/boot_output
<leaveboy> i have even download the souce code
<leaveboy> i even have not download the souce code
<leaveboy> how should i download the source code firt
<leaveboy> how should i download the source code first?
<OrokuSaki> JUST GOT WIFI WORKING WITHOUT FANOTIFY!
<OrokuSaki> 90userinit... add this as the first line.. get ready for it... umount /proc... That's it
<OrokuSaki> unmount proc outside of the chroot.. And it works.. =)
<OrokuSaki> Anyone around.. I am ready to share my system folder with the world.. Anyone know a good way to package into a .zip?
<random> Can i change my location on my ubuntu touch, its stuck in london.
<rmj250> Hi, I'm ssh'd to phablet@localhost, what's the command to copy the contacts csv to my local machine?
<rmj250> @random it's on this page near the bottom, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<ASHTHEHACKER> hai guys
<ASHTHEHACKER> anyone there
<rmj250> hi
<rmj250> dunno not much going on in here
<rmj250> wrong time of day/night?
<dholbach> good morning
<rmj250> good afternoon
<ASHTHEHACKER> goog ight
<ASHTHEHACKER> night :p
<rmj250> everyone got ubuntu phablet loaded on something then?
<rmj250> Got it running on my Galaxy Nexus :)
<random> i got it running on mine... but it was really laggy and choppy
<rmj250> have you updated it with the daily builds? Seems better to me
<random> i just installed it today, how do i update after install?
<rmj250> phablet-flash -l
<rmj250> what out it will reset all the data back to preview stuff!
<rmj250> "watch"
<random> yea,
<random> so you say you found it running a lot better after doing that?
<rmj250> it's not perfect but unless I'm mistaken it runs slightly smoother and hasn't crashed on me like it did the 1st day
<random> ill have to try it out another day then. just install 4.2.2 back on my system
<rmj250> allegedly it will be good enough to run day to day in a couple of weeks, can't wait...
<rmj250> yeah might be the best
<rmj250> thing to do atm unless you can contribute I suppose
<random> yea looks good, i just need my phone little to much atm, but if it gets better ill use it.
<rmj250> fair enough
<rmj250> I guess it is morning in UK now?
<rmj250> maybe more activity here from here on today
<random> its like 7 am there atm or 8
<rmj250> ok
<rmj250> but early still
<rmj250> gotta go, bbl
<darkdragon-001[A> does anybody know how what I have to install in order that qt has the module Ubuntu.HUD?
 * darkdragon-001 is no longer away - Gone for 5 hrs 25 mins 42 secs
 * darkdragon-001[A is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<muted> hey guys need help
<muted> have a problem when building image
<muted> build/core/product_config.mk:253: *** No matches for product
<deeder> hi
<deeder> italian?
<coderzstas> Hi guys ) i have builded ubuntu touch 20 mins ago for htc glacier ... but wifi dont works ... how to debug ubuntutouch ???
<coderzstas> adb logcat ?? or ?
<ogra_> ubuntu just uses what the android side gives it ... i would assume android doesnt properly load your wifi driver
<coderzstas> android base works fine ... tested ..
<coderzstas> i mean wifi
<ogra_> and you have the wlan device listed when logged in with adb ?
<ogra_> (how do you test the android base standalone, there is nothing included to manage teh device  ???)
<coderzstas> no
<rob_____> hi, i got a question concerning hardware for ubuntu touch: is it really Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 4/7/10 only or is it possible to install it on an older tablet (like P7500 from Samsung) ?
<ogra_> rob_____, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices have a look, there are various community ports unerway
<ogra_> *underway
<rob_____> ogra_: many thanks, i'll look there.
<om26er> qtcreator doesn't support Ubuntu AppMenu, any workaround fo that?
<rob_____> ok, another question concerning installation.
<rob_____> for installing touch on my android device i need a running ubuntu box?
<rob_____> is it possible to use any other linux as well?
<Borborygmi> You don't need to have a Linux box just to install it, if you want to dev it however, you'll want Linux. :p
<rob_____> i don't like to start a distro war right now, but the question concerns the linux distribution. :)
<lilstevie> rob_____, for installing it really doesn't matter, as long as you do the manual steps correctly
<rob_____> ok, brb
<Kchengue> I need a invitation for ubuntu-phone channel...
<Kchengue> please
<julio> or some ubuntu-touch development channel
<julio> hello, i need help for development apps for ubuntu-touch, some chennel for this ??
<julio> sorry my english
<julio> XD
<pmcgowan> julio: this channel
<julio> pmcgowan, XO
<julio> pmcgowan,  ok thanks
<kiLLe512> hi
<kiLLe512> anybody here?
<kiLLe512> i see on the right, but anybody ACTIVE here
<kiLLe512> lol
<julio> hi
<kiLLe512> hey
<julio> how are you?
<kiLLe512> good and you?
<julio> very good
<nikitis> does touch use mir?
<julio> awesome
<ogra_> nikitis, not yet
<kiLLe512> that's cool
<kiLLe512> i just want to find out, is ubuntu touch being developed for galaxy tab 10.1?
<ogra_> it uses surfaceflinger
<nikitis> what does it currently use?
<ogra_> but will soon switch
<nikitis> ok
<kiLLe512> and if so, what is the eta on alpha or beta or something?
<kiLLe512> sorry
<kiLLe512> i know
<julio> kiLLe512,  you are a development??
<kiLLe512> it's annoying
<kiLLe512> yes
<kiLLe512> i am
<ogra_> kiLLe512, see the Devoices wikipage
<kiLLe512> a developer
<nikitis> i already had ubuntu on my nexus 7 recently, and like nothing worked
<nikitis> it's still early
<kiLLe512> i see wip...
<ogra_> it lists all known ports
<kiLLe512> but no eta...
<kiLLe512> which is as usual
<julio> kiLLe512,  sorry my english jaja
<kiLLe512> just thought i'd ask
<kiLLe512> np julio
<nikitis> i saw a pintrist app
<julio> XD
<kiLLe512> well, it's be awesome if it could arrive soon.
<nikitis> kiLLe512: even if it was arrived for that tablet,
<nikitis> it's not usable
<kiLLe512> yes, but it'd give an idea of how it'll work.
<nikitis> not really
<kiLLe512> awe guess i should be patient
<nikitis> i've tried it
<kiLLe512> just get excited about this
<kiLLe512> lol
<nikitis> you can get same sensation from pics on net
<nikitis> when it runs better might be fun
<kiLLe512> yeah, but then the actual EXPERIENCE is different eh
<kiLLe512> cool
<nikitis> it's not
<nikitis> trust me
<nikitis> i've tried it
<kiLLe512> what was broken on the version you installed?
<nikitis> it installed fine
<kiLLe512> except
<nikitis> but nothing worked
<kiLLe512> everything
<nikitis> it was j ust pics
<kiLLe512> oic
<nikitis> even apps were just pics
<nikitis> couldn't click on them
<kiLLe512> well that sucks
<kiLLe512> lol
<nikitis> exactly
<kiLLe512> but kernel running etc?
<kiLLe512> actual booted
<nikitis> yes
<nikitis> but no access
<kiLLe512> good
<kiLLe512> that's something
<kiLLe512> not even term?
<nikitis> no term app
<kiLLe512> that sucks intenselt
<kiLLe512> lol
<kiLLe512> but it'll be here soon then
<nikitis> maybe a couple of the swipes worked is all
<kiLLe512> good news t least
<nikitis> and you can see that from the video
<nikitis> ubuntu phone
<kiLLe512> you got a link for that?
<kiLLe512> nm
<nikitis> looks exactly the same
<kiLLe512> i'll google it
<kiLLe512> cool
<kiLLe512> thanks bro
<kiLLe512> you rocks!
<julio> nikitis, same happend to me
<nikitis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSWOvw5N4nU
<julio> i solve re-flash image
<nikitis> save yourself trouble of flashing device for now
<julio> but no boot
<kiLLe512> julio after reflash, it worked?
<kiLLe512> meh
<julio> y try again and EUreka, works!!
<kiLLe512> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLtcj7FdIYA
<blubb_> hello, can anybody tell me how to access the sdcard from command-line?
<Borborygmi> Check if it's available in /media ?
<blubb_> not it isn't
<blubb_> i tried to mount from /mnt and /storage but no success
<muted> hey guys wher do i put the ROOMSERVICE_BRANCHES variable
<ChickenCutlass> blubb_: typically the sdcard is in either /sdcard or /data/media
<tanuk> blubb_: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id
<tanuk> blubb_: That should get all available block devices. If the sdcard is mounted, it will appear in "mount" output.
<blubb_> \msg tanuk there is no disk available
<tanuk> blubb_: Where is no disk available? (And please don't try to private message me. There's no reason to make this a private conversation.)
<blubb_> i can't list the devices
<tanuk> With what command? What is the exact error message?
<blubb_> under which user should i run the command you sent me?
<tanuk> Any user.
<blubb_> in ubuntu chroot-container or android?
<tanuk> blubb_: Mmh, I don't actually know much about ubuntu touch... but try both.
<tanuk> (Assuming that ls and mount are available in android in the first place.)
<blubb_> under android the command is not found
<blubb_> and in ubuntu_chroot i get a crypted messagte
<crypticmofo> yo
<blubb_> sdcard also
<blubb_> ls and mount is available but i could not mount
<blubb_> and mount doesn't list the sdcard
<mainerror> Uhm, is it possible that the SDK introduced some dependency for the KDE framework?
<ptl> how do I dock my Nexus 4 and get the desktop interface?
<t1mp> mainerror: no
<t1mp> mainerror: if it did, it is a mistake
<blubb_> is it possible to access the sdcard from the ubuntu-touch commandline or through adb-shell?
<OrokuSaki> yeah you have to mount it
<OrokuSaki> busybox mount /dev/....   / where you want to mount it
<OrokuSaki> normal mount command always throws something about an invalid argument.. but busybox mount does not
<blubb_> and where can i find the mountpoint of the sdcard?
<OrokuSaki> blubb: its where you want it to be.. typically /sdcard
<blubb_> no the location of the sdcard, not where i want to mount it
<blubb_> i can't find the sdcard in /dev, /mnt, /storage or somewhere else
<gaara_akash> guys i'm having difficulty in setting up a developer environment, opening qt creator to create a new project does not have Applications options to select
<gaara_akash> any idea what to do/
<gaara_akash> ?
<markg85> dpm: back btw :)
<dpm> hey markg85, ok, replied to you on the other channel ;)
<mhall119> markg85: as long as we have a clean separation between what is CLA-covered and what isn't, we should be fine
<markg85> mhall119: sounds like a plan
<flyinghappy> so gettigng an error on building.  it is could not find the main class: com.android.signapk.SignApk. program will exit
<flyinghappy> anybody have any idea what that could be.  I tried googling it and found very little out there on this error
<markg85> mhall119: i would like to know one thing though. I am going to work on my components some more for the next days (it are just 2 components, but the backside of it is quite complicated). But what i'm wondering is the demo application. Is there any possibility for Canonical to even consider using Akonadi?
<mhall119> sorry, what demo application are you talking about?
<ogra_> flyinghappy, zou still have some android apps dir in your configuration ... make sure to not have anything with "apps" in the path in zour cm.dependencies
<markg85> mhall119: just a demo application showing calendar data from QML
<mhall119> markg85: I think our focus right now would be on building the calendar app itself
<mhall119> not a demo app
 * ogra_ curses english keyboards ... 
<netcurli> :D
<markg85> mhall119: that's not what i'm asking :) Let me put it differently. "you folks" are currently making your own calendat backend using SQLite and Javascript. So the question becomes, would Canonical be willing to abbandon that idea and use Akonadi?
<flyinghappy> ogra_, I don't even have a cm.dependencies file in my device tree
<mhall119> markg85: I think if there is a strong case for it, yes
<mhall119> markg85: I'm not overly familiar, so I can't commit to anything
<ogra_> flyinghappy, well, you used one to add your stuff to manifest.xml or default.xml
<mhall119> but in general, if it fits our use cases and requires less work, I think we should use it
<ogra_> (if you followed the porting guide at least)
<markg85> mhall119: the case would be: a dozen of backends, synchronization build in, company backed (kolab and kdab), and an active development team behind it as well. :)
<ogra_> flyinghappy, everything under /apps makes use of the dalvik vm which we dont have in the tree, so it fails to build
<ogra_> (dont have and dont want)
<mhall119> markg85: how does synchronization work?
<flyinghappy> ok
<markg85> mhall119: i do not know the full API in detail, but i know it does that :)
<mhall119> markg85: as long as we can integrate it with the rest of Ubuntu's platform, I'm happy
<mhall119> but if Akonadi uses some other cloud service for syncing, and we couldn't easily make it sync using Ubuntu One, that would be a major drawback
<markg85> mhall119: i'm not aware of any ubuntu one backend, but it should be possible to create one: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=85714
<flyinghappy> I can not fine a /apps anywhere and no cm.dependencies
<flyinghappy> this is the device tree i'm using https://github.com/jholtom/android_device_asus_tf101
<mhall119> markg85: who all is currently using Akonadi?
<mhall119> do you know if Sailfish is using it? or Blackberry?
<markg85> mhall119: i don't know for those two, but i do know that the biggest open source groupware software is running akonadi in it's back: http://www.kolab.org/
<markg85> mhall119: all KDE users are running Akonadi by default
<markg85> mhall119: If you only use contact, calendar or mail in KDE then Akonadi is the one that serves it up
<flyinghappy> ogra_, any idea?  my device tree is https://github.com/jholtom/android_device_asus_tf101
<markg85> mhall119: so it's used quite a lot actually
<flyinghappy> ogra_, i can't find a /apps dir anywhere
<ogra_> flyinghappy, how does your manifest.xml look like ? can you dump it to a pastebin ?
<mhall119> markg85: I'll leave it to the actual developer to decided, but from what you've told me I don't see any obvious reasons why we wouldn't consider it
<markg85> If memory serves me well then it's even being used in some browsers for maintaining the history and the favorites
<flyinghappy> my manifest.xml
<flyinghappy> http://pastebin.com/CCBxYbye
<markg85> mhall119: that's good to hear :)
<Stskeeps> mhall119: we're not using akonadi
<mhall119> Stskeeps: "we" being?
<Stskeeps> sailfish
<ogra_> flyinghappy, hmm, that looks fine
<mhall119> do you have something else you're using?
<Stskeeps> mhall119: while we're not happy about it, we're using tracker
<ogra_> flyinghappy, i fear you have to dig into the makefiles to find whats trying to build app stuff then
<mhall119> tracker? you're not talking about the C# file indexer I hope
<markg85> Stskeeps: Why aren't you using Akonadi then?
<ogra_> mhall119, heh, i was thinking the same :)
<Stskeeps> mhall119: mostly history
 * markg85 is all ears :)
<Stskeeps> ie, we have stuff that works sanely with tracker
<Stskeeps> i hear those json databases are in fashion though for this kind of stuff
<mhall119> markg85: I do have some questions about how using Akonadi would work on the desktop, where we already use evolution-data-server
<markg85> Specially because sailfish isn't on any phone yet so the "history" can't be that big ;)
<flyinghappy> ogra_, crap, this is a screeny of the error if it would me find the make file at all...
<flyinghappy> http://ompldr.org/vaG9rcQ/2013-03-07-063358_1920x1080_scrot.png
<ogra_> sailfish has some history :)
<ogra_> just not as sailfish :)
<markg85> mhall119: feel free to ask, but do know that i'm merely making the data available in QML. I'm not really an Akonadi core dev :)
<ogra_> flyinghappy, yeah, there is definitely a lot of dalvik stuff in there
<ogra_> flyinghappy, did you actually follow the porting guide on the wiki ?
<flyinghappy> for the most part I did
<flyinghappy> I am building on archlinux instead of ubuntu though
<markg85> I have to go. mhall119 if you have more questions, feel free to mail them to me: markg85 [at] gmail [dot] com
<mhall119> markg85: the question would be more for the Ubuntu desktop team, really, since we want to converge everything to a single code base, we wouldn't want to have one calendar store on desktop and a different one on mobile
<mhall119> markg85: ok, thanks for your input today
<markg85> mhall119: thank you for allowing me to give it :)
<ogra_> flyinghappy, hmm, openjdk installed ?
<flyinghappy> jdk6
<flyinghappy> ogra_, found a bunch of delvik stuff in my system.prop stuff
<ogra_> well, it definitely tries to build an apk there
<flyinghappy> ogra_, would that mess it up?
<ogra_> yeah
<flyinghappy> ogra_ Thanks for the help.  I'm gonna keep poking around to see if I can find it.  The funny thing is that somebody is building for my device using this tree...
<ogra_> flgood luck
<ogra_> err
<genii-around> Hashcode: I'm able to loopmount the system.img and edit/examine it but I can't seem to figure out where it might be putting stuff like error logs or boorlogs, etc
<genii-around> ( I'm used to /var/log idea)
<Hashcode> genii-around: need to chroot after adb shell
<Hashcode> then logs are in /var/log
<genii-around> Hashcode: Google tells me Android also keeps logs at /proc/last_kmesg and /dev/log  but I'm not sure if those are discrete areas within each safestrap slot or shared
<Hashcode> You're on a moto phone right?
<Hashcode> Those are part of the devfs and procfs.  They mount with each boot.
<Hashcode> They aren't discrete to each safestrap slot :/
<Hashcode> And /proc/last_kmsg is disabled by Motorola on the stock kernel which is used inside Safestrap
<Hashcode> In the future I can use a kexec kernel in Safestrap which will enable last_kmsg usage if you have crashes or problems booting.
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<pmcgowan> boiko: I just saw the telephony app get in a state taking 100% cpu, is that a known thing or should I bug it
<boiko> pmcgowan: please bug it, never saw that
<pmcgowan> boiko: ack
<boiko> pmcgowan: if you can remember what you did to get there, that would be helpful
<pmcgowan> got one of my wrong number calls
<pmcgowan> I can try to reproduce it
<pmcgowan> but had not seen it before
<boiko> pmcgowan: ok, I can try to reproduce it here too
<larsgk> popey: what about the C++ question?
<popey> larsgk: so, our preference is for pure qml, but C++ isn't out of the question
<popey> pmcgowan: did you speak to someone about launcher icons?
<dragly> About the RSS reader, I'm missing a main landing screen with for instance feeds of the day, most interesting, or just a feed of your choice.
<pmcgowan> popey: was I supposed to?
<popey> pmcgowan: we discussed the problem with the fixed launcher list
<pmcgowan> oh that
<popey> pmcgowan: i thought you said you were going to chase up the fix
<pmcgowan> not yet
<popey> ok
<pmcgowan> I will
<poisonedslo> I think we should have the collated list
<popey> thanks
<poisonedslo> or am I wrong?
<popey> poisonedslo: the collated list of?
<larsgk> popey: Without knowing the plans for Ubuntu across different devices, it could make good sense to keep it in clean QML for portability (on the fly swap app from laptop to phone - continue with same state data, etc.).
<poisonedslo> of all feeds, sorted by time
<dragly> poisonedslo: Showing articles?
<pmcgowan> bfiller: do you know if any patch is imminent for new app installations
<poisonedslo> dragly list with headlines maybe?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: not sure how close it is, Kaleo and ricmm were working on it
<larsgk> popey: it might make sense to have extra modules (C++) in the core libs that we have access to from applications though (common on all platforms).
<dragly> poisonedslo: Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too. Headline + some more info depending on available space + perhaps an article image
<pmcgowan> bfiller: the core apps are building to the ppa now, may be able to use some soon
<bfiller> pmcgowan: which ppa?
<poisonedslo> dragly: maybe headline and when you tap it, the list item expands to show whole article
<popey> bfiller: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<bfiller> cool
<dragly> poisonedslo: I like that idea! :)
<popey> larsgk: sorry, in the other meeting, will have to catch up in a bit..
<larsgk> popey: ok
<dragly> larsgk: About the C++ stuff - when was the discussion and what was it about? Features that should be implemented in C++ for the sake of speed, or something else?
<larsgk> dragly: at some point there were some issues about local storage of blobs and then it came up - if we should always stick with QML and do strange hacks (sometimes) or go C++ for a simpler solution.
<poisonedslo> larsgk: I think database lib should be implemented
<poisonedslo> that could be used across all apps
<larsgk> dragly: poisonedslo:  Do you guys have experience with the launchpad/bzr merge/release process? - I don't
<dragly> larsgk: blobs as in image data and such? Or just generally storing data (I have very little experience with databases in QML)
<poisonedslo> larsgk: no, I'm totally new to this
<poisonedslo> dragly: I have developed DB heavy app, but did all the business logic in c++
<larsgk> poisonedslo: I think we should raise needs for native plugins where needed - and put "votes" to make them platform wide - so it becomes for everyone and across all devices
<poisonedslo> only exposing data models to QML
<dragly> larsgk: No experience, I've just played around with repackaging stuff from Ubuntu's core PPA to another PPA - but no real branching with bzr
<larsgk> I have worked a bit on webkit, which has a very strict (but clean) process.  Who accepts our patches for merge here?
<mhall119> poisonedslo: what is your launchpad nick?
<dragly> poisonedslo: I see. I have done some DB work in Qt C++ myself, but never taken the step from there to QML. Too me it sounds fine to do the DB work in C++ and expose models in QML, but I guess a pretty library in QML could be a nicer solution.
<poisonedslo> mhall119: nejc-pintar
<mhall119> thank you
<larsgk> my understanding here is tha we all work in branches with commits that can be "asked to get merged"
<mhall119> larsgk: that's the way to do it, yes
<larsgk> how do I do git pull --rebase?
<poisonedslo> dragly: since we should do as much as we can in QML it definitely makes sense
<poisonedslo> if I'd manage this project I'd do much stuff in C++
<mhall119> larsgk: you either "bzr merge" from trunk, or install the bzr-rewrite package to get a rebase command
<larsgk> poisonedslo: well.. if we think outside this small app, it could make sense to keep everything in qml for portability
<larsgk> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> the app itself should be pure QML, but if you need to do stuff in C++ you can do it in a separate project that builds a QML plugin for your app
<mhall119> that has the added benefit of allowing other apps to use your plugin components too
<poisonedslo> larsgk: yes, I understand motifs behind this
<larsgk> poisonedslo: think about it - if all apps are QML2 and Ubuntu provides a good core layer libs foundation that is common on all devices (desktop, tablet, phone) - than we have VERY portable apps
<dragly> Another thing: Do we have a design plan already? I.e. a mockup or something?
<poisonedslo> dragly: not that I've seen
<larsgk> I am a bit curious on a higher level here.  IMHO, if Ubuntu Phone does well, not only will it continue what Nokia couldn't (a great Qt5 based Phone) - but wouldn't it also compete with Tizen?
<poisonedslo> larsgk: Tizen is not Qt based AFAIK
<larsgk> one place where I am a bit afraid it might fall behind is on the browser side.  It *needs* to have excellent webapps functionality
<poisonedslo> larsgk: More direct competitor is Sailfish OS
<dragly> poisonedslo: Ok, if there is non currently, perhaps I could take on the work item to create a few that we may discuss?
<larsgk> poisonedslo: I don't mean "tizen is qt based"
<mhall119> poisonedslo: yes, but we're also collaborating with Jolla to keep our SDK's as similar as we can to make porting easier
<poisonedslo> mhall119: great to hear that!
<dragly> larsgk: Any news on Firefox for Ubuntu Phone/Tablet? Even though it is not Qt nor QML, I would love to see it as the main browser for the platform (although it could use some performance tweaking)
<poisonedslo> larsgk: Jolla is currently taking up role of Nokia/Meego ancestor
<ryukafalz> mhall119: And with the Plasma Active devs, right?  Aaron Seigo mentioned that a while ago.
<larsgk> again: I am not convinced on the WebApps side.  AFAIK, it's just snowshoe with mods.  Is anyone focusing on improving the browser for webapps?
<dragly> mhall119: About Jolla, that's great!
<larsgk> poisonedslo: Jolla is nice - but let's see.  Ubuntu taking Qt5/QML2 in as the main apps dev platform and being Ubuntu (great install base already) means a lot
<mhall119> ryukafalz: yup
<larsgk> Can anyone here tell me about the browser?
<poisonedslo> larsgk: I'm hoping at least one of those suceed
<mhall119> larsgk: yes, there was a session at UDS about the browser, but I didn't get to attend it, watching the video is on my todo list
<mhall119> larsgk: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21621/appdev-1303-apps-webbrowser/ might give you some insights into it
<larsgk> mhall119: I have been thinking a bit... I was doing a lot of QA work on the N9 browser as well as some stuff in webkit to support what we needed for the device.  It should not be underestimated
<larsgk> mhall119: from what I've heard - it's basically the INdT snowshoe browser (QtWebKit2 based) with some minor adjustments.
<mhall119> larsgk: that's the start yes, but not the end-goal
<larsgk> mhall119: we *need* to put some love into making the WebApps experience good.  iPhone level being the first target
<mhall119> iPhone has webapp integration?
<larsgk> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> like what?
<larsgk> mhall119: we NEED to have a VERY good and easy flow of finding, installing and using webapps ..
<larsgk> mhall119: save 2 homescreen
<mhall119> larsgk: willcooke is the guy to talk to about that, he's on Australian time though
<mhall119> larsgk: you should join #ubuntu-webapps too
<larsgk> mhall119: stuff like fullscreen support, application icons, different permissions/capabilities for web page vs installed webapp
<mhall119> larsgk: oh, we give way more than that
<larsgk> mhall119: "australian time = old brisbane team"?
 * mhall119 has no idea what that means
<larsgk> mhall119: we also need to make sure that webaudio, webgl, device motion, device location, etc. works
<larsgk> mhall119: brisbane was the qtmobility/part-qml team
<larsgk> mhall119: in Nokia
<mhall119> larsgk: yeah, that's not webapp integration though, that's just general mobile browser
<mhall119> larsgk: oh, I don't think so, Will has been with Canonical for a while
<larsgk> mhall119: true - but I know of many things where we NEED to put some love.  You'd be surprised when you dig in
<larsgk> mhall119: I have a list of some of the demos that only (still) work on iPad/iPhone and N9 (where we had a special branch) - doesn't even work on the latest chrome 4 android
<larsgk> mhall119: dothisathome.com
<mhall119> lukaszgut: what is your Launchpad nick?
<lukaszgut> mhall119, its lgut
<mhall119> thanks
<larsgk> mhall119: if we do this right, we will have an extremely powerful combo of QML and real WebApps capabilities... if we don't put enough love in the Browser/WebApps direction, it will be useless
<twilson_> evening all!
<larsgk> mhall119: useless as in "just need the last 1% of capabilities to make it work"
<dragly> mhall119: I moved up three items in the RSS etherpad (mockup design, tag view and landing page) that I could start on. Should/can I also update the blueprint?
<mhall119> larsgk: you should definitely talk to willcooke then
<mhall119> dragly: if you're going to be working on them, yes
<larsgk> mhall119: would it be possible for you to send a common mail? (larsgk@gmail.com) ... I have a talk in a few days and my brain hurts from preparations (http://opensourcedays.org/2013/content/education-kit-built-webapps-raspberry-pi-and-arduino ) - I can then do a proper intro, etc. there
<mhall119> larsgk: I'd be happy to
<mhall119> larsgk: what's your full name?
<larsgk> mhall119: Lars Knudsen
<mhall119> thanks
<larsgk> mhall119: well.. Lars Gunder Knudsen ;)
<cartman__> Hello !
<cartman__> Can the ubuntu for tablets could works with the pengpod ?
<cartman__> Pengpod700/1000 ; Allwinner A10
<cartman__> Why allways nexus ??
<mhall119> Nexus was easy, cheap and available
<ryukafalz> On that note, when the image has CDMA support, will it work with existing Android drivers?  (I have a CDMA Galaxy Nexus, and people at XDA have gotten the image flashed, but of course the radio doesn't work yet.)
<cartman__> ryukafalz : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cartman__> Pengpod tablets are cheaper than all (100 $)
<pmcgowan> ryukafalz: yes it should work once cdma is added
<ryukafalz> pmcgowan: Great, thanks
<cartman__> Is ubuntu tablets allow allwinner processors ?
<cartman__> ubuntu for tablets*
<dragly> I'm off. Nice meeting you guys! Bye bye!
<cartman__> When the RC comes, all tablets could works with ?
<cartman__> (in october i think)
<cartman__> is my question stupid ?
<ryukafalz> cartman__: CyanogenMod doesn't have official support for Allwinner chipsets.  A dev on XDA had an image for some A10 tablets, but he's no longer developing that.  So it's possible someone could get it to work, but in my opinion it seems unlikely.
<padme1> cartman__ just because canonical released development images for the nexus devices, doesn't mean all current devices are going to have official support
<cartman__> ah ok :(
<padme1> what's going to happen is that ubuntu hardware is going to be lunched
<padme1> and that's the official support
<padme1> the current releases are just for testing, not for final consumers
<cartman__> thank you for your answers :)
<padme1> np
<Jaffa> Hmm, so I upgraded from the original SDK to the latest one using the instructions posted, but qtchooser gives: qtchooser: could not exec '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qtchooser': No such file or directory
<Jaffa> 'qtchooser is the latest version' according to apt
<gabriel_> guys, if I install ubuntu toucH on my tablet, am I going to be able to use the classic interface when I have a keyboard attached?
<neokore> Weather team, are you here guys?
<neokore> popey: nobody?
<popey> in #ubuntu-touch-meeting ☺
<neokore> ouch!
<popey> sorry ☺
<ogra_> meh, yppou created a separate meeting channel ?
<dank101> any galaxy S3 att owners with ROM creating knowladge
<dank101> anyone?
<gabrielbsb> guys, if I install ubuntu toucH on my tablet, am I going to be able to use the classic interface when I have a keyboard attached?
<wastrel> no because that isn't working yet
<gabrielbsb> but will it work in the future? when the final build is released
<doomlord> it seems the claims of desktop convergance have been retracted a little:
<doomlord> they say that full desktop convergance wont be supported on mainstream tablets
<doomlord> only intel ones
<wastrel> requires hardware support or something
<doomlord> bu there's some hope seeing ubuntu-desktop on arm
<doomlord> i would like to see the opposite approach, basically taking that and enhancing it
<matge> will it rain tomorrow?
<doomlord> one step at a time, eg. customizing the window manager / 'expo'/'scale' etc for better touch support, etc
<matge> there seem to be a lot of fortune teller around :)
<doomlord> perhaps with more touchscreen laptops around people will do these enhancements
<Proxymalz> Hello everybody. I got a problem
<doomlord> i think you could turn expo/scale into a touch-friendly interface
<Proxymalz> i'm working at 12.10 and connect with my galaxy nexus
<Proxymalz> while download the computer lost connection to server
<Proxymalz> the connection problem was solved i try install mainline kernel
<Proxymalz> now i can't restart download package from server because the passphrase is incompatible
<RobbyF> whoa whoa, stop everything, no daily build?
<RobbyF> to many summits in one week
<RobbyF> :)
<Proxymalz> ok i have solved the problem, delete the directory phablet-flash and downloading the files again.
<Proxymalz> exit
<ogra_> rsalveti, pmcgowan ^^^ is someone looking into the failed build ?
<ogra_> seems the #14 image didnt succeed
<RobbyF> oh
<ogra_> RobbyF, thanks a lot for pointing it out !
<ogra_> the vUDS kind of distracted us all, so nobody noticed
<RobbyF> I find that hard to beleive I was the first one to note this :)
<RobbyF> I mean not first one *
<RobbyF> wait. lol
<RobbyF> you know what I mean
<RobbyF> harlem shake in my headphones is distracting me.
<ogra_> heh
<gaara_akash> im having difficulty trying to find "Ubuntu.Components in the qml file
<gaara_akash> any help would be appreciated
<rsalveti> ogra_: indeed
<rsalveti> ogra_: ibs_sync #603 completed. Result was FAILURE
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> ogra_: failed to get the ubuntu image from ibs
<pmcgowan> rsalveti: ricmm restarted it
<ogra_> seems sorted
<rsalveti> cool
<pmcgowan> gaara_akash: what are you looking for?
 * rsalveti gets back to bed
<ogra_> RobbyF, there should eb a new image later
<ogra_> *be
<ogra_> and thankss again for the notification
<RobbyF> ok :)
<gaara_akash> i've tried installing as per instructions given on the developer.ubuntu website
<RobbyF> np, it's usually up 11 hours ago
<ogra_> yep
<pmcgowan> gaara_akash: oh you may need to fix the qmake path
<gaara_akash> ah, where do i do that?
<ogra_> i'll add some checking code to the sync script that copies it to cdimage tomorrw so we get notofocations
<ogra_> *noti
<pmcgowan> gaara_akash: youa re trying to use qtcreator?
<gaara_akash> yes
<pmcgowan> do what it says here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259719/qt-quick-ui-templates-missing-from-qt-creators-new-file-or-project-dialog
<pmcgowan> and remove the qt4 path as well
<gaara_akash> thanks
<pmcgowan> np
<gaara_akash> pmcgowan, that seemed to solve my problem, but i imported https://code.launchpad.net/~danielholm/musicapp/trunk
<gaara_akash> and its showing me errors in the import statement,
<gaara_akash> utouch-workspace/musicapp/MusicApp.qml:2: error: QML module not found
<gaara_akash> Import paths:
<gaara_akash> For qmake projects, use the QML_IMPORT_PATH variable to add import paths.
<gaara_akash> For qmlproject projects, use the importPaths property to add import paths.
<gaara_akash> pmcgowan, still hasnt solved
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-08
<Guest42689> has there been any updates on the nexus 4 ubuntu with data working?
<Guest42689> ???
<robru> Guest42689, not that I'm aware of
<Guest42689> THAT SUCKS why are they being so slow
<ekaknr> hello !
<ekaknr> I just installed Ubuntu touch on my nexus 10...
<ekaknr> but I can't get a proper user name ?
<ekaknr> anyone help me ?
<leaveboy> is anyone here
<leaveboy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting  in this page
<leaveboy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Building_the_Android_pieces how can i do next
<leaveboy> to download the source code
<leaveboy> and compile the src
<leaveboy> * anyone help me!
<Namidairo> "how can I do next"
<Namidairo> up there with "how do I do english"
 * RobbyF flashes the latest daily image now :)
<RobbyF> my biggest wish is for auto screen lock lol.
<RobbyF> my display was on all day today. going to burn my screen quickly if I keep forgetting
<RobbyF> maybe not new but I see a music player place holder now
<leaveboy> clear
<trevor_> hey...anyone know if i should follow the Touch guide or nexus7 guide for installing ubuntu on my nexus 7
<trevor_> i already tried the tutorial specifically for nexus 7
<trevor_> didnt work
<sss_> im trying to port to motorola photon q 4g
<sss_> lte
<coderzstas> hi guys .. any 1 can help ... cant get wifi working ... on modprobe bcmdhd
<coderzstas> got
<coderzstas> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.0.68-evervolv+/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<coderzstas> root@localhost:/home/phablet# ifconfig Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output
<rob_____> is there any chance to install Ubuntu Touch on (HTC/Google) Nexus One?
<rob_____> or is the hardware to old.
<dun1982> rob_____: Well, I have heard that the minimum system requirements are dual core soc and 1gb ram. Does Nexus one have those?
<gac> if nikez gets anywhere with the HTC Desire port then that should give you an idea of what's possible
<gac> as it's essentially the same hardware (although the N1 only has 512MB of RAM, the Desire/bravo has 576)
<rob_____> yeah, unluckily the nexus one got only 512mb ram.
<rob_____> i'm not sure about the cpu.
<gac> it's a 1GHz single-core Snapdragon
<rob_____> ok, so no dualcore either.
<dun1982> Ok, it might start, but it is not fun at the part :)
<dun1982> part => park
<gac> there's a wiki page for the desire/bravo though, and nikez is a pretty accomplished android developer (managed to get one of the only acceptable ICS ROMs on the Desire, IMO)
<gac> so I'm sure if it's possible, he'll get it working somehow
<dun1982> Yeah, but if you have ever run linux on arm, you definetly want to have punch in the cpu...
<rob_____> @gac can you supply the link?
<gac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/bravo
<rob_____> thanks.
<gac> nothing for the N1/passion yet
<gac> but they're very similar devices, so I would think once the desire port works, it's a fairly easy jump from there to the N1
<rob_____> yeah, the hardware is pretty much the same.
<dun1982> ie. if the snapdragon is anything to go with this device: http://www.qnap.com/en/index.php?lang=en&sn=822&c=1655&sc=1656&t=1659&n=6682&g=1 I would not want to run ubuntu-touch in it :)
<dun1982> I ran debian with desktop with that machine and it was slow...
<rob_____> dun1982: actually the Nexus-1 got an QSD8250
<Guest95636> hi
<Dinesh> Hi guys... how do I install ubuntu touch on a intel atom processor based tablet
<ogra_> Dinesh, you cant yet
<Dinesh> i see thanks anyway for ur answer
<ogra_> Dinesh, ubuntu touch is based on cyanogenmod 10.1 ... it would need to get x86 support first
<Dinesh> is there any plans or timeline
<Dinesh> when this will be done
<ogra_> depends on cyanogenmod ... i saw some patches there for x86 support ... but they need to accept etc
<Dinesh> ok thanks
<ogra_> ubuntu only focuses on netus devices currently ... such ports have to come from the community
<ogra_> *nexus
<muted> hey guys anyone know how to set this
<muted> Use the ROOMSERVICE_BRANCHES environment variable to specify a list of fallback branches
<muted> i knw it has something to do with roomservice.py
<muted> hey guys anyone know how to set this
<muted> i knw it has something to do with roomservice.py
<muted> Use the ROOMSERVICE_BRANCHES environment variable to specify a list of fallback branches
<tyrany> media-player 22 hours ago  Successfully built on phablet team did someone here tested the 08.1 version?
<dun1982> Hm... odd question but why would anyone want to install Ubuntu touch to x86 tab? Ie, my default you can run the latest Ubutnu desktop in that kind of machine...
<psivaa> ogra_: just reported bug 1152568 on the nexus 7 installation of ubuntu desktop pre-installed image
<ubot5> bug 1152568 in ubuntu-nexus7 "Ubuntu Desktop Preinstalled armhf+nexus7 for Raring Daily fails to complete the installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152568
<psivaa> not sure if this the right channel for this
<ogra_> not really, thats the desktop image, but thanks
<om26er> i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595742/ build lp:unity/phabel
<om26er> lp:unity/phablet
<om26er> what am I missing. I have all the deps installed
<psivaa> ogra_: ok, ill remember that
<inthespring> where can i find a roadmap of any kind for ubuntu touch os?
<adracamas> Anyone know how often they update or if there is a snapshot FTP of sorts for their progress?
<Borborygmi> Daily images can be found here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<adracamas> Spectacualr!  Thank you so much.  Very eager for when it's more refined.
<adracamas> -.- spectacular even.
<om26er> mzanetti, build fails for qml-phone-shell http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595742/
<om26er> after adding this ppa https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa I did:
<om26er> apt-get build-dep qml-phone-shell
<mzanetti> om26er: quantal?
<om26er> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> om26er: hmm... _should_ work fine there...
<om26er> on another try i also see: fatal error: UnityCore/PeoplePreview.h: No such file or directory
<om26er> compilation terminated.
<om26er> i wonder where does that come from, might I need a different version of unity-core
<mzanetti> om26er: try the ./build script. I think it has a -s parameter that sets up dependencies
<om26er> mzanetti, with that i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595831/
<om26er> pstolowski might know, i don't see him here though
<mzanetti> om26er:
<mzanetti> $  dpkg -S /usr/include/Unity-6.0/UnityCore/PeoplePreview.h
<mzanetti> libunity-core-6.0-dev: /usr/include/Unity-6.0/UnityCore/PeoplePreview.h
<Guest9547> i can install ubuntu touch on galaxy mini s5570? maybe recompiling all
<mzanetti> om26er: I have libunity-core-6.0-dev: 6.12.0phablet5~quantal1
<om26er> mzanetti, there
<om26er> mzanetti, i have libunity-core-6.0-dev:
<om26er>   Installed: 6.12.0-0ubuntu0.2
<om26er>   Candidate: 6.12.0phablet5~quantal1
<om26er> mzanetti, but installing that would remove unity, is that normal ?
<Guest9547> on device?
<Guest9547> i wish install ubuntu touch on galaxy s5570 can????
<mzanetti> om26er: don't think so... but admittely I don't run the old unity
<mzanetti> Guest9547: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Guest9547> i wish make the porting of ubuntu touch on samsung galaxy mini s5570 can?????
<dun1982> Start with mzanetti's links.
<dun1982> But be noted that it might be not possible to get the port running with your device.
<AlanBell> with the phablet-flash thing is there a download only option?
<AlanBell> so I am on fast broadband today, will install on a nexus tomorrow with limited or no networking available?
<RobbyF> AlanBell, I don't know if there is an option but you for sure can download the files to flash later.
<Borborygmi> Would it be possible to connect a wlan adapter on OTG in Ubu Touch?
<RobbyF> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130308.1/
<AlanBell> gosh, which one do I need for a Nexus 7?
<pmcgowan> AlanBell: grouper, and phablet
<AlanBell> which grouper?
<asdf__> clear
<asdf__> hello?
<asdf__> is anyone here?
<asdf__> f this
<RobbyF> lol
<dank101> I know that I am intelligent, because I know that I know nothing - Socrates
<mzanetti> om26er: have you been successful with building?
<om26er> mzanetti, no, i downloaded raring now to test there
<mzanetti> om26er: no... chances with raring are worse..
<Llusato> Hello, my device is a Motorola razr And is not supported by Cyanogen. Will I be able too install ubuntu phone on my device?
<gianguido> ohai chan
<Llusato> Hello. Is any one there?
<smartboyhw> Hello
<Llusato> I asked my question before. Can you see it?
<gianguido> Llusato, what question?
<smartboyhw> Llusato, on your question: NOt sure.....
<Llusato> Ok
<Llusato> Many thanks
<Llusato> Hello, my device is a Motorola razr And is not supported by Cyanogen. Will I be able too install ubuntu phone on my device?
<gianguido> if your device have an unlocked bootloader and there are already some cyanogen ports... it's possible
<Llusato> OK I'll check. Many thanks!
<gianguido> ;)
<malac0da> almost positive the razr does not have an unlocked bootloader
<malac0da> and if CM was unofficially ported it was via 2nd init
<Llusato> What isa 2nd init?
<malac0da> http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-06-14/2nd-init._what_it_is_and_how_it_works
<malac0da> from the guy who pioneered it with the Droid X
<Llusato> OK. Thanks!:-)
<malac0da> by bad he borroed it from someone else
<malac0da> my
<malac0da> UGH
<malac0da> It compiles but it doesnt boot...
<gianguido> malac0da, what device?
<malac0da> transformer prime
<malac0da> Not sure if its the files I am making or my device
<gianguido> logcat?
<malac0da> I cant logcat while its booting
<malac0da> well attempting
<malac0da> I am copying files to try it again
<malac0da> flashed and attempted to boot and no adb connectivity
<malac0da> :/
<k1l> Akiva-Mobile: can you fix your connection, please?
<malac0da> lol
<gianguido> guys
<gianguido> what about core apps?
<rferrazz> mmrazik, are you there?
<k1l> gianguido: core apps are like the gapps from android. that is a packages of standard apps
<gianguido> yeah i know that lol
<gianguido> i've wrote a bad question
<gianguido> there is a ppa where it's possible to download coreapps for standard ubuntu
<k1l> the write a better question :)
<gianguido> they're compiled for arm too?
<gianguido> ok, i'll reply to my own question: yes, they're built for arm too
<gianguido> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<gianguido> doing a little python ubuntu touch daily downloader, i've to waste time lol
<davidcalle> gianguido, that doesn't sound like time wasted at all, what does it do?
<gianguido> davidcalle, download the latest rootfs and cm base from ubuntu servers, copy it via adb and reboot into recovery
<davidcalle> gianguido, useful
<gianguido> a little bit lol
<davidcalle> :)
<Minste> Anyone got networking working on Nexus 4 without wifi?
<ogra_> Minste, you mean 3G ? thats not implemented
<Minste> okay, thanks. Then i'll have to wait like everybody else I guess :P
<payloadd> hi. i try to use QWebPage (webkit) in my project, but the libqt5webkit5-dev package installs the header in QtWebKitWidgets/QWebPage which is not like documented in thq Qt 5 docs
<payloadd> is this intended? or is it something different? webkit 1 and 2 related??
<payloadd> i use the ppa version of the package which is 0.0.1 behind of raring
<payloadd> also qtcreator won't link it
<payloadd> does anyone else tried to use webkit in 12.10 or 12.04 via the sdk?
<Riussi> any of the core apps utilizing a c++ plugin ?
<payloadd> Riussi: i don't think so. in the trunk code of each app is no cpp file. but maybe sooner or later
<payloadd> i write a plugin myself right now
<Riussi> yes, i was just wondering if there was a readymade template to use
<payloadd> yes there is
<payloadd> qtcreator offers it
<payloadd> and well recently there were blog posts about Friends component https://blogs.gnome.org/kenvandine/2013/03/07/introducing-friends/
<genii-around> Hashcode: I found something very odd on my system. After I copied over files from my computer to the phone, their md5 alters. Then if I just unzip the file locally and rezip it, the new file has the md5 which the original has when I copy it to the phone.
<genii-around> Hashcode: So the roms which I couldn't run before, i repacked and now they run
<Hashcode> very odd indeed.
<genii-around> Hashcode: So I'm repacking the phablet-20130301-cm_solana.zip  and going to try in a little while to see if that works
<matge> I noticed that piping with adb corrupts binary data
<Hashcode> genii-around: let me know how that goes.
<genii-around> matge: What's really weird... I check the md5 on my ext4... is good. I copy it to the vfat of my sdcard-ext and then check the md5, is different. I copy it back to a new filename on the ext4 and recheck the md5, it's reverted to the good md5 again
<Riussi> ok. thx
<matge> I had this once with broken ide cables back in the days
<genii-around> matge: Even weirder: the md5 it reports when the file is on the phone, is the same md5 i end up with after I repack and check it on my box
<matge> cpu or memory problem? maybe just the md5 calculation is broken
<genii-around> Hashcode: Well, it's not caught in a reboot cycle which seems hopeful
<Hashcode> genii-around is silent.. this means he is playing w/ previews.. :P
<Nimble> hey Hashcode, did you know that CMDA phone calls work with ubuntu touch on the droid 3?
<Nimble> because the thread on xda seems to imply that only gsm does
<steuersatz> qml-phone-shell takes 45%~75% cpu even when display off, don't know when started. any body interested, bevor i kill the process?
<Nimble> CDMA*, that is
<genii-around> Hashcode: No, work got busy... came back just now and it was still black screen. Pulled the battery now and going to try another boot
<genii-around> Boot-looping again :/
<Sve> hi
<Sve> i need some help with the touch developer preview
<Sve> some can help me, please?
<Sve> someone*
<Sve> sorry i logged out
<OrokuSaki> Anyone know how to resize the onscreen keyboard? Or where those settings are?
<Sve> who was the one talking to me?
<Sve> :(
<pmcgowan> bfiller: does the keyboard just work from the device grid unit setting?
<mhall119> any calculator app developers about?
<Riussi> i have a few questions on platform integration. where can we get the user's current location for the clock app?
<Hashcode> Nimble: I didn't know that
<Nimble> well, it works on mine at least
<Hashcode> genii-around which device again?
<Hashcode> Nimble: very interesting..
<Nimble> indeed.
<Hashcode> I was under the impression that only GSM support was in
<Hashcode> What build are you running?
<Nimble> 3/1
<genii-around> Hashcode: Milestone XT860
<Hashcode> (Ubuntu build.. not the android layer)
<Nimble> o
<Nimble> er
<Nimble> the one you posted in the thread for 3/1
<Hashcode> genii-around can you make sure the ubuntu fs is extracting correctly?
<Hashcode> Nimble the large 500mb image is updated nightly by Ubuntu
<Nimble> oh, that
<Nimble> I believe I downloaded it on the 4th
<Hashcode> I'm wondering if they've added CDMA 3g support.
<Nimble> doesn't seem like it, I had to connect to wifi for internet
<Nimble> but I can flash the newest build real quick and see what happens
<Hashcode> oh
<Hashcode> nm 3g/4g data isn't implemented
<Hashcode> I don't know if I actually tested phone calls..
<Hashcode> Mostly I dev on devices w/o a SIM in them
<genii-around> Hashcode: Yes, Safestrap reports it extracted OK... and then when I copy the system.img to the computer and loopmount it, all the files match what's in the armhf zip
<Hashcode> And you've installed the android layer .zip after that right
<Nimble> Riussi, you can get the right timezone on the clock by following some steps in a wiki page.. let me find it for you
<Hashcode> All of this in rom-slot4
<Nimble> Riussi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Timezone
<krabador> yes, yes, all really good, but WHY UbuntuTouch WILL BE USABLE!!!
<krabador> :D
<krabador> ehm, WHEN
<Nimble> it's recommended that you do it through ssh by installing openssh on your phone
<Nimble> oh, I reread your question and I see you are asking something totally different.. hah
<genii-around> Hashcode: Yes, the quantal image first, then the solana image, etc
<Riussi> thx
<genii-around> Hashcode: Also clearing the dalvik cache, etc.
 * genii-around ponders buying a Photon Q and modifying it to take a sim card instead
<Hashcode> lol
<Hashcode> in rom-slot4 right?
<genii-around> Hashcode: Maybe I'll tinker with the provider settings in the prop file.... Yup, slot 4
<Hashcode> Do you see anything being created in /data outside of the ubuntu dir?
<genii-around> Nope
<Hashcode> So it's just not booting at all atm.
<Hashcode> Have you been able to boot any of the kexec ROMs in the past?
<genii-around> Hashcode: Since I found out about this md5 weirdness today, I repacked the KEXEC-JB-full_solana-20121018.zip and KEXEC-cm-9-20121108-UNOFFICIAL-solana.zip  which both install and run OK ( although they don't see my provider settings )
<genii-around> ( the un-repacked ones fail )
<Hashcode> When you say "repacked"
<Hashcode> um
<Hashcode> What safestrap are you on?
<Hashcode> Those are quite old.
<Hashcode> 3.05?
<genii-around> Hashcode: Yes, SS 3.05
<rferrazz> mhall119, are you there?
<genii-around> Hashcode: By repack, I mean... I do: unzip phablet-20130301-cm_solana.zip     then: zip -r phablet-solana-new.zip META-INF/ system/         and for the quantal image: unzip quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip then: zip -r  manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130306-1.tar  META-INF/
<mhall119> rferrazz: yup
<genii-around> Well, the second zip command there I didn't put the new zipfile name, but you get the idea
<rferrazz> mhall119, we have a subfolder called Simple in the calculator application
<rferrazz> that isn't copied
<rferrazz> with cp -r
<mhall119> rferrazz: I'll add that to my branch
<mhall119> give me a few minutes
<rferrazz> ok! thank you!
<mhall119> np
<genii-around> Hashcode: The repack for the quantal is actually: zip -r new-quantal.zip manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130306-1.tar  binary/ META-INF/
<genii-around> Work, back in 8-10
<mhall119> rferrazz: pushed a new revision, it'll include both Simple and Scientific
<rferrazz> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> rferrazz: no problem, I'm not packaging expert, so if you want do this a different way feel free
<mhall119> I just copied the packaging script from the notepad-qml app that's part of the SDK
<rferrazz> mhall119: i found that including directories names is not the best but including unit tests neither, so let's use it!
<rferrazz> including=using
<rferrazz> i have to go now, thank you for your help, bye!
<vandenoever> this may be sacrileg, but can i run ubuntu phone sdk on fedora?
<ali1234> Mirv: i found where my qtcreator is picking up /opt: ~/.config/Nokia/qtcreator/qtversion.xml
<ali1234> and also ~/.config/QtProject/qtcreator/qtversion.xml
<ali1234> deleted them, now it works
<ali1234> well, sort of
<ali1234> now i only have Qt5 for desktop
<Tofe> Hi!
<RobbyF> Hello
 * popey tickles RobbyF 
<RobbyF> :)
<Tofe> Stskeeps: do you know where I can find the source code that is used to compile hybris on the touch ? Is it simply the same as the upstream code ?
<ali1234> Tofe: https://code.launchpad.net/phablet-extras
<ali1234> and no it is not the same as upstream
<Tofe> ok, I'll have a little look, I'm interested in the changes :) thanks !
<bcurtiswx> is the tablet/phone developer-preview going to get changed to the live stuff anytime soon?
<bcurtiswx> assuming there is live stuff out there right now
<RobbyF> There are daily builds
<bcurtiswx> RobbyF, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ ?
<RobbyF> yes
<Nimble> Hashcode, is the image linked to in your post always the newest daily build?
<Hashcode> Yes.
<Nimble> ok, cool~
<Hashcode> using the /current dir on the end
<bcurtiswx> im assuming theres a non-preview and the most recent stuff they're working on somewhere, right?
<RobbyF> Not that I can think of. it's all really open and available on launchpad
<RobbyF> they do have images and plans posted as well that i've seen for core-apps
<bcurtiswx> RobbyF, OK thx
<bmpa2020> Hey - I wanted to ask if Ubuntu touch could be installed on a HTC Wildfire (2011)?
<RobbyF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices - I don't see it yet.
<bmpa2020> Thanks RobbyF!
<RobbyF> np
<ptl> hi all, I installed all the packages from http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ on my Ubuntu 12.10 but when I call QT Creator I cannot start a new project with Qt Quick 2 UI, only Qt Quick 1 UI. How can I correct this?
<ptl> no clue?
<matzipanini> hey, anyone around?
<holstein> matzipanini: i would just ask
<matzipanini> there seem to be quite some general design guidelines
<matzipanini> but i think different core applications might have
<matzipanini> different interaction types for the same action
<matzipanini> is there an interaction guideline, should we have one?
<ptl> hi all, I installed all the packages from http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ on my Ubuntu 12.10 but when I call QT Creator I cannot start a new project with Qt Quick 2 UI, only Qt Quick 1 UI. How can I correct this? Is there any package lacking?
<Nimble> Hashcode: newest build doesn't seem to boot
<ptl> ...and, there's no /opt/qt5/bin directory. But there is a /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5 directory
<ptl> c'mon, you know the answer, just tell me and I'll stop bugging you
<ptl> again, I followed the instructions here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/#step-get-toolkit -- but a QtQuick 2 UI option does not appear to me, and it should
<matzipanini> ptl: apt update, apt install again maybe?
<andy> hi to all
<andy> I am pretty new
<ptl> matzipanini: did and update, apt-get install the components again? I removed the qtcreator conf from ~/.config but it did not solve the problem
<andy> wondering if ubuntu phone will support bluetooth obex natively
<ptl> reinstalling is a windows trick, never seen it working in linux
<netcurli> ptl: do you have libbotan installed?
<netcurli> http://askubuntu.com/questions/259363/qtcreator-plugins-and-templates-missing
<matzipanini> andy: does ubuntu support it? if so, yes
<ptl> lemme check
<ptl> [18:45] [root@trololo ~]# dpkg -l | grep libbotan
<ptl> ii  libbotan-1.10-0                           1.10.3-1                                               amd64        multiplatform crypto library
<ptl> yes
<ptl> will try that address you told me, thanks
<andy> matzipanini: thanx, 'couse android is not seen as a phone via bluetooth
<andy> matzipanini: no services at all
<ptl> trying to reinstall...
<matzipanini> andy: let me double check... i was reading about bluetooth obex on wikipedia
<matzipanini> andy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryBluetooth details about different in ubuntu at the moment, however i think a big chunk depend on gnome now, and i'm not sure what's it's state is going to bee in the near future
<matzipanini> especially on the phone
<matzipanini> my guess is that they will be there at some point
<andy> matzipanini: thnak you indeed :)
<ptl> didn't help
<ptl> why can't a get a qtquick 2 ui?
<ptl> *I get
<netcurli> maybe Mirv can help..
<ptl> I'll try to retrace the stepts in a virtual machine I have here
<ptl> *steps
<ptl> weird, installing the tools uninstalls qdbus
<ptl> on my VM
<netcurli> ptl: you might want to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1135336
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1135336 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Qt Creator misconfigures itself if qt4-qmake is installed or if the whole ubuntu-sdk isn't installed before the first run" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ptl> will check, thanks, netcurli
<ptl> netcurli: that was it, removed qt4-qmake and ~/.config/QtProject and restart qtcreator, it works now. Thank you very much! Also subscribed to the bug
 * genii-around makes more coffee and wrestles with his phone
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-09
<PHYLLSMOYO> hello
<PHYLLSMOYO> please help me with installing ubuntu to the galaxy tab 10.1
<Kris_away> I currently have a game client written in OpenGL 2.1+, is there an easy way to develop for ES 2.0 on desktop and simulate the mobile environment like android and ios can?
<kostkon> Kris_away, try asking also in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Kris_away> I guess my second question may be more suitable here... what's the cheapest thing that can run ubuntu touch that has half decent es2 performance? I'm not sure what to get.
<ali1234> a nexus 4
<ali1234> or 7, i think they are same price
<ali1234> also http://stackoverflow.com/q/1179249/1001513
<Borborygmi> I dislike how Google Play store won't work in the Netherlands, but will work in Germany. ¬_¬ I live 5 minutes away from Germany... XD
<Borborygmi> (For devices, that is. :p)
<Bobby_> hey guys any dev happening for htc one x. XDA said discontinued on the porting process so was just curious
 * krabador are waiting UbuntuTouch for daily use.
<Kev> Hi all.
<krabador> hi
<Guest96933> is flashing Ubuntu to a mobile device limited only to nexus right now?
<krabador> Guest96933, officially yes, but Canonical have done a porting guide, that let users and community port ubuntu on other devices
<krabador> now, the developer preview are working in many devices
<krabador> and for many are coming
<krabador> Guest96933, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices you can look at here
<Guest96933> Cool. I have an android phone I wont be using, so I want to try flashing Ubuntu onto it for testing reasons. It's an Xperia Ion.
<Guest96933> thanks for the link
<krabador> :)
<krabador> for now on xperia s, and xperia t works right
<krabador> but if you've some time hd space and a not too much old pc, you can try to build your own, following the porting guide
<krabador> the only condition, is if xperia ion is cm10.1 supported
<Guest96933> i'm not so sure if I'm technically inclined, haha. Unless the guide is of fairly moderate difficulty. I'm no expert.
<krabador> Guest96933, eh :), Don't fear the guide :)
<Guest96933> where can I find it?
<krabador> here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Guest96933> thanks krabador
<krabador> Guest96933, no problem :)
<krabador> Guest96933, how much memory ion have inside'
<krabador> ?
<Guest96933> internal memory?
<Guest96933> the internal is 12 gigs.
<krabador> Guest96933, ram?
<Guest96933> 1 gig
<krabador> Guest96933, ok, ubuntu touch, when ready , will require 1 gb min.
<Guest96933> I'll just put my phone in the microwave for 30 seconds. that will give it more ram, right?
<hipboi> :O
<krabador> Guest96933, if you leave it 30 min, it will have tegra4
<Guest96933> yeah, unfortunately this guide if def. above my threshold of difficulty.
<Guest96933> is*
<Kris_away> NEVER put old Nokias in microwave, you'll unleash the demonic power that gives them their strength
<Guest96933> lol
<krabador> Kris_away, this would help nokia to rise again...
<krabador> and leave microsoft .
 * krabador are put Nokia N70 on microwave
<Kris_away> Nokia's CEO is retarded, Nokia can make nice hardware, all it needs is Android.
<krabador> Kris_away, yes, developers are gone away from nokia
<krabador> some of them are in develop of sailfish os
<Kris_away> I was given a demo N9 long time ago, loved the hardware A LOT, oh god symbian was bad.
<Kris_away> Wait, N9 was meego... it was the previous one
<Kris_away> N8
<krabador> yes N9 was meego
<krabador> some of meego will be tizen, some will be sailfishos
<Kris_away> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N8 I got one of those a while before it came out, liked the hardware, nothing amazing but really nice, decent camera too... Y U NO ANDRIOD OR OPEN OS
<krabador> this year will be really electric
<krabador> Kris_away, yes, wasted hardware
<krabador> Guest96933, why you don't use the xperia ion?
<Guest96933> it's a phone that was built to die.
<Guest96933> I've gone through 3 already
<krabador> Guest96933, have you tried cm10.1 ?
<krabador> Guest96933, http://freexperiaproject.com/
<Guest96933> ive never head of this. checking it out now. although the main issue i've always had is hardware.
<Guest96933> audio outputs dying, screen dying, speaker dying. no physical damage/ water damage.
<Guest96933> all under warranty
<krabador> Guest96933, great...really bad
<krabador> Kris_away, have you tried to hack N8 someway?
<Kris_away> krabador: Naa, it was a loaner from Nokia, never kept it for myself
<krabador> Kris_away, oh, ok
<Jackson> hey
<Jackson99> hey
<Jackson99> anyone know how to get rid of the onbard contacts and messages
<Jackson99> also how do you close open apps
<Jackson99> hello anyone?
<malac0da> so I finally got it kind of booted I guess on a transformer prime
<malac0da> I got a black screen
<malac0da> still no adb thoguh
<Mirv> ptl: sounds like qt creator misconfiguration, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1135336
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1135336 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Qt Creator misconfigures itself if qt4-qmake is installed or if the whole ubuntu-sdk isn't installed before the first run" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mirv> ali1234: thanks a lot! I've seen the .config/Nokia sometimes, but not with the newest versions. I upgraded at least the bug description now to mention that config/Nokia as well (it already had .config/Qt*
<Namidairo> malac0da: lol
<agwblack> Hi all, Is there a way to programatically select a tab, e.g. if you press a button in one tab then another tab will be selected?
<lilstevie> Namidairo, are you lol'ing at the fact that he is calling that booted?
<lilstevie> :p
<agwblack> The api documentation is somewhat...sparse
<Namidairo> no, I'm laughing at the fact he even got that far
<lilstevie> Namidairo, is there any reason for that
<Namidairo> probably my fault
<lilstevie> lol
<lilstevie> wouldn't surprise me
<lilstevie> ;)
<Namidairo> the tf300t and tf700t work, so it probably is my fault.
<lilstevie> no doubt
<lilstevie> cm10.1 also works just fine so...
<Namidairo> surfaceflinger magically breaks
<lilstevie> herh
<lilstevie> heh
 * darkdragon-001[A is now away - Reason : Auto-Away (Away from Keyboard for 30 minutes)
<oh7fdn> love those afk-messages, could there be anything more spam
<smartboyhw> lol
<Namidairo> yes actually
<Namidairo> !list
<ubot5> Namidairo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubot5 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubot5 !alis ».
<Namidairo> like so
<ogra_> darkdragon-001[A, can you please switch off public away messages ? thanks
<ogra_> (there are 230 ppl in thei channel, if everyone enables them we wont be able to read conversations anymore)
<k1l> !away > darkdragon-001[A
<ubot5> darkdragon-001[A, please see my private message
<ogra_> ah, i knew there was a bot command for this ... i always forget :)
 * darkdragon-001 is no longer away - Gone for 1 hrs 1 mins 52 secs
 * darkdragon-001 is now away - Reason : testing non noisy-away message
 * darkdragon-001 is no longer away - Gone for 8 secs
<ogra_> darkdragon-001... please ....
<ogra_> just turn them off completely
<darkdragon-001> ogra_: I was testing how I can turn it off, but it seems that these messages are also displayed to everyone...
<ogra_> yeah
<darkdragon-001> sorry for that
<ogra_> np :)
 * darkdragon-001 is now away - Reason : testing away
<smartboyhw> !away | darkdragon-001
<ubot5> darkdragon-001: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubot5 Guidelines»
<darkdragon-001> I am figuring out how I can do it. When I type in "/away" then id displays the command. when I disable commands (and rename) it does nothing when I type in away...
<darkdragon-001> with commands I mean the messages you see...
<k1l> darkdragon-001: no nickchange and no away /ame message would be appreciated
<k1l> most clients just display the away users greyed out
<darkdragon-001> what to use instead of /ame?
<k1l> darkdragon-001: nothing
<k1l> that is just annoying. good clients show the user who are /away greyed out
<k1l> like i am /away.
<darkdragon-001> my client has a property for user information if they are away. but I cant figure out how to set that... I will disable away messages until I figured out how to set it...
<darkdragon-001> k1| I am trying to figure out how to set it... Perhaps I have to look for another client...
<Borborygmi> You can set away with /away <reason why you're away>
<Borborygmi> And you return by entering /away without a reason. (This is the case for mIRC, but I assume it can be used for the most, if not any, clients)
<darkdragon-001> This is what I did. And then it displayed the messages and changed my nick. I found an option to disable nick change and removed the /ame command in settings. But then it did nothing... Is the free version on mIRC usable (after trial)?
<Borborygmi> mIRC can be used forever, it just gives you a nag window if you don't register. =p
<Borborygmi> register = buy*
<Borborygmi> It's a bit like winrar. XD
<darkdragon-001> okay, I'll try it. thanks :)
<Borborygmi> :) np.
<k1l> i would recommend hexchat for windows
<Borborygmi> I run way too many scripts to switch clients... =p
<malac0da> Finally got it working on my tf201
 * ogra_ applauds 
<malac0da> Had to be on ICS bootloader and not jelly bean...which doesnt make sense to me
<gianguido> hai chan
<malac0da> hello
<dell_123> Hello
<dell_123> I had some questions about qml. Is it the right place to ask?
<gianguido> yeah, but there are few qml developers
<dell_123> Ok. If any one knew about Basic Html Authentication on QML (at least how can it be done for Ubuntu)
<Borborygmi> There is a channel on here named #qt-qml maybe you have more luck there? :)
<dell_123> Thanks
<dell_123> Bye
<Borborygmi> Cya.
<gianguido> Ubuntu Daily downloader :) had nothing to do yesterday, so here's what I've done! I must add error handling for things like bad downloads and so on, maybe in a near future... if anyone try it, let me know! there shouldn't be any syntax error... if any send a pull request or tell here! https://bitbucket.org/PeppeLaKappa/ubuntu-touch-daily-downloader/overview
<Borborygmi> I just have firefox open always, with the daily links in a tab. =p
<gianguido> this script automates this task, and with less memory occupied ;D
<Borborygmi> I was thinking of that, so now I'm writing a mIRC script to do it. x'D
<gianguido> mIRC? wtf o.o
<Borborygmi> What? :p
<gianguido> why write with mIRC? LOL
<Borborygmi> Because I have mIRC open 24/7?
<Borborygmi> So, why get anything else that uses more memory? :>
<gianguido> that's a good point lol
<Borborygmi> Heh, my bot runs 105 scripts. O_o
<gianguido> o_O
<gianguido> and you're talking about "use less memory" lo
<gianguido> lol
<Borborygmi> The bot is on another PC :P
<gianguido> lol
<Borborygmi> And those scripts don't take much memory anyways.
<Borborygmi> Lets see how much memory mIRC consumes on that bot.
<Borborygmi> 24.080K
<gianguido> uhm
<gianguido> python script uses things like ~2-3 mb of ram
<gianguido> and adb.. well, <1mb lol
<Borborygmi> Yeah, but whether I run 1 more script or not, it won't spike up 2~3mb :P
<gianguido> just installed ubuntu core apps from the launchpad... fantastic!
<nik90> gianguido, did you install from the ppa?
<gianguido> yes
<nik90> do they app icons and work properly?
<gianguido> no icon but some of them works
<gianguido> if launched from terminal
<nik90> oh ok..nice
<gianguido> yeah, a lot
<lcabreza> hi guys, im having a hard time ...deciding what phone to buy ? what's the best phone i can buy today where i can install Ubuntu-phone os ?
<Borborygmi> A Nexus 4, I assume. :p
<smartboyhw> Borborygmi, correct
<Umeaboy> lcabreza: What country you're from?
<lcabreza> Umeaboy: Asia/Philippines
<Umeaboy> I'd check http://www.pricespy.co.uk/ if I were to buy a new phone, but Sony Xperia Z has impressed me most. ;)
<Lexmazter> how can i add a device to the wiki?
<Lexmazter> is anybody here?
<ogra_> Lexmazter, its a wiki, just edit it
<Lexmazter> :)) okay
<Lexmazter> ogra_: okay, added HTX Sensation XL, will try the first image in a few moments :)
<Powerful_Al> hello
<Powerful_Al> do you know how can I add tabs dynamically
<Powerful_Al> should I use tabs.__tabModel
<axisys> can I flash a toshiba thrive tablet ?
<Lexmazter> ogra_: how can i debug ubuntu-touch? i'm currently stuck at bootanim and don't know how to check what's worng
<nik90> Does anybody here know how to rotate a clock hour hand using the mouse in QML and Javascript?
<dank101> anyone here with a S3
<dank101> PM me if you do
<dank101> NOW
<dank101> anyone?
<dank101> GIA!
<gianguido> DAN
<Lexmazter> hi thre
<Lexmazter> so
<Lexmazter> i have a "partially booting" ubuntu touch
<Lexmazter> meaning i have the console
<Lexmazter> no interface for now
<Lexmazter> from what i've seen in the logs
<Lexmazter> this seems to be the problem
<Lexmazter> Could not open output pipe '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
<Lexmazter> what should i do next?
<Lexmazter> ramdisk or?
<gianguido> Lexmazter, are you porting on a new device? :)
<Lexmazter> gianguido: yep
<gianguido> :O what device?
<Lexmazter> gianguido: htc sensation xl (runnymede)
<gianguido> uhm... try to manually start the session
<gianguido> adb root
<gianguido> then
<gianguido> adb shell
<gianguido> ubuntu_chroot shell
<gianguido> ubuntu-session
<Lexmazter> gianguido: tried that
<Lexmazter> nothing happens
<gianguido> logcat
<gianguido> ?
<gianguido> dmesg?
<Lexmazter> dmesg seems clean
<Lexmazter> no logcat
<gianguido> look at logcat
<gianguido> ;)
<Lexmazter> i don't have it :))
<nik90> dank101, I have an S3
<nik90> but there is still no ubuntu touch image for it :(
<gianguido> Lexmazter, why?
<Lexmazter> just a moment
<Lexmazter> Unable to open log device '/dev/alog/main': No such file or directory
<gianguido> wtf
<gianguido> too strange
<Lexmazter> i believe i need more permissions to the ramdisk
<Lexmazter> than i already have
<east_> Hey guys, just dropped ubuntu on my nexus 10 and it has some people's user profiles on it...
<gianguido> east_, yeah
<gianguido> it's a developer preview
<gianguido> nothing to use daily, but there's a method to throw away that data on the wiki
<east_> oooh gotcha.
<gianguido> skilled python developers here?
<IReboot> gianguido: I may be able to help with python what is your question?
<gianguido> i've wrote an ubuntu touch daily downloader, i'm "new" to python and it will be great if a more skilled developer see the code and tell me what is ok and what is not :)
<IReboot> gianguido: Issue the git link again, I recently cleared the channel log.
<gianguido> sure https://bitbucket.org/PeppeLaKappa/ubuntu-touch-daily-downloader
<IReboot> gianguido: I got it is there anything specific you are looking to comment on? Also I assume this is all run on a host PC and not the phone/tablet (havn't looked at code yet)?)
<gianguido> yeah on the host pc of course
<gianguido> about the if statement, i think that there's a method to short all this part
<gianguido> because too copy-paste isnt a good thing, right'
<gianguido> ?
<IReboot> gianguido: Need to look before commenting. brb
<IReboot> gianguido: Even though you left early here are the minor quibbles with your python code. See: http://pastebin.com/xyLFkeGK
<neokore> Hi everybody! Anyone knows where we can find graphical resources from Canonical for our apps? Mainly icons for buttons or menus
<holstein> neokore: using unity in main ubuntu you mean?
<holstein> neokore: *all* the resources are as much from canonical as anything else.. the ubuntu community and official repos supply the "apps".. canonical pays the bills (bascially"
<holstein> neokore: i would suggest trying something like kupfer or gnome-do ..you can use xfce if you are looking for more of a traditional gnome2 desktop
<neokore> holstein: no, sorry I didn't explain me very well. I need action icons for include it a touch app but I couldn't find anything in Canonical's wiki
<holstein> neokore: acutally, i though this was the #ubuntu channel, which was more what my reponse was tailored for. the desktop.. i'll defer to other volunteers for an answer
<neokore> holstein: it's OK, thank you :D
<ali1234> neokore: in the sdk are examples like the notepad app
<neokore> ali1234: But it doesn't include icon resources for actions
<neokore> ali1234: what I'm looking for is like http://android-ui-utils.googlecode.com/ but with Ubuntu touch style
<datagutt> gianguido
<datagutt> ah hes offline
<MBaumi> hello!
<MBaumi> @mesq are you there?
<MBaumi> everybody Idlin' ?
<dank101> YOOOOOO
<dank101> lol
<darkham> excuse me people, i installed and run with many pleasure ubuntu touch developer preview on samsung i9100, but i only want to know a thing
<darkham> canonical are working hard to ubuntu touch, and is pleased of the xda community collaboration
<darkham> for now, the porting guide is CyanogenMod 10.1 based, that don't support many medium-high level devices, as all the samsung exynos based
<dank101> ...
<darkham> is canonical willing the xda collaboration, only in a "passive" way,trying to support other devices only with xda community work, or is willing to work WITH xda community?
<darkham> that's my question.
<darkham> nobody?
<srhsrhju6> http://twixzo.de/spiel.php?id=22248
<shaneo1> hi guys any news on where the ubuntu touch daily builds logs are published?
<dank101> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<dank101> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<shaneo1> thats great but is their a change log for the dailies yet?
<dank101> no
<shaneo1> thanks dank101.
<shaneo1> i been looking everyday
<fyksen> Hey! is there a way to install the core apps on nexus 7 running phablet? Here's a guide to install it on ubuntu-12.10. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/how-to-play-with-ubuntu-touch-apps-in-ubuntu-12-10
<shaneo1> i cant believe the devs for sailfish are porting Ubuntu core apps..  I know we are open source and all but this is a bit cheeky https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlbyJp9Fxl4, all the hard work you guys are putting in to make Ubuntu great, and along comes a sailfish and steals the code.
<dank101> ah, let em
<dank101> until they take all the credit
<dank101> then we ATTACK
<shaneo1> thats the thing they can
<shaneo1> but its no good once the gate has been bolted
<shaneo1> we are open source, im sure M$ have a thing or two up their sleve from the open communities ideas.
<shaneo1> least we have video evidence now that a sailfish dev is porting ubuntu core apps lol
<crypticmofo> im assuming since i don't hve a nexus device there is no point any trying anything or putting this on my device until october correct ?
<shaneo1> what you have?
<crypticmofo> d2vzw
<shaneo1> here is all the devices that work and sort of work, but if your not a dev there is really no real point, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<shaneo1> its only half baked at the moment, with limited functionality and most content is just place holders, demoed at the MWC and CES
<crypticmofo> se
<crypticmofo> aw cool
<crypticmofo> i love the concept and can't wait
<crypticmofo> once ubuntu-touch comes out im ditching all these roms
<crypticmofo> "D
<crypticmofo> :P
<shaneo1> text messaging works ok, telephone calls are a bit shakey, as they are on 2G only and some times I cant hear people on the other end
<crypticmofo> not for a cdma device though correct
<shaneo1> concept I am hoping it will be what we see now
<dank101> also
<dank101> im back
<dank101> on the unoffical port party
<dank101> d2att port - "coming soon to a wiki near you"
<shaneo1> I have the good old samsung GNex so I am as happy as a pig in the poop
<nik90> anyone here got ubuntu touch working on s3?
<nik90> the international version
<dank101> sorry
<dank101> none
<shaneo1> for the d2vzw its not looking so good right now - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39299-romwip-ubuntu-touch-on-d2vzw-dev-previewphantom-022213/
<shaneo1> but it is being worked on
<shaneo1> which S3 nik
<shaneo1> version?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-10
<dank101> mine is going to be even buggier
<barbarrica> webview 3.0 with qtquick 2.0, binary compatibility break error
<dank101> explain?\
<barbarrica> when I try to run a qml file with import QtWebKit 3.0 qmlscene returns with QMetaType::registerType: Binary compatibility break
<barbarrica> qmlscene -I /opt/qt5/imports qmlfile.qml
<dank101> Qt issue
<dank101> ask the Qt experts
<fyksen> Is there a way to install more working apps on a nexus 7? Got it up and running with ssh from my computer :)
<dank101> make some
<dank101> it's a dev preview
<fyksen> Hehe, I was thinking about testing some apps that you guys are making. I'm completely awere of this, but after I saw the article on omgubuntu I was wanting to test some on my native hardware..
<fyksen> Sry for my English btw.
<ModemOver> Anyone in here had issues with the keyboard being to wide to fit the screen. Having trouble finding the config for it.  Everything else seems to fit well in the screen.
<ModemOver> Anyone in here had issues with the keyboard being to wide to fit the screen. Having trouble finding the config for it.  Everything else seems to fit well in the screen.
<dank101> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2183730
<Namidairo> you don't have a device to test it on yourself?
<dank101> mine is dead
<dank101> and broken
<dank101> ADAM?
<dank101> :O
 * dank101 faints
<dank101> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2183730
<dank101> yo
<malac0da> yo
<malac0da> are the daily builds different day to day or only sometimes?
<dank101> yeah
<dank101> day to ay
<dank101> *day
<malac0da> you sure?
<malac0da> lol
<dank101> yes
<dank101> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2183730
<Xanros> Hey guys. I'm trying to figure out what version of Ubuntu is used as the base for the Ubuntu Touch dev preview. I've seen 12.04, 12.10, and 13.04 all listed on different sites. Which is it?
<Xanros> I plan on putting it on my nexus 7 later tonight
<Borborygmi> Quantal, which is 12.04, right?
<Borborygmi> No, 12.10.
<Borborygmi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ "Ubuntu 12.10 Touch Preview" "quantal-*" :p
<Xanros> oh ok. Thanks :)
<Borborygmi> No problem :)
<eazel7> hi ppl
<Borborygmi> Hiya.
<eazel7> anywone know if ubuntu touch works in a motorola xoom?
<Borborygmi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/wingray eazel7
<eazel7> I hate this keyboard. The designer though it was good idea to put the sleep function key right between the mute and the vol down keys
<Borborygmi> That's not very useful... XD
<eazel7> Borborygmi: ooh, nice, thanks!
<Borborygmi> No problem. :)
<Xanros> So when I go to install ubuntu touch, do I have to download the images at any point or does the phablet-flash script take care of that for me?
<Borborygmi> Xanros, that mostly depends on the device, I think.
<Borborygmi> Oh, Nexus 7
<Xanros> yeah, Nexus 7
<Borborygmi> Hmm, it doesn't show any links you have to download (image-wise), so I assume it's done by phablet-flash
<Borborygmi> And if it's not, you'll find out then. ;)
<Xanros> sounds good. Thanks. is it close to being a daily driver or is it still fairly buggy?
<Borborygmi> Ubuntu Touch is still in alpha phase, so a lot of things aren't working yet.
<Borborygmi> I suggest making a backup of your current OS, and flash Ubuntu Touch, and if you find things not working, which you use on a daily base, return to your old OS. ;)
<Xanros> I haven't picked up my nexus 7 in over a month. I plan on using it just for ubuntu touch. Thanks for the tip/warning :)
<Borborygmi> I wish I had any Nexus at the moment. T_T
<Borborygmi> But €450 just for a thing to play with, meh. A bit too much, imho.
<Xanros> I agree. I traded my transformer for the nexus 7, since I never used it. Then once I replaced my amaze with the htc windows phone 8x, I kinda forgot about my tablet lol
<Xanros> but ubuntu touch is giving me a good reason to fire it up again
<Borborygmi> I have a HTC Flyer, but there's no Ubuntu Touch available for that, and I doubt if it'll ever be available for it.
<Xanros> is that HTC's attempt at a tablet?
<Xanros> I can't remember...
<Borborygmi> Attempt? :P
<Borborygmi> What's your definition for attempt? xD
<Xanros> heh I guess I never used it, so I can't judge. But that is their tablet right? Not a phone that I haven't heard of?
<Borborygmi> It's a 7" tablet. =p
<Borborygmi> Comes with a pen.
<Xanros> oh fun! Do you find much use in the pen? I have tried to use them before on touch screens, and I haven't found one that works for me
<Borborygmi> I hardly use the pen, and it requires an AAAA battery, and I think mine is almost empty, haven't really searched for a new battery. xD So the pen is malfunctioning currently.
<Borborygmi> And because I'm using a custom ROM, I'm not really sure how that affected the pen.
<Borborygmi> So, I kinda almost use it without a pen. ;)
<Xanros> fair enough.
<Borborygmi> http://www.htcflyertablet.nl/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/HTC-Flyer-4.jpg
<Xanros> looks sexy. looks like a bigger htc amaze actually....
<Borborygmi> Hmm, a bit. :P
<Borborygmi> I have that thing for a year now, no clue why I actually got it, heh.
<Xanros> I was in the same boat when I got my first tablet. I thought I would use it so much. Never really did.
<Borborygmi> Yeah, hehe... XD
<BobSlob> is there a place where "unoffical" ports are located?
<Borborygmi> You'll probably have to look for them. Either on Google, or maybe XDA?
<krabador> BobSlob, on wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices you have the list, and the link, of any unofficial ports
<krabador> BobSlob, xda-developers forum it's for the most, the main location
<BobSlob> ahh
<BobSlob> thanks dude
<krabador> BobSlob, np :)
<BobSlob> wonder if its worth trying on my xoom =P
<BobSlob> i dont see why not
<krabador> BobSlob, i think yes...
<krabador> BobSlob, yes, for motorola xoom, the port are working
<BobSlob> its "kinda" working =D
<krabador> BobSlob, devices on the first list, are devices with almost no problems, and no problems in some case
<krabador> BobSlob, samsung galaxy s2 isn't for now in the first list, but by someday are working
<krabador> BobSlob, you must know that, anyway, ubuntutouch developer preview isn't ready for daily
<Borborygmi> SGSII has no working data/WiFi, but the font is working, so that's an improvement already.
<krabador> for half of the core apps, have a screenshot
<krabador> Borborygmi, yes, i tried yesterday.
<BobSlob> i dont use my xoom, so i'm not worried =D
<krabador> BobSlob, the actual version it's really demonstrative
<krabador> Borborygmi, if you set a wi-fi network without hidden ssid or particular settings, are working on ubuntu and samsung gs2
<Borborygmi> krabador, so if I have a network with a ssid that shows, it should work? Or does it matter whether it has a security key or not?
<krabador> Borborygmi, i've a network with hidden ssid and wpa-psk, i disabled the hidden status and it works
<krabador> it worked
<Borborygmi> My network list shows 'Empty' no matter what...
<Borborygmi> I have 3 networks available around me, all with a ssid that shows... But none showed up.
<krabador> Borborygmi, for now don't support many other settings
<Borborygmi> krabador, which guide did you use (if any)?
<krabador> Borborygmi, try, just for try, to disable the wep/wpa
<krabador> Borborygmi, all in wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<Borborygmi> We're still talking about the SGSII, right? O_o
<Xanros> try to manually connect to the wifi network, specifing the ssid and authentication settings. the driver might not be interpreting the beacon packets properly
<krabador> Borborygmi, yes
<Borborygmi> So, you used phablet-flash and all the linux things? :o Because if so, then I've been doing it wrong (I used the XDA links)
<krabador> Borborygmi, not, i've not build the image, i've used files on the thread on gs2 general page in the forum too
<krabador> Borborygmi, i used the yesterday's daily build of the ubuntu image, by canonical, and the latest cm10.1 builded by the thread author, and the original dpi patch , on the first post of the thread
<Borborygmi> I have the cm-10.1-20130307 zip and I just put the daily quantal build of today on my sd.
<BobSlob> doesnt seem to want to boot on my xoom =(
<krabador> Borborygmi, yes
<Borborygmi> Alright then, I'll try again in a bit then. :) Thanks krabador.
<krabador> BobSlob, are you sure you flashed all the needed?
<krabador> Borborygmi, nop :)
<BobSlob> yup
<krabador> BobSlob, you flashed on CWM recovery?
<BobSlob> yup
<BobSlob> gonna try again
<krabador> BobSlob, you followed the steps on the dedicated ubuntu wiki page?
<BobSlob> ugh
<BobSlob> it overwrites the recovery?
<krabador> BobSlob, yes, cm10.1 installs a new one
<krabador> BobSlob, have you wiped all, before the installation?
<BobSlob> yup
<BobSlob> gonna reflash... maybe it didnt "take" or something
<krabador> BobSlob, yes, full wipe and re-try
<krabador> BobSlob, /data and /cache, and manually go to format /system, on recovery before flashing
<BobSlob> okay
<krabador> i change lovation
<krabador> *location
<krabador> then BobSlob?
<Borborygmi> krabador, you're talking about i9100, not i777, right? :p
<Borborygmi> (Just making sure ;))
<krabador> Borborygmi, yes the i9100
<Borborygmi> Okay, good. ^^
<krabador> the international gs2
<G14> Anyone have luck finding a dual boot for the Nexus 4 for Android and Ubuntu Touch?
<Borborygmi> I don't think there's any kernel capable of dual-booting with Ubuntu Touch yet.
<krabador> yes for now isn't supported
<G14> Hm. I saw something about it for the Nexus 7, but not the 4...interesting.
<G14> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation?#Having_both_Android_and_Ubuntu_installed_for_dual_boot
<krabador> G14 great, try to use the same recovery
<G14> Nah, not gonna try it unless I can find one that's specifically for the N4
<Borborygmi> krabador, it's fun how the xda thread shows: "Wifi works, cellular + 3G also.", while both haven't worked for me yet.
<krabador> many user can tell the same, don't worry :)
<Borborygmi> Maybe a lot of APNs haven't been added yet?
<krabador> yes, Borborygmi
<lprent> ran through the install and have successfully got ubuntu-touch running on my nexus7. But there are zero/nada/none responses to touch. The screen is active with time updates. Just no touch. WTF?
<Borborygmi> Networks: Empty!, aww :<
<krabador> Borborygmi don't worry, surely mine are only luck
<krabador> pearhaps ubuntu touch like my routet
<Borborygmi> Apparently my wireless card doesn't even show in ip link.
<Borborygmi> Just: lo, sit0, ip6tnl0, rmnet1+2+3
<Borborygmi> 0+1+2*
<lprent> ah - read the docs. Swipe left to pull the bar out..... Ummm they need a visual indicator
<wastrel> presumably there will be a tutorial on first run
<lprent> One would hope so. 6 minutes to blank screen. Does look like it needs some work.
<lprent> Top left button on the bar. Whitescreen followed by blackscreen. Had to hit the power twice to get back
<Borborygmi> As I can't use lspci to check my hardware.... What should I use?
<krabador> why you can't
<Borborygmi> Command not found. :p
<lprent> what OS?
<Borborygmi> Ubuntu Touch.
<krabador> Borborygmi it's normal
<Borborygmi> Yeah, but what should I use instead of lspci, as I can't install lspci, because I have no networking..
<lilstevie> lspci isn't going to give you anything even if you could install it :p
<lilstevie> arm tends not to use that :p
<Borborygmi> Oh. ¬_¬ Is there anything else that I can use?
<lilstevie> not really, lshw will give you a little bit
<lprent> depends on the hardware - some arm boards do use pci. On this particular board it depends what he is hunting for. But I'd usually go for dmesg because it logs the items found on boot.
<lilstevie> lprent, some of the most recent arm hardware uses limited pci :p
<lilstevie> but he is looking for sdio
<lilstevie> which is standard for hooking wifi onto in nearly all android devices :p
<lprent> Ah. I have no idea. Have a look at the /sys/bus/sdio/devices for the psuedo files.
<Borborygmi> /sys/bus/sdio/devices/ is empty. :(
<Borborygmi> Time to restore my Android, and head to bed. :p
<Greasemonkey> Hey guys im new here....I am a total noob when it comes to android...But I really really love ubuntu and i want to install it in my Inspire 4G [android:2.3.5] but it cant be rooted ....So if any of you have some guidelines then please feel free to answer
<Greasemonkey> ANyone?
<Shashi> Hi. can someone elborate the last step of the instructions: "use ubuntu_chroot to edit /usr/bin/ubuntu-session and set GRID_UNIT_PX=10"
<sky770> shashi: can you post here what are you doing, how far have you made till now (assuming you're installing ubuntu on *which_mobile*?)
<sky770> info should be helpful to ppl who will ne helping you in turn :)
<Shashi> I am installing ubuntu touch on xoom wifi
<Shashi> I have CM10.1 nightlies running on the xoom.
<Shashi> I have installed the quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf-signed.zip
<Shashi> rebooted. I was not clear what I need to do next. I have rebooted the tablet and then I plug it in and run "adb root"- it says device offline. Do I need to go into bootloader and run the adb root command ?
<Shashi> Anyone can provide some inputs based on my above question?
<user82> hello. is anyone here who can tell me how usable ubuntu touch right now is on a nexus 4?
<user82> basically i am interested in: google mail, google calendar, skype, whatsapp for the first testing
<user82> (and hsdpa)
<matge> whatsapp is coming
<matge> Actually I'm coding it
<matge> Skype isn't there
<matge> and there is no mobile internet
<user82> thanks matge .. so i should not use it right now even if happy with minimalistic app set
<user82> since you are coding whosthere...does it show the contacts normally in the list or only when they write you?
<user82> i had a blank list when starting it up on my pc
<matge> Yes, that's currently the case
<matge> in the next version, it's a bit better
<user82> allright thanks..
<user82> well whatsapp on pc...i guess some people are already jealous when i show them what my ubuntu enables me ;)
<matge> in the next version it's a bit better
<matge> and it also seamlessly integrates into the messaging menu
<matge> so stay tuned
<johnyx> hello. this question only for best programmers:-) any one know device wexler tab 7t - qc750 and no one not want create port for this device plz programmers see in inet what is this:-)  and try create port realy need see ho it work on this device:-)
<thequestion> Hi ! I can't call or send SMS on my Galaxy Nexus, is it normal ?
<popey> thequestion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Telephony
<thequestion> Yes, but it says: The Developer Preview currently only supports limited voice and SMS over GSM
<morphis> thequestion: "limited" and take into account it's a developer preview so full of bugs
<morphis> popey: are you planing to push the ril support in ofono upstream?
<thequestion> ril is for mobile data support ?
<morphis> thequestion: for telephony support
<morphis> ril = radio interface layer
<ogra_> thequestion, makes sure your SIM has no PIN set
<ogra_> *make
<ogra_> else, yes, you wont be able to send messages or reciever/make calls
<ogra_> *recieve
<thequestion> ogra: thanks a lot, I try ASAP
<StefaX> Hello
<StefaX> Can you already make a useraccount on Ubuntu Touch?
<StefaX> just installed it on my nexus 7
<ogra_> StefaX, well, its a normal ubuntu roofs, you can do all stuff you can usually do on cmdline on it ... (there is no X so you can only run greaphical apps working with ubuntu touch)
<StefaX> okay thanks ogra_
<StefaX> cant wait till its complete. running ubuntu for some years at my laptop and now its coming to tablets :-)
<neoflex> hi all
<neoflex> someone skilled is here ?
<neoflex> need help
<k1l> !help | neoflex
<ubot5> neoflex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<neoflex> could somebody just tell me if its possible to flash ubuntu via CWM ?.. because phablet-tools doesnt work .. i followed the install instructions .. now im @ step 4
<neoflex> but phablet-flash -b doesnt work
<ogra_> sure it is ... what device are you trying to flash to ?
<neoflex> samsung galaxy nexus GSM
<ogra_> how does -b not work, whats the error etc
<neoflex> Error while excetuting adb shell getprop ro.cm.device  Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices' Ensure you have a root device, one which running 'adb root' does not return an error
<neoflex> thats the error
<neoflex> but my device is connected and ./adb devices works
<ogra_> so did you check what it asks you for ?
<Namidairo> souls
<ogra_> does adb root work ?
<neoflex> nope but my phone is rooted
<neoflex> it says
<neoflex> adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<ogra_> did you enable root access in the usb debugging options ?
<neoflex> is this option @ developer options?
<ogra_> yes, at least in 4.2.2 there is a checkbox specifically for it ... i think in former versions too
<ogra_> re-read step3 of the instructions
<neoflex> i got 4.2.2
<DanWin> @neofley, you have to use "sudo adb kill-server" and then run "sudo adb root" this should solve your problem.
<neoflex> ill give it a try
<neoflex> thnx
<ogra_> step3 has all the bits you need to make it work, just read it again and make surte you fiollowed it properly
<neoflex> yeah now it works
<neoflex> thank you
<ogra_> :)
<neoflex> thnx DanWin that was the problem :)
<DanWin> A lot of people already had this problem ;).
<ogra_> we should probably make the bits in step3 more bold in the text :)
<neoflex> ha another problem
<ogra_> or make them red or <blink>...</blink> *g*
<neoflex> [neoflex]-[@]-[asus]->[platform-tools]<-[$] ./adb root * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 * * daemon started successfully * adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<ogra_> its the same prob
<neoflex> damnit
<neoflex> i did the same again with kill-server and adb root
<ogra_> check if the checkbox is actually set on the android side
<neoflex> seems to work but phablet-flash -b gives me the same error
<neoflex> mh i dont have this checkbox
<Namidairo> will laugh if you are being trolled by adb whitelist
<neoflex> do i have to fire up this comand "./adb kill-server" with sudo?
<neoflex> and start it with sudo?
<ogra_> no
<Namidairo> don need root for kill-server
<Namidairo> just for the next command which starts adb server
<ogra_> no need for it for starting it either :)
<Namidairo> probs not
<neoflex> maybe its because im trying to install ubuntu to my SGN from archlinux?
<ogra_> oh
<neoflex> dont got ubuntu at my laptop just got arch
<Namidairo> damn thing craps itself on my arch install though
<ogra_> yeah that might be an issue
<ogra_> you definitely need the right adb version installed on your desktop
<ogra_> make sure you have a 4.2.2 compatible one
<neoflex> but i installed the right packages .. android-sdk and phablet-tools is available at arch
<Namidairo> adb sideload poops itself on my arch install when not run as root
<Namidairo> lol
<neoflex> how can i see if its 4.2.2 compatible?
<ogra_> in ubuntu its in the package version
<Namidairo> umm, adb devices, make sure it dont come up as device offline...
<ogra_> no idea how to find it out in the sdk
<Namidairo> or just adb version and tell us
<ogra_> and in ubuntu you dont need root to run it because we ship proper udev ACL rules that allow the local user to access it
<neoflex> adb devices gives me following output
<neoflex> [neoflex]-[@]-[asus]->[platform-tools]<-[$] ./adb kill-server [neoflex]-[@]-[asus]->[platform-tools]<-[$] ./adb root * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 * * daemon started successfully * adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<neoflex> ouh
<neoflex> sry
<neoflex> wrong
<neoflex> List of devices attached  0A3C0D3D0201A009	device
<neoflex> this output
<Namidairo> as long as it aint device offline
<neoflex> its not offline
<neoflex> [neoflex]-[@]-[asus]->[platform-tools]<-[$] ./adb version Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.31
<Namidairo> i think thats the new one
<ogra_> yes, looks like
<ogra_> do you get a password prompt on your desktop when connecting the device ?
<ogra_> (you should)
<neoflex> no i dont get a password prompt on my desktop
<ogra_> well, not password but "accept the host key for allowing access"
<neoflex> yeah but it was at my device not at desktop
<neoflex> i accepted and saved
<neoflex> btw sry for my bad english
<ogra_> you should get one on the desktop side too
<ogra_> try unplugging and re-plugging
<neoflex> nope i dont get anything at my desktop
<neoflex> just my phone shows me that i am in debugging mode again
<neoflex> does phablet-flash use adb ?
<ogra_> yes, thats why you get the same error message from it
<neoflex> it say
<neoflex> it says "/bin/sh: adb: comand not found Error while blahblah"
<ogra_> you need to make sure to have adb in your path indeed
<ogra_> honestly i would consider using a live USB key with ubuntu on it
<neoflex> i have adb but im only be able to use it trough ./adb etc
<ogra_> that will likely be faster than spending the rest of the day trying to debug arch
<neoflex> do you know if this works trouhg virtualbox too?
<ogra_> no idea how well the USB forwarding works with Vbox
<ogra_> (or if that interferes with adb or some such)
<neoflex> doesnt seem to work
<neoflex> i think i have to install or boot live ubuntu
<neoflex> or teach my arch linux that it knows the comand adb
<neoflex> with the path to the ./adb
<neoflex> have to do some configuration at shell
<ogra_> well, even then adb will likely still complain about root stuff
<neoflex> u think so?
<ogra_> yes
<neoflex> damnit
<neoflex> and i dont have to install ubuntu right? it should work with a live cd session?
<ogra_> use a usb key, enable the phablet-tools ppa, install the package and flash :)
<ogra_> if you have the iso around already thats 30min of work or less
<neoflex> no i have to download it now and burn to a cd because i installed backtrack to my usbstick
<neoflex> and just got 1 usbstick atm
<neoflex> ill try that with live cd and the install instructions  again
<bl4de> hi guys :)
<neoflex> thank you for u help
<bl4de> I want to help with ubuntu touch development :)
<nik90> hi bl4de
<bl4de> and I want to know if I can help without need to install it to my Nexus 7 ('cause I use it a lot and I'll install it when more mature and stable) :)
<nik90> bl4de, you do not need to install ubuntu touch on your Nexus 7 to contribute
<bl4de> well! :)
<nik90> all you need is a system running Ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 or even 13.04
<nik90> you can then install the Ubuntu SDK and start coding apps like I do
<nik90> You wouldn't be able to test it on your phone, but when you run qmlscene it will give you a preview of how the app runs
<nik90> it is actually pretty cool
<bl4de> I'm installing it :)
<nik90> nice!
<bl4de> only 109 MB? Usually these sdk's weigh more XD
<bl4de> I program in c, c++, java and python...i have to learn qml (but I've the feeling that is quite simply) :)
<bl4de> *simple :)
<nik90> qml is easy to learn..while you also need to know javascript since we use QML and Javascript together. C++ is used only as a last resort (I read this in the ubuntu touch wiki)
<nik90> but from what I have seen for the past 2 weeks, javascript syntax is very similar to C++
<nik90> with small variations of course
<bl4de> yes, i know also a little of javascript (I use it for web) :)
<bl4de> in practice ubuntu sdk is a modification of qt sdk? :)
<bl4de> after I install the sdk? :)
<nik90> yeah sort of...Ubuntu adds its own plugins to qt creator which helps testing with ubuntu devices if you have one
<nik90> also it also brings with it the ubuntu qt toolkit...so you can create app with the ubuntu style and guidelines
<bl4de> I have it! :)
<bl4de> wait a moment that i log out :)
<bl4de> ook...now? :)
<nik90> do you have it installed?
<bl4de> yes :)
<bl4de> and created a new project...all is functioning :)
<bl4de> is very very simple this qml...
<nik90> nice
<nik90> you can try looking at the code of ubuntu-calculator-app and ubuntu-clock-app to get an idea
<bl4de> how I do? :)
<nik90> oh its on launchpad ... let me find you the link
<eschatus> bl4de, I just downloaded the SDK too - check this page: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/mobile/currency-converter-phone-app/
<nik90> take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<nik90> it has all the info about the apps we are developing now
<bl4de> the layout builder in the sdk, is lacking of some components, it isn't?
<nik90> yeah I am getting an error also when I try using it
<nik90> which ubuntu version did u install?
<bl4de> nono, i haven't got any errors, is only that the designer of the sdk haven't got, for example, "Button" and so on :)
<bl4de> *I had no error
<bl4de> (sorry for the English) :)
<bl4de> I go to lunch ... we talk to you later!  (In Italy is 14:00) :)
<edi194> Hello everyone :D
<Riussi> i'm having trouble loading my c++ plugin. I have it compiled into plugins subdir and even though I added -i plugins when running with qmlscene i still get "module n.n. not installed"
<Riussi> hmm it seems that even though you have the plugin under your project in ./plugins the qmlscene -I plugins doesn't load it if it is not in a dir structure reflecting the uri
<Riussi> i.e. I had to put the plugin in plugins/Ubuntu/Touch/Clock for it to load my import Ubuntu.Touch.Clock 0.1
<thequestion> Is phablet-team on Launchpad the official repos for official included Ubuntu Touch apps (e.g: Calculator)
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily
<ogra_> try that one
<ogra_> (note there might be buggy apps in it indeed)
<Nimble> ogra_, if I add that PPA on my phone, will it replace the current ones that are just static images?
<ogra_> ir will install the apps. i dont think they will show up in the UI
<ogra_> you will need to start them from cmdline
<Nimble> oh ok
<RobbyF> ogra_, just noticing there isn't a daily today.
<RobbyF> :) Not sure if there is suppose to be. but just letting ya nkonw
<ogra_> RobbyF, indeed, there is always supposed to be a new one every day
<ogra_> but i doubt i can catch anyone for looking on the builder side on a sunday
<smartboyhw> ogra_, maybe we should check what happened?
<RobbyF> not a big deal, I wasn't looking for results or anything today. I just wanted to make aware of the situation in case it wasn't right
<ogra_> smartboyhw, seriously, its sunday, people can apt-get dist-upgrade if its urgent
<ogra_> i know about it now and will take a look tomorrow
<smartboyhw> ogra_, of course:)
<bl4de> hi! :)
<bl4de> guys, I want to contribute, i have the SDK installed and I am studying qml and the ubuntu app structure...the ubuntu wiki, says that I must sign the  Contributor Agreement...what is it?
<bl4de> in particular I want to know what is the "Canonical Project Manager"? :)
<Riussi> any1 from the clock team here?
<thequestion> I add the PPA on my GNex, run apt-get update, install gnome-calculator-app, but: How can I run it on my GNex ?
<thequestion> How to start apps on the phone from cmdline ?
 * RobbyF is waiting for the response as well :)
<RobbyF> cd
<thequestion> Does anybody know the asnwer pls ? How to launch an app on the phone from cmdline ? (e.g: Launch ubuntu-calculator-app and view the app on the phone screen)
<RobbyF> I think via sdk only
<thequestion> I'm on Fedora, I will install a VM with latest Ubuntu in it, but ATM, I haven't
<Tropetre> Hello everybody!
<thequestion> So, which command runs the SDKs when deploying app to phone ?
<RobbyF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_SDK_Alpha
<RobbyF> lternatively, you can manually install Qt5/QML-based apps and run them on the device.
<RobbyF> Use adb push to copy your package or files to the device
<RobbyF> SSH into your device as user phablet
<RobbyF> To run, use
<RobbyF> qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/qmlscene.desktop YourApp.qml
<thequestion> RobbyF: Well, it's ok
<thequestion> To run an app:
<thequestion> qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/qmlscene.desktop /usr/share/directory_to_app/nameOfTheApp.qml
<thequestion> It correctly run the app on the phone, in background
<thequestion> so, to "kill" it, in cmdline, make: fg, and Ctrl+C
<thequestion> or in the phone, Home Screen, Apps, Running Apps, click on nameOfTheApp
<thequestion> (or qmlrunner)
<thequestion> and you're in
<thequestion> RobbyF: Thanks for your link, I missed thin tinny helpful line
<Riussi> hmm how do I get the CI to build the c++ plugin before packaging the app?
<blackstar> hello everyone, can someone tell me if the ubuntu touch is working on a Galaxy Note N7000?
<ogra_> have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<blackstar> also please let me know if this 3g is working
<blackstar> ogra thank you
<ogra_> 3g isnt working anywhere yet
<blackstar> ogra thanks again, one last question .... is there way to do dual booting ?
<ogra_> there are some pepole on the xda forums doing that i heard ... its not officially supported or encouraged (and might break with the first OTA upgrade once they happen)
<blackstar> Thank You one more time
<gabkdlly> Wikipedia says that ubuntu-touch is also intended for x86 platforms, but from what I have been able to find online, nobody is doing that yet.
<gabkdlly> Some say that this would be extremely difficult.
<gabkdlly> I wish there were a way to just do:  apt-get install ubuntu-touch
<thequestion> Ubuntu Touch is more a complete system than a single app
<thequestion> apt-get install ubuntu-touch-emulator is more correct I think
<gabkdlly> Background:  I have a tablet that runs ubuntu-desktop pretty well, but I can't really use it as a tablet when booting into ubuntu.
<thequestion> gabkdlly: Nexus 7 ?
<gabkdlly> thequestion, nope, a wetab, they don't make them anymore http://wetab.mobi/en/
<gabkdlly> thequestion, from what I have read, it is similar hardware to a exopc, but different branding and sold with different software
<proxmas> hi, where can i change resolution... because UI is to big on my samsung galaxy
<ogra_> proxmas, see the porting wikipage
<ogra_> there are two graphics values you can adjust in the ubuntu-session script
<proxmas> thank u, already read it, but theres no /usr/bin/ubuntu-session
<proxmas> now running find :)
<ogra_> in the ubuntu chroot
<goldiman> Hi
<goldiman> Anyone know what's currently working on the rev on nexus 4 ?
<proxmas> ogra_, tnx found it ;-)
<ogra_> proxmas, make sure to remove the vars from the .bashrc file too (they get added with the new values on reboot)
<ogra_> (or edit them there as well, as yu like ...
<ogra_> )
<proxmas> i see
<proxmas> and /etc/phone-services
<proxmas> : )
<ogra_> no, thats not needed
<proxmas> not for resolution
<proxmas> ah nothing to remove there, i saw it in ubuntu-session script...
<ogra_> yeah, only ubuntu-sessions and .bashrc
<bl4de> hi! :)
<opoooo> hello
<opoooo> can someone help me restore nexus 4 to stock ?
<opoooo> I had installed ubuntu preview, but wanted to go back, and I think i did something wrong
<thequestion> opoooo: Have you downloaded the stock image from Google official site
<thequestion> ?
<opoooo> i'm back on android OS, but I can't make or receive phone calls
<opoooo> yes, I have it
<proxmas> did u backup /efs :-)
<proxmas> do u have imei:unknown in settings about :)
<thequestion> So, you already have restore the stock image ?
<opoooo> let me look
<opoooo> not to stock
<opoooo> on ParanoidAndroid
<opoooo> i went from Ubuntu to ParanoidAndroid
<opoooo> its a ROM
<opoooo> it took me a week to realize I can't make or receive calls , sec checking that setting
<opoooo> no, it does list my IMEI
<bl4de> opoooo, are you sure that isn't a ROM problem? :)
<opoooo> not 100% but
<opoooo> I'm willing to go back to stock
<opoooo> i can't seem to get the Restoring Android part working
<proxmas> then download it on samfirmware
<opoooo> i did adb reboot-bootloader
<proxmas> and flash it with odin or smth
<opoooo> but confused about the "run ./flash-all.sh" part
<proxmas> ogra_, tnx again, i fixed it... it is a little slow on my device, but it is ok for testing
<opoooo> talking about instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<opoooo> can I just flash stock ROM after ubuntu?
<opoooo> or should I do the "flash-all.sh"
<proxmas> opoooo, i think u can, but not update via .zip or cwm
<proxmas> use odin or heimdall
<bl4de> I want to help with development. I have installed the sdk. The ubuntu wiki, says that I must sign the  Contributor Agreement...in particular I want to know what is the "Canonical Project Manager" field, that needs to be filled :)
<opoooo> ok, odin or heimdall are new to me
<proxmas> and download stock firmware from sammobile.com or smth like that not sure, google it
<thequestion> opoooo: Yes you can. Download your stock ROM from: https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<opoooo> i will look into that
<opoooo> i have the stock images already
<proxmas> opoooo, are u windows user
<opoooo> just don't know how to do the "flash-all.sh"
<opoooo> yes, i have something called "Nexus Toolkit"
<opoooo> which comes with ADB
<thequestion> Okey, so, make a "reboot-bootloader"
<thequestion> and, when it's done
<thequestion> cd where you have flash-all.sh
<thequestion> and run:
<proxmas> ./
<thequestion> sudo ./flash-all.sh
<opoooo> while in ADB shell right?
<thequestion> no
<thequestion> in a bash
<opoooo> yea i'm not sure what that means, investigating.
<opoooo> I do have a linux virtual machine
<opoooo> would that help?
<proxmas> is there a device which is running ubuntu-touch as base OS,  i mean not running inside android ?
<dank101> no
<bl4de> who can help me? :)
<ogra_> proxmas, nope
<opoooo> when you say bash, you mean linux command prompt right?
<ogra_> the nexus7 desktop image will move towards that at some point
<thequestion> opoooo: Are you running Windows or Linux in your PC ? (not in a VM)
<opoooo> win 7
<thequestion> okey
<thequestion> so
<opoooo> and I got ubuntu on a VM
<thequestion> cd in your flash-all directory
<thequestion> (in a cmd prompt)
<thequestion> and run:
<thequestion> flash-all.bat
<opoooo> I see, the .bat is for windows users
<thequestion> yes
<opoooo> where the .sh is for linux
<opoooo> this flash-all.bat won't unroot the device will it?
<thequestion> yes
<thequestion> in your VM (with Linux), if you run "adb devices"
<thequestion> does your device appear, and have the state "device" ?
<thequestion> No, flash-all only flash your device
<thequestion> So, it restore the stock ROM
<thequestion> Then, when it's done, you have to reinstall your root
<bl4de> is there any ubuntu touch developer can help me to become myself an ubuntu developer? Thanks :)
<thequestion> But, if it's just to test if phone call works, you haven't to root
<thequestion> bl4de: Have you read the "Get in touch" from Ubuntu website ?
<opoooo> 'fastboot' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.
<opoooo> seems my environment is not setup right
<thequestion> you made this in your windows right ?
<opoooo> you mean install ubuntu?
<opoooo> originally installed it via ubnutu VM
<thequestion> So, in your Ubuntu VM
<thequestion> open a terminal
<proxmas> ogra_, that would be great... specially if u have privacy concerns about android :)))
<thequestion> plug your phone to your computer
<Riussi> heh wtf CI gives me qmake not found
<thequestion> if you make a "adb devices", what is return ?
<opoooo> once sec
<opoooo> having issue with getting VM running right
<bl4de> thequestion, I've read different guides in the wiki, I've got the SDK installed, and I'm studying the qml ubuntu touch language...but for real-development? :)
<thequestion> For real-development, you can retrieve an official app (like ubuntu-calculator-app), open it, and try make amazing things
<thequestion> opoooo: Must go, come back in an half hour
<opoooo> thank you
<bl4de> thequestion, because I've read the necessity of signing the "Contributor Agreement", but I don't know who is the Canonical Project Manager :)
<bl4de> thequestion? :)
<BMWPower> hello?
<dank101> yo
<BMWPower> can I try to install ubuntu touch on my Yarvik TAB310 (ARM11 800MHz)?
<dank101> no
<BMWPower> ow oke
<BMWPower> I want to get a Linux distro on my ARM11
<BMWPower> Quad-core A15 or Intel x86
<BMWPower> High-end
<BMWPower> so the yarvik is a fucked up tablet ;)
<BMWPower> Can I already get an tablet with ubuntu touch?
<BMWPower> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet
<IdleOne> BMWPower: not that i know of, also please mind your language.
<BMWPower> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess
<thequestion> bl4de: back
<BMWPower> So i have to get an Nexus 10
<dank101> yes
<BMWPower> Hmm no 3G
<thequestion> That's why it's called a "Developer Preview" :-)
<BMWPower> I really am enthousiastic about a tablet with a unix-OS
<BMWPower> IdleOne: sorry for my language
<BMWPower> So 4G would be great
<BMWPower> and also when the tablet could be integrated with Cloud DMS options
<matge> hey, howto get presences with telepathy-qt?
<matge> Tp::Connection does not seem to provide anything to access SimplePresences, and I cannot use ConnectionInterfaceSimplePresenceInterface because Tp::Connection::baseInterface() is protected
<matge> I want to the the SimplePresences of my contacts
<janma> is there any possibility to let phablet-flash download into a specified path?
<janma> is there any possibility to let phablet-flash download into a specified path? or is there a guide for manual install?
<janma> ahh got it :D
<janma> bye
<seanzie_> Hello, does anyone know whether it will be possible to wirelessly display a desktop on another linux machine using Ubuntu touch + Mir? For example, will I be able to have the full Ubuntu desktop running on my Raspberry Pi from my phone?
<waywoodben> is there currently a eta on core apps being finished and added to the image?
<Antoine___> Hi
<Antoine___> Is there anybody who can speak french, and who can help me installing ubuntu on my android phone?
<a2r> hey guys, i have a weird problem, i had ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 (the first release) and now i wanted to roll back on android, so i went here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install and then i connected the device and run adb reboot-bootloader in the terminal, and got to the bootloader, meanwhile i was loading the rom, and suddenly the screen went black with a flirring on it. And now i can't reboot in the bootloader again
<tassadar_> define "loading the rom"
<tassadar_> did you run the flash-all script?
<a2r> i was DOWNLOADING the rom
<a2r> i didn't even came to that, it startet with the problem before the download was finished
<tassadar_> hmm
<tassadar_> also, what is flirring, dictionary does not know that word
 * lilstevie was just looking it up
<lilstevie> I got nothing
<a2r> hm, imagine that white noise that old tv's did, just with more black and less white
<tassadar_> oh, yeah
<lilstevie> a2r, did you try rebooting
<tassadar_> well, try to press and hold power button for 10s
<lilstevie> ^^
<a2r> lilstevie, yes i tried, when i disconnect it from usb the display turns off and i can't start it again, hold the button for a minute or so
<tassadar_> try it several times, and if that doesn't work, then your n7 is bricked
<tassadar_> (you could try to pull the battery out, but I don't think that's gonna work)
<a2r> how could that be, it was ideling in the bootloader, the one ith the opened android, snd then went black
<tassadar_> defective device? dunno, but there really is no way to rescue the device if the bootloader does not work
<tassadar_> also, are you on linux?
<a2r> yes i am on ubuntu
<tassadar_> plug the n7 into the computer and run "dmesg" in terminal, see if it detects any USB device (or just show me last 20 lines on pastebin)
<a2r> k wait, i try the battery thing first
<lilstevie> there could be a battery level thing going on here too
<lilstevie> cause unless you have a high current usb port the device will not charge, or more charges slower than usage
<a2r> wel THIS is weird, i opened the back. and then put the usb back in, and then startet it with opened back. got the google logo and am now back in ubuntu
<a2r> maybe there was a little over powering something
<tassadar_> or the bootloader is just crap -.-
<a2r> maybee its that, when i do adb reboot boot-loader it just reboots and goes into ubuntu again
<tassadar_> its "adb reboot bootloader"
<a2r> woophs
<tassadar_> if the "bootloader" word is misspelled, it just reboots normally
<a2r> adb reboot-bootloader helped
<a2r> okay it's booting android now thanks!
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-03
<Mirv> mhall119: pong
<Xavier> hHello
<Xavier> I have an issue with my Nexus 4 and Unbuntu Trusty channel (104)
<Xavier> can you help me ? i don't know how activate the Wifi. It's seem not working
<RAOF> Xavier: Do you really mean image 104?
<RAOF> Xavier: Also, wifi troubles are likely to be a mismatch between underlying android version and Touch; at one point you needed to flash touch over android 4.3 in order to get working radios, but I thought that got fixed. But it would have been fixed in image ~200ish.
<Xavier> My device is Nexus4 (LG) with Android 4.4.2
<Xavier> Select channel to install >>> trusty
<Xavier> maybe not (104) (was from memory). i re-install it and will say
<RAOF> Xavier: Hm. You might need to try flashing to Android 4.3 before flashing Touch. I thought that was resolved, though.
<Xavier> i need to come back the version of android ?
<Xavier> i don't know how.. (i'm just a "power" user, not dev). the dual boot was installed by a technical architect of ubuntu on the booth of ubuntu at mobile world congress
<Xavier> i think it was working. and the i try to uninstall (from android) and re-install (just to try by myself with exactly the same manipulations) and doesn't work...
<Xavier> maybe i need to have not the trusty version... but the more recently. wich one you recommand me to try ?
<RAOF> Xavier: Ah, you're using the dual-boot thingy.
<Xavier> yes
<RAOF> Xavier: Sorry, I don't have experience with that bit.
<Xavier> :-( sadly for me...
<RAOF> But if you hang around in here someone will :)
<Xavier> Hi guys (again). With Nexus4 (dualboot) i can't connect my phone to the wifi. Ubuntu seems not enable to activate the wifi-chipset.It found no networks... i'm on the last trusty. Any idea ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy What if Cats & Dogs Had Opposable Thumbs Day! :-D
<ogra_> xnox, sisne you fiddled with the py3 port of the ofono scripts as well, is either of these something that rings a bell for you ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-flo-smoke-daily/19/artifact/clientlogs/dialer_app/_usr_share_ofono_scripts_list-modems.0.crash/*view*/ https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-flo-smoke-daily/19/artifact/clientlogs/dialer_app/_usr_share_ofono_scripts_enable-modem.0.crash/*view*/
<ogra_> they happen on every test (ofono-phonesim is installed before testing though, might have something to do with this)
<ogra_> started with the switch to py3 on the infrastructure
<ogra_> (apparentlyx it is not locally reproducable... at least not easily)
<xnox> ogra_: i saw that with stock ofono, from before trying to port it to python3...
<xnox> ogra_: and there is no python in ofono dbus service. the error says no ofono running / present on the system bus...
<xnox> either ofnod was not started, or it crashed, or the "manual" was not over-overridden.
<xnox> ogra_: it would be nice to see syslog for that job.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> psivaa, ^^^ is that possible ?
<psivaa> ogra_: 1 sec
<ogra_> any syslog for any test run should eb fine ... they all expose it
<ogra_> *be
<psivaa> ogra_: xnox: this is from a mako device: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7026722/
<psivaa> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/110/artifact/clientlogs/dialer_app/_usr_share_ofono_scripts_dial-number.32011.crash/*view*/ is the crash.
<psivaa> i guess both are similar. let me know if you need the log from flo
<xnox> psivaa: browsing through it, looks like notes app is buggy? it's constantly denied to create ~/.local/share/notes-app shouldn't it be using a directory based on it's app-id?
<xnox> ditto filemanager is getting loads of denies.
<ogra_> ofono looks fine though
<ogra_> the messages are not any different to my mako that still runs image 194
<ogra_> (and works fine)
<xnox> ogra_: why does ofono look fine to you? It's started 38 times... shouldn't it turn on and be left running the whole time?
<ogra_> xnox, not if the system reboots
<psivaa> xnox: those denials don't appear to cause the test results. i'm not sure the  other impacts. i have not written the tests :)
<xnox> psivaa: i mean, our apps under normal operations shouldn't be denied things. I trust our security-team more, thus I'd be inclined that our apps try to do something naughty, which is ok on the desktop, but not ok on the phone.
<ogra_> they are most likely just missing an apparmor entry
<xnox> psivaa: thus, if on the desktop ~/.local/share/notes-app is used, but on the phone it's ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.notes_app then our convergence will fall apart =)
<xnox> ogra_: i thought click apps are only allowed ~/.local/share/${APP_ID} ?!
<ogra_> yes, they should be
<ogra_> anyway
<xnox> ogra_: ok, so notes-app is wrong trying to do things to things outside of it's app_id.
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, anyway.
<ogra_> i dont see anything unusual wrt ofono in the syslog
<xnox> ogra_: phone is rebooted 31 times, yet ofono is brought up 38 times.
<xnox> or it's incomplete syslog....
<ogra_> i only see it being started 6 times
<ogra_> where do you see 38 ?
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel$ grep -c "oFono version" ofono-syslog.txt
<ogra_> 6
<xnox> i grep for "oFono version 1.12" in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7026722/
<xnox> and that gives me 38 hits.
<ogra_> oh
<xnox> yet there are only 31 reboot, by my count....
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel$ wc -l ofono-syslog.txt
<ogra_> 8122 ofono-syslog.txt
<ogra_> yeah, my copy paste is mangled
<ogra_> i guess the other restarts come from ofono-phonesim tearing down the fake modem during testing
<ogra_> since people do not see the issue in local testing and you usually dont have ofono-phonesim installed i suspect it needs some changes for the new py3 stuff
<xnox> ogra_: ofono-phonesim doesn't use any py3 stuff.... and i see same errors with "py2 stuff"....
<xnox> ogra_: ofonod is not published on the dbus and we need to figure out why.
<ogra_> well, doesnt it provide a fake dbus service ?
<ogra_> i thought that is what it does ...
<xnox> phonesim? it starts normal ofnod with a dummy provider.... and it's a compiled binary no python at all....
<xnox> and publishes itself to dbus using qt4-dbus by the looks of things.
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7026834/
<ogra_> see that
<xnox> the only thing we ported is scripts from py2 to py3... and i have seen same dbus errors with either when i was locally testing.
<ogra_> it calls /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<xnox> ogra_: do we have the /var/log/upstart/ofono-phonesim-autostart.log anywhere?
<jussi> Seems I have no sound at all on my mako device.
<ogra_> xnox, ask psivaa
<xnox> (from/during dialer-app tests)
<xnox> psivaa: can we get /var/log/upstart/ofono-phonesim-autostart.log from after dialer-app tests have run?
<psivaa> xnox: 1 sec, let me see pls
<ogra_> xnox, if the list-modem script need a runnning ofono i can imagine whats wrong here
<jussi> Just installed yesterday with latest trusty
<xnox> ogra_: why?
<ogra_> xnox, ofono starts "on started dbus" ...
<ogra_> the ofono-phonesim autostart starts "on runlevel ..."
<xnox> ogra_: it's a post-start script....
<xnox> ogra_: ofono-phonesim is on manual by default, overriden on touch, thus it doesn't start at all.
<ogra_> what puts it to manual ?
<xnox> ogra_: thus one needs to manually do $ start ofono-phonesim... (e.g. i suppose test do?!)
<xnox> ogra_: and by that time there is dbus running.
<ogra_> again, what puts it to manual ?
<ogra_> i dont see that in the package
<xnox> ogra_: also dbus is available by the time runlevel 2 is emitted.
<ogra_> right, i still dont get why you say it is on manual
<ogra_> what i see though is debian/local/with-ofono-phonesim
<ogra_> which is called by the upstart job it seems ... and fiddles with dbus
<ogra_> andf which stops and starts ofono :)
<ogra_> there you got your extra restarts
<psivaa> xnox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7026862/ is /var/log/ofnono-phonesim.log, there is no ofnon-phonesim-autostart.log file under /var/log/upstart/
<ogra_> yeah, that seems to be created by that script
<ogra_> there we go ... full of dbus issues
<xnox> psivaa: ogra_: right that's fine, cause it starts ofono-phonesim within 3 iterations, and time-out is after 10 iterations.
<xnox> psivaa: ogra_: i guess it's better for it to redirect those messages to /dev/null. Since it knows it will take /some/ iterations to bring up ofono-phonesim in post-start.
<xnox> psivaa: ogra_: those messages are harmless. What's the actual errors you are hunting for here?
<ogra_> xnox, about 12087245 .crash files per test run that we get since the new ofono package landed
<ogra_> we have to revert to the py2 versionn until this is fixed
<xnox> ogra_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/12087245 something lost?
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 12087245 not found
<xnox> ogra_: can i see the crash file? and or correct bug number?
<ogra_> (unless we fix thebug before building the next image)
<ogra_> my initial ping had two crash files
<ogra_> they are always the same ones
<xnox> ogra_: well, whoopsie is too good here. It's normal for python scripts to throw exceptions and thus exit....
<ogra_> see the crashes column at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ ... in 215 the new ofono landed
<xnox> ogra_: so we could modify the script in question to catch the exception (and thus not crash / not generate .crash file)
<ogra_> the order is to roll back before next image
<xnox> ogra_: and exit non-zero with an erro rmessage.
<ogra_> well, but something has caused it
<xnox> ogra_: reverts is for the weak, and acknoledging that one does not understand where the problem is comming from.
<ogra_> and the last phonesim change dates back to tuesday
<ogra_> it only showed up with new ofono
<xnox> ogra_: if you don't know what is causing it, try a fix.
<xnox> ogra_: psivaa: let me give a patch for list-modems, and check that is actually solves the problem.
<xnox> ogra_: psivaa: and you rerun the dialer-app tests with it applied.
<ogra_> in which all scripts changed
<ogra_> xnox, its not my choice ... the next image needs to not have the crashes, one way or the other
<ogra_> its morr than just list-modem
<ogra_> i see three different scripts that fail with dbus issues looking through the different crashes, i assume others would too if they were called
<psivaa> xnox: ack, will run it
<ogra_> there is enable-modem too
<ogra_> and dial-number
<mardy> Laney: that "Component not ready" message can also mean that there's an error in the QML code
<mardy> Laney: you can try to print the error
<ogra_> (teh latter one is only in the dialer-app test it seems)
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> mardy: then it would fail all the time, no?
<Laney> it works for me locally
<mardy> Laney: ah, yes
<Laney> need to figure out the proper way of waiting
<Laney> the one I have now is racy
<mardy> Laney: maybe you already removed that "reset" boolean property locally? I wonder if it may fail because you have a function with the same name
<Laney> mardy: it was there still
<ogra_> xnox, ok, i can reproduce it here as soon as i install ofono-phoesim-autostart on my tablet
<ogra_> urgh ... and it installs xvfb-run and runs it
<xnox> ogra_: try with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7026949/ ?
 * ogra_ wonders if we actually want that on a phone 
<xnox> ogra_: no, we don't want xvfb-run, cause that i presume auto-activates a fresh system dbus and autoactivate the real ofono.
<ogra_> xnox, right, so thats our issue
<xnox> ogra_: are you in a normal shell, with system dbus available et.al.
<ogra_> i'm on my tablet and did "apt-get install ofono-phonesim-autostart"
<xnox> ogra_: i've pastebin a patch which should not generate .crash files for list-modems, due to phonesim activation.
<ogra_> which got me a lit of xlib stuff and xvfb installed
<xnox> well, phonesim depends on qt4 so that's expected to get libs, et.al.
<xnox> ogra_: where are these dialer-app tests and how are they running?
<ogra_> somewhere in autostart i guess
<ogra_> thats not an issue with dialer-app
<xnox> fun my tablet fails to boot.
<ogra_> xnox, the pstebin was for list-modems ?
<xnox> ogra_: yes.
<ogra_> (my crash file is for enable-modem :P )
<xnox> ogra_: cool! who/where/what calls _that_ ?! =)
<xnox> ogra_: networkmanager / NMofono?
<ogra_> the upstart job of ofono-phonesim-autostart
<ogra_> the upstart job calls /usr/bin/with-ofono-phonesim
<ogra_> which mangles dbus and then restarts ofono
<Mirv> pete-woods: could you look at bug #1287135? it's a newly found valgrind armhf test error that blocks continuing with the Qt 5.2 landing
<ubot5> bug 1287135 in libqtdbustest "libqtdbustest valgrind errors on Qt 5.2.1" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287135
<pete-woods> Mirv: sure, valgrind + dlopen = fail :(
<pete-woods> and obvs Qt does a lot of that
<Mirv> pete-woods: ok :(
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, stracing it - looks like it does a lot of crap.
<ogra_> right
<xnox> ogra_: it wants "online-modem" script, it wants "xvfb-run" and etc.
<ogra_> xnox, yeah
<ogra_> xnox, the funs stuff is that nothing failed with it before the new ofono landed
<ogra_> ofono-phonesim was changed on tuesday
<ogra_> there were a good bunch of images and tests that didnt fail until ofono landed on friday
<ogra_> and autostart was always installed so that xvfb unglyness was always there
<xnox> ogra_: so, i have a patch for list-modems, and at least one can now install -autostart without a crash generated for list-modems.
<ogra_> so sad that itti is on vacation :/
<ogra_> *pitti
<xnox> ogra_: that does not however yet, explain other crashes.
<ogra_> it seems all scripts the autostart script calls fail like that
<ogra_> do we perhaps miss some dep on something like python3-dbus ? in the new ofono
<xnox> ogra_: you'd get import error, and python3-dbus is seeded anyway.
<ogra_> yeah, i see it installed :(
<xnox> (well a crash with ImportError dbus)
 * ogra_ sees a python3-dbusmock package 
<ogra_> ha !
<xnox> ogra_: right, so a enable-modem is execed by with-ofono-phonesim, which may happen before emulated ofono is available...
<ogra_> and looking at a test console log i see:
<ogra_> The following extra packages will be installed:
<ogra_> python-dbusmock ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<ogra_> which is the 2.7 version !
<xnox> so?!
<ogra_> do the py3 scripts possibly require a py3 version of that ?
<xnox> none of the scripts import dbusmock, nor ubuntu-ui-toolkits, ofono scripts are not importable, but only executable scripts.
<xnox> ogra_: again, if any of that was required, and not present under python3, you'd get ImportError....
<ogra_> ubuntu-ui-toolkit is just from the test where i grabbed the console log
<ogra_> ignore that one
<ogra_> xnox, i dont mean that the scripts import it, but that the dbus hacking phonesim does from its script perhaps need the py3 version installed to make it function with the new py3 scripts
<ogra_> (god, thats hard to express :P )
<xnox> aha. found where the xvfb-run and friends are comming from.
<xnox> pitti's black magic code =)
<ogra_> hehe
<xnox> right, the exception is needed for enable-modem as well, since it's also executed in the loop waiting for org.ofono to appear on dbus.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i tried moving the autostart job to "on started dbus and started ofono" ...
<ogra_> doent help
<xnox> ogra_: it has always been racy, now the race is expose and/or people paying attention to .crash files.
<ogra_> we always pay attention to crash files :) especially if tehy show up in hordes :)
<xnox> there are no changes in the code-paths taken... e.g. the difference could be ofono taking longer to show up on dbus when started with this fake phonesim.
<xnox> ogra_: anyway, i'll have a full patch for both list-modems and enable-modem crashes.
<ogra_> (the other bug with that is that phonesim is constantly installed, should only be used for SIM related tests)
<xnox> ogra_: where there any other crashes?
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<ogra_> see the images 215 -217
<ogra_> right column is for crashes
<ogra_> next to the percentage
<ogra_> (214 was relatively fine, from 215 on it exploded)
<xnox> ogra_: i see there are crashes since 196....
<ogra_> if you click on the image you can go deeper into details
<xnox> ogra_: it's not like it was 0....
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> but they are tests that crash
<xnox> ogra_: i think my browser is shit, cause the orange circle nor number are clickable for me.
<ogra_> with 215 there was at least one ofono script crash with each test
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> you click the front column with the image number
<ogra_> that gets you a details page
<xnox> ah, ok.
<ogra_> where you can then click the test name to go into more details
<ogra_> if you scroll down on such a detail page you see the log and .crash files
<xnox> ogra_: psivaa: please apply this patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027072/ to ofono-scripts, then try out installing / start phonesim; phonesim-autostart; running dialer_app tests.
<xnox> ogra_: psivaa: without this patch, phonesim is spawned, and crash files are generated, and fake ofono is not yet ready.
<SGK> MUST BE OLD , BUT HAVE TO ASK ...ABOUT THE WIFI problem on nexus 4
<SGK> any solutions?
 * ogra_ shields his ears)
<popey> which wifi problem?
<xnox> ogra_: psivaa: with this patch it takes upto 3seconds to start fake ofono, but it is fully and reliably up without crash files generated.
<ogra_> xnox, 3sec is fine
<ogra_> our tests run a lot pre-testing scripts so it wont harm the testing
<SGK> wifi not working in dual boot with 4.4
<ogra_> SGK, we dont really support dual boot ... but there is a wikipage explaining a workaround (the one with the dual boot install instructions)
<SGK> alright then, thanks.. btw , do u hv the link?
<SGK> and does it involve flashing radio img?
<ogra_> yes iirc
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Android4.4Radio
<SGK> thanks guys bye
<Laney> byeeeee
<Laney> rsalveti: Can we change the way that libhybris installs its egl alternate? It's actively harmful on desktop...
<Laney> rsalveti: Like do some dynamic detection to tell if it's needed or put it in a separate package?
<ogra_> Laney, it *is* in a separate package afaik
<Laney> it's in 'libhybris'
<ogra_> hmm, i thought that was moved to Mir
<r2zrocky> how to expand mobile cash size for android nexus device
<pete-woods> Mirv: can help me get an MR for libqtdbustest that builds against Qt5.2 like yours?
<pete-woods> *you
<pete-woods> e.g. by setting up jenkins the right way for this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libqtdbustest/qt-5.2/+merge/209052
<Mirv> pete-woods: I don't have such bits, but I can test building the branch in PPA, and then if it fixes the issue the branch can be published via CI Train in the same slot with the whole Qt 5.2 landing
<Mirv> pete-woods: also, it seems libqtdbusmock will fail in similar way: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168215166/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.libqtdbusmock_1%3A0.2%2B14.04.20131128.1-0~31.1%2B201403031131~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<psivaa> xnox: ogra_ : so i patched the above to /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enable-modem and /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems . are they the intended files?
<Mirv> pete-woods: your branch building now at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+sourcepub/3951050/+listing-archive-extra
<pete-woods> Mirv: thanks, looking into it, I don't think the default valgrind suppression files are being kept up to date for ARM
<pete-woods> so I think I'll just disable valgrind on ARM, to stop this happening again
<Mirv> pete-woods: ok, it might make sense
<pete-woods> Mirv: I already have the leak checks running on both i386 and x86_64, and I have no platform specific code, so I think that should be enough coverage
<pete-woods> I've updated the branch with this now
<psivaa> ogra_: i see the crash even after applying the patch in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027072/
<ogra_> psivaa, yes, that only fixes list-modems properly
<pete-woods> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libqtdbusmock/qt-5.2/+merge/209060 I also have an MR for the other lib
<psivaa> ogra_: ack
<Laney> mardy: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/reset-api/+merge/208661 line #153, can you see why that doesn't work?
<Laney> I don't know if it's the best way to do it, but I figured it should work anyway
<Laney> shall I try !...isReady()?
<mardy> Laney: just print component->errors()
<Laney> ok
<Laney> why does the CI reproduce this 100% of the time and me 0%?
 * Laney tries in sbuild
<mardy> Laney: if your loop is not enetered, then the most likely explanation is that the component failed to compile
<Mirv> pete-woods: yep, the bzr32 of your branch (although you updated already finished). I'll set that branch to be landed via the Qt 5.2 silo
<Mirv> pete-woods: and https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libqtdbusmock/qt-5.2/+merge/209060 for the mock one?
<pete-woods> Mirv: yep :)
<mardy> Laney: maybe the QtQuick 2.0 module is not installed when building
<Laney> it could be insufficient build-deps
<Laney> sbuild ought to tell me that
<Laney> I don't think anything used that pageComponent before
<Laney> in the tests
<Laney> mardy: ah, I guess you're right ;-)
<Laney> fails in sbuild
<Laney> ya, adding qtquick fixes it
<ogra_> abeato, err ... "sleep 30" ??? you cant really delay the boot by 30sec
<abeato> ogra_, yes, sure, it was a test, not the final solution
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> but great that it works
 * ogra_ was planning to work on this today, but the ofono breakage of all tests kind of got in my way
<abeato> ogra_, np :)
<abeato> ogra_, my only problem now is which event to use
<ogra_> right
<abeato> or, the answer to the question, when do we know all android services are up?
<ogra_> abeato, well, its the post-start script ... you could make it emit android and only set the sleep 30 *after* it emitted
<ogra_> and inevnt something like rild-ready that you emit additionally
<ogra_> abeato, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027436/
<ogra_> something like this (taking your script as a base)
<abeato> ogra_, ok, but that will delay ofono start
<ogra_> and indeed an "emits rild-ready" at the top of the job
<Mirv> pete-woods: hi again. I fired off rebuilds of everything that hasn't rebuilt in a while, so I'm wondering if you coul do similar trick to libusermetrics as well? :)
<ogra_> ofono is already delayed by the while loop ... it should be the same just in different words
<pete-woods> Mirv: sure thing!
<ogra_> abeato, try it ... its just a theory
<abeato> ogra_, well, that's maybe right
<Mirv> pete-woods: thanks again a lot :)
<abeato> maybe I can move that loop to lxc-android-config
<ogra_> (the while loop can be dropped if this works and you can probably shorten the 30sec a little )
<abeato> after "emit android"
<ogra_> the only issue with ofono coming up late is that the UI shows "no signal" on start
<abeato> ogra_, right, I guess it is a matter of testing different things
<ogra_> but it will switch as soon as ofono is up
<ogra_> though i'm not sure how that affects our PIN code handling etc
<abeato> ogra_, AFAIK we do not block on start when PIN is needed
<abeato> for the moment
<abeato> but it is something we might need to do, so we cannot delay ofono too much
<ogra_> right, but once we do amd if we want that to happen before the greeter is up that will result in awful boot times
<abeato> ogra_, agreed
<pete-woods> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libusermetrics/qt-5.2/+merge/209065 there's one for libusermetrics
<pete-woods> Mirv: just so you know, I don't think these problems are due to Qt 5.2, I think it's upgrades to glibc that cause it
<pete-woods> I guess we just upload new eglibc without checking _all_ packages or something like that?
<Mirv> pete-woods: thanks, I found it already. excellent. all rebuilds have now finished and one more is there: unity-voice
<pete-woods> Mirv: :D basically every project I have developed :p (am I the only person who runs things under valgrind?)
<Mirv> pitti is not around, but maybe some more autopkgtests could be in order for glibc upgrades
<Mirv> pete-woods: it seems so :)
<pete-woods> I don't really know what we could do
<pete-woods> as you can't really rebuild everything for each glibc MR I'd have thought
<Mirv> now ~everything at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+packages has compiled at least once during the last three weeks or so
<pete-woods> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-voice/qt-5.2/+merge/209069
<Mirv> pete-woods: getting that too, thanks a lot!
<pete-woods> np!
<barry> popey: do you have auto-downloads enabled?
<popey> barry: no
<barry> popey: okay.  still trying to reproduce the problem based on your video :/
<popey> barry: i have an update pending on my phone if there's any logs you need, let me know.
<barry> popey: /var/log/system-image/client.log
<popey> barry: before the update or after I attempt it and get the blacklist error?
<barry> popey: after, please :)
<popey> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027754/
<barry> popey: okay thanks.  i'll ping you if i need more information
<popey> barry: ok, attached log to bug
<barry> ack
<bfiller> jussi: are the MR's in line 6 of the CI Train ready for build?  (column h)
<bfiller> jussi: the thumbnailer ones..
<rsalveti> Laney: ogra_: the other libs were moved to a different package
<rsalveti> Laney: why do you need hybris?
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, thats what i thought
 * ogra_ remembers alf's patch 
<Laney> rsalveti: I don't, but it gets pulled in sometimes
<rsalveti> we can't easily detect during install time because that would break our image process
<Laney> there was once an error
<Laney> and currently by the mir session
<ogra_> fix whatever pulls it in :)
<Laney> go on then
<rsalveti> right
<Laney> get it out of unity8-desktop-x11 or whatever it is
<ogra_> ask the maintainer :)
<Laney> even so there's still a package which partially breaks your system if you install it
<Laney> is that okay?
<rsalveti> it's not ideal, we could add some logic in livecd-rootfs to allow libhybris to be installed
<rsalveti> in a way we could block libhybris to be normally installed if you pull it by accident
<barry> mandel: what image # has the latest and greatest udm?
<mandel> barry, uhm.. 213 or 214 AFAIK
<mandel> barry, sil2100  knows better
<barry> mandel: so definitely by 215, all known bugs are fixed?
<mandel> barry, AFAIK, ys
<mandel> yes*
<barry> mandel: okay, cool, thanks.
<Laney> run ;-)
<fr33r1d3> Installed Ubuntu on my Nexus 4 with Android 4.4.2 on.. Still needs to flash the radiopart?
<Laney> barry: yeah that bug is reproducable
<ogra_> fr33r1d3, does radio work, do you have wlan and sound ?
<barry> Laney: you mean 1286461?  it makes no sense ;)
<ogra_> (then you dont)
<fr33r1d3> No, I dont
<ogra_> then you do :)
<Laney> barry: try it!
<Laney> oh no, not that one
<Laney> the one p_opey was reporting
<Laney> that one you linked is probably a side effect of dual booting
<Laney> afaik that messes with /android/cache/recovery/
<barry> Laney: yeah.  re: popey's bug, i had to try it 5 times, each time flashing back to 215 and getting the timing just right, but i did finally manage to reproduce it
<Laney> I turned off auto downloads before reproing
<barry> Laney: well, if dual booting messes with /a/c/r/ not sure what i can do about that :(
<popey> barry: yay
<barry> but let's concentrate on popey's bug
<Laney> system-settings also span and didn't show the in-progress download
<Laney> which is pretty annoying
<ogra_> abeato, can you please make the sleep 1 and sleep 2 to be "sleep 0.1", we dont want to forcefully sleep 2 sec if the socket is there already
<fr33r1d3> ogra: Ok, found the info on how to do it now.. =)
<barry> i'm still suspicious about lines 4059-4065.  the reason i asked mandel about it is because that's part of the previous workaround for the atomic renames.  if udm is now doing the atomic renames, then si shouldn't do it anymore, although i can't see why that would fail
<ogra_> abeato, seems you didnt use the latest lxc-android-config as base ... there are the sleeps changes
<abeato> ogra_, ok, no problem with that
<abeato> am, I'll take a look then
<Laney> barry: I'm lying, that error is happening on someone's desktop
 * barry wants to investigate the udm logs
<jussi> bfiller: huh?
<barry> Laney: oh, well, then that makes perfect sense.  they have to edit their /etc/system-image/client.ini to point to a directory that actually exists. ;)
<barry> Laney: if that's really the case, then the bug *is* invalid
<jussi> bfiller: do you have me confused with someone?
<mandel> barry, may I get some more context?
<bfiller> jussi: oh I do, sorry about that
<Laney> you probably shouldn't crash though?
<mandel> barry, and yes, we are doing atomic renames
<barry> mandel: one sec.
<barry> Laney: what should we do instead?
<barry> mandel: popey posted this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmD6cGYvIAI
<barry> mandel: and this log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027754/
<barry> mandel: take a look at lines 4058-4065 which happen *before* the file not found error
<barry> mandel: that exception is happening at the place where the tempfile location i ask udm to download channels.json to doesn't exist at the point of my rename
<Laney> barry: return an error from the dbus call
<barry> Laney: let me think about that
<Laney> I don't know how you do that in dbus-python, mind
<mandel> barry, so, popey is not canceling but going back, correct? therefore the download was no canceled
<mandel> Laney, is that correct ^
<barry> mandel: that is correct
<mandel> Laney, barry or back is canceling the download?
<mandel> barry, would be nice to get the udm logs too
<barry> mandel: no it doesn't cancel the download
<barry> mandel: can you ask popey to attach the appropriate udm log file?
<Laney> what is the log file?
<Laney> I just reproduced it so I can get that
<barry> mandel: ^^
<mandel> Laney, ah, nice, it is in /var/log/ubuntu-download-manager
<Laney> (ah you can just raise dbus.exceptions.DBusException)
<mandel> Laney, zip all of them, I can check the timestamp per file
<Laney> mandel: there's just one from today
<Laney> or do you really want them all?
<mandel> Laney, well, better from today
<mandel> Laney, no need to read everything :)
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7028069/
<barry> Laney: can you also post the /var/log/system-image/client.log file?  we can cross reference the two
<Laney> barry: yup, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7028074/
<mandel> barry, Laney line 49
<mandel> in Laney udm logs
<mandel> apart from a typo in my logs :-/
<mandel> tired instead of tried.. stupid manuel
<Laney> maybe you were tired at the time :P
<mandel> Laney, he. could be
<barry> mandel: yes, i see that also on line 410 which is the name of the file in the client.log that is reporting a FileNotFound
<mandel> barry, yes, but that has nothing to do with the file system, is the internal mutex
<barry> mandel: line 408 of the udm log, i see an EMIT finished.  but that's for single file download right?  would i see that in response to my groupDownload request?
<mandel> barry, yes, the group dowload listens to each file download, and when all downloads are done emits a signal with all the paths
<mandel> barry, you are seeing the individual signal
<mandel> barry, you can see the group signal => Group Download{ e39d28daf9ff4fa4996628a1c5b8a546}Finished downloads /tmp/system-image-j5cbzv4u/6idp0kwi.tmp /tmp/system-image-j5cbzv4u/jrh0hej7.tmp
 * mandel blames who ever told him to remove the spaces in the logs in a review..
<aquarius> chrisccoulson, just shilled the hell out of Oxide in my html5-apps app-dev-week session ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi aquarius :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<aquarius> chrisccoulson, am good. I mentioned Oxide and got a zillion questions ;) YOu might wanna review the log...
<chrisccoulson> ah thanks, will take a look :)
<aquarius> chrisccoulson, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/03/%23ubuntu-app-devel.html#t15:00 once irclogs.u.c catches up :)
<timppa> Evening!
<timppa> I just noticed that on the music lens/scope if you preview a song in the "popular online" section, you cannot change the volume
<timppa> If you adjust volume from the dropdown menu song stops playing
<timppa> Is that a known bug?
<timppa> running trusty #218 on mako
<timppa> actually volume buttons don't work at all
<timppa> :)
<daker> #218 is the stable channel ?
<timppa> nope
<daker> then probably hasn't pass QA tests
<timppa> maybe
<deanm> Hi, I'm looking for some info about how to flash touch into an MTK6592 platform (8-core) device. From the wiki cant seem to be able to find something.
<nhaines> deanm: if the wiki doesn't have information about a device being compatible, then neither do we.
<nhaines> deanm: you might want to check the XDA developers forum to see if anyone else has attempted it.
<nhaines> Otherwise...
<nhaines> !device
<nhaines> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<anselal> hello, i tried to flash ubuntu touch (saucy) on my i9250, and I got stuck on bootloop before I was able to push and flash the last file "saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip" . Now I am unable to boot into bootloader. When I open my phone it shows the Google logo and then it turns off. Any idea ??
<deanm> nhaines: Where can i find more information on how to start working for the MTK platform? Are there any resources on how to go about porting an image etc. ?
<nhaines> deanm: I don't knwo what MTK means.
<nhaines> deanm: but as far as porting goes, this should be a great start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<stgraber> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7028777/
<ogra_> stgraber, \o/
<ogra_> stgraber, what did you do ?
<deanm> nhaines: Thank you
<stgraber> ogra_: I didn't change anything, that's just the current values when looking at the logs
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> that cant be right then, it takes much longer than 30 min
<stgraber> ogra_: over the past 4 days, the longest run was 35min (because flo an generic triggered a second delta for some reason), the normal run for a cdimage import is 25min, the normal run for a custom import from jenkins is 5min and otherwise, it's below 6s
<ogra_> is the mirrorint triggered by import-images ? or is that a server side cron job
<ogra_> (the mirroring to the s-i.u.c server)
<stgraber> it's triggered by system-image but I have no way of knowing when it's actually done
<stgraber> ogra_: if you don't trust my numbers, feel free to look at: for file in /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/logs/*; do echo start: $(head -n1 $file); echo end: $(tail -n1 $file); echo ""; done :)
<stgraber> logs don't lie
<ogra_> stgraber, well, if i measure the time between seeing the image on cdimage to seeing it in the -proposed channel under mako its closer to 1:40
<ogra_> stgraber, thats why i'm wondering if the final mirror step might probably be delayed ... i trust your logs
<ogra_> but your logs only look at what happens on nusakan
<ogra_> if the syncing ot the public server is delayed or only happens by hourly cron job or some such that would explain a delay at least
<stgraber> yeah, there's no way to know when something's actually visible on the mirror, for simple changes like adding flo/generic, it only took seconds but those files are pretty small
<ogra_> yeha
<stgraber> it sure isn't an hourly cronjob, it's a ssh trigger and that one clearly works because I can change in the index and have the change publicly visible wiithin seconds
<ogra_> hmm
<stgraber> but if the pipe is extremely slow for some reason, this may explain some of what you're seeing
<ogra_> well, its the only explanation i can imagine ...
<stgraber> looking at the timestamps on system-image.ubuntu.com, the latest image finished building at 14:43 and the pool entry on system-image dates 14:56
<ogra_> thats not much
<ogra_> hmm
<stgraber> well, those are rsynced so the timestamps probably match nusakan's...
<ogra_> if didrocks had uses the image build notification in the other channel then i could find when he started the build in the logs now
<ogra_> *used
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> 16:10 (local time ... so 15:10 UTC) the image showed up in the mako subdir of the -proposed channel
<ogra_> so seems the rsync takes ~15min
<ogra_> (i have a wtacher running that checks every minute, but only when new images show up in there)
<kdub> is there a quick way to resize the root partition on touch devices?
<ogra_> kdub, nope, its a loop mounted img file ... you would need to dd stuff to it with offet, then resize the fs etc etc
<stgraber> that's not very impressive for ~500MB of files... we're supposed to have gigabit so this should just take 5s in theory...
<ogra_> not trivial
<ogra_> stgraber, so i finally found the IRc line when didrocks pinged about building the image, that was  14:54 local (so 13:54 UTC)
<kdub> ogra_, thanks
<didrocks> 13:55 UTC
<ogra_> yep
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm going to publish a 2GB file now, let's see how long it takes to make it over
<ogra_> thats all in all just 1:15 though ... not *that* bad
<ogra_> rsalveti said something about 1:45 and more recently
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> we can check later today once we trigger a new image
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> around 1h (+/- 15min) is expected and ok i think
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> if we end up closer to 2h thats something we need to inspect
<stgraber> ogra_: took around 1min30 for a 2GB file to rsync over
<rsalveti> that was quite fast
<ogra_> then i dont get why the sync of the images took 15min
<Vendetta8247> Hey guys, may I ask you a question? Is it possible to install Ubuntu Phone on Xperia phones?
<ogra_> !devices | Vendetta8247
<ubot5> Vendetta8247: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Vendetta8247> I'm completely new to Unix systems but want to start learning them
<ogra_> Vendetta8247, if it is on there, there should be a link
<stgraber> well, I guess it depends exactly what IS' network is doing at the time, but at the moment it seems pretty speedy...
<ogra_> if it is not, xda-developers might have an image ... and if they dont either, you need to port yourself
<Vendetta8247> thanks, sorry for the dumb question. Was about to install it on my PC and just noticed the phone version is available
<Vendetta8247> didn't do enough research :)
<ogra_> well, the ports are generally not that well supported
<ogra_> dont exepct to much :)
<Vendetta8247> Yeah, I know :) But I hate the stock ROM and always wanted to Touch Ubuntu
<ogra_> we focus on nexus4 here ... all other bits are developed by the community and often lack lots of features (like making calls)
<Vendetta8247> and what about Nexus 5? Is there an active support?
<Vendetta8247> I'm about to get it this month
<ogra_> there is a very active community port of the N5
<ogra_> i think most features work
<Vendetta8247> That's so nice! I'm a student and this week I'm turning 19. Want to start researching Unix and more coding
<Vendetta8247> so maybe someday I will be a part of this community :)
<ogra_> (teh good thing is that the code for the N5 is in our tree, we just dont build official images for it, so for the community guys its more a thing of "building" than "porting")
<ogra_> Vendetta8247, welcome then :)
<rsalveti> I think it might be even easier for xperia devices
<rsalveti> I remember they releated trees that were compatible with AOSP at some point
<ogra_> yep
<Tassadar> Vendetta8247: I'm maintaining an unoffiial system-image server for hammerhead, so the installation is quite easy and it works pretty well
<ogra_> some LG, some samsung and some xperias recently got AOSP support
<rsalveti> which reminds me I need to upload the kernel for hammerhead
<Vendetta8247> ogra_, now I have Xperia S (it was so nice when I bought it) and want to rebuild something inside. Always was interested in OS's
<ogra_> Tassadar, you should probably tell also what "hammerhead" is ;)
<Tassadar> rsalveti: yeah, sorry if I just did it completely wrong, I have no idea how kernels are maintained :/
<rsalveti> no worries, it's fine
<Tassadar> Vendetta8247: hammerhead is the boardname of Nexus 5, sorry, I'm used to using those names)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> we all are
<Tassadar> and I should write an email to the mailing list about my server
<ogra_> its good to have some fresh blood here to remind us of such things ;)
<Vendetta8247> sure, I understand. Also used to using the "nozomi" and friends often don't understand me lol
<rsalveti> Laney: saw you pushed the gst-bad split, did you also update the seeds?
<Vendetta8247> Wow, I'm surprised to see a friendly community. Usually coders are rude and don't like newbies
<ogra_> Vendetta8247, but we all were "newbies" when we started :)
<ogra_> (the unfriendly ones too ... they probably just have forgotten about it :) )
<Vendetta8247> I also consider buying a SGS5 so I might be working on it in a few months
<cwayne> Tassadar, you setup a system-image server for hammerhead? link me!
<Vendetta8247> yeah, I'm from Ukraine and here people are often so mean. And instead of getting a simple answer they just say how lazy I am and that I will never do a thing
<Tassadar> cwayne: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50689471&postcount=645, and I'm typing an email to the mailing list with less my-multiboot-thing-related noise right now
<Tassadar> cwayne: would be greate if you could try the non-multiboot way of installation, I've tried it myself a couple of times but most people whom I linked this server to don't use it.
 * Tassadar wonders if he can somehow detect when was the last change to android parts of source and build it only if necessary
<ogra_> Tassadar, you could just try to monitor the andrpid package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/android
<ogra_> only once we rebuild it the changes actually land in the image
<Tassadar> ogra_: is it in the main trusty ppa?
<ogra_> Tassadar, multiverse
<ogra_> (due to the binary blobs in it)
<ogra_> Tassadar, i think there was an RSS feed of the trusty-changes ML ... that gets auto posted if a package is uploaded
<nhaines> Tassadar: if I have Ubuntu installed on my N5 via MultiROM Manager, can I use the built-in updater to upgrade?
<Tassadar> nhaines: yeah (the one in GUI, not apt-get)
<nhaines> Tassadar: yay! \o/
<Tassadar> ogra_: rss feed would be great, can't find it anywhere though
<nhaines> I guess I *know* why everyone wants to apt-get their phones... but I don't know why everyone wants to apt-get their phones. :P
<ogra_> Tassadar, http://dir.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.changes.trusty
<Tassadar> cool, thanks
<ogra_> Tassadar, for the U release you will indeed have to switch over then
<mhall119> cjwatson: is there a way to tell click to look somewhere other than /var/lib/schroot/chroots/ for chroot directories?
<mhall119> my / partition is almost full, but I have plenty of room on /home/.
<nhaines> mhall119: how do you feel about symlinks?
<mhall119> nhaines: tried it
<mhall119> tried bind mounting
<mhall119> still getting a permission error, so I'm trying to rule those out as the cause
<mhall119> cjwatson: I even edited the file in /etc/schroot/ for it, pointing to the actual location on disk of the chroot directory
<mhall119> cjwatson: I still get E: Access not authorised
<mhall119> I: You do not have permission to access the schroot service.
<mhall119> I: This failure will be reported.
<nhaines> mhall119: http://xkcd.com/838/
<mhall119> nhaines: dang, on the naugty list again this year
<Tassadar> stgraber: what do you thing about bug 1286542 ? The config from your blogpost has file_keyring in it and I didn't change it, so maybe this is to be fixed on server side?
<ubot5> bug 1286542 in Ubuntu system image "keyring DuplicateDestinationError when updating from custom s-i server" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286542
<stgraber> Tassadar: oh yeah, that's a bug in the client, I'll bug barry some more about it ;)
<barry> stgraber: well, i'm not so sure
<barry> destination file names must be unique
<stgraber> barry: well s/bug/undefined behavior we ought to define/g :)
<barry> stgraber: better :)  but note that this will also affect u-d-m
<stgraber> barry: so the trick with keyring-<hash>.tar.xz is that it is constent BUT included in all delta updates
<stgraber> barry: that's required for the corner case where a delta update of the ubuntu rootfs overwrites a file that's usually part of the keyring tarball
<Tassadar> why is keyring in deltas anyway? can it change?
<stgraber> Tassadar: see above :) the keyring itself can't change, but the files it overrides may change in a delta update, so it's required to be there to re-overwrite them should they have changed somehow
<barry> stgraber: the only sane semantics that i can think of is to define files with the same destination name to be identical (*maybe* checking the hash and complaining if they're different).  then we'd essentially only download the file once for the entire upgrade
<stgraber> barry: so yeah, keyring-<hash>.tar.xz is a bit special because it's inclued in all full images AND all delta images. Obviously if your update path includes multiple delta images, it'll be in your download list multiple times.
<barry> maybe complain too if they have different source urls
<Tassadar> oh, okay. And the keyring file exists because custom servers have different gpg keys, while s-i.ubuntu.com has the correct ones in the tarballs already, is that correct?
<stgraber> barry: right, so I can guarantee that I'll never give you the same filename with two different content
<barry> stgraber: why are these not under gpg/ ?
<stgraber> barry: because it's not a keyring, it's a standard .tar.xz which just happens to be called keyring-<hash>
<stgraber> barry: (not confusing at all, I know)
<barry> ;)
<stgraber> that tarball contains two files, system/etc/system-image/archive-master.tar.xz and system/etc/system-image/archive-master.tar.xz.asc
<stgraber> it's applied after the ubuntu rootfs, so it'll overwrite the original files
 * barry hopes we have no security vulnerabilities!
<stgraber> that's the trick we do so porters don't have to repack the whole Ubuntu rootfs for their port and can just use the one from the public server
<barry> stgraber, Tassadar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1286542/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1286542 in Ubuntu system image "keyring DuplicateDestinationError when updating from custom s-i server" [Medium,Triaged]
<Tassadar> stgraber: hmm, nothing should overwrite files from that keyring tarball during "normal" use, right? I disabled generation of deltas for keyring for now so that the updates work, hope that was a safe thing to do
<stgraber> barry: sounds good to me
<stgraber> Tassadar: it's indeed unlikely. The only case where this would happen is if we were to change those two files which would mean a new archive key. That never happened since the creation of the Ubuntu project, so it's not terribly likely to happen in the few days that barry will need to get that handled by the client :)
<Tassadar> good) and I'll be able to drop that workaround fairly soon, beceause I only store 5 images per channel
<robotfuel> barry: ping, what's the relevant ppa from the test plan here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-image ?  (the second step)
<barry> robotfuel: it *was* the landing-10 silo.  i'll create a new PPA that i'll try to keep up-to-date with proposed s-i and u-d-m
<robotfuel> barry: thanks
<barry> robotfuel: we'll call it ppa:barry/systemimage
<Laney> rsalveti: not yet - the packages are still in NEW & I'm scared to do anything to touch lest I get lynched
<Laney> slight exaggeration ;-)
<rsalveti> right :-)
<cjwatson> mhall119: click doesn't care where you store them, it just uses schroot.  I expect you've configured it wrong.  An easy answer is to make /var/lib/schroot a symlink to somewhere else
<robotfuel> Laney: ping
<cjwatson> mhall119: if you're getting confused about "access not authorised" then one possibility is that you've recently added yourself to a group whose membership you're relying on, but haven't logged out and back in
<Laney> robotfuel: hello, best to say what you want straight away then I can reply straight away too
<mhall119> cjwatson: maybe, but changing the schroot config to include my username instead of just 'root' made it work
<cjwatson> mhall119: that seems predictable
<cjwatson> I'm slightly wrong that click doesn't care where you store them - the "create" and "destroy" subcommands care
<mhall119> cjwatson: not sure if it should always have a non-root user, in which case the qtcreator plugin needs updating
<cjwatson> (which IMO is a bug)
<robotfuel> Laney: do you know who has been writing autopilot tests for ubuntu-system-settings? (I need some custom proxy objects for update testing)
<cjwatson> mhall119: click chroot puts both root and your user name in the "users", "root-users", and "source-root-users" key for any chroots it creates
<Laney> robotfuel: I have, and rvr has, and om26er worked on them a bit
<cjwatson> $ grep cjwatson /etc/schroot/chroot.d/click-ubuntu-sdk-13.10-armhf
<cjwatson> users=root,cjwatson
<cjwatson> root-users=root,cjwatson
<cjwatson> source-root-users=root,cjwatson
<cjwatson> ^- like that
<Laney> I'm not sure I know what you mean by a proxy object though
<Laney> also: system-updates is gatox and I think he did write some tests too
<robotfuel> Laney: they have been called the emulator in autopilot, but that term is being replaced with custom proxy objects.
<Laney> oh right
<mhall119> cjwatson: strange, qtcreator is definitely running as me, bzoltan1 is the chroot creation being run via sudo or something?
<Laney> robotfuel: Well I don't know anything about those personally
<Laney> for system updates it's probably best for me to redirect you to gatox
<cjwatson> mhall119: wouldn't matter, click chroot uses SUDO_USER if there
<robotfuel> Laney: If I start one to add what I need, then you and others can add to it. when omer gets back I am sure he can also help.
<Laney> robotfuel: Oh, you're offering to /do/ the work?
<Laney> in that case... go nuts and I'll review it :-)
<robotfuel> Laney: a small part :) thanks
<mhall119> cjwatson: somehow it gets root for both
<mhall119> users=root,root is what I had
<mhall119> some for all 3 user fields
<mhall119> s/some/same/
<cjwatson> mhall119: maybe it's behind policykit or something?
<mhall119> maybe, bzoltan1 might know but it's 10pm in Oslo
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  Helsinki :) and 11pm
<mhall119> well I didn't have Helsinki in my world clock
<bzoltan1> mhall119: :) so what can do for you?
<cjwatson> if it's behind policykit, then I could change click chroot to look it up from PKEXEC_UID
<mhall119> bzoltan1: since you're still around, any idea where I can get /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/uic ?
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: I use pkexec instead of sudo everywhere. We do not have cli for the qtc
<mhall119> I can't build my app in the click choot because part of it wants that
<bzoltan1> mhall119: qtbase5-dev-tools should provide that
<cjwatson>     params->setCommand(QLatin1String(Constants::UBUNTU_SUDO_BINARY));
<cjwatson> is that just terrible naming then?
<cjwatson> ./src/ubuntu/ubuntuconstants.h:436:const char UBUNTU_SUDO_BINARY[]   = "/usr/bin/pkexec";
<cjwatson> hahaha, yes it is
<mhall119> bzoltan1: it does on i386, but not armhf
<cjwatson> mhall119: please file a click bug saying that "click chroot create/destroy" should be able to figure out the invoking user from PKEXEC_UID
<cjwatson> mhall119: should be relatively straightforward, you'll just have to join the queue :)
<bzoltan1> mhall119: that would be very odd
<cjwatson> cjwatson@pepo:~$ dpkg -c ubuntu/pool/main/q/qtbase-opensource-src/qtbase5-dev-tools_5.0.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu18_armhf.deb | grep uic
<cjwatson> -rwxr-xr-x root/root   1046652 2014-02-06 13:57 ./usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/uic
<cjwatson> mhall119: ^-
<cjwatson> However, qtbase5-dev-tools is Multi-Arch: foreign
<mhall119> huh, so why doesn't my chroot have it?
<cjwatson> which seems like a clear bug to me - it's installing everything to multiarch paths
<bzoltan1> mhall119: -rwxr-xr-x root/root   1030268 2013-05-30 18:35 ./usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/uic according to the armhgf build logs
<cjwatson> and M-A: foreign means that you can't coinstall the i386 and armhf versions
<cjwatson> your chroot doesn't have it because the metadata declared in that package mean that you have to choose between architectures
 * bzoltan1 is slow
<mhall119> bzoltan1: do you understand what cjwatson is saying? because I don't
<bzoltan1> mhall119: I do. That is Qt at its best ... not M-A
<mhall119> cjwatson: how do I manually tell apt-get to install the armhf package too?
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  apt-get install whatever:armhf
<cjwatson> mhall119: what I'm saying is that the only way you can do that will involve uninstalling the i386 version at the same time
<cjwatson> if that's OK, then fine, apt-get install qtbase5-dev-tools:armhf, although the way this package is laid out sort of suggests to me that there may be problems
<cjwatson> I don't know Qt well enough to be able to predict that accurately
<mhall119> it's not really
<cjwatson> But a Multi-Arch: foreign package installing all its files into /usr/lib/<arch-triplet>/ is just plain bizarre
<cjwatson> if that's not OK, then you can't, the Qt packaging maintainers need to fix this
<ajalkane> Ubuntu Touch emulator... for me the swipes from bottom to up to bring up the bottom menu do not work. Is this a known problem?
<cjwatson> though I'm slightly puzzled why it wouldn't be OK to uninstall the i386 version *from a chroot*
<cjwatson> i.e.  click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-13.10 maint apt-get install qtbase5-dev-tools:armhf
<mhall119> cjwatson: oh, it just uninstalls from the chroot?
<mhall119> that should be okay then
<cjwatson> that's the point of click chroot maint, yeah
<Killian> Does anyone have the correct Ubuntu installer for the Skyrocket?
<Killian> I followed a youtube tutorial and it is on my phone but when I try to install Ubuntu it says "no available channels"
 * mhall119 hates compiled languages
<basketball> any updates on nexus 7 2013 ubuntu touch since last weekend
<basketball> any updates on nexus 7 2013 ubuntu touch since last weekend
 * mrjazzcat heard someone mention that the Nexus 7 (grouper) was deprecated.  But, it still shows on the main Touch wiki.  Are images still being created for this device?
 * mrjazzcat found it.
<mrjazzcat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Supported_devices_and_codenames
<mrjazzcat> Alright, one last question, then.  So, the 2012 Nexus 7 is deprecated, but there are emails saying that tests are run on it, so I'm going to presume that images are being created.
<mrjazzcat> Is that right?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-04
<rezan> hi
<rezan_> hi,i have huawei android phone and want to install ubuntu for my adroid phone . can i install ubuntu on my phone if yes let me know step by step for installing ubuntu for my phone
<rezan_> hi,i have huawei android phone and want to install ubuntu for my adroid phone . can i install ubuntu on my phone if yes let me know step by step for installing ubuntu for my phone
<genii> rezan_: I of course already pointed you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ...the only Huawei I see listed there is the Huawei Ascend G300 . If that is not your device, then it is not ( yet) supported
<rezan_> thanks genni
<rezan_> i have huawei valiant y301a1..i thinks this has no support...thanks anyway
<genii> rezan_: Perhaps keep checking the web page every couple weeks or so, someone may begin porting for it
<rezan_> i have another phone ie.samsung galaxy note II model no.:-sgh-t889. is there anything for that for installing ubuntu
<genii> rezan_: Again, please consult the page.
<genii> I get the feeling you are not even bothering to read it at all :)
<rezan_> i didnt see anything for that model number so i ask here
<ErrorofRuto> realizing that the nexus 7 2012 support has been deprecated, does/will it still work?
<WinCamXP> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu Touch on my 16GB Nexus 7 2013 flo and I wanted to know what the terminal password is. "ubuntu" did not work
<WinCamXP> oh, it's "phablet" apparently - just tried random things myself. That should probably be documented somewhere
<cimpox> hello all
<cimpox> can anybody help me to use ubuntu phone on acer Z120?
<WinCamXP> what's the problem cimpox ?
<WinCamXP> general usage or a specific problem?
<cimpox> well  I don't know if I can install on this device... because I would like to try
<cimpox> you think it could work?
<cimpox> I have a linux laptop at home and I would like to use on my phone too... :D
<WinCamXP> well, possibly, I'm googling it now
<WinCamXP> if not you could try chrooting debian within your Android install
<cimpox> tks
<cimpox> that means???:S
<cimpox> to run inside android?
<WinCamXP> basically you run Debian inside normal android
<cimpox> aha
<WinCamXP> Debian's root directory is changed, hence "chroot"
<WinCamXP> so what Debian sees as "/" is actually like "/sdcard/debian" or whatever
<WinCamXP> actually I think there might be issues chrooting from sdcrd, I forget
<cimpox> aha
<WinCamXP> but they're both running simultaneously
<WinCamXP> and you can apt-get install tightvncserver and whatever windowmanagers and stuff
<WinCamXP> install whatever VNC client on android, and connect to localhost
<cimpox> aha
<cimpox> tks I'll try now.. :)
<WinCamXP> there are some apps that do it all for you, but you can be limited on space
<cimpox> what kind of apps?
<WinCamXP> I remember trying this one https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.dyndns.sven_ola.debian_kit
<WinCamXP> there's also BotBrew Basil which isn't exactly Debian, but is a port of dpkg/apt to Android so you end up with basically the same thing
<cimpox> tks a lot
<moegreen> hey guys just got ubuntu loaded on my galaxy nexus..is there a way to import my contacts off my sim?  I dont see how to populate my contact list.
<moegreen> hello?
<dholbach> good morning
<mardy> dholbach: hi! Maybe you know the answer of this, or can help me find someone who does:
<Mirv> who'd have a good CMake foo? to disable gtk doc tests in lp:hud. bug #1287580
<ubot5> bug 1287580 in Unity HUD "hud docs fail tests with gtk-doc 1.20" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287580
<Mirv> fixing the tests welcome too of course
<mardy> dholbach: is it possible to update click applications which are preinstalled in the device?
<mardy> dholbach: and generally, how does one update click applications? Are new versions downloaded by the Update tool in system settings?
<dholbach> hi mardy
<dholbach> mardy, I don't really know how the mechanism works to get click apps on the image, but for general updates of click apps, you upload them to the software store and then the update tool in system settings should take care of the rest
<mardy> dholbach: OK, I was asking because we'll soon allow account plugins to be shipped as click packages, and I was wondering if/how we could update them in case they stop working (if the provider changes authentication parameters or blocks our keys for some reason)
<dholbach> mardy, I guess it'd be handled just like every other click package
<mardy> dholbach: yep; I just didn't know if the Update tool would bother updating click packages or if the user had always to manually look for updates in the applications scope
<zbenjamin> bzoltan1: man the ubuntudevices widget does really everything .... i just started to pull it apart ...
<igfhdiogk> j
<igfhdiogk> gh
<igfhdiogk> j
<igfhdiogk> gj
<igfhdiogk> jh
<igfhdiogk> gj
<igfhdiogk> j
<igfhdiogk> g
<igfhdiogk> hj
<igfhdiogk> gj
<igfhdiogk> ghj
<igfhdiogk> jg
<igfhdiogk> jhg
<zbenjamin> ???
<igfhdiogk> jgh
<igfhdiogk> jhg
<igfhdiogk> hjg
<igfhdiogk> gjh
<igfhdiogk> gjh
<igfhdiogk> jgh
<igfhdiogk> ghj
<genii> That was mildly annoying.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Grammar Day!  :-D
<Utgenius> Hello there. Anybody around?
<Utgenius> I have a question. Can I install the one of the beta images of Ubuntu Touch (the one meant for the Galaxy Nexus) on a Samsung Galaxy S1?
<Utgenius> I have a question. Can I install the one of the beta images of Ubuntu Touch (the one meant for the Galaxy Nexus) on a Samsung Galaxy S1?
<nhaines> !devices | Utgenius
<ubot5> Utgenius: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mpt> Who’s on the toolkit team these days?
<mpt> Besides zsombi
<mpt> Aha, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+members#active
<t1mp> mpt: what do you need?
<mpt> t1mp, someone to confirm or disprove my hypothesis that bug 1286262 is a theme bug, not a System Settings bug.
<ubot5> bug 1286262 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "License text is tiny" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286262
<t1mp> mpt: we don't theme Text{}. For themed text, use Label
<t1mp> mpt: my device is charging, I cannot verify the issue on phone now.
<mpt> t1mp, I think that’s restating the question. :) If it’s too small by default, perhaps we should theme it to fix that.
<mpt> Otherwise it’s a boobytrap in the SDK … “Oh, you used Text{}? Silly you.”
<t1mp> mpt: which qml file (in system settings) has the code that shows the text?
<t1mp> ah, License.qml? :)
<aquarius> Hm. I can connect to a bluetooth headset, but when I do so, the Music app doesn't play through it on a Nexus 4; it plays through the phone speaker as normal. Is this known? If not... where should I file it? I don't know whether it's a bluetooth problem, a pulseaudio problem, a music app problem...
<mpt> t1mp, I’ve never seen the code, but that sounds right :)
<mpt> aquarius, bug 1240979
<ubot5> bug 1240979 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[bluetooth] After claiming to connect no audio is routed to the headset" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240979
<aquarius> ha! excellent. My search-fu is obviously weak today. Thank you mpt
<mpt> aquarius, it just happened to first in the list of ubuntu-system-settings bugs that I already had open :)
<aquarius> I was pretty impressed at how fast you found it, I must admit
<aquarius> although my hypothesis was "blimey, mpt must be even more annoyed at this not working than I am" :)
<mpt> I lack Bluetooth hardware, otherwise I would have finished bug 1097132 long ago
<ubot5> bug 1097132 in Bluetooth Menu "Check design of indicator-bluetooth" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097132
<t1mp> mpt: to be honest, I don't know what should be the default font-size for Text { }. But we do recommend to use Label { } for which we defined the font-sizes that we want to be used on ubuntu. See http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.04/Ubuntu.Components.Label/
<aquarius> mpt, I can attach a screenshot to that bug, but I suspect you'd rather have more in-depth testing than just looking at a picture of the UI
<mpt> t1mp, so what you’re saying is that on Rusty’s levels of API correctness <http://sweng.the-davies.net/Home/rustys-api-design-manifesto>, on this issue we score 3/10? :)
<mpt> “Read the documentation and you’ll get it right”
<mpt> Theming Text{} would bring us up to 7/10, I think
<mpt> aquarius, yeah, I have Bluetooth in my Mac and can use the menu no problem, it’s just the various peripherals that need testing.
<t1mp> mpt: I understand your point of view, but Text{} comes from QtQuick, and the components that we theme inherit from StyledItem which is an Ubuntu component
<aquarius> Possible alternative (since I suspect Label brings along with it a bunch of other useful behaviour): theme Text{} to be 20pt bright red on a yellow background by default, or something. So people have to explicitly style it, at which point they'll style it right, and it makes for easy googling ("Why is my text red in my Ubuntu app? aargh!", "Answer: you're using Text{}. Don't do that. Use Label{}.")
<t1mp> mpt: if something is wrong with the default size of Text it may be an upstream bug
<t1mp> mpt: I can still have a look at it, but my device is not cooperating now. I need to wait for it to charge enough
<t1mp> zsombi: ^as the theming expert, what do you think?
<mpt> t1mp, understood. But if someone has used QtQuick before they’ll expect Text{} to DTRT. And if they haven’t used QtQuick before, that we get bits of our SDK from a different project is something they shouldn’t have to care about. It’s like blaming Gnome for the coherence of Ubuntu on the PC: “Gnome who?”
<Laney> It actually looks alright on desktop but it's too small on phone for me
<t1mp> mpt: I would also expect Text to do the right thing. I'll check what it does here when my device comes back to life
<mpt> cool, thanks
<t1mp> mpt: one thing that will be handy before reporting it as an UITK bug, is to reproduce the issue in a small qml file
<hesam> hello,I want to install Ubuntu touch on nexus 7 2013,which file I just download to install Ubuntu touch without PC?
<ogra_> you need the ubuntu-device-flash tool to install it properly
<ogra_> (which means you need a PC)
<ogra_> there is a dual boot hack, but you wont be able to upgrade from that anymore
<hesam> ubuntu-device-flash ported for windows?
<hesam> or just for Linux?
<ogra_> i fear only for ubuntu
<hesam> OK tnx.
<davmor2> Morning all
<zsombi> mpt: so, what's the problem? I see you want to theme/style Text{}? do I get it right?
<Saviq> jdstrand, hey, re: bug #1287689, you can actually get the launcher out when swiping right-to-left? as unity8 doesn't rotate at all yet, this shouldn't be possible...
<ubot5> bug 1287689 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "launcher on right when phone upside down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287689
<Saviq> i.e. bug #v
<Saviq> #1210199
<Saviq> bug #1210199 grr
<ubot5> bug 1210199 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Shell] support rotation" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210199
<jdstrand> Saviq: yep, I can do it on my nexus 4 image 194
<jdstrand> actually, I said it wrong
<jdstrand> let me update the bug
<Saviq> jdstrand, ah, now we're talking :)
<Saviq> jdstrand, if you can swipe from right to left to get the launcher, that's known - shell doesn't rotate at all yet
<Saviq> jdstrand, and the bug above is about it
<jdstrand> I thought if I went left to right the launcher came up-- it is if I go right to left it does
<Saviq> jdstrand, yeah, that's "shell doesn't rotate"
 * Saviq dupes
<ogra_> just use some mirrors
<jdstrand> Saviq: ok, thanks
<barry> mandel: hi.  have you had any luck building your package?  i haven't, either in an armhf chroot or on my device
<mandel> barry, no, and I have no arm device...
<mandel> barry, have you tried directly in the tablet?
<mandel> barry, it really is possible.. you can always just do a make and then run it manually
<barry> mandel: i did, but i couldn't get all the build deps installed :/  i reflashed the device last night so i am going to try again today
<nerochiaro> bfiller: on the nexus 4, does an album display more than 1 picture per screen anyway ?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: 2 pics per screen
<bfiller> nerochiaro: should be the same on galaxy nexus
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i see only one per screen
<bfiller> nerochiaro: hmn, you sure you have multiple pictures added in the album? should be the same
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i have half a dozen. on the desktop i see two per screen, on the galaxy nexus one per scren,
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i'll have a look into this too
<bfiller> nerochiaro: ok, on the desktop I have 4 per screen :)
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok, that's weird
<bfiller> nerochiaro: make sure to export DESKTOP_MODE=1 on the destkop
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i mean, two per page, two pages per screen, on the desktop
<nerochiaro> bfiller: on the galaxy nexus i see one page at a time and each page had one picture
<bfiller> nerochiaro: ok same desktop behavior, 2 pages per screen with 2 pics each
<bfiller> nerochiaro: nexus 4 behavior is 1 page with 2 pics displayed on it
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok, so i'll check with someone else with a g nexus to verify
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: for example, can you tell me when you open an album with many pictures in it, in gallery on galaxy nexus how many pictures there are at the same time on screen ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, there’s no reason for the behaviour on maguro to be different to mako
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: agree. but it is different here
<oSoMoN> I’ll give it a try here
* nerochiaro changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: +
<nerochiaro> os
<nerochiaro> ok, thanks
* nerochiaro changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to:  Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Filing bugs detailed at: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Under active development! | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/18xvTAA
<nerochiaro> whoops 4 topic
<bfiller> nerochiaro: just tried it on galaxy nexus. seeing same behavior as Nexus 4. 2 photos per page and I can change pages with a swipe
<ogra_> barry, are you aware of https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/115/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_system_settings/_usr_sbin_system-image-dbus.32011.crash/*view*/? i wonder if s-i shouldnt grow something like a --no-logging option or some such to get around that issue
<bfiller> nerochiaro: take photos with the camera, maybe it's dependent on the res of the photo perhaps?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: they are from the camera
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i'll try again deleting pictures and re-taking them
<bfiller> nerochiaro: what image are you running?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i flashed yesterday morning
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, bfiller: not a matter of resolution, it depends on the orientation of the picture
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, try taking pictures in landscape
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN:  ah yes, they are all in portrait
<bfiller> nerochiaro, oSoMoN : mine are all portrait as well and still ge t2 per page
<oSoMoN> on my device I’m seeing portrait pictures taking the whole page, and 2 landscape pictures per page
<bfiller> oSoMoN: can you navigate the pages when you have multiple pages with 2 pictures per page?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: same here
<nerochiaro> bfiller: the 2-pic pages can't really be flipped properly, you're right
<WebVisitor-0> Hello, I'm trying to use ubuntu + multitouch pqlabs but after installing the driver the multitouch doesn't work. Some one have an idea pliz?
<idebug> Are developer tools installed.. 0 ..developer tools are not installed.
<idebug> Do anybody know which package this means?
<pmcgowan> idebug, what are trying to do, compile on the device?
<pmcgowan> bzoltan1, ^^
<idebug> detect ubuntu device using ubuntu-sdk
<t1mp> zbenjamin: ^ are you working on device detection too?
<zbenjamin> t1mp: yes
<idebug> I'm installing ubuntu-dev-tools and will see again.
<t1mp> zbenjamin: that's what I thought :) maybe you can help idebug out
<zbenjamin> idebug: thats the detection script thats running in the background, developer tools was used for compiling on the device i think
<pmcgowan> idebug, you dont need developer tools
<pmcgowan> zbenjamin, we should suppress the raw output or make it more meaningful
<idebug> pmcgowan:I could start the emulator sometimes.
<zbenjamin> pmcgowan: agreed, the 0 and 1 output really does not help
<idebug> o means not installed ,1 means installed. Is not it?
<zbenjamin> pmcgowan: i was wondering if we should also remove legacy things like developer tools, we are compiling the click targets anyway
<pmcgowan> zbenjamin, yes we should, we still need to do a total overhaul on the workflow
<idebug> how to uninstall an app in the ubuntu-touch?
<popey> idebug: hold finger down on the app, then in preview choose "uninstall"
<bfiller> Saviq: is the expansion pattern (like used in app/music previews) in the SDK or specific to shell only?
<idebug> popey: Can't find the app icon in the Installed catalog.
<idebug> popey: and in the dash no icon display,just blank.
<balloons> bfiller, can someone from your team have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1285958?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285958 in Ubuntu Clock App "Reccuring Alarm can't be set for sunday" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> bfiller, renato and boiko both appear to be out this week
<bfiller> balloons: renato will look at it first thing tomorrow when he's back from holiday
<balloons> bfiller, :-) ty
<bfiller> balloons: np, we'd look at it earlier but renato is the main guy with expertise here
<balloons> bfiller, I was simply obligated to ask, so.. I understand and I'm sure renato will be able to fix it
<JoseExposito> Hi! I'm trying to port this App to Ubuntu Phone https://github.com/JoseExposito/ubuntuone-qt-files But it uses Qt 5.2...
<JoseExposito> Does anyone know if it is possible to compile Qt 5.2 for Ubuntu Phone or it will be available in the future?
<ogra_> Ubuntu Phone probably too by end of the week :)
<ogra_> its already in the queue
<JoseExposito> ogra_ Really? Good stuff, thank you, I'll wait fee days in this case, thank you! I suppose that it'll be only update my ubuntu-sdk ppa, isn't it?
<ogra_> well, the switch will probably not be smooth, so it might take a while until we can realase an image containing it
<Hashcode> did the gitweb URL change for phablet?
<Hashcode>  http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb
<ogra_> Hashcode, it runs gerrit now ... dropping gtiweb should redirect you properly to the new URL
<ogra_> (code-review.u.c or so)
<Tassadar> Hashcode: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/admin/projects/ clicking gitweb links on this page is as close as you can get to previous state, I don't think you can see list of projects in gitweb anymore
<ogra_> yeah
<Tassadar> which is a bit inconvinient, beceause gerrit doesn't show when was the project last changed :/
<ogra_> the gerrit UI is a bit different (and a lot less helpful imho)
<Hashcode> ah
<Hashcode> I see it
<Hashcode> thanks ogra_ and Tassadar
<JoseExposito> ogra_ Do you know, more or less, when this image will be available?
<ogra_> JoseExposito, plans are to start the landing tomorrow ... so some point this week there should be a testable image i guess
<JoseExposito> ogra_ Ok, thank you very much for the information!
<cwayne> mardy, hiya, just curious if the online-account click hooks have made it in yet
<rickspencer3> I got a freeze flo when I tried to launch an application that I just installed in the app scope
<rickspencer3> is it worth logging a but on this?
<rickspencer3> oops, call that a reboot
<cwayne> rickspencer3, launching it from the preview?
<Tassadar> rickspencer3: real device reboot (like, did you see the google logo in the meantime) or just restart of unity?
<rickspencer3> cwayne, it was launching from the preview after install
<rickspencer3> Tassadar, no, it was just unity I think
<cwayne> rickspencer3, hm, i know we had a bug about that, not sure that it was causing unity resets before though, let me check
<rickspencer3> cwayne, note that this is flo, so ... before release and all that
<cwayne> righto
<ogra_> rickspencer3, not updated to a proper image yet ?
<ogra_> my flo is pretty stable here
<rickspencer3> ogra_, oh, I thought one wasn't ready
<ogra_> (with the official -proposed image)
<rickspencer3> ogra_, I used: ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --channel=devel-proposed
<ogra_> we havent promoted one yet
<ogra_> ah, hmm, that should actually have given you the right thing
<rickspencer3> it works quite nicely
<ogra_> yeah
<rickspencer3> ogra_, it feels like the right thing
<rickspencer3> solid, fast, smooth graphcis
<ogra_> there are known unity8 issues (not related to flo)
<rickspencer3> I did log this hideous bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1287843
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287843 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Online Accounts Launcher Icon has No Image" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> see the last mail to the phone ML from davmor2
<rickspencer3> not exactly a ship stopper
<rickspencer3> ;)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> :)
<rickspencer3> now that I think of it, on first run, this app has to do a lot of setup
<rickspencer3> I wonder if that was the "frozen" part
<ogra_> that would still be a bug :)
<rickspencer3> anyway ... I'll just forget about it and bask in the beauty of flo for a while
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> the display is so beautiful
<rickspencer3> I will log the easy bugs
<rickspencer3> also, grid units ftw !
<rickspencer3> ogra_, so ... I ran top, and online accounts is pegging the cpu :/
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> i only ever register the U1 account, no probs with that
<rickspencer3> ogra_, that's all I registered :/
<ogra_> hmm
<rickspencer3> I killed settings in the Applications scope
<rickspencer3> still taking up a core
<rickspencer3> ogra_, shall I just log a bug, or is there something useful I could add to the report?
<rickspencer3> hmmm, or should I be asking cwayne?
<ogra_> i think davmor2 talked about something similar
<davmor2> rickspencer3: if you check the crash log, cp /var/crash/_usr_....crash /tmp, cd /tmp, apport-unpack _usr_....crash crash-file, gdb <package>  crash-file, the hit bt eventually if you see d8f8 it's known and horrendous and a pain in the neck, if that helps
<davmor2> rickspencer3: there is a unity8 crasher and a qmlscene crasher both have that ending in the crash file bt
 * rickspencer3 checks
<rickspencer3> davmor2, there is this: _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_upstart-app-launch_desktop-hook.32011.crash
<rickspencer3> which I assume is the unity reboot on launching from the preview
<rickspencer3> davmor2, but this 100% cpu thing
<rickspencer3> just log a bug, or is there some info I can collect?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, where do I log a bug against online accounts?
<kenvandine> you can log it against account-plugins package if you're not sure what specific project
<kenvandine> there are a bunch of projects
<davmor2> rickspencer3: I'm assuming it is connected to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1287736
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287736 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "System Settings -> Accounts and back shows black screen and 5s delay" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<davmor2> rickspencer3: what showing as eating the core in top?
<davmor2> rickspencer3: I'm hoping for either apport or the accounts app :)
<rickspencer3> davmor2, online-acc+
<davmor2> rickspencer3: okay I'll see if I can replicate it, this is on flo right?
<rickspencer3> davmor2, yeah
<rickspencer3> so I installed two apps
<rickspencer3> installing the second was when I got the crash
<rickspencer3> not sure when the cpu pegged, though
<cjwatson> argh, I wish the emulator would quit getting stuck
<cjwatson> so aggravating
 * rickspencer3 tries dropping 3.1 gigs of music onto flo
<cjwatson> is the x86 emulator worth testing with now?  I'd like something that doesn't make me want to rip my eyes out, but don't want to be using it for real verification if it's still seriously experimental
<davmor2> rickspencer3: So as the account page is closing if I flip to top it is using 61% on online-acc+  but then once it closes completely it is zero'ed and disappears.
<rulip1> hi, i am currently trying to setup ubuntu on nexus 4, am on step 3 but not sure how to get host key?
<rulip1> "On the workstation-> adb kill-server; adb start-server", do i need to be in a particular folder when running those commands from terminal?
<balloons> rulip1, it will prompt when you plug in
<balloons> rulip1, nope
<rulip1> a prompt on the phone? i don't get any popup when i plugin to laptop?
<balloons> if adb works you are fine
<rulip1> so am i ok to proceed with terminal commands, ok will try now
<balloons> some versions of android will prompt about unknown host on the phone in a popup after you connect
<balloons> if 'adb devices' shows your device, it's working
<rulip1> where does "adb devices" show? i don't see it
<balloons> $ adb devices
<balloons> List of devices attached
<balloons> 0123456789ABCDEF	device
<rulip1> i unplugged device and ran commands with sudo, plugged it back it and got popup that i accepted/ ok'd
<rulip1> still don't see "adb devices" anywhere on phone
<balloons> adb is the command line tool on your pc
<balloons> http://developer.android.com/tools/help/adb.html
<rulip1> ha, oh ok. thought i was supposed to see it on phone
<balloons> rulip1, hah.. no worries. you should like ubuntu-device-flash should work fine
<balloons> err.. yea, it should be flashable now
<balloons> ping m-b-o
<m-b-o> balloons: huhu!
<rulip1> thanks for advice balloons :)
<balloons> m-b-o, shall we get weather in shape mate?
<balloons> rulip1, you are welcome
<m-b-o> balloons: yeah
<m-b-o> I'm on mako r197 and cannot reproduce the bug from elopio
<popey> balloons: have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1287522 ?
<balloons> well, first things I think is to make sure weather deals with not getting network data well I suspect
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287522 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Issues upgrading from Calculator app v0.1.3.209 to v0.1.3.218 via Upgrade Manager" [Undecided,New]
<popey> I have observed this on my device
<popey> will look into it further, but it's annoying that calc keeps coming back in update manager
<balloons> popey, no I hadn't.. does it not like the version?
<m-b-o> balloons: it handles network problems with a message box
<popey> i dont know, needs more looking
<balloons> m-b-o, right.. but I've seen it stumble in the past.. Anyways, let's go at things one by one heh
<balloons> m-b-o, I guess we can start with the failures from the dashboard
<m-b-o> balloons: was accidentellly commented out for some revisions ;)
<balloons> m-b-o, oO :-) lol
<m-b-o> balloons: but is back in since last week
 * balloons repeats, "I'm not crazy", "I'm not crazy"
<rulip1> in terminal i go "ubuntu-device-flash" and its saying command not found? i did setup the ppa in step one?
<balloons> rulip1, what version of ubuntu?
<rulip1> 13.10
<rulip1> saucy
<balloons> sudo apt-get install phablet-tools
<rulip1> ran that and it says "already newest version", i skipped step 2 thinking device was unlocked, i'll try go back and do step 2
<balloons> rulip1, the device does need to be unlocked. I'm curious if ubuntu-device-flash is even on saucy
<balloons> phablet-flash was the old tool name; my guess is that is all you have
<rulip1> not on saucy, so people on saucy can't do this?
<balloons> phablet-flash --help show things?
<balloons> indeed ubuntu-device-flash is only on saucy. I'm not sure why the instructions were changed. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-device-flash&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<balloons> sergio made the change.. rsalveti any thoughts on why we say use ubuntu-device-flash which is only in trusty atm?
<popey> can we get it backported?
<balloons> I assume phablet-flash will still accomplish things properly.. just odd the change occurred
<rulip1> yeah the help commands returns...
<rulip1> phablet-flash is used to provision devices. It does a best effort to deploy in
<rulip1> different ways.
<rulip1> etc
<balloons> rulip1, yea, that should do the trick for you
<rulip1> so i should run "phablet-flash"?
<popey> balloons: i think we mistakenly assumed either a) everyone is on trusty, or b) ubuntu-device-flash was in saucy and below.
<balloons> rulip1,  phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --bootstrap
<balloons> rulip1, ^^ that will bootstrap and install the latest stable dev image which is probably what you want
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=recall&rev=85
<popey> that revision of the page is accurate
<balloons> yep
<rulip1> i went back and unlocked via step 2, now i get...
<rulip1> error: device not found
<rulip1> ERROR:phablet-flash:Device either not connected, doesn't have adb enabled or the property system cannot be accessed. Make sure the device is booted into the operating system and that adb is working correctly
<rulip1> ah had to tick enable debugging again after unlocking, so hold onn could have it...
<rulip1> ok, looks like its doing stuff/ working :)
<rulip1> thanks for the correct command balloons, would have been banjo'd without it :)
<balloons> nice!
<pmcgowan> popey, what happened to my updates to the install page
<pmcgowan> balloons, you nuked all my install page changes
<popey> pmcgowan: eh? he hasn't as far as I see
<popey> they were just tweaked to fix a few typos
<pmcgowan> popey, its all back to the old bad syntax
<pmcgowan> do a diff to previous
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=diff&rev2=93&rev1=92
 * popey refreshes
<pmcgowan> right its busted
<popey> eh? no.
<popey> I dont see the issue.
<pmcgowan> oh hang on
<pmcgowan> may be over reacting
<popey> :D
<pmcgowan> I thought bootstrap needed true as an arg
<pmcgowan> perhaps not
<pmcgowan> and we dont really need --
<pmcgowan> so I assume its ok as it is
<popey> it barfs if you have - for some parameters
<popey> you have to --
<cwayne> you also don't need the = in --channel i dont think
<pmcgowan> cwayne, yeah you do
<pmcgowan> well, I can say that the previous command lines were not workign for folks
<rulip1> it says finished, but then under that it says....
<cwayne> i'm like 90% sure i've done ubuntu-device-flash --channel trusty before
<rulip1> INFO:phablet-flash:Waiting for install to finish on device. Please do not unplug device until phablet-flash finishes.
<popey> rulip1: thats good
<balloons> pmcgowan, I shouldn't have nuked anything.. the changes I made reflect the current syntax
<rulip1> and i still see the android robot on device, this normal?
<pmcgowan> balloons, tahts fine nm me
<balloons> pmcgowan, :-)
<pmcgowan> but phablet-flash is deprecated for sure, we need to nuke that
<pmcgowan> or make it call u-d-f
 * popey edits
<balloons> pmcgowan, right.. my concern is a couple things.. 1, the ppa seems also deprecated right? 2, u-d-f isn't availible outside of trusty
<rulip1> ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way.
<rulip1> anything i can do or am i f*@&%$?
<pmcgowan> balloons, pretty sure u-d-f was added to saucy in the ppa
<pmcgowan> I was running on saucy until yesterdya
<pmcgowan> we need to talk with sergio when he is back
<balloons> pmcgowan, I checked the ppa.. it's not in there at all
<pmcgowan> balloons, I got it from somewhere
<pmcgowan> but now I upgraded so hard to check
<balloons> right.. well it's not in the archive anywhere but trusty; and nothing has been pushed to https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/tools in a month
<pmcgowan> balloons, I have to agree with you
<pmcgowan> balloons, I may have installed the trusty deb directly
<pmcgowan> balloons, will work it out with sergio
<balloons> pmcgowan, kk. Thanks for running with it. I trust you'll get the wiki sorted as well once it's all settled
<pmcgowan> balloons, yeah, I did not realize the other than trusty issue
<popey> yeah, i missed that too, thanks balloons
<popey> We could split the page in two, one for 14.04 and one for 13.10 and below
<popey> wouldn't take much effort
<balloons> popey, a quick link to the rev85 version for saucy and below for now?
<balloons> then kill it once it's solved
<popey> 3 pages..
<balloons> rulip1, did you reboot after unlocking bootloader?
<pmcgowan> popey, I think we should consolidate all this stuff in the sdk ppa anyway
<balloons> rulip1, I find it doesn't stick well if you don't
<popey> Touch/Install which has links to Touch/Installing_on_14.04 and Touch/Installing_on_13.10_and_below
<pmcgowan> popey, might be easier to just get u-d-f in the tools ppa for now
<pmcgowan> as the instructions say
<balloons> I can't imagine it has hard dependencies on anything in trusty :-)
<rulip1> it gave me that "took to long" message, so assumed it failed. so was downloading android version to try redo it but i have ubuntu on phone, so seems to have worked. just going through phone seeing if ok
<pmcgowan> balloons, I really was running it on saucy, just cant recall where I got it
<pmcgowan> popey, lets make the page be true by fixing the ppa to have it
<popey> ok
<pmcgowan> popey, shall I get that package moved over or something you can do?
<popey> i can do that
<pmcgowan> great thanks
<popey> well, i can try ☻
<balloons> rulip1, nice.. a precursory warning
<balloons> well.. look at you popey with all the permissions
 * balloons stands back to take it all in
<rulip1> i don't see were i enter wifi password? am in network settings but not seeing anything
<balloons> pull down the indicators from the top
<rulip1> yeah i see that, i just don't see a input box to enter a password, my network is not showing up
<rulip1> seems great except for no wifi connection :(
<popey> pmcgowan: which releases are you expecting support for in the ppa?
<pmcgowan> 12.04 and 13.10 would be good
<pmcgowan> popey, ^^
<popey> hmm
<popey> might be tricky, will see
<popey> it depends on stuff only in trusty
<popey> golang-pb-dev which does the progressbar
<pmcgowan> popey, I swear I ran it on saucy ...hmmmm
<popey> he may have added progress bar more recently than you ran it
<pmcgowan> possible
<pmcgowan> as I dont recall any progress bad
<pmcgowan> bar
<pmcgowan> popey, wait I thought all go code was self contained with static links
<popey> yeah, once built
<popey> but you have to build it
<pmcgowan> what about just copying the bianry pcakges staright over
<pmcgowan> its not depending on stdlibc or anything
<popey> you can copy binary packages from ppa to ppa
<popey> dunno about from archive to ppa
<popey> never done that
 * popey rummages in the bowels of launchpad
<pmcgowan> popey, cant you just dput the package or something
 * pmcgowan doesnt know what he is saying
<popey> not the binary, no
<popey> i know what you're suggesting ☻
<popey> pmcgowan: can you run update manager on your phone and update everything then tell me what happens when you click "check again"?
<pmcgowan> popey, aye aye
<pmcgowan> popey, you mean app update manager?
<popey> yes
<pmcgowan> popey, I see the same two updates as before (calculator and weather), and a third entry (another calculator)
<popey> hmm
<popey> in ~/.cache/upstart/dbus.log I see Error  9 removing file with path "/home/phablet/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/com.ubuntu.calculator_0.1.3.218.209_all.click"
<pmcgowan> I did not leave the screen after the two updates were done
<popey> yeah, you're getting same as me
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-update-manager/+bug/1287522
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287522 in Click Update Manager "Issues upgrading from Calculator app v0.1.3.209 to v0.1.3.218 via Upgrade Manager" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> popey, that issue seems different? I saw the entire download and install for each app
<pmcgowan> popey, and weather app is also still showing an update
<popey> i thought I'd filed a bug for this, but can't find it.
<popey> I think they're related
<popey> i see the same error as victor on mine
<pmcgowan> popey, when I close update-manager then rerun it, I see only the calculator update
<pmcgowan> so I am guessing u-m has another bug about clearing done updates
<pmcgowan> fromt he ui
<popey> ok, I'll file it
<popey> will anyone look at it?
<popey> AIUI u-m is going away
<pmcgowan> it is at any moment, but could be backend end smarts
<pmcgowan> oops
<pmcgowan> popey, defintely file it
<popey> k
<popey> pmcgowan: what do you see in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.calculator?
<popey> most recent is 209 right? even though you updated 218?
<popey> i have a feeling its an inconsistency in the versioning...
 * popey rummages
<pmcgowan> popey, 209
<cwayne> wooo!
<cwayne> click hooks for online accounts!
<popey> right, I am now convinced
<popey> balloons:     "version": "0.1.3.209",
<popey> in the manifest
<pmcgowan> popey, store check tool should catch that?
<popey>       "text": "'0.1.3.218.209' != '0.1.3.209' from DEBIAN/control"
<popey> yup
<balloons> 0.1.3.218.209
<balloons> who/what mpushed that?
<balloons> mwc I'm sure
<popey> New version: 0.1.3.218.209 on 2014-02-20 22:59 - 1 week, 4 days ago
<popey> yeah
<popey> right, lets get it fixed
<popey> balloons: got time to crank out rev 224?
<balloons> already building
<balloons> oh noes.. the builders are offline :-(
<balloons> last build is 223
<popey> balloons: thats fine
<popey> that gives us something to release next week ㋛
<balloons> heh
<popey> pmcgowan: I can't see how to get a package from the archive into that ppa without a lot of manual building
<popey> well, backporting
<pmcgowan> popey, can you build a trusty version in the ppa, then copy it to saucy?
<popey> oh, that will work.
<popey> good thinking batman
<pmcgowan> yw
<pmcgowan> popey, then maybe remove the trusty package from the ppa for clarifty
<pmcgowan> who new word
<popey> I think your keyboard is broken
<pmcgowan> naw its my fingahs
<pmcgowan> popey, my phone is locked up tight on the greeter, wont take input
<popey> pmcgowan: can you adb shell in?
<popey> probably apport is eating it alive
<pmcgowan> yes nothing weird running
<popey> interesting sidenote, I found out what the word apport means today from the glossary of a book from 1975
<pmcgowan> popey, the time is updating but I cant swipe anything
<popey> wonder if the digitiser isn't responding
<pmcgowan> popey, I just set it down to check that calc file
<pmcgowan> plugged in to usb, was fine before
<pmcgowan> then I noticed the screen didnt trurn off
<balloons> popey, build is pushed
<popey> balloons: thanks!
<pmcgowan> mterry, hey I have a mako with a locked up greeter that wont go away
 * popey pushes goget-ubuntu-touch_0.2+14.04.20140227.1-0ubuntu2~ppa~trusty to ppa
<popey> to test
<popey> balloons: did you build 224?
<mterry> pmcgowan, curious.  Locked up how?
<pmcgowan> mterry, not respoding to any touches
<pmcgowan> but time is updating
<balloons> popey, jenkins built it for me.. nice guy
<popey> He's a great guy.
<popey> I would offer to buy him beer but he never turns up.
<pmcgowan> mterry, but device is up and all processes seem normal
<mterry> pmcgowan, does turning on and off again work?
 * mterry sounds like Windows tech support
<mterry> pmcgowan, I just mean screen
<mterry> pmcgowan, not rebooting
<pmcgowan> mterry, yes and now it works again
<balloons> popey, :-)
<mterry> pmcgowan, interesting...
<mterry> pmcgowan, I've not seen that
<pmcgowan> me neither
<mterry> pmcgowan, sounds like Mir tuned on screen but not input
<popey> balloons: ok, running AP
<popey> cross all the fingers
<pmcgowan> mterry, yeah its weird, the screen never dimmed or turned off after timeouts
<pmcgowan> mterry, heisenbug, will watch for it
<popey> wow, have we suddenly got a truckload of builders?
<popey> every ppa push I've done has built near-instantly
<popey> balloons: annoyingly Ran 28 tests in 219.302s
<popey> FAILED (failures=1)
<balloons> popey, ohh what test failed?
<popey> re-running
<popey> Ran 28 tests in 221.793s
<popey> OK
<popey> \o/ ship it!
<balloons> ohh boy
<balloons> this qt5 loading bug is annoying
<popey> approved
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-05
<arch_rules> hello could i have some ubuntu touch help xD
<arch_rules> what terminal does ubuntu touch 14.04 use?
<arch_rules> helllllo?
<arch_rules> helo.....
<arch_rules>  what terminal does ubuntu touch 14.04 use?
<daker> arch_rules: a specific QML app wit konsole plugin
<arch_rules> ok
<arch_rules> thank you
<daker> http://konsole.kde.org/
<arch_rules> otherwise im getting board of using adb all the time
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/trunk/files
<daker> konsole plugi https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/plugin/files
<daker> plugin*
<arch_rules> what is the pakage name for the ubuntu terminal app in the repo
<daker> i am not really sure if it's present in the main repo
<arch_rules> ahhhh
<arch_rules> because the app in the system wont launch
<arch_rules> and cya xD
<daker> you mean on the phone ?
<cwayne> terminal app isn't in the repos as its a click pacakge
<Asif> hello
<Asif> any one tell me that how i port ubuntu touch in Nokia lumia 520
<RAOF> Asif: With difficulty - the first part would be to get an Android 4.4 install on it, which you'll need to break the bootloader to do.
<RAOF> Asif: Unless someone has published a jailbreak for the Lumias that I'm not aware of :)
<RAOF> Asif: A reasonable answer to “how do I port Ubuntu Touch to the Nokia Lumias” is “you can't”.
<RAOF> Asif: *If* you can break the firmware to load arbitrary code, the next step is to get an Android 4.4 image running on the hardware, which will likely require kernel patches and may require reverse-engineering some drivers.
<RAOF> Asif: *Then* it's easy :)
<Asif_> but microsoft  make it so secure to jailbreakit
<RAOF> Asif_: Right. Which is why a reasonable answer is “you *can't* port to the Lumias”.
<Asif_> RIGHT
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ralsina_, beuno: should we have a discussion at next week's UDS about software store plans/roadmap?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy St Piran's Day! :-D
<davmor2> Morning all
<madax12345> Hi !
<madax12345> Can I install ubuntu phone OS on my Samsuns S2 ?
<ralsina_> dholbach: yes we should
<ralsina_> dholbach: I mean we should have a discussion at UDS about software store plans/etc
<dholbach> ralsina_, ok cool
<dholbach> ralsina_, beuno: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1403-software-store-roadmap :)
<ralsina_> dholbach: thanks!
<beuno> dholbach, thanks!
<cwayne> mardy, hey,t hanks for merging that stuff!  I got an account-plugin on my phone created by a click package! :D
<mardy> cwayne: actually, it got reverted :-(
<mardy> cwayne: we'll land it after Qt 5.2
<cwayne> :(
<cwayne> i was so excited too
<cwayne> mardy, so when i did have it installed, i couldn't see any accounts in my app, so I assume there's some app-side changes that I'd need to make?
<cwayne> or was it just broken
<mardy> cwayne: with the new OA, now when you create an account by default all services are disabled
<mardy> cwayne: the app needs to request access to the accounts
<mardy> cwayne: let me find a useful link...
<cwayne> mardy, so that's with the account-application hook right?
<cwayne> or is there something int he actual qml that needs doing
<mardy> cwayne: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/friends-app/app-access/+merge/198365
<mardy> cwayne: something in the QML
<mardy> cwayne: see the Setup element
<mardy> cwayne: and notice that its exec() method gets called
<mardy> cwayne: basically, you set a provider ID in this Setup element, and when you call exec(), OA will be invoked and propmt the user to give your application access to an account of that type
<mardy> cwayne: either by enabling a service on an existing account, or by creating a new account
<cwayne> mardy, ah, ok
<cwayne> so can you still get a list of accounts first, to choose which one to use?
<mardy> cwayne: yes, but if you app was never authorized to use an account, this list will be empty
<mardy> cwayne: does your app support a single account provider, or many ones?
<cwayne> ah ok, so how do i get the initial authorization to use an account then
<cwayne> mardy, just one
<mardy> cwayne: something like: Setup { id: accountSetup; applicationId: "myapp"; providerId: "facebook" }
<mardy> cwayne: so, if your account list is empty, you can then call accountSetup.exec()
<cwayne> mardy, so i can just call that when my app starts
<mardy> cwayne: no, better call it only if the account list is empty
<mardy> cwayne: though as a user, I'd rather like have a screen which tells me "You have no accounts for MyApp; press here to configure one"
<cwayne> mardy, ah, that makes sense
<cwayne> mardy, once it gets in, could you update this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/336069/how-do-i-use-oauth-from-an-ubuntu-touch-app
<cwayne> i know that's where i got my info from :)
<mardy> cwayne: I'll try :-)
<mardy> cwayne: I'll write a long blog post about it
<cwayne> mardy, great :)  for now i'll try it out here, and i'll let you know if i can get it working
<cwayne> mardy, so I think i've gotten kinda close, by copying your app-access MP from reminders-app :D  but clicking the 'add account' button does nothing, I suppose I should now wait til this is actually merged/promoted
<cwayne> aquarius, hey, are you actually working on that component store thing for developers?
<cwayne> if so, i think a 'choose an online account to sign in with' page would be an amazingly good thing to have there
<mardy> cwayne: what version of u-s-s-o-a do you have installed?
<cwayne> mardy, 0.3+14.04.20140304-0ubuntu1
<mardy> cwayne: mmm... then it should work
<mardy> cwayne: try this:
<mardy> cwayne: killall online-accounts-ui
<mardy> cwayne: export OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9000
<mardy> cwayne: export OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<mardy> cwayne: online-accounts-ui --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/online-accounts-ui.desktop
<mardy> cwayne: and try again?
<mardy> Laney: hi! renato_ confirms that the new SyncEvolution is working fine
<Laney> mardy: ok, will upload it shortly then
<Laney> thanks
<cwayne> mardy, ah, so now with click-package online-accounts, the provider has to be the click name
<cwayne> so for example instead of provider:'fitbit' i now need provder 'com.ubuntu.developer.cwayne18.fitbit_provider'
<mardy> cwayne: yes, without the version number
<mardy> cwayne: correct
<mardy> cwayne: are you 18 y.o. or born in 1918? ;-)
<renato_> mardy, cwayne, but the old way still working?
<tedg> mandel, Is there a design spec for the download manager? Trying to gather transfer menu requirements.
<renato_> mardy, for example the sync monitor still a debian package
<cwayne> mardy, lol, born on the 18th of may :)
<cwayne> mardy, so this brings me to add an account, how would i enable an account i've already added from u-s-s-o-a for example?
<mandel> tedg, are you talking about a design ui spec? or a technical one?
<tedg> mandel, Well, both if they exist :-)
<Laney> boiko: bfiller: Do you have some time to test landing-002?
<tedg> mandel, What can I ask for?  ;-)
<Laney> It's the tones-in-accountsservice MP that I did a few weeks ago
<Laney> trying to land it now
<bfiller> Laney: sure I can test that today, boiko  you should as well
<Laney> thanks
<boiko> Laney: yep, will do
<Laney> I put some manual testing notes on there
<Laney> great
<mandel> tedg, there is no ui design afaik, there is a blueprint for the qml work for udm (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1311-udm-sdk) and wiki docs for the dbus api (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DownloadService)
<mandel> tedg, you can also find a doc folder with the xml definitions for the dbus interface and a dia diagram with a descrition of a state machine that represents a download (in lp:ubuntu-download-manager)
<tedg> mandel, Cool, thanks!
<mandel> tedg, but, you can ask me everything you want, there are changes Ihave not been able to do due to lack of hours in a day :-/
<tedg> mandel, Sure, I just feel a bit behind on what is happening there. Trying to catch up.
<tedg> mandel, Trying to figure out how the transfer indicator should work.
<cwayne> mardy, ok so i can add an account, but it never shows up in my list still, maybe cus i'm missing the .application hook?
<tedg> mandel, It seems like download service is a major part of it.
<mandel> tedg, wanna do a hangout?
<mandel> tedg, I can explain more or less what udm does right and does wrong (I think there is room for improvement)
<tedg> mandel, Uhm, eventually, I'm not sure I know enough to ask questions yet :-)
 * tedg really knows the name more than anything right now.
<mandel> tedg, well, I can give you a super quick over view, that will give you a head start, rather than read the code
<mandel> tedg, but whatever is better for you
<tedg> mandel, Sure, let's try it.
<mandel> tedg, ok, lets do it now if you can, that way we have the transfers indicator after and we get there with more info and better ideas
<bfiller> tedg, mandel : there is a UI design for both the transfer indicator and content hub integration in the browser
<bfiller> tedg: you need links?
<tedg> bfiller, Please!
<bfiller> one sec
<mardy> cwayne: oh, yes, you definitely need an .application file
<cwayne> figured as much :)
<cwayne> although i added it, and now clicking add account does nothing
<cwayne> where would issues be logged?
<cwayne> ok, so i got it back to being able to add an account, still empty though, maybe i have a broken .application
<SFiege> hi @ all
<SFiege> i have an question is it posible to install java to ubuntu touch?
<ogra> you can make the image writable and install openjdk from the archive
<ogra> (i remember someone ran a tomcat server that way on his phone)
<SFiege> hm i need oracle java i want to try unicenta on the nexus 7 unicenta needs java from oracle
<popey> SFiege: you can actually package up a jvm if your app needs it
<popey> SFiege: the Bitcoin app in the store is a qml app which has a C++ plugin calling some java nonsense, and ships with a full jvm
<TrueNhero1> hi how could i install the touch interface on pc?
<SFiege> ok, where can i get more information to do some thinks like the bitcoin app
<TrueNhero1> is for enhaced the rdp from android experience
<popey> SFiege: you could download the app from the store and pick it apart
<mhall119> didrocks: I'm starting to feel like an Android user, complaining about my phone not getting any OS updates in days :(
<didrocks> mhall119: well, don't tell me :p
<mhall119> but you're my dealer
<mhall119> I mean, um, ...
<aquarius> he's just trying to get you on to the stronger more dangerous stuff
<aquarius> -proposed ;)
<didrocks> mhall119: heh :)
<mhall119> lol
<mpt> What component/package in Ubuntu Touch is responsible for the screen rotation?
<davmor2> mpt: qtsensors maybe
<mpt> davmor2, maybe, though that has no open bug reports
<ogra> heh
<ogra> is that a requirement ?
<k1l> a software without bugs doesnt exist, so yeah :)
<ogra> hehe
<pmcgowan> mpt, I think unity8 does the detection using the sensor service saviq would know
<mpt> Thanks pmcgowan, I marked bug 1288332 as involving unity8 then
<ubot5> bug 1288332 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Orientation lock not implemented (rotation/portrait lock)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288332
<pmcgowan> cool
<nik90> hey guys I heard that image #220 and above is running Qt 5.2. Is that true?
<ogra> nope
<nik90> also when can we expect Qt 5.2 to be pushed into the trusty archive
<ogra> whoever told you that was lying :)
<ogra> soon :)
<nik90> ogra: ah...
 * nik90 wished it was true
<ogra> its already banging at the door ... we just havent opened it yet :)
<nik90> hehe
<kenvandine> i think the door is unlocked now, just not opened yet :)
<ogra> yeah ... getting closer every minute :)
<genii> Does anyone know yet the specs of the Meizu and BQ handsets?
<ogra> genii, meizu will be MX3 ... most likely like it is today ... bq ... not yet
<genii> ogra: Cool, thanks
<balloons> renato_, keep in touch on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1285958. Let me know if you need help testing, etc :-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285958 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Reccuring Alarm can't be set for sunday" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra> geez, keep it !
<ogra> who wants to get alarms on a sunday !
<ogra> sell it as a feature :)
<popey> hah!
<balloons> lol ogra
<nik90> lol
<nik90> ogra: and guess what we had AP tests failing only on Saturday and Sunday..How convenient for me :D
<genii> ogra: But what if it's recurring alarms to remind you to attend chirch service? ;)
<genii> *church
<ogra> my church around the corner has its own alarm clock ...
<ogra> they have put it in a tower
<Saviq> pmcgowan, mpt, rotation is done entirely in the toolkit right now
<Saviq> will be mediated through unity8 later when we implement rotation locking and such
<mx6523> does anyone know what happened to the ubuntu wiki? i want to learn about the process of porting ubuntu touch
<mx6523> oh, according to isup.me, wiki.ubuntu.com is up? i wonder why i can't access it
<mx6523> okay, i accessed the wiki by using a proxy.. what in the world?
<ogra> slangasek, wow, upstart-monitor behaves pretty odd on Ubuntu Touch
<ogra> (even --help is ignored)
<slangasek> ogra: it's a gtk application, as I recall?
<ogra> the manpage talks about --no-gui
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> dunno then
<ogra> but i dont even get it to display the usage info
<ogra> it jumps directly into Gtk execution
<ogra> slangasek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7040149/
<slangasek> ogra: so you appear to not be passing --no-gui here
<ogra> gives the same output
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7040154/
<ogra> with --no-gui
<slangasek> ogra: ok, well, clearly a bug then, please file a bug report
<ogra> will do
<barry> mandel: hi there, did you find out anything?
<dobey> how do i get the new scopes on the current image?
<mandel> barry, I did, will have a fix very soon :)
<barry> mandel: awesome.  i'll test it out as soon as it's ready, and we'll try to get the new udm and si in a landing silo
<nomads> hi i just installed ubuntu touch on a galaxy nexus but its frozen how can i restart the galaxy nexus
<SFiege> hi @ all
<SFiege> is there any way to start an sh script on an tablet
<SFiege> some one how can help me
<stgraber> Tassadar: I think I processed all your merge proposals now, let me know if you still have some changes on your side.
<Tassadar> I do, but I don't think you want those in trunk
<Tassadar> stgraber: see last two or three commits to https://code.launchpad.net/~vbocek/+junk/system-image-server-tasemnice
<Tassadar> one is grabbing version number from other s-i server and aborting build if there is no new version on that server
<Tassadar> and second is applying "patches" to the rootfs downloaded via remote-system-image generator
<stgraber> Tassadar: why aren't you just building another tarball with those patches, similar to what I do with the keyring tarball? that'd save you a whole lot of uncompress/compress time
<Tassadar> I overwrite files in rootfs with another tarball -> the fixes get into ubuntu rootfs -> I remove those files from that additional tarball I created
<Tassadar> won't that remove those files?
<barry> mandel: let me know when you have a source package ready and i'll upload it to my testing ppa: https://launchpad.net/~barry/+archive/systemimage
<Tassadar> like, the delta from that will have them as "removed", won't it?
<barry> mandel: and we'll see if the armhf builder can build it :/
<stgraber> Tassadar: hmm, yeah and I can't think of a nice way around this... I guess if we ever get into that case with the production server I'd have to introduce some kind of whitelist of files which did move between tarballs and have the delta generator only includes things that aren't in that list into remove_list
<Tassadar> yeah
<Tassadar> stgraber: by the way, does the renaming of s-i channels means I have to change something on my s-i server? Apart from changing the addresses of s-i.u.com in config to include /ubuntu-touch/ before the redirections get removed?
<stgraber> Tassadar: that should be all you'll have to do. I believe the remote-system-image code parses channels.json and index.json properly so it should follow the redirect just fine.
<Tassadar> cool, thanks
<ddsss> what 10 in tablet to buy that has good ubuntu-touch support?
<genii> Nexus? ;)
<ddsss> genii, didnt they drop nexus 10?
<genii> ddsss: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install indicates active development for the 10", 7" ( codename Grouper) is deprecated though
<ddsss> genii, not sure: http://www.phonearena.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-drops-Nexus-7-and-10-support-wont-add-Nexus-5-support-yet_id51343
<genii> ddsss: First I'd heard
<ddsss> genii, k. thanks ill recheck
<arch_rules> how can i get phablet flash to work
<popey> arch_rules: we recommend ubuntu-device-flash now, not phablet-flash
<popey> arch_rules: ubuntu-device-flash is a golang binary, so should be fairly easy to get working on arch (assuming from your nickname that's what you're using)
<arch_rules> It is for the flipped-vision (htc desire z). it is recommended to use phablet-flash community --wipe -d vision
<popey> ah, okay.
<arch_rules> i am in trusty daily on this laptop. arch is on my desktop
<arch_rules> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/flipped_vision
<popey> I haven't used phablet-flash with a community spin, sorry.
<arch_rules> k thanks anyway
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-06
<dholbach> good morning
<oSoMoN> didrocks, the latest release of webbrowser-app was reverted, so now what’s in trunk and what’s in the archive is out of sync, how should I fix that?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, we don't inject the revert in trunk on purpose (to not screw history), we need to have the transaction fixed by dbarth's team first to reland fixes
<didrocks> not sure where they are on fixing the issues
<dbarth> didrocks: we'll switch back to not depend on signon-ui at build time
<dbarth> should have a patchthis monrning
<dbarth> oSoMoN: ^^
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ok, so that means I can’t request landing anything else until the trunk is in sync with the archive again, right?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, so if you can't wait on dbarth's team, you can revert everything in trunk to match distro
<oSoMoN> didrocks, that’s ok, I can wait
<dbarth> oSoMoN: we'll unblock that soon, discussing with mardy right now
<mardy> dbarth, oSoMoN: I'm on it, shouldn't be too difficult
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy White Chocolate Cheesecake Day! :-D
<dbarth> didrocks, oSoMoN: i clarified yesterday with robru and kenvandine that it was not possible to MIR the rest of the stack (especially now)
<dbarth> so the runtime dep is really the way to go
<didrocks> dbarth: right
<didrocks> keep us posted dbarth, thanks :)
<GodoPPL> Hi, anyone that can help me out with a question?
<GodoPPL> I'm trying to install Ubuntu for Phones on my Galaxy Nexus - an maguro 16GB version with yakyu firmware
<jussi> GodoPPL: just ask the question and see if someone is around that knows the answer...
<GodoPPL> but, when I go to fastboot to install the ubuntu images, I get device name |tuna| not found on server
<nhaines> GodoPPL: try specifying '-d maguro' (or '-D maguro', I can't remember which) and see if that helps.
<GodoPPL> nhaines: that seemed to do the trick, thanks!
<nhaines> yay!
<swordfish> Hello everyone, did somebody know how to create a multiarch click package? I have the binaries for armhf and x64, how can I pack them? Thank you...
<popey> swordfish: i believe "fat packages" are being worked on
<swordfish> popey, ok thank you, so at the moment this is not possible?...
<popey> swordfish: not sure, I haven't seen any packages which do it.
<swordfish> popey, ok, so armhf only for the moment... Did you receive the email I sent you last week?
<mardy> dbarth, oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/webbrowser-app/oa-runtime/+merge/209625
<dbarth> mardy: checking
<mardy> dbarth: I actually found another issue, which might be the same that you found earlier, when testing the facebook webapp with the OA integration:
<mardy> dbarth: the first time that you create the account, after the control returns to the webapp, it still asks you to login
<dbarth> mardy: it has not happened since i tried the recent versions
<mardy> dbarth: I investigated the issue, and that happens because WebKit is started as soon as the container starts (even if it's not visible), and it reads the cookie file at that time
<mardy> dbarth: it did not happen because you didn't remove ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook/.QtWebKit/
<mardy> dbarth: nor did I, that's why I never noticed that issue :-)
<davmor2> Morning all
<chihchun> question on click app, I tried to load a component (qml file) from Loader.
<chihchun> It works fine on desktop or run from cli on nexus4, but it does not work when I lunched from desktop
<chihchun> where I can check the log or error message (from unity ?)?
<chihchun> ${HOME}/.cache/upstart/unity8.log ?
<achiang> chihchun: may have better luck in #ubuntu-app-devel?
<chihchun> achiang: thanks
<achiang> which ppa should i add to experiment with qt5.2?
<achiang> Mirv: ^^ ??
<achiang> is it just qt5-edgers?
<davmor2> achiang: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2 that is the one I was using last
<achiang> davmor2: yah, i'm about to add that ppa and do a dist-upgrade
<achiang> davmor2: i'm running in a VM so i need to figure out how to pin xorg first
<achiang> hm. no, i'll be smarter than that and take a VM snapshot ;)
<achiang> s/smarter/lazier/
<t1mp> elopio: are you helping andrew with the AP test that he asked for? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<ahayzen> t1mp, o/
<t1mp> ahayzen: hello, I was going through my reviews and found that one still waiting to be approved
<ahayzen> t1mp, i don't think any of us know how to test if animations occur?
<Mirv> achiang: hi
<t1mp> ahayzen: ah yes, I remember now
<achiang> Mirv: hey, i'm installing from the qt5-edgers ppa now. i think i'm all good
<ahayzen> t1mp, hence writing the bug report
<Mirv> achiang: davmor2: breaking news, add ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006 + ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta1
<Mirv> achiang: that works too, but it's now possible to use even more of the final packages with that ^
<Mirv> they should be ~identical, but the other one is really final while other one is another rebuild
<achiang> Mirv: hm, i was using qt5-beta2 !
<t1mp> ahayzen: ok then. Now I need to figure out how to trigger jenkins CI testing on that MR
<Mirv> achiang: yep, that's what has everything in one place and works too. so if you just need to debug stuff it works too.
<ahayzen> t1mp, yeah, i may need to do a merge of trunk as well?
<davmor2> Mirv: beta1 not beta2?
<achiang> Mirv: so stick with what i'm doing then? no need to use the ci-train ppa and beta1?
<t1mp> ahayzen: that is always better. please do that :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, i'll do tht any ping u when done :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, no conflicts \o/
<t1mp> ahayzen: hurray :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, thts been pushed, i'll manually retest everything still works
<Mirv> davmor2: yep, beta1 is now "only those packages that haven't landed to landing-006 because of other landings blocking", ie. about 15 packages
<Mirv> davmor2: so that means almost everything gets installed from landing-006
<Mirv> davmor2: I've smoketested it already, the combo landing-006 + qt5-beta1
<Mirv> davmor2: so it should be good for any new testing
<davmor2> Mirv: nice :)
<davmor2> If every I get anytime I'll give it a go :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, all looks good :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: I will need jenkins to execute the tests and create the .deb's for testing before approving
<t1mp> ahayzen: I'm asking in #ubuntu-ci-eng how to do it
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool, i just wanted to check myself tht it was working for me lol
<elopio> t1mp: no, I haven't seen it.
<elopio> t1mp: ahayzen, there is a qmlscene mode that lets us run with slow animations. That might help.
<elopio> but isn't qmlrunner a better tool for that?
<Mirv> popey: for you too, if you happen to reflash your device at some point, it's useful to use ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006 + ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta1 combo to use maximum amount of landing bits available
<Mirv> I don't see any functional difference, though
<popey> Mirv: ok
<ahayzen> elopio, i don't even know where to start attempting to check if the animation did something, hence why it was suggested to report a bug so it is not forgotten about
<elopio> ahayzen: yes, that's ok, thanks for that.
<elopio> I'll experiment with this slow mode.
<ahayzen> elopio, thanks
<achiang> Mirv: ping, after a dist-upgrade to the beta2 ppa, seems qtcreator got uninstalled
<achiang> Mirv: qtcreator-plugin-cmake uninstallable. :(
<Mirv> achiang: ah, sorry about that, SDK team has still be finalizing the Ubuntu plugin bits, and my focus has been somewhat largely on the device side
<achiang> argh. :(
<Mirv> achiang: bzoltan + zbenjamin are working on those, and the new CMake plugin is at ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/tools-development at the moment at least
<achiang> Mirv: ok, i'll try that ppa too
<Mirv> when they say it's ready, I'll deploy it to my PPA:s too, hopefully very soon now
<achiang> Mirv: is that PPA co-installable with the beta2 PPA or will they fight to the death?
<Mirv> achiang: it's co-installable
<Mirv> achiang: it builds against beta2 to be exact
<achiang> Mirv: ok, thanks. will try
<bzoltan>  achiang: the ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/tools-development  has that package
<achiang> bzoltan: yep, about to try now
<bzoltan> achiang: the new UBuntu Plugin package will be available there in half an hour
<achiang> bzoltan: ah! ok. maybe i'll go for lunch then. :)
<bzoltan> achiang: enjoy :) I offer fresh and cool SDK tools as dessert
<achiang> bzoltan: btw, one reason i am keen to try qt5.2 is because i am working on a desktop app, and want to use - http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.1/qtquickdialogs/qml-qtquick-dialogs1-filedialog.html
<achiang> bzoltan: do you think i'll have any issues if i use that component along with our SDK components?
<bzoltan> achiang: other than visual I do not think you will have any problem
<achiang> bzoltan: ack, thank you!
<mardy> oSoMoN: here's another one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/webbrowser-app/creation-mode/+merge/209672
<mardy> alex-abreu: ping
<alex-abreu> mardy, pong
<Patrick_> Hey:)
<mardy> alex-abreu: there are a couple of MP for you
<alex-abreu> mardy, looking at the oa-runtime one
<Patrick_> i just während to ask wehre i find the ux Guidlines for ubuntu touch :)
<Patrick_> *wanted
<alex-abreu> mardy, whos going to pull qtdeclarative5-online-accounts-client0.1 ? I guess that on touch thats fine since someone will, but on the desktop (since the same code base is used) who's doing it ?
<Raptor> hello
<mardy> alex-abreu: no one, that's the nice thing. :-) On the desktop, we don't want to require it
<alex-abreu> mardy, sure but in the code the page will still be triggered no?
<alex-abreu> on the desktop
<alex-abreu> mardy, mmh no since we dont specify an accountProvider forget what I just said
<alex-abreu> mardy, mmh ...
<mardy> alex-abreu: well, that commit moved everything behind a Loader
<mardy> alex-abreu: if that fails to load, becuase the module isn't there, we simply show the webview
<Mirv> gatox: hi! any luck with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-purchase-service/+bug/1273570 ? it's starting to be the only remaining build/unittest related we have left for landing Qt 5.2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273570 in ubuntu-purchase-service "ubuntu-purchase-service fails to run tests with Qt 5.2" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Saviq> ogra, upstart q: we have smart-scopes-proxy (start on dbus), scope-registry (start on started smart-scopes-proxy), unity8 that depends on scope-registry running, would adding "initctl start smart-scopes-proxy" in unity8's pre-start script be really hackish, or just a bit?
<gatox> Mirv, i haven't had the time to look at that yet, maybe you can ping dobey about that
<ogra> Saviq, why not make it a unity8 condition then ?
<ogra> in "start on"
<Saviq> ogra, because that won't make it start on first installation
<Saviq> ogra, i.e. "start unity8" won't launch the others
<gatox> Mirv, also, that package is not being used right now by anyone...
<Saviq> ogra, if they're stopped
<Mirv> dobey: see gatox's comment ^ we'd need that http://pad.lv/1273570 fixed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1273570 in ubuntu-purchase-service "ubuntu-purchase-service fails to run tests with Qt 5.2" [Critical,Confirmed]
<gatox> Mirv, that will be included in the proper programs soons
<Mirv> gatox: it still needs a rebuild to be able to land Qt 5.2
<dobey> huh
<dobey> wtf cmake
<ogra> Saviq, then make unity8 emit an invented event and add an "or $howeveryoucalltheevent'" to smart-scopes-proxy
<ogra> (to start on)
<Saviq> ogra, that was the other thing I was thinking
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑
<alex-abreu> mardy, commented on the oa-runtime MR, just a few nits ...
<mhr3> Saviq, ok, give me a name of the event and i'll mp it
<Saviq> mhr3, scope-ui-starting?
<mhr3> Saviq, are you going to emit it from unity8 itself or from the job?
<Saviq> mhr3, from the job
<Saviq> mhr3, I think?
<Saviq> mhr3, maybe better from the plugin?
<Saviq> mhr3, this way whoever uses the plugin will get the registry...
<mhr3> no, i'd prefer the job
<mhr3> it's easier to find it then
<Saviq> mhr3, probably, yeah, ok
<mardy> alex-abreu: oSoMoN told me that he's not using semicolons (usually one doesn't, in QML projects)
<Saviq> mhr3, have a better name for the event?
<mhr3> Saviq, nah, it's fine
<alex-abreu> mardy, ah :/ ... I tend to do it always, since js rules for semicolons could be tricky, js automatically adds semicolons, & sometimes creates a mess if you are not careful
<alex-abreu> mardy, js = js interpreter
<Saviq> ogra, that looks sane http://paste.ubuntu.com/7044219/ ?
<thostr_> Mirv: dobey: as the purchase is not used right now can we simple disable/remove it for now?
<ogra> Saviq, yep
<Saviq> ogra, thanks
<dobey> thostr_: it's not an issue with qt5.2 afaict
<ogra> i would probably call it -trigger ... instead of -starting :)
<mhr3> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7044226/ ?
<ogra> mhr3, test it :) looks ok for me
<alex-abreu> mardy, but ok
<Saviq> mhr3, you don't want to start on dbus anyway?
<Saviq> mhr3, but yeah, looks ok
<achiang> bzoltan: any clue on which package i might have to install to get QtQuick.Dialogs?
<thostr_> dobey: so, what is the problem then?
<mhr3> Saviq, no need, it doesn't need dbus, and unity8 is the only "client"
<ogra> Saviq, unity8 has "start on started dbus" ... as long as it is the only one emitting that event ...
<bzoltan> achiang:  it is something declarative and control in it
<bzoltan> achiang: qtdeclarative5-controls-plugin
<Saviq> mhr3, ogra, agreed
<achiang> bzoltan: found it, thanks
<dobey> thostr_: i'm not sure why exactly it's happening, but cmake is trying to run the env var setting as a command for the qml unit tests. i have a trivial fix that should work, but i don't know why cmake is doing that in the first place, and it's not doing it locally
<mardy> alex-abreu: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/webbrowser-app/oa-runtime/+merge/209625
<mardy> alex-abreu: I didn't add a check on L63, because that's only called if the cookie store is valid
<Mirv> thostr_: dobey: I could disable the tests to get a rebuild done, if that's just acceptable to you for now
<dobey> at least, that's what the error means
<ogra> mhr3, Saviq you might probably want to tear down the service with unity (stop on stopped unity8) if you want to make sure it restarts  alongside
<thostr_> Mirv: yes, acceptable as not used by now
<mardy> alex-abreu: oh, wait, I can move something else inside that "if"
<Mirv> thostr_: ok!
<mhr3> ogra, nah, it can keep running
<dobey> thostr_, Mirv: how can we determine why cmake is doing that exactly?
<ogra> ok
<thostr_> dobey: if it's a "normal" cmake thing you might want to ask Satoris as he knows more or less everything about cmake
<mardy> alex-abreu: ok, now it's ready
<Tassadar> barry: I'm currently patching my Nexus 5 images with newer system-image (rev. 242) because of the http-only thing. I saw that there are some updates to u-d-m and s-i, which are supposed to land together - do you think something will break if u-d-m lands, but s-i stays on that revision I'm patching the image with? Like, are there some changes in u-d-m which would cause incompatibility with older s-i?
<barry> Tassadar: please test with s-i rev 249 (tag:2.2), which is the version i'm trying to land.  i don't think udm changes will break anything, it's just that for the image we definitely want to test them together just to be sure
<barry> Tassadar: tag:2.2 is in my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~barry/+archive/systemimage
<Tassadar> okay, thanks, will change it to 249 and test it when I'll have time (assuming that's before it lands in the image <_<)
<alex-abreu> mardy, +1
<ogra> rsalveti, so i was fighting with adb the whole day, we cant start it after the container on manta and we cant drop the echo 0/1 either, seems adbd *only* works if the pre-start commands run before the container does anything on manta
<rsalveti> ogra: I didn't get why you can't start adbd after the container is up
<rsalveti> the container will do echo 0/1
<ogra> rsalveti, the device is weirdly configured by the container
<rsalveti> that's weird
<rsalveti> let me put my manta to charge
<ogra> there is something called ffs on manta
<ogra> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/device/samsung/manta.git;a=blob;f=init.manta.usb.rc;h=8540d9cd3306707ecbe0627fe781f1d3c7d93fd0;hb=8d8c09a2ddbbb0052b36aa07863a2ea67954b62c
<ogra> see line 10-14
<ogra> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# cat /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions
<ogra> mtp,ffs
<ogra> thats what i get when leaving it to the container to configure the device
<ogra> and even though adbd is running, adb doesnt work
<ogra> i.e. the device is in a weird state
<rsalveti> right
 * ogra tries to rip out that block from the init.rc
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ogra did you guys remove the default init.rc setprop already?
<ogra> sergiusens, no, we want to keep it :)
<ogra> (atm)
<sergiusens> ogra, the mtp,adb default setting forever?
<rsalveti> yeah, don't need to change that yet
<sergiusens> oh, atm
<sergiusens> better
<rsalveti> this ffs seems to be specific to manta
<ogra> sergiusens, i ripped out the (as i thought) useless echo 0/1 lines from adb startup
<rsalveti> [persist.sys.usb.config]: [mtp,adb]
<ogra> sergiusens, and apparently since then adb completely stopped working there
<ogra> rsalveti, right
<asac> m-b-o: hey
<rsalveti> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions
<rsalveti> mtp,adb
<ogra> rsalveti, check /sys/class/android_usb/android0/functions vs that
<rsalveti> at our normal boot
<ogra> yeah
<sergiusens> ogra, yeah; adb is sort of flaky
<asac> m-b-o: we are trying to get the last bits in our images eliminated. and heard you had a workaround for the weather app issues
<asac> m-b-o: and sorry if you get double pinged :)
<ogra> rsalveti, now start adbd on lxc-android-config started or on the android event
<ogra> sergiusens, i got it rock solid here on my flo now
<ogra> no disconnects
<ogra> (moved everything to upstart-local-bridge)
<ogra> i also have a nice ssh job based on that that starts and stops ssh based on a property :)
<ogra> (super helpful for debugging adb :) )
<rsalveti> :-)
<m-b-o> asac: not until tomorrow afternoon utc, sorry
<mardy> alex-abreu: thanks, the second one is https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/webbrowser-app/creation-mode/+merge/209672
<asac> m-b-o: can you describe the workaround for us?
<asac> m-b-o: we can maybe do it then for you (but no promise)
<m-b-o> asac: hmm, I'll try to explain:
<asac> awessome :)
<ogra> rsalveti, removing the block from init.manta.usb.rc works
<rsalveti> ogra: which block?
<ogra> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/device/samsung/manta.git;a=blob;f=init.manta.usb.rc;h=8540d9cd3306707ecbe0627fe781f1d3c7d93fd0;hb=8d8c09a2ddbbb0052b36aa07863a2ea67954b62c
<ogra> line 10-14
<ogra> i.e. prevent that alias filesystem from becoming mounted
<rsalveti> right, but do we know what is that part actually doing?
<ogra> nope, never heard of it
<m-b-o> asac: The workaround would be, to only send the locations to the WorkerScript, which have to be updated and to insert the results from the WorkerScript back in locations
<ahayzen> t1mp, FYI Jenkins passed :) https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171/comments/493255
<ogra> rsalveti, https://lwn.net/Articles/382480/
<ogra> rsalveti, i guess we can live without it
<pmcgowan> m-b-o, what are you working around, is there a known issue in the uitk or something?
<t1mp> ahayzen: that's great. Let me run all autopilot tests with the .deb packages created by jenkins
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks
<t1mp> ahayzen: it will take 1-2 hours
<ahayzen> t1mp, no problem thanks for doing it :)
<ogra> rsalveti, sounds very optional to me
<m-b-o> pmcgowan: I think so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1287446
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287446 in Ubuntu Weather App "Sometimes, the temperature and conditions are not shown" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<m-b-o> pmcgowan: some nasty glitch with WorkerScript and/or JSON in Qt perhaps
<pmcgowan> m-b-o, ok so we know we lose the data but not sure why yet?
<m-b-o> pmcgowan: exactly, and the same data can work the next time
<pmcgowan> m-b-o, ok, will try to find someone to help look at it
<rsalveti> ogra: we just need to check if mtp will still work
<m-b-o> pmcgowan: nice, thanks!
<rsalveti> as it might be using ffs
<rsalveti> otherwise it was probably used to also allow composite gadget
<ogra> i doubt it would be listed separately then
<rsalveti> right, indeed, it's just using adb with ffs
<ogra> as i understand it you can simply use more functions
<rsalveti> as it's just mounting that specifically
<ogra> so ffs could carry rndis and adb
<ogra> (at the same time)
<ogra> sigh, but why do i still need the echo 0/1 in the upstart job
<ogra> start on android-container persist.sys.usb.config=*adb
<ogra> thats what i use to start it now btw :)
<rsalveti> right, cool
<ogra> but it still requires the silly echo ... shouldnt ...
<ogra> ha !
<ogra> ok, ripping out *all* echos makes it work :P
<ogra> so how do i cack that ffs block out ...
<ogra> *hack
<rsalveti> I still don't think we need to remove that
<rsalveti> just trying to better understand why it's saying mtp,ffs
<ogra> well, adb doesnt work if it is mounted
<rsalveti> but my ssh connection is awful
<rsalveti> well, it should work :-)
<rsalveti> that's how android is using it
<ming> Error while converting /home/ming/.local/share/ubuntu-emulator/ubuntu-emulator-one/system.img: Unknown option 'compat' qemu-img: Invalid options for file format 'qcow2'.
<ming> Do anybody know how to fix this error?
<ogra> rsalveti, the thing is that we will need to introduce special cases for it
<rsalveti> why?
<ogra> as i understand it we would have to start adbd inside the function fs
<ogra>  $ modprobe g_foo
<asac> pmcgowan:
<asac> 15:36 < m-b-o> asac: The workaround would be, to only send the locations to the WorkerScript, which have to be updated and to insert the results from the  WorkerScript back in locations
<asac> pmcgowan: can you get that into bug?
<rsalveti> ogra: but that's not how it's done by android
<asac> and see if someone knows what to do with this?
<ogra>    $ mkdir /dev/ffs-mtp && mount -t functionfs mtp /dev/ffs-mtp
<ogra>    $ ( cd /dev/ffs-mtp && mtp-daemon ) &
<ogra> from the lwn articke
<rsalveti> ogra: adb is still started there separately
<pmcgowan> asac, yeah will talk to balloons then see whoc an look at it
<rsalveti> all it's doing is mounting ffs
<pmcgowan> asac, not clear to me why it just started showing up
<ogra> rsalveti, i cant find the "start adbd" function
<pmcgowan> asac, either way I think we should promote the image given what we know
<rsalveti> ogra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7044464/
<balloons> pmcgowan, I would rather we did not patch the app based upon a platform bug. It's not going to help the bug get solved
<pmcgowan> balloons, hi there, why do yu say platform bug?
<ogra> rsalveti, what does start adbd do ?
<ogra> rsalveti, thats what i mean
<pmcgowan> balloons, is there more known that in the bug log?
<rsalveti> ogra: starts adbd :-)
<rsalveti> probably part of init.rc
<ogra> rsalveti, there is usually something defining the adbd service
<rsalveti> ogra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7044466/
<rsalveti> ogra: from init.rc
<balloons> pmcgowan, that was the running opinion, but I see m-b-o has looked into things a bit more. So if it is truly something in the app so be it. However, he was seeing varying behavior in his js workers
<ogra> rsalveti, hmm, k ... i was hoping to find some reference to ffs :)
<pmcgowan> balloons, when did this start showing failures?
<pmcgowan> its just that we have lots of apps handling json this way afaik
<balloons> pmcgowan, right. It's gotten worse over time, images past 194 seem to be much easier to trigger.
<balloons> I still feel like the app needs to handle no data / no connection a bit better
<pmcgowan> balloons, ok, like retry in some smart way
<balloons> pmcgowan, right, like I've seen it crash https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1287982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1287982 in Ubuntu Weather App "Refreshing when no weather data is found crashes the app" [Undecided,New]
<m-b-o> asac: sorry, for short description, but there are some sideeffects hard to explain
<pmcgowan> balloons, I am told the crash is a known issue across apps
<pmcgowan> or maybe thats a different one
<pmcgowan> seems we just need to debug and get a better understanding
<m-b-o> asac pmcgowan balloons: I would try hard this evening to get a workaround in place. Changing the app at that particualr place has some sideeffects...
<didrocks> pmcgowan: it didn't start to show up btw, I mention it for a week and half: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06569.html
<ogra> rsalveti, ok, mounting it manually and restarting adbd makes it work
<pmcgowan> didrocks, understood
<rsalveti> ogra: but mounting on the ubuntu side, right?
<ogra> rsalveti, yeah
<rsalveti> ogra: that's probably because the kernel can now see this mount point
<rsalveti> and the alias
<ogra> something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7044519/
 * ogra tests 
<ogra> yep, got a shell
 * ogra tests on flo
<rsalveti> ogra: problem is that checking /proc/filesystems is still not right
<ogra> why is that ?
<rsalveti> ogra: but that's the idea
<rsalveti> ogra: in case you don't have it used or mounted by android, but available in the kernel
<ogra> well, then let me bind it to the device
<i9100Dave> Hi, I'm have issues using the i9100 port, on boot i'm getting a black screen, i have shell access, any ideas where i need to look to find out the issue ?
<mijk> hey, what's the gui for the wifi config?
<mijk> I installed ubuntu touch and it's messed up
<mijk> I'm trying to launch from the terminal
<ogra> rsalveti, tested on flo and manta http://paste.ubuntu.com/7044635/
<rsalveti> ogra: hm, can't we find a more generic way
<rsalveti> ?
<rsalveti> otherwise it'd be yet another device specific stuff in our rootfs
<ogra> rsalveti, thats what i was talking about in the beginning
<rsalveti> ogra: you should just check for /sys/class/android_usb/android0/f_ffs/aliases
<ogra> how else do yxou want to know you need it
<ogra> oh
<ogra> k
<ogra> can do that indeed :)
<cwayne> a generic way to put upstart jobs in the device tarball would be nice :)
<Tassadar> ogra: do you plan to support also deb, the 4g+wifi version of flo, or just flo?
<ogra> we dont have any deb devices in the team i think
<ogra> so i guess thats a no
<pmcgowan> ogra, any chance it just works?
<Tassadar> it doesn't
<Tassadar> well
<Tassadar> flo build doesn't
<Tassadar> as in, the mobile data don't work
<Tassadar> I can try building it specificaly for deb
<rsalveti> Tassadar: do you have a deb around?
<Tassadar> no, but my users do
<rsalveti> alright
<ogra> gah
 * ogra curses 
<rsalveti> I'll try to get the hammerhead kernel in archive, can probably do the same for deb
<Tassadar> I'm gonna try and build an image for deb, see how that goes
<ogra> copy/paste when the last line is exec /usr/bin/adbd ... and missing to paste the last character ... i love this day
<Tassadar> (deb has the same kernel as flo)
<Tassadar> (as in, the binary is the same)
<Tassadar> although I suppose udev rules from flo won't kick in, huh
<rsalveti> Tassadar: yeah
<rsalveti> Tassadar: can get that uploaded
<Tassadar> and there's probably gonna be more..don't have time to do that right now, maybe later
<ogra> rsalveti, sigh ... /sys/class/android_usb/android0/f_ffs/aliases only exists once the container has mounted the filesystem ... which happens after adb is brought up in there apparently
<rsalveti> ogra: :-)
<ogra> which means we cant use it :/
<rsalveti> ogra: we can try to remove that from the android side for now
<rsalveti> only adb is using ffs
<rsalveti> guess reverting b95ddb82655138da5aa1427d731d4f480a3f7d36
<ogra> well, i need to do an upload before the next image ...
<ogra> to get manta tests back ...
<ogra> and i dont want to blantly revert and re-introduce the disconnects
<rsalveti> https://plus.google.com/111524780435806926688/posts/AaEccFjKNHE
<rsalveti> so yeah, reverting that might not be ideal
<ogra> right, i want a workable fix
<rsalveti> ogra: so I guess we can just check for /proc/filesystems then
<rsalveti> because it shouldn't cause us any harm anyway
<rsalveti> we're not starting adbd from the container
<rsalveti> we could see what would happen if you enable ffs on another device
<ogra> well, even starting it after the container still doesnt get me the sysfs entry
<rsalveti> that's weird
<ogra> seems to take wuite a while until it is created
<rsalveti> I thought /sys/class/android_usb/android0/f_ffs would always be available
<ogra> i definitely see it when logging in
 * ogra adds a sleep 5 to the upstart job
<ogra> ergh
<ogra> now thats embarrassing
<ogra> if [ -d /sys/class/android_usb/android0/f_ffs/aliases ]
<ogra> cant work indeed
<ogra> (since aliases is no dir :P )
<rsalveti> :-)
<sergiusens> ogra, do you want to stand up?
<ogra> oh ah
<ogra> sergiusens, no, i'm sitting so nicley :P
<sergiusens> :-)
<i9100Dave> Can i get logcat style boot log via adb for this ?
<ogra> i9100Dave, should be available via /system/bin/logcat -d
<ogra> (if the port is half way working at least)
<i9100Dave> hmm waiting for service SurfaceFlinger..
<i9100Dave> service sensorservice died...
<cwayne> who here works on the shorts app?
<i9100Dave> So i think i found the source of my black screen... http://pastebin.com/expYS0Rw
<cwayne> plars, ping, looks like something weird's going on here: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_custom/
<cwayne> everything says its 'running'
<plars> cwayne: somethings killing it, let me take a look
<plars> cwayne: seems to be timing out, and there's a known dashboard issue where if something causes the job to die before it gets final status, it's stuck in the last known state (hence why it says "running")
<plars> cwayne: I wonder why it's taking so long to finish though
<plars> cwayne: normally on mako, the regular images take about 3.5 hours or so
<plars> cwayne: this is timing out after 5 hours
<plars> cwayne: do you expect that the extra tests should take *that* long?
<cwayne> hm, that sounds not good
<cwayne> plars, no, the custom tests take like 2 minutes
<plars> cwayne: there are a lot of strange errors in that log: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-daily/56/consoleFull
<plars> cwayne: but it looks like that last test was just looping forever and going nowhere
<plars> cwayne: the last one it *seems* to be running is ubuntuuitoolkit I think - want to try it locally and see if it's reproducible?
<cwayne> plars, sure, the one it got caught on isn't a customized one btw
<plars> cwayne: the test isn't, but the image is. There's nothing different about how it runs that test in a custom image vs. in a regular one though
<cwayne> right
<bfiller> artmello: do you know if we still need the dependency in gallery-app on gstreamer-0.1 since we moved to using libthumbnailer?
<artmello> bfiller: not sure, let me check
<bfiller> artmello: still seems to be there in ugo's MR. Don't know if it's needed for video playback? hoping to either drop it or use gstreamer-1.0 instead if we do need it
<artmello> bfiller: yes, we seem to need for Video playing, but I think we can go with 1.0 instead
<mpt> didrocks, do bug reports about the Touch theme belong under ubuntu-themes, or a separate package?
<bfiller> artmello: can't we just depend on qtmultimedia and that should take care of everything?
<mpt> (Not the icons, the controls)
<bfiller> artmello: i.e. playback vid using qtmultimedia interface
<didrocks> mpt: ah, icons are ubuntu-themes. Controls is the ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<artmello> bfiller: humm probably yes. Checking here and we only use the Video component to handle videos
<mpt> didrocks, haha
<bfiller> artmello: I'm trying to compile this without after removing all the gstreamer deps https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-sdk-thumbnailer/+merge/207222
<artmello> bfiller: ok. I was doing the same.
<bfiller> artmello: cool, if you could make sure video playback still works after doing that would be good
<artmello> bfiller: ok
<ogra> sergiusens, do you have any idea for getting the value in a more elegant way ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045126/
<ogra> (shell simply doesnt allow dots in env vars, else i could just read it)
<sergiusens> ogra, oh, if only I knew about this persist.service.ssh=*
<ogra> sergiusens, i just invented it :)
<sergiusens> would of done a lot of other nic things earlier
<sergiusens> ogra, and it works?
<ogra> yeah, it works great
<ogra> starts and stopss ssh based on true/false
<ogra> and it persists fine over reboots
<ogra> the only thing that bugs me is that ugly way of fishing the value out of env
<ogra> sergiusens, start on android-container persist.sys.usb.config=*adb
<ogra> thats the new start condition for adbd
<ogra> works really well
<ogra> sadly i cant get the android-container event inside the session
<ogra> else i would do the same thing with mtp
<sergiusens> ogra, you can
<sergiusens> ogra, can't you prefix with :sys: iirc?
<ogra> hmm, i have to try that
<sergiusens> ogra, or just do it from system and propagate to session like I did for dev
<artmello> bfiller: removing gstreamer deps video playback still works
<sergiusens> bfiller, I think what breaks are the previews
<sergiusens> or use to be the case
<bfiller> artmello: cool
<bfiller> sergiusens: previews in the gallery? that should be fixed as we're using libthumbnailer now
<sergiusens> bfiller, heh, just read further up the backlog :-)
<sergiusens> ogra, seems we don't need gst-0.1 anymore ^^
<ogra>  whee
<ogra> !
<sergiusens> bfiller, going to confirm from the click package as well
<rsalveti> waiting https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-sdk-thumbnailer/+merge/207222 to land
<ogra> good, then the meta package change is moot anyway
<rsalveti> we discussed that at #ubuntu-devel
<bfiller> artmello: I just tried it too, working great. I merged all the outstanding MR's into one
<artmello> bfiller: cool
<bfiller> sergiusens: we have like 5 or 6 MR's that need to land together on gallery for us to be able to drop it
<bfiller> sergiusens: the click stuff needs to land first, they are all waiting on that :)
<sergiusens> bfiller, ok; silo finished building; will be done soon
<sergiusens> just need to get through the testing phase no
<sergiusens> now
<bfiller> artmello: do landscape photos show up correclty for you when you open them with ugo's branch? for me it's not working. I see the landscape photo with the portrait overlayed on top
<bfiller> sergiusens: great
<bfiller> artmello: trying on desktop
<artmello> bfiller: let me check
<sergiusens> ogra, so to recap; leave the seed as is :-)
<bfiller> artmello: yes it's weird, landscape showing up rotated in the main view. they used to be correct
<rsalveti> ogra: we might want to make sure that the seeds are not bringing any gst0.10 packages
<sergiusens> rsalveti, they are
<rsalveti> right, then we need to see if we can remove them once the new gallery is in place
<artmello> bfiller: yeah, same issue here. But here I can reproduce rotating an image
<t1mp> Saviq: are the ERRORs in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7044989/ known issues with unity8?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yes; and apparently we can
<t1mp> Saviq: those are AP test results for a UITK branch, but I've seen the same errors in another (unrelated) uitk branch
<Saviq> t1mp, u8 crashes under Qt 5.0 on startup some 5% of the time, so yeah - if you see "process not found" or similar, that's known, and fixed with 5.2
<bfiller> artmello: I see that too. guessing was caused by the move to libthumbnailer we're not accounting for the rotation information correctly
<t1mp> Saviq: something like this?   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/psutil/__init__.py", line 232, in __init__
<t1mp>     raise NoSuchProcess(pid, None, 'no process found with pid %s' % pid)
<Saviq> t1mp, yu[
<Saviq> yup
<t1mp> Saviq: on startup of app, or startup on unity8?
<Saviq> t1mp, startup of unity8, startup of qmlscene sometimes, too
<t1mp> Saviq: ok, thanks
<Saviq> t1mp, check if the first frame of the crash has d8f8 as the last bits of the address
<elb0w> so I remember reading that ubuntu touch would have the full distro underneath. Is that the case?
<elb0w> like can I have shells running and work using vim in a unity type setupm
<t1mp> Saviq: I only have this log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7044989/ where I don't see addresses. I'm running it remotely on florian's N4 on which I don't have direct access
<Saviq> t1mp, you'll have to ask him for .crash files, then :)
<t1mp> Saviq: yeah.. or I start running all the tests on my own devices again instead of using the convenient web-interface
<Saviq> t1mp, Kaleo built a web interface for you guys to run the tests on his devices? :D
<Saviq> awesome ;D
<t1mp> Saviq: yes, exactly
<t1mp> Saviq: actually I think it just died 1 minute ago.. its offline now
<Saviq> t1mp, ah maybe that's why I couldn't reach it ;D
<t1mp> Saviq: can the issue with unity8 and qt5 also cause this AP failure? 16:19:31.993 ERROR testresult:43 - FAIL: ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_system_updates.SystemUpdatesTestCases.test_updates_not_in_main(with touch)
<Saviq> t1mp, doesn't look like it
<barry> didrocks, stgraber i've noticed that jenkins doesn't automatically run on my s-i mp's against lp:~ubuntu-managed-branches/ubuntu-system-image/system-image.  can we get that enabled, both in general and specifically for: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/ubuntu-system-image/citrain-2.2/+merge/209560
<stgraber> barry: there's no jenkins automation with the CI-Train as far as I'm aware
<stgraber> barry: what did you expect? an adt run?
<barry> stgraber: yes. build the package and adt run.
<stgraber> barry: right, so the package build step is done by the ci-train but you have to run the tests at the moment
<stgraber> barry: or I can do it if you want, I have an adt setup here which takes a PPA and package, so once it's in a silo I can easily do that part
<stgraber> barry: btw, do you need me to send that through the CI-Train or is someone else taking care of this one?
<barry> stgraber: mandel is going to put that through the train with another udm mp.  apparently though he can't do that now because udm is already in the qt5.2 silo and it's not allowed to be in two silos at the same time
<stgraber> ok
<barry> stgraber: but still, i thought by mp'ing against the managed branch, jenkins would do that automatically.  i guess not though.
<stgraber> barry: nope, there's no magic triggered by the MP itself, ci-train is all manual
<stgraber> eventually some bits will get integrated like a system-image buil for the silo and I guess adt run for all sources in the silo
<barry> stgraber: choo choo!  okay, we'll just wait then for the first silo opportunity then
<didrocks> stgraber: barry: yeah, just to sum up, this will be done by the airline :)
<didrocks> (and we had that in the past, but it was with static stacks, not applicable)
<barry> didrocks: ack
<asac> m-b-o: mzanetti: please meet each other :)
<asac> m-b-o: mzanetti is looking from ourside, guess if you haven't chatted you guys could dexplore options/workarounds together
<mzanetti> m-b-o: hi
 * mzanetti hit the rate limit on weatherchannel
<m-b-o> hi mzanetti
<mzanetti> m-b-o: so, do you know anything else about it than the things in the bug report?
<m-b-o> mzanetti: no. not really....
<mzanetti> I'm still finding my way through the app. but now I can't reproduce it any more since I've hit the rate limit on the web service
<mzanetti> which seems interesting enough actually
<m-b-o> oh, there's really a rate limit?
<asac> is that by IP?
<m-b-o> mazennti: reconnect for a new ip?
<asac> or do we have a client key?
<asac> heh
<m-b-o> asac: we have cleint key, but I've loaded data 1 sec ago
<mzanetti> yep, the error message is gone again
<m-b-o> I'm now at home btw. I have a workarounfd half way ready, will push it
<mzanetti> ah ok. so you found the issue?
<m-b-o> no, but I can prevent the bad consqueneces when it happens
<mzanetti> interesting, curious to see the workaround...
<m-b-o> mazenetti: it alwyays strips inner objects of the json, in "data: []". which is now problem, if the data gets really grabbed. But there's a 30min cache time check in the WorkerScript, which will give the data given in back for the location, without asking the API
<m-b-o> mazetti: sorry, liitle bit tired :)
<popey> m-b-o: is now a bad time for the meeting - want to get the weather app issue out of the way first?
<m-b-o> popey: hmm. or is neokore online?
<m-b-o> popey: could we move it?
<popey> m-b-o: sure, when is best for you?
<m-b-o> tomorrow I would be ready anytime after 10utc :) or, if anything works at 20utc
<m-b-o> in an hour
<popey> m-b-o: ok
<popey> m-b-o: done
<m-b-o> popey: thanks! :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, have you looked at porting gallery-app yet?
<kenvandine> Elleo, since it's using the c++ api i figured it might still work... but it doesn't actually charge
<kenvandine> Elleo, i think it's aborting the transfer, not sure why
<kenvandine> however, my branch of ubuntu-system-settings does work if i make hub-exporter the default :)
<kenvandine> just not with gallery-app
<Elleo> kenvandine: I've only glanced at it so far, it doesn't actually compile against the latest version of content-hub so I expect that it's getting something it doesn't expect at some point
<m-b-o> asac mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/bug-1287446
<Elleo> its probably only a tiny change to get it working though
<asac> m-b-o: cool. usually i would work on top of trunk :)
<asac> and then do a single commit
<asac> was there anything else in this branch?
<m-b-o> nope
<asac> m-b-o: we would really like to cherry pick land just this change
<m-b-o> the test on the device are still flaky, rev219
<m-b-o> asac: I'm unsure about the flaky tests, but I guess they are unrelated to the specific bug
<asac> m-b-o: they were always flaky, no?
<m-b-o> asac: :)
<asac> m-b-o: 219? i only see 215 etc.
<asac> bzr diff | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7046006/
<m-b-o> system buidl rev 219
<asac> thats the exact change you propose?
<m-b-o> yes, I can make a MP
<asac> m-b-o: yeah. i would just reapply your change on top of trunk and propose that (for matter of cleanliness and safety)
<asac> mzanetti: can you check the diff above?
<m-b-o> asac: wait, I have to fix some tests now
<m-b-o> ~15minutes
<kenvandine> Elleo, cool, we'll content-hub and ubuntu-system-settings are in the PPA now
<Elleo> kenvandine: great :)
<asac> m-b-o: nice
<asac> we will wait :)
<pmcgowan> m-b-o, does your fix restore some stale data from a previous query? and does that work when the app first starts up?
<m-b-o> pmcgowan: yes it should. and as the app now loads faster with already fresh data, some asserts fail
<pmcgowan> m-b-o, but it could show me data from a previous day for example, how would I know?
<m-b-o> do you mean in tests or in "real"?
<pmcgowan> just wondering if this is really helpful for the user or is it just fixing the test run
<pmcgowan> real
<m-b-o> the löast fetched data is always in storage
<m-b-o> when you start the app, all location data will be refreshed, wen it's older as 30min
<m-b-o> the tests are using mostly prestored testdata
<m-b-o> but as now this check for the 30min doesn't happen in the worker anymore, but one step before, som etests are failing
<pmcgowan> m-b-o, please bear with me, when the symptom of missing data occurs, what will the user now see with the workaround
<m-b-o> hmm, the situation should not happen anymore, as the worker will not give back this missing/stripped data structures anymore
<m-b-o> the workerscript will now always check the api when started, and when anything with that goes wrong a message will apear
<m-b-o> but oyu'r right. the app should fail btter in general. but not today, sorry :)
<pmcgowan> m-b-o, ok but it will show a message now, that seems improved then
<m-b-o> pmcgowan: there are some things that will be refactored. there is atm too much made in a hurry (for mwc for example).
<m-b-o> things should improve
<pmcgowan> m-b-o, ah sorry did not realize you were sucked into that morass as well
<m-b-o> pmcgowan and still in ;)
<pmcgowan> m-b-o, can you clarify the fix, does the user see a message on the UI that we could not access the weather data?
<pmcgowan> if not what does the user see?
<m-b-o> pmcgovan: if we coudl not access the data, a flash message is displayed
<m-b-o> and when there was no data fetched for the location before, a text is hsown
<pmcgowan> ok thanks
<pmcgowan> and thanks for spending the extra time on this m-b-o
<m-b-o> pmcgowan: still it's fun :)
<pmcgowan> good!
<m-b-o> asac: will now make a mp, the #1287446 thing should be gone now.
<asac> m-b-o: cool so with this fix, user sees an error message, usually just reloads, but still doesnt ge t abad UI?
<asac> without this fix how was the behaviour? just the error message and the UI goes empty or something?
<m-b-o> without this fix, the rendering failed. with this fix, data  corrupted  by the WorkerScript should not bite us anymore
<m-b-o> I now waht you want, but I will add better error handling in the next days
<popey> mhall119: got any wise suggestions for bug 1288885
<popey> ?
<ubot5> bug 1288885 in Ubuntu Terminal App "App cannot be started on clean Trusty desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288885
<mhall119> popey: I'm not on trusty so no, is there an error message?
<mhall119> and what kind of app?
<popey> its all in the bug ☻
<mhall119> oh, you wanted me to actually click the link? :-P
<popey> I know right?
<mhall119> popey: looks like a qt5 packaging bug, Mirv or bzoltan should be able to figure out what's going wrong
<nhaines> Ths suspense is driving me crazy.  :)  http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/loving-the-bottom-edge/
<pmcgowan> popey, I added a comment in there
<pmcgowan> popey, not sure why its targeting qt4 on your clean system
 * mhall119 suspects a change to qtchooser configs, possibly related to the new Qt 5.2?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, no not yet
<popey> there's no qt5.2 on this clean install
<pmcgowan> works fine for me
<pmcgowan> qt4 and qt5.0 are both installed
<mhall119> heh, no idea then
<pmcgowan> probably qt4 is the default
 * mhall119 sits safe and sound on Saucy
<pmcgowan> so settign QT_SELECT overrides and fixes it
<mhall119> pmcgowan: yeah, but it should be detecting that they need Qt5
<mhall119> IIRC, that's how it's always worked before
<pmcgowan> mhall119, what detects it needs qt5?
<popey> qtchooser -print-env
<popey> that indicates qt5 default
<mhall119> pmcgowan: qtchooser
<mhall119> which, IIRC, /usr/bin/qmlscene is a symlink to
<pmcgowan> popey, whats your output? I see QT_SELECT="default"
<mhall119> so /usr/bin/qmlscene actually calls qtchooser, which should detect the proper version of qmlscene in /usr/lib/blah/qt5/bin/ to use
<popey> "qt5"
<pmcgowan> hmm
<mhall119> again, probably something for Mirv and bzoltan to fix
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I am just confused cause it works fine on this laptop
<pmcgowan> and my settigns different than popeys
<divxclub> Sorry 1 question guys. In daily builds I still don't see oen for flo. IS there a build , daily or not for flo available for manual download ?
<pmcgowan> popey, my other laptop says the same, default
<pmcgowan> with the tooldir set to qt5
<popey> yeah, my actualy laptop has "default"
<popey> but the VM I'm testing with is a clean trusty install
<popey> my laptop is an aged upgrade from 12.04 through 12.10 and 13.04 and 13.10
<pmcgowan> same here
<pmcgowan> popey, how does your vm compare to this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7046478/
<pmcgowan> popey, I dont think v4 even had qmlscene, which is what the message says, but the path is the wrong one
<popey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7046493 pmcgowan
<pmcgowan> popey, do you have qt5-default installed?
 * pmcgowan bets not
<popey> correct
<pmcgowan> thats the bug then
<pmcgowan> well, assuming we want qt5 and not qt4 as the deault
<pmcgowan> popey, it may be on purpose
<pmcgowan> need to ask Mirv
<nhaines> divxclub: if you can find the boot.img and system.img files for flo, you just need the stock root file system download.
<ununu> hello
<ununu> hello
<mhall119> bfiller: wouldn't http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22180/appdev-1403-pim-sync/ make more sense on the client track?
<popey> pmcgowan: have poked mirv with a request
<mhall119> same with http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22179/appdev-1311-apps-convergence/
<bfiller> mhall119: fine with me, I don't have a preference
<bfiller> mhall119: last uds the app-convergence was on appdev as we are recycling this blueprint
<bfiller> but I'm ok wherever it lands
<pmcgowan> mhall119, what does client track mean these days?
<pmcgowan> popey, did installing that package make the apps run?
<mhall119> bfiller: app-convergence is something 3rd party devs would care about
<mhall119> contacts syncing isn't
<bfiller> mhall119: potentially it is, cause we wanted to discuss a plugin mechansim
<mhall119> pmcgowan: the way I understand it, "client" is everything above "core" that isn't part of our SDK offering
<pmcgowan> mhall119, yeah not sure what that is, in practice I think its bps the desktop team makes ;)
<mhall119> well it's more than just desktop now
<popey> pmcgowan: yes, will leave a comment on the bug
<pmcgowan> mhall119, so all the services stuff is client
<pmcgowan> seems fine
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I would think so, yes
<pmcgowan> ok with me
<pmcgowan> balance the tracks
<jkt> hi there
<basketballl> hey
<jkt> what is the Qt version that you target? 5.1 or 5.2?
<pmcgowan> jkt, 5.2.1 will hopefully land any time now
<jkt> pmcgowan: thanks
<fra> hi can i intall ubuntu on samsung galaxy core?
<fra>  hi can i intall ubuntu on samsung galaxy core?
<fra>  hi can i intall ubuntu on samsung galaxy core?
<fra>  hi can i intall ubuntu on samsung galaxy core?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-07
<mike-linux> Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone has installed Ubuntu Touch on a Lenovo Yoga Tablet..? If not, what should I expect would work if I ran through the steps listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mike-linux> For instance, would it be too much to expect wifi would work, display would work, touchscreen would work, keyboard detection would work, etc?
<mike-linux> And what do you think the odds would be that the device would get irreparably bricked?
<divxclub> nhaines: thank you !
<mike-linux> I'm still here if there's anyone who's experienced at putting Ubuntu Touch on devices that nobody else has, who can explain how hard it can be
<mike-linux> I'm definitely curious and will be here for up to another hour
<mike-linux> Or does anyone know of somebody who's qualified to flash ubuntu touch on a device for the very first time?
<mike-linux> A device that, as far as I can tell, nobody has ever tried to flash before.
<Nickolai> Hi, I have a question: is Ubuntu Touch a separate distribution from 14.04?
<mike-linux> I found the porting guide, will look at that and come back if I have questions. Thanks!
<mijk> hey, I'm getting a black screen when I updated from raring to saucy on my galaxy tab 10.1
<mijk> I can still ssh to the machine
<cryptomind> Any way yet to install ubi tablet on lenovo miix 10
<divxclub> Anyone have permissions here to edit Wiki for Ubuntu Touch ?
<divxclub> Cause some things are no longer valid and people (at list me) got confused several times when they mentioned Nexus 7 old one vs new flo
<divxclub> Also from same Wiki they suggest to use : trusty-preinstalled-boot-armhf+grouper.img for flo .... is that correct cause grouper is old 2012 device.
<divxclub> yet in pending I already see trusty-preinstalled-boot-armhf+flo.img    ....I ll just wait :P
<Salonce> Hey, how stable is a duel boot with a Nexus 10? (Literally just ordered one; would prefer both, but will live with just Ubuntu)
<Nullrez> sup guys
<Nullrez> I saw that the nexus 7 was kinda supported
<Nullrez> I was wondering, since the Sero 7 pro has basically the same hardware, would I be able to flash the Nexus 7 rom onto the Sero 7 pro?
<RAOF> If nothing else, it'd probably be a decent start on a Sero 7 pro port.
<divxclub> Sorry for possibly stupit question. IS there an Software center in Ubuntu Touch yet ? Cause I seems to be having problem locating it
<dholbach> good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Doodle Day! :-D
<jarope> morning all
<jarope> wonder if someone can advise on best phone for ubuntu touch and if it is currently stable enough for day to day
<popey> jarope: nexus 4
<jarope> popey: ok was thinking thats the case still
<jarope> popey: jst wasnt sure
 * jarope considers get his wife a new phone so he can have her nexus
<jarope> popey: is it still thee aim for offical hardware this year?
<jarope> i.e. should I wait
<popey> yes, plan is for bq and meizu handsets this year
<jarope> then i shall be patient
<jarope> thanks
<Dash_01> hi
<Dash_01> How to install ubuntu touch on my Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000?
<_matti_> Hi, I'm currently starting with Ubuntu Touch and I'm a bit confused by the instructions on Touch/Building and Touch/Porting in the Ubuntu Wiki. The Building page tells me that I first should install die Android Image, then the Ubuntu Image. I understand that current builds are "flipped", so I would expect a reverted order. But the Porting page only mentions installing the Android image by deploying it as autodeploy.zip. How do I in
<_matti_> stall the Ubuntu image for a flipped architecture?
<Dash_01> I think that we do rooting android and install ubuntu from recovery
<Dash_01> cwm recovery
<_matti_> My question is: when I have built my Android bits as described on Touch/Porting, the install description says that I should just push the build result and deploy it through recovery. It also mentions, I'll need a Ubuntu preinstalled image besides the one I have built, but it doesn't tell me what I shall do with it.
<_matti_> The install description on Touch/Building OTOH seems to be for "non-flipped" images, so it doesn't help
<mardy> dbarth: hi! The "capture" story is ready:
<mardy> https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/libaccounts-qt/packaging/+merge/209903
<mardy> https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/unity-webapps-qml/oa-capture/+merge/209905
<mardy> https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/webbrowser-app/oa-capture/+merge/209399
<mardy> alex-abreu: can you review? ^
<mpt> On what package would belong a bug with the keyboard sound?
<mpt> The OSK, I guess
<cjwatson> Ooh
<cjwatson> 0.7 seconds trimmed off app startup time
<daker> \o/
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> great, xnox added cups handling to the phone image
<sergiusens> ogra_, so I can print?
<ogra_> if you seed cups
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> i cant get rid of the last race in mtp-server
<davmor2> if you seed cups can you grow a cup plant?
<ogra_> if you water it with coffee, yeah
<davmor2> hahaha
<dbarth> mardy: oh, is it? nice
<mardy> dbarth: where is the source of the webapps we use on the desktop?
<dbarth> mardy: there are many of them
<dbarth> mardy: for ex. https://launchpad.net/unity-webapps-gmail
<dbarth> they're all part of https://launchpad.net/webapps
<mardy> dbarth: cool, I'll check if they need some adjustment
<mardy> dbarth: does the gmail webapp work for you? when I accept the integration, nothing happens (it's not added to the launcher). Some other webapps seem to work, though
<alex-abreu> mardy, sure
<alex-abreu> mardy, on it
<didrocks> bzoltan: zsombi: ok, all the rest is in, just waiting for your fixes to get a potential promotable image FYI :)
<mardy> JohnLea: hi! You remember the discussion about application keys in Online Accounts :-)
<mardy> JohnLea: the contacts and calendar sync daemon which is part of the system image, uses the Google account
<mardy> JohnLea: should we let it use the main key, or require it to come with its own keys?
<JohnLea> mardy;  hyia, yes I remember the conversation ;-)  The following apps/services should be considered as "trusted 1st party" services and therefore should have access to the keys stored in Online Accounts without any further user intervention: "Dialer app, Address book app, Messaging app, Dash (all scopes), contacts and calendar sync deamon"
<JohnLea> mardy; all other 3rd apps require the additional conformation step we discussed before they can access
<JohnLea> mardy; does that answer your question?
<mardy> JohnLea: completely, thanks
<mardy> alex-abreu: ok, this is weird: I tested the GMail webapp after my changes, with the following command line: webapp-container --app-id=Gmailmailgooglecom --webapp="R21haWwK" --enable-back-forward https://mail.google.com
<alex-abreu> mardy, what happens?
<mardy> alex-abreu: online-accounts gets invoked, but as provider name I get com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook_webapp-facebook
<mardy> alex-abreu: oh, let me first chek my .provider files, maybe I messed them up...
<alex-abreu> mardy, I am sure you did :)
<mardy> alex-abreu: I did :-)
<alex-abreu> mardy, there could be no more than one provider defined with the same domain names?
<mpt> Whatever happened to the Notes app?
<JohnLea> mpt; what do you mean?
<alex-abreu> mardy commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/unity-webapps-qml/oa-capture/+merge/209905
<mpt> (Summary of in-office discussion: The notes app is not ready yet, and it’s not an RTM blocker.)
<alex-abreu> mardy, could I assign a bunch of review to you too ?
<alex-abreu> mardy, I need a reviewer
<mardy> alex-abreu: sure
<alex-abreu> mardy https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/unity-webapps-qml/fix-desktop-file-gen/+merge/209523
<alex-abreu> mardy https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/fix-broken-webapp-patterns/+merge/209766
<alex-abreu> mardy https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/unity-webapps-qml/restructure-binding-install-structure/+merge/209541
<alex-abreu> mardy https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/fix-url-pattern-patching-overrides-and-google-patterns/+merge/209779
<mardy> alex-abreu: can the Exec line really hold a string list?
<alex-abreu> mardy, yes, ... it bite me
<alex-abreu> mardy, qtsettings interprets anything with a ',' as a delimiter for a string list
<alex-abreu> mardy, so as soon as you have e.g. --arg0=1,2,3,4
<alex-abreu> mardy, it'll be split & returned as a string list instead of the whole value in Exec=<value> as a string
<mardy> alex-abreu: I see... I think a comment is needed, though
<alex-abreu> mardy, right
<alex-abreu> mardy, I thought any qt guy would have known
<mardy> :-p
<robotfuel> sergiusens: ping, where do I file bugs for phablet-network?
<sergiusens> robotfuel, ubuntu-bug phablet-tools
<condore> hi all
<condore> do someone knows about the ubuntu touch in lg e977??
<bfiller> kenvandine, Elleo: good news, the content-hub and gallery/camera click stuff landed :)
<Elleo> bfiller: awesome :)
<kenvandine> saw that, awesome
<kenvandine> i've merged trunk back into our branches and uploaded to the PPA
<kenvandine> so it includes that
<bfiller> popey: who should I assign reminders bugs to? there are few ara filed related to running on the desktop
<popey> bfiller: yeah, just looking at them now
<bfiller> popey: you mind triaging those then?
<popey> yeah
<bfiller> thanks
<popey> np
<bfiller> popey: is reminders available as a deb yet?
<popey> in the core apps daily ppa, yes
<bfiller> ok great
<balloons> renato_, with your MP merged, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1285958 fixed or is something still needed in the ui toolkit?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285958 in Ubuntu Clock App "Recurring alarm can't be set for sunday" [High,Confirmed]
<renato_> balloons, this bug is fixed, but not he full alarm functionality
<renato_> zsombi still working on the SDK (alarm api) to fix some problems
<renato_> balloons, for example this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1283236
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283236 in Indicator Date and Time "Alarms are triggered in UTC tz despite saving in local tz" [High,In progress]
<balloons> renato_, gotcha, ty
<mardy> renato_: do you need the scopes for ubuntu-touch or desktop as well?
<renato_> mardy, I think so , otherwise the sync monitor will not work on desktop .What do you think bfiller?
<mardy> alex-abreu: can you review? :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-plugins/lp1252751/+merge/198689
<alex-abreu> mardy, yup
<alex-abreu> mardy, could you assign it to me?
<asac> ogra_: whats the risk of the mtp landing?
<ogra_> asac, zero
<asac> ogra_: ok lets hope that is true :). anyhow, couldnt that have waited till we got this image out or use our official landing process  :)?
<ogra_> yeah, sorry
<asac> ogra_: np... lets cross fingers :P
<pmcgowan> ogra_,  you cowboy
 * ogra_ was testing that code for two days in a row on all devices ... i'mm pretty confident it isnt broken :) 
<popey> ara: bug 1289377 - how did you get music-app to even *see* your music? did you install mediascanner?
<ubot5> bug 1289377 in Ubuntu Music App "[desktop] Mp3 files are not playing correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289377
<ara> popey, no, I didn't, at least not explicitly
<popey> ara: was it a clean install?
<popey> ara: because i installed music-app from the ppa on a clean VM and copied music over, and see none.
<popey> which I expect, because mediascanner isn't installed
<nik90> popey: I had the same issue as ara when trying out music app for the first time on saucy
<ara> popey, just installed music-app from the ppa, opened it, at it was there :)
<popey> hmmm
<popey> ara: dpkg -l mediascanner
<popey> is it installed?
<tedg> cjwatson, Is there a function in libclick that we can replace our call to "click info" with? I can't seem to find one, but I just started looking.
<ogra_> didrocks, asac, you will be pleased to hear that i missed to add the new mtp bits to the .install file :P so no change (apart from code that doesnt get installed yet)
<didrocks> ogra_: see, you didn't test the finale product! :)
<didrocks> if you used a silo… :p
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah, for fixing that one liner i will :)
<ogra_> promised
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: but yeah, that's a relief in some way, so I won't mention the change on the image in the report as it's a no-change basically
<ogra_> but its effectively a no-change for you, so nothing to worry about
<ogra_> well, mention the new shiny ssh option please :)
<ogra_> i know many people were waiting for something like that
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, will do then :)
<bfiller> renato_, mardy : I think adding the file so sync-monitor works on both desktop and touch would be good
<nik90> popey: it seems at that time Grillo wasn't installed automatically I think
<nik90> not sure about mediascanner though
<ara> popey, the music was already there when I opened the app, that's the only difference
<asac> ogra_: that "miss" doesnt speak for the quality of this upload
<asac> though i this case we probably got on the lucky side :)
<ogra_> asac, well, the code is well tested ... but yeah, i screwed up the package change
<asac> right
<ogra_> btw i did a fresh flash on my mako and was greeted with apport running (which caused the session to come up loong after the screen was off)
<ogra_> we should make sure that we delay apport on first boot or some such ... it felt like it was dead
<cjwatson> tedg: I'm in progress on writing such a thing, and I also have a partial upstart-app-launch branch to match
<cjwatson> tedg: But I figured there was no harm in doing things in smaller chunks (indeed the initial core of libclick was an enormous enough branch that I didn't want to add more to it)
<cjwatson> (also "click list --manifest" which is used in several places)
<cjwatson> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bugs?field.tag=libclick is the set of bugs I plan to address now that I have the basics of libclick
<tedg> cjwatson, Okay, that's fine. I was more checking, so if it existed we could do both.
<cjwatson> tedg: Right, I expect we'll gain another 0.7 seconds or similar from converting click info
<tedg> cjwatson, I think we can fix the libual functions that get versions as well.
<tedg> cjwatson, But future is fine.
<cjwatson> tedg: Yep, I've been grepping all the click clients I know of
<cwayne> ogra_, hey, did you schedule a uds session for the device-specific stuff
<ogra_> cwayne, nope, still on my TODO for today
<mpt> What package controls the display brightness? Is that mir, or unity8, or something else?
<khani_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Laney> mpt: controls in what way?
<mpt> Laney, I’m reporting a bug in how brightness works, and want to know what package it should be under
<Laney> mpt: The sliders communicate with indicator-power, which I believe writes the file in /sys directly. There's also powerd which does the auto brightness, in theory
<mpt> Ok, reported bug 1289477 on indicator-power, thanks Laney
<ubot5> bug 1289477 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Display brightness can lag far behind moving the slider" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289477
<Laney> I just flung my phone off the desk trying to reproduce that
<Laney> (and could not)
<rsalveti> Tassadar: patches to support deb are now available at https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/
<sergiusens> rsalveti, oh, if Tassadar can test those it would be for the best
<rsalveti> sergiusens: we can merge and do a call for testing
<rsalveti> and see if it actually works :-)
<sergiusens> ack
<Tassadar> I can build those and tell users of my multiboot thing to try those out, I don't have deb myself
<cwayne> woo!
<cwayne> gallery-app as click fixes a lot of the failures on touch_custom :D
<cwayne> plars-away, ping
<bfiller> cwayne: long time coming but glad it's finally there
<cwayne> bfiller, me too, was making touch_custom look bad
<cwayne> now we just need to either clickify ui-toolkit gallery, or thomi needs to fix autopilot..
<asac> ogra_: do you know if we even did a single MIR for touch yet?
<ogra_> nope, no idea ... i know some people got hectic after my mail ...
<ogra_> mterry is in the MIR team, he should know
<ogra_> asac, should i send another one ?
<didrocks> asac: ogra_: cyphermox candidated to be on the Mir team btw
<didrocks> so one more member will help :)
<ogra_> whee !
<didrocks> (but we need upstream to prepare the MIRs first)
<didrocks> asac: also ogra_ candidated, but he doesn't know yet :p
<ogra_> lol
<rsalveti> he was also approved already :P
<didrocks> heh
<ogra_> haha
<didrocks> rsalveti: be careful, it will be your turn next!
<didrocks> :)
 * rsalveti hides
 * ogra_ hides behind the hiding rsalveti 
<rsalveti> :-)
<kalikiana> nik90: lp:~kalikiana/u1db-qt/wonderiousFields now has no more expected failures and should work with all examples; the last change converts between query styles so in theory there shouldn't be any more issues due to that
<Undenul> how would i go about making aport anyways?
<asac> ogra_: so we just discused it with highest possible person
<asac> ogra_: we want the opposite it seems... so need to know if anything was MIRed as we might need to revert that for some reason i will explain later
<asac> :)
<ogra_> the pope ?
<asac> yeah kind of :P
<ogra_> haha
<asac> more powerful
<asac> ogra_: depending on next week session we might want everything in touch that doesnt ned to be main to be strictly in universe
<ogra_> oh ?
<asac> yes, will explain more at later point
<ogra_> do we not want to officially support it ?
<ogra_> k
<asac> no
<asac> its about some type of support, but not the same type support we know from main
<ogra_> ah, k
<asac> not yet sure if all makes sense, but my brain has to work over weekend on what i heard :P
<asac> just would love to see if we alreayd did put anything in to main
<asac> but guess not. which would be good most likely
<ogra_> well, once unity8 becomes our desktop it will have to move
<ogra_> unless we stop doing the "main" support for desktop as well
<ogra_> convergence kind of forces us to make a pick for both of them i guess
<GT-N8000> hi there
<GT-N8000> anyone?
<GT-N8000> hello?
<om26er> to to bug for powerd bugs ?
<om26er> -to -> who
<om26er> ref: bug 1289517
<ubot5> bug 1289517 in powerd (Ubuntu) "Screen brightness resets after turning the screen off-on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289517
<om26er> salem_, ping, does bug 1289515 sound right for telephony-service ?
<ubot5> bug 1289515 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Sound volume resets after making a call" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289515
<salem_> om26er, I think it's for telepathy-ofono, but we are not changing the volume there. lots of weird issues started to happen related to pulseaudio recently. I think the problem may be there.
<om26er> salem_, i'll move it to pulseaudio and find diwic for it
<salem_> om26er, ok, thanks!
<pmcgowan> mhall119, hey how do I see all the app tutorials from this week
<mhall119> pmcgowan: http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/ they're all still on the pages where they were hosted
<mhall119> the youtube videos automatically convert from live stream to recording playback
<pmcgowan> mhall119, freakin awesome, nice job
<pmcgowan> mhall119, are those vids all linked off d.u.c?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: not yet, but we plan to include them somewhere
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ok thanks
 * Tassadar started build of android parts for deb
<Tassadar> rsalveti: I still have to copy the udev files, right?
<rsalveti> Tassadar: no, I uploaded that yesterday as well
<rsalveti> Tassadar: if you grab latest image, it should just work
<Tassadar> is it in trusty-proposed already? cool)
<rsalveti> with those patches
<Tassadar> by the way, are the trusty-proposed builds started every day at the same time? when?
<rsalveti> we have a 3am utc cron job, but builds can also be manually started during the day
<rsalveti> if you want to follow what is currently landing/happening, join #ubuntu-ci-eng
<rsalveti> builds are usually announced there
<Tassadar> the device files should be ready for that cron (I can't create new image version with those files because it would mess up the version numbers, assuming I don't wanna create another channel for it)
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> also got a new kernel for nexus 5 in my ppa
<Tassadar> yeah, saw that, thank you
<rsalveti> and a ffe to get that included in the archive (bug 1289455)
<ubot5> bug 1289455 in Ubuntu "[FFe] Including kernel packages for Nexus 5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289455
<Tassadar> gonna try if the brightness works now
<rsalveti> cool
<Tassadar> oh, you're freezing the release already
<rsalveti> just feature freeze, but that is not affecting most of the touch packages
<rsalveti> bug 1208989
<ubot5> bug 1208989 in Ubuntu "[FFe] standing freeze exception for Ubuntu Touch-specific packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208989
<ogra_> rsalveti, sergiusens, would one of you be so kind ... https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/mtp/fix-packaging/+merge/209997
<rsalveti> ogra_: sure, do we need a silo for that?
<ogra_> i tested it here ... but asac and didrocks are already grumpy about my former manual upload ... so probably better
<rsalveti> no worries
<rsalveti> let me request that
<sergiusens> ogra_, yeah, you need a silo
<Tassadar> rsalveti: hmm, my server is set up to build device parts only if the "android" package changes, so the hammerhead's kernel isn't there yet. I suppose it will get updated quite soon though, right?
<rsalveti> Tassadar: yup, I hope it should be approved soon
<porresuppe> Please forgive if I'm in the wrong channel but is this the right place to ask for help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1286332
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1286332 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "ubuntu-html5-app-launcher not installed on 12.04" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, ^^
<alex-abreu> porresuppe, I'll answer the bug
<robotfuel> sergiusens: I have this MP to fix my NM woes lp:~chris.gagnon/phablet-tools/fix_1289525 when you have a chance to review :)
<cyphermox> moo?
<alex-abreu> porresuppe, I commented on the bug, I'd say next week Monday/tuesday we should have it all in the sdk ppa
<sergiusens> robotfuel, sure thing
<porresuppe> alex-abreu, Thank you
<cyphermox> robotfuel: nice!
<alex-abreu> porresuppe, you can track down that bug, it'll be updated as soon as we do the uploads
<porresuppe> alex-abreu, I will. Thanks again :-)
<Tassadar> rsalveti: apprently, I don't know system-image server works very well yet. The images are per-device, so it generated image 226 for deb as soon as it's device files were on my "cdimage". Gonna try to install it to my flo, to see if it boots and then get somebody with deb to test it
<davmor2> rickspencer3: http://goo.gl/l5i9SV is the doc, for the testing
<davmor2> rickspencer3: I made it public
<rickspencer3> davmor2, yeah, so I assume that's all public and I can link to it in g+ and everything?
<rickspencer3> thanks davmor2
<pmcgowan> nik90 does this look like your bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1288742
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288742 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "clock app using incorrect path for config file" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> pmcgowan: I haven't manually specified an incorrect path in the clock app... I just read jamie's comment in the bug report.
<nik90> pmcgowan: Clock app uses qtorganizer5-eds for the alarms feature
<nik90> pmcgowan: it has to be something in the SDK
<pmcgowan> nik90 ok
<nik90> jdstrand ^^
<pmcgowan> nik90 I can follow that up then
<nik90> pmcgowan: thnx
<jdstrand> ping acked, but response not required :)
<Tassadar> rsalveti: cellular on deb seems to work, but he can't connect to the internet because of APNs(?) - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50904954&postcount=456
<sergiusens> Tassadar, you can set the apn through ofono scripts
<sergiusens> Tassadar, or more hackish; stop ofono and edit /var/lib/ofono/*/gprs
<sergiusens> Tassadar, there's a branch awe__ has in the works to use a better database and others are expanding the settings to be ale to do it through the ui
<Tassadar> found the ofono scripts, is there some wiki page or something explaining which does what? I don't see any to set apns
<plars-away> cwayne: sorry I was on vacation today, just got home. What's up
<cwayne> plars-away, ah, nothing that can't wait til you're not on vacation :)
<plars-away> cwayne: I'm back, what's up? I'll be here monday and tuesday of next week also
<cwayne> plars-away, just that a lot of the touch_custom jobs are still shown as "Running"
<plars-away> cwayne: right, something is causeing it to get stuck during that test we talked about yesterday. Were you able to try it on a local device?
<plars-away> cwayne: my assumption is that there's something in the custom image that the autopilot test is not liking and somehow it's getting stuck in a loop there
<plars-away> maybe it's looking for something it expects to see, but because of the customizations it doesn't show up?
<cwayne> plars-away, i didnt get a chance to try it, but i looked around, but i can't find anything that could cause that
<sergiusens> Tassadar, /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts and /usr/share/ofono/scripts/set-context-property
<sergiusens> Tassadar, but much easier to just edit
<Tassadar> what about ./create-internet-context ?
<sergiusens> Tassadar, yeah, that works too :-)
<plars-away> cwayne: it seems to very consistently be the ubuntuuitoolkit test
<Tassadar> that's probably gonna be easier for that guy
<cwayne> plars-away, do you have a link to that particular test again
<cwayne> also why isn't it timing out?
<plars-away> cwayne: a link to the code for it?
<cwayne> ya
<plars-away> let me look, we don't pull that, it's in phablet-tools
<plars-away> cwayne: should be lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<cwayne> plars-away, which test specifically was it? ill try it out here
<plars-away> cwayne: I'd just run the whole testsuite
<plars-away> cwayne: for ubuntuuitoolkit
<plars-away> I don't know if it was a specific case, or the whole thing together
<cwayne> ack
<cwayne> plars-away, quick question, what's the difference between Fail and Error?
<miseria> "¿quien eres tu, para decir que estoy loco?; nadie es perfecto, soy feliz a mi manera, intentalo y seras feliz" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<cwayne> plars-away, so i can see why some uitoolkit tests would fail (which isn't a surprise to me), but nothing yet about why it would loop forever..
<cwayne> yeah, running phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit finishes locally for me on latest proposed
<sergiusens> cwayne, ERROR is most likely an autopilot or test error (like something that raises an exception within your test code) and fail is an actual SUT failure to behave as your code expects it to
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-08
<ThatGuyFromMS> greetings!
<ThatGuyFromMS> is anyone out there currently playing with Touch on a Nexus 4?
<Evergrace> Hello everyone. I am trying to push ubuntu touch to my nexus 4. And so far everything has gone acording to plan. I've run into a problem though. I get loaded into the CWM-based recovery after the install has been complete and it launches in Android again. Is there anyway to fix this?
<ThatGuyFromMS> did you wipe delvik?
<Evergrace> How do I wipe delvik?
<Evergrace> Sorry for my lack of knowledge, tried to follow the guide on ubuntu, might've missed something though.
<ThatGuyFromMS> I believe it is one of the options once put into "boot reloader"...I haven't played with it in a while...
<ThatGuyFromMS> reboot into recovery...
<Evergrace> Should I wipe data/factory reset?
<ThatGuyFromMS> I think so!
<Evergrace> Ah, trying it out right now!
<basketball> heyo
<ThatGuyFromMS> I've tried it twice on my Nexus 4 thus far...just didn't seem quite ready either time...it's been a while though
<basketball> hi
<ThatGuyFromMS> hello
<Evergrace> Ah, seems to load into android again. But I'll try the install again, should work someday!
<Evergrace> Hey basketball
<ThatGuyFromMS> It went rather smooth when I did it...as far as install anyhow.  The OS just didn't quite seem ready.  Let me know if it works out.
<basketball> any news on ubuntu touch
<cwayne> Evergrace, how exactly are you installing?
<Evergrace> Ah, sorry. I have tried to follow the guide on ubuntu.com
<Evergrace> Now I am trying a guide from pocketnow.com and sideloading a preinstalled zip from ubuntu.com. But it seems like adb doesn't list my phone when I have it in bootload.
<Evergrace> It list it when I have it loaded in android though.
<Evergrace> But when I am loaded into the CWM-recovery I have the ubuntu logo as a background. I am really confused,
<Salonce> On the dual boot installation, how long should flashing the boot.img to recovery take? As far as I can tell, the image is only 8 MB, and it's been going for a while.
<RootSeth> The guy on XDA tv said his took 20 min
<Salonce> Well, it hasn't been 20 minutes so far, so I suppose I have that going for me. I'm also doing it through a VM because I like pain. But good to know, thanks.
<Evergrace> Ah, I fixed my problem. I adb pushed the installationfiles and installed them through CWM. Thanks for all the help guys
<RootSeth> Does anyone have knowledge of multirom manager? I wanted to use that and find a way to flash the
<RootSeth> latest images and have the system be read/write
<ThatGuyFromMS> hello
<ThatGuyFromMS> Evergrace - any luck with the Nexus 4?
<ThatGuyFromMS> is anyone currently using or have recently tried Touch for NExus 4?
<divxclub> one question guys. What are features available yet on Ubuntu Tocuh ? For (I resume all same) let's say flo
<divxclub> I am looking at r206 from Multirom tutorial and I don't see a software center that I can use to install any apps. It's not implemented yet ?
<divxclub> Anyone ? On that 206 version question I had like an hour ago
<nhaines> divxclub: there is no software center.  Do a search in the Applications scope.
<divxclub> I guess I ll ask again. I see version number installing is 206. Now is that something like Feb 6 = 206 ? and daily build will be something like March 9 = 309
<divxclub> correct ?
<nhaines> Completely wrong.  It means "build two hundred six."
<nhaines> (Good guess, but think about it--this would only work for one year, and we're already 15 months out from the first announcement.)
<divxclub> right.
<divxclub> in that case how do I get latest version cause I am using "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap" command
<nhaines> Define "latest".
<divxclub> oh I am reading some proposed stuff: ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed
<divxclub> you know , latest..untested .,...may brake your device latest :D
<nhaines> That's definitely the command that will get you "probably broken".  :D
<nhaines> Whereas --channel=devel means "probably not broken".  :D
<nhaines> You can always roll back.  But it's probably not useful unless there's something specific you want to test.
<nhaines> It's also likely to get really break-y next week as Mir as updated.  On the other hand, r206 is good to go, so now's a good time to try.
<nhaines> (On the other other hand, r206 will be promoted Monday.)
<divxclub> is there a software center ?
<nhaines> 00:07 < nhaines> divxclub: there is no software center.  Do a search in the Applications scope.
<divxclub> cause I can't find anywhere to install other applications beside currently installed. Or's it's done via command line from pc ?
<divxclub> Things I am most interested is media applications. Playing HD videos with diffirent codecs ..... VLC may be ?
<nhaines> See the applications scope that shows all your currently installed programs?  (It also shows "More suggestions" which shows available but not installed applications)
<divxclub> right I've seen scope
<nhaines> Press the Search item on the top bar and you can search all applications available: installed or not.
<nhaines> Tap on the one you like and then learn more about it, and press "Install".  Supposedly in the future this button will either say "Free" or the price.
<nhaines> VLC is not available but apparently Canonical and VLC are porting it.
<divxclub> how about Player that currently comes within 206. Is it able to play videos at all ?
<nhaines> Sure.
<divxclub> cool.
<divxclub> I'll play with it. All I can say damn thing looks slick and promising.
<nhaines> divxclub: it's looking like it's going to get even slicker soon: http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/loving-the-bottom-edge/
<divxclub> that home screen circle, I see nothing going on in there. It's WIP and nothign should be there , no time / shortcuts ....anything ?
<nhaines> It shows number of calls today, number of text messages today, number of songs played today...  will show in-network call minutes, etc. later.
<divxclub> oh yeah , i've seen that VERY IMPRESSIVE
<divxclub> I am using NExus 7 flo, so no phone function for me. I only hope people will be porting it to Galaxy S 4 ( not going to get 5 ...totally "Apple move from Samsung" if you ask me)
<nhaines> I got a Nexus 5 this time around, but it'll be an Ubuntu phone next time.
<divxclub> We'll see
<nhaines> Well, "next time" will probably be in two years... I *just* got a Nexus 5.  :)
<divxclub> I think VERY soon people no longer will look on Company name. 2 thinks will matter
<divxclub> 1. Applications 2. Build quality
<divxclub> everything else will not matter, cause all of them will be slick, fast, good screen , battery etc
<nhaines> All of that's build quality.  And there's plenty of room for bottom-of-the-barrel quality.
<nhaines> I was *not* impressed with Firefox OS.  On the other hand, it definitely seemed usable.
<divxclub> Never tried it. Android is more than enough for me. and iOS .... well ... some ol
<divxclub> same* ol
<nhaines> As long as Android OEMs keep retheming their phones, brand name will always be important.
<nhaines> I think Ubuntu's plan with scopes will fix that problem, and I'm quite happy for it.
<divxclub> Will I'll be able to update to latest version using Update in System settings or for now I'll need to use command line to do updates
<divxclub> Also kinda stupit question but ... I do not see a Power button menu. Like shut off device, or restart .... no power menu ?
<lotuspsychje> anyone got a bq aquaris with ubuntu yet?
<Gape> Hello, is ubuntu dual boot installer supposed to be really really slow?
<Gape> I'm trying to install dual boot ubuntu on galaxy nexus with CM11 installed
<Nicks> hi
<Nicks> hi why my emulator like this init: ureadahead main process (257) terminated with status 5 ?
<Carl__> Help I'm lost on rooting android tablet and installing Ubuntu touch
<Carl__> hello
<Carl__> anyone to help with installing and rooting on Samsung Galaxy Tab 2
<skiller71> hello?
<Schabo> So I got the old saucy installed and working, but trusty wont give me anything on the screen. Samsung I9100 is the phone... Any ideas?
<skiller71> Will the samsung I9100  work with the touch OS?
<skiller71> Is it compatible?
<Schabo> Saucy works...
<skiller71> Oh, mkay.
<Schabo> Trying to get trusty working
<skiller71> Let me see.
<Schabo> I'm installing the daily from today now
<skiller71> trusty is probably not compatible with your devicde.
<skiller71> device*
<skiller71> Double check that your device is compatible.
<skiller71> Than get back to me.
<Schabo> according to xda-dev forum it should work. Some has had problems with black screen.
<skiller71> That might be your problem.
<Schabo> yeah, that is the problem I have...
<skiller71> Is there a fix in the fourm?
<skiller71> Try a clen reinstall
<skiller71> clean*
<Schabo> I am doing clean reinstall now
<skiller71> Mkay, tell me when you reinstall.
<Schabo> They talk about the sensorservice not running... Gonna check that as soon as I get it installed :)
<skiller71> Mkay, report back please.
<Schabo> Sure
<Schabo> install done, rebooting now
<skiller71> 'Cause I want to see if it works on the I9100
<skiller71> Give it time to boot
<Schabo> just black screen still... gonna hook it up to adb...
<Schabo> the touchbuttons light up when touching the screen, so something is running :)
<Schabo> sensorservice is running....
<Schabo> Are there any logs I can take a look at?
<Schabo> I get a bunch of these in dmesg: "c0 notifier_call_chain : NOTIFY BAD cryptomgr_notify"
<miseria> "causa: vivir en la gloria; efecto: fomentar la pobreza: fin: morir de hambre. mision: destruir nuestro planeta" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<Schabo> So any ideas on how to get a image on the I9100 running trusty from today? I wish I knew where to look, dmesg and syslog don't show any imho related errors...
<Schabo> Getting some QML binding errors, "Binding loop detected for property "target"."
<Schabo> unity::action::ActionManager::ActionManager(QObject*):
<Schabo>         Could not determine application identifier. HUD will not work properly.
<Schabo>         Provide your application identifier in $APP_ID environment variable.
<Schabo> logcat says: "ServiceManager( 2408): Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger..."
<Schabo> ...and my screen is all black
<Schabo> no ideas?
<nhaines> Schabo: it's pretty empty in here during the weekends.  The best time is weekdays during European business hours.  :)
<nhaines> You might also want to post on the XDA forums if there's a thread for your device.
<Schabo> There is a thread, not much happened there this year though :(
<nhaines> That's a shame.  Still, if it were easy it would work, right?  :)
<nhaines> When the x86 emulator lands, that'll be a huge help.
<Schabo> hehe, true... But I wish I could get a image anyways...
<nhaines> Does it work with Mir?
<Schabo> I added the .display-mir file, but no difference
<nhaines> Ah.  You never know.
<Schabo> You don't happen to know more about that surfaceflinger?
<nhaines> I wish I did, but I'm mainly a Python developer.  So I've been left out of a lot of stuff.  I understand the SDK happenings but the entire hardware stuff just washes right over me.
<nhaines> The new images are all built on Android 4.4.2 now, so if that doesn't run on your device, that'd be the place to start.
<Schabo> Alright, not sure if it runs... need to check that...
<Schabo> hmm, might be the cause... I have Cyanogenmod 10.x. Seems the cyanogenmod 11 is based on android 4.4.x
<Schabo> Might need an upgrade on it
<Schabo> The older images, what android version are they based on?
<Schabo> I can get saucy running on it, is there a trusty version built on older android version?
<nhaines> Schabo: the older images were 4.2 or 4.3... I can't remember at the moment.
<Schabo> ok, probably that is the cause then... hmm...
<nhaines> You can try the Galaxy Nexus (maguro) builds for the last older Android based images.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-09
<omac> hello, there, I just installed the latest with: ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap
<omac> Flashing version 194 from devel channel
<omac> How do I flash the latest image mentioned?  r226 is the latest available from what I understand.
<nhaines> omac: first of all, the latest image is 194, but 206 will probably be promoted on Monday.
<nhaines> omac: second of all, what device are you running?
<omac> mako
<omac> r226 was mentioned in the last email in the ubuntu-phone mailing list.
<nhaines> The current build is 227, but it's not tested and will probably break everything and set your trash can on fire.
<omac> I was previously using android 4.2.2 with some multirom magic, but my latest update in multirom blew away my android so I decided to just put ubuntu touch on it from now on.
<nhaines> omac: also sorry, you're right, r226 will probably be promoted on Monday.
<omac> I wiped everything on my mako device.  I'll do it again on Monday then.
<omac> by the way, do I need to install the kitkat images on the phone before doing this install on Monday?
<nhaines> In that case, try ubuntu-device-flash --revision=226 --channel=devel-proposed --bootstrap
<omac> thanks.
<omac> I'll try it right away.
<nhaines> No, as long as you had the 4.4.2 radio, you should be fine.
<sergiusens> no need to rebootstrap
<nhaines> You should also probably switch off of the 'devel-proposed' channel once you install, but I don't recall how to do that.
<sergiusens> you can go back and forth in most cases and only replace the read only bits
<omac> I had 4.2.2 on it before, then I updated to 4.3 and then did an update to multirom for 4.3 which blew away my android. ouch.
<nhaines> something something system-cli something I think.
<nhaines> omac: better install KitKat then.  You need the right radio.
<omac> Ok.  check install kitkat then flash.  Got it.  I'll just give the --revision and devel-proposed a shot.  Thanks.
<nhaines> omac: you're welcome, and good luck.  :)
<omac> thks
<divxclub> Is there a special windows driver , cause after installation I no longer see my Nexus 7 (flo) as a valid device. Unknown device in Device manager
<nhaines> divxclub: just adb.
<divxclub> got it
<divxclub> not being developer yet somewhat power user, yet I appriciate stuff listed here: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/ pretty cool actually :D
<omac> installed image 226 on mako.  logged into ubuntu one, wifi is up. checking for updates is slow to respond with anything.
<omac> oops froze in bluetooth.
<omac> I was trying to connect my Bose Mini-Link speakers to it and when I pressed "connect a headset", it froze on me.
<omac> it's back. it restarted unity I think.
<omac> terminal looks greyed out the first time you run it from image 226, but when you kill the terminal and restart it, the backspace and carriage return work ok.
<omac> I'm happy.  terminal now working.
<omac> Anyone have any success linking up bluetooth speakers(i.e. Bose Mini-Link) to Ubuntu Touch yet?
<omac> phone calling works.
<omac> sms sending works.
<omac> wifi works on image 226, but from Ottawa Canada, the mobile data(data roaming?) when turned on doesn't seem to work because I go to the web browser and then I get an error with a refresh button.
<omac> I'm ok with wifi and phone/sms service.  That's acceptable for me for the time being.
<omac> Hats off again to the awesome work on Ubuntu touch.  It seems snappier than the previous stable image I had and it boots up faster.  Worth the flashing effort.
<divxclub> oh wow I just realised you guys use CWM as recovery replacement ..... loven it ! Better than TW guys
<mohdisham> What is difference between flashing device and manual download and indtallation
<divxclub> Automatic selection of proper image for device and installation process of os
<divxclub> vs you need to know what you're downloading
<divxclub> and how to install 3 parts . Recovery, boot image and actual system
<divxclub> i think
<divxclub> Interesting in flo when opening device in file manager I do not see anything, yet in Ubuntu I see folder within a device. Also in Windows I can't copy anything in to device yet in ubuntu I can copy stuff
<Cocochanel> Hi
<Cocochanel> I want to install ubuntu mobile os on my samusng galaxy s4
<Cocochanel> Can anyone please tell me how to install ubuntu mobile os on my S4?
<SidPayton> [QUESTION] Hey everyone. I'm running Android 4.4.2 now and after I tried to update ubuntu touch from the dual boot app it first came up with an error message "missing command". After reinstalling the ubuntu app script it works again. But now when I use latest trusty build I get version 195. Aren' t we at a promoted version above 220 since friday? Thanks for your help.
<r3pwn> Is there any developer support here? (I need help with porting UT to a new device)
<nhaines> Not so much early in the morning on a Sunday.
<nhaines> Moreso on weekdays during European business hours.  :)  But if you ask your question, maybe someone will be around.
<r3pwn> Didn't even think of that. I probably should be sleeping now. XD
<nhaines> Both of us.  XD
<r3pwn> Okay. So I ot everything to compile correctly and flash through recovery, but on boot, it just restarts itself. Do you think that this is caused by the "stack override" hack that my kindle needs, or should i begin to look elsewhere (logcat or something else)
<r3pwn> *got
<nhaines> People will want logs.  Preferably linked to from pastebin.ubuntu.com.
<r3pwn> and what type of log should it be (i don't believe adb hast started up yet)?
<nhaines> That's a good question that I don't know the answer to!  I'd be curious about the kernel logs for a start.
<r3pwn> Once i unbrick this damn thing, I can do anything to it. Just a few more minutes on that. (I accidentally missed a "/" and overwrote my virtual sdcard with a zip file)
<r3pwn> I believe it's under /proc/last_kmesg, but that continues to run, so booting to recovery to grab it would include everything from the recovery booting, too.
<nhaines> Could strip the recovery stuff out though, right?
<r3pwn> Yeah, if I was able to tell where it started. Brb. Gonna go try that. (I'll use the UT CWM-based recovery to hopefully reduce the amount of excess stuff in the kmesg.)
<nhaines> Good luck.  :)
<r3pwn> Thanks.
<timppa> Hi! Any "Manta" users online? I would like to ask about the current status of UT on it. I'm planning buying one for sw development and testing purposes. Is it stable for daily use?
<r3pwn> @timppa, a "manta" is one of the nexus 4 variants, correct?
<timppa> manta is nexus 10
<nhaines> timppa: I don't believe that's going to be supported.
<timppa> nhaines: Um, have I missed something? Nexus 7 and Nexus 10 are supported?
<nhaines> timppa: they're dropping them.
<nhaines> Nexus 4, 2013 Nexus 7, and... that's it, I think.
<timppa> oh, I was under the impression that the old Nexus 7 support is being dropped only
 * nhaines digs up the email
<nhaines> timppa: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05889.html
<nhaines> They're dropping grouper, manta, and maguro.
<timppa> :(
<timppa> then I think it's pointless to buy one
<nhaines> I wouldn't.
<timppa> will the new nexus 7 support side stage?
<nhaines> It should already?
<timppa> ok, that's good news, the old one did not. At least when I tried it, it was a while ago
<nhaines> Well, it didn't exist in 13.10.  :)
<timppa> oh, it was back then
<nhaines> 14.04 will be the first tablet UI phase.
<timppa> I need to buy nexus 7 then ;)
<timppa> thanks!
<nhaines> And then 14.10 will be the first desktop UI development cycle.  (Possibly 15.04, but let's cross our fingers.)
<nhaines> And after that, then the cool hybrid device convergence can start to be worked on.  XD
<timppa> and that's when things will get very interesting. I'm waiting for it already! :)
<nhaines> It's going to be a very interesting ride.  :)
<nhaines> A year from now, we'll have nice phones and tablets to buy--then we won't have to worry about "what Android device should I buy and reflash with Ubuntu?"
<nhaines> Hopefully the emulator will be much nicer by then too.
<timppa> sure, hopefully they'll have the meizu and bq devices available soon :)
<nhaines> I'm not a big fan of buying 1st gen devices, but they do look pretty nice.
<nhaines> So far my Nexus 5 runs Ubuntu great except for sound where it's lousy.  But for 14.10 it should get better.  ;)
<timppa> hopefully yes, I was planning to buy the N5 but decided to not because of the support it currently has
<timppa> About the mail on the ml: The
<timppa> platform chosen to be supported on our way to 14.04 is the NEW nexus 7
<timppa> device (razor).
<timppa> what is the difference in "razor" and "flo" ?
<timppa> you happen to know?
<cjwatson> SidPayton: No, I believe the aim is to promote a new image on Monday, rather than doing it last thing in the week and then most of the developers disappearing for the weekend
<nhaines> timppa: I don't know, actually.
<timppa> Aha, found this from xda: Flo is the device specific codename name (N7 2013 WiFi). Razor is the codename for the board.
<nhaines> cjwatson: where's the fun in that?  :)
<cjwatson> nhaines: I think the theory is that we have more than enough fun as it is
<nhaines> timppa: aha. :)  Yeah, I thought I was all clever with takju (Galaxy Nexus GSM unlocked), and I came to Ubuntu Touch and it was suddenly maguro.  :)
<nhaines> cjwatson: hard to argue with that.
<timppa> or maybe it's vice versa...
<aeffle> hello
<aeffle> is there one one who could tell me, where I can see the ubunto touch milestones?
<vj> just booted into the ubntu cli mode on the phone
<vj> what do i do now
<vj> nothing seems to be happening.
<Akshay_> sir iam using a android device
<Akshay_> can i port ubuntu touch t oit
<Akshay_> can any one help me in porting ubuntu touch to xolo q700
<JoseExposito> Hi! Does someone knows if Qt 5.2 is available now in Ubuntu Phone?
<aquarius> JoseExposito, I don't think it's available until the next image is promoted, but I'm not sure
<JoseExposito> aquarius, and do you know if it is a date for the next image?
<aquarius> I do not know, I'm afraid. I know it's being worked on pretty hard :)
<JoseExposito> aquarius, ok thank you very much!
<r3pwn> Hello all! I am having a Ubuntu Touch issue (custom compiled version keeps boot-looping), and I *believe* that it's related to the fact that my device (kindle fire hd 7") needs a "stack override" hack (changes the memory offsets of a few things) to be in place in order to have the same experience as a bootloader unlock (no proper bootloader unlock exists for this device). If anyone could take a look at the log here: http://pastebi
<r3pwn> uld  be very appreciative.
<basketball> how do i get the emulator
<basketball> !emulator
<basketball> how do i install the ubuntu touch emulator
<t1mp> hello, I just got a nexus 4. I don't know which version of Android is on it, does that matter? If I just follow the steps from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install to install Ubuntu I'll be fine right?
<popey> t1mp: update to 4.4
<popey> in android, then do the install
<t1mp> popey: okay, thanks :)
<basketball> popey:  do you know how to install the emulator
<popey> basketball: yes, one moment
<basketball> ok thanks popey
<popey> basketball: are you on ubuntu?
<basketball> yes 14.04
<popey> basketball: install ubuntu-emulator
<basketball> ok what exactly is it
<popey> its a package ☻
<popey> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-emulator
<popey> ubuntu-emulator create "foo"
<popey> ubuntu-emulator run "foo"
<dansuf> hi, i am trying to run ubuntu touch on my phone but it doesnt boot and i have this message [    7.999633] RAMDISK: EOF while reading compressed data
<dansuf> [    7.999938] uncompression error
<dansuf> [    8.024780] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<dansuf> any suggestions how to fix that?
 * t1mp updating from android 4.2 to 4.3.. then to 4.4.. and then to ubuntu :)
<basketball> alan pope
<dansuf> Is it needed to have ubuntu-touch files to test the ubuntu-touch kernel? Can I test it with standard cyanogenmod installed?
<DrPc> hi
<DrPc> how to install ubuntu phone on sony device ?
<dansuf> DrPc: Did you check if somebody has already ported your model?
<t1mp> !devices | DrPc
<ubot5> DrPc: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<DrPc> dansuf: not yet!
<DrPc> ubot5: thank's
<basketball> ubot5:  are you ubottu
<t1mp> ubot5 is not a real person :)
<ubot5> t1mp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tassadar> mobile data seem to work on deb build, nic
<Tassadar> e
<miseria> "disfrutamos hablando siempre de lo malo de los demas, pero nos duele en el alma cuando hablan mal de uno mismo" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<dansuf> I am testing ubuntu-touch kernel with standard cyanogenmod installed and i have this issue: "RAMDISK: EOF while reading compressed data" in last_kmsg. How can I fix that?
<Tassadar> why would you do that Oo
<dansuf> Tassadar: Do you mean testing it with caynogenmod?
<Tassadar> yeah
<dansuf> Because it's my everyday system and it is easier for me to test on that
<Tassadar> well the obvious thing would be that the initrd is corrupted
<dansuf> Is it someway connected with the system that I use? I tried booting it with ubuntu but it also went into a panic loop but I didnt suceed in retrieving last_kmesg
<Tassadar> how did you install that kernel?
<dansuf> using fastboot
<Tassadar> and the boot image was created by..?
<dansuf> It was compiled by me
<Tassadar> yeah, but the boot.img was output of the compilation or what?
<dansuf> I used the brunch command
<dansuf> At the beggining I had a slightly different error
<dansuf> that gzip is not configured
<Tassadar> oh, so you built the whole system
<dansuf> so it stopped a little bit earlier
<Tassadar> show me the whole last_kmesg on pastebin or somewhere maybe there's a bit more info in there
<dansuf> http://dansuf.no-ip.biz/last_kmsg
<Tassadar> hmm, can you upload the boot.img file somewher too?
<Tassadar> which device is that, by the way?
<dansuf> It's Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman
<dansuf> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/91665198/boot.img
<dansuf> The newest boot.img where I tried to use the "break=top" option as suggested on the wiki but with no success
<Tassadar> seems fine to me
<Tassadar> but CyanogenMod wouldn't boot with it anyway, ubuntu's initrd is totally different
<dansuf> So it does make a difference
<dansuf> But it wouldnt panic in that way, I suppose
<Tassadar> yeah
<Tassadar> it fails to extract the initrd, for some reason
<Guest4761> I want do a dual boot on nexus 4--> ubuntu-touch and andriod 4.4
<dansuf> I said before, at the begginning it didnt even extract it because it said gzip is not configured
<aquarius> Guest4761, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<dansuf> i added an option to the config , it was "config_rd_gzip" or something like that
<Guest4761> aquarius, thanks :)
<Guest4761> is whatsapp available on ubuntu-touch?
<dansuf> Anyway, thank you I'll try to get the last_kmsg after running on ubuntu but definitely not today.
<Tassadar> dansuf: try to search for GZIP in kernel menuconfig and enable everything which seems related)
<dansuf> Tassadar: Ok, thanks,
<r3pwn> Does anyone know how I specify a custom "fstab" file when compiling Ubuntu touch? Do I need to modify BoardConfig.Mk?
<dansuf> Tassadar: I have just checked the config and it seems that every option with gzip is enabled
<t1mp> I just installed ubuntu touch trusty image 194, but I don't have wifi (in system-settings/network i don't see any networks)
<t1mp> does anyone know about that issue?
<t1mp> oh the network seems to work, it just doesn't show in system settings
<vthompson> Does anyone know if there's a way to get the PPA (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily) to generate a build?
<vthompson> We pushed a fix to get music app to build again and I wanted to verify things are A-OK before we push the other apps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1284637
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284637 in Ubuntu Terminal App "App fails to build in PPA" [Undecided,In progress]
<popey> vthompson: its automatic
<vthompson> popey, it's last build attempt was 46 hours ago
<popey> hmm
<popey> will need to poke fginther or someone else from ci when they wake tomorrow
<vthompson> Ok, I'll try to do just that tomorrow morning.
<popey> vthompson: I'll speak to them in my morning
<vthompson> popey, sounds good. Thanks!
<basketball> popey:  why does creating a emulator take so long i started it when you told me to and now it is still like 20 min left
<nhaines> Huh, that does seem a little excessive.
<nhaines> The good news is that it's faster the second time. :)
<popey> basketball: it's arm, it takes a long while
<popey> there's also an x86 version which is much quicker
<basketball> i only have 1 gb of ram on pc
<popey> that wont help
<popey> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/ubuntu-touch-x86-emulator-better.html
<r3pwn> Can anyone please assist me in fixing the error on line 432 and 433 of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7062520/?
<basketball> popey: i ran it and it shows a phone with a blank scren
<popey> basketball: it takes a while
<basketball> it is stuck on init: cannot find '/sbin/adbd', disabling 'adbd'
<basketball> popey:  this is the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/7064475/
<popey> looks broken
<popey> r3pwn has the same error
<basketball> whatever ill just uninstall it
<r3pwn> I'm just looking to port it to my device. Since it mentioned mounting, I had thought it was fstab-related.
<r3pwn> Just an FYI I am using the 4.2.2 branch. Should I try migrating to the 4.4.2 one?
<r3pwn> popey
<basketball> popey: do i have to plug in my tablet to use it
<basketball> popey:  r3pwn  what is the user name and password
<r3pwn> basketball, to log in to UT?
<r3pwn> try "root" and "phablet"
<basketball> r3pwn: that didnt work
<r3pwn> basketball: What exactly do you mean by "log in"?
<PeterPugh> Hi guys complete touch noob here. Just wondered if there was a port for the rockchip rk3188 tabs and phabs?
<aquarius>  !devices | PeterPugh
<ubot5> PeterPugh: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<PeterPugh> Yeah just been browsing and trying to work out what chip set they have
<vthompson> Can the emulator be used to test n7 and n10 form factors?
<popey> vthompson: not yet
<PeterPugh> why they are aimed at models rather than chip sets has me confussed
<popey> because we need devices we can actually test on
<popey> not hypothetical devices, real ones
<PeterPugh> pipo, cube cheap chineese flood the market ones that would do much :)
<PeterPugh> from andriod roms they are all very similar
<popey> many of those cheap chinese devices have no kernel sources
<PeterPugh> armhf are they not?
<popey> sure, with binary bits
<PeterPugh> apols just trying to find some initial facts as not much avail
<basketball> popey:  once i log into the emulator how do i start the gui
<popey> basketball: it starts automatically - assuming its not broken
<basketball> then i guess it is broken popey
<popey> could be today.
<basketball> y
<basketball> are a lot broken popey
<popey> basketball: I'll test it here, and file a bug so the devs know
<basketball> i just uninstalled it
<popey> will take a while to test here
<basketball> should i reinstall
<popey> well, i haven't had a chance to test yet
<basketball> ok please test it
<vthompson> I literally just created an emulator in the last hour. I doubt it's broken.
<vthompson> It did take a good 10-20 minutes from it to go from a black screen to the welcome screen.
<popey> good to know, thanks vthompson
<vthompson> Once the log mentions the login info it wasn't too much longer.
<popey> i have just booted an emulator I have on my machine
<popey> been up 6 mins and I see an apport process ☻
<aquarius> heh. New wheeze: have your dual-boot Ubuntu/Android phone booted into Android, plug it in to your machine with USB and enable debugging. Then, start the Ubuntu SDK, which attempts to talk to the device but fails because it isn't Ubuntu... and what it does is remount it, which pops up a new Nautilus window, over and over and over again ;)
 * popey creates a new emulator
<n-iCe> hellooo
<popey> hi
<n-iCe> how you doing?
<popey> great thanks
<n-iCe> in order to get the lastest version, is this correct?
<n-iCe> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap
<surgemcgee> Hey is ken.vandine@ubuntu.com around?
<popey> he's not online, his irc nick is kenvandine
<surgemcgee> Thanks
<popey> np
<n-iCe> hi popey
<surgemcgee> I was hoping for some Box2D-qml example code if you know it off the top of your head, otherwise I will find out later..
<popey> surgemcgee: http://blog.mikeasoft.com/2014/03/02/qml-and-box2d-game-template-for-ubuntu-touch/
<aquarius> surgemcgee, see http://blog.mikeasoft.com/
<aquarius> heh.
<vthompson> n-iCe, if you want the latest proposed image use the devel-proposed channel. But devel contains all the promoted images.
<n-iCe> vthompson: which one do you use, and why
<n-iCe> and how do I update my phone dialy?
<popey> n-iCe: system settings -> updates
<popey> that has an over the air update system
<popey> (on the phone)
<vthompson> n-iCe, I use devel-proposed because I want to be on the bleeding edge. If something goes bad, I just go back to a previous image
<n-iCe> popey: awesome, even if I don't use the devel-proposed?
<popey> n-iCe: we have "channels", if you're on the devel channel you stay on the devel channel
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-02
<studio__> lotuspsychje, without a "nearly" guide i don't like to try, because i don
<studio__> 't like to breake my system
<nhaines> Note that switching your phone to readwrite mode means you can never receive Ubuntu updates again.  You'll have to reflash your phone first.
<lotuspsychje> would be wiser to just accept the default background unlock screen then :p
<studio__> hmm, i figured out, without a ubuntu one account i also can't update my system :(
<DonkeyHotei> i'm curious: would a port to a phone with a locked bootloader be possible using safestrap?
<nhaines> studio__: that is correct.
<nhaines> studio__: you can still get system updates though!
<studio__> how?
<nhaines> studio__: System Settings > Updates
<studio__> i am on 27.02. for exp, but i do nt get updates
<DonkeyHotei> no idea?
<studio__> wait
<nhaines> studio__: it depends on what channel you're on, but if you're on ubuntu-rtm/stable or ubuntu-rtm/14.09, the last update was Friday.  They only update every 2-4 weeks.
<studio__> " it depends on what channel you're on" i am on bq rc
<studio__> and it tells me i need an account
<nhaines> studio__: then you can expect an update every 3-4 weeks.
<nhaines> You need an account to get application updates, but your system itself will stay up to date.
<studio__> ok
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: rtm/14.09 still working smooth on my n7 here tnx again!
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: that's good!
<nhaines> I hope they spend time working on the tablet interface this cycle.
<studio__> what is the latest version, 14.09 or 14.10?
<lotuspsychje> its strange its working better then channel=devel
<lotuspsychje> scopes are fast and stable on rtm
<nhaines> studio__: 14.10.  The channel is named differently for developmental reasons, but the OS is still 14.10.
<studio__> ok
<nhaines> In about a month or so they'll get ready to switch to 15.04, and that will be exciting.  :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<nhaines> studio__: it'll just happen with a system update.  You won't notice anything.
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: first time an imaged-based update will upgrade Ubuntu on a retail device without reflashing.  I think that's exciting.
<nhaines> It'll be really good news for Snappy Ubuntu Core when it works.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> this looks nice on the twitter too: Ubuntu Phones, Convergence, Snappy Ubuntu Core to Be Showcased at MWC 2015
<studio__> but what about john-mcaleely an his work, is it only "experimental"?
<nhaines> studio__: I don't know what you're referring to.
<studio__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nhaines> The only thing he did on that page was rename the BQ Aquaris entry and resort the table of ports.  I don't know what you mean by his work.
<lotuspsychje> oh nice that telegram app works for android too
<nhaines> If you mean the link to the port, it's not "experimental".  It's the official software released on the bq Aquaris Ubuntu Edition.
<studio__> i do not understand, http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ shows 14.09, but bq rc is 14.10
<nhaines> studio__: 14.09 is a code name based on developmental reasons.  The OS is 14.10.
<studio__> so it is "just" a mirrow?
<nhaines> No.  It's a carefully curated image that's been thoroughly tested.  It matches the same images you'll get through System Settings > Updates
<studio__> hmm, i was first on "stable", then i changed to "rc", and wor i am not sure, what is good for "daily" images ... :( i'd like to test and try ...
<studio__> wor=now, sorry
<lotuspsychje> studio__: did you check this page? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<nhaines> They've been renaming the images lately to clean them up.
<nhaines> studio__: I should warn you that the daily images are often broken.
<studio__> yes, but it is only for google-devices
<lotuspsychje> ive seen Bq images too on the list channels command
<studio__> nhaines, no risc no fun!
<studio__> the bq E4.5 is just for learning
<nhaines> I don't think there's a channel for that at the moment.
<nhaines> I'm not seeing 14.09-proposed anymore, and devel-proposed (which is vivid) has been broken for two months.  I wouldn't recommend tryng that until they get another promoted image.
<studio__> therefore i thought  john mcaleely can answer some questions, but he is offline ....
<nhaines> I don't know if I've ever seen him in here.
<nhaines> In any case, you can always ask your question to the mailing list.
<studio__> i know, but i prefer personal/direct contact, therefore i am here
<nhaines> at 11:42pm on a Sunday night.
<studio__> ok :) and what about rsalveti? also only on weekend?
<nhaines> Most Canonical employees are only in here during European working hours Monday-Friday.
<studio__> i thought he's from brazil?
<nhaines> I don't know.  He's still not here on weekends.  :)
<studio__> :)
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti is in brazil
<studio__> ok
<DonkeyHotei> i know for a fact he will be around tomorrow
<DonkeyHotei> so, no idea about the locked bootloader question?
<DonkeyHotei> well, it's already tomorrow in europe
<studio__> one last question for today, where is the different between "ubuntu-device-flash" and
<studio__> Ubuntu SDk
<studio__> Tools - Ubuntu - Device  Control - Flash daily image on device
<studio__> ?
<nhaines> Why do you think they are different?
<studio__> i don't know, it was just a question. is it the same?
<studio__> have to go to sleep, it's too late, maybe you could answer offline and i'll read it tomorrow ... thanks for help for today.
<studio__> bye
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: do you know enough about the hardware enablement to know whether that can be done?
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: whether what can be done?
<DonkeyHotei> ubuntu-touch on a device with a locked bootloader using safestrap
<DonkeyHotei> that is, with the stock signed kernel
<Wanzt> I don't think that's possible. Most probably the bootloader has to be unlocked in order for safestrap to work.
<Wanzt> Oh, no - that's multirom...
<nhaines> I don't know anything about safestrap.
<k1l> seems like some samsung kexec thingy
<nhaines> k1l: well, that's already how MultiROM Manager works.
<Wanzt> safestrap seems not to need an unlocked bootloader and doesn't touch the main rom
<DonkeyHotei> k1l: afaik it does not use kexec but just runs the rom under the stock kernel, but i could be wrong
<DonkeyHotei> question is, would that be enough for ubuntu-touch
<k1l> it uses kexec to "boot" custom kernels
<nhaines> It wouldn't, because Ubuntu requires AppArmor.
<DonkeyHotei> well, it it really does use kexec, it could kexec an apparmor-enabled kernel, no?
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: correct.
<DonkeyHotei> interesting
<cpatrick08> I was wondering why there are still grouper images on the ubuntu cdimage website as seen at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/daily-preinstalled/pending/ for an example. I though that grouper was deprecated
<nhaines> cpatrick08: it is deprecated.
<cpatrick08> so why are they being build on the cdimage site
<peat-psuwit> Do you have any hint on debugging video playback?
<dunebuggie> Guys, is it possible to flash Ubuntu Touch on a Micromax Funbook?
<DonkeyHotei> dunebuggie: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<dholbach> good morning
<dunebuggie> DonkeyHotei: Thanks, but I couldn't find my device listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nhaines> dunebuggie: then you'll either have to port it (using the steps DonkeyHotei linked) or wait for someone else to.
<fry_> Where is the ubuntu touch iso for download?
<matv1> is the telegrams plugin to notifications center broken  on devel proposed?
<matv1> or is that different design from rtm?
<nhaines> fry_: There is no universal ISO.  You have to use ubuntu-device-flash to install Ubuntu on a supported device, or the port maintainer's instructions to install a port.
<nhaines> fry_: If you're looking for something to install on a PC-compatible system, you can try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/ although I actually haven't installed from there--only tried it live.
<nhaines> There isn't really anything called Ubuntu Touch, so I had to guess what you might have meant.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Dr. Seuss Day! :-D
<DonkeyHotei> i do not like green eggs and ham
<DonkeyHotei> i do not like them sam i am
<mandel> elopio, please, let me know whenever you are around, we need to talk about some testing with the browser and 7 digital
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN_: we don't support autorization requests in ewbbbrowser?
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN__: we don't support autorization requests in webbbrowser?
<popey> tsdgeos: not yet. known bug
<tsdgeos> oki :)
<tsdgeos> is it reported or shall i report it?
<popey> tsdgeos: bug 1422534
<ubot5> bug 1422534 in webbrowser-app "No user name and password prompt for http basic authentication protected pages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422534
<tsdgeos> tx
<popey> np
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, there’s a trivial conflict in debian/control when merging the latest trunk in https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/addressBarFullWidth/+merge/239039
<peat-psuwit> Excuse me, can libandroid_runtime be built in Ubuntu Phone's tree? My device's GPS library seems to need it.
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, fixed, thanks!
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, thanks
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, sorry, that’s incorrect, your branch re-adds the build dependency on qtdeclarative5-private-dev which was removed a few days ago, it shouldn’t
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, oh, I see now, I was indeed a bit confusing, sorry. Fixed!
<rpadovani> *confused
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<rsalveti> nik90: hey, sorry, just noticed I had one ping from you last friday
<elsewho> hi
<elsewho> is ubuntu touch a real native linux. can i run background services, have full acess to hardware and gcc?
<janimo> elsewho, should be similar to a regular ubuntu device, yes
<elsewho> thats awesome!
<elsewho> thank you.
<janimo> elsewho, although its similarity may be influenced by however the vendor will chose to restrict the phone it that happens
<ogra_> it is a real native linux but you can not run background services by default (you can hack it though) and by design the rootfs is readonly ... you can access the hardware via the platform api and indeed can install gcc
<janimo> elsewho, the default images currently flashed do not have the full archive at your disposal, only a subset, but can be solved by reflashing a custom image
<nhaines> janimo: err, that's not really true at all.
<janimo> ogra_, you can not run backround apps from the command line?
<janimo> nhaines, which part of it?
<ogra_> janimo, you can ... thats what i meant with "hack it"
<nhaines> That the default images don't have the full archive at your disposal.
<elsewho> ok, crazy. i am still waiting for a smart phone that is like a real computer!
<ogra_> you would want to create an upstart job in your home dir or some such
<janimo> nhaines, in my experience it does not
<nhaines> You just enable readwrite mode and update your /etc/apt/sources.list and you're all set.
<elsewho> ubuntu touch seems to be the closest thing, that also is stable and user friendly
<ogra_> nhaines, except that you break upgrades
<nhaines> ogra_: sure, but there's nothing to be done about that.  There's no custom image to reflash.
<ogra_> elsewho, you wont find a phone like that :) even in the future ...
<janimo> nhaines, well, that means the default image does not have the full archive at your disposal. Changing to another apt target qualifies as modifying the default
<ogra_> elsewho, but yeah, ubuntu is as close as it will get
<nhaines> janimo: I disagree with that.  That certainly doesn't equal "flashing a custom image".
<ogra_> the "default image" ?`
<nhaines> You might as well say that a default Ubuntu install doesn't have the full archive at your disposal because multiverse isn't enabled.  I don't remember whether universe is before you run Software Center.  :)
<janimo> nhaines, true. I ignored the change apt sources step as it may be risky to dist-upgrade there but indeed it is valid
<ogra_> note that the "default image" is a roling release ... while the curent phones are pre-installed with a special build, this will just change to standard vivid soon
<nhaines> ogra_: I'm looking forward to that!  :)
<ogra_> nhaines, 80% of the touch packages still live in universe, so indeed that is enabled
<nhaines> ogra_: I was thinking of the desktop system, not the phone.
<elsewho> when using ubuntu, i always tried to use LTS version, actually im gentoo/arch user and i advice people to use ubuntu wgen stepping away from windows. is ubuntu roling release now?
<ogra_> multiverse isnt and would be pointless ... there isnt much arm stuff in there
<nhaines> elsewho: no.
<ogra_> elsewho, the phone is, yes
<elsewho> ah ok.
<ogra_> desktop will follow suit when convergence is ready
<ogra_> i would assume around 16.04
<janimo> nhaines, multiverse contents is not usually what someone using the term native linux environment thinks of first, but acces to something like git is :)
<nhaines> janimo: I don't think so.  VLC is the first thing I want to install.  :)
<janimo> a developer point of view at least
<nhaines> ogra_: I'd be curious to see documentation about release cadence and so forth then.
<janimo> nhaines, ok, I was thinking what a regular command line user or tinkerer would want from the phone when asking is it regular linux
<ogra_> nhaines, just follow snappy :)
<ogra_> nhaines, eventually snappy will become the base of everything
<nhaines> ogra_: but at the moment I'm very curious to see what Will Cooke is up to over at MWC.  Is there any way to follow along with that this week?  :)
<ogra_> beyond G+ posts ?
<ogra_> not sure
<lotuspsychje> twitter shows some usefull stuff
<ogra_> i doubt they have much time to take videos and share them etc
<nhaines> Yeah.  I'll have to keep a closer eye on insights.ubuntu.com maybe.
<lotuspsychje> https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<ogra_> right and G+ and twitter will occasionally get pics and reports i guess
<popey> yeah, the booth is usually rammed busy
<popey> they work >12 hour days
<nhaines> popey: they should block out 15 minutes of every hour to update the social feeds.  :)
<popey> good luck with that
<ogra_> we should pay some community stalkers to do that ;)
<nhaines> SCALE a week ago was insane and that was only 3000 or so people.  Lots of fun though.  :)  Happy I didn't get sick this year.
<nhaines> ogra_: +1
<Vishnudev> Hi guys n
<Vishnudev> anyonethere?
<matv1_> Vishnudev just ask what you want to know. if ppl know they will respond
<Vishnudev> Is there any official ports of ubuntu touch for nexus 6?
<nhaines> No, and there never will be.
<nhaines> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<k1l_> because we hate the nexus6, its to biggy ;p
<Vishnudev> @nhaines why are you saying ther never be? Its good for the dev community to allow the
<Vishnudev> OS intalled and tried in multiple devices
<popey> nhaines: why never?
<nhaines> popey: it's what Canonical has said over and over.
<Stskeeps> popey: it's incredible anybody survives this environment
<nhaines> If I had to guess, the Nexus 4 would be replaced by a retail Ubuntu device in the future.
<nhaines> That's, naturally, mere supposition.
<Vishnudev> the link https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ looks promising :)
<Vishnudev> Don't know how tough it will be
<nhaines> Vishnudev: the OnePlus One got ported in a week after that guide was published, and is looking very promising by all accounts.  I'll bet someone has a Nexus 6 build before long.
<popey> Stskeeps: hmm?
<k1l_> look at xda-developers if someone already got it working
<popey> nhaines: just seems a bit final to say "No, and there never will be"
<k1l_> no as in no official nexus6 dev device, afaik
<popey> Stskeeps: oh, the mwc environment? :)
<Stskeeps> popey: yes. just on my first break since the morning
<popey> Stskeeps: Keep your fluid levels up! :)
<popey> Stskeeps: good to hear you clearly have a busy stand!
<nhaines> popey: no sense in purchasing a N6 or waiting around hoping for it.  My advice is either get to work on a port or consider an already supported device, and don't expect supported devices to remain supported long.  And over the past 2 years it's been pretty good advice!
<matv1_> jgdx fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1427009
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427009 in ofono (Ubuntu) "cellular data connection only gives 2g when 3g is positively available." [Undecided,New]
<Stskeeps> popey: yeah.. i need to go check out the canonical one at some point
<nhaines> Vishnudev: I can't promise that there will never be an official Nexus 6 port.  But I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for Google to port it.
<ogra_> Vishnudev, only if there are kitkat trees for the N6 (or if someone backports an N6 tree to kitkat)
<popey> or we move to lollipop
<ogra_> the android bits ubuntu uses are 4.4 based atm
<ogra_> and that wont change until there is a vendor requiring us to move
<Vishnudev> ogra: why there is a kitkat dependanct?
<jgdx> matv1_, thanks, that's a well filed bug. I'm looking at the output and seeing that the Connection is bore by edge. One way to dig deeper is to 1) get APN data from your cellular provider and 2) compare this to the current APN settings (easily found by running /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-contexts
<nhaines> My Nexus 5 running Lollipop is running kernel 3.4.0.  I don't remember what it was running on kitkat.
<Vishnudev> nahaines but you downloaded a prebuilt version of ubuntu touch
<nhaines> Yes, an unofficial Nexus 5 port.
<nhaines> It's probably the best way to run Ubuntu if you hate Bluetooth.
<ogra_> Vishnudev, we (have to) use the android binary drivers https://developer.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/136981fa-6287-49d3-9874-06f40b2e4eb7-cms_page_media/380/ubuntu_touch_architecture.png
<ogra_> Vishnudev, see the blue box there
<matv1_> jgdx ok i will add that to the bug soon!
<ogra_> this is all based on a kitkat tree currently
<popey> that diagram needs work
<popey> lib
<popey> hy
<popey> bri
<popey> s
<ogra_> if you want to do a port you have to merge a kitkat tree for your device into that
<popey> also, 14.04.
<ogra_> for the N6 there is no kitkat to my knowledge
<k1l_> popey: tell the design team ;p
<nhaines> popey: vertical text is highly overrated.
<jgdx> matv1_, though, you do say that 3g has worked before? Then it's a bit less likely that the APN settings are wrong.
<k1l_> wasnt 4.4.4 kernel 3.4 too?
<popey> ogra_: where'd you get that image? Is it linked in a page somewhere?
<simosx> I am on Ubuntu 14.04.2 and got the ubuntu-sdk-team PPA enabled. "apt-cache policy sdk" shows only a package from 'universe' at version "1.126.1". Is that right?
<Vishnudev> ogra_ did you tried to port ubuntu to any phones before?
<matv1_> jgdx no I didnt. I used to run rtm images. I switched to 15.04 proposed a couple of days ago. I did a --wipe so that should be considered a clean install i guess
<ogra_> popey, its from a talk rsalveti
<popey> simosx: should you not use apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk ?
<nhaines> simosx: no, the package you want is 'ubuntu-sdk'
<ogra_> *held
<ogra_> Vishnudev, yes
<Vishnudev> good
<simosx> popey, nhaines: my typo, I used 'apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk' earlier.
<Vishnudev> I was going through the porting guid
<matv1_> jgdx so i meant that it did work on the rtm images.
<popey> simosx: thats only one package, there's others.
<popey> simosx: what about qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu ?
<Vishnudev> ogra_ I am still not getting why we need kitkat rom for nexus 6
<simosx> popey, Here is the output of the command: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10501219/
<ogra_> Vishnudev, you dont need a rom ... you need a code tree
<popey> simosx: what about qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu ?
<ogra_> Vishnudev, the lollipop tree will not cleanly merge with the ubuntu kitkat tree
<Vishnudev> but in older devices they ported it even before lolipop
<simosx> popey, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10501229/
<popey> simosx: so you're missing that, it seems
<popey> bzoltan_:  zbenjamin ^^
<popey> bzoltan_: zbenjamin we support sdk from ppa on 14.04? simosx has issues - above
<bzoltan_> popey: yes, we do support
<bzoltan_> popey: simosx: but the ubuntu-sdk might not be up to date... what is missing?
<simosx> bzoltan_, popey: I used to have ubuntu-sdk working, and I assume that some related PPA caused the issues. Have a look at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10501239/
<jgdx> matv1_, right. It could also be that kpn uses ipv6. Ofono does not support that, but will know when we've looked at the contexts.
<simosx> will purge other related PPAs.
<Vishnudev> ogra_ I am still getting confuced. In which step we need them to merge? I thought ubuntu repo is completly independed of android. it only taked the kernal/driver files to make the build
<bzoltan_> simosx: I guess I know the problem
<bzoltan_> simosx: would you tell the apt-cache show qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<ogra_> Vishnudev, did you look at the picture i gave you above ?
<matv1_> jgdx but ofono doesn't support ipv6 in rtm either. And i never had any problem in rtm. So that doesnt seem likely to me
<ogra_> Vishnudev, it is drivers and the services that make the drivers work ...
<simosx> bzoltan_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10501266/
<ogra_> Vishnudev, everything inside the blue box
<Vishnudev> ogra_ i red "This is a working gerrit server with everything needed to build the Android images used by Ubuntu Touch. The reference tree in there is based on AOSP (4.4.2 specifically), so make sure your device specific repositories are compatible with AOSP at least."
<ogra_> Vishnudev, exactly
<Vishnudev> ohh
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> so either you need a backported N6 tree for kitkat or you need to wait til we switch our tree to lollipop
<ogra_> "just merging" wont work
<Vishnudev> the issue will come if there is any driver level change happend for kitkat to lolipop
<ogra_> or any of the services/daemons changed
<bzoltan_> simosx: the unity-control-center is not sdk related... but he webapp-container is strange. Would you check why it does not install?
<ogra_> or the format of init.rc files ... etc etc
<jgdx> matv1_, good point. The syslog would be useful too, so we can take a look at what NetworkManager is doing. NetworkManager received a lot of relevant changes in vivid.
<simosx> bzoltan_, I had this PPA, https://launchpad.net/~didrocks/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-developer-tools-center which I just purged.
<popey> didrocks: ^
<popey> outrage!
<matv1_> jgdx ok will have a look at that and add to the bug
<jgdx> matv1_, awesome, thanks.
<didrocks> popey: I strongly doubt that this ppa ever had a qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu package :)
<bzoltan_> simosx:  I do not see anything in that PPA what could conflict with the SDK
<bzoltan_> didrocks:  ^ you have nothing to do with this
<bzoltan_> simosx:  let's check that webapp-container
<didrocks> bzoltan_: yeah, I'm back at blaming popey anyway :p
<bzoltan_> didrocks: that is always a good strategy :D
<didrocks> heh
<simosx> bzoltan_, also had this PPA, http://chrismwayne.com/?p=277 which I purged.
<simosx> bzoltan_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10501349/
<nhaines> Oh, I had the Ubuntu SDK installed on 14.10 and tried to run the Telegram app (which I compiled and runs great in ubuntu-desktop-next from a vivid live image) and got the following error message after './run.sh':
<nhaines> file:///home/nhaines/app/telegram.qml:226 Type GroupProfilePage unavailable
<nhaines> file:///home/nhaines/app/ui/GroupProfilePage.qml:4 module "Ubuntu.Contacts" is not installed
<nhaines> I poked around a bit but couldn't find the missing package name.
<bzoltan_> simosx: does it install?
<simosx> bzoltan_, 'ubuntu-sdk' does not install, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10501355/
<janimo> nhaines, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 ?
<simosx> bzoltan_, qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu does not install: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10501363/
<bzoltan_> simosx:  I know that one ... would you try to install the webapp-container
<nhaines> janimo: not installed but there's a candidate.  :)
<simosx> bzoltan_, webapp-container does not install http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10501367/
<nhaines> janimo: and now it launches and runs perfectly.  Thanks so much!  :D
<Vishnudev> ogra which picture?
<Vishnudev> ogra_ can you please put the link again?
<bzoltan_> simosx:  As I see your system is bleeding from more than one wound
<bzoltan_> simosx:  I am really not sure what is going on there. I would recommend to to first bring your packages in a state where a simple apt-get upgrade returns without errors
<ogra_> Vishnudev, https://developer.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/136981fa-6287-49d3-9874-06f40b2e4eb7-cms_page_media/380/ubuntu_touch_architecture.png
<ogra_> Vishnudev, it is in the porting guide
<simosx> bzoltan_, 'apt-get upgrade' shows all clear, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<simosx> bzoltan_, will check any remnants from other PPAs. Thanks.
<bzoltan_> simosx:  I am not sure, that last paste shows about a dozen of broken packages in your system. Most likely you have some packages installed from non supported PPAs and they block official packages. I would suggest a major purge session :)
<popey> I would "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" and see what else you're missing
<Vishnudev> ogra_ to be precise current lib Hybris is for 4.4.2 ,
<ogra_> Vishnudev, and rild, and openmax ... and other services
<simosx> bzoltan_, popey: error on install of ubuntu-desktop, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10501538/
<simosx> when purging 'ubuntu-sdk' in order to reinstall, I got "E: Release 'trusty' for 'ubuntu-sdk-qmake-extras' was not found".
<popey> simosx: no, i said ubuntu-desktop^
<popey> simosx: assuming you use unity :)
<popey> (the caret on the end is important)
<DanChapman>  popey what does the caret actually do? It's saved me a few times but i have no idea how it's magic works
<popey> installs the task
<popey> not the metapackage
<popey> over time some people add/remove all kinds of crap
<popey> and sometimes core packages get removed by accident
<popey> that re-installs them.
<simosx> popey, okay, with 'ubuntu-desktop^' I it's installing packages, X.Org related.
<popey> :)
<DanChapman> ah that makes sense. Thanks :-)
<simosx> popey, also unity, webapps. looks good.
<popey> so you probably had something missing which was causing all this nonsene
<popey> *nonsense
<ChloeWolfieGirl> "something missing" "nonsene" oh Popey you, I hope that was on purpose!
<simosx> in the process I reverted to the 3.13 kernel of trusty ;'-(
<popey> bzoltan_: what's the framework we should use for 15.04? I don't see ubuntu-sdk-15.04* ? only ubuntu-core-15.04* ?
<bzoltan_> popey: whatever your device likes .. my likes 14.10 most
<popey> bzoltan_: no good for people on vivid - qt5.4
<popey> if someone makes an app that is binary, needs 5.4, then puts in the store with 14.10 framework, it won't work
<popey> (this has happened)
<popey> https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.pawstr.headerchallenge
<bzoltan_> popey:  I know, we have talked about it with mzanetti and others ...
<popey> simosx: not really reverted, but pulled in as it's a dependency, you have a newer kernel too, right?
<mzanetti> popey, I guess the issue is that we allow building with 15.04, yet using a framework of 14.10 in the manifest file
<popey> that, and I see no framework for 15.04
<popey> is ubuntu-core-15.04 our new framework?
<popey> (I thought that was snappy only)
<mzanetti> hmm... indeed
<mzanetti> so far I've only been using 14.10, didn't even notice yet
<simosx> popey, I installed the utopic kernel on 14.04.2 per the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<popey> simosx: ok.
<simosx> popey, it's good now, ubuntu-sdk is working. thanks all.
<popey> \o/
<seb128> what would be the right project to file a bug about a "impossible to go back in webapp, gets user stuck" ... webapps-applications?
<seb128> oSoMoN, alexabreu, ^ do you know?
<alexabreu> seb128, webbrowser-app, ... mark it w/ a [container]
<seb128> (I guess that might already be reported but I didn't find it)
<seb128> alexabreu, thanks
<alexabreu> seb128, for whic webapp?
<alexabreu> which
<seb128> alexabreu, e.G googlemap
<seb128> if you click on a place, on the "get more details" it brings you to a google search view
<seb128> and you can't go back to the map
<alexabreu> seb128, ok, add it to webapps-core then
<seb128> got the same in google translator
<alexabreu> since it is rather specific
<seb128> I got an auth page
<seb128> can't go back to the previous page
<seb128> alexabreu, k, thanks
<peat-psuwit> Excuse me, /var/log/syslog on my device disappear. What is the possible causes?
<ogra_> a bug
<ogra_> what device is that ?
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: It's LG L90 Dual. I
<ogra_> ah, so you dont use a proper image yet
<ogra_> did you ever apt-get update ?
<ogra_> or rather upgrade
<peat-psuwit> I re-run rootstock-touch-install once, to upgrade preinstall tarball.
<ogra_> well, if you used apt inbetween that might have caused this
<ogra_> is the dir actually gone ?
<peat-psuwit> What directory?
<ogra_> /var/log
<ogra_> and if not, if you ls -l /var ... who owns it ?
<ogra_> (log that is)
<peat-psuwit> drwxrwxr-x 11 root android_input 4096 Jan  4 06:34 log
<ogra_> thats your breakage then
<ogra_> needs to be root.syslog
<ogra_> chown it and you should be fine again
<peat-psuwit> Oh I see. Thank you!
<peat-psuwit> Excuse me, what does "session type" mean in context of RILD?
<ogra_> abeato or awe_ should be able to tell you
<awe_> peat-psuwit, can you give me some more context for your question?
<peat-psuwit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10503804/
<peat-psuwit> Particularly at line 803-804.
<Chipaca> rsalveti: whenever you're around, i need to go over the sound volume thing with you again (if it is still with you)
<Chipaca> rsalveti: because bug #1426418 is a thing
<ubot5> bug 1426418 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "push notification ignoring silent mode" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426418
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: nice bit of user-feedback there
<Chipaca> pmcgowan: always nice to hear from users :)
<pmcgowan> Chipaca, there is a fair bit :)
<peat-psuwit> awe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10503804/ from "sudo /system/bin/logcat -b radio"
<awe_> k, gimme a minute...
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Take a look at line 803-804
<awe_> yea. got it
<awe_> peat-psuwit, http://androidxref.com/4.4.2_r1/xref/hardware/ril/include/telephony/ril.h
<awe_> lines1191-1204
<rsalveti> Chipaca: right, the silo mode is a thing that would need to be reimplemented at some point
<awe_> the parameter give  to a RIL_*_GET_IMSI request
<awe_> is an application ID
<rsalveti> Chipaca: the way I see it, it would just mean pulse would mute one specific audio role
<awe_> I'm certainly no expert on SIMs
<Chipaca> rsalveti: the "silo mode"?
<Chipaca> rsalveti: not sure what that is :)
<rsalveti> and anyone could try to play
<awe_> but they basically have the capability to run different apps
<rsalveti> Chipaca: *silent
<Chipaca> ah
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> Chipaca: right now it's up to the client to read the silent mode config value and then deciding to play or not the notification
<rsalveti> which is kind of dumb
<Chipaca> rsalveti: um
<rsalveti> but it is what it is :-)
<Chipaca> rsalveti: months and months ago, i asked how to do this, when we were planning roles and stuff, and after some work you told me to set that env var and it would just work
<rsalveti> Chipaca: so for that bug, you'd need to query the silent mode value and then deciding to play or not the notification
<rsalveti> Chipaca: that is for the right role
<rsalveti> Chipaca: not for the silent mode
<Chipaca> eeeeewha?
<peat-psuwit> awe_: So, "session type" in this case is application ID in the SIM?
<rsalveti> that is for one sound to not interfere with the other one
<awe_> peat-psuwit, that's what it looks like to me
<rsalveti> allowing you to have multiple volumes per audio role
<rsalveti> Chipaca: but yeah, in theory that would indeed be enough
<rsalveti> but then when silent mode was implemented, they made that just a config, not really using pulse
<Chipaca> rsalveti: but volumes do do it by role?
<rsalveti> Chipaca: yup
<rsalveti> Chipaca: it's just that silent mode has nothing to do with volume current
<awe_> peat-psuwit, so in our ofono rilmodem driver
<rsalveti> Chipaca: it's just a flag
<rsalveti> which is wrong imho
<awe_> we grab the aid_str when the SIM is intialized
<rsalveti> but well, it's how it was done
<awe_> and we then use it later when we send the GET_IMSI request
<rsalveti> so you can still have the alert volume to be 100% even when silent mode is enabled
<rsalveti> because there is no connection between both
<Chipaca> that's ... fucked up
<Chipaca> :(
<awe_> peat-psuwit, checkout: https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/drivers/rilmodem/sim.c
<rsalveti> Chipaca: in theory, what I would like silent mode to be, is simply a mute on the specific role
<awe_> and look for 'aid_str' and GET_ISMI
<rsalveti> silent mode on -> mute alert role
<rsalveti> but not how it got done
<rsalveti> that's why I said it would need a rewrite at some point
<rsalveti> so for now the only way for you to fix that is client side
<rsalveti> but we need to rewrite it to make it system side instead
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Well, why RILD complains that session type is not proper, then?
<peppelakappa> hello! did anyone tried to port ubuntu touch to moto x 2013?
<peppelakappa> the hardware is capable of running it with ease
* Topic unset by peppelakappa on #ubuntu-touch
<awe_> peat-psuwit, yea it doesn't like what's being sent
<awe_> what device are you working on
<awe_> ?
<awe_> are you working on a port?
<ogra_> yes, hje is
<ogra_> LG L90 Dual
<peat-psuwit> I'm porting to LG l90 dual.
<awe_> got it
<ogra_> does the dual mean two sims ?
 * awe_ shudders
<peat-psuwit> Yes
<awe_> hmmmmmmmmm
<ogra_> might be you simply get info from the wrong one by default
<awe_> so a couple of comments, and then I have to leave to go get some lunch
<awe_> I'd happy to spend more time with you later today, or tomorrow as well
<awe_> so first problem is that if an OEM
<awe_> doesn't use stock android
<awe_> they like to make variations of standard RIL messages
<awe_> ( addtl parameters, different valid constants for some parameters, ... )
<awe_> also, some OEMs like to use non-std RIL requests
<awe_> ( ie. not defined by AOSP's ril.h header
<awe_> )
<awe_> and finally, most dual-SIM implementations were done before AOSP supported dual-SIM
<awe_> AFAIK
<awe_> so there's yet more custom control of the device required
<awe_> if you feel brave, and want to dive into Ubuntu's ofono code
<awe_> take a look at ofono/plugins/ril.c
<awe_> and mtk.c
<awe_> ( the latter is the device plugin that supports krillin; which is a MTK-based modem )
<awe_> you also should take a look at ofono/drivers/rilmodem/ and /mtkmodem/
<awe_> as mtkmodem leverages rilmodem, but handles many of the quirks I mentioned above
<awe_> if there's a Cyanogenmod port, that would give you a good blueprint for what needs to be quirked
<awe_> otherwise, it might require some reverse engineering
<peat-psuwit> There is cm port for this device
<peat-psuwit> In fact, it is the base for my port.
 * peat-psuwit feel unlucky
<abeato> peat-psuwit, as awe_ says one way of doing the port would doing reverse-engineering, which here means printing the full hex traces if the rild messages in cm and compare with what is being sent by ofono
<abeato> also, compare cm code with ofono's rilmodem plugin
<awe_> peat-psuwit, don't feel bad... telephony unfortunately is one of those areas that OEMs feel the right to do whatever they want
<Chipaca> rsalveti: i was already somewhat upset on friday with having to check settings wrt vibrate; this mute thing is more of the same, but worse. Rage-inducing for me. Hope none of it got your way, and if so sorry.
<peat-psuwit> abeato, problem is that I don't know where should I look in CM.
<awe_> peat-psuwit, looks for RIL.java to start
<awe_> but yea, I feel your pain if this isn't something your familiar with
<awe_> in general, Ubuntu works great with devices that run stock AOSP
<rsalveti> Chipaca: yeah, I share your pain, we need to improve those things for sure
<awe_> and if not, someone has to do the grunt work to make the modem work properly
<awe_> peat-psuwit, http://androidxref.com/source/
<awe_> is helpful for browing AOSP source
<awe_> ( hope that's not something too obvious )
<awe_> and you can do searches for stuff
 * awe_ wonders if there's a browsable xref for CM online
<awe_> anyways, gotta run
<awe_> again feel free to ping me later if you have more questions
<awe_> ttyl
<abeato> peat-psuwit, yeah, it can get tricky, especially for dual SIM devices... but fortunately you have a qcomm modem, which usually do not deviate too much from AOSP
<abeato> peat-psuwit, one additional reference:
<abeato> https://wiki.mozilla.org/B2G/RIL
<abeato> describes the ril messages
<DonkeyHotei> ping ChickenCutlass rsalveti
<rsalveti> DonkeyHotei: pong
<DonkeyHotei> anything i should do to prepare for the interview in just over an hour?
<DonkeyHotei> ^^ ChickenCutlass rsalveti
<rsalveti> DonkeyHotei: nothing specific for now
<DonkeyHotei> i've been doing reading on snappy core
<DonkeyHotei> and the hardware enablement layer
<Verc> popey? Are you here?
<Verc> You
<Verc> *You've asked me which websites make my browser reboot the entire telephone Nexus 4
<Verc> Well, it's not only the browser. The clock too. And the sound settings too.
<Verc> When I tried to set an alarm I changed an hour and during swiping to change the minutes the telephone rebooted
<Verc> and when I tried to play my current ringtone the telephone rebooted
<Verc> actually it really reboots when it wants to
<Verc> and it is really annoying
<Verc> And I am not informed about received SMS. I just apperars in Messages
<Verc> I've just reflashed and it is the same
<Verc> When somebody's calling to me the telephone does not ring
<xtr-stuff> Hello
<xtr-stuff> I am trying to port to international HTC One and the boot process seems to stop because of: pid:473(ureadahead)(parent:471/sh)  (debugfs) umounted filesystem, does anyone know what this might be due to?
<xtr-stuff> I can provide more logs if it helps however I haven't managed to get adb to work yet (which would probably help)
<xtr-stuff> I guess I'm asking at a wrong time
<Verc> I've got angry and switched back to stable
<kenvandine> mandel, what's the status of rtm silo 9?
<mandel> kenvandine, hello! I was going to ask you to take it for a sping
<mandel> spin*
<mandel> kenvandine, before I accept t
<kenvandine> mandel, cool, i can test the settings update portion
<mandel> kenvandine, that was exactly what I needed
<kenvandine> i need to refresh my memory on how to run that test server, i think i documented that in the bug report
<xtr-stuff> hey mariogrip, I saw you were making progress on your port, how did you get adb to work? I tried using ogra_'s adbd and adbd.conf files but no luck
<Isotop7> hello...i have a problem regarding the twitter app...if i want to connect with my phone number, the app keeps working (shows loading screen) but it doesnt do anything...can somebody help me? i reinstalled it several times...
<kenvandine> mandel, good news... settings is now getting the onErrorFound
<kenvandine> but, the retry button isn't getting disabled
<mandel> kenvandine, hm... weird.. I'll take a look after dinner
<kenvandine> mandel, i'll look at it, hang on
<kenvandine> this is part of that fix we could never test before
<littlegreen> Guys can I get some help resolving a minor issue I'm experiencing atm? I am at a friend's place and I'm trying to get a couple photos out of my phone (It's running the latest stable build on a Nexus4). I hook it up to a windows computer and windows being windows sees the device, but the phone doesn't mount MTP or something like that, the device appears to be "Blank" .. adb sees it, but I'm not familliar with the file structur
<littlegreen> e to attempt to pull the files out. Do you have any advice?
<Fishscene> I wonder if I have an old script that can do that… standby
<Fishscene> Nope. I don't. :(
<kenvandine> mandel, wait... is said that wrong... i was thinking the retry button looked disabled, but it actually isn't
<Isotop7> do you have enabled the developer mode? dont know if it makes any differences...is it detected in device manager?
<Isotop7> if you have access via adb you can also pull files...
<littlegreen> Before I enabled developer mode windows didn't even recognize the device... sadly adb shell doesn't work :/
<littlegreen> anyway - I am creating a linux live usb to boot up and do things the proper way ;-)
<Isotop7> maybe another usb port if you use usb3.0?
<littlegreen> tried both USB3.0 and 2.0 it's the same thing
<littlegreen> hmmm funny thing - a different usb2.0 port actually works like a charm!
<littlegreen> thanks for the tip! :)
<Isotop7> no problem!
<kenvandine> mandel, the real problem is the progress bar is still showing after the error, and the error isn't being shown
<kenvandine> mandel, probably something wonky with those installed, installing and retry variables in the delegate
<kenvandine> mandel, if you could take a look, you can base it off my backport branch
<kenvandine> mandel, the good news is it's getting the error from udm now
<DonkeyHotei> Tassadar: is there some way i can help coding bluetooth for hammerhead?
<Tassadar> ...code it?
<DonkeyHotei> what exactly is missing?
<Tassadar> I dunno
<Tassadar> I don't think anybody actually knows
<DonkeyHotei> no one has looked into it?
<Tassadar> I don't know
<Tassadar> I just set-up a server to build the images
<DonkeyHotei> who contributes?
<Tassadar> pretty much nobody fixes stuff on hammerhead
<Tassadar> I fixed some minor issues and rsalveti did the initial bringup, but that's about it
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-03
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: if you're still here, ChickenCutlass focused on 3 areas: bluez, gstreamer, and ofono. i'd like to try to track down the hammerhead bluez issues in anticipation
<mariogrip> will qcom cne work with ubuntu touch?
<Flexman> hi!
<Flexman> say can i run ubuntu-touch from an usb-stick on a x86 device?
<mariogrip> ubuntu-touch is for armhf devices
<Flexman> mariogrip: and this? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Flexman> says there is a x86 version
<mariogrip> That's for an emulator, i don't know if you can run it from a usb
<mariogrip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<Flexman> oh interesting. that means i could use a normal ubuntu on usb where i run this in the emulator :-D
<mariogrip> :D
<DonkeyHotei> i'm guessing rsalveti is gone for the day
<Flexman> hmm. well i rather wait :)
<ogra_> Flexman, try the ubuntu desktop-next builds
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: what would you recommend as a starting point for getting into the guts to see what can be done about bluetooth support on hammerhead?
<ogra_> get a hammerhead :)
<DonkeyHotei> i would
<DonkeyHotei> but i mean after that
<ogra_> well, i'd take a deep look at how BT works in android and check if anyone porting i.e. to cyanogen had issues before ... and check for these
<ogra_> most of the time that gives you low hanging fruit to look at ... and often the fixes you find there are enough ... if they arent you need to dig into both systems ... ubuntu and the container
<ogra_> oh, and for BT i would also pick cyphermox' brain indeed :)
<Flexman> ogra_: ok thank you
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: thanx
<cyphermox> ogra_: oy
<cyphermox> DonkeyHotei: you definitely want to look at hammerhead's init rc files, they might have something about doing the initial setup for BT
<cyphermox> so, looks like it runs bdAddrLoader, but then there isn't much else
<cyphermox> however, it's also coming up with this UART file /sys/devices/platform/msm_serial_hs.0
<DonkeyHotei> cyphermox: there was a commit to cm that replaced that uart file in the init rc and that was credited with fixing it in cm
<cyphermox> yeah on first glance it looks like it might be some brcm-patchram device; which means you don't get any data from android since they use bdroid and that does it for them
<cyphermox> DonkeyHotei: where do you see that commit?
<DonkeyHotei> cyphermox: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_lge_hammerhead/commit/b71ea8fbb0735c98e235a3b2cf35c01c000e4bb6
<cyphermox> yuck
<DonkeyHotei> ikr
<DonkeyHotei> but nightlies after that apparently worked
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> but as I said, cm and android use bdroid, we use bluez
<cyphermox> so some parts, especially in the initialization of the device, are different
<cyphermox> now, you could probably play with hybris and make it work
<cyphermox> assuming there is some kind of libhybris method to enable bluetooth, but I don't remember seeing one
<DonkeyHotei> since i don't have a hammerhead to test, i'm just reading. if rsalveti says he'd like to see me work on this, i'll get a hammerhead, but in the meantime, nhaines has one
<cyphermox> but first, I'd look at the output of rfkill list, see if it shows a bluetooth device
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<cyphermox> I have one too, just not really willing to reflash it, there are some apps I do use and need ;)
<DonkeyHotei> backup/restore
<cyphermox> I really think it might be a matter of building brcm-patchram-plus and trying to flash the right firmware file on the right device on the system
<DonkeyHotei> problem with me getting a hammerhead would be it takes a microsim, so i can't just swap between it and my outgoing phone at will
<cyphermox> the "right file" would probably be /system/vendor/firmware/bcm4335c0.hcd
<cyphermox> right, I know the problem :)
<cyphermox> but the right device is another matter
<cyphermox> there might be an easier way though, it could simply be some bit to toggle in a file under /sys to make it all work
<dholbach> good morning
<lotuspsychje> dholbach: morning mate
<dholbach> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: morning mate
<uuhimhere> https://sailpi.wordpress.com
<ogra_> uuhimhere, where is the source (specifically for the android bits and changes that were needed for this)
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, mornin
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy "What If Cats and Dogs Had Opposable Thumbs?" Day! :-D
<jockey> Hi all! Can somebody give information about when will the bq phones delivery?
<ogra_> you have to ask bq ...
<jockey> I just saw their tweet on Twitter, they don't know (or tell) the exact date, and I think there is somebody here, who knows more, maybe some inner infos
<ogra_> we dont know more either
<jockey> thanks, but this is a little bit disappointing. They said they'll delivery at March, and now they don't tell us what's up with our device...
<ogra_> dude ... its the third day of march ... be a little patient :)
<jockey> I know, but i can't wait :) I ordered it about a month ago :)
<jockey> in the first flash sale
<popey> it's chinese new year, factories shut down for a chunk of february
<jockey> yes, I know that, but why was the first flash sale started in the middle of February? If it is organized in the beginning of march, it would be better
<tsdgeos> any idea why we still have hud in the image?
<tsdgeos> it seems to pull some big M of deps
<tsdgeos> without real use, no?
<pitti> ogra_: I see that we currently install vivid's ubuntu-minimal on touch; could we fork that to ubuntu-minimal-touch in lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid to keep upstart for touch, and change ubuntu.vivid to systemd-sysv?
<ogra_> pitti, i guess that would be possible ... but quite late in the cycle
<ogra_> *but it is
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, I  know; I talked to slangasek last week, and it seems we still aim for switching the default
<ogra_> on the phone ?
<pitti> ogra_: no, on desktop/server/cloud
<ogra_> ah, k
<pitti> ogra_: we can't switch the phone yet (old kernels/unported jobs/etc.)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i thought the jobs part was done
<pitti> hence we need to decouple the init selection for touch and !touch
<ogra_> for the system jobs
<pitti> ogra_: no, there is still some work to do there
<ogra_> (kernels are obviously a blocker :) )
<ogra_> right, then go for it
<rudi__> hello guys :)
<rudi__> i have a problem to flash my nexus 4 device and install ubuntu. i did it now 3 times, reinstalled android(cause i messed up once really hard) and did it again
<rudi__> i always get the error Cannot push /home/jonas/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-7478e46d9d139692da02b70734144166932a180717994367c85337a2e49d29ac.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is unknown
<rudi__> at the end. after there is the ubuntu menu showing up where it says reboot system.
<rudi__> can anyone help me with that issue? :)
<wardster> cir
<wardster> Irc  works on phone anyway :)
<rudi__> i dont get it :D
<rudi__> and how long does the flash procedure take? i read "some time" and what is it in minutes? the android install was really fast.
<ogra_> rudi__, it pushes a few 100 MB across the USB write and then unpacks them ... a few minutes ...
<ogra_> *wire
<rudi__> ok.
<rudi__> what can i do if it needs an hour?
<rudi__> only "downloading..." on the screen of nexus, nothing more
<Lihis> Am I right that the "make recoveryimage" produces a working Ubuntu branded recovery?
<rudi__> ok it worked right now :)
<rudi__> *HAPPY
<rudi__> *
<g105b> How would I approach building a call-recording app?
<ogra_> g105b, first of all you would have to bribe jdstrand and his team to get mic access for click packages ready ... second ... you will most likely not be allowed to record anything from another app
<mzanetti> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-laggy-launcher-dnd/+merge/251567
<g105b> ogra_: bah.
<ogra_> apps can only talk to other apps via system services
<ogra_> never directly
<g105b> ogra_: is it possible to develop a call _making_ app, assuming mic access is made available?
<ogra_> i think you would be better off working with the dialer-app team and providing them patches for call recordingg in there ;)
<g105b> ogra_: there we go, I see. Will have a look, thanks.
<ogra_> you want to talk to bfiller's team
<ogra_> (whom i pinged herewith :) )
<bfiller> g105b: that functionality is not exposed in our SDK currently
<g105b> bfiller: early days yet though, eh?
<ogra_> bfiller, but you surely wouldnt mind a record button in the dialer app, would you (assuming desin team agrees)
<ogra_> *design
<bfiller> ogra_: I haven't seen that in the plans at all, but would be cool I suppose. as long as the caller is alerted they are being recordeed
<ogra_> you mean the opposite side ?
<bfiller> yes
<ogra_> uh, is that possible ?
<g105b> ogra_: bfiller: coming from Android, I am looking to develop a setting to record calls and ask "Do you want to save this recording" once the call is complete.
<bfiller> ogra_: I mean, you can't legally record a phone converstation without informing the other side
<g105b> Where can I get more information on the development process?
<bfiller> at least not in the US
<ogra_> interesting
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure i had an android phone in the past that had a record button in the dialer
<popey> you live in enlightened europe :)
<ogra_> lol
<bfiller> ogra_: I could be wrong, I think minimally it might have to play a beep tone every 15 seconds or so to alert the person it's being recorded
<popey> and it differs per state too
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_recording_laws#United_States covers it nicely
<bfiller> g105b: how bout a simple audio recorder application? I would find that super useful
<popey> yeah, me too
<ogra_> bfiller, still needs mic access for clicks
<ogra_> we dont have the trusted service for that yet
<popey> thats way less hard than recording calls though
<kenvandine> we don't have a policy for that yet?
<popey> and a useful app which could drive the security people
<g105b> bfiller: I would find that useful too but would it be able to record both sides of the call?
<ogra_> i dont think we do
<kenvandine> oh right... that would be the trust store
<popey> i would rather we push decisions like this with apps, its what drove some of the platform already
<ogra_> kenvandine, policy would be "ask the user" ... which needs trusted-prompt integration
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> actually i think we do
<kenvandine> at least the stub when that was first implemented included camera and mic access
<kenvandine> the dummy data :)
<ogra_> we have a fake entry for it in settings :)
<kenvandine> so i think it was at least planned for
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> planned ... not implemented yet i think
<g105b> For rapid Android and iOS prototype apps, we use Chrome Web Apps (cca), is there something like this for ubuntu-touch? (a platform for 'hybrid' web apps to access hardware with permissions)
<kenvandine> tedg, good progress on my mir-connection-demangler, but now apparmor is getting in the way
<kenvandine> Mar  3 10:04:30 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [22924.757669]type=1400 audit(1425395070.552:162): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" profile="com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-exporter_hub-exporter_0.2.1" name="/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ubuntu-app-launch/content-hub/mir-connection-demangler" pid=31340 comm="exec-line-exec" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<kenvandine> tedg, ideas?
<kenvandine> tedg, do i need policy changes for that?
<peat-psuwit> awe_: I found something interesting in ofono's log.
<peat-psuwit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10516444/ at line 239
<awe_> peat-psuwit, can you elaborate?  Also, I'm just about to jump on my morning standup.  Should be free again in 20-30m
<peat-psuwit> awe_: It says that gsm_umts_index is -1, but this is used in code without checking, at https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/drivers/rilmodem/sim.c#L667
<Chipaca> kenvandine: hi :)
<kenvandine> yo
<Chipaca> kenvandine: what's the canonical way of querying things like what you got over dbus in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-push/+bug/1426418/comments/2 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426418 in Ubuntu Push Notifications "push notification ignoring silent mode" [High,In progress]
<Chipaca> kenvandine: gsettings?
<kenvandine> gdbus introspect --system -d org.freedesktop.Accounts -o /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User`id -u phablet`|grep -A21 com.ubuntu.touch.AccountsService.Sound
<kenvandine> Chipaca, that's stored in accountsservice
<Chipaca> kenvandine: yes, but what's the supported, published, api to query that information?
<Chipaca> kenvandine: it almost never is dbus :)
<kenvandine> dbus :)
<kenvandine> in settings we have our own binding for that
<tsdgeos> any idea why my phablet-shell shell closes regularly?
<tsdgeos> i.e. i'm kicked out of the shell back to my pc
<ogra_> tsdgeos, what device ?
<tsdgeos> ogra_: nexus4 and nexus7
<ogra_> sounds like a broken cable or some such
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> may be
<tsdgeos> let me try a different cable :D
<ogra_> any usb errors in syslo on the PC ?
<tsdgeos> ogra_: how would i read those?
<tsdgeos> to me it seems more as if openssh or adb where shutting down tbh
<tsdgeos> ahh
<tsdgeos> it's that mtp thing again
<Chipaca> kenvandine: does AccountsService have signals to notify you when those things change?
<tsdgeos> or it seems
<Chipaca> kenvandine: the introspect data doesn't list any, but the introspect data is not binding :)
<kenvandine> Chipaca, you should be able to get property change notifications
<tsdgeos> just when the "Nexus7" poped up on the launcher i lost connection
<Chipaca> kenvandine: ah, they're just dbus properties. good.
<kenvandine> yeah
<ogra_> tsdgeos, yeah, the mtp server start logic is a bit broken atm
<ogra_> but that shouldnt cause disconnects for adb
<kenvandine> so we do that in our bindings, we forward the property changes to QML for the settings UI
<awe_> peat-psuwit, you might've uncovered a bug in rilmodem.  It looks like the code blindly uses the gsm_umts_index, which in your case is -1
<awe_> I think the code should probably check for an invalid value, and if num_apps >= 1, then just use 1 as the index
<awe_> er, actually 0
<awe_> ( ie. the first element in the array )
<awe_> I'll play around with this later on, and might be able to get you a test version of ofono to try...
<awe_> that said, can't guarantee turnaround time on this, but will try to get you in the next day or so
<peat-psuwit> awe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10516444/ is the log from ofonod in debug mode. Line 239 says that gsm_umts_index is -1. https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/drivers/rilmodem/sim.c#L667 seems to use this variable without checking, so this may be the cause of the problem.
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Sorry, my IRC client gets buggy.
<awe_> peat-psuwit, I think you found a bug
<awe_> I will try and get you a test version, but can't guarantee turnaround time
<awe_> peat-psuwit, can you please file an ofono bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+filebug
<peat-psuwit> awe_: I'm trying to compile this by myself with my fix included now.
<awe_> ok, great. If it works, please indicate so in the bug
<awe_> peat-psuwit, ok great, if it works, please indicate so in the bug
<awe_> did you get my link to the ofono report-bug page?
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Yes. Webchat seems to stop auto-scrolling if I scroll up by myself.
<awe_> peat-psuwit, ah...ok
<awe_> anyways, thanks for digging into this.  Not too often we find real bugs this easily
<elopio> ping barry: can you please join #ubuntu-quality ?
<peat-psuwit> awe_: You're welcome. Anyway, this doesn't guarantee that it will work on my device.
<awe_> peat-psuwit, no it doesn't, but it's a damn good place to start! ;)-
<kenvandine> tedg, of course the app's profile isn't allowing it to execute my mir-connection-demangler
<kenvandine> tedg, i don't see any policy that allows that for pay-service, how does that work?
<tedg> kenvandine, pay-ui is non-standard there. I guess you'd have to add that. Hmm.
<tedg> kenvandine, Seems like that's kinda sucky
<kenvandine> yes... yes it is :)
<kenvandine> tedg, same for mediaplayer ?
<tedg> I don't see a away around it though.
<kenvandine> ok
<tedg> kenvandine, ?
<tedg> Oh, with the URL dispatcher thing. Perhaps.
<dobey> hmm
<kenvandine> tedg, not to bad, i guess i just need to add that to the content_exchange_source
<kenvandine> tedg, it's you that's special :)
<kenvandine> special ted :)
<tedg> I don't imagine that's going to happen anytime soon. Haven't seen the qtmir stuff get much attention there.
<tedg> Oh, and no features.
<tedg> kenvandine, YOU KNOW IT!
<kenvandine> :-D
<greyback> which qtmir stuff?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: heya, just tried integrating the bruteforcematcher with the ubuntu keyboard, but the results I get for manual input seem to be quite far out (e.g. typing "time" will give the first suggestion as "tree" or typing "thr" gives "tv")
<saidinesh5> Elleo: oh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: is there something more I should be doing besides calling match() on the word? It feels like maybe it's trying to interpret a swipe or something
<saidinesh5> nah match() is the magic function
<saidinesh5> but probably broke something current refactoring
 * saidinesh5 checks
<Elleo> ah, okay
<saidinesh5> Elleo: ermm.. no... tim works, time works...
<saidinesh5> for time my matches are time, timed, times, timer
<Elleo> okay, maybe I'm doing something stupid then; will take another look tomorrow :)
<saidinesh5> did you clean the cache?
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Wait a minute, at https://github.com/rilmodem/ofono/blob/master/gril/grilreply.h#L80 gsm_umts_status is defined as guint, so it shouldn't be -1.
<saidinesh5> Elleo: also do you have access to the latest code?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it currently reports "No prior cached data found for "en_US"" when started (not sure if it has write access to the default cache location at the moment)
<saidinesh5> hmm fair enough
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I did a checkout from bitbucket this morning
<tedg> greyback, The splash screens for trusted prompt sessions.
<saidinesh5> also btw. i moved the view away from lib
<greyback> tedg: ah ok
<saidinesh5> Elleo: from saidinesh5/skeyer or skeyer/skeyer?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: saidinesh5/skeyer
<saidinesh5> there you go :p
<saidinesh5> should have deleted it long ago
<Elleo> ah, heh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: right, I'll try with the correct version then :P
<saidinesh5> Elleo: btw. i can probably make the exact library you need if you give me the specs
<saidinesh5> right now lib/ and view/ are already separate
<saidinesh5> and i am implementing android shortcuts right now
<saidinesh5> as in swipe ill , it will also show i'll in the suggestions
<Elleo> saidinesh5: cool, for now I'm just hacking up a quick prototype to see if it'll cover our needs fully, but would be good to get it all sorted out as a separate shared library or something (so we don't have to dump a bunch of skeyer code into the keyboard)
<saidinesh5> Ahh sure
<saidinesh5> currently i have no hope for hunspellmatcher anyway
<Elleo> heh
<saidinesh5> and engine, is useless for you too
<saidinesh5> what you need is BruteForceMatcher, Word, WordList, AbstractWordMatcher
<saidinesh5> and the language packs
<saidinesh5> language pack = android's dictioanry file + keyboard_layout.json
<Elleo> yeah, in my quick hack I just added an extra method to engine to pass through a word to the match() function, so I could still get all the setup done by engine for layouts/languages/etc.
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> i am hoping to speed things up a little more soon though.. and make the edit distance more accurate
<saidinesh5> like right now we are doing things at the "key level"
<saidinesh5> so even if you moved slighlty into the next key, it gets counted
<saidinesh5> was thinking of making it take the curve into account
<saidinesh5> that probably wont change anything for you though :P
<Elleo> yeah, unless we can get the goahead to use the swipe stuff
<Elleo> which I'd love to do, but I suspect legal worries will prevent it :/
<saidinesh5> how is google using it?
<peat-psuwit> awe_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1427788
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427788 in ofono (Ubuntu) "rilmodem: Do not always use sim's app in status->gsm_umts_index" [Undecided,New]
<peat-psuwit> I don't know if the bug report is ok.
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it's quite possible that they pay license fees to nuance, I'm not sure though
<saidinesh5> hmm .. could be that too..
<saidinesh5> Also can't we implement this and disable it in the US builds?
<saidinesh5> like people do for MP3 codecs..
<saidinesh5> okay so i think adding another build target for the project: "libskeyer" which just creates the so and installs the headers should do...
<saidinesh5> and of course namespacing lib skeyer
<DonkeyHotei> [Mon 2015-03-02 04:01:59 PM PST]  <DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: if you're still here, ChickenCutlass focused on 3 areas: bluez, gstreamer, and ofono. i'd like to try to track down the hammerhead bluez issues in anticipation
<saidinesh5> hunspellmatcher wont be compiled if you dont use enable-hunspell anyways
<saidinesh5> we dont have to worry about dpointering the whole thing either do we?
<ric96> hey, a little help for porting
<ric96> anyone??
<ric96> ?
<popey> ric96: probably need to ask your specific question
<popey> ric96: might be people around, otherwise fire a mail at the ubuntu phone list
<ric96> ah someone, so i own a moto e which is btw an android phone, and i have all the device sources for it,
<ric96> do i need to do the apparmour and udev bit
<dobey> yes you need to build the kernel with the necessary pieces for ubuntu; i'm pretty sure the porting guide says as much
<ric96> hmmmm....
<ric96> then i might be needing some help with the apparmour porting guide
<ric96> kinda new to the porting stuff
<saidinesh5> Elleo: just a heads up, we now have a CONFIG+=build-standalone-library option. namespacing things now, so you can probably directly use libskeyer for your work
<saidinesh5> for the hacks i mean
<saidinesh5> the libskeyer actually needs some work to be cleaned up and to provide a useful API around Engine
<jdstrand> ogra_, g105b: fyi, mic access will be handled properly when pulseaudio is a trusted helper: bug #1224756
<ubot5> bug 1224756 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio should integrate with trust-store" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224756
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i'm trying to make a change to the content_exchange_source policy group, for now just to try something out
<kenvandine> jdstrand, but the test in apparmor-easyprof is failing
<kenvandine>   /usr/lib/@{multiarch}/ubuntu-app-launch/content-hub/mir-connection-demangler rx,
<kenvandine> jdstrand, ^^ what's wrong with that?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: awesome
<jdstrand> kenvandine: use ixr
<jdstrand> kenvandine: or rix
<jdstrand> (doesn't matter-- point is, you are missing 'i')
<jdstrand> kenvandine: with exec ('x') rules you need to specify the exec transition type
<jdstrand> kenvandine: mir-connection-demangler is supposed to run within the context of the app, correct?
<kenvandine> yes
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes, you want 'ix' then. 'i' means 'inherit from parent profile'
<kenvandine> excellent
<kenvandine> thx
<jdstrand> if you are curious about the nitty gritty details: man apparmor.d
<jdstrand> np
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i think we're going to need something like this, but i'm still working on the POC now
<kenvandine> to use trust session for content picking
<studio_> hi
<popey> hi
<studio_> :)
<studio_> is ssh for the bq e4.5 in the last image now by default off?
<popey> it's off by default on a fresh flash, yes.
<popey> if you turn it on, it should stay on.
<studio_> ok
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> adb shell android-gadget-service enable ssh
<ogra_> that turns it on permanently
<studio_> thanks :)
<saidinesh5> and namespaced too!
<studio_> hmm, but is is still using a key, password isn't working? so i have to make new keys?
<ogra_> od use an old one :)
<ogra_> *or
<ogra_> i usually just run phablet-shell once
<ogra_> that pushes a key in place for you
<studio_> ok
<studio_> i figured out, that "background" image isn't working, it is more like a "cover" for the locked screen. is that a bug?
<ogra_> studio_, you mean wallpapers ?
<ogra_> thats a design decision
<ogra_> wallpapers are pre-scope
<ogra_> *per-scope
<studio_> in german it is "hintergrund"
<dobey> yes the unity8 dash does not use the background you selected
<studio_> but it only "covers" the locked screen
<studio_> ok
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> if you want a custom wallpaper, you would have to create your own scope
<ogra_> and use your wallpaper in there
 * dobey bets apps scope would look weird with a background image anyway
<ogra_> depends what you select
<ogra_> i wonder if the scope creator tool offers a custom wallpaper
<ogra_> i never looked at it
 * ogra_ is doing more apps on snappy nowadays
<dobey> how do you use webapps for html5 games on snappy? :P
<ogra_> i use nodejs :)
<studio_> i "tried" to figure out how the ubuntu sdk is working, but my first problem was to flash a daily image. it allways shows me an error, because mako is the "default" device. how to change that?
 * ogra_ uploaded OS.js on the weekend ... pretty cool thing running a full javascrip desktop on your browser 
<ogra_> s/on your/in your/
<ogra_> studio_, you use the --device switch
<ogra_> (assuming you use ubuntu-device-flash for flashing)
<studio_> i only have one device in the sdk and that is the bq (krillin)
<studio_> why it shows mako?
<ogra_> oh, thats a qestion for the SDK guys ... no idea
 * ogra_ never used the SDK ... i'm a vi guy 
<dobey> eh?
<ric96> Which would you like? [aosp_arm-eng] cm_condor-userdebug
<ric96> build/core/product_config.mk:222: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "cm_condor".  Stop.
<ric96> ** Don't have a product spec for: 'cm_condor'
<ric96> ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<ric96> help
<ogra_> ric96, looks like you are trying to pull a cyanogenmod tree into the ubuntu aosp one ...
<ogra_> not sure that works without modifications (i doubt it)
<ogra_> studio_, the SDK guys (and app developers) are usually in #ubuntu-app-devel
<studio_> i thing OTA updates, i think, are also not working because, i tried via system settings and updates, only working wit ubuntu one account and no system updates available, but with sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade there are updates, also with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. but i get an error with powerd_0.16+15.04.20150219~rtm-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb
<ric96> yup it is cm
<ogra_> studio_, system updates work without U1 account
<dobey> studio_: you made the image writable
<ogra_> and i told you already apt will break ...
<studio_> image was witeable
<studio_> writable
<ric96> should it not be cm??
<dobey> *sigh*
<dobey> ric96: no, we use aosp
<ogra_> ric96, if you can find an aosp tree that would make it easier for you
<studio_> ogra_, i know, but i try to figure out why no upatses via system updates
<ogra_> else you actually need to port your cm tree to aosp first
<ric96> hmmmm..... any idea where i can get it for moto e xt1022?
<popey> studio_: which channel are you running?
<dobey> studio_: what image are you on right now?
<ogra_> studio_, system-image-cli -i
<studio_> in the moment on stable bq
<dobey> there are probably no updates because there just aren't any updates
<popey> studio_: we haven't promoted an image for a while
<popey> so you wont have had any ota updates
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> stable only gets updates monthly
<studio_> ok
<studio_> what about the rc channel?
<popey> the -proposed channels get near daily updates
<popey> but are more likely to break
<studio_> ok
<ogra_> studio_, system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<ogra_> that should switch you over ...
<ogra_> (daily builds ... but also potential breakage indeed)
<ogra_> if you are really brave, you take ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<studio_> ogra_, i have seen today the 14.09.es-proposed-customized and 14.09.es-proposed cannels
<ogra_> (more breakage ,... potentially even multiple builds per day)
<ogra_> studio_, es means they default t spanish
<studio_> i know
<studio_> :)
<jdstrand> kenvandine: when ready, file a bug against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu and I can get it uploaded for you
<kenvandine> jdstrand, will do
<studio_> ogra_, back to the error, it says "15.04". Isn't 15.04 vivid?
<dobey> yes
<ogra_> "the error" ?
<dobey> and what error?
<studio_> powerd_0.16+15.04.20150219~rtm-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb
<ogra_> with system-image-cli ?
<dobey> that's a package, not an error
<studio_> isn't that package for 15.04?
<ogra_> no, for rtm
<ogra_> as the package version string says
<ogra_> if oyu have a ~rtm in a package name, it was specifically rebuilt for the rtm channel
<studio_> ok, it thought it is a conflict with the version
<dobey> you shouldn't be trying to use apt on the phone anyway
<ogra_> (which is essentially its own distro)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> it wont work
<studio_> ok
<ogra_> there are packages that are not upgradeable with apt
<ogra_> stick to readonly and use system-image (or the UI upgrader)
<ogra_> if you need to do apt stuff, do it in a chroot in /home/phablet or on the sd card
<hillbicks> hey guys. I'm trying to understand the "porting to a new device" article and I'm stuck at the patch the kernel part because the link from the article is not working. I was wondering if there is device specific guide that I could as guidance
<studio_> i am confused after i understood what proposed and proposed-customized means. so what is the "main channel" for the bq e4.5?
<popey> ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 is a good one to use
<popey> ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed is what I run, but that's daily images and may break
<popey> once a month the image is tested by QA and then promoted to the ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 channel
<studio_> and users have to install apps like terminal and filemanager from here "http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/" by themself?
<sergiusens> studio_: popey the defaults should be sufficient ubuntu-touch/stable (alias to ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09)
<studio_> i sked, because it is not by default in the images
<sergiusens> u-d-f will pick stable by default
<popey> studio_: no, users do not have to install them from there, because normal people sign up for u1
<popey> and install from the store.
<dobey> studio_: no, you install the terminal and file manager from the store
<dobey> and then when there are updates to those apps you can install them too
<studio_> popey, normal users (linux-users) don't like a "must" sign to ubuntu one like to android play-store or apple itunes
<dobey> AGAIN ubuntu on phones is a phone image, not a traditional ubuntu PC system
<dobey> studio_: stop making argumentative assumptions
<studio_> sorry, but it is the truth :(
<dobey> no it isn't. you are not the one who decides the truth. you do not speak for everyone else.
<popey> studio_: rubbish
<popey> studio_: many _many_ _many_ Linux users use android, and _do_ sign into play store
<popey> studio_: don't project your own personal issues onto others
<dobey> all android users are "linux users"
<popey> YKWIM
<dobey> i do. others might not ;)
<sergiusens> the truth is personal to every individual much different than facts and this is not a fact
 * sergiusens always remembers that Indiana Jones scene
<studio_> i just asked for an alternative download for the "core apps" without a registration :(
<popey> and I gave you one
<sergiusens> bzr branch and build them
<popey> I personally (at my expense) host a mirror which I gave you a link to
<studio_> popey, i didn't made that pubic, i thought it is "just for the moment"?
<popey> its pretty public
<popey> plenty of people here use it, and I'm happy for you to use it
<popey> no guarantee it will continue working though :)
<popey> It's running on the end of my cable connection
<hillbicks> another question: the wiki lists the nexus 7 from 2012 (aka grouper) as not supported anymore, but the daily-preinstalled/current/ still contains files for the grouper device. the boot img from there doesn't work though (invalidsize). I'm wondering if anyone knows what's up with that.
<dobey> hillbicks: it's not supported any more
<dobey> i don't know that the images you are referring to are the phone/tablet images though. i think they are just armhf ubuntu images
<popey> yeah, it's ye olde, and not supported at all
<hillbicks> damn, I'd really like to see ubuntu touch in action.
<popey> buy a bq phone ㋛
<hillbicks> already did ;)
<popey> \o/
<hillbicks> <-- not a patient man
<popey> ditto
<anpok_> my wife complains too
<dobey> buy a nexus 4?
<anpok_> did my phone arrive?..
<hillbicks> well, hopefully the bq will be here next week
<hillbicks> i just hope that more builds for different devices will pop up in the future.
<dobey> probably not on the official image server. but there is a port to oneplus one now
<dobey> and another lg phone
<hillbicks> i guess it still runs on nexus 7, so maybe we get community builds
<hillbicks> yeah, i read about the one plus, would be nice to see a step by step guide of how that was done. it is my limited understanding that it should be "relatively" easy to port a working AOSP port to ubuntu-touch, is that correct?
<dobey> it doesn't run on the 2012 n7
<dobey> the hardware is the problem
<Elleo> hillbicks: there's this if you haven't already seen it: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<hillbicks> yeah, I saw that and already worked my way through that but I'm stuck at the app armor kernel patches part. the link is not working
* k1l_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to:  | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 |
<hillbicks> dobey: do you have a link for that info?
 * popey wonders what changed
<dobey> hillbicks: tegra hardware is problematic
<dobey> popey: for the 2012 n7?
<popey> the /topic
<dobey> oh
<k1l_> popey: did set it back to what it was after a user removed that. maybe we want +t?
<popey> oh, it was removed?
<popey> i never noticed :)
<hillbicks> oh, ok. because i got the first developer preview running on the nexus 7. strange
<k1l_> (and i dropped the flashsale announcement since it was outdated anyway
<hillbicks> yeah, there was no topic when i came in half an hour ago
<dobey> hillbicks: it's because we switched away from surfaceflinger
<hillbicks> dobey: is it a question of optimization then?
<dobey> hillbicks: no, it's lack of drivers
<popey> ahhh tegra
<hillbicks> hmm, ok. last question. where is the place to read up on this stuff? i couldn't find a dedicated place on the ubuntuforums and the xda subsection seems pretty abandoned too.
<dobey> well, our builds are based on aosp, so if you want to learn about lower level stuff in aosp, then xda is probably the best place
<dobey> beyond that, i guess the porting guide is pretty straightforward
<hillbicks> ok, maybe I'll try my luck again on the weekend when I have some more time on my hands.
<hillbicks> thanks very much for your time!
<studio_> ha, i installed the "com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.4.386_armhf.click" on my device. why isn't that by "default" in the image? its a nice app.
<dobey> because it's not useful to 99.99% of users, since there aren't really "files" on the device that you need to manage
<kenvandine> files are old school :)
 * dobey remembers that time he convinced kenvandine that file managers were lame
<popey> studio_: it is in the default nexus 4 image
<dobey> because it's a development tool. if lg were going to ship nexus 4 phones with ubuntu on them, the official devices wouldn't have it either on the nexus 4 :)
<kenvandine> dobey, not how i remember it... i convinced you file managers were lame :)
<kenvandine> it's not file managers that are lame, it's the idea of thinking of content as files
<studio_> popey, what do you mean with "it is the default nexus 4 image"?
<kenvandine> studio_, it's installed by default on nexus 4
<popey> studio_: if you had a nexus 4 and not a bq, you'd have file manager (and terminal) pre-installed
<kenvandine> not on krillin
<popey> not sure how else I could say it
<k1l_> images vary from device to device
<studio_> what are you talking about, the sdk?
<dobey> kenvandine: no, i'm pretty sure that i was convincing you that we should get rid of nautilus, and build something based on indexing, with interface similar to how WebOS works :)
<popey> no, the image
<popey> the image you flash to the nexus 4, 7, 10, all have file manager and terminal (and other apps) pre-installed
<popey> the bq device has fewer apps pre-installed
<studio_> ahh :)
<dobey> s/fewer/different/
<kenvandine> dobey, this we pre-webos :)
<studio_> but why?
<dobey> pretty sure it has *more* clicks installed by default :)
<popey> studio_: customer requirements
<dobey> kenvandine: nope, it was brussles :)
<popey> studio_: bq are selling the device, they determine what goes on it
<kenvandine> it was...
<dobey> the pre came out just after the barcelona uds
<studio_> hmm, a filemanager and a terminal, is in "my mind", a must have ...
<dobey> good for you. then install them if you must have them
<studio_> i installed, but i can't believe, that bq don't want to have this for it's users?
<popey> believe it
<popey> it makes total sense
<dobey> you don't need to believe it
<dobey> it isn't something which requires faith
<dobey> it is simple fact
<dobey> 99% of the people who use phones don't need a terminal or file manager
<studio_> "it makes total sense" ... for sure !?!?!
<popey> yes.
<dobey> and you only think you do
<studio_> i do not understand that
<popey> You are not a common user.
<popey> But no worries, they're in the store.
<dobey> and it's time for pub
<popey> \o/
<studio_> did you read the latest german review about the bq aquari e4.5 and it "connectivity" with windows and apple os?
<dobey> oh, popey still hasn't befriended me on untappd though
<popey> i dont use untapped really
<dobey> no toast for popey
<dobey> heh
<dobey> anyway, later
<studio_> i never make reviews like that, i explain friends how to use, because i ask here direkt!
<studio_> but i also need answers!
<rww> thankfully, you've been given plenty of answers here
<studio_> rww, i am happy about, that i get answers here!!!
<studio_> for exp. try this: https://static-bqreaders.s3.amazonaws.com/file/Ubuntu-Aquaris_E4_5/Manual_Aquaris_E4.5_ubuntu_EN.pdf
<studio_> this is not usefully !!!
<studio__> was i banned again?
<studio__> again, please read this: https://static-bqreaders.s3.amazonaws.com/file/Ubuntu-Aquaris_E4_5/Manual_Aquaris_E4.5_ubuntu_EN.pdf
<popey> no
<studio__> i understood
<studio__> this do not hel an ubuntu-user
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-03-222712.png
<popey> :)
<popey> reading the manual on the phone
<studio__> popey, what can you read about the "background" in the manual. it is wrong!
<k1l_> well, what manual did ever help 100% of the users?
<popey> studio__: what page?
<k1l_> either its too detailed and 50% of the users is bored after page 2. or its too short and 50% of the users doesnt understand it.
<studio__> 62
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-03-03-223104.png
<popey> that one?
<k1l_> is the background not only the login screen?
<popey> it is the welcome screen, yes
<studio__> as i tried to tell you, there is no "background" available in the image, only a cover for the locked screen.
<studio__> i converted the normal background image from red into "green" and set it to default, but it only covers the locked screen.
<popey> i dont understand the issue
<k1l_> studio__: that is what is expected.
<k1l_> you can only change the lock screen background. there is no other background like a wallpaper on the desktop.
<popey> nhaines: you about?
<studio__> please, maybe i am wrong, but show me an background image for the ubuntu-touch device working with its apps
<popey> nhaines: rtmp://jblive.videocdn.scaleengine.net/jb-live/play/jblive.stream play that now, and see you :)
<popey> studio__: you can't currently change the background in apps from system settings
<studio__> popey, if background image setting is not working, for what is that option?
<rww> the lock screen
<popey> ya
<studio__> this is not a "background", this is a cover
<popey> its behind stuff
<popey> it's a background
<popey> lets not argue over terminology
<studio__> ok, maybe i am wrong :(
<studio__> so, how to see the "default", red one, background during "wipe" between the apps. since now it is Just a black background?
<popey> ahhh, that background
<popey> i dont think you can set that. we should file a bug
<studio__> ok, i think same is wit the camera app, it is also only in "black" in the background
<popey> where is there a background in camera app?
<studio__> there is no background during wiping the apps, but the camera app is total black!
<studio__> how can i send you a screenshot?
<k1l_> use imgur.com
<popey> studio__: phablet-screenshot
<studio__> k1l_, to make sreenshots over ubuntu-touch is totally outdated, its from 2013, would be nice to get a new how-to before to send to a person/server
<popey> studio__: are you saying the camera doesn't work?
<popey> there are two ways to take screenshots
<studio__> phablet-screenshot is not working for me i tried that today
<popey> one is connect a cable and use phablet-screenshot
<popey> the other way is press volume up and volume down at once
<Chipaca> hmmm
<Chipaca> does “Vibrate In Silent Mode” work at all?
<Chipaca> the toggle doesn't seem to toggle the dbus-exposed thing
<studio__> hablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/Pictures$ phablet-screenshot
<studio__> bash: phablet-screenshot: command not found
<studio__> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/Pictures$
<popey> studio__: you don't have it installed
<Chipaca> oh, wait, i'm an idiot
<popey> its a command you run on your pc, not the phone
 * Chipaca resumes his idiocy
<studio__> muahhh, how to install?
<studio__> :)
<popey> install phablet-tools
<studio__> i have to run it on my pc? sorry, for what is the folder "Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition/Pictures/Screenshots"?
<k1l_> studio__: didnt you read? you can make a screenshot on the device with pressing volume-up and volume-down together
<studio__> sorry :) i got the screenshot ;)
<studio__> popey, could you please accept the file transfer?
<popey> i can't
<popey> my irc client doesn't do that
<studio__> hmm, you to not use ubuntu xchat?
<popey> no
<popey> upload the pic to imgur or something
<studio__> no
<popey> ok. i cant help then
<studio__> i am also not using facebook flikr and else ...
<popey> imgur doesn't need facebook
<popey> or any other login
<k1l_> you can use any picture hoster you like.
<popey> (you could actually have checked this yourself rather than let your paranoia get the better of you)
<studio__> i don't understand, where is the "direct" communication, lost in the internet?
<popey> your irc communication is not direct
<popey> you are talking to me via another server
<studio__> why not dcc is still working
<popey> i dont use dcc in my irc client
<popey> email is not direct, http is not direct, ftp is not direct. You are delluded.
<studio__> popey, " email is not direct" let us give a try ... ;)
<popey> it is not
<studio__> wait ...
<popey> studio__: ...?
<studio__> weird, where do i find you public gpg-key?
<popey> you're sending me a screenshot?
<popey> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x72177175E7B2067A17B16F70CC7A505B5FBD5E30&op=index
 * popey goes to bed
<studio__> thanks for help for today! bbl!
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-04
<Gerowen> I'm thinking about trying Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 tablet, but I was wondering if there's some way to preview it before-hand to see how it runs, what apps are available, etc.
<DonkeyHotei> there are emulator images
<genii> Gerowen: You might want to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator  ...this runs on the computer, not on the tablet, but you get a feel for what it's like
<damja> Hi friends..
<damja> Anyone here now online?
<damja> Can I install ubuntu touch in my firefox os based flame device?
<DonkeyHotei> damja: is it one of the devices for which a port already exists?
<ric96> any guesses why i am getting this ?
<ric96> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/ric/phablet/out/target/product/condor/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libmake_f2fs_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/ric/phablet/out/target/product/condor/obj/EXECUTABLES/recovery_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop.
<peat-psuwit> ric96: You need to add f2fs-tools in local manifest
<peat-psuwit> <remote name="github" fetch="https://github.com/" />
<peat-psuwit> <project path="external/f2fs-tools" name="CyanogenMod/android_external_f2fs-tools" remote="github" revision="cm-11.0" />
<ric96> I did that and also added it to main.mk
<ric96> didnt help
<ric96> peat-psuwit: ^
<peat-psuwit> did you run "repo sync" ?
<ric96> i did not add it to mainfest but manually git cloned it to external
<ric96> and of course renamed it to f2fs-tools
<ric96> peat-psuwit:   ^
<peat-psuwit> ric96: May I see your build/core/main.mk? Put it on pastebin or so.
<ric96> peat-psuwit: http://pastebin.com/cnSGAcfA
<ubuntuser13> where i can find ubuntu touch keyboard layout tutorials?
<peat-psuwit> ric96: That's strange. Try running "make clean" and try again.
<ric96> peat-psuwit: didnt help
<peat-psuwit> ric96: Then I'm out of idea.
<ric96> peat-psuwit: hmmm.... anyways thnx for you help
<larlar> I have started to try to port ubuntu to lg g2 (d802 version).
<larlar> I have gotten a working recovery built.
<dholbach> good morning
<elimisteve> http://www.htxt.co.za/2015/03/02/mwc15-hands-on-with-the-ubuntu-mx4-a-better-class-of-phone/
<elimisteve> that's the only link I can find about Ubuntu Touch running on the MX4 at MWC! Hopefully there's more press than this?
<elimisteve> Nevermind: https://www.google.com/?q=mwc+2015+ubuntu
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Grammar Day! :-D
<popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2xto6a/i_was_at_the_canonical_stand_and_spent_5_minutes/
<popey> that made me chuckle
<ogra_> popey, heh, funny, mark *never* was CEO
<oSoMoN> anyone knows who should handle requests to add a package to the touch seed ? (re: bug #1378184)
<ubot5> bug 1378184 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu RTM) "RTM r3 why is Nepali Unicode texts not displaying in browser app" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378184
<ogra_> oSoMoN, rsalveti or me ...
<oSoMoN> ogra_, so, can we add fonts-lohit-deva to the touch seed (both vivid and RTM) ?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, yeah, i need to talk to jibel if/how he wants to pre-test that ... seed changes dont go though silos
<ogra_> i guess its prety easy to test by just installin the font and switching to the language
<oSoMoN> ogra_, no need to even switch to the language, just point the browser to http://www.ashesh.com.np/nepali-unicode.php and verify that nepali characters are correctly displayed
<oSoMoN> ogra_, would you mind assigning the bug to yourself (to show progress, and to avoid it falling off the radar again)?
<ogra_> done
<oSoMoN> thanks
<ogra_> pitti, i'm just wonderin about bug 1378184 ... shouldnt we perhaps make fonts a dep of the specific langpacks
<ubot5> bug 1378184 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu RTM) "RTM r3 why is Nepali Unicode texts not displaying in browser app" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378184
<popey> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31723029
<pitti> ogra_: or just seed them? that's what we do on desktop, as displaying foreign documents or websites shouldn't really require having the langpack installed
<ogra_> pitti, thats what i was questionin
<ogra_> g
<ogra_> but yeah, the webpage issue is indeed true
<pitti> or emails and other docs
<ogra_> right
<pitti> on desktop we have a more dynamic way of installing extra packages by language (check-language-suport), but obviously that won't make sense on touch
<pitti> but I don't see a Nepalese specific font on desktop either
<Verc> HI :) Is there possibility to connect to WPA Enterprise network in Ubuntu Touch 14.10 ?
<popey> Verc: i think we have an open bug for that.
<Verc> ok
<Verc> and when I create wifi network in my Desktop (14.04 LTS) the telephone cannot connect to it
<Verc> if it is locked
<Verc> if the network is not protected the telephone connects to it
<robjh> if you were to plug a nexus 7 with ubuntu into a usb phone modem, would it work as a land line phone?! :O
<popey> that makes no sense to me.
<popey> Verc: you might be able to copy the network config over with "phablet-network"
<robjh> heh :3
<Verc> any tutorial? I'm totally green
<Verc> I don't know if there is that idiom in English :D
<popey> plug phone into computer which is on the wifi you want to connect to
<popey> run phablet-network on pc
<popey> it copies the network-manager config over to the device
<popey> might work
<Verc> i'm trying :)
<Verc> "pROVISIONING NETWORK ON DEVICE"
<Verc> sorry
<Verc> It doesn't work
<Verc> Provisioning network on device  Network setup complete
<Verc> and on the telephone the name of the network is green but I cannot browse Internet
<popey> Verc: if you "adb shell" to the phone and run ifconfig or ip addr, do you see an IP address assigned?
<popey> (It could be this wont work, I know it was broken in the past)
<Verc> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ifconfig lo        Link encap:Local Loopback             inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1           RX packets:10276 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:10276 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0            RX bytes:770232 (770.2 KB)  TX bytes:770232
<Verc> I think I cannot
<Verc> inet6 is the IP ?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: is libskeyer working well for you?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: the results it gives are really good, but the performance suffers a lot with anything but very short words unfortunately
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I might try just having skeyer produce 1 candidate for use as the primary one, then presage do all the others, see what the delay is like then
<saidinesh5> Elleo: could you give me the offending words?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: also if I have deliberately disabled caching some data for the sake of speed when it comes to typed alphabets
<saidinesh5> *for the sake of memory
<saidinesh5> as opposed to swiping
<kenvandine> popey, so you're into construct 2 right?
<kenvandine> popey, http://people.canonical.com/~kenvandine/space-blaster.ken-vandine_0.1_all.click
<kenvandine> popey, one of the construct 2 demo games
<saidinesh5> *if/I have
<Elleo> saidinesh5: anything over 5 or 6 characters seemed to get too slow to be reasonably usable (since we need to assume the user is going to tap space very quickly after the last character they entered)
<saidinesh5> O_o
<saidinesh5> umm that doesn't sound right...
<kenvandine> popey, took me a whole 5 minutes to build a click package for a game i exported from construct 2 :)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I can test some specific words a bit later, currently having to reflash my phone after an upgrade to Qt 5.4.1 went horribly wrong ;)
<saidinesh5> Elleo: can you give me the list of words you are using to benchmark?
<saidinesh5> Ahh hehhe
<saidinesh5> you can add the unigramFrequencyDistance check in case of typed words too in BruteForceMatcher
<saidinesh5> but that means 5MB of extra memory
<saidinesh5> but definitely a huge improvement in speed
<saidinesh5> hold on adding it so you can check
<popey> kenvandine: hahah, i also made a click for that exact demo too :)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: okay, cool, will do some proper tests with and without that
<Elleo> saidinesh5: if I can revive my phone :P
<saidinesh5> hehh lets see who gets it done first: you reviving your phone or me fixing this issue
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it just popped up a brand new boot failure message I've never seen before
<saidinesh5> oh
<Elleo> which is... exciting :/
<saidinesh5> did you use apt-get to update Qt?
<kenvandine> popey, actually http://people.canonical.com/~kenvandine/space-blaster.ken-vandine_0.1.1_all.click
<kenvandine> with sound :)
<saidinesh5> i only compile things in a chroot on device now...
<Elleo> saidinesh5: we have a system for updating things from testing package silos (which uses apt-get under the hood, but only ugprades the specific packages in the silo, so as to avoid breaking other stuff)
<popey> kenvandine: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/2014/device-2014-09-11-195619.png
<popey> :)
<saidinesh5> Ohh link? its not that .... nice to currently do everything in a chroot...
<popey> kenvandine: I didnt put it in the store because I wasn't sure it was allowed
<Elleo> saidinesh5: the aim is that we want to shift to Qt 5.4.1 soon, but apparently maliit is segfaulting under Qt 5.4.1 (but is fine on Qt 5.4.0...) so I'm having to poke around a bit
<saidinesh5> but also i am using multirom so things break and make the whole deviec unbootable
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<popey> kenvandine: have you seen they're making construct3 which runs on Linux?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it's all based on our internal landing system stuff, I don't think its possible for anyone outside of canonical to add anything to a silo unfortunately
<kenvandine> popey, ah... you grabbed the same demo :)
<popey> ya
<saidinesh5> i am on 5.4 too, but i am guessign the segfaults are from the new QVariant behavior
<saidinesh5> Ohh
<kenvandine> it's super easy to package them... so anyone can build a construct game for ubuntu
<popey> kenvandine: i made a skeleton around it for any construct2 app
<popey> yeah
<kenvandine> i just copied it into www and built a click
<kenvandine> done
<popey> yeah
<Elleo> saidinesh5: well I think the QVariant stuff changed in 5.4.0, (which maliit runs fine on) not certain though
<saidinesh5> oh
<kenvandine> tedg, adding my mir-connection-demangler to the apparmor profile just opened a can of worms... because the APP_EXEC uses aa-exec-click
<kenvandine> tedg, which is a shell script, and runs other commands
<kenvandine> tedg, so i guess i need to mimic what aa-exec-click does and do it myself?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: apparently the crash happens in QV4::ExecutionContext::setProperty() which is interesting, as that's part of the internal QML JS runtime; so it sounds like it might be an "interesting" one to debug ;)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: assuming I can ever get my phone working again :P
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> looks like that QJsonValue
<saidinesh5> JSValue
<saidinesh5> or whatever that blog post said lol
<Elleo> saidinesh5: could you link me to that blog post? sounds like it might be handy to read up on
<kenvandine> popey, so if there are lots of developers writing construct 2 games, we should get them to publish them for ubuntu :)
<saidinesh5> yeah already searching
<saidinesh5> was on planet kde i think
<Elleo> saidinesh5: oh, that rings a bell actually
<kenvandine> popey, i still think QML is more fun to develop games with :)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: did it discuss the differences between QV4 + QV8 for compiling stuff for performance?
<tedg> kenvandine, No, you shouldn't need aa-exec-click
<tedg> kenvandine, What are you using that for?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I might be thinking of a different article though
<saidinesh5> Okay my bad its for 5.4
<kenvandine> tedg, i'm not trying to :)
<saidinesh5> http://tsdgeos.blogspot.in/2015/02/qt-54-qml-c-qvariant-issues.html
<tedg> kenvandine, Upstart will setup the apparmor profile for you.
<kenvandine> tedg, it's what's used for exec
<kenvandine> my exec-tool (modified version of what's in pay-service)
<saidinesh5> with 5.4.1 i think they bring back support for qt types
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm not sure what you mean there.
<kenvandine> builds the APP_EXEC
<kenvandine> which is aa-exec-click
<Elleo> saidinesh5: ah, okay
<tedg> kenvandine, Don't do that.
<tedg> kenvandine, :-)
<kenvandine> so i should create my own Exec line?
<tedg> kenvandine, There's no reason for you to be using aa-exec-click.
<kenvandine> not what click has in the desktop file?
<tedg> kenvandine, No, it should be the one given by the app.
<saidinesh5> Ooo this looks interesting: "Other important fixes in Qt 5.4.1 include enabling JIT by default in the Qt Quick Engine (QTBUG-43171),"
<tedg> kenvandine, The app most certainly doesn't have that in it's desktop file.
<saidinesh5> => much better performance../
<jdstrand> yes, to reiterate what ted said, don't do that :)
<tedg> kenvandine, You can't use the desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications, that's a cache that should go away.
<kenvandine> Exec=aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.ken-vandine.hub-exporter_hub-exporter_0.2.1 -- qmlscene $@ hub-exporter.qml
<tedg> kenvandine, You need to use the desktop file that the application ships.
<jdstrand> kenvandine: don't you just need to fork/execvp() or similar?
<kenvandine> oh... so that's why you always copy them around :)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: looking at the bug it appears JIT was just disabled on windows
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i am using execvp
<kenvandine> but i was using the wrong APP_EXEC :)
<tedg> kenvandine, symlink, but yes :-)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: we have some nifty caching stuff for the JIT code in RTM at the moment, but that still has to be ported to 5.4 I think
<kenvandine> tedg, i was wondering why you always make copies :)
<kenvandine> ok... link
<saidinesh5> Ohh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: which is why app start-up is much quicker on RTM than on vivid
<jdstrand> right, so, just exec your executable
<popey> kenvandine: i actually bought the paid version of construct2 :)
<popey> kenvandine: made a couple of games already
<kenvandine> popey, it's just not as much fun as QML :)
<saidinesh5> Elleo: i really thought you guys were using that qtquick compiler heh
<jdstrand> alright, seems ted has it under control, I just wanted to reiterate what he was saying :)
<kenvandine> writing games should be fun :)
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thanks
<popey> kenvandine: it is for me, who doesn't know qml very well
<Elleo> saidinesh5: nah, I think we wanted a solution that worked as well as possible for all developers, rather than just those that could license stuff from digia
<kenvandine> tedg, so indeed... i guess i need my hook to make a symlink too
<saidinesh5> oh.. wasnt there a fossy version on github?
<tedg> kenvandine, Just add a click hook, and click will do it for you.
<jdstrand> (you won't have access to aa-exec-click, can't aa_change_profile(), etc, etc)
<kenvandine> tedg, yes...
<tedg> kenvandine, You don't even need to give click an exec
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, it's not usable yet though
<saidinesh5> ohh thanks for the warning
<tedg> kenvandine, Just have it maintain a directory of symlinks
<kenvandine> jdstrand, yeah, that's what i hit... and i was like "no way i want to use aa-exec-click" :)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: or at least it wasn't when we last looked at it, iirc it fails on anything using Loaders
<jdstrand> hehe
<kenvandine> tedg, yeah, i was trying to be slick and just reuse what i knew would be there
<Elleo> saidinesh5: and didn't have arm support at the time (although I think they were working on that)
<kenvandine> popey, i played with construct 2 for a bit last night, i pretty quickly felt constrained, just couldn't do what i wanted
<jdstrand> kenvandine: iirc, isn't this just an executable down in /usr/lib somewhere?
<saidinesh5> ohh i thought it compiled things to C++?
<kenvandine> it's a nice tool though
<saidinesh5> whats so big about arm support?
<kenvandine> jdstrand, well... my mir-connection-demangler is
<kenvandine> which uses execvp on the app's exec
<popey> kenvandine: interesting.
<kenvandine> which would most likely be qmlscene
<jdstrand> I see, I was missing context
<Elleo> saidinesh5: looks like they have arm support now: https://github.com/qmlc/qmlc
<kenvandine> i need to be able to launch any app that provides a picker
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it's basically just doing the normal Qt JIT stuff in advance
<kenvandine> popey, it's fun to play with though
<popey> yeah
<kenvandine> popey, so are there a lot of games created with it?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: oh, interesting, I thought it went the other way around. I thought the app needed to execvp mir-connection-demangler
<Elleo> saidinesh5: whereas we let Qt do its JIT at app start-up and then save the JIT code then (so the developer doesn't have to worry about it)
<kenvandine> jdstrand, ah... no other way :)
<Elleo> (and it keeps pure QML apps arch independent)
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: whereas I think the qml compiler from Digia does a lot more advanced stuff
<saidinesh5> neat
<saidinesh5> like?
<kenvandine> mir-connection-demangler is just used to get the handle for the mir connection
<kenvandine> so the app can use it
<kenvandine> so it needs to be the middle man
<popey> kenvandine: yeah, I rummage around in their forums a bit but seems mostly hobby devs
<kenvandine> popey, yeah, that's the impression i got, clearly there are more construct2 games than there are ubuntu games...
<popey> well, yes.
<kenvandine> but it's nothing like libgdx or cocos2d-x :)
 * jdstrand wonders if there is another problem lurking somewhere in there
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I'm not sure exactly what it does, but iirc someone did some benchmarks and got some pretty impressive improvements on some things (particularly large listviews iirc)
<popey> kenvandine: or unity3d
<kenvandine> jdstrand, oh i'm sure i'll hit another wall
<kenvandine> popey, indeed
<Elleo> saidinesh5: but that's proprietary, and has to be licensed from Digia unforunately, so I haven't looked at it in detail
<kenvandine> but it is so easy to package a construct2 game, we should promote that
<saidinesh5> Ahh hmm
<popey> kenvandine: blog it :)
<saidinesh5> on android i can certainly see how slow the app startup is though
<kenvandine> popey, i will then!
<saidinesh5> and especially horrible if you use their qtquick controls!
<mpt> What’s the Touch equivalent of the ubuntu-meta package? i.e. deciding exactly what packages get shipped on the touch image
<jdstrand> I just wonder about inserting a new parent for qmlscene, etc
<kenvandine> mpt, ubuntu-touch
<Elleo> saidinesh5: personally I quite like Jolla's approach (and Nokia's old approach) of having all the common qt+qml libs in the app launcher's memory and just fork that to spped up start up time, but apparently that causes some security issues I believe
<kenvandine> jdstrand, well it still runs under the same profile it normally would
<kenvandine> i suspect it'll be fine
<Elleo> speed*
<jdstrand> if there are things that are going to be expecting qmlscene or similar in /proc
<kenvandine> but then again... the deeper i get in this... the more layers i find :)
<mpt> kenvandine, <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch> and <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch> both 404
<jdstrand> I think the apparmo rbits will be ok
<jdstrand> I wonder about other parts of the system
<jdstrand> the sdk
<jdstrand> etc
<saidinesh5> hmm..... iirc N9 used to use screenshots to make the startup look faster too
<kenvandine> mpt, oh... ubuntu-touch-meta
<kenvandine> sorry :)
<ogra_> mpt, ubuntu-tuoch-meta
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, that's super cheating :P
<saidinesh5> hehh but worked nicely
<ogra_> (without the typo :P )
<jdstrand> I'm not saying there is a problem. I'm merely saying I wouldn't be surprised if there was
<saidinesh5> even apple does that i think
<kenvandine> jdstrand, yeah... lets hope not :)
<mpt> kenvandine, thank you kindly :-)
<kenvandine> np
<mpt> I’ll add it to the Avengers page
<ogra_> does anyone still use that ?
<jdstrand> I can say that one won't be able to use the current Exec line that is created in the desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications the the desktop hook provides
<shashankmc> Hey, anyone has any clue if ubuntu touch can be flashed on one touch idol x plus?
<jdstrand> cause it does: Exec=aa-exec-click -p ... -- <original Exec=>
<kenvandine> jdstrand, yeah... that's what i just learned :)
<mpt> ogra_, the Design team does … Unless you’re steeped in the code it’s not at all obvious which package controls which UI
<kenvandine> i was trying to avoid my hook from keeping it's own symlink... but that didn't work out
<jdstrand> but that probably doesn't matter cause I think these days ual is always preferred with unity8, and the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications is for non-mir environments
<mpt> ogra_, for example, today I discovered that a bug report being filed on “ciborium” was not actually an accident
<ogra_> mpt, ah, good then ... i just wasnt sure if it is still used
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> we also have nuntium :)
<jdstrand> alright, well, I suspect there may be an issue lurking somewhere, but I hope not
<saidinesh5> Elleo: git pull
<saidinesh5> filtering even words out by caching some data. So increased memory usage by 4MB. but you should have a much higher speed now...
<Elleo> saidinesh5: okay, cool; still trying to revive my phone
<saidinesh5> was doing this only for swipes before because words there are really big.. 30 characcters on average
<saidinesh5> Ahh sure np
<saidinesh5> Also another interesting bug was increasing the UI responsiveness of skeyer itself
<saidinesh5> i was using onMouseMoved: displayPoints.push(Qt.point(mouse.x, mouse.y))
<saidinesh5> which was working well on my desktop but absolutely sucking on friends' shiny android phones
<saidinesh5> to draw the swipeTail
<Elleo> interesting, do you get a lot more mouse movements reported on touch perhaps?
<saidinesh5> was surprised but i figured out pushing so many points on such tiny screen but such high screen resolution => lots of reallocs()
<Elleo> ah
<saidinesh5> so using a prealllocated ringBuffer now in the UI
<Elleo> cool
<saidinesh5> heh another cool trick was in the bruteforcematcher
<saidinesh5> previously i was using QMap<qchar, int> ish data type to store the frequencies of characters in a word
<saidinesh5> and i needed their "diffs"
<saidinesh5> so allocating/deallocating a new QMap<qchar,int> and copying stuff there to diff things was just waaaaaay too many reallocations
<saidinesh5> and QMap<qchar,int> is not exactly O(1) either
<saidinesh5> so now using QVector< QPair<QChar, int> > to store frequency vectors
<saidinesh5> and doing things in O(n) as opposed to the O(nlog n) as previously done
<Elleo> sweet :)
<saidinesh5> basically given 2 sets , finding intersection...
<saidinesh5> is much easier with "sorted sets"
<mariogrip_> ogra_ will qcom cne work with ubuntu touch?
<saidinesh5> now the one place that can use some speed up is the editDistance method itself.. but holding it back until you tell me it i really needed :P
<Elleo> heh
<saidinesh5> kcachegrind output btw http://imgur.com/a/iuePf#0
<saidinesh5> before/after
<Elleo> great :)
<Elleo> I suspect I'm going to have to resort to a --wipe now, reflashing doesn't seem to be going anywhere
<ogra_> mariogrip_, hmm, that would likely require some support in network-manager ... not sure if there is anything yet ... i guess cyphermox could tell you
<mariogrip_> ogra_ is there any way of disable it?
<ogra_> no idea, i didnt know about cne 10min ago :)
<ogra_> but i assume if your driver supports it there might be a switch in the driver to turn it on7off
<mariogrip_> I might use the init.rc setup of mako.
<saidinesh5> Elleo: next time use a chroot :P
<Elleo> saidinesh5: next time let other people worry about Qt upgrade issues :P
<saidinesh5> lol the last time i had qt upgrade issues the only option for me was chroot
<saidinesh5> cuz apt get was pulling in things that messed with /boot and breaking the whole device instead of just that multirom
<ogra_> yeah, better use chroots
<dobey> mardy: did you see my comment on your MP? also, i'm not sure how you're testing it exactly, but it seems to me like it would just not work, as well.
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, I need to be testing issues on the phone though to be sure they're fixed
<Elleo> saidinesh5: plus the silo system *should* avoid the sort of issue you were running into
 * ogra_ thinks we should probably provide a "lxc-developer container" 
<Elleo> (assuming the silo doesn't contain packages that break stuff)
<ogra_> Elleo, the base system does
<ogra_> our images are not designed as RW images
<saidinesh5> Elleo: i thought multirom isnt supported by utouch?
<mardy> dobey: yes, you are right that queryinfo fails, but the write succeeds (for some reason signond allows that); but you are right, a script would be better
<ogra_> eventually you will hit a package that tries to regenerate the initrd or one that has files in the writable space
<Elleo> ogra_: yeah, I realise that; but I'm trying to test Qt 5.4.1 upgrades to our images from silo 12
<ogra_> either case will break your upgrade
<dobey> mardy: that's odd that write is allowed. wouldn't that be a problem that any app could exploit by simply adding itself to the acl?
<mardy> dobey: no, it's not like that; it's that because of a workaround we added, "unconfined" can add itself to any ACL
<dobey> mardy: ok. could we maybe just change signond instead to always add unconfined to any accounts that don't have it when something tries to access them?
<dobey> mardy: that would at least move it to a single place for all accounts, and we could avoid duplicating the code to add unconfined to the ACL across all the plug-ins
<mardy> dobey: no, modifying the ACL on the fly doesn't seem correct; we could add a debian patch to let "unconfined" always pass, but it's a pity since ATM we don't have any upstream patches
<ryan_evos> Is the Ubuntu Touch Email client (part of Core Apps) still a thing?
<dobey> mardy: why doesn't it seem correct? and i'm not sure why that would need to be a patch. requiring all plug-ins to duplicate code to add the same ACL seems incorrect to me
<ogra_> ryan_evos, dekko is ...
<dobey> ryan_evos: a) there is no "Touch." it's just Ubuntu. b) it's not part of core apps no, but dekko does exist yes
<dobey> (at least, i don't think it's part of the core apps project)
<ogra_> ryan_evos, https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/dekko.dekkoproject
<ryan_evos> Was looking at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/EmailClient
<dobey> ryan_evos: that is dekko
<ryan_evos> Ah
<ryan_evos> Got it
<dobey> that wiki page is way outdated and i don't think it's actually part of core apps, though
<dobey> mhall119, popey: ^^ is that wiki page still relevant wrt dekko? can you delete/update it as appropriate?
<dobey> ok i need to get lunch
<DonkeyHotei> is rsalveti here?
<ogra_> pitti, juts FYI, the image build looks fine
<ogra_> Building dependency tree...
<ogra_> Package 'systemd-sysv' is not installed, so not removed
<ogra_> ubuntu-minimal is already the newest version.
<ogra_> thats all i get new with your changes
<mhall119> Mirv: are you the guy to talk to about getting QtOrganizer API docs?
<pitti> ogra_: thanks!
<DonkeyHotei> is rsalveti here?
<OerHeks> DonkeyHotei, likely AFK
<seb128> hum
<davmor2> mhall119: he will likely be offline now but I would hazzard if Mirv isn't he can point you in the right direction maybe email him
<seb128> my rtm bq displays a wifi signal icon in the indicator but the aps list shows none as connected to
<seb128> is that a known issue?
<davmor2> mhall119: he is on holiday too till tuesday-ish iirc too
<seb128> kenvandine, mandel, bah, didn't see that for a while, but I just saw a case of duplicated updates on the settings panel on rtm 249 :/ (http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/updates.jpg)
<kenvandine> seb128, ugh
<kenvandine> i wonder how that happened... we clear that model
<attente_> bfiller: hi, would you mind looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/maliit/1245925/+merge/250311
<kenvandine> seb128, did you maybe backout of the updates page before it was done checking then go back in?
<seb128> kenvandine, I had n-m in a weird state, see just before
<kenvandine> it should still be getting cleared, but maybe there's a race
<seb128> kenvandine, it would display the icon as being connected to wifi but no ap selected
<seb128> kenvandine, I might have done that as well yes
<kenvandine> oh... so maybe the check was hung
<seb128> could be
<kenvandine> and it resumed after a second check started
<seb128> yeah
<kenvandine> which shouldn't be possible, but if the connectivity API reported as connected when it was, perhaps
<kenvandine> s/was/wasn't/
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, first time I saw it in a while
<bfiller> attente_: going to pass that on to Elleo to have a look
<kenvandine> seb128, it probably couldn't happen if it wasn't for the nm bug :)
<attente_> bfiller: ok, thanks
<kenvandine> i haven't seen it in ages either
<seb128> kenvandine, could be :-)
<Elleo> attente_: will take a look tomorrow, just about to finish for the day :)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: performance is *much* better, that's really cool
<attente_> Elleo: sure, thanks :)
<saidinesh5> Elleo: :D
<saidinesh5> swipes are still a little  slower though
<saidinesh5> but will have to fix that later
<saidinesh5> typing is quite harder for me since the last 20 days cuz of what looks like RSI
<saidinesh5> Elleo: and the memory usage?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: ouch, one of my friends had pretty bad RSI a few years back; really important to get it looked at as soon as possible and don't do much typing if its hurting
<saidinesh5> oh :\
<Elleo> saidinesh5: iirc he found some pads that elevated his wrists as he typed helped a lot
<saidinesh5> hmm i should try that
<Elleo> saidinesh5: but best to get some proper advice from a doctor, it got a lot worse for him because he ignored it for ages and carried on working ridiculously long hours despite it
<saidinesh5> oh define ages
<saidinesh5> its been 20 days for me
<Elleo> saidinesh5: memory usage is a bit high (78MB), but I think we can probably completely replace hunspell with libskeyer, which will bring us back down by 10-15MB (depending on the dictionary)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: but that's an acceptable trade off as far as I'm concerned for the much better performance :)
<saidinesh5> interesting that skeyer is only 71MB
<saidinesh5> but wait thats a debug build?
<Elleo> yeah
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> yeah so everything should be around 50MBish then
<saidinesh5> in release build
<Elleo> yeah, and getting rid of hunspell with be a big benefit
<saidinesh5> so this means i should work on finishing off the API first. wrt language models. 2 things needed: last used term needs more priority, need to add tests for incrementProbabilityOnce
<saidinesh5> oh yes you were even using 2 threads before
<saidinesh5> for hunspell
<Elleo> yeah, we'll still have it multithreaded as we can't really afford any delay between a key being pressed and it being input
<Elleo> even slight latency there feels really awkward
<saidinesh5> afaik for normal types every result is within 16msec, so it shouldnt matter.. no?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: we'll still have presage doing stuff as well though
<saidinesh5> i would really like nice benchmarks though
<saidinesh5> Ahhh i am actually looking for proper bigram models
<saidinesh5> so i dont have to include presage
<saidinesh5> google's dictionaries were supposed to have bigrams too
<saidinesh5> but i couldnt find them
<Elleo> yeah, we're currently using presage with 3-grams but I haven't evaluated its abilities on different amounts of n-grams really
<Elleo> I think we just went with 3-grams because its the default presage recommends
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<saidinesh5> at this point i am actually not sure what you mean by 3-grams for presage though
<saidinesh5> if it is q-grams or n-grams
<saidinesh5> that is
<Elleo> saidinesh5: n-grams
<Elleo> where n is 3
<saidinesh5> i know but i meant what presage means by ngrams
<Elleo> ah right
<saidinesh5> because 3grams means 100s of mb of data
<saidinesh5> proper 3grams
<Elleo> yeah, I have dug into presage's internals in any great detail
<Elleo> haven't*
<saidinesh5> Ah
<saidinesh5> like q-grams are for filtering words before computing edit distance
<saidinesh5> n-grams are more for predicting a word based on previous words
<saidinesh5> most research papers i ve seen are calling q-grams as n-grams too
<Elleo> yeah, presage basically builds a database of 1, 2 and 3 word n-grams and their frequency
<Elleo> but I'm not sure if it has a threshold below which it might not bother recording them for example
<saidinesh5> wow.. how big is that database
<Elleo> (e.g. if you only see a 3-gram once it might not be worth reporting)
<saidinesh5> yeah but the google 2 gram database was heaavy
<Elleo> saidinesh5: depends on the sample data, by default presage produces its databases from books
<saidinesh5> Ah
<Elleo> saidinesh5: e.g. a picture of dorian grey ends up giving you a ~6mb database
<Elleo> which is the default for english
<saidinesh5> Ahh interesting
<saidinesh5> 6MB doesnt sound much actually
<saidinesh5> since the words are already indexed
<saidinesh5> i can use integer arrays
<saidinesh5> to store bigrams
<Elleo> I did try building a really big database once, but presage's performance gets pretty dodgy with large databases (getting on for 40mb iirc)
<saidinesh5> interesting
<saidinesh5> btw. google uses bigrams on android
<Elleo> anyway, I have to go catch a train
<saidinesh5> Ah sure cya later
<Elleo> but thanks so much for your skeyer work, I think it's going to be a big boost to our keyboard :)
<saidinesh5> hehh no mention :)
<saidinesh5> this way more people work on and fix skeyer :P
<saidinesh5> profit . win-win. etc.. :P
<mhall119> thanks davmor2
<rokki> Hi guys! I tried to compile reminders-app in my 15.04 desktop, but got the following error message:   Can not use "Organizer" module which has not yet been found.
<rokki> Any idea?
<davmor2> rokki: might be better asked on #ubuntu-app-devel
<rokki> davmor2: thanks, I saw this channel in the reminders-app wiki page as the IRC support channel
<ocrbanda> hello
<brendand> barry, i could look at hooking the upgrade reboot to autopkgtest-reboot, can you give an idea of what's involved?
<brendand> barry, somewhere to start from
<barry> oh brendand, come back! :)
<dobey> does anyone have a fresh rtm flashed onto a phone?
<dobey> i guess not :-/
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> I started to port a device to ubuntu touch .. the documentation says that if I have a AOSP tree of the device it's easy
<aLeSD_> I have this : https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E5
<aLeSD_> it's the kernel source of my device...
<aLeSD_> the documentation says : If you're repository is compatible with the AOSP tree, it's just a matter of adding the device specific git repositories
<aLeSD_> but my question is where ?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-05
<dobey> aLeSD_: in the android kernel source for ubuntu. the porting guide should have all the info
<aLeSD_> I think that the repository of the kernel is not the AOSP
<DonkeyHotei> the phablet-dev-bootstrap command creates a directory where the lunch command does not have a lot of options. how do i see the rest?
<elimisteve> Any rumors on pricing for the Ubuntu edition of the MX4? I'm hoping it's at least a TINY bit cheaper than the Android version
<elimisteve> so that it's easier to measure interest in the Ubuntu version specifically
<elimisteve> I'd hate people to buy the Android version and install Ubuntu on it because it is, say, easier to get in the US for some time
<elimisteve> though tweaking the price may not have that desired impact
<DonkeyHotei> i think in the US the only way to buy an MX4 is off meizu's website
<elimisteve> hopefully that'll change in a few months and I'll be able to get the MX4 w/Ubuntu installed
<jakew02> erm, anyone take a stab at nexus 6 yet? i got it compiled but not booting :\
<DonkeyHotei> the phablet-dev-bootstrap command creates a directory where the lunch command does not have a lot of options. how do i see the rest?
<lotuspsychje> alot of activity on mwc15: https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<DonkeyHotei> the phablet-dev-bootstrap command creates a directory where the lunch command does not have a lot of options. how do i see the rest?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phonandroid.com/decouvrez-ubuntu-touch-sur-meizu-mx4.html
<lotuspsychje> nice handson
<dholbach> good morning
<DonkeyHotei> the phablet-dev-bootstrap command creates a directory where the lunch command does not have a lot of options. how do i see the rest?
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: ^
<g105b> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi g105b
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Book Day! :-D
<g105b> I'm waiting for World e-Book Day.
<mcphail> On that subject, is there an epub reader available for the Ubuntu phone? Does it offer text to speech?
<popey> mcphail: yes, no.
 * mcphail spots a gap in the market
<mcphail> popey: would a TTS engine keep running if the app loses focus or screen goes off?
<popey> any app can be suspended if the screen is locked or not foreground
<popey> but if it's part of the platform, then it has exceptions
<ogra_> your tts engine could hook into media-hub
<ogra_> that would mean it stays running
<popey> true
<mcphail> ogra_: would it stay running, though, or would it have to process the whole audio stream, send it to media hub and then be killed as media-hub keeps the stream playing? That's less useful
<ogra_> well, take a look at the digitally-imported APP FROM TEH STORE
<ogra_> OOPS
<ogra_> sorry for the caps
<mcphail> HA
<ogra_> :)
<mcphail> will do :)
<ogra_> i think it uses media-hub and the audio definitely plays on if the app is backgrounded
<DonkeyHotei> the phablet-dev-bootstrap command creates a directory where the lunch command does not have a lot of options. how do i see the rest?
<mcphail> just need to wait for my device to arrive to test...
<salih-emin> hey guys, acording to the wiki https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/ devel channel Tracks the latest development
<salih-emin> but if you check the stable branch http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/mako/ you will see
<salih-emin> that it is updated recently
<salih-emin> and the devel http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel/mako/ is not yet (dec 2014)
<salih-emin> so which channel should Nexus 4 users use ?
<salih-emin> (bit confused with the wiki and the names)
<ogra_> sil2100, when we promoted to stable, didnt we also promote into devel ? looks like an oversight to me
<sil2100> ogra_: hm devel is ubuntu-touch/vivid, so promoting an ubuntu-rtm image to that channel wouldn't be good
<ogra_> sil2100, someone obviously promoted an image into stable on feb 25th
<sil2100> Into stable? Into stable yes
<ogra_> and hopefully not a rtm one :)
<ogra_> since stable is vivid
<sil2100> Stable is ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> No
<sil2100> Stable is RTM
<sil2100> ubuntu-touch/stable (alias to ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09)
<sil2100> ubuntu-touch/devel (alias to ubuntu-touch/vivid)
<ogra_> when did that change ?
<ogra_> stable used to be the final release of the devel distro
<ogra_> (would be interesting how many upgrades broke for people out there)
<sil2100> A while ago ;) At first stable was a manual channel for stable stuff from devel, but then a long while ago when we shaped up ubuntu-rtm it was decided that 14.09 will be stable (I think it was asac's decision or something)
<sil2100> It's like this since at least a few months
<ogra_> did we test stable to stable upgrades ?
<sil2100> You mean, the old stable to the new stable upgrades?
<ogra_> yes
<sil2100> Not sure, I know someone mentioned that stable only had really outdated images in it, but I guess it all happened behind the scenes
<sil2100> jibel: ^ do you know?
<ogra_> stable was utopic and most likely even ahead of rtm for a while
<ogra_> which means files had to go backwards on at least one upgrade
<ogra_> (not sure thats a use case we take into account)
<salih-emin> so according to what you told me ... there is a "messed" situation right now :P
<salih-emin> and the names devel, devel-proposed, stable
<salih-emin> should not be considered as standards
<gcollura> where can I report bugs againt the twitter web app in ubuntu-touch?
<popey> gcollura: dbarth_ ^
<ogra_> salih-emin, no, it is all fine ... devel is the last milestone of 15.04 ... stable is the last milestone of the fully QAed RTM distro
<ogra_> (RTM being the specifically stabilized 14.09 branch that we give to manufacturers)
<salih-emin> ogra_, thnx, so what channel should I track (install) on my Nexus 4, because I need to contribute back to the Greek Translations
<salih-emin> devel or somthing else ?
<ogra_> devel it quite outdated, i'd take devel-proposed, that will give you the latest code (but also the latest bugs indeed, you might hit issues)
<salih-emin> oh ok
<salih-emin> when do you think devel wiil be back on track (as mentiond in the wiki) and not be so outdated ?
<ogra_> soon
<ogra_> there should be a promotion within the next weeks ...
<salih-emin> ogra_, thnx !
<ogra_> and we will pull vivid (devel) into RTM soon as well
<dbarth_> gcollura: under webapps-core
<gcollura> thanks dbarth_ :)
<dbarth_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-core/+filebug
<dbarth_> just add [twitter] in the bug topic
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, if i look at the processlist on my phone i see that all my oxide-renderer processes seem to hardcode "--lang=en-US" ... despite me using de_DE ... is that something to fix in oxide ?
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, possibly
<jgdx> Elleo, hi, out of interest, why can't cutespotify abuse media-hub so that the app is kept alive?
<Elleo> jgdx: libspotify doesn't provide us with audio files unfortunately, it just provides packets of raw audio in a constant stream
<Elleo> jgdx: so media-hub would have to have libspotify integrated into it in someway for it to be able to play spotify tracks
<jgdx> Elleo, but could you not play 4:33 on repeat?
<jgdx> :p
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> unfortunately that doesn't stop the app getting suspended
<Elleo> it's only media-hub that continues running when something hands a file off to it, the originating app still gets suspended
<Elleo> (except for the music app which has a hard-coded exception to that rule)
<jgdx> clever
<Elleo> I was semi-tempted to write a spotify patch for music-app but that wouldn't really be sustainable, since music app's exception will go away as soon as media-hub can handle playlists
<Elleo> at the moment it has the exception because media-hub doesn't know what to do when it finishes playing a file, since it can't be given a playlist of things yet
<jgdx> right, I know there's a bug somewhere calling for playlist support
<Elleo> yeah
<lomi> Oh, I just has read on Twitter that BQ will only ship in end of the March... I very disappointed :( I'm waiting for it since about a month :)
<mcphail> lomi: that is depressing
<lomi> mcphail: Yeah, I am very sad now, I want it asap :D
<mcphail> lomi: you're not alone there
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, mind reporting a bug for that locale issue?
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, will do, i just wasnt sure if its a webapp-container issue or oxide
<chrisccoulson> I'm pretty sure it's an oxide bug. It looks like chromium only detects the locale on builds linked against glib (which we're not). Without that, it expects the embedder to pass in the locale, which we don't
<chrisccoulson> I wonder if that's always been broken or if it regressed at some point though
<chrisccoulson> I thought that would have been picked up when we added the translations for the Accept-Language header
<tsdgeos> sil2100: who can get us a rebuild of  ubuntu-keyboard package into the Qt 5.4.1 ppa? Elleo has found that it needs a rebuild and that it's the thing that fixes the crash Mirv found
<sil2100> tsdgeos: oh, we didn't have ubuntu-keyboard rebuilt?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: I can do it then - no changes needed?
<Elleo> sil2100: yep, no changes just a straight rebuild does the trick :)
<sil2100> Elleo, tsdgeos: thanks guys, let me do that then
<Elleo> sil2100: awesome, thanks :)
<sil2100> Yeah, I think Mirv only rebuilt maliit-keyboard, makes sense :)
<popey> tsdgeos: do you have any tips on debugging qml crashers? bug 1423185 for example
<ubot5> bug 1423185 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar app crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423185
<tsdgeos> popey: usually start by trying gdb/valgrind and see if it gives anything interesting
<tsdgeos> popey: usually it's not the qml crashing but the C++ plugins the qml exercises crashing
<popey> right.
<popey> tsdgeos: i find it somewhat opaque, how to run apps on the device under gdb, do you run it then attach, rather than run with gdb?
<tsdgeos> i this case
<tsdgeos>  #0  0xaeeaceb0 in RequestData::deleteLater() () from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/plugins/organizer/libqtorganizer_eds.so
<tsdgeos> so yeah the eds plugin is doing something weird
<tsdgeos> popey: yeah you can run them and then attach
<tsdgeos> or just start them from command line
<tsdgeos> gdb -args binary --desktop_file_hint=/path/to/its/desktop
<tsdgeos> you probably want to install symbols for libqtorganizer_eds.so and for libecal-1.2.so.16
<popey> ok
<shane> hi every, I have installed the ubuntu devel-proposed on my nexus 5 via multiroms and it all works fine apart from when I try to open an app it does not open this includes the core apps.  Ths nver happened before is there some restriction on the devel version
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> sounds more like a bu in your N5 install
<ogra_> *bug
<shane> thats odd cos I have uninstalled and reinstalled different roms but this still happens
<shane> scopes work fine
<ogra_> well, check the logs :)
<shane> ok
<shane> easier said then done when the termianl app dont even open
<ogra_> use adb
<ogra_> ot better phablet-shell
<ogra_> *or
<dobey> 14.09-proposed works fine on my n5
<studio_> hi
<studio_> how do i add the contacts from my sim card to the ubuntu phone?
<popey> studio_: I don't think we have that functionality, (do we bfiller ?)
<bfiller> studio_: don't have it yet, but working on it. Actually it's in a silo if you feel like testing it
<studio_> i don't understand bfiller
<studio_> ah ok
<popey> awesome
<bfiller> studio_: it's in a PPA basically but has not landed in the product yet. You can install packages from the ppa onto your phone if you are adventurous :) https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-027
<studio_> i thought i shouldn't work with sudo apt-get ... on my phone? now i am confused ...
<popey> hence "adventurous"
<studio_> ok
<bfiller> popey: just trying latest docviewer app, it's quite nice
<popey> yeah, it is.
<bfiller> popey: do you know if there is a way to hide the header when opening a pdf? seems it's always visible and cuts down on the space I have to see the doc
<popey> bfiller: we discussed this today in the meeting
<popey> and I asked design for input on it, as to what the right way to do it is
<popey> whether to do what the browser currently does, or if there's a new design pattern
<bfiller> popey: my quick and dirty design 2 cents is: do what the camera app and gallery does
<popey> (bugs welcome of course)
<bfiller> popey: which is have the header hidden when you open the doc, and single tapping on the doc will toggle the header visibility
<popey> ok, that was the suggestion sverzegnassi had actually.
<popey> thanks.
<bfiller> popey: np, in gallery we actually open the photo fullscreen, and then when tapping it we leave fullscreen and show the header
<bfiller> popey: might want to consider that as well
<popey> yeah, there's very little we use the header for
<popey> page number, menu only has goto and details
<popey> well, and back button
<bfiller> popey: seems to be much faster opening and rendering than pdfjs viewer app
<bfiller> popey: should I file a bug about the fullscreen thing?
<popey> bfiller: yeah, go on.
<bfiller> popey: will do
<popey> we aren't tracking it at the moment as it was just a conversation on irc an hour ago
<popey> cheers
<popey> thanks for testing
<bfiller> np
<popey> I'd be interested to see how much faster it is on an octacore device!
<popey> It should be able to detect number of cores and spin them all up to render multiple pages.
<ogra_> studio_, you can use apt or dpkg for single packages if you are very careful and make sure to make the image readonly again afterwards ... thats what i meant when i said apt is for developers working on the underlying system ...
<alexforsale> hello
<bfiller> popey: filed these 2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1428718 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1428721
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428718 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "opening a document should be fullscreen " [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428721 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "support orientation rotation" [Undecided,New]
<popey> bfiller: magic, thanks.
<tsdgeos> sil2100: there's something weird with the 12 ppa
<sil2100> tsdgeos: what's up?
<tsdgeos> i guess something needs a rebuild
<tsdgeos> dist-upgrading is asking me to uninstall unity8
<tsdgeos> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10540925/
<tsdgeos> sil2100: any idea how do i find whcih package is causing that?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: hm, strange thing, since if a newer version was published somewhere we would see it in the PPA
<tsdgeos> yeah that was what i was wondering
<tsdgeos> i remembered those ("new version") markers
<tsdgeos> sil2100: it's qtmir
<tsdgeos> i had to go
<tsdgeos> sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin=0.4.4+15.04.20150227.1-0ubuntu2~test1+disabletests qtmir-android=0.4.4+15.04.20150227.1-0ubuntu2~test1+disabletests
<sil2100> So you had to force the version? That's strange
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> apt thinks the one in vivid is newer
<tsdgeos> sil2100: this is apt-cache policy http://paste.ubuntu.com/10541001/
<sil2100> tsdgeos: 0.4.4+15.04.20150227.1bzr333pkg0vivid77-0ubuntu1 looks like something you installed locally!
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> may be
<tsdgeos> i've been messing around a bit
 * tsdgeos hides
<sil2100> Ok, so that answers everything ;)
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> Elleo: using ppa 12 i still get maliit to crash all the time
<tsdgeos> but a rebuilt ubuntu-keyboard is there :S
<Elleo> tsdgeos: odd; not sure why it'd be different to my local build against 5.4.1 :/
<Elleo> tsdgeos: will take another look as soon as I've finished what I'm working on at the moment
<tsdgeos> cool
<bfiller> renatu: studio_ is testing the SIM card import silo
<bfiller> renatu: under what conditions will the buton show up? does contact list need to be empty?
<brendand> barry, quick question, is the automatic/manual download setting in the dbus api?
<barry> brendand: yep
<brendand> barry, ah yeah, SetSetting
<barry> brendand: right.  using the auto_download key
<brendand> barry, we seem to be putting these scripts in our new ubuntu-ota-tests project. would you prefer them to be in ubuntu-system-image?
<barry> brendand: for now, putting them in ubuntu-ota-tests is fine
<DonkeyHotei> Tassadar: are you around?
<Tassadar> yes
<DonkeyHotei> Tassadar: i used phablet-dev-bootstrap but the lunch command has no option for hammerhead
<Tassadar> I have no idea what does phablet-dev-bootstrap do
<DonkeyHotei> fetches a build tree
<Tassadar> well I got that, but I dunno which one or which branch does it uses)
<DonkeyHotei> where do i get the sources you're using?
<renatu> bfiller, yes contact list empty
<Tassadar> you can try just doing "lunch aosp_hammerhead-userdebug"
<Tassadar> maybe it just isn't in the list
<renatu> bfiller, otherwise you can use the header button
<renatu> bfiller, the button will appear on the list if the contact list is empty and your simcard has contacts
<bfiller> renatu: yeah I see it
<bfiller> renatu: although I have no contacts on my sim card but it still shows up
<renatu> bfiller, do you have the button on contact list?
<renatu> bfiller, the button on the header will be always visible
<DonkeyHotei> Default revision phablet-trusty not found in android_device_lge_hammerhead. Bailing.
<DonkeyHotei> Tassadar: ^
<DonkeyHotei> is there an option to lunch to select a different revision?
<Tassadar> trusty? that's weird
<Tassadar> we're on utopic already :)
<DonkeyHotei> Tassadar: how do i change that?
<dobey> hmm
<Tassadar> not sure, but you can just clone https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp%2Fdevice%2Flge%2Fhammerhead.git;a=summary branch  	phablet-4.4.2_r1 into device/lge/hammerhead in your tree
<DonkeyHotei> Tassadar: "Use the ROOMSERVICE_BRANCHES environment variable to specify a list of fallback branches."
<danielholm> Hey, what revision would I have to use to get rid of developer mode?
<danielholm> My screen is broken and I want to use my old phone as something else. In Android I have a mouse connected and I thought I might run Ubuntu on it (Nexus 4). But I have to get rid of developer mode. And I Dualboot.
<studio_> i have a "small" problem, my image is rw and i can't save changings in /etc/apt/sources.list with nano. is that problem comming from nano?
<dobey> danielholm: why do you need to get rid of developer mode?
<dobey> studio_: you used sudo to edit the file right? and you should probably just create a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ instead, but you have to have elevated permissions to edit files in /etc, the same as on any Ubuntu system
<danielholm> dobey: becaose my screen is broken. No touch.
<studio_> "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and i can't save
<dobey> danielholm: do you want to replace everything with just ubuntu on it?
<danielholm> dobey: the display, as such, does however work.
<danielholm> dobey: No, only Ubuntu. But I can't connect to it without developer mode off, right? To get the developer tools in Android I had to dissamble my other Nexus 4 and switch display for that only, and I don't want to do that again.
<studio_> dobey, "sudo mount -o remount,rw /" and "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-027" was not working
<danielholm> dobey: What am I saying, I want to continue to dualboot
<studio_> then i tried "phablet-config writable-image" and after reboot "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<dobey> danielholm: if you want dual boot then i don't know what to tell you. i have no idea how to do that, outside of using multirom. dual booting otherwise is not really well maintained
<danielholm> dobey: yeah.. I do use multirom. But if I just can install a revision before developer mode became default I'm fine
<dobey> danielholm: i don't know anything about that. i only use ubuntu myself
<danielholm> dobey: So I got it installed and all, I just can't remeber when it became default. Trying utopic r83 now
<dobey> danielholm: don't use utopic channel
<danielholm> dobey: n?
<danielholm> dobey: no? *
<dobey> danielholm: it's old and no utopic images are built any more afaik. utopic was released almost 6 months ago. if you want a stable image use the "stable" channel
<danielholm> dobey: I would like to run Trusty, but can't install it from either dualboot or multiriom
<dobey> danielholm: you can't use trusty because there are no trusty images any more
<danielholm> dobey: I don't really care about stable, I just want to get rid of developer mode
<danielholm> dobey: Yeah, I kinda figured.
<dobey> danielholm: or are you saying you want to use actual ubuntu, and not the ubuntu phone images?
<dobey> i have no idea why you want to get rid of developer mode or what you mean by that exactly. in ubuntu you can just turn it off in system-settings
<danielholm> dobey: I will run ubuntu phone images, but with write activated and use it for something fun. dont know what yet, but something, haha
<dobey> well you must enable developer mode to connect to it with adb over usb
<danielholm> dobey: Yes. That's what I am trying to do.
<danielholm> dobey: but I did actually get in now with the oldest rev of utopic, so I guess I'm fine. But damn how I forgot the UI froze
<danielholm> how it froze*
<Elleo> tsdgeos: can you double check that the ubuntu-keyboard package got upgraded (e.g. run "dpkg -s ubuntu-keyboard" and verify that the version is "0.99.trunk.phablet2+15.04.20150227-0ubuntu2~vivid1~test1")?
<Elleo> tsdgeos: as I've just installed from the silo and haven't had a crash yet
<tsdgeos> Elleo: sure
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> 0.99.trunk.phablet2+15.04.20150227-0ubuntu2~vivid1~test1
<tsdgeos> but i had some other issues because my phone was unclean
<tsdgeos> let me flash and do a clean upgrade to the ppa
<danielholm> dobey: So thanks, but I got it covered. Take care, mate
<ogra_> studio_, nano not working is an adb issue ... adb swallows some control chars nano needs
<ogra_> studio_, use vi
<Elleo> tsdgeos: okay, thanks
<dobey> studio_: also, add-apt-repository worked fine
<elopio> tedg: how can I make url-dispatcher work on desktop?
<dobey> studio_: the problem is that the PPA you added, has no packages, and even if it did, they would be for vivid, not ubuntu-rtm/14.09 (assuming you are using the stable channel)
<elopio> tedg: I get: gvfs-open: addressbook:///create?callback=dialer-app.desktop&phone=%20: error opening location: The specified location is not supported
<dobey> elopio: is the contacts app installed?
<studio_> the problem is, i think, id adds utopic and not vivid
<dobey> studio_: no, it's vivid
<studio_> no
<tedg> elopio, Uh, you'll need to change the Qt backend to use it.
<dobey> studio_: but that PPA has no packages
<tedg> elopio, The QPA plugin is who decides how to route URLs there.
<dobey> err, oh it does have a package
<dobey> studio_: it's for vivid: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-027/+packages
<elopio> dobey: it is. tedg: can you tell me how to do it?
<tedg> elopio, I'm not sure honestly, steal the code from the qpa-mir plugin. But I'm not sure where that is.
<tedg> I think that tsdgeos might have worked on that.
<studio_> it says: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-027/ubuntu utopic main
 * elopio peaks at mir.
<elopio> thanks for the pointers.
<elopio> tsdgeos: still around?
<tsdgeos> elopio: yeah
<elopio> tsdgeos: do you know how to change qpa to use url-dispatcher on desktop?
<tsdgeos> i did some of that stuff
<tsdgeos> but it was long ago :D
<tsdgeos> elopio: not without spending some time on it
<dobey> studio_: what channel does system-image-cli -i say you are on?
<elopio> tsdgeos: do you know who did it for touch? or pointers to files would work too.
<tsdgeos> elopio: probably i did it for touch
<tsdgeos> elopio: basically it's a hook somewhere
<tsdgeos> let me try to do a gre
<tsdgeos> p
<elopio> tsdgeos: thanks.
<tsdgeos> elopio: ./src/ubuntumirclient/platformservices.cpp in qtubuntu
<tsdgeos> i guess you can try forcing the use of the qtubuntu qpa on desktop
<tsdgeos> not sure if that'll explode or not
<elopio> it's worth a try.
<elopio> tsdgeos: If you meant something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10541870/
<elopio> yes, it explodes.
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> it's ubuntumirclient
<tsdgeos> so yeah it'll explode
<tsdgeos> because you're not under mir
<tsdgeos> no?
<tsdgeos> or are you?
 * tsdgeos has no clue what you're trying to do :D
<elopio> tsdgeos: no, I have no mir.
<elopio> tsdgeos: I'm trying to open the messaging app from the dialer app in desktop.
<tsdgeos> elopio: but under X11/unity7
<elopio> tsdgeos: yes, x11 unity7
<elopio> tsdgeos: actually, the goal is to do it in an xvfb
<elopio> but as there is no mir xvfb, it will blow anyway.
<tsdgeos> then yeah you need some qpa work so that Qt knows what thoseurls mean
<elopio> tsdgeos: with a mir virtual frame buffer, I would just need to use this ubuntumirclient, right?
<tsdgeos> elopio: probably
<tsdgeos> Elleo: crashes like crazy here :/
 * tsdgeos eods kind of late
<elopio> tedg: is that something we can request from your team? a qpa that lets us use url-dispatcher but doesn't require mir?
<bfiller> renatu: studio_ is testing the silo and has contacts on his sim card
<bfiller> renatu: but the list is showing up empty in the address book app
<bfiller> renatu: he ran this command /usr/share/ofono/scripts/test-phonebook /ril_0 and it shows many contacts in vcard format
<bfiller> renatu: it's on the krillin, using latest vivid image
<renatu> studio_, which phone are you using?
<studio_> bq e4.5
<renatu> studio_, how many sims do you have?
<studio_> in the moment one
<DonkeyHotei> so it's a dual-sim phone?
<studio_> first slot
<renatu> studio_, yes the same as me
<studio_> i mean upper slot for the first slot
<renatu> studio_, did you reboot the phone after insert the sim?
<studio_> yes
<renatu> studio_, ok I do not have any idea what is happening I will try to reproduce the problem here
<bfiller> renatu: anything from dbus monitoring that we can see from logs? like if the contacts are getting returned to the app? or the app log?
<studio_> idea, no, i just switched to 15.04. i toought it is also working on 14.10 (09) but it was not
<renatu> bfiller, no probably I will need to add debug in the app
<studio_> i can now import "google" contacts, but not from the sim card
<renatu> is working fine for me
<renatu> but probably studio_ has something different
<bfiller> renatu: does import happen over dbus?
<renatu> bfiller, it uses the ofono dbus interface to retrieve the contacts
<renatu> but if the script is returning contacts
<renatu> the app is receiving the contacts
<studio_> as i told bfiller, there are contacts on the sim card for exp: BEGIN:VCARD
<studio_> VERSION:3.0
<studio_> FN:Deutsche Bahn
<studio_> TEL;TYPE=VOICE:11861
<studio_> END:VCARD
<renatu> studio_, after you "click on the import from sim button" the list appear empty correct?
<studio_> "click on the import from sim button" this is missing
<renatu> studio_, there is a button in the app header (a arrow pointing down)
<renatu> studio_, can you see that?
<studio_> taht makes a blank screen
<renatu> yes this should have all your contacts there
<bfiller> studio_: totally blank? or just the results are blank?
<bfiller> studio_: it should say "Import contacts" in the header
<studio_> blank, white, no otions
<bfiller> hmn
<renatu> studio_, can you paste the app log
<ogra_> and you are 100% sure you are on 15.04 ?
<ogra_> (this likely needs the devel-proposed channel)
<studio_> renatu, how to make the log? ogra_, yes
<bfiller> studio_: run "apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1" and "apt-cache policy "
<bfiller> oops
<bfiller> apt-cache policy address-book-app
<studio_> ~$ apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1
<studio_> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1:
<studio_>   Installed: 0.2+15.04.20150305-0ubuntu1
<studio_>   Candidate: 0.2+15.04.20150305-0ubuntu1
<studio_>   Version table:
<studio_>  *** 0.2+15.04.20150305-0ubuntu1 0
<studio_>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-027/ubuntu/ vivid/main armhf Packages
<studio_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<studio_>      0.2+15.04.20150226-0ubuntu1 0
<studio_>         500 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ vivid/universe armhf Packages
<renatu> studio_, please paste the content of .cache/upstart/application-legacy-address-book-app-.log in : http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<studio_> do i need an account for *.ubuntu.com?
<renatu> studio_, no
<studio_> made it
<ogra_> well, paste the url here :)
<studio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10542538/
<renatu> studio_, I need the application log from: .cache/upstart/application-legacy-address-book-app-.log
<ogra_> we really should pre-install pastebinit in the devel distro
<kenvandine> ogra_, +1
<kenvandine> i know i always install it :)
<ogra_> it just has the danger in it that we forget to remove it
<ogra_> could be quite some security issue to ship it on an enduser device
<kenvandine> well, nobody can run it without developer mode :)
<kenvandine> but yeah
<studio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10542602/
<studio_> sorry, this is my first time i made that, i hope it is ok?
<ogra_> studio_, you are doing quite well :)
<ogra_> "Fail to import contacts from: "/ril_0""
<renatu> studio_, yes the log shows that it fails to import from the sim
<renatu> studio_, I need to check with ofono guys what can cause that
<ogra_> renatu, bfiller, i know studio_ i german, could it be related to special chars ?
<ogra_> s/i/is/
<ogra_> i.e missing utf-8 conversion etc
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> why is nano even seeded in ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> dobey, it isnt ... it is seeded in ubuntu-minimal
<ogra_> we just inherit it
<bfiller> ogra_: hmn, possible
<dobey> oh :-/
<ogra_> dobey, file a bug against livecd-rootfs ...
<bfiller> renatu: lets figure out how to enable more debugging
<ogra_> we could apt-get purge it at the end of the image build i guess
<dobey> well that will want to remove the metapackages too
<ogra_> hmm, true
<renatu> rsalveti, do you know how to get ofono debug?
<ogra_> dobey, oh ... it is *actually* seeded in touch ...
<DonkeyHotei> where are kernel configs stored in the local repo?
<dobey> ogra_: i guess we should drop it from that seed no?
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, not sure we store them there ... for the oficial nexus builds we use kernel packages from the archive
<DonkeyHotei> how exactly are those pulled in?
<ogra_> dobey, i would like to have a small discussion ... i'll try to not forget to bring it up tomorrow on the ML
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, some build script downloads them from the archive
<ogra_> (the binaries)
<dobey> ogra_: sure
<DonkeyHotei> for non-mako, this would be from a ppa?
<ogra_> no, you can use your devices kernel tree
<DonkeyHotei> where is that set?
<ogra_> i dont think the modifications are outside of the specific device trees
<ogra_> no idea ...
<renatu> studio_, I will try to reproduce the problem here, Thanks for your help. I will ping you as soon as I have a new version
<ogra_> i rarely touch the android side
<DonkeyHotei> so it just grabs the kernel from aosp?
<ogra_> i think so
<ogra_> no idea how the hammerhead build is done
<studio_> renatu, i try to help where i can, because i also get help here :)
<popey> renatu: we have a crash in calendar which looks like it could actually be in eds.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1423185
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1423185 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar app crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> renatu: we are able to trigger crashes in calendar _really_ easily now.
<popey> renatu: just enable syncing, open calendar and switch view before the events appear.
<popey> renatu: I plan to test some more tomorrow morning, and will try and get some kind of backtrace, but wondered if you could take a look also, as it seems to not be calendar itself.
<renatu> popey, I will take a look, thanks
<popey> thank you.
<studio_> may i can ask again how to add more space for my device with a ext4 formated sd card, sorry, my log was deleted and i can't review ... i found this, but it was also closed: "http://askubuntu.com/questions/589622/changes-to-fstab-overwritten-after-reboot-ubuntu-touch-15-04-r1-on-a-nexus-7" my problem is where to find the real fstab?
<dobey> studio_: it would probably be better to re-enable automount for it instead of trying to tweak fstab
<tedg> elopio, No, not really. I'm not sure who would do that, it's basically throw away as no one would need that for any production situation.
<elopio> tedg: not throw aways, testability helpers :)
<studio_> dobey, how to automount on Ubuntu-Touch 15.04 with ext4? is there something i can read?
<dobey> studio_: find the change which disabled it, and revert it?
<studio_> "find the change which disabled it" come on, you are funny, where can i read about this?
<dobey> in the change log for the sources for the related packages?
<tedg> elopio, I think you guys should focus on getting a mirfb, that's more generally useful than continuing to work around it with xvfb.
<dobey> it's probably a udev rule change
<elopio> tedg: I agree with that. I'm just looking for a plan B.
<studio_> for me it is not easy, why it can't be changed by the devs?
<elopio> tedg: I will push for mirfb first.
<studio_> i'd like to try by myself, but i need stuff to read ...
<dobey> studio_: it was explicitly disabled for some reason, as you were told already several days ago. i don't know the exact reason for it, or if there's any documentation on why/how it was done.
<studio_> dobey, when you write "find the change which disabled it", where do begin to read?
<dobey> i already answered that
<studio_> where do i find informations about the real fstab in ubuntu touch?
<dobey> fstab is probably some android majick
<dobey> oh no, but probably generated to deal with the android lxc
<popey> ogra said the other day that fstab is generated on boot
<popey> so if you modify it, it gets overwritten
<studio_> ok, but where to find? to close "http://askubuntu.com/questions/589622/changes-to-fstab-overwritten-after-reboot-ubuntu-touch-15-04-r1-on-a-nexus-7" was also not the right decission ...
<popey> its closed because AU don't support unreleased versions of ubuntu
<popey> it even says that on the page
<studio_> but we are here for unreleased versions, right?
<popey> askubuntu has its own rules
<studio_> therefore i ask here
<dobey> omfg
<studio_> dobey, sorry, i lost my log from the last chat, therefore i can't read how to mount the ext4 formated sd-card
<studio_> :(
<popey> the channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dobey> the channel also has rules, though they aren't all the same as those of askubuntu
<studio_> popey, thanks :)
<darthweezer> hello
<darthweezer> I am trying to install ubuntu on my zte nt8000 phone and seem to be having a bit of a difficult time. It is rooted and as far as I can see ready to go just can not seem to get the terminal cmds right if that makes sense
<elimisteve> Any new rumors on when Meizu will talk about Ubuntu Touch loud and proud? I'm disappointed at the minimal coverage of UT on the MX4, and that nothing has been clarified about Ubuntu Flyme OS, whether the phone will just run Ubuntu or dual-boot with Android, or what, at MWC
<elimisteve> doesn't seem like Ubuntu on the MX4 has "announced" at MWC
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-06
<popey> elimisteve: sure it was
<popey> elimisteve: loads of photos and video posted online from MWC showing the MX4
<popey> elimisteve: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl4R-iI9JHQ
<popey> elimisteve: the phone runs Ubuntu. There may be flyme services on top which match the Android FlyMe services, but it's Ubuntu
<yacuken> Hi all
<nhaines> Hi
<yacuken> (Sorry for my bad English) I started to read wiki on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidDevel. I'm interested in patches section. But ufp-export not found on Launchpad. This script deprecated?
<nhaines> You're going to want to use the new porting guide: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<DonkeyHotei> cm-10 is not used anymore anyway
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: on the nexus 5, is bluetooth completely dead, or just not meaningfully functional?
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: appears to not be detected.  But I can reboot my phone and do any tests you like.
<DonkeyHotei> your phone is dual-boot?
<nhaines> Yup.
<DonkeyHotei> can you get me a listing of /sys/devices and /sys/devices/platform?
<yacuken> nhaines: thanks
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: yup!
<nhaines> yacuken: my pleasure.
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10547939/
<DonkeyHotei> oh geez, can the answer really be that simple?
<nhaines> Let's hope so!
<nhaines> I mean, it's totally obvious now.  But maybe for the logs and everyone else in the channel you should spell it out.
<DonkeyHotei> the platform device is not there
<DonkeyHotei> is there a /proc/bluetooth?
<nhaines> Yes.
<nhaines> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo ls /proc/bluetooth/
<nhaines> sleep
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: can you type "rfkill list" ?
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10548317/
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: lsmod?
<nhaines> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo lsmod
<nhaines> Module                  Size  Used by
<nhaines> bcmdhd                571716  -2
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: ^^
<angry_m4n> hello !
<DonkeyHotei> hi
<angry_m4n> sup Hotei
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning, dholbach.
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: anything more I can do to help?
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: i'm looking through sources atm, might find something
<gaspa> hi, did anyone experience a "cannot find ubuntu-click" error on a newly created project?
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: might save me a bit of time if cyphermox were around
<angry_m4n> hi gaspa , did you get framework related error message as well?
<gaspa> angry_m4n, seems not,  i got something like: "09:26:57: Could not find the manifest.json file in /home/gaspa/Projects/build-prova-myinstance_GCC_i386_ubuntu_sdk_14_10_utopic-Debug/.ubuntu-sdk-deploy." , but maybe related to the one above...
<DonkeyHotei> if i could get a dmesg and/or syslog from a mako/nexus4, that might help me atm
<nhaines> Wish I had one.
<angry_m4n> i was getting similar error messages i could solve it by chosing different project ( by hit n trial )
<gaspa> lol :)
<angry_m4n> use the project that creates a .manifest file by default..might solve ur issue
<DonkeyHotei> ok, in desktop ubuntu, bluetooth device drivers live in the kernel, but in android they appear to live in userspace, and i don't see either in ubuntu-touch. is anyone around who can shed light on this?
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: they live in the LXC container running the Android kernel, and then libhybris does the thing and then it works.
<popey> "the thing"
<popey> libhybris is *magic*
<nhaines> popey: it's probably exactly that easy.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> but ubuntu uses a bluetooth stack that depends on kernel drivers
<DonkeyHotei> and cyphermox said libhybris isn't being used for bt
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: I suspect https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/#anchor4 will be elucidating.
<nhaines> Oh?  I'd heard differently.  Hrml.
<nhaines> Maybe Tassadar knows!
<popey> Well, bluetooth is well supported in the kernel.
<popey> unlike gps/gsm stuff
<nhaines> popey: DonkeyHotei is investigating Bluetooth support for the Nexus 5.
<popey> super
<nhaines> I keep meaning to ask him why, since he doesn't have one, but I don't want him to think about it too deeply.
<popey> I'm looking forward to ports to Sony devices
<popey> they look pretty
<popey> and have nice cameras
<nhaines> At SCALE whenever someone asked me how it was running on my N5, I said it was the nicest hardware to run Ubuntu on if they hated Bluetooth.
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: that stuck in my mind
<elimisteve> nhaines: hopefully that changes soon with UT running on the MX4 :-)
<dpm> mardy, on bug 1195274, where is the documentation in d.u.c and from which package it's generated?
<ubot5> bug 1195274 in accounts-qml-module (Ubuntu) "Please create a documentation package" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195274
<mardy> dpm: it's generated from accounts-qml-module, and it's at https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts/
<dpm> mardy, so is all the source documentation included in accounts-qml-module instead of a dedicated -doc package?
<elimisteve> if I can get the MX4 here in the US for ~$350 some time in the next few months, I think I will
<elimisteve> I want an Ubuntu server in my pocket
<mardy> dpm: ah, no, there is a -doc package: accounts-qml-module-doc
<elimisteve> and a device where I can write native mobile apps in Go that run on it
<DonkeyHotei> popey: the thing is, bt clearly works on mako, yet i see no kernel driver for it
<DonkeyHotei> elimisteve: that's as much as some i3 laptops
<dpm> mardy, ok, got it, thanks
<nhaines> willcooke: good morning!  How was MWC?
<willcooke> hey nhaines.  Really long week, tough on my old feet :)  But it was AWESOME!
<nhaines> So happy to hear it.  :)
<willcooke> People were clapping the convergence demo
<willcooke> :D
<nhaines> Ooh.  :D
<elimisteve> DonkeyHotei: $350? Yes, like the Chromebook I'm running right now :-)
<elimisteve> willcooke: sweet! Who got to see that demo? Was this an on-stage presentation, or were you in a booth?
<nhaines> willcooke: what would I have to do to my Nexus 5 if I wanted to run a desktop app on it today?
<elimisteve> willcooke: (2) When do you think some of that convergence-y code will be available in mainline? The UbuntuOnAir video from a couple days ago made it sound like this summer-ish?
<willcooke> elimisteve, on the stand, publically
<willcooke> *publicly
<elimisteve> stand? stage?
<willcooke> s/stand/booth
<DonkeyHotei> elimisteve: acer had windows machines for that
<elimisteve> cool
<willcooke> nhaines, not sure if the N5 is supported, but if is you'd need to run devel-proposed channel, and you'd be good to go
<nhaines> willcooke: it's not, but there's a build server anyway, <3 Tassadar.
<nhaines> willcooke: Do you just launch something from the Terminal?
<popey> willcooke:  you feature in this super video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl4R-iI9JHQ
<popey> ~3m40 in
<willcooke> popey, I saw that video - I sound like a jibbering idiot
<popey> hahah
<willcooke> in my defence, I was drunk
<willcooke> ;) jk
<willcooke> I am just a jibbering idiot
<tsdgeos> Elleo: i did try for a second time a clean devel-proposed + the qt ppa and maliit-server is still crashing all the time :/
<popey> confirmed
<willcooke> nhaines, gsettings set com.canonical.unity8 usage-mode [automatic|staged|windowed]
<willcooke> nhaines, ^^^ from memory, so might be wrong
<willcooke> I'll get instructions up next week
<nhaines> willcooke: that's good to know!  At the moment, it's the XMir bits I'm more interested in than windows mode.
<elimisteve> popey: anyone create a syncthing front-end on Ubuntu Touch yet, as far as you've heard?
<popey> not that I have seen
<nhaines> The trouble with windowed mode is I haven't yet found any way to resize existing windows.  :)
<willcooke> nhaines, ack - Xmir is in mlankhorst's ppa
<willcooke> nhaines, but he's not happy with it quite yet
<willcooke> sooooooon
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> nhaines, windows do resize but the controls are very hard to get hold of, only a couple of pixels wide
<willcooke> nhaines, and maximising a window can lead to it becoming un-movable
<willcooke> nhaines, easy enough to fix
<nhaines> Ooh, I never seemed to see the cursor change on my laptop in a live session with Unity 8, so I just assumed it was on the todo list.
<nhaines> When I get a maximized window I can't move, I just foreground another window, and then drag the problem window down!  :D
<nhaines> I know all the really exciting hard work is end-user-invisible, so I'm sure it's all progressing pretty well.  :)
<ogra_> willcooke, do you expect us to put that in the default phone image ?
<ogra_> (i assume it will pull in megabytes of Xorg packages)
<ogra_> (regarding your "soon" :) )
<willcooke> ogra_, don't think it would be, but meh - why not.  Storage is cheap ;)
<ogra_> not on phones
<ogra_> :)
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> Do you want to run X apps or not?!?  Sheesh, you guys. ;D
<ogra_> i dont
<ogra_> but others seem to
<willcooke> hehe
<ogra_> i wonder if we need a second image for this
<willcooke> actually, *loads* of people asked about the terminal
<ogra_> you really dont want to have this on low end phones where you perhaps only have 8G storage in total
<ogra_> (and already eat 3-4G for the system)
<willcooke> ogra_, we should be able to clickifiy it, right?
 * willcooke adds that as a user story 
<ogra_> well, perhaps ... it would have to be unconfined
<willcooke> ahh, yes
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> more thinking required
<ogra_> willcooke, there is more ... i.e. xorg will pull in dbus behavior we dont want on the phone image (differemt dbus-launch command for example)
<nhaines> I think a clickified convergent experience would be sorta neat.
<ogra_> this wont just be "flick a switch"
<ogra_> packages of functionality will clash, that will take time to sort out
<ogra_> (take that into your story too :) )
<ogra_> s/of/or/
<willcooke> ogra_, rickspencer3 has asked me to curate a list of all the things we still need to do in order to get the feature "finished" - so mind sparing me 30 mins next week to list your concerns and issues?
<willcooke> seb128, you too ^^ :)
<ogra_> willcooke, well, i cant predict all issues, none will be unsolvable, but we will have to solve them first most likely :)
<willcooke> ogra_, sure, not asking for all issues - but you obviously have some ideas here, so would be good to make sure I capture them
<ogra_> it is a matter of trying and collecting info
<ogra_> for that we will need an image where we can go wild
<seb128> willcooke, the feature being xmir?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> in the phone image
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, first we should get it on desktop-next iso imho
<seb128> it's more useful there
<seb128> and less disruptive
<ogra_> right, but we need to knwo how it interacts with the system modifications on the phone
<ogra_> since it is supposed to land there too eventually
 * willcooke is moving to the gate - bbl
<seb128> right
<nhaines> I really do like the Today scope.  It's replaced the Weather Channel scope for me as my favorite scope.  :)
<Elleo> tsdgeos: strange :/ are you testing on mako or krillin?
<tsdgeos> Elleo: nexus4
<Elleo> okay, that's what I'm using too
<Elleo> I might have had a few extra things installed from testing something else beforw, so I'll try with a blank slate
<Elleo> tsdgeos: could you also upload your latest crash file, just so we can be sure its happening in the same place?
<Add_> Any guys here on an active porting project?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Day of Unplugging! :-D
<DonkeyHotei> can someone with a mako/nexus4 please pastebin syslog?
<mardy> any idea why "adb shell" returns "error: closed"?
<abeato> mardy, you need to unlock the phone before using adb nowadays
<mardy> abeato: like explained here? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<mardy> abeato: it tells me it's already unlocked
<abeato> mardy, no, I was talking about simply unlocking the screen, and you need developer mode activated too
 * abeato guessing ubuntu already installed on the phone :)
<mardy> abeato: yes, it's installed :-) I'll try that, thanks!
<abeato> np
<mardy> abeato: indeed, that was it
<ogra_> ricmm, sabdfl is asking about a location service crash in #ubuntu-desktop ... bu 1419405 ... looks like platform-api kills it there ...
<ogra_> *bug 1419405
<ubot5> bug 1419405 in indicator-location (Ubuntu) "indicator-location-service crashed with SIGABRT in internal::ToBackend::exit_module()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1419405
<ogra_> is that because the dummy provider isnt running ?
<studio_> hi
<popey> hi
<popey> studio_: i have a message from renatu for you...
<renatu> hi
<popey> oh. there he is
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10550273/
<popey> to save renatu typing ㋛
<renatu> thanks :D
<studio_> how to update only this one package? normally i make "sudo apt-get upgrade", but i shouldn't do that right?
<ogra_> you use apt-get install
<studio_> ok
<studio_> hmm, now i have import from sim card, but it tells me sim card is empty?
<ogra_> well, wait for bfiller to show up ... he can probably help you
<studio_> ok
<studio_> no, wait, now i can see all contacts! :)
<ogra_> ah, just took a while
<studio_> cool :)
<ogra_> sim cards are perhaps not the fastest interface :)
<studio_> cool, was able to import all contacts from the sim card. many thanks :
<popey> nice!
<popey> thanks for testing studio_
<studio_> np :)
<ogra_> let bfiller and renatu know :)
<renatu> studio_, thanks
<studio_> ok, bbl :)
<studio_> bye
<jjkl> hello everybody
<popey> hi
<jack__> how can ic aht here |??
<jack__> hello
<jack__> anybody here ??
<popey> yes
<jack__> oh nice
<jack__> hi popey
<popey> hello
<jack__> could you help me ?
<popey> dunno, depends what you need help with.
<popey> Mindreading, I don't do.
<jack__> i have galaxy tab p7500 but i found that ubuntu touch is only for p4wifi how can i install ubuntu on my tab
<popey> you'd need to port it.
<popey> we have a porting guide
<popey> It's not a simple / straightforward process.
<popey> Or you can find someone else to do the port for you.
<jack__> i falshed the cm10 but for p4 and install ubuntu but i couldn't succed
<jack__> COULD ANYONE INSTALL UBUNTU ON P7500 TAB ?
<jack__> anybody there ??
<popey> jack__: dude, I answered you!
<jack__> ok thanks
<jack__> i described my issue if you see that
<jack__> i can explain again would you ?
<popey> jack__: I answered you. Can you not see the answer above?
<bregma> the webbrowser-app is broken on the Unity 8 desktop trying to look for a non-existent X server, anyone know who can look at that?
<popey> bregma: oSoMoN
<jack__> popey: i can't see your comment
<popey> jack__: http://imgur.com/wtQsLqy
<popey> jack__: it looks like there is no port for p7500, but you could port it, or someone else could port it.
<Elleo> tsdgeos: made some progress! with a completely clean install the crashes do still happen, however after installing the ubuntu-keyboard-autopilot package they stop (which is why it was working for me previously, because I usually have that installed); so I suspect it's some dependency of that package which actually solves the problem and should be added as a dep to the ubuntu-keyboard package
<oSoMoN> bregma, can you please file a bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+filebug with relevant info?
<tsdgeos> Elleo: wow, that's weird :D
<jack__> how can i learn to port ? could you give me the link ?
<Elleo> tsdgeos: now I just have to figure out why that's the case with 5.4.1 and not 5.4.0 and which package it is we need
<popey> jack__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<bregma> oSoMoN, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1429135
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429135 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webbrowser-app crashed with SIGSEGV in XQueryExtension()" [Medium,New]
<oSoMoN> bregma, thanks, will take a look
<jack__> popey : thanks alot popey i try it now ;)
<popey> jack__: no problem
<Elleo> tsdgeos: looks like I spoke too soon :P after restarting its now back to crashing again :/
<tsdgeos> :/
<jack__> popey: sorry it's complicated is there any other way ?
<jack__> popey:i managed to install ubuntu but it installed in my data folder at root
<jack__> popey:i can see all of ubuntu touch conent but they are all in data/ubuntu
<jack__> popey:i can't install it in my root
<adrian47> I have 4.1MB boot partition and 6.7MB boot.img file, someone has idea what can i do?
<jack__> popey: are you there ?
<popey> jack__: sorry, went to get some lunch
<popey> jack__: yes, it's complicated, I said that
<dobey> jack__: you can't just put an existing image for another device on your device. you must build the proper kernel with proper drivers and create a new image specifically for your device, then flash it on
<jack__> which device is nice ?
<jack__> i don't know about porting and cooking
<dobey> then you'll have to wait until someone else with the same device, does the work
<jack__> hi dobey ok but i managed to install ubuntu
<jack__> but i boot into cm10 and all of ubuntu touch contents installed in data/ubuntu
<jack__> if i copy it's contents to root is there any hope
<popey> thats not how it work
<jack__> i'm newb help me please
<dobey> no you didn't install ubuntu
<dobey> i don't know what data you put in the data/ubuntu/ folder, but that is not how you install ubuntu
<popey> jack__: you have the answers.
<popey> jack__: port it, or find someone else to port it, or buy a different device (like a nexus 4)
<jack__> no i didn't put it i installed ubuntu in cwm then i see all of it's contents in data/ubuntu
<dobey> no
<popey> jack__: it doesn't work like that.
<dobey> there is no image for your device, so you can't have installed it
<Elleo> jack__: it's possible that you might have setup an ubuntu chroot on android, that's a completely different thing to installing ubuntu touch though
<jack__> but p4wifi is very similler to p4 as you know
<jack__> i even succeed to install p4wifi stock firmware on my tab
<jack__> but what is the difference between two device ?
<sil2100> tsdgeos, Elleo: hmmm, I just installed Qt 5.4.1 from the silo PPA on my vivid phone and maliit is still crashing
<sil2100> Is that only on my phone? (krillin)
<Elleo> sil2100: no, the rebuild doesn't fix it, that was just coincidental
<Elleo> sil2100: at some point after having it installed it seems to stop crashing
<sil2100> Ah, ok :)
<dobey> jack__: generally, drivers. i don't know the exact differences. but you need an image built specifically for that device, and one does not exist.
<Elleo> sil2100: but I have no clue why
<sil2100> hmmm
<Elleo> sil2100: I hate this bug :P
<sil2100> heh ;)
<jack__> ok so there is no way except porting it this right ?
<dobey> jack__: as we've already said several times, yes, it must be ported
<jack__> how can i learn porting is there any site for training i love these stuffs
<dobey> jack__: again, that was already answered and you were pointed to the porting guide link, which is also in the channel topic
<jack__> you're right but i can't start it from it's level i don't know anything about building porting cooking and so fourth
<jack__> ok thank you dear popey and dobey good luck and have fun
<kenvandine> mardy, i saw your qtmir bug 1428246, so that's failing to create the session?
<ubot5> bug 1428246 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Login window is not shown when trying to purchase something for the first time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428246
<kenvandine> mardy, in my content-hub branch, i think my session is getting created, but i'm having problems with it rejecting the client
<kenvandine> mardy, i get starting then stopping state changes
<kenvandine> mardy, so that's different than what you're getting?
<mardy> kenvandine: yes, it's different; AFAICT, we have a problem when we nest a trust session withing another one (created by pay ui)
<kenvandine> oh that sounds nasty :)
<kenvandine> i've been frustrated just doing one :)
<mardy> kenvandine: I don't think that that bug is relevant to the content hub
<kenvandine> now i enabled some more reporting in Mir, and the shell isn't starting :/
<studio_> back
<mardy> kenvandine: do you have a log? I don't understand why the client could be rejected
<kenvandine> not handy... but the session goes to starting then to stopping
<mardy> kenvandine: do you mean the initiator client, or the newly created one?
<kenvandine> initiator
<kenvandine> i see the session created, started then stopped
<kenvandine> i was having a ref problem
<kenvandine> when it was getting destroyed
<kenvandine> but i fixed that, no longer even hit the destructor
<mardy> kenvandine: could it be that you are starting the second process outside of the trust session, which would cause it to get focused and your session to get stopped?
<kenvandine> mardy, i was just wondering if i might have been hitting a mir bug now :)
<kenvandine> the other app never even starts up
<studio_> i have seen, there is a bug in the filemanager, it can't show a link in the "normal" mode
<kenvandine> my handler runs it in the trusted session, and Mir rejects it
<kenvandine> so it exits
<kenvandine> before even starting the app
<kenvandine> mardy, i also know i have a valid handle for the file descriptor
<mardy> kenvandine: if you don't start the handler, do you still get the session stopped?
<kenvandine> actually... wait i'm not getting the stopped now :)
<kenvandine> forgot i fixed that last night :)
<kenvandine> so  yeah, it's started
<mardy> :-D
<kenvandine> but the client is rejecting it
<kenvandine> before it threw an error
<kenvandine> now just logging the rejection and exiting
<mardy> kenvandine: client being the second one being started, right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i'm using something very similar to pay-service
<kenvandine> the mir-connection-demangler
<kenvandine> mardy, have you had any success enabling more logging from Mir?
<kenvandine> i needed some reporting in the env, and now it's not starting
<mardy> kenvandine: never did that, sorry
 * kenvandine askes in the mir channel
<studio_> maybe someone can check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10550783/ ?
<dobey> studio_: file a bug. irc isn't where bug reports get filed, launchpad is
<studio_> i thought, you can send it to the right person? i am not an "active" beta tester, but i like to learn :)
<dobey> studio_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+filebug
<popey> studio_: it won't be, file manager knows what a real sd card is
<popey> studio_: open file manager and open the menu in the top right, and choose "unlock full access"
<studio_> popey, but it can't handle a link
<dobey> popey: it should probably support symlinks though
<popey> then you will probably see it
<popey> no, its working as desingned
<popey> I expect studio_ hasn't unlocked it
<dobey> symlinks only work with "full access" ?
<studio_> as i told, in advanced mode it is working
<popey> dobey: only specific mtp folders are shown by default
<popey> nothing to do with symlinks
<popey> yeah, tested here, works fine when you unlock full access
<studio_> my device is locked, and link is only working in advanced mode?
<popey> yes
<studio_> why?
<dobey> oh ok
<dobey> studio_: he just answered that
<popey> Long story.
<popey> The app is unconfined which is rare in the store.
<popey> As a security precaution we only expose a fixed set of folders, Music, Documents etc in the file manager
<popey> if you type in your pin, you unlock it and you can do anything
<studio_> popey, is it depending on sd-card or on a link, i do not understand your answer? sorry :(
<popey> No, neither.
<popey> The file manager only shows specific folders by default.
<popey> The same folders we expose over MTP
<popey> If you enter your pin, you unlock the app and can use it to access and file on the filesystem
<popey> Which includes your symlink and the SD card.
<studio_> "The file manager only shows specific folders by default." ok, but why no link?
<popey> because it's not one of the specific folders
<popey> the specific folders are Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, Videos.
<popey> Your folder is not one of those.
<dobey> sigh
<ogra_> it is a hardcoded list of paths
<cyphermox> magic word.
<popey> :)
 * ogra_ swings the wand
<studio_> so even if i have a "link" to my local network, for exp. a video it will not be schon?
<popey> correct
<studio_> hmmm ...
<popey> unless you put the file in one of those folders
<popey> or unlock the app
<studio_> ok
<popey> or build your own version of the app without this feature
<popey> \o/ Free Software
<ogra_> studio_, do you see the "unlock full access" button at the bottom of the app ?
<ogra_> tap it, enter your pw and you should see the link
<popey> its not at the bottom, its in the menu at the top
<ogra_> not on my vivid
<popey> what version?
<ogra_> might be i'm a bit behind though
<popey> oh, maybe I am :)
<ogra_> a few days old
<popey> nope, just installed from store, its in the menu
<popey> what version do you have? and why is it so old?
<popey> com.ubuntu.filemanager  0.4.386
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list|grep file
<ogra_> com.ubuntu.filemanager	0.3.303
<popey> do you have a funky phone or something?
<studio_> ogra_, yes, that is what i called "advanced" mode
<popey> this is worrying
<ogra_> i'm on arale, with a location service custom tarball ...
<ogra_> might be that there is some old cruft in there
<ogra_> i'll start to get worried once arale is on the server :)
<popey> ok
<dobey> ogra_: and you haven't installed the udpate from the store i guess :)
<studio_> ogra_, in "advanced" mode i can see the link
<ogra_> i usually dont check for updates since i need to re-flash anyway
<ogra_> studio_, good, then all is fine
<studio_> sorry, don't understand that
<dobey> the app works as designed
<ogra_> studio_, that we dont want people that you hand your phone to browse your files without knowing your pin/pw ?
<studio_> is it "designed" with that bug?
<ogra_> this is a feature, not a bug
<studio_> :) ok
<ogra_> if you give someone your unlocked phone to make a call he can not access your files
<ogra_> same goes for the terminal app btw
<studio_> ahh, now i understood, sorry took some time ...
<studio_> but, how to make a different between unlock the screen and unlock the phone?
<popey> studio_: i dont understand the question
 * ogra_ notes that popey sounds liek a bot today 
<ogra_> popey, are you a 13 year old boy from urkaine ?
<popey> haha
<popey> Just call me Eliza
<studio_> screen is closed after for exp. 1 min. i have to use password or pin to unlock, but it is the same as the "root" password / or pin
<ogra_> (that proves it !)
<popey> studio_: yes
<ogra_> studio_, yes, we use the passwd file to store it :)
<ogra_> (or the shadow file rather)
<ogra_> like on your desktop
<studio_> the "normal" sd-card in fat32 is allways mounted, sorry my is now ext4, and it is shown in the filemanager?
<ogra_> yes
<studio_> so ext4 is more secure than, because it in not shown in the filemanager?
<ogra_> no, ext4 is simply not supported yet
<studio_> ext4 is supported
<ogra_> you can get all sorts of issues with file permissions etc
<ogra_> that nothing in the UI can handle
<ogra_> so we do not support it yet
<ogra_> (if we will at all)
<studio_> i have full access to my ext4 formated sd-card, why do you say it is not supported?, i do not understand that :(
<ogra_> we do not support it
<ogra_> despite the fact that you can technicall yuse it, it is not part of our phone concept to support etx4 SD cards yet
<ogra_> (and possibly also not in the future)
<studio_> that means yin yang?
<popey> studio_: "supported" can mean "it works", or it can mean "We will help you if it breaks"
<popey> studio_: in this case, it works, but we won't help you if it breaks.
<popey> ergo, "not supported"
<studio_> ok, i understood, can do, but not supported ...
<popey> yes
<ogra_> like you can use apt ;)
<studio_> ;)
<studio_> ok, now i have another question, how to browse my local network on ubuntu-touch?
<popey> not implemented yet
<studio_> ok
<yacuken> hi folks. i wanna run ubuntu on my 1+1. maybe someone has already started to poring? for join team instead of working from scratch (:
<popey> tsdgeos: where should I get the debug symbols for everything calendar is using? (trying to debug it now)
<tsdgeos> popey: do you have the ddebs repository enabled?
<popey> tsdgeos: no, assume I know nothing :)
<popey> its a fairly clean install on a nexus 7 running vivid
<tsdgeos> so the process would be
<tsdgeos> run it in gdb
<tsdgeos> make it crash
<tsdgeos> look for lines that say somelibrary.so
<tsdgeos> then you do a dpkg -S  somelibrary.so
<tsdgeos> to know which package it's part of
<tsdgeos> and install the correspondign dbgsym for that package
<tsdgeos> dbgsym packages are created in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com
<popey> ok
<popey> tsdgeos: when it crashed it didnt mention libraries
<tsdgeos> popey: if it's the backtrace you showed me the other day, it did
<popey> tsdgeos: do i need all the ones from line 19 down http://paste.ubuntu.com/10551334/
<DonkeyHotei> cyphermox: are you around?
<ogra_> yanghy, you want mariogp i think ... he did a port thats not complete yet
<tsdgeos> popey: no, not all, showme the backtrace once it has crashed and we can go on from there
<ogra_> (but he doesnt seem to be here currently)
<popey> tsdgeos: ok
<popey> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<popey> 0xb6d7fe4a in QQuickItemPrivate::siblingOrderChanged() () from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQt5Quick.so.5
<popey> tsdgeos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10551340/
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> this backtrace is differnet from the other day
<popey> very easy to reproduce
<popey> could be, yes.
<popey> but this is the one I can easily reproduce
<tsdgeos> anyway, so now you need the symbols of libQt5Quick.so.5
<tsdgeos> so dpkg -S libQt5Quick.so.5
<tsdgeos> which will tell you libqt5quick5
<tsdgeos> so install libqt5quick5-dbgsym
<tsdgeos> make sure you have deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com vivid main universe
<tsdgeos> in your apt config
<tsdgeos> and have apt-get update 'd
<yacuken> ogra_: ok. i found him. mariogrip. thankyou
<DonkeyHotei> ok, in desktop ubuntu, bluetooth device drivers live in the kernel, but in android they appear to live in userspace, and i don't see either in ubuntu-touch. is anyone around who can shed light on this?
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> the actual drivers live in the android container ...
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: i don't see any bluetooth provisions in the libhybris that's used
<ogra_> for broadcom BT hw you need to load the firmware to make teh driver do something though ... the firmware loading is done from eth ubuntu side for these
<ogra_> no, BT doesnt go trough hybris iirc
<DonkeyHotei> so how does ubuntu talk to it, then?
<ogra_> the basic initialization of the driver happens on the android side, further bits live all on the ubuntu side
<ogra_> via device nodes
<DonkeyHotei> how does ubuntu discover them?
<popey> tsdgeos: ok
<ogra_> no idea, thats a question for cyphermox
<tsdgeos> popey: then rinse and repeat
<ogra_> i kno how the driver init works ... thats al
<DonkeyHotei> i wanna see where the init is
<ogra_> in /etc/init on the phone
<ogra_> look for anything with bluetooth
<DonkeyHotei> init.rc?
<ogra_> in the upstart jobs
<ogra_> init.rc lives iin the container
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: out/target/product/*/root appears to be the container, but i don't see where the touch fs is made
<ogra_> the ubuntu rootfs you mean ?
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<studio_> hmm, seems to be a problem after the latest update from today, to get sync with the phone?!
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, thast built like any ubuntu iso on cdimage ...
<ogra_> from deb packages
<studio_> tunar can't mout it anymore?
<studio_> mount
<studio_> adb is still working
<ogra_> studio_, is the screen unlocked ?
<studio_> no
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: they're not expanded into a directory?
<ogra_> studio_, then this is also expected behavior
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, how do you mean ?
<ogra_> studio_, unlock it and you should b able to browse
<DonkeyHotei> afaik isos are built by expanding debs into a squashfs
<ogra_> well, for touch this is a tarball
<DonkeyHotei> tarballs are created from a directory
<ogra_> which gets consumed by system-image together with a device tarball made from the git tree
<ogra_> sure
<DonkeyHotei> i don't see that directory
<cyphermox> ogra_: DonkeyHotei: no use looking too hard on hammerhead there is nothing useful, because it gets all done behind the scenes by bluedroid
<ogra_> on your phone ?
<ogra_> it is / there
<ogra_> cyphermox, ah, no brcm then
<studio_> ogra_, will that be fixed in a "release version? I thought mtp is the normal way to sync?
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: i am looking in the build dir
<ogra_> studio_, fixed ?
<cyphermox> ogra_: yeah, brcm
<DonkeyHotei> cyphermox: how is it done on mako?
<ogra_> cyphermox, then brcm-patchram should work, no ?
<ogra_> with adjustments indeed
<ogra_> studio_, this is wanted behavior ... liek with the filemanager we dotn want anyone who steals your phone to be able to download your photos or call logs via mtp
<studio_> ogra_, i never had this error before, this is new to me
<ogra_> there is no error :)
<ogra_> the mtp server on the phone doesnt serve anything if the screen is locked on connect attempt
<cyphermox> ogra_: it *should* but you'll still need to figure out what device to use, and what parameters to pass it
<ogra_> as soon as you unlock th screen it will start to serve you
<studio_> first my device was "unlocked" and i had no problems to sync with ubuntu, but now i have?
<ogra_> cyphermox, right
<ogra_> studio_, if it is locked now, it does what it should
<ogra_> if your screen is unlocked and you cant access the phone, that would be a bug
<DonkeyHotei> cyphermox: how is it done on mako?
<ogra_> pointis, if the user did set a pin or password it is clear that he cares about security
<ogra_> so we want all access to the phone to beprotected by this pin/password
<studio_> screen unlocked and no sync, that is what i told you
<ogra_> <ogra_> studio_, is the screen unlocked ?
<ogra_> <studio_> no
<ogra_> that is what you told me :)
<ogra_> i it is in fact unlocked and you cant open drs on the device via mtp, that is a bug
<ogra_> and most likely one i'm just working on a fix for ;)
<studio_> mtp not possible :( so that is new ...
 * ogra_ is in the middle of re-designing the behaior of all USB related services (adb, mtp, usb-tethering)
<ogra_> studio_, feel fre to file a bug on launchpad and assign it to me or point me to the bug number and i can assign it
<studio_> how many copys of the bug report do you need? ;)
<ogra_> one is enough for the management to actually assign worktime for it
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, lol, grepping for "timeout" in /etc/init reveals that everyone has his own implementation of timeouts :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup :-)
<rsalveti> DonkeyHotei: hammerhead is different because we don't have an hci driver in the kernel
<rsalveti> DonkeyHotei: it depends entirely on bluedroid, which creates a problem for us because we don't support that yet
<popey> renatu: is this even remotely useful for a calendar crash? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10551473/
<rsalveti> we don't yet support using the android hardware abstraction layer for bluetooth
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: hi. what did you think of my proposal?
<ogra_> popey, why do you crash the calendar ! want to make davmor2 jobless ? thats his job !!
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> sorry, didn't yet check, many meetings this week
<popey> ogra_: it's super easy to crash it
<davmor2> ogra_: Cause I'm too busy killing vivid
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: what hci driver in the kernel is used for mako?
<ogra_> popey, i never open it ... in fact i only have it installed to get gcal events :P
<popey> i need to be able to debug this
<popey> because I don't want davmor2 to reject it from going in the image
<popey> so help welcome!
<popey> :)
<davmor2> popey: :)
<ogra_> nothing a good box of tea couldnt help with, no ?
<rsalveti> DonkeyHotei: just check the mako's kernel tree and you'll see
<popey> ooh got a better one
<rsalveti> don't remember the driver name out of my head
<popey> renatu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10551505/ might be better!
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: is it under drivers or under arch/arm?
<rsalveti> DonkeyHotei: either there or under drivers/, would have to look
<renatu> popey, it does not look like a eds crash
<renatu> popey, looks like some problem with qML model
<popey> any idea where to file a bug?
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: i'll look. check for an e-mail i sent
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, is my calendar mad or do we have a meeting ?
 * ogra_ thought we did the sprint review last week
<ogra_> my phone just notified me
<renatu> popey, ok the first one looks like EDS related
<renatu> popey, but I am not sure
<rsalveti> ogra_: which calendar, from the phone?
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> ogra_: if so, then it's the usual not-in-sync issue
 * ogra_ checks on google
<rsalveti> if there is one thing that makes me unhappy with the phone is the calendar app and calendar sync process
<rsalveti> the app crashes all the time for me
<ogra_> yeah. lies !!!
<rsalveti> and sync never really works
<ogra_> right, i just brought that up on #ubuntu-ci-eng
<popey> rsalveti: see above!
<renatu> popey, add qtogranizer-eds as affected on the bug report
<popey> renatu: ok
<ogra_> the app runs for me on rtm krillin
<renatu> popey, but I will need do a deep investigation to confirm that
<rsalveti> popey: ewww
<ogra_> (i just openend it)
<renatu> popey, is that critical?
<popey> yes.
<rsalveti> crashes for me on rtm/krillin
<ogra_> funny
<popey> it is easy to crash it by switching views when it's loading the events
<rsalveti> it's that app that I get the feeling that it hates me
<renatu> popey, then you should ping bfiller to put it on the list
 * ogra_ checksfor app update
<popey> renatu: ok, thanks
<ogra_> hmm, seems i'm up to date
<popey> renatu: the reason I say critical is because product management have asked to include in the image
<ogra_> probably i'm just lucky
<popey> but we can't if it wont pass QA
<renatu> popey, would be very nice if the calendar guys could isolate the bug in a small example
<renatu> popey, calendar app is to complex t test it
<popey> hm.
<ogra_> ricmm, oh, i just remembered what i wanted to ask you ... on arale i get white screen webviews all the time ... is that a cache issues (or rather cgroups or oxide)
<ogra_> every tie the app was in bg for a while ... not necessarily killed though (happens with only two apps open as well, so i dont think OOM kicked in)
<ricmm> ogra_: no idea, but the cache works the same on all devices
<ricmm> there are not device specific issues
<ogra_> k
<ricmm> also, what does not necessarily killed mean
<ricmm> did you check the process list
<ogra_> nope
<ricmm> its either killed or running
<ogra_> but i cantreally imagine it was OOMed
<ricmm> you'd surprised
<ogra_> with that amount of ram ?
<ricmm> sure why not
<ogra_> and only two webapps open
<ricmm> really depends on what it does with images and so on
<ricmm> how Qt manages stuff in memory, etc
<ricmm> in general, things consume more ram on arale than on krillin
<ogra_> ok, i'll keep an eye on the procsslist
<ricmm> due to assets that go through ram before being uploaded to texmem
<rsalveti> oxide eats a *lot* of memory
<rsalveti> that and qt, boom
<rsalveti> but that's just any browser nowadays
<ogra_> 88M for the oxide renderer and 74 for the webapp container
<ogra_> for G+
<ogra_> i dont think thats enough to trigger OOM if nothing else runs
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: is drivers/staging/prima what's used for bt on mako?
<DonkeyHotei> cyphermox: flo uses broadcom, no?
<rsalveti> yeah, that's the one
<DonkeyHotei> ok, i see the difference from how hammerhead works, but what about flo?
<rsalveti> flo works similarly to mako I guess
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> iirc the upstart jobs to load the patchram are close to identical
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: so mako uses patchram too?
<ogra_> i think so, look at the upstart jobs
<DonkeyHotei> to see the upstart jobs, i need to find the rootfs dir in the build tree
<ogra_> just look on your phone
<DonkeyHotei> i don't have one till monday
<ogra_> there should be a bluetooth-touch package in the archive that has them
<ogra_> jst pull th source
<DonkeyHotei> thanx
<DonkeyHotei> fwiw, mako has a kernel hci driver and hammerhead does not, but i'm not sure about flo
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti, cyphermox: do grouper or maguro have a kernel hci driver, or are they more like hammerhead?
<rsalveti> iirc it also has an hci driver
<rsalveti> any hardware that supports android <= 4.1 has it afaik
<DonkeyHotei> interesting
<dobey> rsalveti: but does it still have it with android 4.4 is the question, i guess
<Tassadar> hammerhead didn't have 4.1
<DonkeyHotei> Tassadar: question is, did anything that had 4.1 have a driver that could work on hammerhead?
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: since 4.2 and above may not have hci drivers, is the plan from this point forward to cobble together hci drivers at this time, or expand libhybris to bluetooth? sailfish uses libhybris for bluetooth
<rsalveti> is making bluez to work with libhybris in order to support the android HAL for bluetooth
<Stskeeps> rsalveti: you guys started that yet, ooi?
<Stskeeps> and b5 or b4?
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: not yet, in our backlog still, but that would be for b5
<Stskeeps> :nod:
<rsalveti> because intel already made bluez to support hal when running natively on android
<rsalveti> so it would need a mix of that and a mix of the default implementation
<Stskeeps> morbid question, did you do the bluetooth certification of your bluez4 stack for bq device?
<Stskeeps> we thought same regarding b5/hal, so
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: that's a good question, would need to ask the product team
<Stskeeps> and recertification of existing devices will be a mess
<rsalveti> indeed
<Stskeeps> which then means some devices in field might be b4, some b5, etc..
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: i've seen reports that hci support in bluez hal is incomplete
<rsalveti> yeah, we're trying to push one image across many devices, so that would help a bit
<rsalveti> but yeah, it's kind of a mess
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: luckily both meizu and bq can easily share the same kernel driver
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-bluetooth/msg58248.html
<rsalveti> but the next device/bsp might require this bluez 5 x hal integration
<Stskeeps> nod
<Stskeeps> it is a tiny bit tempting to just sidestep bluez, but that's even harder for you guys since you have desktop to take into consideration too
<cyphermox> I don't think the issue has anything to do with hci in the kernel
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: did you read that thread?
<cyphermox> this is most likely just one of those evil devices that require you to flash firmware on to some part of the chip before it allows you to do anything
<rsalveti> yup, it's not yet fully complete
<rsalveti> well, everything is moving to userspace now, on android at least
<rsalveti> and that requires all sorts of hackish things
<cyphermox> rsalveti: bluez does have a hal support version
<cyphermox> rsalveti: it's just a matter of building it
<rsalveti> cyphermox: well, not that simple, but yeah, it's a start
<cyphermox> (provided it actually has what's needed on android)
<cyphermox> right, given the right kernel and a bunch of other crap, but it's "that simple"
<rsalveti> right
<cyphermox> if the build-depends are there we could have the bluez 5 package build both the linux kernel and android HAL versions with the right conflicts:
<cyphermox> from there you just seed whichever is relevant for the type of device
<DonkeyHotei> cyphermox: but if there won't be hci drivers for new devices going forward, wouldn't it make sense to rely on just the hal?
<rsalveti> right, yeah, that's the goal :-)
<cyphermox> DonkeyHotei: the problem is, there are hci drivers on non-Android
<cyphermox> we ship a package, it needs to work everywhere
<DonkeyHotei> ah
<DonkeyHotei> then yes, this is the right approach
<cyphermox> so what I was proposing is a way to make the bluez5 source package work on both Touch and Desktop/server, given usage of HAL or otherwise
<cyphermox> but it's just speculation, I don't know if we have everything to make the HAL bluez5 version work with our stuff
<DonkeyHotei> cyphermox: is the hal currently packaged separately?
<cyphermox> no, it's not built at all right now
<cyphermox> it comes from the same source
<DonkeyHotei> then the source needs repackaging
<cyphermox> ie. upstream bluez ships both
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> it's just debian packaging fu if it works
<zono> Just got touch working on a device, but touch location is all wrong. Any ideas where to look?
<DonkeyHotei> cyphermox: that's exactly what i mean
<zono> location being actual touching of the display
<cyphermox> DonkeyHotei: it's not repackaging though
<cyphermox> it's just changing some things around
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<cyphermox> actually, more like adding a few lines of code to the rules
<DonkeyHotei> yes
<DonkeyHotei> what is the src pkg name?
<cyphermox> bluez
<cyphermox> don't bother spending much time on it now, it needs some other work first
<cyphermox> namely, it needs to wait until after we switch to bluez 5
<cyphermox> so if you want to do testing, I'd suggest you build bluez 5 on your own (not with the packaging) from the upstream code, for the HAL version, and see if you can make it work on hammerhead
<cyphermox> rsalveti: ^ probably doesn't need kernel changes, too
<cyphermox> DonkeyHotei: however, this is likely to break bluetooth headset support, because it will need changes in ofono
<rsalveti> yeah, might not require any other kernel change
<cyphermox> the big *if* I think is whether it has all its build dependencies in a suitable fashion
<cyphermox> hmm... and whether it exports DBus functions :)
<zono> ah, think I figured it out
<DonkeyHotei> cyphermox: debian already has bluez5
<dobey> DonkeyHotei: debian isn't built to run on top of android hal
<DonkeyHotei> dobey: but the source is still there, no?
<ogra_> we have the source in some PPA as well
<ogra_> doesnt help if the integration isnt done :)
<dobey> right
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, defaulting to bluez5 means that xubuntu.,kubuntu, lubuntu, touch, ubuntu-studio and whatnot need to work with it ... it isnt just "dump it into the archive and forget"
<ogra_> ubuntu isnt debian :)
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: so everything has to wait until vivid+1?
<cyphermox> not necessarily
<cyphermox> but we're coordinating everyone
<cyphermox> and that is also still without the HAL build, that will need to be added after
<DonkeyHotei> i'd like to be included in the coordination
<DonkeyHotei> but isn't the hal included in the upstream source?
<cyphermox> it is, but there is further work needed to make it get built
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, the phone most likely has to wait til +1
<ogra_> desktops most likely wont
<DonkeyHotei> cyphermox: that can be done without touching non-hal binary pkgs
<cyphermox> yes, but rather than make multiple changes at once, and risk introducing major issues for everyone, we'd rather do the version transition first, and then look into adding the HAL build
<DonkeyHotei> cyphermox: ok, and that's after vivid is released, or after vivid+1 is released?
<cyphermox> the version transition should happen incessantly
<DonkeyHotei> incessantly?
<cyphermox> urgh
<cyphermox> wrong word
<cyphermox> very soon
<DonkeyHotei> like, before vivid is released?
<bfiller> popey: are your calendar crashes on rtm or vivid?
<cyphermox> hopefully
<DonkeyHotei> interesting
<popey> bfiller: both
<popey> bfiller: the ones listed in my most recent comment were vivid
<bfiller> popey: ok, cause vivid has some qtorganizer5-eds changes that rtm does not, but doesn't sound like it fixes your problem
<popey> sadly not.
<DonkeyHotei> rsalveti: check pm
<tntpop> hi
<tntpop> I'm looking for some help porting to a new device
<zono> tntpop. How much of the porting guide did you follow?
<zono> or where are you stuck at?
<DonkeyHotei> i'd like to know what directory the ubuntu rootfs is built in
<ogra_> in / on a buildd
<ogra_> well, in / of a chroot on abuildd rather :)
<ogra_> like the desktop isos ... not much different
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: so when i use phablet-dev-bootstrap it just pulls down a prebuilt rootfs?
<tntpop> zono. got up to enabling a new device but there seems to be some difficulties when I look at the "Vendor" part
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, no, the android tree onyl builds the container content
<tntpop> zono. I have done the steps to get the UT repo and I also have the latest update for device and the sources for the device (afaik what the vendor gives)
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: so a prebuilt ubuntu rootfs is used?
<zono> tntpop, if cyangenmod, etc. has already been ported to your device you can locate vendor files from github. Otherwise you can flash cyanogenmod, etc and then get the vendor files.
<tntpop> zono, I don't think CG has been ported to this device (let me double check)
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, the system-image OTA server uses a device taball (the container), a generic rootfs (what you ask about) and one or multiple custom tarballs (device specific software selection, vendor changes, branding or whatever) and assembles them to a OTA image
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: but i mean when i use phablet-dev-bootstrap
<ogra_> then you build the device tarball (container) nothing more
<zono> tntpop. Should also be able to pull in vendor files from the offical rom of the device as well.
<tntpop> zono, I'm trying to port to ASUS PadFone (A66) since the HW is fairly interesting and I also have the extensions (tablet and keyboard dock)
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: ah i see, it uses something called rootstock to combine the two. correct?
<ogra_> no, rootstock is a hack to use tehtarballs to install a developer setup on a phone/tablet
<zono> tntpop so if you can adb pull the vendor dir from the phone, then you should be able to get the files.
<ogra_> it uses the system-image server
<ogra_> to assemble them ...
<ogra_> and your instll uses the system-image client on upgrades to install what the system-image server provides
<tntpop> zono, can't do that... been fiddling around with device and tried flashing a rom. Only recovery works now (:( )
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: but to override the rootfs installed i'd need rootstock, right?
<ogra_> if you would want to replace it (no idea why anyone would want to though) yes, you could use rootstock
<zono> tntpop, No adb in recovery? It isn't always available there but its nice when it is.
<ogra_> rootstock is more for porting ... if you dont have a system-image server set up yet for your device
<tntpop> zono, can adb in recovery but no more rom installed on device
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: the reason i ask is if i want to test things not in what the system-image server provides
<zono> ah. so if no vendor files found on internet, and no rom... idk how your going to get them.
<ogra_> and you want to roll a full rootfs for that ?
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: is there a better way?
<ogra_> why dont you just use the installed one and modify it
<tntpop> zono, I have full rom
<DonkeyHotei> on the phone directly?
<tntpop> I'll try to flash it
<zono> tntpop, so if you can extract them from the rom image, then your golden.
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: on the phone directly?
<tntpop> zono, give me a sec ;)
<ogra_> fi you have a device that already runs ubuntu you can just make it writable and hack around (indeed better dont use it as a phone since that makes it insecure ... and be prepared that it might fall apart and you need to re-flash)
<ogra_> there is no need to roll external rootfses ... you can hack like you do it on your desktop ...
<DonkeyHotei> ok
<zono> tntpop, extract probably isn't best work. mount image and copy them out.
<zono> *best word
<DonkeyHotei> and i can use dpkg to test pkg mods?
<ogra_> sure
<DonkeyHotei> ok
<zono> *or whatever it is if its not an image
<ogra_> you cant apt-ge upgarde and you will eventually have to re-flash if you hack your system enough ... but  yes, otherwise hacking on it isnt much differennt from any other ubuntu
<tntpop> zono, could you help me out here? packages are zip files with boot.img, system folder and loads of .mbm files
<DonkeyHotei> i managed to score a 32gb hammerhead with a cracked screen for US$127, it's being delivered monday or tuesday
<dobey> ogra_, DonkeyHotei: or just make a chroot within which you do the hacking, on the phone
<ogra_> dobey, i assume he wants to test his stuff to :)
<ogra_> but yeah, if you need to re-build packages or some such a chroot is the best choice
<dobey> ogra_: well you can do the hacking in the chroot, and then test the built deb in the actual system
<ogra_> right
<zono> tntpop check system folder for vendor folder. N
<DonkeyHotei> i hadn't thought of that
<dobey> because installing gcc and all the deps on / will lead to a full / partition and pain, very quickly
<tntpop> zono, sure
<DonkeyHotei> well, where is there room for a chroot?
<tntpop> zono, have 2 folders : lib, pittpatt
<dobey> DonkeyHotei: in the user home directory
<DonkeyHotei> ok
<dobey> it's the big data partition
<studio_> stupid question, where can i find the nokia navi after the update from today?
<zono> tntpop that's it :-(
<tntpop> yup
<ogra_> studio_, you mean HERE maps ? thats not on the normal enduser images ...
<studio_> yes
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> s/enduser/developer/
<tntpop> zono, trying to get other images but network seems slow
<ogra_> it is only in the bq image
<dobey> studio_: install it from the store
<ogra_> dobey, we have it in the store ?
<tntpop> zono, any tip on what I should be seeing?
<dobey> ogra_: i think it is
<studio_> it is in 14.09 but was removed in 15.04?
 * ogra_ hasnt seen it 
<ogra_> studio_, it is in the 14.09 bq image
<ogra_> and only there
<zono> tntpop. Um.. I have no idea what's out there. You need a vendor folder or vendor files.
<zono> tntpop. When you find that you hopefully found what you need.
<studio_> any chance to install that in 15.04?
<DonkeyHotei> i ordered a nano-micro-standard sim adapter kit but it's getting drop shipped from overseas so no telling when i'll have it
<ogra_> well, i dobey is right the app is in the store
<tntpop> zono, any chance the kernel source be of any help?
<dobey> ogra_: oh, it is? i just searched and didn't find it
<zono> tntpop. Nope
<tntpop> zono, it has drivers and firmware
<dobey> maybe it was changed to eu only
<ogra_> dobey, you just said it is !
<dobey> ogra_: oh you typoed :)
<ogra_> i thought it was only in the oem tarball from/for bq
<dobey> i guess that 'i' was an 'if' :)
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: you've been a valuable resource. thank you
<dobey> i thought it was in the store, but i can't see it there
<zono> tntpop. Vendors are premade files. So it its pre-made it could be it. But if its in with the kernel source it probably isn't.
<ogra_> dobey, yeah, my kbd sucks and i'm on it for to long today already :)
<dobey> ogra_: time for scotch :)
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, welcome
<ogra_> dobey, !
 * ogra_ looks for the glenmorangie
<dobey> heh
<zono> tntpop. I'm going to do a search too.
<tntpop> zono, cheers mate ;)
<studio_> so is it possible to install the nokia here on 15.04 or not?
<ogra_> well, apparently it isnt in the store
<ogra_> http://appstore.bhdouglass.com/ btw
<ogra_> (unofficial store webui from the community)
<ogra_> so no, it wont be until 15.04 switches over to the bq image
<ogra_> (it is shipped with the other vendor bits for bq)
<studio_> how to search on "http://appstore.bhdouglass.com/" with firefox on ubuntu?
<ogra_> well, its a website, yeah
<ogra_> there i a webapp of it in the store :)
<ogra_> kind of "inception" the store app for the store in the store
<studio_> did you tried it with ubuntu firefox?
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: are you around?
<ogra_> studio_, works fine
<studio_> maybe i am blind, but there is no "search"
<ogra_> there is a thin black line at the top left
<ogra_> oh, err, you need to click on apps & scopes indeed
<studio_> on top of the left is ubuntu-touch and this is the page
<ogra_> do you have javascrip disabled or some such ?
<ogra_> works just fine her
<studio_> ogra_, there "https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/apps" is also no "search" :(
<ogra_> well, i just used it
<ogra_> it definitely uses a lot javascript and html5 stuff
<studio_> what browser are you using?
<ogra_> firefox on utopic
<studio_> hmm, same here ....
<ogra_> (a few weeks outdated, didnt have time for upgrading my laptop)
<ogra_> and i know the page works on my trusty desktop too
<studio_> i have category and sort, but not search ?
<ogra_> on the left
<ogra_> right underneath the "857 apps"
<ogra_> there is a thin black line ... thats the search field
<ogra_> click it and you get a cursor
<studio_> ahhh, now an old guy understood :)
<ogra_> :)
<studio_> was difficult to understand :)
<popey> file a bug :)
<studio_> *lol*
<ogra_> https://github.com/bhdouglass/ubuntu-appstore/issues
<ogra_> ;)
<dobey> oi
<ogra_> has no bugs ... must be good :)
<dobey> i find it amusing that you're willing to accept the TOS for HERE, but you won't create a u1 account to install apps from the store
<ogra_> dobey, he has a U1 account now ...
<ogra_> studio_, yu should use it on the phone ;)
<studio_> sorry for my Chinese , but i am still having problems with the language ;)
<ogra_> TOS -> terms of service (EULA)
<dobey> oh he does? well that deserves scotch
<ogra_> cheers
<studio_> dobey, are you sure i dindn't created an account? ;)
<dobey> i'm sure you've whine about it plenty in this channel
<studio_> ok
<dobey> but if you finally created one, then great :)
<studio_> ;)
<studio_> you help me and i try to help you ....
 * ogra_ wanders afk for the evening
<popey> \o/
 * popey cracks open a doombar and noms a dick
<popey> er
<popey> duck
 * popey leaves
 * rww raises an eyebrow
<Stskeeps> O_o
<tntpop> zono, you found anything interesting?
<tntpop> zono, I can give you a few links if you want
<zono> ah. it looks like you may have had it. The lib and pittpatt are in the vendor dir
<zono> The problem then becomes how to get the make files set up.
<zono> <zono> That I don't know how to do as they've always been created already for my devices.
<zono> but cyanogenmod gives some info on that. You'll have to search for examples of the files in use for other roms.
<zono> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro
<zono> see -> Add the blobs to the vendor/ directory
<zono> Hopefully, you'll know when it works or not as they will cause building to error.
<zono> that is if they are not found, etc.
<zono> I didn't type that fast
<zono> ...unless you already have them
<tntpop> zono, I'm trying to get the roms and will try flashing them (let's go the easy way)
<tntpop> I'd realy like to get this device up with UT
<zono> it is a good idea to get an already build able rom working first
<tntpop> sure
<zono> It took me a year and half to get ut working lol :-)
<tntpop> lol
<studio_> hmm, i can't find these nokia here (maps) on the shop :(
<tntpop> I think the PAdFone is a really good playground here. the way it goes from a mobile to a tablet then to a netbook
<zono> Sounds like a pretty cool device.
<tntpop> it is indeed
<tntpop> but then ASUS stopped doing these devices and moved to the "phablet" type of device
<zono> that's a phabletly phabulos phablet.
<tntpop> ok... can't seem to flash a rom
<zono> what's happening. flash failing when flashing?
<tntpop> recovery is a TWRP, when I try to flash it just says fail
<zono> could be the build is for wrong device or its the wrong recovery version for build.
<tntpop> I tried WW and CHT (it's a CHT version
<tntpop> the TWRP should be able to flash any for that device
<zono> the updater-script in the build.zip will say what device the build is flash-able for.
<zono> past that, idk. Don't have the device to know its quirks.
<renatu> popey, could you give this a try: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1423185/+merge/252184
<renatu> popey, jenkins will build a package in 1 or 2 hours :d
<popey> renatu: sure. will do. thanks.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-07
<nhaines> Well that took a long time to catch up to but I learned a ton.
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: I'm around but idling if you need me.
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: what exactly do you use for dual-booting your phone?
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: MultiROM Manager.  It scans Tassadar's server image and just gives a list of branches and revisions to install.
<DonkeyHotei> is that something he wrote?
<nhaines> Looks like the signing key's out of date, maybe, so you might have to set your clock back to January, but otherwise it's perfectly automatic.
<nhaines> I think he wrote it, yes.
<DonkeyHotei> on a site of his?
<nhaines> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tassadar.multirommgr
<DonkeyHotei> do you have only one android rom on your phone?
<nhaines> Yes, just 5.0.1.
<nhaines> I have the 16 GB model, so space is premium.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> is it cm, stock, or aosp?
<kurt_> will v-play for qt work with ubuntu touch?
<kurt_> http://v-play.net/
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: stock.
<DonkeyHotei> when you use the shell on ubuntu on it, is it typing on the phone's screen, or via something like adb?
<nhaines> I use phablet-shell which is basically adb.
<nhaines> Because then I can copy/paste.  Although there's always pastebinit I guess.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> where do i get phablet-shell?
<nhaines> I think it's from phablet-tools
<kurt_> and good free or cheap 2d game engines that work with ubuntu touch
<nhaines> Bacon2D?  http://bacon2d.com/
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: i have phablet-tools installed, no shell
<nhaines> 'phablet-shell' should definitely have it.
<DonkeyHotei> E: Unable to locate package phablet-shell
<nhaines> Sorry, was distracted.  "phablet-tools" should have it.
<kurt_> im looking into bacon now
<kurt_> when i pick a frame work whats the difference in ubuntu-core and ubuntu-sdk
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: seems it has it on utopic but not on trusty
<kurt_> 14.04 and 14.10 show as ubuntu-sdk 15.04 shows as ubuntu-core
<DonkeyHotei> so i don't have it
<nhaines> Oh!  In that case, you'll want the PPA.  Or use adb shell for now.
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: which ppa is that?
<DonkeyHotei> nvm, found it
<nhaines> \o/
<DonkeyHotei> what forms of tethering support does ubuntu-touch provide? wifi? bluetooth? usb?
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: theoretically USB.
<DonkeyHotei> only?
<nhaines> I believe so.  I don't think it's been addressed yet.
<DonkeyHotei> is that using cdc-ether, or rndis?
<nhaines> rndis
<nhaines> 'adb shell android-gadget-service enable rndis' turns it on.
<nhaines> 'adb shell android-gadget-service enable mtp' turns it off.
<DonkeyHotei> that would suck for people on mac os x, because there is no rndis driver for it
<nhaines> But good news for people on Ubuntu.
<DonkeyHotei> ubuntu supports cdc-ether at least as well as rndis
<DonkeyHotei> even if i don't upgrade my phone to a nexus 5, any upgrade would necessitate a wallet-style case with either http://www.ebay.com/itm/281269684661 or http://www.ebay.com/itm/301498902361 but i'm concerned about the latter saying battery life is only 3-5 years
<nhaines> Hm.
<lotuspsychje> alot of meizu ubuntu news on the net :p
<bernardndegwa> hi
<Pedro> Hello. Have anyone ever tested Ubuntu on Gionee mtk devices ? (gionee elife s5.5 ). Thanks
<nhaines> So someone found my interview about the phone at SCALE.  :)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrwaHGhFU68&t=11029
<nhaines> Other than saying "Ubuntu" (rather than Android) "cooked for 3 years before we saw it", I'm fairly pleased with out it turned out.
<dlippmann> hi
<dlippmann> can someone help me with nozomi?
<dlippmann> repo sync doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> popey: document viewer updated nicely :p
<lotuspsychje> opens all pdfs in documents now
<jgdx> nhaines, very good!
<jgdx> +1 on handling the world peace banter so well!
 * popey updated to krillin 252 last night and saw only 1.8% battery drop per hour overnight.
<popey> lost 24% between 23:00 and 12:00
<popey> (if my maths is right)
<anpok_> yeah in the last weeks I entirely lost my habbit of daily charging the phone
<Tassadar> 2% per hour is still way too much
<wolflarson> poooooooooooooooopey!
<wolflarson> 2% under what usage though ?
<popey> wolflarson: doing nothing
<wolflarson> oh
<wolflarson> that is a bit much ... still you can always strap a car battery to it
<popey> i thought it was quite low! :D
<ithr0n> Hello to everyone
<popey> hello
<l3on> Hi.. is there some way to get a "bootable" usb with sdk already installed ?
<popey> l3on: wouldn't be hard to make such an image
<l3on> popey, maybe this is still valid -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization#Modify_pool_structure_to_include_more_packages
<l3on> what you think about ?
<popey> maybe, I might have a go at this
<popey> been meaning to for a while
<l3on> ok, I will give a try
<ithr0n> Oh didnt notice the answer
<ithr0n> I would like to port to i9515 is there already someone at work on this?
<rom2toi> Hello, I'm trying to port ubuntu to my sony xperia z. I think i'm facing a kernel issue: i can compile flawlessly but the boot.img file generated doesn't boot (even when disabling apparmor in cmdline). How to find out what went wrong?
<adrian47> howa can i use xz or lzma kernel compression?
<saidinesh5> Elleo: just a heads up, once my hands are better, thinking of using DAWG based algorithm to replace bruteforcematcher
<saidinesh5> memory usage seems not as scary as i thought tries would have had
<saidinesh5>   A scrabble dictionary of 94,240 words can be represented as a  17,150 node trie (with 179,618 edges). When converted to a Dawg, the same dictionary has 19,853 nodes (and can be stored in 175K)
<saidinesh5> which means you can get rid of the threads
<karpatil> hi guys!
<karpatil> i need some help
<karpatil> i'am trying compile the ubuntu-clock-app
<karpatil> but it doesn't run on my device
<k1l_> just ask if its about ubuntu-touch. but keep in mind that this channel is quite slow on weekends
<nik90> karpatil: hi, I am the clock app dev. Let me try to help ;)
<karpatil> :)
<nik90> karpatil: Which ubuntu version did you compile it on? And did you use click-buddy?
<popey> ^ this is something unique to Ubuntu
<popey> "hello, I'm the lead developer of that, let me help"
<popey> \o/
<nik90> :D
<karpatil> i cloned from the laounchpad the ubuntu-clock-app/vivid-15.04 branch
<karpatil> and i have the vivid on my device too
<karpatil> this is the error msg:
<karpatil> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.clock/3.3./share/qml/ubuntu-clock-app.qml:20 plugin cannot be loaded for module "DateTime": The plugin '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.clock/3.3./lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/DateTime/libdatetime.so' uses incompatible Qt library. (5.4.0) [release]
<nik90> hmm let me try
<nik90> karpatil: I usually let Qtc build the click package and run it on the device using chroots. I am not having any issue running it on vivid.
<nik90> karpatil: can you try that?
<karpatil> nik90: sure, but I have to look after
<nik90> karpatil: I just tried now to compile the click package on the terminal, but it default to a amd64 click package and I am not sure how to change it to armhf. My workflow usually revolves around QtC.
<karpatil> nik90: I just clicked to the "play" button in the ubuntu SDK :) . My kit settings: http://screencloud.net/v/kUE0
<nik90> karpatil: yup that's what I do as well to get Qtc to run it on the device ;)
<nik90> karpatil: depending on whether I run it on the device or emulator, I choose armhf or i386 arch
<nik90> karpatil: Does it work?
<karpatil> nik90: it's a device (nexus 5)
<karpatil> nik90: no it doesn't work
<nik90> karpatil: let me generate the click package on my side. You can then check if it that installs and runs on your device properly
<karpatil> sure, thanks!
<nik90> karpatil: https://www.dropbox.com/s/xzjvs07af4a32hg/com.ubuntu.clock_3.3._armhf.click?dl=0
<nik90> karpatil: just a heads up, with vivid image 125, the clock app crashes while trying to edit an alarm. The fix for that is being reviewed currently at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-crash/+merge/252150. It should fix the crasher when it lands on the phone.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-08
<karpatil> nik90: yes, your build is working fine
<nik90> karpatil: hmm not sure why your build isnt working
<nik90> karpatil: I built it using my 14.04 laptop and a 15.04 chroot (qtc)
<nik90> I will have to install ubutnu 15.04 on my other laptop to check if anything is wrong there
<nik90> karpatil: but its getting late now here (01:18 AM) .. so I will be going offline soon
<karpatil> sure, thank you for your time
<nik90> yw
<karpatil> nik90: i will look after it
<karpatil> nik90: maybe something with my system env settings
<mariogrip_> what do you guys think about this? http://ubports.com/ good or bad idea?
<dobey> mariogrip: buying a domain and setting all that stuff up was probably a bit much. :)
<mariogrip_> dobey, maybe :P
<dobey> mariogrip_: it /is/ possible to edit or create pages on the ubuntu wiki and use existing code hosting and such :)
<mariogrip_> dobey, i know, but i think this will be easier for developers where we can provide ota server, build servers and knowledge about porting.
<mariogrip_> and when (if) we get many devices ported, a place to find downloads and support
<dobey> i've actually been thinking of setting up a system-image server of my own
<mariogrip_> :)
<dobey> with a valid ssl cert
<jcbjoe> hola
<jcbjoe> what is the latest ubuntu-touch stable version ?
<DonkeyHotei> 14.09
<jcbjoe> is it still r12 or is it something else now ?
<jcbjoe> yes 14.09 r12 ?
<jcbjoe> i forgot where you get the r12 from its in the about section i think
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: morning
<adrian47> Is possible to install apps from store with apparmor disabled?
<studio_> hi
<studio_> that is the name for the settings-manager in ubuntu touch? i have a problem in a xfce-profile and don't know ho to delete it, rm .config/xfce4 is not working, it allways comes back.
<studio_> sorry, i a mean what
<studio_> solved
<taiebot> Hey i am unable to update kodiscope to version 4.0 it downloads from the store but does not install.
<studio_> i have seen, that there are 2 new branches under ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed, krillin.en and krillin.es where is the different to the normal devel-proposed ?
<atya> hi all
<studio_> hi
<atya> is anybody here, who use N4 with latest devel version of Ubutnu Touch?
<taiebot> atya I am
<atya> taiebot:  can U tell me, is the agps works well with the latest dev version? if it isn't, is there any hope, it will works perfectly anytime?
<taiebot> agps you mean location based on gps + wifi?
<atya> taiebot:  when I tried it with my N4, the GPS was terribly slow
<taiebot> gps is always slow.
<atya> taiebot:  ok, the real question is: is the GPS usable on N4 now? how much time to find itself?
<atya> taiebot:  not always. with Android it works well
<taiebot> almost 2min to get a location
<atya> taiebot:  can U tell me, what is the cause of this? is it driver problem or Ubuntu error?
<taiebot> i do not know on this you can download an app to help you sensor status
<atya> taiebot:  from where? what is that's name?
<taiebot> where it tells you if the backend is found and gives you your location
<taiebot> app store
<taiebot> the name is sensorsstatus
<atya> taiebot:  thank a lot, I will try it soon
<atya> taiebot:  is the GPS _always_ finds the location in 2 minutes?
<taiebot> depends where you are. It is normally not recommended to be inside
<studio_> btw. what navigation software are you all using? never tied that and in the new image isn't the "here" anymore ... can you please give me an advice?
<atya> taiebot:  it would be acceptable
<taiebot> . agps does not seems to work here as it did not find my position yet.
<atya> taiebot:  I tried it outside in my car, but I can't wait for half an hour :S
<taiebot> studio_ i still have the here maps web app installed and osm
<studio_> what version (image) do you use?
<atya> studio_:  I want to develop one :D But I have to buy a Meizu MX4 before, I'm affraid :D
<taiebot> 15.04 r126
<taiebot> i think the web app was removed from the store.
<studio_> i have 15.04 r137 (krillin) but without here?!
<taiebot> i would like to know what ships with the BQ and the meizu?
<taiebot> atya it looks like it s not working here either so must be a ubuntu bug
<atya> taiebot:  can anybody browse the Ubuntu Store without Touch? Is there any webapp?
<taiebot> atya https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/apps
<atya> taiebot:  tnx
<studio_> is there via command line a test tool for gps?
<atya> thans for your help, bye all!
<adrian47> I have some problems with adb, but wifi works, ssh should start automatically? I cant connect to it (ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.116 port 22: Connection refused)
<studio_> adrian47, did you enabled ssh?
<adrian47> when i connect adb unity is not usable, but i start ssh now for test and.. :Permission denied (publickey).
<adrian47> How can i start ssh automatically?
<studio_> hehe, i had the same problem in the beginning, you have to change keys
<studio_> username is not working
<adrian47> oh, thanks but how? :)
<studio_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/563573/cant-ssh-into-ubuntu-touch-device
<studio_> :)
<studio_> hmm, i still can't connect via mtp to my phone (15.04 - r137) and there is also still an empty vendor/device on lsusb on 2a47:0c02 is that normal?
<studio_> is there a "trick" to enable the mtp-client on the device?
<adrian47> studio_ you editet ssh.override file?
<adrian47> with ssh problem :)
<studio_> no, just made the keys and imported them
<studio_> was a little bit "tricky" with adb get or wget (from my server) to get it to the ubuntu-touch device. could be made more easy ... :(
<studio_> but what about the mtp problem? on two computers no connection via mtp to the ubuntu-touch device. so it must be a problem with the software on the device. where can i find the changelog or diff to the software about changeings in the  mt-protocol?
<studio_> is still someone here who is using the bq e4.5 and can "maybe" help?
<adrian47> studio_, i made key and flashed it, now whe i try ssh it want's password but phablet doesn't work
<studio_> adrian47, i am flashing my device right now back, because i have unsolved problems. but for ssh-connection you do not need to "flash" your device. "just" import the right ssh-key ...
<studio_> adrian47, as the guy in the url wrote "Paste your public key to /home/phablet/.ssh/authorized_keys2" ... did you made that?
<adrian47> studio_, yes, there wasn't .ssh folder so I created it
<adrian47> and after this, when trying to connect I have to enter password: 'phablet@192.168.1.116's password: '
<studio_> ok, "cd ~/.ssh" then "ssh-keygen" and change the keys on both sides :)
<studio_> the password is normally the phrase you set ...
<studio_> isn't it?
<adrian47> i set empty password
<adrian47> and it not works
<adrian47> it's better to set it?
<studio_> i never worked with an empty phrase ... try one.
<studio_> ssh is for beginners "not so nice". needs an easy how-to ...
<studio_> most windows users use putty and when they try to connect to their ubuntu-touch device with ssh, then they have their first big problem ...
<digim0nk> Is the new music app released .. Running stable .. Will the new music app be released for 14.10
<ahayzen_> digim0nk, define 'new' music app? and do you mean desktop/phone ?
<studio_> i am back on 14.10 on my device and mtp is working again. the error must be on 15.04!
<adrian47> hmm, i have ported 15.04 and here mtp works, it must be device specific
<studio_> on what device?
<adrian47> HTC Desire HD
<adrian47> old one but i love him :)
<studio_> i use a bq 4.5 :)
<studio_> e4.5
<studio_> i also think now it is device specific ... :(
<dobey> there are some known issues with vivid images that came up as people were concentrating on the rtm release for the bq phone. they should be getting fixed soon
<studio_> import contacts from the sim card was not working on the 14.10, but on 15.04 it works...
<dobey> the branch to fix that was only for vivid, yes
<studio_> ahh ok
<studio_> but on 14.10 i have nokia here?
<studio_> why it was removed from 15.04?
<k1l_> are you mixing ports and official images?
<studio_> no, from bq there is no official image. that was what Víctor González told me ...
<g105b> how long do I have to wait for my bq :( still not got it
<k1l_> best is to ask the bq guys :)
<studio_> g105b, they still have no release for the software :)
<g105b> studio_: oh so there isn't any made yet? I thought I was waiting for the shipping...
<studio_> made, maybe, but not public ...
<Elleo> g105b: last thing I saw on G+ seemed to indicate there was some issue with the cases that was holding up shipping
<Elleo> g105b: no idea how reliable that is though
<g105b> aha there's me rushing to the mailbox every afternoon after work and they haven't finished building it yet :D
<Elleo> g105b: https://plus.google.com/110395302661228413735/posts/jaZeyc2DiuW
<Elleo> g105b: but like I say, no idea how reliable that is
<studio_> if they use 14.10 i ask myself how user can import contacts from the sim card, when this is only possible with the 15.04?
<g105b> hmm, very concerned about "unable to say if other devices will be shipped with Ubuntu or not"
<dobey> studio_: no. the rtm image has what's on the phone that's shipped by bq
<dobey> studio_: the vivid images are developer builds
<dobey> studio_: you were told this already
<dobey> studio_: also as arleady told to you, sim contacts import is not supported yet
<dobey> g105b: why the concern? that's about whether they will product ubuntu versions of their other existing phone models
<studio_> that will be a problem on the "release" when the users will figure out that ...
<g105b> dobey: Oh, I read it as "we might not even send you the phone with Ubuntu on it"
<dobey> studio_: no it won't. you are not all users. stop trying to act like you speak for everyone.
<dobey> g105b: no, the ubuntu version of the phone will be shipped to those who bought it. there is apparently just some delay in shipment.
<g105b> I see
<digim0nk> Contact and Calendar sync from Google worked like a charm .. Impressive.
<studio_> dobey, ok how can new users import their contacts to the ubuntu-phone?
<dobey> studio_: google? anyone using an android phone will almost certainl have their contacts in google already
<studio_> why google? thei do not use google !!!
<studio_> thay
<dobey> who do not use google?
<adrian47> studio_, i tried but still the same error
<k1l_> everyone with an android uses google.
<g105b> everyone with an android phone is used by google.
<dobey> i don't use google contacts. but i don't use android either
<k1l_> and all the nerds who dont use google because "google is evil" know how to handle their stuff with other services.
<studio_> they use a phone with contacts on it, som also uses old phones without android ios or windows ... so how to import via th "normal" way from the sim card?
<dobey> and i imported the contacts from my webos phone through a vcf export
<dobey> studio_: who is "they" ?
<studio_> pplz
<dobey> studio_: 14:18 < dobey> studio_: no it won't. you are not all users. stop trying to act like you speak for everyone.
<k1l_> so there is no "dumb user" who knows that "google is evil" but doesnt know how to setup stuff without google. so dont pretend that is a usecase for 99% of the users.
<Elleo> studio_: SIM card import is under development, so it'll be available for users who can't use the existing methods when vivid becomes stable
<studio_> Elleo, i understood under development, but is there an alternative way, not google, for exchange contacts? a tool for windows for example?
<dobey> no there is no tool for windows
<Elleo> studio_: the contacts app can import vcf files (which most things can export)
<studio_> Elleo, on the 14.10 is only import via google, nothing more.
<Elleo> studio_: you can do vcf imports on 14.10 as well
<studio_> where?
<dobey> Elleo: how?
<Elleo> studio_: just email yourself a vcf file for example, or download one through the browser and it'll let you open it in the contacts app
<Elleo> at least I'm pretty sure that's the case
<Elleo> it's possible that there's only vcf export, but I think there's import as well
<dobey> Elleo: you cana't copy a vcf onto the phone via mtp and open it afaik
<dobey> you can import a vcf as a new address book in evolution, and then copy the contacts.db onto the phone and overwrite whatever contacts you already have on the phone, with that
<dobey> but there's no "import" button in the contacts app
<Elleo> dobey: no button, but import is available via content-hub
<Elleo> dobey: e.g. just visit http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/test.vcf in the browser
<Elleo> dobey: and it should provide contacts as a destination
<dobey> Elleo: if there's no button, there's no way to copy your vcf onto the phone and import it
<dobey> Elleo: that's fine, but that's different from importing a local vcf
<Elleo> dobey: it's still a non-google way of importing contacts
<dobey> sure, but it's a very roundabout way of doing it which involves putting your contacts list somewhere on the internet
<Elleo> dobey: it'll work if you email them to yourself as well, uploading it was just the fastest public example
<dobey> Elleo: yes, and e-mail == internet
<Elleo> dobey: and if it doesn't work from the file manager then that's a bug in the file manager that needs fixing
<dobey> Elleo: there is no file manager on the retail phone
<dobey> that's an app you have to install from the store
<Elleo> dobey: I don't really see installing an app as being an insurmountable challenge
<dobey> even if it does work from the file manager "install this extra app that has nothing to do with contacts, to be able to import your contacts" is not a nice solution
<Elleo> dobey: I'm not saying the current solutions are perfect, but they do exist
<dobey> Elleo: it's not about being a surmountable challenge or not. it's about user experience
<Elleo> you don't have to be tied to gmail to import contacts (it's the easiest way, but it's not the only one)
<dobey> importing contacts from google or a web site, is the only thing that gives a halfway decent user experience right now though
<Elleo> dobey: I'm not saying it's the best user experience; someone asked how to import contacts without google and I was simply explaining how it can be done currently
<Elleo> dobey: I don't think that'll always be the way to do it (for one thing sim imports are landing in devel at the moment), but it's the way you can do it currently
<adrian47> i need help with ssh :D
<adrian47> Is there a way to hack it? I am usign it on private network so I don't need any security
<studio_> Elleo, thanks for help with the vcard import, but that did/should not be the "common way" ... it must be more easy
<popey> adrian47: what do you mean "hack"?
<adrian47> popey, I'm not sure, do something to get it work :)
<adrian47> i added authorized_keys2 to /home/phablet/.ssh, but still getting Permission denied (publickey).
<popey> did you set permissions correctly?
<popey> and why authorized_keys2  and not authorized_keys?
<adrian47> studio gives me this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/563573/cant-ssh-into-ubuntu-touch-device
<adrian47> i tried with authorized_keys too
<popey> 19:15 < popey> did you set permissions correctly?
<studio_> for me that was working ...
<adrian47> where?
<popey> for the .ssh folder and the authorized_keys file
<popey> they have to have specific authorisations to work correctly
<popey> drwx------ 2 phablet phablet 4096 Jan  8 15:32 .ssh
<adrian47> give me a second
<popey> -rw------- 1 phablet phablet  799 Mar  8 19:16 authorized_keys
<popey> this is the #1 reason why ssh with keys fails on every single platform
<popey> (that and people putting the wrong key on the machine)
<studio_> popey, why now "authorized_keys" ?
<popey> studio_: that's easily found out by a simple online search
<studio_> i made it with the authorized_keys2 and it worked ?
<studio_> "by a simple online search" is http://askubuntu.com/questions/563573/cant-ssh-into-ubuntu-touch-device
<adrian47> .ssh has drwxrwxrwx, and authorized_keys has -rw-rw-rw-
<studio_> isn't it?
<popey> adrian47: thats wronger than wrong
<popey> see mine above
<adrian47> popey, ok, so i changed it now and rebooting
<popey> rebooting!?
<popey> you dont need to reboot, this isn't windows
<adrian47> i have problems with adb
<adrian47> i need made changes from recovery
<popey> O_O
<adrian47> adb works but when i turn developer mode, unity is completely not usable  (respond to touch after 10 minutes) until restart
<popey> what device is this and what image you running?
<adrian47> HTC DHD, my vivid port
<popey> ah
<adrian47> still the same error
<popey> what error?
<adrian47> Permission denied (publickey).
<popey> do "ssh -vvvv phablet@ip.add.ress"
<popey> and pastebin the result
<adrian47> http://pastebin.com/fXmpHkW6
<popey> you're logged into your machine as root?
<popey> and you copied the key from the /root/.ssh/ directory to the device?
<adrian47> yes
<popey> not "your" key, but "root" key?
<adrian47> hmm, i was doing everything from 'sudo su' terminal session
<popey> i wouldn't do that :)
<popey> copy your own personal normal user key to the authorized keys file on the device and ssh as you, not root
<popey> looks like you may have copied the wrong key over
<popey> look at the end of the authorized_keys file on the device and you'll see the username @ hostname which owns the key
<adrian47> http://pastebin.com/ghxeRHVQ
<adrian47> the same
<adrian47> PasswordAuthentication should be yes or no?
<popey> you should not need to fiddle with the ssh config
<popey> adrian47: so, permissions are 100% correct, same as mine on .ssh and authorized_keys?
<popey> and you have the correct contents of authorized_keys?
<wolflarson> pooooooooooooooooooopey!
<l3on> debug apparmor group is auto-added by ubutnu-sdk, how can I disable this behaviour?
<adrian47> popey, seeecond, from recovery adb the file was there but now when I connected adb when running i dont see it
<popey> wolflarson: good evening
<adrian47> my adb works sooo slooooow :(
<ogra_> use ssh ;)
<adrian47> hahah :D
<adrian47> I want! But ssh don't want work with me :)
<popey> configure it correctly then :)
<ogra_> does you wlan work ?
<ogra_> *your
<adrian47> but how without working adb?
<adrian47> ogra_, yes
<adrian47> i need restart it now, adb blocked UT completely
<ogra_> put "true" into /userdata/android-data/property/persist.service.ssh
<ogra_> at least if your property system in the container works properly that should trigger ssh to start on boot
<adrian47> i inserted 'service ssh start' into /etc/rc.local (found it somewhere)
<adrian47> and it boots, but i am getting Permission denied (publickey).
<ogra_> ah, yeah, that would indeed work too ... (ugly, but works)
<ogra_> well, make sure the permissions are correct
<ogra_> for your public key and the ~/.ssh dir )
<adrian47> trying and trying but it's hard with my adb
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -lhd .ssh/
<ogra_> drwxr-xr-x 2 phablet phablet 4,0K Feb 25 13:00 .ssh/
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -lh .ssh/
<ogra_> -rw------- 1 phablet phablet 221 Mär  6 16:50 authorized_keys
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- 1 phablet phablet 222 Feb 25 13:00 known_hosts
<ogra_> these are my permissions
<ogra_> (on a working ssh)
<adrian47> changing permissions from recovery adb will affect?
<ogra_> yes, but i'mm not sure your recovery shell allows UIDs that dont exist ...
<ogra_> phablet has 32011 or some such
<studio_> guys, i figured out the problem with the ssh, because i made it new ...
<studio_> adrian47, do you have the public key from your PC, example: "pc_id_rsa.pub" in /home/phablet/.ssh?
<adrian47> studio_ yes generated by ssh-keygen
<adrian47> and then  'cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys'
<ogra_> heh, you could just cp :)
<studio_> if yes, make "cat pc_id_rsa.pub >> authorized_key" in /home/phablet/.ssh
<studio_> if yes, make "cat pc_id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys" in /home/phablet/.ssh
<studio_> "S" sorry
<adrian47> studio_ i made it on pc and then pushed with adb to /data/home/phablet/.ssh  (data because i pushed it from recovery
<studio_> hope it is a different name? id_rsa.pub is standard ...
<popey> if you adb push it, it will have the wrong owner and wrong permissions
<popey> which you need to fix
<studio_> adrian47, use mtp and but it into Downloads, then adb to copy it from Downloads to /home/phablet/.ssh/pc_id_rsa.pub or what ever
<popey> this is confusing advice.
<studio_> i know, but it is working
<popey> not with that filename it aint
<popey> It's been explained multiple times now by 3 people what needs to be done. It's really very simple.
<adrian47> it's hard because i don't have good working adb
<ogra_> did you use my hacked adbd binary ?
<adrian47> ogra_, yes it worked until i get working unity
<studio_> the problem is, how to push the id_rsa.pub from the pc to the .ssh-folder with a different name than id_rsa.pub and then to add to the authorized_key
<ogra_> adrian47, oh ?
<ogra_> for that binary unity shouldnt make any difference
<popey> studio_: that is not remotely hard at all
<ogra_> and given that you are unlikely to have more keys on the device you can just cp id_rsa.pub authorized_keys
<ogra_> no need to cat
<popey> on pc, "cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub". On phone, "vim ~/.ssh/authorized_keys" and then "i" and then paste it in, save it, set permissions, _done_
<popey> there is nothing else which needs doing.
<studio_> popey, if you understand "how-to" it is easy, but most ppls do not understand
<popey> I disagree, but hey ho.
<popey> you're giving incorrect advice which is muddying the waters.
<ogra_> this is why phablet-shell does it automatically for you ... ;)
<popey> indeed
<ogra_> (but phablet-shell needs adb )
<n-iCe> hi guys, long time no see you
<n-iCe> what's new?
<studio_> the phablet shell can connect without problems to an ubuntu-server or RPI-Device. the problem is the other way
<ogra_> "the phablet shell" ?
<studio_> terminal
<ogra_> i'm talking about the phablet-shell command :)
<ogra_> that you run on the PC to connect
<ogra_> (from the phablet-tools PPA ... it gives you a far advanced adb session ... (with working nano support for example ... and not limited to 80x24 chars))
<n-iCe> is whatsapp supported yet?
<studio_> "that you run on the PC to connect" ok ... but i use ssh
<popey> n-iCe: no
<n-iCe> sad
<ogra_> studio_, because you have working wlan :)
<ogra_> phablet-shell uses an ssh connection on top of adb ... doesnt need any network
<studio_> the problem is to get ssh working for a beginner
<ogra_> a beginner should just install phablet-shell and call it once
<popey> or just follow one of a million ssh guides online
<ogra_> after that your ssh is completely set up .. nothing to do
<popey> they're all the same.
<popey> copy key to authorized_keys, set permissions. _done_
<studio_> a beginner is using putty on windows ...
<popey> nope
<popey> a beginner on ubuntu phone is almost certainly using ubuntu
<popey> (or some other linux)
<popey> in the future that will chage
<popey> *change
<studio_> popey, beleve me, you are wrong
<popey> and again, there's a million "how to setup ssh" tutorials online
<popey> you don't know what you're talking about :)
<popey> right now, the vast majority of ubuntu phone users are ubuntu users
<popey> in the future that will change, but right now, I'm confident that's the case.
<studio_> fist, the rpi was new land for windows users, but now they want more ...
<adrian47> ogra_, at boot i have few seconds when adb works fine but, next it slows down (very) and slows whole system (10mins for response)
<popey> ouch
<adrian47> now after few restarts, used every second, I pushed id_rsa.pub to device, cat it to authorized_keys, and set permissions (600 for authorized_keys, and 700 for .ssh)
<adrian47> still the same error :(
<studio_> "id_rsa.pub" same name as your device made???
<popey> you do not need id_rsa.pub on the device.
<studio_> why not?
<popey> you need authorized_keys on the device
<adrian47> there wasn't .ssh folder in /home/phablet/, so i created it and there is "id_rsa.pub" and "authorized_keys"
<popey> adrian47: ok
<adrian47> http://pastebin.com/rUpvgYAd
<popey> adrian47: can you show us "ls -ld /home/phablet/.ssh" and "ls -l /home/phablet/.ssh/"?
<popey> adrian47: on your pc, do you have a ~/.ssh/id_rsa file?
<popey> debug3: Could not load "/home/adrian/.ssh/id_rsa" as a RSA1 public key
<taiebot> Anyone having networking issues? on vivid r126. I have been having multiple issues. Wifi i can have up to 100+ wifi network available in the dash when i walk around my house. 3g does not work very well i need to restart ofono multiple times before getting a network connection it looks like it conflicts with wifi network. The toogle which switch of the wifi does toggle as well the 3g network off. i have had few times at s
<adrian47> yes, it's in default dir: /home/adrian/.ssh , generated with ssh-keygen
<popey> ok
<popey> can you do those two ls commands above?
<adrian47> popey, yes
<popey> and also ls -l /home/adrian/.ssh  on your pc
 * ogra_ bets your ownership is still not right
<popey> +1
<studio_> popey, please again why he do not need the "id_rsa.pub" from his device?
<popey> I said he doesn't need id_rsa.pub _on_ his device.
<popey> "device" in this context meaning "phone"
<adrian47> http://pastebin.com/Sy9n9ZfJ
<studio_> and when i like to connect to other devices by a shared key?
<adrian47> http://pastebin.com/0cI1EIxc
<ogra_> adrian47, root.root ...
<ogra_> thats your prob
<popey> +1
<adrian47> oh
<popey> 20:26 < popey> if you adb push it, it will have the wrong owner and wrong permissions
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> * ogra_ bets your ownership is still not right
<popey> \o/
<popey> 19:18 < popey> this is the #1 reason why ssh with keys fails on every single platform
<popey> (just to keep rubbing it in there) :D
<ogra_> haha
<adrian47> hahah I missed it :D
<popey> it happens to everyone
<popey> at least once
<adrian47> when i remove authorized_keys file only, and then create it and cat as phablet user it should work?
<popey> just chown it
<popey> chown -R phablet:phablet /home/phablet/.ssh
<ogra_> popey, tricky if the phablet user doesnt exist ;)
<ogra_> (in recovery)
<popey> ooh, fun.
<popey> 1000?
<popey> 32011?
<popey> so chown -R 32011 instead of phablet?
<ogra_> 32011
<ogra_> if the recovery chwon allows that
<ogra_> it is busybox ... not sure
<stigray> Hi, I'm fairly new to porting and want to port utouch to LG G2. So far I followed the porting guide(advanced) and i'm able to build images for mako.
<stigray> After that the guide says Add your device specific git repositories under phablet/device ("phablet" is the repository you cloned by following the previous build example and/or Touch/Building).  Make sure it's respecting the format used by AOSP (device/<vendor>/<device name>).
<stigray> Can anyone help me what it exactly means and how do i add git repo for LG G2 D800
<ogra_> right, you need an AOSP tree and the AOSP binary drivers
<stigray> So I have this https://github.com/G2-AOSP/android_device_lge_d800
<stigray> so where do I add it
<adrian47> I did it at boot time, when adb worked, but now i have problem to boot it :)
<ogra_> i have never done an AOSP port ... before you just added the different trees for your devices to the manifext file
<stigray> manifest file
<stigray> Thanks I'll give it a try
<ogra_> back then we were suing CM still though ...
<ogra_> not sure how much AOSP differs
<studio_> ok, now i understood why "here" was removed ...
<studio_> what is the best offline navigation software in the moment with osm for ubuntu touch?
<dobey> there is no offline navigation software on ubuntu
<dobey> at the moment
<studio_> all the software cant't store the os-maps?
<dobey> storing maps offline is one thing. doing navigation is something completely different
<dobey> i don't know if any support offline caching of just the map tiles
<studio_> ok guys, thanks for help for today, have to go to sleep. bye ...
<adrian47> i am trying and trying, but after used adb, system hangs, and after reboot (adb reboot or battery pull) system doesn't start...
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-07
<tiktik> how to download ubuntu touch os latest version on meizu m2 note consisting of inbuilt android lollipop os
<tiktik> 16.04  by xenial xerus will it work on my device or not...
<tiktik> first upon how to download ubuntu touch os image file...
<tiktik> no answers...
<tiktik> how to download image file of ubuntu touch os for meizu m2 note android lollipop device...
<tiktik_> how to download ubuntu touch os on my android lollipop os for meizu m2 note...
<tiktik_> please man.. tell me something... i dont understand as if i am learner...
<tiktik_> very much difficult to use open source platform ....
<Tm_T> moin
<Smurphy> Morning
<Tm_T> my ubuntu phone has working vpn connection, I'm happy (:
<Smurphy> Tm_T: Nice :) Not needing VPN on my side.
<Smurphy> :}
<[tj]> moin
<mardy> dobey: hi! When you have some time, you are welcome to try https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1049
<mardy> dobey: then please ping me when you are available for a few questions
<adfad666> How should I enable ADB? it never comes up on my port
<abeato> ogra_, where is the right place to propose changes to initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch ?
<ogra_> abeato, a bug i guess ... with a debdiff ... unless morphis and friends have moved it to CI yet (which would be pointless regarding the workflow)
<abeato> ogra_, ok I see... is the init script there too btw?
<ogra_> which init script ?
<abeato> ogra_, the one that comes in initrd
<ogra_> well, /init should come from initramfs-tools ... only the touch script comes from that package
<abeato> ogra_, ok, so that one is generic for ubuntu, isn't it?
<ogra_> init is, yeah
<abeato> got it, thanks
<morphis> ogra_: I doubt initramfs-tools is moved yet
<ogra_> morphis, yeah, would also be nonsense given you need the binary in an android build first to even test it
<krijn_> Hi, I have a question: I don't seem to be able to use the devel-proposed channel: it puts the phone in some eternal bootloop. I can however use rc-proposed with no problem (it just updated neatly to 382 on a Nexus 4)
<krijn_> rc-proposed is working very well with Slimport, but I don't seem to be able to use desktop applications in that version, is that correct?
<ogra_> devel-öproposed is just a dumpster for code, it is untested and not intended for use ...
<mterry> zsombi, hello!  I was looking into adding a test for the grabGesture branch, but was trying to debug a problem and couldn't figure how to see console output during a test.  Is there an environment flag or something for that?
<ogra_> rc-proposed has always the latest development (in a tested state)
<zsombi> mterry: qDebug() does the console outputs... what do you want exactly?
<mterry> zsombi, hrm.  I wasn't seeing them during a make check (or running the test executable directly).  I didn't see qWarning or print() calls either
<mterry> printf rather
<zsombi> mterry: ok, still no clue what you exactly need :) qDebug() works for any of us w/o touching any env vars
<mterry> zsombi, I have a test I'm adding to ubuntu-ui-toolkit for my branch, it didn't work on first go, so I wanted to print the state as various things changed.  I don't see any of the existing qDebug statements print out on the console.  Nor do I see any statements I add (qDebug or not)
<zsombi> mterry: weird... as said, we ain't used to do anything that woudl suppress these loggers...
<zsombi> do you quild with qmake -r && make?
<mterry> zsombi, debuild and then make for incremental changes
<mterry> zsombi, which does qmake -r, yes
<zsombi> mterry: bahh... no idea ... still, shouldn't be anything to suppress those
<mterry> zsombi, OK, I just re-ran the tests and now I'm seeing some output...  So maybe my Friday experiment failures were due to me being tired  :)
<zsombi> mterry: dohhh... :D
<mterry> zsombi, although I only see my printfs, not the QLogging SA_TRACE calls in ucswipearea.cpp
<zsombi> mterry: aaaah... good morning :D
<zsombi> mterry: you were not specific on that :D
<zsombi> mterry: here we go then
<mterry> (those macros just call qCDebug...)
<mterry> as warning categories..
<zsombi> mterry: check the /tests/Gallery/gallery-logs.config
<zsombi> gallery-logging.config
<mterry> zsombi, ah...
<zsombi> mterry: so
<zsombi> mterry: you shoudl set the QT_LOGGING_CONF env var to point to that file, then turn those you are interested in to true in that file
<mterry> zsombi, yup, that got it.  Thanks
<krijn_> thanks ogra_ I wasn't aware. Well, then I better wait until I have a working bt-keyboard to search for programs like Gimp to work from my phone I suppose ;)
<dobey> krijn_: the nexus4 images don't have the container for installing legacy apps, no
<dobey> krijn_: a bluetooth keyboard won't bring it to you either
<krijn_> hmm. That's unfortunate. The container is only available for newer devices?
<krijn_> and the bt-keyboard was not entirely connected to the legacy apps dobey ;)
<dobey> krijn_: i think the container bits will be available in the app store, but only installed by default on certain devices
<krijn_> ah, ic. I discoverd a way to install programs like firefox etc. (see enabling read/write mode) https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<dobey> you don't want to do that
<krijn_> but i could not disable the read/write mode anymore
<krijn_> no, i noticed
<krijn_> took some deleting cache/etc. wipe everything before I could do things again
<dobey> yeah, you probably filled up /
<krijn_> anyway, thanks for the answers, now some 'normal' work, before fiddling around with the old nexus 4 again
<peat-psuwit> How to debug call over Bluetooth headset?
<davmor2> peat-psuwit: for what reason?
<peat-psuwit> davmor2: I'm trying to make a call over my bluetooth headset, but voice doesn't go through the headset (it uses phone's speaker). My device is LG L90 Dual (my port)
<mterry> zsombi, ok got tests working, thanks for the help.  Updated branch
<davmor2> peat-psuwit: there's a known issue across the board for that so might be related to that
<davmor2> peat-psuwit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingBluetooth
<davmor2> peat-psuwit: there is a potential fix in silo47
<peat-psuwit> davmor2: Thank you. Let me try that.
<adfad666> another one! http://imgur.com/Y17tsLY
<popey> adfad666: oooh!
<sil2100> mariogrip: hey! I will be requesting the removal of linux-manta from our ubuntu archives soonish, not sure how you build the device tarball bits for manta in your system-image server, but if you use packages from this source it's best if you cache it somewhere
<popey> adfad666: where'd you find that? or is that your port?
<adfad666> popey: my port, pretty much the same as how it's done on Z1
<popey> adfad666: nice!
<popey> adfad666: is there a page somewhere with the status of the port?
<popey> I see a wifi icon which is a good start :)
<adfad666> not much else works, most apps don't open, i can't even find how to enable adb
<popey> mariogrip may be able to help :)
<mariogrip> sil2100: Ok, I got that. It now fetches it from our own servers
<mariogrip> adfad666: best way is to start adb at boot
<mariogrip> download all there 3 files, and run the adb-install from recovery http://people.ubuntu.com/~mariogrip/Ubuntu-touch/fp2/
<mariogrip> adfad666: Just ping me you need help with your port, I'll gladly help :)
<adfad666> mariogrip: that didn't help me activate adb unfortunately :(
<mariogrip> adfad666: oh, did you use the rootstock installetr?
<mariogrip> if yes, you need to replace /data/ubuntu.img with /data/system.img in the adb-install script. sorry i forgot about that
<adfad666> I've been building like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/minato, I adjusted the .conf and install script accordingly
<adfad666> it shows up in lsusb fine, but no way to access it
<mariogrip> have you tried adb kill-server
<adfad666> no change
<mariogrip> i would try with replace it with system.img
<mariogrip> since that script is made for images from system-server
<adfad666> I pushed to the correct place (I did it manually to be sure)
<mariogrip> adfad666: I would give it a try
<mariogrip> or you can check from recovery if you have ubuntu.img or system.img
<adfad666> it's all good
<adfad666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15322611/
<mariogrip> adfad666: ok, and adb is still not working?
<adfad666> nope
<adfad666> but the adbd script must be doing something if I get the corect values in lsusb
<mariogrip> maybe we should check the syslogs from recovery (/data/system-data/var/log/syslog)
<adfad666> hm, maybe not, it seems the lsusb values come from Android's init.device.usb.rc
<mariogrip> oh, maybe try to remove that
<mariogrip> *usb.rc have caused problems for me, so I removes it and handles that on ubuntu side
<adfad666> ok
<dobey> mardy: yikes; that is a huge diff
<sil2100> mariogrip: thanks!
<ogra_> mariogrip, adfad666, note that some adb implementations need the functionfs mounted ... you also need to make sure that the android container doesnt mess with the settings while you try to get it to run on the ubuntu side, some init.rc scripts doe that
<ogra_> *do
<dobey> mardy, dbarth__: i expect you want this to land for ota11 perhaps? not ota10, right?
<adfad666> can I boot ubuntu.img straight from the /system partition? it seems an awful waste to put the image on /data and boot it from there, it takes about 50% of my /data partition on some devices
<Maxr1998> Tassadar: how do I get a built Ubuntu system.img and the preinstalled.tar.gz to a device with multirom without your application or my own image server?
<Maxr1998> from what I understand, Ubuntu has an android system image, which then mount the ubuntu system from /data/system.img
<Maxr1998> *mounts
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-08
<timeax> Hello is there somebody awake?
<lpotter> sometimes
<timeax> Hi :)
<timeax> I tryed the guide linked in the topic for the ubuntu touh porting on a new device
<timeax> But when i the packages listed i'm having a problem
<timeax> It says impossible to find mingw32 package
<timeax> You know how can i solve that?
<timeax> Ok no prob, its late, good night ppls ;)
<[tj]> moin
<keesj> Hi, do specific ports have a special irc channel?
<davmor2> keesj: no
<keesj> I would like to keep up (and help) on the FP2 port hence my question
<keesj> (I am working at Fairphone)
<MCMic> Will the hardware of the fairphone allow to use the convergence?
<davmor2> keesj: this will be your best channel then I think
<tvoss> keesj, you want to reach out to mariogrip
<tvoss> keesj, oh, and welcome :)
<keesj> MCMic: I am quite new to the Ubuntu-phone part (but long time ubuntu/linux user and of course embedded/android developer)
<keesj> I don't know what specs are required for convergence
<Stskeeps> keesj: mhl/slimport on fp2 ooi?
<keesj> While the soc can support HDMI out (using an adapter) this won't work on FP2
<Stskeeps> nod
<keesj> we do have the standar otg port (and an additional usb port on the back) so perhaps something over usb can work
<MCMic> keesj: And is that on a part that might be changed later on a fairphone? I know some ports are easily replaced.
<keesj> for example there is an existing Linux video(webcam) gadget that we can try to hook up
<keesj> MCMic: No, HDMI requires +5v out and we initially used that port to power the extension port
<keesj> so .. enablind HDMI would require at least a new PCB respin (not something we are looking forward to doing any time soon)
<MCMic> :-/
<dpm> hi keesj
<dpm> I think mariogrip had some issues which might be related to the kernel and wanted to reach out to you
<dpm> I'm not sure he's had the time to yet, but I'm sure he'll reply when he's online
<mariogrip> Yeah After blank() / setPower() (hwc) the display don’t want to wake up again.
<dpm> there you go :)
<victor_bq> Hi all!
<victor_bq> I need some help
<victor_bq> I've got a customer interested in UP, and he wants some hints about what is possible with it
<victor_bq> he wants to know if is possible to create a script to manage hot-spot connection or create/config a phisical netwaork via USB-RJ45 adapter
<victor_bq> =)
<davmor2> victor_bq: hotspot only deals with naming and turning on and off, not much you can script there :)  As for usb-rj45 connector in theory it should just work but in all honesty I don't think anyone has tried it
<mcphail> victor_bq: a script triggered by what? I don't think there is a mechanism for NFC/RFID or GPS triggers, for example
<victor_bq> his first question was if it's possible to set up a 3G connection or a Wi-Fi AP with a script to use krillin as a wireless router
<ogra_> sure, we ship nmcli
<ogra_> weather there is a module for his USB ethernet adaptaer is another thing :)
<victor_bq> he is a sys admin from a spanish company that wants to use some UP for IT solutions and is just asking some things :)
<victor_bq> thanks @ogra
<ogra_> well, worst case he acn always make the system writable or use an lxc container to get full ubuntu features
<ogra_> *can
<dpm> keesj, not sure if you saw mariogrip's reply? ^^
<mariogrip> dpm: he haven't answer me on pm, so I guess he's offline
<keesj> yea , I am not that great at IRC on such channels :P
<keesj> mariogrip: do you mind if we use #fairphone-ubuntu or #fairphone-ubuntu-touch? (as to keep traffic low)
<mariogrip> keesj: yeah, sure
<keesj> what works for you
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-is-being-ported-to-sony-xperia-t2-ultra-android-phones-501471.shtml
<popey> oh jeez
<popey> adfad666: ^ I shared your screenshot, now you're in the news, sorry :)
<lotuspsychje> lets hope more device will get the ubuntu bite :p
<mariogrip> a new device just got delivered, a n5 :) dobey
<popey> oooh
<adfad666> Oops
<popey> adfad666: no pressure ㋛
<dobey> mariogrip: nice :)
<ogra_> sil2100, i see a livecd-rootfs 2.382 package in the archive, but no release in the LP branch
<ogra_> did you forget to debcommit/push ?
<sil2100> Crap, didn't I bzr push it?
<ogra_> deosnt look like ... can you ?
<sil2100> Eh, sure, I had it in /tmp though so I'll just recreate the release commit
<sil2100> Sorry about that, I was 100% sure I did a push
<ogra_> yeah, happens :)
<ogra_> (to me too ... :)
<ogra_> thanks !
<sil2100> yw! Will make sure that never happens again ;)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> dont make such promises ... it happens to me too every 10th time :)
<mpt> jgdx, pmcgowan: fingerprint design done. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=diff&rev2=74&rev1=73
<mpt> I got sucked down rabbit holes of “we should always make you set a passcode” and “we should allow passcodes of more digits”, but this is the minimum change just for fingerprints
<mpt> (and both of those, combined, lead to “passwords are just another kind of passcode” and “having a passcode without using it for unlocking is the same as having ‘Lock after auto-sleeping’ set to ‘Never’”, etc)
<mpt> So there’s lots of other changes pending once fingerprint is done (which will, for example, solve the awkwardness of fingerprint ID assuming that you want a passcode and not a password)
<pmcgowan> mpt, ok sounds good thanks, tvoss|lunch ^^
<Maxr1998> timeax: I successfully built UTouch for mako without that package..
<Facu> Hi all!
<Facu> I'm trying to flash a device, but ubuntu-device-flash just hangs :/
<Facu> this is the third time I run it, now I left it a couple of hours
<Facu> see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15329318/
<Facu> is there any way to make it show progress or something?
<mterry> Mirv, re: bug 1552860, even in your new update, the qservicemanager_ipc is still marked as "failing in Ubuntu" -- do we know why?  Is it something we can fix?
<ubot5> bug 1552860 in qtsystems-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qtsystems-opensource-src" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552860
<bubbles> hi, trying to flash meizu mx4 in fastboot but keep getting <waiting for device> message in terminal?! think I am missing something crucial :p
<bubbles> and "fastboot devices" gives me: no permissions	fastboot
<genii> Use sudo
<bubbles> >.<
<bubbles> genii: thank you
<bubbles> wouldn't believe I have been using ubuntu on and off since 6.06
 * genii makes more coffee
<dobey> you shouldn't need to use sudo to flash a device
<genii> dobey: the fastboot command needs sudo
<ogra_> genii, not if there is a proper entry in the udev file the fastboot package ships
<dobey> yeah i've never used "sudo fastboot"
<ogra_> but you also only use nexus devices :)
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15329642/
<dobey> i don't think i used sudo fastboot with the krillin either :)
<ogra_> (from wily)
<ogra_> the distro package has surely never been updated to have krillin in /lib/udev/rules.d/70-android-tools-fastboot.rules
<genii> I haven't used it on wily, but in Trusty  and Vivid, fastboot complained unless sudo
<dobey> anyway, chromium is really bad at history
<ogra_> i think there was a ppa package that was kept up to date when the phonedations team still existed
<ogra_> but i doubt anyone cared to land the changes in the archive after the team was gone
<bubbles> could an issue with the udev file also cause issues when trying to sideload onto an MX4 with an "error: insufficient permissions for device" error?
<ogra_> bubbles, is there already ubuntu on it ?
<ogra_> (or was there ever)
<bubbles> yes, trying to remove ubuntu actually :/
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> no idea if that works, you most likely need a flash tool from meizu ... ubuntu uses different partitioning from android
<ogra_> (so you need some factory tool the re-partitions the flash)
<ogra_> s/the/that/
<bubbles> I have already got the recovery working and as per a mail on the mailing list you can sideload flymeos ... but I keep getting the insufficient permissions error
<dobey> bubbles: what are you trying to do? flash ubuntu? or flyme?
<bubbles> flyme
<bubbles> dobey: ^
<dobey> i think maybe you need to contact meizu support then :)
<bubbles> k, thanks
<Maxr1998> is there already an ubuntu port with 64bit?
<Maxr1998> and why is the android base for ubuntu touch still 4.4.2?
<popey> not sure if the bq M10 is 64-bit or not
<Maxr1998> yep, it is! you'Re right
<Maxr1998> *re
<dobey> the m10 is 64-bit
<dobey> we use the 64-bit android container, but the ubuntu userland is still 32-bit on it
<Maxr1998> ok
<Maxr1998> thanks
<Maxr1998> where do I find the sources for the 64bit container, or how do I set up a build environment for it?
<dobey> and 5.x changed a lot of things. there's some work to move to 5.x, but it's not entirely complete yet
<Maxr1998> thought that
<dobey> i think the tablet is 5.x based though
<Maxr1998> the renders show lollipop, yep
<dobey> eh?
<Maxr1998> the renders on the bq website
<dobey> you mean the android version of the tablet?
<dobey> i was talking about ubuntu
<Maxr1998> yes
<Maxr1998> What I wanted to say, the bq m10 started with android 5.X. So I guess Ubuntu Touch uses a 5.X container, because porting it to 4.4 would be.. erhm yeah
<krijn_> hey guys (m/f ;) ) is there any way to get legacy apps running on a Nexus 4 now, the only thing which keeps on popping up are sites using the video on omgubuntu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/02/ubuntu-convergence-x11-apps-video-demo
<krijn_> but no where what omgubuntu calls "prepare some manual config files and use a series of arcane terminal commands"
<popey> heh
<popey> I don't think it's all documented well yet
<krijn_> i was afraid so
<krijn_> i was actually quite impressed with the performance on a 1080x1920 screen with a phone originating from 2012
<krijn_> wanted to push the boundaries a bit ;)
<dobey> krijn_: no, nothing has changed since yesterday
<krijn_> ha, i didn't think so, but I didn't really push with my questions ;)
<Maxr1998> is there already documentation or sources for the M10 up?
<Maxr1998> from what I found, there isn't anything
<dobey> and nexus 4 isn't 1080p either
<Maxr1998> but on code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com there aren't even sources for the bq EX.X devices
<popey> dobey: it is on external display
<dobey> sure
<popey> which is what he was talking about - convergent x apps etc
<dobey> but i guess i could plug it into my 4k monitor too
<krijn_> well, the odd thing is that it wouldn't according to the internal info, but the displays (tried two) both said they were running in native 1080-mode
<krijn_> a 4k monitor said 1080 too
<krijn_> but i must say that without a bt mouse i haven't really dug deeper (athough I could've used ssh i guess). It was quickly done at work
<krijn_> trying different monitors
<bubbles> with enough googlefu I was able to get flyme installed, thanks for the assistance and have a great day all
<taiebot> Hi everyone has anyone got the stats on the lock screen working ? Never been bothered to report it but it has not been working for  months.
<dobey> works here
<pmcgowan> taiebot, do you see nothing on the greeter or you see the circle without stats?
<taiebot> pmcgowan: i see the circle but nothing no decorations and the the string for the numbers are alway set to 0
<pmcgowan> hmm
<taiebot> pmcgowan i have a crash for usermetrics service in /var/crash
<pmcgowan> taiebot, I wonder if it always crashes, is the service running?
<taiebot> pmcgowan it has not worked for like almost 4 months and  i am running rc-proposed on nexus 4
<pmcgowan> taiebot, I just found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusermetrics/+bug/1372502
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372502 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "usermetrics stopped working some time ago due to wrong group for files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<taiebot> pmcgowan: might do the workaround and report if it starts working
<pmcgowan> yep
<pmcgowan> we don't know why those ownerships can change
<taiebot> pmcgowan: would it be because of forced restart of phone during the apparmor rebuild?
<pmcgowan> taiebot, no idea really but the apparmor profiles seem quite separate
<taiebot> pmcgowan: yeah it worked got one notification working
<pmcgowan> taiebot, ok, well someday maybe we will figure out how that happens
<pmcgowan> its rare enough but has hit multiple people
<taiebot> pmcgowan following https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1332538/comments/5 .  this is my /var/log permissions http://pastebin.com/Le0Un4y0
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1332538 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "No UID checks on rootfs updates" [Critical,Fix released]
<pmcgowan> yeesh
<pmcgowan> taiebot, so something in an update back in sept screwed up the ownerships
<pmcgowan> ts like the mapping of the users changed
<pmcgowan> Oh i see, so it did get fixed right after that
<taiebot> pmcgowan: is there "the way" it should be somewhere ?
<pmcgowan> taiebot, this is my mx4 http://paste.ubuntu.com/15330496/
<taiebot> pmcgowan: could i also asked you for the /var/lib permissions ?
<pmcgowan> one sec
<pmcgowan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15330527/
<taiebot> pmcgowan it is also different :-(
<taiebot> http://pastebin.com/PxXeE9EL
<pmcgowan> yeesh again
<pmcgowan> hopefully only a few phones using proposed got hit with that
<taiebot> pmcgowan lightdm has very weird permission drwxr-x---  6 systemd-timesync lxc-dnsmasq  4096 Jun 10  2014 lightdm
<pmcgowan> indeed seems random
<mariogrip> dobey: I fixed the n5 issue
<dobey> mariogrip: sweet
<dobey> mariogrip: what was it?
<mariogrip> header missmatch
<dobey> ah
<mariogrip> building images now, should be up in about 10 mins
<dobey> awesome
<mariogrip> dobey: Is there something else i should take a look at while im on the device? (bt is known)
<dobey> mariogrip: gps doesn't work either; but bt is the big one i think
<mariogrip> ok, I will take a look at them
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-09
<mariogrip> dobey: did the update go well?
<dobey> mariogrip: i'm running #4 from stable now, yeah
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-10-update-to-land-in-april-supports-the-new-bq-ubuntu-tablet-501510.shtml
<osmosis> Hey guys, just noticed my flo updated from devel r430 to r455 which failed to boot so when I went to fresh install again devel is back down at r8? Just wondering what happened with the numbering.
<osmosis> Never mind, multirom just stopped showing dev-proposed for some reason
<[tj]> moin
<mardy> marcustomlinson: hi! Do you know how to set an environment variable for a scope? (need to add U1_DEBUG=1 to the click scope)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: just a sec
<marcustomlinson> mardy: adb into the phone and run:
<marcustomlinson> restart scope-registry
<marcustomlinson> then
<marcustomlinson> U1_DEBUG=1 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity-scopes/scoperunner '' /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity-scopes/clickapps/clickscope.ini
<mardy> marcustomlinson: thanks!
<oSoMoN> Saviq, what’s the ETA for landing https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/input-name-filter-proxy/+merge/286684 ?
<Saviq> oSoMoN, hopefully end of this week
<Saviq> oSoMoN, we're waiting on the UITK release that's under QA now
<oSoMoN> ok
<oSoMoN> Saviq, I’ve been without meaningful autopilot test results for the browser for a month now, because of that bug, so I’m really eager to see it fixed
<Saviq> oSoMoN, I know
<Saviq> I'm eager to land that, too, sorry it's taking so long, we've just been blocked by everything we could've been blocked by
<marlinc> Test
<Mirv> greyback_: if you have time for some Qt 5.6 fun at some point, bug #1554404 is there to get. they've removed the pkgconfig file, but the headers would be still there in qtbase5-private-dev
<ubot5> bug 1554404 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "qtmir fails to build against Qt 5.6 due to platformsupport pkgconfig removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554404
<greyback_> Mirv: ack
<bretth> Is this channel still active?
<genii> Occasionally
<dobey> lol
<dobey> 300 people in the channel
<dobey> i think it's "active" yes :)
<bretth> Well, I wasn't sure :P
<bretth> Anywho, I've been having a problem with app development that I can't seem to find an answer for on AskUbuntu or the QML forums
<pmcgowan> try also on ubuntu-app-devel
<dobey> #ubuntu-app-devel might be a better place to ask. it's the app devel channel :)
<bretth> Ah, I did not know that channel existed.  Thanks for the pointer :)
<lpotter> not much active during my day light hours
<lpotter> I usually end up mumbling to myself
<dobey> lpotter: your daylight hours are all wrong though
<lpotter> :)
<lpotter> and the moon is upside down
<dobey> hah. true
<dobey> i don't think i've ever even looked at the moon when south of the equator
<lpotter> just try standing on your head... same thing :)
<lpotter> that's what I do when I feel homesick :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> not vegemite?
<lpotter> eww.. I get enough of that by having to make vegemite things for my kids
<lpotter> from the us originally
<popey> mmmmm marmite
<lpotter> I swear you could make a house out of vegemite and wheatbix
<lpotter> some day I will, just to prove a point
<dobey> oh
<dobey> lol
<davmor2> lpotter: it would never work with wheatbix you'd have to use shredded wheat
<davmor2> lpotter: be more like a straw bail house that way
<lpotter> just get the wheatbix wet first
<davmor2> lpotter: hahaha
<stakewinner00> why ubuntu touch uses dnsmasq?
<dobey> why not use it?
<stakewinner00> it's useless, or at least i don't know which utility it have on a phone.
<stakewinner00> if i'm on wifi, and i have hotspot disable, why is it needed to be running?
<dobey> it's not useless
<dobey> it's used for dns caching
<dobey> the same as it is on regular ubuntu
<stakewinner00> oh, ok, i thought it was only useful with hotspots.
<dobey> mariogrip: hrmm, mtpd/adbd don't seem to be working on my n5 with stable #4 :-/
<mariogrip> dobey: oh, using developer mode?
<dobey> mariogrip: yeah
<dobey> mariogrip: well, even without, when i plug in the usb it doesn't appear in dmesg or on the launcher
<mariogrip> dobey: ok, i'll take a look
<dobey> oh fun. i can't run system-image-cli --switch from the terminal app either it seems. whee
<mariogrip> dobey: ok, found the issue, fix on it's way (ish 10mins)
<dobey> mariogrip: cool, thanks
<dobey> mariogrip: did you make any progress on finding out why blutetooth doesn't work?
<mariogrip> dobey: I did some debugging, but I haven't found anything yet
<mariogrip> did the update work?
<dobey> mariogrip: yeah, i can mtp/adb now
<mariogrip> :)
<dobey> oh hrmm
<dobey> well /dev/nmea seems to exist at least, for gps
<dobey> but gps doesn't work :-/
<mariogrip> I haven't looked to to gps yet
<dobey> sure
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1530934 ick
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1530934 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/telephony-service-approver:11:AalMediaPlaylistControl::setPlaybackMode:QMediaPlaylistPrivate::syncControls:QMediaPlaylist::setMediaObject:QMediaPlayer::bind:QMediaPlayerPrivate::connectPlaylist" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-10
<dobey> mariogrip: so, location apparently does work on hammerhead now :)
<mariogrip> dobey: oh? I haven't done more than updating the hal, so that may have fixed it
<dobey> mariogrip: yeah, took me a while to get a gps fix, but it seems to be working now for me
<dobey> :)
<mariogrip> :)
<dobey> now just need bluetooth. whoot
<dobey> well, and battery life that doesn't suck, but eh
<mariogrip> dobey: I got something from debugging bt today, it seems that it missing a hci
<dobey> right, the device isn't created in ubuntu
<dobey> no idea why though. i guess something with the hal
<Direcious> Hello, could somebody please try to give me a hand ?
<lotuspsychje> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Direcious> I recently repaired my nexus 4 so that I could install Ubuntu onto it, but both of my systems won't detect the device at all, including within dmesg
<lotuspsychje> Direcious: check the install wiki in topic mate
<Direcious> I already have, I get stuck on the adb step since my nexus won't get detected as a USB device
<[tj]> moin
<amirreza> hi
<amirreza> hi
<amirreza> :\
<rbasak> Power consumption seems to have gone up significantly with OTA-9.1 (on Aquaris 4.5). Now the battery only lasts a day or so on idle. Before it used to last 2-3 days.
<rbasak> On the plus side the higher consumption rate means the battery percentage readout is accurate again (I think).
<matv1> Can anyone confirm that network credentials for WPA2 enterprise do not keep anymore?
<matv1> Saved WPA personal connections do reconnect on leaving/rejoining a network automaticaly. But WPA Enterprise do not
<davmor2> matv1: did you check the button to keep the creds?
<matv1> I did indeed :)
<davmor2> matv1: then it should work nothing has change since it was done
<davmor2> give me 2 minutes though
<matv1> I should say at least peap/MSCHAPv2 does this (I work in a school that does eduroam)
<matv1> davmor2 sure np!
<davmor2> matv1: connected, droped, and connected again and I too am using peap/mschapv2 here
<matv1> hmmm
<davmor2> matv1: what version are you on?
<matv1> regular OTA9.1 nexus4
<matv1> no tinkering
<matv1> :)
<matv1> are there logs that might tell me anything?
<davmor2> pete-woods1: ^
<kasho> he
<kasho> one ask
<kasho> wich version is lasted in ubuntu-touch?
<pete-woods1> matv1, davmor2: hmm, I think network-manager logs to the syslog
<kasho> vivid or  devel
<kasho> ?
<kasho> i go install dual boot in my nexus 5
<kasho> i don't know which
<matv1> pete-woods1 davmor2 ah I will take a look. I will let you know if there is anything dodgy in there.
<matv1> thanks for now!
<pete-woods1> matv1: anything related to wpa_supplicant or network-manager is useful
<davmor2> pete-woods1: thanks I can't reproduce it here at all but wasn't sure is there was a log other network-manager that would be worth looking at :)
<pete-woods1> davmor2: yeah, the indicator isn't even involved when connecting to known networks
<pete-woods1> so it's not always obvious where to go next
<davmor2> pete-woods1: nice I wasn't sure if there might of been a creds log somewhere that said if it was pinged or not. but obviously not :) good to know for the future :)
<pete-woods1> davmor2: for wifi at least, we have configured NM to store the credentials itself (in /etc/NetworkManager), and the certs are somewhere just on the filesystem
<pete-woods1> so it doesn't need to ask the secret agent / indicator
<davmor2> pete-woods1: ah cool so everything that nm needs will be owned by it that's nice
<pete-woods1> for better or worse, yes
<davmor2> pete-woods1: oh come on it's all Tony's fault and not yours, it has to be a good thing ;)
<pete-woods1> :D
<matv1> pete-woods1 davmor2 the eduroam connection is shown in my ´previous networks´. that proves that those network details have been stored right?
<matv1> So i must assume that there is still an entry for that connection stored in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<matv1> (i am on bloody windows atm so i cant easily adb shell into my device at this minute :( )
<matv1> I configured it yesterday and authentication details havent changed. Is the authentication part also stored there? surely not?
<pete-woods1> matv1: yeah, the complete config is stored in a .ini file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/...
<matv1> username pw as well?
<jgdx> pete-woods1, hey, re: your pptp connection. Is that using mschap?
<jgdx> pete-woods1, an attempt at bisecting this pptp connectivity issue I have
<pete-woods1> jgdx: yeah, that's what my home server uses
<jgdx> pete-woods1, okay, any theory as to why my connection is failing on the phone? pebkac?
<pete-woods1> jgdx: I don't think it's just you - I have the same problem
<pete-woods1> works on desktop, not on phone
<jgdx> pete-woods1, ah, my mistake.
<pete-woods1> jgdx: need to start the pptp connection manually on the phone in super verbose mode
<pete-woods1> jgdx: also should compare the routing table on phone between connecting to an openvpn and pptp connection
<pete-woods1> maybe keep it simple by pulling the SIM out
<SgrA> Hi
<mardy> pstolowski: hi! Do you have a minute for a question about unity-scopes-shell?
<pstolowski> mardy, hey, sure
<SgrA> I'm using Ubuntu on my OnePlus One, installed using MultiROM manager. I can't install stuff because it can't lock the /var path
<mardy> pstolowski: I'm working on this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/unity-scopes-shell/clientid-1554040/+merge/288651
<dobey> SgrA: don't try to use apt
<dobey> SgrA: what are you trying to install?
<mardy> pstolowski: but when I build it, the tests fail: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/247394491/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-arm64.unity-scopes-shell_0.5.6+15.04.20160310-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<SgrA> was trying python
<mardy> pstolowski: do you think they are failing because of my changes?
<SgrA> ... and might have tried gcc.
<dobey> SgrA: if you want to install different CLI tools from debs, see https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<SgrA> Thanks
<pstolowski> mardy, they fail only from time to time right?
<mardy> pstolowski: I don't know, it's the first build :-)
<mardy> pstolowski: it looks like an unrelated failure, indeed
<pstolowski> mardy, ok. anyway, not your fault, these tests are a bit flaky / racy and occasionally fail
<mardy> pstolowski: ok, thanks
<jgdx> pete-woods1, what is the “VPN Settings…” button in the indicator trying to open?
<pete-woods1> jgdx: the system settings?
 * pete-woods1 digs URL out
<bregma> mhall119, do you know what the story for running Core Apps on the Ubuntu desktop (eg. 16.04) is going to be, since clicks aren't supported for the desktop and the Core apps are not supported for debs or snaps?
<popey> bregma: dpm has been playing with that
<popey> bregma: technically we have debs, and dpm has made a few snaps
<bregma> technically I can not point anyone to a PPA with debs for Xenial
<popey> today, yes.
<dpm> bregma, you can
<popey> well, dpm has one :)
<dpm> bregma, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<dpm> that's still the preferred option to get them to run either under unity 7 or unity 8
<bregma> is this going to be the official story for convergence then?
<dpm> well, core apps are not part of the platform, they build on top
<pete-woods1> jgdx: it's just trying to open (what I assumed would be) a link to the list of VPN connections (settings:///system/vpn)
<dpm> convergence is more about merging the platform codebases to me and the SDK gaining more convergence features
<pete-woods1> in the same way as the wifi settings
<dpm> and ultimately the 3rd party packaging moving to snaps
<jgdx> pete-woods1, good
<pete-woods1> jgdx: which does settings:///system/wifi
<jgdx> pete-woods1, that's perfect
<dpm> the "preview" snaps are there, but only for for unity 7
<dpm> I'll try to build some for unity 8, but probably not until mid-next week
<ahayzen> Hi, has anyone had issues when switching to/from WiFi/Cellular data using apps such as Dekko/Telegram that they then infinitely spin and require a restart of the app to be able to reconnect ? And is there an existing bug report somewhere for this?
<Smurphy> not here.
<gvpm> hey
<ahayzen> simple steps to reproduce for me, 1) ensure wifi is connect 2) start dekko 3) refresh the inbox (notice the bouncing/loading bar stops eventually) 4) disable wifi so you are on cellular 5) refresh the inbox (notice the bouncing/loading bar stays continuously)
<Smurphy> The only problem I have is when connected through bluetooth with my car system, and I leave the car without manually disabling the Bluetooth on the phone, I get all Text-fields filled with 11111111111......
<dobey> ahayzen: what image/device?
<dobey> Smurphy: hah, that is just weird :)
<ahayzen> dobey, mako rc-proposed and since like ages... i was hoping all the previous networking fixes were going to solve it
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> yeah, that should be mostly fixed by now with recent qt/nm changes
<dobey> Mirv: ^^ do you know more about that perhaps?
<ahayzen> i was hoping it would be, but not from what has landed
<ahayzen> dobey, should i report a bug somewhere for the issue i mentioned before ^^ ? if so, against which project?
<dobey> ahayzen: depends on what is actually causing the problem
<ahayzen> i assume somewhere in the network stack :-)
<ahayzen> or qt networking
<dobey> ahayzen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1506015 is the bug about it that's claimed to be fixed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1506015 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Network errors after changing between mobile data connection and wifi" [High,Confirmed]
<dobey> ahayzen: or you are seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1533508
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1533508 in Canonical System Image "Mobile data doesn't automatically connect after leaving wifi" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ahayzen> yeah IIRC that was the one i was hoping would fix it
<ahayzen> no mobile data does connect
<ahayzen> like if you switch to the browser and reload the page it is fine
<ahayzen> the problem is only with certain apps like telegram/dekko
<ahayzen> they seem to need a restart of the app to 'reconnect'
<dobey> ahayzen: maybe open a new bug against qtbase-opensource-src then
<ahayzen> ok, and maybe canonical-devices-system-image as well :-)
<dobey> yeah
<ahayzen> dobey, FYI i've reported bug 1555751
<ubot5> bug 1555751 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Some apps require a restart after switching to/from Wifi/Cellular to reconnect to the network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1555751
<dobey> cool
<dobey> pmcgowan, Mirv: ^^
<pmcgowan> oh booo
<pmcgowan> dobey, is that an app issue or qt?
<pmcgowan> let me read
<dobey> pmcgowan: well, ahayzen mentioned dekko and telegram, so i presume it's qt
<ahayzen> dobey, i assume both dekko and telegram hold open connections? i wonder if that is related ?
<dobey> i have noticed some weirdness recently in pay-ui related to qtnetwork, too; but i haven't had time to really figure out what it is
<pmcgowan> wonder if they are not reacting to a signal
<ahayzen> maybe they don't get notified/closed or something when the network type changes
<dobey> ahayzen: could be; i'd think that'd be a bug in the qtnetwork backend perhaps
<ahayzen> that is my current thought
<dobey> unless of course they're not using qtnetwork
<dobey> (i don't know if they are or not)
<dobey> DanChapman: ^^ is dekko using qtnetwork for it's connections to mail servers?
 * DanChapman reads scrollback
<V99> hi!
<V99> i have E5 with ubuntu touch and the mobile only charge when is power off, someone has the same problem in OTA 9.1? or my mobile is broken?
<[tj]> V99: I haven't had this with my E5
<V99> ok, im imagine that is hardware problem
<DanChapman> dobey yes dekko uses qtnetwork for it's connections.
<dobey> ok
<ahayzen> ...does telegram use qtnetwork as well ?
<DanChapman> ahayzen that sounds like a possible bug in dekko's network watcher which uses the connectivity api. The progress bar isn't tied to network activity as such but to user visible tasks (which include network tasks) that are going to affect the view. Does refreshing the inbox a second time cause the progress bouncer to stop? It should cancel any previous tasks.
<ahayzen> DanChapman, let me try
<ahayzen> DanChapman, tried pulling three times, still bouncing. And you can tell it isn't doing anything as it usually stutters as it bounces
<ahayzen> DanChapman, even like going to the Sent Mail/Personal section, it still bounces
<DanChapman> ahayzen, hmm odd! ok... just to be sure it isn't doing anything if you open the "About" page in email settings and long press the dekko icon to enable the developer settings. then go back to the navigation drawer you can enable the imap log viewer. Restart dekko and you should have an extra option in the header to open the log panel (you can swipe left/right between account). With it open try and reproduce the issue and see if the "Sync
<DanChapman> mailbox" tasks starts.
<ahayzen> ok..
<ahayzen> DanChapman, so when on wifi after the refresh i waited for "+idling" ... then disabled WiFi ... then turned off WiFi to drop to Cellular do a refresh and all i got is "DONE"
<ahayzen> DanChapman, any further refreshes don't add anything to the log
<DanChapman> Ok now that helps. Do you see the little wifi icon in the header?
<ahayzen> nope
<ahayzen> just the search and imap log thing
<DanChapman> ahayzen, thanks that narrows it down some more! So it looks like Dekko never noticed the connectivity changes & tried to terminate IDLE on the assumption nothing has changed and is now sat waiting for an OK response from the server (infinite progress bar). So it's an issue somewhere in the network watcher/connectivity-api.
<ahayzen> DanChapman, ok! So you mean an issue in dekko's network watcher/connectivity .. or the platform ?
<DanChapman> ahayzen, yeah dekko's network watcher or the platforms connectivity api. Although I still need to move Dekko to the new ubuntu connectivity api as i noticed the deprecation warnings couple of weeks ago.
<ahayzen> DanChapman, ok, do you mind adding that info to the bug 1555751 ? and i guess we should add dekko/telegram to the bug maybe as well ?
<ubot5> bug 1555751 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Some apps require a restart after switching to/from Wifi/Cellular to reconnect to the network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1555751
<DanChapman> ahayzen, yep will do :-)
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
<ahayzen> DanChapman, interestingly if you give it back the WiFi..it eventually sorts itself back out
<n1cky_> Trying to get a development environment set up on Xenial
<n1cky_> mingw32 doesn't appear to be in xenial
<n1cky_> mingw-w64 suffices?
<dobey> i'm not sure why mingw32 is supposedly needed
<dobey> i don't think we're building any windows executables
<n1cky_> ;)
<n1cky_> there's a systemd joke in there somewhere.
<n1cky_> do you guys anticipate that i will see any problems building inside of an lxc container?
<dobey> no
<n1cky_> "curl: (22) The requested URL returned error: 404 Not Found" is occuring a lot when running my initial phablet-dev-bootstrap. Known problem?
<dobey> dunno if it is a problem
<dobey> but yes, i saw similar messages here
<n1cky_> All of the git clones work fine, but none of the curls do.
<n1cky_> dobey: I won't worry about it for now. thanks.
<Aashu> You can find your kernel config at kernel/[manufacturer]/[codename]/arch/arm/configs/ cyanogenmod_[codename]_defconfig. Please double check that it is indeed the default config file name in device/[manufacturer]/[codename]/*.mk (look for the TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG variable).
<Aashu> i could not understand this
<Aashu> could you please help me with this
<Aashu> ??
<n1cky_> Aashu: have you ever configured the linux kernel before?
<Aashu> yes i did for desktop
<Aashu> never before for any mobile
<Aashu> and actually i could not find the directories mentioned
<n1cky_> Kconfig is the kernel configuration language... for lack of a better term.
<n1cky_> actually .mk, that's just a standard makefile, excuse me.
<n1cky_> but the idea is that your kernels configuration is somewhere in the AOSP / Cyanogenmod tree under that type of structure
<n1cky_> in your phablet dir, try a 'find . | grep defconfig'
<n1cky_> Is gerrit dead?
<n1cky_> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/q/status:open,n,z
<Aashu> Thank you n1cky - i have received this output
<Aashu> ./external/busybox/configs/TEST_rh9_defconfig ./external/busybox/configs/TEST_noprintf_defconfig ./external/busybox/configs/android_ndk_defconfig ./external/busybox/configs/TEST_nommu_defconfig ./external/busybox/configs/android_defconfig ./external/busybox/configs/android2_defconfig ./external/busybox/configs/cygwin_defconfig ./external/busybox/configs/freebsd_defconfig ./external/wpa_supplicant_8/hostapd/defconfig ./external/
<n1cky_> in the future please please please post long output to paste.debian.net
<n1cky_> unfortunately that doesn't look right.
<Aashu> i apologize... this is my first time i am trying technical
<Aashu> paste.debian.net/413955
<Aashu> i followed all the steps for porting and stuck at this one - Please help
<n1cky_> what are you porting?
<Aashu> CM for yureka
<Aashu> i am porting ubuntu touch for yureka device
<n1cky_> https://github.com/kirananto/RaZorReborn/blob/master/arch/arm/configs/cyanogenmod_tomato_defconfig
<n1cky_> here's an older one.
<n1cky_> You owe it to yourself to not use that. But maybe this gives you some guidance?
<n1cky_> You need to check out the cyanogenmod sources and then patch the kernel configuration with the utility found in the linked repo.
<Aashu> http://forums.yuplaygod.com/threads/yu-android-m-aosp-bring-up-challenge-calling-all-rom-devs.28477/
<Aashu> i am trying with these prerequisites as mentioned in the porting guide
<n1cky_> I'm sorry, I don't know how to help you anymore.
<n1cky_> is there any tip of tree stuff I should know about with regards to building on sources newer than 4.2.2?
<dobey> as in 4.4.4?
<dobey> or 4.4.2 or whatever it is?
<n1cky_> as in 5 maybe?
<n1cky_> I'm hoping to build on 5.0+
<dobey> i don't know what all is necessary to build on 5
<dobey> mariogrip: ^^ i guess you might know? :)
<abdullah> hello
<abdullah> is there anyone?
<mariogrip> n1cky_: for 5.1 you can use cm-12.1 as base: https://github.com/ubports/android/tree/ubp-5.1 or use aosp 5.1 as base: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp%2Fplatform%2Fmanifest.git;a=shortlog;h=refs%2Fheads%2Fpersonal%2Fw-ondra%2Fphablet-5.1.1_r5
<abdullah> guys?
<mariogrip> abdullah: yeah?
<abdullah> oh! hello
<mariogrip> Hi :)
<abdullah> how are you? :)
<abdullah> i need some help
<mariogrip> Im good, what do you need help with?
<abdullah> i am trying to port Ubuntu touch for HTC One M8
<abdullah> we don't have CyanogenMod 11 which we can use to port so is there anyway around it?
<mariogrip> abdullah: you can try a ubuntu touch android that is based on cm-12.1 https://github.com/ubports/android/blob/ubp-5.1/default.xml
<mariogrip> or aosp 5.1 https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp%2Fplatform%2Fmanifest.git;a=shortlog;h=refs%2Fheads%2Fpersonal%2Fw-ondra%2Fphablet-5.1.1_r5
<n1cky_> mariogrip: thanks.
<mariogrip> n1cky_ and abdullah: here are instructions for that source if you need https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Building-ubports-source
<abdullah> so basically ubport is same?
<abdullah> thanks a lot for those links mario
<n1cky_> mariogrip: so this supercedes phablet-dev-boostrap?
<mariogrip> abdullah: yeah, it's based on cyanogenmod insted of aosp
<abdullah> that's really cool
<abdullah> this thing will be updated regularly?
<mariogrip> n1cky_: Yeah
<mariogrip> abdullah: Jup
<abdullah> Awesome :D
<abdullah> i am so happy you have made my day literally
<mariogrip> you'r welcome :)
<abdullah> :D
<abdullah> if i face any other problem can i come back here for help?
<mariogrip> jup, just ping me
<n1cky_> mariogrip: from your gh it looks like you're an official canonical guy. If it's not out of place for me to say so, I think more documentation and a mailing list would be much appreciated for this community
<n1cky_> thank you again for the links. :)
<abdullah> alright mario
<mariogrip> n1cky_: mailing-list: https://launchpad.net/~ubports (ubports@lists.launchpad.net )
<n1cky_> 1 active member. lol.
<n1cky_> anyway, i just subscribed.
<mariogrip> n1cky_: yeah, I haven't made a link to the mailing list yet
<dobey> mariogrip: having fun with the n5?
<mariogrip> dobey: Yeah! but is it just my batteries, or is the battery life not good
<mariogrip> I have like a 3-4 days on my opo
<dobey> the battery life is indeed not great on the n5
<dobey> i don't know how much of that is ubuntu's fault though
<mariogrip> dobey: I will take some tests, might be something is the hal that is "crashing starting"
<dobey> oh, good; thought x just crashed, but it locked the screen for some reason; updating to xenial right now
<dobey> yeah if i could get even 2 days out of it, i'd be happy :P
<dobey> wifi seems to kill the battery life for me
<mariogrip> xenial may have some dragons
<dobey> anyway
<mariogrip> I don't think wifi draw that much
<mariogrip> *it should not*
<dobey> well, switching between wifi and cell all the time does i guess; concrete block is not great for wifi it turns out
<n1cky_> mariogrip: what does ubports stand for?
<n1cky_> ubuntu ports?
<mariogrip> n1cky_: jup
<dobey> and then if i turn on vpn, it really kills the battery :P
<dobey> maybe i'll try vpn later though
<dobey> mariogrip: i do wonder if maybe bt is a bit overactive in the android side, with no way for ubuntu to manage it, and that might cause some battery drain?
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah, that seems to be drawing alot on opo to so I guess that's ubuntu
<n1cky_> mariogrip: you own nexus6?
<dobey> yeah, vpn is just networkmanager-openvpn or openvpn itself probably being a pain
<mariogrip> dobey: there should be noting in the hal that can trun it on, bluedroid is removed
<mariogrip> that's also what I think can be the problem with bt
<mariogrip> n1cky_: yes
<n1cky_> mariogrip: That's what I'll be working on for the rest of the day.
<n1cky_> it's only 4pm here.
<dobey> mariogrip: oh. can you fix that?
<mariogrip> n1cky_: Cool! I have managed to get ubuntu working on that, but without graphics "just adb/terminal"
<mariogrip> dobey: I guess I could take the hci part from bluedroid and use that
<mariogrip> since it's broadcom i cannot use what I normally use hci_qcomm_init
<n1cky_> mariogrip: if you could send me a tgz with your working directory, that would be much appreciated. Maybe I can get things working better.
<mariogrip> n1cky_: I can push it to our repos
<n1cky_> pm me for email address
<dobey> hehe
<n1cky_> mariogrip: even better
<dobey> 15GB tarball? no thanks :)
<n1cky_> that's the power of the git submodule. :)
<dobey> ugh, git submodules :)
<n1cky_> mariogrip: if i can recommend something for ubports.com, http://gitit.net/
<n1cky_> it looks like you switched from mediawiki to something else
<n1cky_> but being able to manage wiki pages with markdown and vim and git makes wiki's much more likely to get maintained, imho
<mariogrip> n1cky_: this is git + nodejs based https://wiki2.ubports.com/
<mariogrip> that's our new one
<mariogrip> we will be moving to that one soon
<n1cky_> did you write that or?
<mariogrip> I want to move away from php
<mariogrip> n1cky_: I made the template, it uses jingo
<mariogrip> when we remove mediawiki, then php is gone from our servers :P
<n1cky_> :)
<n1cky_> how do i clone the wiki?
<mariogrip> n1cky_: device config: https://github.com/ubports/android_device_moto_shamu
<n1cky_> thanks!!!
<mariogrip> n1cky_: kernel: https://github.com/ubports/android_kernel_moto_shamu
<mariogrip> n1cky_: you can edit on the wiki or https://github.com/ubports/wiki.ubports.com
<n1cky_> excellent. This is awesome
<mariogrip> dobey: I will do some cleanup on *.rc files on n5, remove all unused and "not working", that may boost the battery life
<dobey> mariogrip: ok, sounds good
<dobey> mariogrip: i did notice that the latest images boot very slowly too
<mariogrip> dobey: Yeah, I saw that
<dobey> doh; the qa trello board queue has a lot of stuff in it right now
<n1cky_> mariogrip: the missing digital ocean banner at the bottom is distracting
<n1cky_> :S
<mariogrip> n1cky_: seems like they have removed the link, it's on my todo list
<dobey> mariogrip: do you have a problem on any of your devices where there are no thumbnails in gallery for the pictures on the device?
<mariogrip> dobey: Yeah, the opo
<dobey> mariogrip: does the gallery app log have complaints about apparmor access to the files?
<mariogrip> dobey: I haven't checked that yet, but I haven't seen any
<n1cky_> https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Building-ubports-source step 3
<dobey> yeah, they aren't actual denials in syslog; it's just the apparmor check in thumbnailer getting a result that says the profile can't access the jpg files
<n1cky_> should be 'mkdir phablet && cd $_' right?
<mariogrip> n1cky_: yeah
<n1cky_> mariogrip: when i tried to edit i got sent to cloudflare
<mariogrip> n1cky_: it worked for me, what did you use to login with?
<n1cky_> github OAUTH
<n1cky_> it went through after
<n1cky_> but I think when the update got pushed, jingo rebuilt and the site didn't respond for a second
<n1cky_> thus cloudflare kicked in
<n1cky_> and then a second later when I refreshed the site was back up and all was well
<mariogrip> n1cky_: humm, seems that it got updated
<n1cky_> mariogrip: cloning ubports/android doesn't populate things enough
<n1cky_> are you supposed to call phablet-dev-bootstrap and then clone afterwards?
<mariogrip> no repo sync
<mariogrip> n1cky_: oh, i havent added that to the new wiki yet
<mariogrip> that's why that is not released as the main wiki yet
<mariogrip> sorry my bad, added it now
<n1cky_> Nice, thanks.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-11
<n1cky_> mariogrip: please make ubports/android default branch "ubp-5.1"
<n1cky_> currently it's 5.1.1
<n1cky_> mariogrip: do you have canonical.com in your .gitconfig to resolve via ssh even when https is specified?
<n1cky_> because I cannot check out a lot of the platform/external stuff without getting a bunch of
<n1cky_> error: RPC failed; result=22, HTTP code = 503
<n1cky_> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<n1cky_> and google says that this has to do with large files over HTTP
<n1cky_> it would make sense to me that you wouldn't see this if you resolve and access phablet resources in a different way.
<n1cky_> whether or not others are having a similar issue, I was able to fix my repo sync problems by altering the manifest to use ssh for every host, meaning that my ssh key needed to be on all of the repos.
<n1cky_> for the most part that meant github, which was easy.
<n1cky_> i also had to register for the gerrit for hesperidium.canonical.com
<n1cky_> and even if you register for googlesource.com gerrit, you do not get ssh checkouts. but that server wasn't giving me problems, canonical was.
<pstolowski> mardy, hey, the failing test you asked about yesterday may not actually be a random failure, we see this now consistently on armhf & arm64 too; this will need investigating
<mardy> pstolowski: thanks, meanwhile I'll disable the tests in our silo then
<marcusto_> mardy: is this what you're seeing? (process:10857): accounts-glib-WARNING **: Failed to get D-Bus connection (Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: we're getting that on unity-js-scopes. Also just arm: https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/unity-js-scopes/not-handled-activation-query-default/+merge/288032/comments/735383
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I assume this is that same issue we were talking about with click scope?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: the last build which I started seemed to end successfully
<marcustomlinson> mardy: if it helps at all, our tests were passing 9th Feb, then first seen to fail 3rd March. They consistently fail now
<mardy> marcustomlinson: the failure was this one: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/247394491/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-arm64.unity-scopes-shell_0.5.6+15.04.20160310-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok then I guess I'm asking a new question. any idea why I'm getting "(process:10857): accounts-glib-WARNING **: Failed to get D-Bus connection (Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY)" on armhf and arm64?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: you can see all the errors at the bottom of: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-js-scopes-wily-armhf-ci/86/consoleFull
<marcustomlinson> mardy: this causes our test scope to crash, hence failing the test
<mardy> marcustomlinson: libaccounts-glib requires dbus, but it always did... it's weird that you get the failure only now
<mardy> marcustomlinson: usually I run my tests under xvfb and dbus-test-runner
<marcustomlinson> mardy: something in here must have caused it seeing that it's the only change that occured between those dates: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/libaccounts-glib/libaccounts-glib-ubuntu-xenial-landing-066/revision/194
<mardy> marcustomlinson: nope, taht cannot be: look at the changes in the libaccounts-glib/ directory, you'll see that they are not related to dbus
<mardy> all other changes are in tests
<mardy> marcustomlinson: maybe something changes in dbus or dbus-test-runner (are you using it?)
<mardy> s/changes/changed/
<marcustomlinson> mardy: our only dependancy for tests is the scopes test harness. Perhaps there.
<marcustomlinson> mardy: what happened with the errors you were seeing on click scope? fixed?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: not yet, but I understood the issue and I'm working on that
<mardy> marcustomlinson: if you have some time, an early (and rough) review on the branches attached to bug 1554040 would be nice
<ubot5> bug 1554040 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "Allow hiding authentication data in scope binary" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554040
<mardy> marcustomlinson: they are still marked as wip, because I'm just about to test them
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok
<davidcalle> mardy: quick question about scopes previews, would it be a big deal in terms of performance to switch from Image to AnimatedImage for images in previews? Has it been considered?
<mardy> davidcalle: I guess the nick completion betrayed you? :-)
<mardy> davidcalle: at least, I'm afraid I'm not the right person to answer this, I have no idea :-)
<davidcalle> mardy: oh my mistake, I thought you had a hand in this :) I guess it's for tsdgeos then
<tsdgeos> davidcalle: animated image as in?
<davidcalle> tsdgeos: if I'm not mistaken, this is a QtQuick component that deals with animated gifs (and supposedly svgs) but also works fine with non-animated image files.
<tsdgeos> davidcalle: so you want animated gifs in the scopes'
<davidcalle> tsdgeos: that's the idea, yes :)
<ogra_> to improve performance and battery life ?
<ogra_> :P
<tsdgeos> can't tell how much the impact would be tbh
<davidcalle> ogra_: snappy will fix it
<ogra_> indeed !
<davidcalle> tsdgeos: ok, just wondering if it had been looked at. I'll file a bug to start a discussion.
<Mirv> copy-paste in browser \o/ landing now...
<Mirv> where is oSoMoN when one wants to thank him
<abdullah> hello
<abdullah> mario are you there?
<[tj]> moin
<abdullah> anyone there?
<keesj> hi
<popey> hi
<[tj]> does ubuntu touch run on a pi2?
<k1l_> [tj]: yes. there are snappy core images or a ubuntu mate one.
<k1l_> [tj]: sorry, missed the ubuntu-touch in that question :/
<k1l_> i dont think there is an image for the rpi2 since ubuntu-touch focuses on smartphones and tablets. but technically it should run.
<abdullah> hello
<k1l_> hi
<abdullah> hey dude
<abdullah> need some help
<abdullah> i am trying to sync ubproject
<abdullah> and i am getting this error
<abdullah> Fetching projects:  99% (176/177)  error: RPC failed; result=22, HTTP code = 503 fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly error: RPC failed; result=22, HTTP code = 503 fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<[tj]> k1l_: I want to add ubuntu touch to a build bot
<[tj]> I work on a networking project and it would be nice to add phone support to our builds
<[tj]> and ubuntu touch is nice and close to linux
<abdullah> k1l?
<abdullah> you there?
<k1l_> abdullah: sorry dont know. maybe just try again?
<popey> abdullah: where you syncing from?
<popey> sometimes the server gets overloaded and needs restarting
<abdullah> k1l i am syncing this "repo init -u https://github.com/ubports/android -b ubp-5.1"
<abdullah> don't know what the problem is
<abdullah> its happening from past couple of hours now
<abdullah> it just gets stuck at that last part only
<abdullah> looks like the branch i was using is the old one
<abdullah> i am trying with the latest branch now
<popey> abdullah: what guide are you following?
<abdullah> this one https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Building-ubports-source
<abdullah> "repo init -u https://github.com/ubports/android -b ubp-5.1.1" this one seems to be the latest branch right?
<popey> no idea, sorry.
<abdullah> its okay dude
<ogra_> [tj], you mean yu want to run a headless install on a rpi ?
<ogra_> (based on ubuntu-touch)
<[tj]> ogra_: sure
<[tj]> I just want to build and run a test suite on something
<[tj]> but a phone isn't very useful hardware
<ogra_> well, then perhaps take a look at snappy
<[tj]> link?
<ogra_> it is the phone systems evolution
<ogra_> (but yet rather ofcused on headless systems)
<[tj]> cool
<dobey> [tj]: just make a chroot then; fwiw, we don't build packages directly on phones either
<ogra_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/start/
<abdullah> hey there guys
<[tj]> dobey: cool, that can be quite easy to roll out
<timeax> Hi peoples i'm tryiing to build ubuntu touch fir my xiaomi mi2s but at some point it says kernel sources found but no configuration was defined pleaseadd the TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG variable to your boardconfig.mk file
<dobey> so do that :)
<timeax> I found the boardconfig mk file but where i have to add this ?
<dobey> i don't know exactly. i haven't imported a new device into the tree
<timeax> I try adding it to the top
<timeax> In the file there are some headers called
<timeax> Flags, architecture,krait optimization,wifi,ecc but i dont find any about kernel
<mardy> dobey: hi! Silo 79 (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1049) is now ready for testing, works reasonably well. When you feel bored, you can test it :-)
<dobey> mardy: ok
<n1cky_> how does telephony work on Android / Ubuntu Touch?
<n1cky_> Presumably the modem creates some kind of hardware interrupt which goes to the kernel
<n1cky_> and then passed to the HAL?
<dobey> n1cky_: ofono just talks to the modem exposed by the HAL in the device tree in ubuntu i think
<n1cky_> dobey: interesting
<n1cky_> what copyright should I use when adding support for new boards?
<n1cky_> Android uses Apache, Cyanogenmod uses? Ubuntu touch uses?
<dobey> that's license, not copyright
 * n1cky_ nods
<dobey> not sure what you're asking exactly though; the device tree already has a license presumably
<n1cky_> nevermind.
<n1cky_> why does cyanogenmod call their shamu lunch combo "aosp_shamu-userdebug"
<n1cky_> just a matter of not renaming, or I'm missing something?
<n1cky_> bbiab
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> the hammerhead and mako itmes are the same though
<n1cky_> mariogrip: ping
<abdullah> hey mario you there?
<abdullah> anyone there?
<lotuspsychje> no
<abdullah> lol
<abdullah> are you from ubuntu touch support?
<lotuspsychje> no, im just a happy user
<abdullah> oh! alright cool
<abdullah> well i need some help if you can
<abdullah> have you used this guide?
<abdullah> https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Building-ubports-source
<lotuspsychje> no sorry, porting is not my skill
<abdullah> oh! damn okay
<abdullah> any ubuntu touch support guy here?
<lotuspsychje> abdullah: i think its best to ask your question here, and be real patient :p
<abdullah> oh! well okay :D
<abdullah> i have synced the source code of ubuntu touch using this guide "https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Building-ubports-source"
<abdullah> the source code downloaded is around 14GB so i know its not fully downloaded whenever i run repo sync the sync finishes without downloading any more source
<abdullah> it says at the end sync done 100%
<abdullah> so how can i fully download the source code? any idea?
<dobey> if it says it's 100% in sync then it sounds like you have the code; i don't know what more you're expecting there?
<abdullah> the folders are not complete
<dobey> how so?
<abdullah> i mean in vendor folder there should be cm folder
<abdullah> i don't know really
<dobey> what vendor folder? explain what it is you expect to see and are not seeing
<abdullah> i am using this link as a guide https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Building-ubports-source
<abdullah> its based on cm right?
<dobey> it's based on aosp
<abdullah> what?
<abdullah> really?
<abdullah> the guy called mario said its based on cm12.1
<dobey> well ok
<dobey> then it's cm12.1
<dobey> ubports is mariogrip's baby
<dobey> but you still have yet to actuall explain what you think the problem is
<abdullah> aha! now i understand what's the problem
<abdullah> well cm source code is around 30GB and this one is half of it its missing files to compile a build
<dobey> well no; this just doesn't pull every possible device tree that cyanogen supports
<abdullah> i know that i know
<dobey> as i understand it, anyway
<abdullah> but even if i try to compile for one plus one which is supported it won't even compile for that
<abdullah> please see the error here which i face while building for one plus one
<abdullah> https://www.zerobin.net/?f77530fecc4da92a#1DCFKqV/QuYbD1ddlh7bMbLaimuO8P5yjJK+0yKU4fg=
<dobey> well i don't know what you did wrong; ask mariogrip when he's around
<abdullah> alright sure thanks for looking into my problem
<abdullah> is there anyway to see when he is online on this chat?
<dobey> mariogrip: ^^ abdullah is having some issues with the ubports documentation and trying to build the tree, when you're back around
<n1cky_> abdullah: what did you try to run there?
<aashu> Please help me with this issue paste.debian.net/414270
<dobey> aashu: replace "utopic" with "vivid"
<abdullah> nicky: i tried to run the lunch command
<aashu> PLEASE HELP ME WITH THIS ISSUE - paste.debian.net/414278
<dobey> aashu: I GAVE YOU THE ANSWER ALREADY
<dobey> !patience | aashu
<ubot5> aashu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aashu> BOTH ARE DIFFERENT PROBLEMS - please check once more
<n1cky_> aashu needs to remember there's someone on the other end of the keyboard.
<dobey> !capslock
<n1cky_> They were pming me yesterday saying that "if you tell me what to type, I will do it."
<n1cky_> to which I said, hey, I have work to do myself.
<n1cky_> to which aashu said something about my "precious time."
<n1cky_> so I /ignored.
<dobey> wow
<abdullah> mario are you there yet?
<n1cky_> abdullah: maybe i can help
<n1cky_> whats up
<abdullah> hey nicky
<abdullah> didn't i already answered you above?
<abdullah> anyways i wanted to say i am trying to sync
<abdullah> ubport project
<abdullah> using this guide "https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Building-ubports-source"
<abdullah> i was able to sync the code but i guess it didn't sync fully
<abdullah> because the one which i have synced is around 14 GB
<abdullah> and to my knowledge it should be around 30s
<abdullah> now when i try to sync it says sync done 100%
<abdullah> anyways i thought perhaps its really done
<popey> 14GB here
<abdullah> so for testing purposes i started to build for one plus one which is officially supportted
<abdullah> and it gave me some errors saying folders and files are missing
<abdullah> which i was pretty sure about before the ywere
<abdullah> they were"
<n1cky_> cd /path/to/phablet/.repo/manifests && git remote show origin
<abdullah> okay
<abdullah> remote origin   Fetch URL: https://github.com/ubports/android   Push  URL: https://github.com/ubports/android   HEAD branch: ubp-5.1.1   Remote branches:     4.4.2         tracked     master        tracked     phablet-5.1.1 tracked     ubp-4.4.4     tracked     ubp-5.1       tracked     ubp-5.1.1     tracked   Local branch configured for 'git pull':     default merges with remote ubp-5.1
<abdullah> oops
<abdullah> let me use zero bin
<n1cky_> thats fine
<abdullah> okay
<abdullah> soo? what do you think the problem is?
<n1cky_> as far as i can tell you are on the correct branch
<abdullah> well its not building then
<abdullah> i don't even have cm folder inside vendor folder which i should have
<n1cky_> try "repo sync -j1 --no-clone-bundle --fetch-submodules --force-broken --force-sync"
<abdullah> alright
<n1cky_> what makes you think you should have vendor/cm?
<n1cky_> If you look at manifest.xml, it's nowhere in there.
<abdullah> it says so when i am building
<abdullah> have a look
<abdullah> https://www.zerobin.net/?f77530fecc4da92a#1DCFKqV/QuYbD1ddlh7bMbLaimuO8P5yjJK+0yKU4fg=
<abdullah> so what do you think of the error?
<abdullah> hey the branch ubp-5.1.1 is the latest one? can i use that one?
<n1cky_> Either add the cyanogenmod sources to the manifest file or comment out those inheretances in cm.mk
<n1cky_> The newest in terms of date pushed is 5.1
<n1cky_> I do not know, honestly, what mariogrip is doing with all that,.
<abdullah> so what is 5.1.1 is for?
<abdullah> oh! well
<n1cky_> fwiw you're going to have that same issue with ubp-5.1.1, look at the manifest
<abdullah> i was syncing 5.1.1 to see whether the issue is there or not but it didn't sync always gave me http 503 errors
<n1cky_> I had this same issue
<abdullah> sync issue?
<n1cky_> yeah. If you make a gitconfig that resolves them via ssh they go away immediately.
<abdullah> oh! how do i make them? sorry i am new to this stuff
<n1cky_> Any canonical folk^^^^^^^^ read this. Something is wrong with your gerrit server serving HTTP git clones
<n1cky_> I think it has to do with nginx
<n1cky_> https://confluence.atlassian.com/stashkb/git-push-fails-fatal-the-remote-end-hung-up-unexpectedly-282988530.html
<abdullah> this is server side issue so they have to fix it right?
<n1cky_> you can try "git config --global http.postBuffer 157286400"
<popey> n1cky_: thanks, I'll poke IS
<n1cky_> but it did not fix anything for me.
<popey> for future reference, if gerrit borks, jump in #canonical-sysadmin to ask for it to be fixed :)
<n1cky_> Make a gerrit account and clone via ssh and you'll have no problems, abdullah
<n1cky_> popey: good to know. :)
<abdullah> alright, thanks for the tip nicky
<popey> have asked for it to be restarted
<n1cky_> if there's a place I can file a ticket or something, let me know
<popey> just pounce on that irc channel usually is enough, poke whoever is vanguard
<popey> abdullah: is it working now?
<abdullah> nope
<popey> i mean, the repo sync?
<popey> working for me.
<abdullah> oh! yeah the sync is fine now
<popey> ok, thanks
<abdullah> welcome
<n1cky_> am I legally allowed to host https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers somewhere on git so that I can work it into repo?
<n1cky_> (are these on git somewhere?)
<popey> it's pretty clear
<popey> "These files are for use only on your personal devices and may not be redistributed by you or used in any way except as specifically set forth in the license terms enclosed in each individual download"
<popey> so i guess read the license :)
<n1cky_> Who are The Muppets?
<popey> que?
<dobey> the ones owned by Jim Hensen Co?
<n1cky_> https://github.com/themuppets
<popey> no idea
<n1cky_> ahh, I get it now. I'm hip.
<n1cky_> So when Android boot it goes Bootloader -> Kernel -> SysV Init -> Zygote, their rc.d system, which -> starts dalvik -> apps launch -> booted
<n1cky_> When Ubuntu Phone boots it goes
<n1cky_> Bootloader -> Kernel -> systemd -> service that starts lxc container -> HAL initialized -> After=foo.target telephone.target -> booted?
<abdullah> hey the http errors are back again lol
<popey> ugh
<abdullah> is mario back yet?
<n1cky_> abdullah: can you try something for me?
<abdullah> sure, tell me
<n1cky_> edit /path/to/phablet/.repo/manifest.xml
<n1cky_> change code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com to 91.189.95.18:29418
<n1cky_> and try to clone again.
<abdullah> ill change fetch and review both right?
<n1cky_> yeah
<abdullah> okay done, syncing now
<n1cky_> let me know if it fails again, i have another method that i'm certain will work if this doesn't.
<abdullah> sure...
<abdullah> umm fatal: repository 'https://github.com/ubports/91.189.95.18:29418/aosp/platform/external/libcxx/' not found
<abdullah> i am getting that
<n1cky_> ... what did you do?
<n1cky_> it's the first entry in /path/to/phablet/.repo/manifest.xml
<n1cky_> <remote name="phablet" ...
<abdullah> yeah that's what i did
<n1cky_> fetch="https://91.189.95.18:29418"
<n1cky_> review is same
<abdullah> damn that's what i asked and you said change both lol
<n1cky_> revision is "refs/tags/android-5.1.1_r5"
<n1cky_> no, i mean review is the same IP hard-coded
<abdullah> okay so the revision is the same
<n1cky_> and i messed up
<n1cky_> 91.189.95.247
<abdullah> i didnt change that
<n1cky_> not 18, 247
<n1cky_> but that doesn't explain why that messed up github url appeared... You must have changed something else.
<abdullah> okay started sync again
<abdullah> i didn't just changed fetch and review
<n1cky_> did it fail again?
<abdullah> yes
<abdullah> fatal: unable to access 'https://91.189.95.18:29418/CyanogenMod/android_external_pigz/': Failed to connect to 91.189.95.18 port 29418: Connection timed out fatal: unable to access 'https://91.189.95.18:29418/aosp/platform/external/libcxx/': Failed to connect to 91.189.95.18 port 29418: Connection timed out
<n1cky_> Where did /CyanogenMod come from?
<n1cky_> That's under remote name="cm"
<n1cky_> can you just post your manifest.xml?
<abdullah> sure
<abdullah> https://www.zerobin.net/?8f43bae0efbd98ba#m0sE/b34G88w0PCnze7Pyvd3L/rWjivPETE2t3F5ni8=
<abdullah> cyanogenmod is part of it
<abdullah> its based on cyanogenmod
<abdullah> anyways i have downloaded the source twice now
<abdullah> looks like only mario can you explain me what's going on now
<n1cky_> okay I just wanted you to try that.
<n1cky_> go to code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com and login in the top right
<n1cky_> then go to settings and enter in your SSH key
<n1cky_> if you don't have one, enter "ssh-keygen" at your bash prompt and press enter a couples times. Then copy the contents of ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub to your clipboard and paste it into the gerrit settinsg.
<abdullah> alrighty but the code has been downloaded
<n1cky_> oh you have it?
<abdullah> do you think i should try that?
<n1cky_> okay cool.
<n1cky_> no, you are good.
<abdullah> alright
<n1cky_> That's just how I fixed it-- I switched everything from http clones to git.
<abdullah> just waiting for mario now
<n1cky_> /git/ssh/g
<abdullah> i see
<abdullah> the server is much better now actually
<abdullah> does ubuntu touch still use 4.4 kitkat sources from aosp? or it has been updated?
<popey> the released images use 4.x
<popey> I think the next couple of devices might be on 5.x
<popey> Meizu Pro 5 and bq M10, but not sure. Not seen either device in person.
<abdullah> okay
<abdullah> ubport is based on cm12.1
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-12
<abdullah> hey
<abdullah> mario are you around yet dude?
<abdullah> yo mario you there dude?
<abdullah> hey mario are you around buddy?
<peat-psuwit> Have anyone experienced this?: when connecting some bluetooth headset that also implements HID profile, the phone thinks there's a keyboard and stop showing OSK.
<abdullah> mario you around yet dude?
<mariogrip> abdullah: Im here now
<abdullah> damn thank god man
<abdullah> almost one day and finally you are here
<mariogrip> abdullah: I just answered you on the forum btw
<dobey> !patience | abdullah
<ubot5> abdullah: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<abdullah> alright let me se
<dobey> :)
<mariogrip> :)
<mariogrip> abdullah: btw, if im not around, you can send me an email to mariogrip@ubuntu.com and I can answer you when im back around
<abdullah> alright that's much better then
<abdullah> i am force syncing the source now and hoping to get it build soon thanks a lot for helping me out dude
<mariogrip> np :)
<ozzz> Hello Dear friends! I succesfully fetched the source in 1 hour, but when I try to compile as it described in tutorial
<ozzz> it says the errors
<ozzz> prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-linux-androideabi-4.7/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-gcc: Exec format error
<ozzz> prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-linux-androideabi-4.7/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-gcc: Exec format error
<ozzz> sorry for duplicate
<ozzz> maybe someone knows why it happens
<ozzz> ls
<mariogrip> ozzz: you are trying to run arm-linux-androideabi-gcc that's made for x86 on a different architecture
<ozzz> mariogrip: I have i-386 computer
<mariogrip> ozzz: I'm not 100% sure, but you may need a 64 bit computer, someone correct me if im wrong
<ozzz> seems compiler that used for building touch is for i-686?
<ozzz> yes, that seems correct
<ozzz> but why tutor. not warns about architecture
<mariogrip> I don't know
<dobey> ozzz: what cpu are you on?
<dobey> ozzz: and what version of ubuntu are you trying to compile under?
<ozzz> dobey: Pentium4 mmx
<ozzz> 775 socket
<ozzz> don't remember exact model
<ozzz> ubuntu 14.04
<dobey> ozzz: lscpu will tell you the model
<dobey> Model name:            Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790S CPU @ 3.20GHz
<dobey> like that
<ozzz> just second
<ozzz> dobey: http://pastebin.com/guiXGvyk
<ozzz> also the output of /proc/cpuinfo
<ozzz> model name: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<ozzz> here is full output: http://pastebin.com/T8gJMVPf
<ozzz> It's a single core Pentium4 , two threads
<dobey> well it's a later 64-bit one. so if the binary is for i686, it should run fine.
<dobey> ozzz: what does "file prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-linux-androideabi-4.7/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-gcc" say?
<ozzz> cant execute
<ozzz> etc...
<dobey> you can't execute the "file" command?
<ozzz> what do you mean
<dobey> file is a command
<dobey> i was asking you to run it on the arm-linux-androideabi-gcc file
<ozzz> file prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-linux-androideabi-4.7/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-gcc ?
<ozzz> will try now
<dobey> yes
<ozzz> dobey:
<ozzz> prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-linux-androideabi-4.7/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-gcc: ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<dobey> ozzz: are you running 32-bit ubuntu 14.04?
<ozzz> dobey: yeah
<dobey> ozzz: ok, that is your problem. you can't run 64-bit binaries on 32-bit system. i don't know if there are 32-bit versions of those binaries. this is the first i've seen it come up as an issue :)
<ozzz> I know that I will be the first who uses such old computer :D
<ozzz> dobey: thank you for support
<dobey> sure
<ozzz> I will install 64 bit os
<ozzz> thanks a lot
<dobey> back up your data first :)
<abdullah> hey mario
<abdullah> this also needs to be added in manifest.xml
<abdullah> <project path="device/qcom/sepolicy" name="android_device_qcom_sepolicy" remote="cm" />
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-13
<Nycticebuscoucan> Hello Guys, I'd like to use QGIS on my Aquaris 4.5, any chances it might work? alternatively a app in which i can load gpx files and maps + create and edit points would do the job i think. Anyone knows something about that topic?
<popey> Nycticebuscoucan: I don't know of such an app on ubuntu
<Nycticebuscoucan> ok and running qgis on ubuntu touch does not seem feasible to you?
<popey> it would need to be ported
<popey> it looks like a desktop app
<Nycticebuscoucan> ok thank you
<Nycticebuscoucan> perhaps i'll try to contact the developpers
<Nycticebuscoucan> bye
<ogra_> well, qgis might run in desktop mode :) (the UI side, the mapserver could always run i guess
<simnol> Hrllo
<simnol> hello even...
<ogra_> (you might be able to package the webclient and mapsterver into one app too )
<ogra_> *mapserver
<Lamprophony> Hello, I'm trying to empty my SD, saving some docs, through my Aquaris E4.5 but I can't see my phone into my computer. I'm wondering if someone can help me, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Lamprophony: wich ubuntu version?
<Lamprophony> 15.04
<Lamprophony> OTA-9.1
<lotuspsychje> Lamprophony: weird, my bq shows right away as icon
<Lamprophony> In your own phone?
<lotuspsychje> Lamprophony: no i mean on my ubuntu, bq mounts
<Lamprophony> I'm usic a Mac connected to my phone
<Lamprophony> using*
<lotuspsychje> Lamprophony: ah, not sure howto mount on mac sorry
<Lamprophony> But I don't want to mount anything, I'm trying to see my SD docs on my computer
<dobey> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3155379?start=0&tstart=0
<dobey> or http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-nexus/general/mtp-mac-os-x-required-ics-gnex-t1355913
<dobey> i don't know if even latest osx has mtp support by default yet. you probably need to find something that adds mtp support to enable doing so on a mac
<dobey> or you can use ubuntu in a VM perhaps
<dobey> anyway, the problem is that osx itself doesn't support MTP
<Lamprophony> Ok, thanks i'll try the MTP or if it's not I'll try to install Linux on my Mac
<peat-psuwit> Have anyone experienced this?: When connecting to some bluetooth headset, the phone thinks there's a keyboard and won't show the OSK.
<homa>  hi my friends
<Isotop7> any other way of setting grid unit for convergence mode then creating upstart file?
<skelliam> Hi all, I see a mistake in the installation instructions -- what is appropriate action?  File a bug?
<skelliam> Specifically, here:  https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<skelliam> where it mentions: "Install Ubuntu using your selected channel, in this case we use the devel channel:"
<skelliam> The very next line is using 'stable' and not 'devel':  $ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --bootstrap
<skelliam> a couple lines lower again acts like it's using devel:  2015/02/16 09:50:12 Flashing version 1 from devel channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device mako
<dobey> skelliam: yes. file the 'report a bug on this site" link at the bottom of the page
<skelliam> copy that.  thanks.
<skelliam> I'm using the ubuntu-device-flash command to flash a Nexus 4 -- it has been sitting here in the fastboot screen showing 'downloading...' for a solid 15 minutes -- normal?
<skelliam> 2016/03/13 16:57:17 Flashing version 28 from ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device mako
<dobey> not normal for me; but i have 500 Mbps connection
<skelliam> The download of the image itself is already completed and cached; I'm just wondering about how long it will take to flash the device itself...?
<dobey> oh, the image should copy over pretty fast after it's downloaded, and the device should reboot
<skelliam> Thanks @dobey.  Hm.  Maybe I'll try a different USB cable.
<skelliam> oh, I just tried the command as root, and now is in recovery and things are happening
<skelliam> booting now, cool.
<dobey> oh if you had to run it as root, something is misconfigured
<dobey> anyway, glad you got it working
<skelliam> yeah I ran ubuntu-device-flash command as sudo --
<skelliam> and now:  2016/03/13 17:27:02 Rebooting into recovery to flash
<skelliam> The screen on the N4 says "Rebooting..." --> and asking me if I want to fix root (root access possibly lost).  I just told it yes and --
<skelliam> ubuntu is booting.
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-06
<kook2> Hello?
<Mirv> Trevinho: the qdbus icon fixes still haven't landed to zesty. the reason is there is a curious i386 only autopkgtest error where it gets "XDG_RUNTIME_ERROR" when it tries to detect itself's version number: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/i386/c/camitk/20170223_005418_353c3@/log.gz
<Mirv> Trevinho: that is, it parses a string that usually starts "CamiTK 4.0.4 - CamiTK version......................... CamiTK 4.0.4 - CamiTK Short Version................... camitk-4.0 - CamiTK SO NAME" etc, but with your patches it becomes "QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-ubuntu' CamiTK 4.0.4 - CamiTK version......................... CamiTK 4.0.4 - CamiTK Short
<Mirv> Version................... camitk-4.0 - CamiTK SO NAME"
<Mirv> that is, their test does not expect there being a new warning message in their string, however they generate it
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camitk/4.0.4-2 is the source
<taiebot> Enjoyed the reading of the Firefox OS story  https://medium.com/@bfrancis/the-story-of-firefox-os-cb5bf796e8fb i am seeing some similarity with the UT project but also differences which makes me hopeful for this project.
<brunch875> hiya guys, how can I send a picture from utouch to computah via bluetooth?
<brunch875> on my laptop I only see the option to send file to phone
<brunch875> on my laptop I only see the option to send file to phone
<brunch875> or should I give it up and use sftp?
<davmor2> brunch875: sftp I don't think it is possible currently
<davmor2> brunch875: via bt not possible is what I meant
<brunch875> davmor2: thanks, otherwise I'd kept on trying :p
<brunch875> Easiest way to transfer those pictures would be by pulling out the card
<brunch875> I wonder why BQ decided to make it hardcore-impossible to remove it from the phone
<mcphail> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gemini-pda-android-linux-keyboard-mobile-device-phone#/ - note the tantalising mention of Ubuntu at the end of the article. It might be a nice device for Touch...
<dobey> mcphail: eh, if it's 4K it might make an ok laptop, but otherwise, doesn't seem sensible as a phone really
<dobey> i bet the kb layout is either awful or the keys are super tiny, too
<dobey> ime, companies that make devices this size, usually screw up the keyboard
<dobey> https://c1.iggcdn.com/indiegogo-media-prod-cld/image/upload/c_limit,f_auto,w_620/v1488034047/r17sk7ieqrwhxbdovbyp.jpg <- yep, this is not a nice keyboard layout
<mterry> Elleo, do you know how to debug the communication between Qt and maliit?  I'm trying to get the OSK to work in unity8-greeter, but it doesn't seem to display OSK
<mcphail> dobey: you never used a Psion5? Great device, great keyboard
<dobey> mcphail: no. i have a fujitsu u820.
<dobey> eh, can't say i like the psion kb layout either
<mcphail> dobey: The Psions were legendary. I used one as my main computing device for several years. No portable keyboard has come close. This one doesn't look quite as neat but it is similar
<dobey> mcphail: though now, i hate all standard qwerty keyboards. my hhkb is amazing though
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-07
<Elleo> mterry: is QT_IM_MODULE=maliitphablet set in the greeter's environment?
<Elleo> mterry: you can also start maliit-server with MALIIT_DEBUG=true for a bit more debug info, the actual communication is a bit difficult to debug as it's all done using peer-to-peer dbus over a private abstract socket
<shivang> Hi, everyone, I am shivang..I am trying to port ubuntu touch to my old nexus 7(2012), grouper, but got this, http://pastebin.com/EDCMFCVW
<shivang> I am trying to follow the porting guide unable get "You can find your kernel config at kernel/[manufacturer]/[codename]/arch/arm/configs/ cyanogenmod_[codename]_defconfig. " where this kernel folder actually is..
<mcphail> shivang: I can't help you with that, I'm afraid. But be aware there used to be a port to the 2012 Nexus 7 which was dropped. I think it was too slow and buggy to be usable. You might be putting in a lot of work for no benefit there.
<mterry> Elleo: I have QT_IM_MODULE=maliitphablet and MALIIT_DEBUG=1 set.  But I resorted to watching what code gets hit using gdb.  As far as I can see, activateContext()/show() gets called on maliit-server but nothing is showing up on screen.  Not sure why yet
<Elleo> mterry: oh, do you have ltinkl's branch for allowing the OSK to be displayed when an external keyboard is present? Otherwise it'll be supressed by unity8
<Elleo> mterry: that's all in silo 2481
<mterry> Elleo: yeah sorry, should have mentioned that -- I'm testing that silo and debugging why it doesn't work in the greeter
<Elleo> mterry: ah, okay
<Elleo> mterry: I'm guessing it shows up okay when you're actually logged in?
<mterry> Elleo: yes
<Elleo> mterry: iirc there was an issue quite a while back where the keyboard surface was getting drawn behind unity8, perhaps something similar is happening with the greeter?
<mterry> Elleo: oh interesting...  /me thinks how to debug that
<Elleo> mterry: I think greyback might have fixed the original case of that so he might have some insight, it was quite a while ago though so my memory of it is a bit fuzzy
<mterry> Elleo: oh actually -- no that's probably not it.  I don't think the geometry changes (from debug statements, don't see a new geometry)
<Elleo> mterry: in the maliit debug output what does it print in terms of size changes?
<mterry> Elleo: sorry missed your message -- it only reports < 0 -8 0 8 >
<Elleo> mterry: hmm, seems it's not really trying to display then
<Elleo> mterry: what does "gsettings get com.canonical.keyboard.maliit stay-hidden" return for the greeter user?
<mterry> Elleo: for some of my debugging, it was true -- but I've changed it to false with no change
<mterry> Not sure why it got switched to true?
<Elleo> mterry: it shouldn't get switched to true at all anymore
<mterry> anymore?  maybe the true was very old then
<Elleo> mterry: yeah, that's possible
<Elleo> mterry: should really remove it now, it was the old way unity kept the keyboard supressed
<Elleo> mterry: prior to unity taking over hiding the surface itself
<mterry> Elleo: oh shoot -- I'm seeing OSK now!
<mterry> what changed?!
<mterry> I slept is what changed
<Elleo> heh
<mterry> Elleo: it's *possible* I didn't properly restart the greeter after discovering the stay-hidden nonsense...
<Elleo> any chance you'd changed it to false and hadn't tested after until now?
<mterry> That was late yesterday
<mterry> yeah that's my best guess
<mterry> Elleo: well thank you for your help anyway!
<Elleo> yeah, I'll see about making a branch to get rid of that so we don't run into any confusion like this again :)
<Elleo> mterry: no problem :)
<shivang> Doubt about porting Ubuntu touch in phone. if I am using /kernel/<device code name> in project then I have add it /build/core/main.mk under subdir tag right?
<brunch875> I haven't read the mailing list in a long while and... damn...
<attente> kenvandine: hi! could you please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/content-hub/1655105/+merge/314356?
<kenvandine> attente, thx for the reminder, i need to get that in a silo
<kenvandine> i'll do that
<attente> kenvandine: great, thanks!
<kenvandine> thank you
<neerad> How to build ubuntu touch for CyanogenMod mobile devices
<kenvandine> attente, silo 2547 but we are about to land the clipboard work
<kenvandine> so it might take a couple days
<attente> kenvandine: ok, that's no problem
<matv4> neerad check out the ubports.com wiki pages. it has a section for Cyanogenmod builds
<matv4> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Setting-up-Your-Tree-for-CM12.1-Devices
<daker> ogra_: hi man do you have any idea if ubuntu-core works on hdmi dongles ?
<neerad> Okay I have made Ubuntu system by make -j4 as mentioned in the ubuntu-touch guide but how to make the rootfs ?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-08
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, is bug #1654974 still affecting you?
<ubot5> bug 1654974 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webbrowser-app locks up my session (zesty)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654974
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: there's your answer :D
<tsdgeos> yes, it still locks me up
<tsdgeos> food, bbl
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, ack, thanks
<greyback> oSoMoN: I tried it here, no lock-up for me
<oSoMoN> interesting
<oSoMoN> greyback, tsdgeos: I upgraded to zesty yesterday, so I’ll test it myself
<greyback> might be gpu specific
<tsdgeos> greyback: probably?
<greyback> tsdgeos: probably??
<tsdgeos> greyback: i mean could be lots of other things (the webbrowser-app crash)
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah, it only one of many possibilities
<shakes808> Hello all,  I just seen this article from someone in the office: https://goo.gl/sHDTe4  Is Touch in the same boat or is it more secure?
<dobey> would have to know exact details of how each attack works on android 4.4 and 5.1 to say for sure
<shakes808> Yeah, those details are going to be a little more difficult to find.  How close is Android to Ubuntu?  I know they are both built from Linux.
<dobey> the ubuntu phone/tablet images have to use android for the kernel and drivers to get the hardware to work. the android services bits that are needed are in a container though
<shakes808> interesting.
<shakes808> thank you dobey
<dobey> so in some ways it is more secure, but ubuntu phone/tablet images don't yet have encrypted storage support, so in some ways not as secure. and it will depend on specific attacks on whether it's protected against or not
<dobey> i think a lot of the attacks are actually malware that has to be installed in android though
<mterry> tedg: I'm testing UAL on deb-based-unity8 some more and see more examples of missing icons.  For example, "Brightness & Lock" uses an icon name of "system-lock-screen" -- this is stored in the "actions" subfolder of most icon themes, but UAL only looks at the "apps" subfolder.  Do you want to grow the icon search to be more robust/complicated (more complete
<mterry> .theme parsing etc), bandaid patch for now to add a couple common subfolders (actions, status), or what?
<tedg> mterry: I think we probably need to grow it :-(  None of the toolkits exposed enough of their parsing that we could use it. So we're gonna have to grow our own.
<tedg> mterry: FYI that is larryprice's code there, so good to ask him if you have questions.
<dobey> mterry, tedg: we should probably patch those classic system settings things to not show up in unity8 perhaps.
<larryprice> hmm thought i had fixed ual to recursively find app icons... though that could have just been desktop files
<mterry> larryprice: it's definitely got some smarts, just happens to not check theme dirs that aren't 'apps'
<larryprice> mterry, o yeah that makes sense actually
<larryprice> wouldn't be too difficult to add that in... i can look into it
<mterry> larryprice: OK that would be swell, probably faster for you than me, you know the code
<mterry> larryprice: I was using bug 1669913 for UAL icon issues in deb-u8
<ubot5> bug 1669913 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Some app icons in zesty unity8 livecd aren't found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669913
<larryprice> mterry, great thanks
<mterry> larryprice: I'm going through the icons I can see on my laptop that are missing.  So far I've seen icons that live in actions, places, mimes, mimetypes...  So yeah, looks like you need full index.theme parsing
<larryprice> mterry, heh ouch
<larryprice> mterry, tbh i was about to task switch so this was a great time for this problem to come up
<mterry> :)
<shakes808> For your phones and tablets, are there any more being built and sold or are they all going to be rooted from here on out?
<larryprice> tedg, having trouble building u-a-l on zesty? i've installed the deps using mk-build-deps. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24139540/
<dobey> shakes808: that's a question for manufacturers to answer. we couldn't answer about unannounced devices in here, even if we knew. :)
<tedg> larryprice: You need the glib in proposed, I thought it'd migrated by now (uploaded yesterday)
<shakes808> dobey: :) HAHA gotcha.  I just see that they are all sold out ( tablets and phones ) on the website.  And I know a few years ago you had the Ubuntu Edge on Indigogo.  I was really looking forward to that.  Is that a completely dead project or is it still in development?
<tedg> larryprice: But if you're just working on it you can ignore that failure
<larryprice> tedg, heh ok
<dobey> shakes808: the edge didn't reach funding goal, so not happening
<shakes808> :| that sucks.
<shakes808> is there a possibility that something of that caliber will be released ever?
<larryprice> anything's possible
<dobey> no idea. we don't make hardwre here. :)
<larryprice> plenty of people seem to be interested in such a device, that's for sure
<larryprice> mterry, do you think it's fine to continue to limit the theme dirs to those 4 (adwaita, humanity, gnome, hicolor)? or do you think we'll need to include everything...
<mterry> larryprice: for now it's fine I think, those are all reasonable fallbacks -- at some point we should actually respect theme
<mterry> larryprice: suru is notably missing...  but that's not really a fallback so much as a real theme
<larryprice> right - there seems to still be an open question of what "theme" will mean in a native unity8 world
<mterry> larryprice: we don't allow setting it...  but UAL could pick something up from env if it were set by unity8...  or notice it's in u8 and use suru...  Or just assume it's in u8 and use suru. not sure
<dobey> larryprice, mterry: bigger problem is there is no unity-settings-daemon running for apps started in xmir
<mterry> I believe uitk just hardcodes icon lookup as suru
<dobey> well uitk hardocdes everything as suru
<dobey> but uitk apps will work under xcb qpa with different icon theme set, as long as the theme has the icons
<dobey> i think
<dobey> ie under unity7
<dobey> but x11 apps under xmir in unity8 are all a hodgepodge of themes. some are humanity, some are plain gtk. none of the Xatoms get set to make things work
<larryprice> although it seems we can't limit ourselves to just "Applications" type icons, it seems a bit irresponsible to parse *all* the dirs... deciding which ones to skip seems a little arbitrary, though
<larryprice> although i can now say with confidence all my icons are visible
<larryprice> and it didn't seem any slower
<dobey> larryprice: well, really, we should probabl actually follow the spec
<larryprice> dobey, currently i'm "following the spec" as in iterating through the dirs listed in index.theme - not sure if the spec tells us which "types" are appropriate, since we were surprised to see "devices" and "places" icons used for apps
<larryprice> for reference: https://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/icon-theme-spec-latest.html
<larryprice> Places not even listed on freedesktop... /me sighs at liberal spec use
<dobey> places is listed in freedesktop
<larryprice> i'll happily take a reference link if the one i posted is wrong/outdated
<dobey> https://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/icon-naming-spec-latest.html
<dobey> the icon theme spec doesn't specify contexts
<dobey> or well, it doesn't specify all the contexts
<dobey> i mean, it doesn't list apps in the icon theme spec either in that section
<dobey> that whole subsection should just be removed from the icon theme spec
<dobey> but eh, whatever
<mterry> larryprice: if you want to get real fun, implement Inherits support and do recursive icon theme parsing
<larryprice> alt i  could be a few minutes from finished with a working impl...
<larryprice> :)
<dobey> or just use glib to do it
<dobey> instead of re-implementing stuff with bugs :)
<larryprice> i could limit the search to Applications, Devices, and Places, which seem to be the 3 contexts that apps use... that way we don't unnecessarily parse through MimeTypes, Emotes, International,  etc.
<mterry> larryprice: one app used "categories" too.  Another used mimes/mimetypes -- some icon themes had one or the other name for that
<dobey> well we aren't "parsing" them
<dobey> we're building a single file name and then testing if the file exists, for each directory
<larryprice> mterry, ick ok - i'm just going to leave it alone at this point
<dobey> and most of these "apps" should be hidden in unity8 anyway i think
<larryprice> mterry: wasn't sure whether to merge into your branch or main, so i chose main https://code.launchpad.net/~larryprice/ubuntu-app-launch/better-icon-themes/+merge/319358
<dobey> larryprice: i guess ICON_THEME_DIRS there should be in order of preference, with suru being first
<dobey> suru -> Humanity -> Adwaita -> gnome -> hicolor
<mterry> larryprice: if you implemented Inherits, you'd just need to specify suru  :P
<mterry> I guess you'd miss Adwaita that way
<larryprice> so we do want to add suru?
<larryprice> easy change
<mterry> larryprice: naw I was just joshing
<dobey> we don't want to find hicolor icons before everything else
<neerad> CONFIG_USER_NS=y causes kernel compilation error how to solve this please
<mterry> larryprice: I don't mind you obsoleting my branch at all  :)
<larryprice> ok so i'll reorder the list as above (good idea), including the addition of suru?
 * larryprice doesn't know much about which themes trump one another
<dobey> hicolor is meant to be the ultimate fallback; there should never be anything checked after it
<dobey> i'm not sure we would even have Humanity in the list at all there, but with it, the ordering i suggested above seems correct
<dobey> larryprice: you can also just have the theme names in that list, and just put "icons" as the argument before that value, in g_build_filename
<larryprice> dobey, we're on the same page - i just pushed up a change doing that :)
<neerad> constant bootloop
<mterry> tedg: using silo 2531 (not sure if it's this silo -- will downgrade in sec to test), a second app launch in unity8 takes down unity8
<mterry> oh yeah hard to downgrade out of stable overlay
<mterry> can build from trunk
<tedg> mterry: I think it's just XMir and U8 -- they're not really friends right now.
<mterry> tedg: I'll start looking into why -- do you have any background on that?  presumably out of my graphics-knowledge league
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1670710
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1670710 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in qtmir::DBusFocusInfo::findQmlSurface()" [Critical,In progress]
<tedg> Thanks ChrisTownsend, was just looking for that :-)
<mterry> ChrisTownsend: cheers
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: I finally beat you to something!
<ChrisTownsend> :)
<tedg> Haha, I'll get you next time! ;-)
<ChrisTownsend> lol
<MIkeTheWolf83> Hi there I am trying to install Ubuntu on a Alacatel One Touch pop c1
<MIkeTheWolf83> anyone can tell me if that is possible???
<MIkeTheWolf83> It is possible to install Ubuntu on a Alacatel One Touch pop c1?????????
<OerHeks> MIkeTheWolf83, i see no port here .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<MIkeTheWolf83> Ok thanks but even if there is no port it is possible????
<mimecar> you must use a port in order to install ubuntu touch
<mimecar> with not ports, you can't
<OerHeks> If you start a port, maybe you can.
<mimecar> the other option is create a new port...
<OerHeks> Porting is not that easy, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/
<MIkeTheWolf83> thanks everyone I quite understand
<MIkeTheWolf83> do not think I could create a new port
<MIkeTheWolf83> I just asked because the matter is very interesting and have that phone with no use and wanted to experiment
<neerad> neerad@neerad-Satellite-L850 ~/phablet_CM_12.1/out/target/product/wt88047 $ abootimg -i boot.img
<neerad> Android Boot Image Info:
<neerad> * file name = boot.img
<neerad> * image size = 8361984 bytes (7.97 MB)
<neerad>   page size  = 2048 bytes
<neerad> * Boot Name = ""
<neerad> * kernel size       = 7566616 bytes (7.22 MB)
<neerad>   ramdisk size      = 618925 bytes (0.59 MB)
<neerad> * load addresses:
<neerad>   kernel:       0x10008000
<neerad>   ramdisk:      0x12000000
<neerad>   tags:         0x11e00000
<neerad> * empty cmdline
<neerad> * id = 0x3b9aebda 0xa1e37ea2 0xfa56a91f 0x7f3a21df 0xe8a9949b 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
<neerad> boot.img is empty no command line ?
<dobey> neerad: pastebin in future please :)
<neerad> okay but please give the solution ?
<dobey> sorry i do not know
<neerad> What does your boot.img kernel command line contains ?
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> i don't have any phones with ubuntu running on them and powered on, and i've not done any device porting
<neerad> Bootloop continously ?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-09
<neerad> hey my boot.img is missing ramdisk.img and kernel command line pls help
<neerad> device = Xiaomi Redmi 2
<ulrichard> Is there any information on when the next ubuntu phone will become available?
<matv4> ulrichard not at this time AFAIK. there first needs to be a snap-based image of ubuntu. And another precondition is that Unity8 needs to be further optimized for desktop.
<ulrichard> matv4: So, what is the expected time horizont?
<matv4> ulrichard first of all: I am not with Canonical so there may be knowledge that I dont have. But my estimate: not any time soon given the 2 factors I mentioned above.
<matv4> But there is the option of getting one of the currently supported phones by eitherUbports or Canonical and flashing Ubuntu on to it
<matv4> which may or may not be what you are looking for
<ulrichard> No, I really want a phone that comes with an OS that I'm willing to use. My Aquaris still works, and the purism phone is far away.
<matv4> ulrichard ok. in that case we are in the same boat :)
<mterry> larryprice: If you have time for a review, I would like https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-app-launch/look-at-mir/+merge/317520 to squeeze in
<larryprice> mterry: i could take a look
<dobey> huh
<larryprice> tedg shouldn't be allowed to go on holiday
<mterry> I've tried to talk to his managers, but no dice so far
<dobey> baaaaaah
<dobey> libubuntu-app-launch4/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: libertine-tools
<larryprice> hmm any specifics on why it's not satisfiable?
<dobey> no
<mterry> universe I think
<mterry> the source is in main
<mterry> Needs an archive admin to promote the tools package
<dobey> ah
<larryprice> ChrisTownsend, didn't we discuss libertine-tools in main? ^^ for reference
<ChrisTownsend> larryprice: No, we haven't promoted libertine-tools to main.
<ChrisTownsend> The libertine source package as well as a few of the binary packages are in main though.
<mterry> ChrisTownsend: was that intentional (like we don't want tools in main) or just we hadn't done it yet
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Well, at some time, there were other dependencies in universe that we absolutely did not want promoted.  But I'll check the dependencies of tools now and see.
<dobey> it's promoted
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: So we'll need to promote libertine-tools and libertine-xmir-tools, but I think that is it.  The thing we did not want promoted was matchbox, which was a dependency of libertine-xmir-tools until recently.
<dobey> it's already done
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Uhh, not according to rmadison.
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Oh, lol, I see in the other channel.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: rmadison will still say universe becaues nothing in main depends on it yet (until ual migrates)
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: libertine-xmir-tools will need to be promoted as well.
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Sure, I didn't realize you already chatted w/ Colin.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: i don't think it's required to be promoted, because it's a recommends
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: I was told the recommends need to be promoted as well.
<dobey> but if we need it for xmir stuff to work then i guess we need to maybe ask for it to be promoted too
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: eh, dependencies are hard (tm)
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: An AA told me that not too long ago.
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: lol, indeed they are!
<ChrisTownsend> Probably should all libertine binaries in main at this point any ways...
<ChrisTownsend> *should have
<dobey> would be nice if britney would state *why* these things happen, rather than just that they do
<larryprice> mterry, mp looks good - should the commit message say "not the unity 8 interface" instead of "note"?
<larryprice> could also be nice to have a test for the situation where a snap has no graphical interface - but there wasn't one before, so that's optional
<mterry> larryprice: adding test -- good idea
<dobey> ok, autopkgtests are running now for the ual upload
<mterry> larryprice: pushed test if you want to confirm that I didn't blow up the branch you already approved  :P
<mterry> Sneaking in a backdoor or whatever, in this Vault7 world
<larryprice> heh will check
<larryprice> mterry: looks good - given ci passes :)
<mterry> larryprice: nice.  Once u-a-l migrates, I'll start silo 2553 down the landing path -- it has your icon branch too https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2553
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-10
<mardy> vigo: hi! about the bug where you cannot create accounts in unity8: when you press on an account provider, do you see a spinner, or nothing at all?
<vigo> mardy, morning mardy! happy friday
<vigo> yes sure, the spinner was there
<vigo> and it never finishes to load the account
<CoderEurope> the webbrowser-app on my bq aquarius isn't coming up - how do I correct this ?
<CoderEurope> Cant find anything here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app
<CoderEurope> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-16
<CoderEurope> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-16
<dobey> sil2100: hmm, i just realized. the language-pack-touch-* packages aren't in zesty or in the overlay for xenial. how is that supposed to work out?
<sil2100> We didn't really support anything besides vivid for touch in the past, I guess we need to look into that
<dobey> sil2100: right, but the translations for a bunch of unity8 things only exist in those packages right?
<mahakal> Hi Guys.I have a smartphome with 1 Gb Ram .its ROOTED. whats the safest way to install ubuntu-touch on it
<Buse> Hallå alla hade behövt lite hjälp
<Buse> Jag planerar på att installera Ubuntu Touch på min Samsug Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 P5110. Någon som har erfarenhet kring detta så jag kan göra det på enklast sätt
<dobey> !devices | buse
<ubot5> buse: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Buse> Well Dobey i have seen that list. I my device is good to go, but i would need some guidence how to
<dobey> Buse: i don't think your device is really supported. there is an image that was last touched ~4 years ago
<dobey> someone would really need to update the port if possible, if you really want to try ubuntu on it
<dobey> doesn't seem to have android 4.4 available though so not sure how feasible that is
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-11
<kakji> hi
<kakji> i've install ubuntu touch on xperia z1 (honami). any body can u help me about NO SIMCARD? i've done with touchscreen isue
<kakji> status "NO SIM DETECTED"
<kakji> somebody help me
<flohack> Hi Guys
<flohack> I lost my indicator-network when leaving flight mode yesterday. So I cant enter my SIM pin anymore, and probably Im not even able to get into WiFi
<flohack> Is there a cmdline for ofono to unlock the SIM?
<flohack> and nhow to get the indicator back
